#launchpad 2004-12-13
<BradB> sabdfl: Hm...I know we spent a while discussing this, so it might seem like a crazy idea, but I almost wonder if it's cheaper (less time, less cost) to simply forget about merging assignments into one table, leave them as is, and do bare SQL to speed up the bug listing when needed. That's really the one and only problematic screen by having them in two separate tables.
<sabdfl> there is another big advantage to the consolidation
<sabdfl> we can potentially allow people to refer directly to the id of the BugAssignment table
<sabdfl> upload package foo1.1.1-1 fixes assignment#3134532
<BradB> sabdfl: we can do that now
<sabdfl> no we can't
<BradB> we'd just combine bug id + ass id
<sabdfl> yuck
<BradB> 1-12
<BradB> 1-13
<BradB> no?
<sabdfl> 3536563-345365633632
<sabdfl> ?
<BradB> heh
<sabdfl> will the second number refer to a packageassignment or productassignment?
<sabdfl> what if the numbers don't match?
<BradB> sabdfl: er, yeah, hmph
<sabdfl> i.e.
<sabdfl> ok
<BradB> ok, i'll keep paring down this pg_dump output
<sabdfl> so there is the idea of the "bug number" and the "work number"
<BradB> yeah
<sabdfl> it's not ideal, because people *will* get confused between them
<sabdfl> "but i closed bug #23234234"
<sabdfl> "no you didn't you closed the *assignment* #..."
<sabdfl> but malone has that extra layer, not much we can do about it
<sabdfl> *potentially* we could make the assignment #'s much more visible, so that they are the only numbers people think of
<BradB> yeah. but once we have the cross-distro patching, they'll love us.
<BradB> yeah
<sabdfl> a number then correclates to a specific piece of work for a specific bug
<sabdfl> and if you really want to refer to a bug, you can give it a name and use that
<sabdfl> i have a working patch for products-without-projects
<sabdfl> daf: good work on the page-template-title test idea
<daf> sabdfl: thanks!
<sabdfl> good thnking: spot the systemic problem, add a verbose check for it, initially in bleat mode
<sabdfl> thank YOU!
<daf> :)
<sabdfl> carlos: i'm seeing the POExportTestCase failure here
<carlos> sabdfl: as I said, ./test_on_merge.py canonical pass
<carlos> there should be something wrong with make check
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add SQL patch to merge *BugAssignment tables into one BugAssignment table (patch-924)
<Kinnison> g'night
<daf> spiv: ping
<carlos> spiv: here is better
<carlos> :-D
* daf workraves
<spiv> carlos: pong
<carlos> spiv: we are having problems with initzopeless and cached values
<carlos> we have a daemon script that runs outside launchpad
<carlos> that process a queue of po files to import
<carlos> and when we add new files from launchpad to the queue, the daemon does not see them anymore
<carlos>  /s/anymore/ever/
<carlos> SteveA suggested to use: sqlos.connection.connCache.clear()
<carlos> after the commit
<carlos> but it does not changes anything
<daf> our importer calls calls initZopeless when it's instantiated
<daf> and commits transactions as it goes
<daf> carlos: correct?
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> and the problem is fixed if it calls initZopeless for each transaction
<daf> but of course, that's not really a good solution (we don't think)
<spiv> daf: No, I don't think so either :)
<daf> am I right in thinking that initZopeless returns something called a transaction manager?
<spiv> carlos: That specification of how to reproduce sounds remarkably close to something that could be turned into a test case... ;)
<carlos> daf: I think so, and we use it for the commits
<spiv> daf: Yep.
<carlos> spiv: excuse me?
<spiv> carlos: What if you do a rollback immediately after a commit?
<daf> carlos: spiv wants you to write a test case for him :)
<spiv> (As a dodgy way to try resync the connection to the database)
<carlos> spiv: the connection is working
<carlos> spiv: the postgres log shows new transactions
<carlos> the start and end with the commit
<carlos> and I get data instead of an error
<daf> are these transactions subtransactions?
<spiv> Oh, I misread the description.
<carlos> daf: don't think so
<daf> ok
<carlos> daf: all them have a start and an end
<carlos> before the other starts
<carlos> sure I could write a test case
<carlos> spiv: where should It be stored?
<spiv> carlos: The test case?
<carlos> yes
<spiv> If it depends on rosetta bits, initially I'd put it in rosetta, and aim to reduce it to something more minimal and move it to canonical.database later (when we know exactly what's going on).
<spiv> (And obviously give it a comment saying so)
<carlos> ok
* carlos opens a bug report
<carlos> spiv: any suggestion to fix it? :-D
<daf> in theory, the same problem will happen with any table, not just Rosetta-specific ones
<carlos> One thing I don't understand is that the Postgres log shows some queries
<carlos> so it's not caching everything
<daf> weird
<daf> some queries, but not all?
<spiv> carlos: Not yet.  :/
<stub> carlos: I think you are seeing transaction isolation in action.
<spiv> Ok, there's two possibilities:
<spiv>  1. sqlobject is caching objects
<spiv>  2. the transaction is isolated, as stub just said.
<stub> carlos: If you close and reopen your connecction, you should see the changes launchpad has made.
<spiv> I've been assuming 2 was likely, so I think we've been talking a cross-purposes slightly.
<stub> carlos: If you want to avoid this (there is no real overhead doing it, as psycopg caches connections I believe), you can explicitly set the isolation level.
<carlos> Don't know if it's related...
<carlos> 2004-12-02 01:45:23 [19630]  LOG:  statement: BEGIN; SET TRANSACTION ISOLATION LEVEL SERIALIZABLE
<spiv> carlos: just to confirm, you've seen launchpad commit its transaction?
<carlos> spiv: yes
<daf> carlos: hmm, that looks suspicious to me :)
<stub> That is psycopg starting the transaction and setting the default isolation level, so it won't see any changes made to postgres until it is committed or rolledback
<carlos> and launchpad sees the changes from the script without restarting 
<carlos> stub: that's ok
<carlos> but it does not sees the changes after the commit
<daf> stub: oh, so it shouldn't be causing this problem, then
<spiv> So, hypothesis:
<carlos> statement: END
<stub> it will if I open a psycopg connection, I won't see database changes until *my connection* has been committed or rolled back. 
<spiv> Actually, hmm.
<daf> stub: I know transactions are committed/rolled back -- I didn't know that connections are
<stub> connections get implicit transactions, as per the DB-API
<daf> oh, I see
<daf> but we cache connections, don't we?
<stub> (The implcit transaction is probably done when you execute the first bit of SQL on it, or when you create a curor. It isn't defined)
<daf> so if you reuse an old connection, it might be in the middle of an old transaction that is hiding new data
* spiv hates the implicit-transactions aspect of DB-API
<stub> daf: psycopg caches connections, but handles this stuff for you so you don't have to worry. If you have higher level caches, you end up with trouble (which is why we nuke the SQLOS connection cache every request)
* spiv sometimes even finds himself wishing he could use MS's ADODB API!
<daf> spiv: gosh -- it's that bad? :)
<carlos> from the logs, seems like all queries are executed into postgres, so it should get fresh data...
<stub> spiv: nobody has ever successfully provided a rational as to why it is bad to the DB-SIG, and it won't change unless somebody bothers to. I know I have no problem with it and think it is fine.
<spiv> stub: No-one has ever explained to me why it's good, either ;)
<stub> spiv: Because requiring con.begin_transaction() would be a dead chicken
<kiko> implicitly-created transactions are convenient
<stub> spiv: And not all database backends support the notion
<spiv> Unless you didn't want to run the statement in a transaction...
<stub> spiv: Which is strongly discouraged by everyone except MySQL users
<spiv> Heh.  At the time I was an MS SQL Server user :P
<stub> (Well.. actually it causes me some grief since I sometimes run wierd postgresql commands like 'create database' that can't be executed inside a transaction....)
<dilys> New Malone bug #113: "Write a test case for the cache problem with initzopeless", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/113
<stub> Kiko: we were in the middle of a conversation when my ADSL dropped out.
<kiko> stub, oh. I thought you reckoned it wasn't a pleasant and just pulled the plug!
<stub> kiko: You were bitchi^h^h^h^h^h^hdiscussing plpythonu usage
<kiko> I assume too much, it appears.
<kiko> well.
<kiko> here's the issue
<carlos> daf: malone does not likes you, the person search does not see you...
<kiko> is the plpythonu cr^hode going as far as requiring zope and launchpad?
<kiko> if so, I need to budget some hours for server work
<carlos> stub: so, do you think that creating a new connection with initZopeLess is a good solution?
<stub> No. Anything I import will be dead simple, only requiring stuff like re
<kiko> stub, it would be nice if you could skip True/False for the time being, then. or give us a workaround
<kiko> I know that sounds horrible. 
<stub> carlos: Sure. Connections are cheap for us.
<carlos> spiv: test case filed in malone, will do it tomorrow
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: do you agree?
<spiv> carlos: Thank you :)
<carlos> could I commit that change?
<kiko> but level with me -- I run a debian woody server. we have only one server with disks. 15ish people use it every day. I don't want to break people's work.
<daf> carlos: agree? what?
<stub> kiko: No problem. I assume you need python2.1 compatibility for any plpythonu code until further notice?
<kiko> right.
<carlos> daf: to use your workaround calling initZopeLess with every transaction
<kiko> I can upgrade the server, but it's an effort that if avoided makes everybody happy
<kiko> if you can do that, stub, well, I'm adding to that eternal debt i'm running with you
<kiko> now
<kiko> stub, there's yet *another* matter 
<kiko> it is now impossible to initialize a postgresql server remotely
<kiko> it used to be possible using PG_HOST or -h
<kiko> but now because you require some sql-fu for the fulltext indexing, I believe, it's no worky
<stub> carlos: It is because the system searches on 'words', and daf's name is dafydd in the database. We would need customize our stemmer to make the full text stuff match 'dafydd' if you query for 'daf'. 
<carlos> but it worked some days ago
<kiko> but who would want to do that?!
<carlos> and dafydd is not working
<carlos> in the popup window
<stub> kiko: ok. That was me being lazy - I had assumed developers were running with their databases on localhost.
<carlos> the form accepts it directly
<carlos> but the search popup fails to search "daf" or "dafydd"
<kiko> stub, I realize; we have an "office" setup here, which is ironically unusual here ;)
<stub> carlos: oh - the form also does a substring search on person.name, so that should work...
<stub> Kiko: I used to work in an office where we developed on our laptops with not a server in sight ;)
<kiko> that's not real work!
<kiko> you need a coffee machine and a server room
<stub> kiko: We had the coffee machine, and lack of server let us justify kick arse laptops :-)
<daf> carlos: oh, sure
<carlos> daf: thanks ;-)
<kiko> stub, I really appreciate any help you can provide to make my life easier.
<kiko> maintaining this whole crapola is a serious effort!
<carlos> good night
<dilys> Malone bug #77 fixed for product The Rosetta Translation Portal: Implement a potemplate form handler
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/77
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed the cache problem with the import daemon as daf and stub suggested (patch-925)
<kiko> time to run off
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Python 2.1 compatibility in plpythonu for Team Brazil's antique system (patch-926)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: relax source defaults and add tags and cscope to precious - closing #3112 (patch-7)
<ddaa> bob2: lifeless: so, what is going to be the name the new project to put all the little products in?
<stub> spiv: ping
<Kinnison> Morning
<spiv> stub: pong
<daf> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not find tsearch config by locale
<daf> :-/
<SteveA> daf: aha, same problem as Kinnison had
<daf> did Kinnison manage to fix it?
<SteveA> you're obviously using a deviant locale on your machine... maybe CY
<daf> I tried changing that
* Kinnison did
* Kinnison was magical
<Kinnison> stub and I fixed it
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Removing extraneous file-diffs command in help (patch-8)
<Kinnison> but it did involve reinitialising the database from scratch
<daf> perhaps I need to explicitly set the locale to C in the configuration file
<daf> oh
<Kinnison> daf: It's not that easy :-)
<daf> grumble
<SteveA> wow -- I'm not wearing my glasses and I read that as "ritualising the database"
<SteveA> dead chickens anyone?
<Kinnison> daf: Do you have data you can't bear to lose or can you reinit your entire pg database?
* Kinnison wraps the rubber chicken around stevea's head
<daf> actually, no, resetting the DB is ok right now
<Kinnison> okay, is stub around, or shall I walk you through i?
<Kinnison> s/i.$/it?/
<Kinnison> Since I need to do it on my laptop too
<SteveA> dude, don't rubber chicken me.  <span style="hale and pace">I am "the management".</span>
<Kinnison> SteveA: Not even 'da management' can save you from the rubber chicken
* SteveA holds the chicken in the air and waits for the deckchair to arrive
* Kinnison shoves it up stevea's nose
<SteveA> better stop there.  a bit cold to bury all my clothes.
<Kinnison> Heh
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<Keith> hi, I'm keith
<Kinnison> stop pretending
<SteveA> spiv: tell me about how the shipit demo is going
<spiv> SteveA: I sent a mail to the admins a while ago about getting apache to point to it, otherwise it should be ready.
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> stub: have a patch for ya
<daf> Kinnison: what exactly did you do to fix your DB?
<stub> Yo
<Kinnison> daf: can you wait until I've finished this upgrade? Install postgresql-contrib for now if you haven't already and set up the search path as per stub's mail
<daf> Kinnison: done that
<sabdfl> anybody else seeing a test failure on POExportTestCase?
<Kinnison> daf: right. given that stub appears to not be around, here goes
<Kinnison> daf: stop postgresql
<daf> ok
<stub> spiv: What do I pass to the authservers createUser method as the loginID? 
<Kinnison> daf: cd into /var/lib/postgres
<Kinnison> daf: mv data data.before-kinni-fucked-it-up
<SteveA> spiv: can you cc me into the mail to admins next time?  that allows me to see that things have progressed, but are waiting for the admins to act, without needing to remember to ask you about it.
* daf senses magic
<spiv> SteveA: Oops, yes, good idea.
<daf> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> sudo -u postgres initdb --locale=C --debian-conffile --encoding=UNICODE
<daf> hrm: "sudo: initdb: command not found"
<Kinnison> sudo su - postgres
<spiv> stub: an email address.  I should rename that parameter I guess...
<Kinnison> initdb --l......
<daf> You must identify the directory where the data for this database system
<daf> will reside.  Do this with either the invocation option -D or the
<daf> environment variable PGDATA.
<Kinnison> add -D /var/lib/postgres/data
<Kinnison> to the cmdline
<daf> right
* Kinnison is about to try
<daf> /usr/lib/postgresql/bin/initdb: line 648: /etc/postgresql/6328: Permission denied
<daf> :_/
<daf> s/_/-/
<Kinnison> erm, blergh
<Kinnison> hold on, my upgrade has almost finished then I'll try
* daf can wait :)
<stub> daf: Your -D option didn't take effect - it is trying to create the database in /etc/postgresql
<daf> oh
<daf> curious
<daf> it's having some effect, because it's no longer complaining about the missing option
<stub> Oh... hmm..
<Kinnison> Do it again without the --debian-conffile option
<Kinnison> then cd into /var/lib/postgres/data
<Kinnison> ln -sf /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf
<Kinnison> then back as root, run /etc/init.d/postgresql start
<Kinnison> and then try a 'make' in database/schema
<Kinnison> daf: Oh yeah, su back to postgres and create yourself first
<daf> yeah, just tripped over that :)
<Kinnison> :)
* Kinnison wonders if 'make check' on batteries is such a good plan
* Kinnison hunts around for a power socket
<daf> ok, make -C database/schema:
<daf> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  relation "pg_ts_cfg" does not exist
<Kinnison> Did you make the symlink as I said? Did you update postgresql.conf as per stub's mail like I asked?
<daf> the symlink is there
<daf> I modified postgresql.conf when I installed postgresql-contrib
<daf> I just didn't realise at the time that I'd have to totally nuke all my postgres data
<Kinnison> you wouldn't have if your system locale when postgres was installed had been 'C'
<daf> I didn't know that it would be a problem when I installed it last year :-/
<stub> I'd assumed all the Ubuntu and Debian installs would have had the C locale
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> stub: poor assumption :-)
<daf> perhaps the priority of that debconf question is lower now
<stub> daf: It seems to come up regularly on the mailing lists
<Kinnison> daf: psql -d launchpad_dev -c show\ search_path
<daf>  search_path  
<daf> --------------
<daf>  $user,public
<Kinnison> The search path hasn't been updated
<daf> but my postgresql.conf says
<daf> search_path = '$user,public,ts2'
<Kinnison> and /var/lib/postgres/data/postgresql.conf is a symlink to /etc/postgresql/postgresql.conf ?
<daf> yes
<Kinnison> restart postgres once more
<daf> done, search path is still the same
* Kinnison boggles
* Kinnison did exactly as we just went through and it worked for him
<stub> Add 'this is a syntax error' to your postgresql.conf
<stub> And bounce
<stub> (The postgresql server, not you)
<daf> oop!
<daf> s!
<Kinnison> daf: ?
<daf> symlinked into /var/lib/postgres rather than /var/lib/postgres/data
<daf> things seem fine now
<stub> So simple even a programmer can do it
* Kinnison grins stub
<Kinnison> stub: See, I even remembered the process :0)
<daf> thanks!
<sabdfl> so nobody else is seeing the test failure on POExportTestCase
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm just updating to check
* Kinnison waits for baz to merge 69 new patchlogs
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: use the current project tree archive by default in archive-mirror fixes bug #4115 (patch-9)
<kiko> stub, you are a riot
<Kinnison> as fast as baz can be, goddamn it takes ages to star-merge a week's changes
<kiko> want a t-shirt?
* stub got a t-shirt last time
* stub likes his t-shirt
<kiko> the new t-shirt should say MAKE BAZ FAST 
<kiko> but I refrained from political issues this time around
<Kinnison> to be fair on baz, it is being squeeeeeeezed through a tiny tiny pipe right now thanks to Kamion chewwing all his available bandwidth
<kiko> can't he ease up on the pr0n just for your star-merge?
<stub> What do you think he is star merging?
<stub> Preparing the artwork for the HumanNG theme ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: user creation and authentication tests (patch-928)
<SteveA> um, i think you mean "testing the artwork for the HumanNG theme"
<kiko> how would one test that artwork 8)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: try star-merge -t for three-way merges, MUCH faster on my machine
<Kinnison> sabdfl: -t ?
<sabdfl> three way merge
<Kinnison> I was doing a fairly clean merge anyway I think, but I'll bear that in mind
<Kinnison> sabdfl: what was taking the time was downloading 69 changesets over a choked link
<sabdfl> ah
<Kinnison> It only took ca. 30 seconds to star-merge once it had the patches
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Quieter deltas (patch-10)
<Kinnison> Librarian meeting time?
<SteveA> it is almost time for us to talk about the librarian
<kiko> and I am here
<kiko> but first, SteveA, debonzi and I have a question
<kiko> can I steal a few minutes of your time
* Kinnison goes to make coffee first then
<kiko> say yes
<SteveA> okay
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: do not allow newlines in archive locations passed to make-archive and register-archive (bug #3590) (patch-11)
<sabdfl> hrmph
<daf> why do I see:
<daf> /home/daf/src/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/database/sqlbase.py:90: UserWarning: Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored.
<daf> ?
<daf> (this is when using scripts which use initZopeless)
<sabdfl> who changed the layout of the project / product search page?
<SteveA> daf: maybe you used initZopeless twice
<daf> spiv: ?
<sabdfl> i've seen that too
<daf> SteveA: don't think so
<SteveA> daf: can you reproduce it?
<daf> it seems to happen every time I run such a script
<SteveA> that's great.  email me about it and I'll find out what is going on.
<SteveA> kiko: what's the question?
<daf> SteveA: what additional information can I give you?
<SteveA> tell me exactly how to do what you did
<kiko> SteveA, the question is in what cases are classmethods an acceptable way to obtain a collection of objects?
<spiv> daf: It's a warning because I wasn't sure if it would happen, and if it did, I wasn't sure if it would necessarily be a real problem or not.  Probably making it a warning is too conservative, because it looks like it happens harmlessly inside SQLObject.
<kiko> SteveA, I use the rule of thumb, if there's no container, a classmethod on the class itself is acceptable
<spiv> I might be able to detect a harmless occurance, actually, in which case I could suppress the spurious warnings.  Hmm...
<daf> spiv: ah
<daf> "LP_DBNAME=launchpad_dev python lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts/show-projects.py" is enough to replicate it here
<SteveA> kiko: class methods are a pain in the arse for security.  I'd rather avoid them where possible.
<kiko> SteveA, fair enough. How do I get a collection of sourcepackages? 
<spiv> Yeah, virtually any script with initZopeless is.  I figured it was better to have the warning than not, at least initially :)
<SteveA> they make for confusing code, because you can get to them from an instance or from the class.
<SteveA> kiko: write a SourcePackageSet class, I suggest.
<SteveA> Kinnison: please say when you have your coffee
<kiko> and how do I get an instance of SourcePackageSet?
<Kinnison> SteveA: the machine is gurgling enthusiastically
<kiko> SteveA, if you can answer that then I think we are gold
<SteveA> kiko: getUtility(ISourcePackageSet).  register it as a utility.
<SteveA> or, from a script, directly import it and use it, seeing as scripts don't register utilities yet
<kiko> use it how? sps = SourcePackageSet()
<kiko> sps.getPackages("XXX")
<SteveA> this way, collections of database things are a lot like other database things
<kiko> or sps = SourcePackageSet("XXX")
<SteveA> we have the implementation class, and the interface
<kiko> sps.getPackages()
<SteveA> sps = getUtility(ISourcePackageSet)
<SteveA> sps.getPackage()
<SteveA> sps.getPackagesMatching('foo')
<SteveA> or whatever you need
<Kinnison> SteveA: I now have coffee as black as night, as strong as a hero and as kick-arse-wakeup-goddamnit as a bunch of over-excited geeks at a free-hardware convention
<SteveA> so, you're ready to talk librarian.
<SteveA> let's talk about the librarian.
<SteveA> yesterday, we talked about thel librarian-wrapper thing
<SteveA> for making a bunch of files appear as a package layout for serving by apache
<SteveA> it is not clear to everyone why such a wrapper is needed
<SteveA> also, we talked about how the librarian is to be deployed
<Kinnison> you've conflated two concepts right there
<Kinnison> The wrapper is nothing to do with laying out packages
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> whether it serves the outside-world directly, or whether it is served via apache
<SteveA> ok, that's my inaccurate introduction done ;-)
<SteveA> go ahead, Kinnison
<Kinnison> Okay, so cprov has been working on something called the librarian-wrapper which is to be used by lucille
<Kinnison> It's purpose is to provide a way to optimise disk-usage and network consumption for archives
<Kinnison> Basically it's a local-cache of files uploaded to the librarian. Which can be blown away if needed
<Kinnison> The idea is that it should speed up publishing and provide us with a good basis for using hardlinks to optimise disk consumption when we have piles of derivative distributions
<spiv> Why isn't it called librarian-cache then? <wink>
<Kinnison> Because the cache is only one bit of its functionality as far as lucille is concerned
<SteveA> I don't understand "local-cache".  To understand this, I need to understand how this stuff is deployed.
<Kinnison> I think that particular explanation will be best performed in a room with everyone present and a whiteboard
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Quieter deltas (patch-12)
<Kinnison> it's very hard to draw diagrams and arrows on IRC
<kiko> indeed
<kiko> Kinnison, just give us a use case for this demon
* spiv "me toos" Steve... librarian currently only stores a given file once, no manner how many times it's uploaded, so I don't quite understand the how it will optimise disk-usage.
<Kinnison> spiv: you can't rsync the librarian
<kiko> why would you need to?
<Kinnison> because of archives
<spiv> Ok.  Perhaps we should start by discussing archives?
<Kinnison> the issue here is more that the launchpad team don't understand debian on-disk archives
<Kinnison> Good plan
<kiko> go
<Kinnison> elmo: stop me if I get any of this wrong
* kiko starts to worry
<Kinnison> There are two major portions to each archive
<Kinnison> the pool and the dists tree
<Kinnison> the pool contains all the source packages and binary packages in the distributions
<Kinnison> s/s$//
<Kinnison> the dists tree contains the Packages/Sources/Release files for each distroarchrelease/distrorelease in the distribution
<Kinnison> A single distribution is in a single archive
<Kinnison> so ubuntu has one dists/ tree and one pool/
<SteveA> let's give this discussion 10 more minutes.  if it isn't clear by then, we'll defer until we meet in person around a whiteboard.
<Kinnison> Are you all reasonably happy about this so far?
<spiv> I think so.  Effectively, the dists tree has references to files in the pool?
<Kinnison> indeed
<kiko> so far no news
<Kinnison> but if two distroreleases contain the same package (version) then they both point at the same file in the pool
<Kinnison> Now, in terms of mirroring etc, this is a very good situation
<Kinnison> So we want to present on-disk archives in this format for http, ftp, rsync access
<Kinnison> This is what all the lucille publishing stuff is for
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Forgot to commit extra file-diffs in cmds.c before merging (patch-13)
<Kinnison> Now. When we have 100 derivative distributions; all of which share most of the same stuff with ubuntu, you'd imagine that the simplest thing to do would be to give each one their own pool/ and dists/
<Kinnison> and that is exactly what we want to do
<SteveA> so, you need something that takes information from the database, plus files from the librarian, and puts them out into files and directories ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes. That's what canonical.lucille.Publisher does
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> what part of this does librarian-wrapper do?
<Kinnison> SteveA: The librarian-wrapper's job is to make sure that when we publish ubuntu, kubuntu, gnubuntu, magix, wibblix and fooble-linux, they continue to share on-disk files which are identical.
<Kinnison> This is done by hardlinks
* Kinnison micro-workraves, brb in 20
<Kinnison> Do you see why this is needed?
<spiv> Ok, I think I see.
<kiko> I still don't get the "cache" part, but I think I'm close
<Kinnison> kiko: The cache works as follows
<spiv> In theory, the librarian could be taught to serve files over http in the layout expected for this.  But that doesn't help with the requirements of serving ftp and rsync as well.
<Kinnison> kiko: I upload a foo 1.0-1
<Kinnison> kiko: lucille uploads the files to the librarian
<Kinnison> kiko: it also caches a copy locally on the archive machine
<spiv> So a cache of real files on disk makes sense, so we can use the usual (and well-tested) tools for those jobs.
<Kinnison> kiko: when it comes to publishing, it doesn't have to re-download the file from the librarian again
<Kinnison> kiko: and considering the size of archives, this is well worth it
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> would be nicer if the librarian offered a mountable filesystem UI
<kiko> i.e. with real filesystem semantics
<SteveA> I think I see.  it is a wapper that is used only by lucille's publisher, of the librarian's interface to our software.
<Kinnison> kiko: I don't think that's a viable target
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: hence it's canonical.lucille.LibrarianWrapper
<kiko> I'd have to ask why not
<Kinnison> kiko: when was the last time you wrote a filesystem?
<spiv> Kinnison: There's actually a fairly nice python library to do that, I think.
<spiv> Possibly worth investigating.
<kiko> Kinnison,  http://www.freenet.org.nz/python/lufs-python/
<Kinnison> spiv: that exposes for rsync too?
<kiko> it's not really that hard
<SteveA> ok, I'm happy that I understand what I need to understand right now.  The rest, we can leave until mataro.
* Kinnison nods SteveA 
<SteveA> Kinnison: can you write up a few notes from this to the lucille part of the wiki?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I will do
<sabdfl> thanks Kinnison
<SteveA> the thing I missed yesterday was that this was a wrapper only for use by lucille
<kiko> Kinnison, also sort out that crazy mess that is the lucille part of the wiki? 8-)))
<Kinnison> kiko: crazy mess?
* kiko bats eyebrows at kinni
<spiv> Kinnison: I was referring to a library to write a filesystem in python -- it binds to user-space filesystem kernel module, iirc.  So it'd be a "real" filesystem, hence rsync would work.
<sabdfl> B-)
* Kinnison bats kiko
* sabdfl wonders how to get the dark glasses too
<spiv> Whether that sort of thing is mature enough to use for this, I don't know :)
<kiko> that is one scary wikipage dude
<Kinnison> spiv: ergh
<kiko> Kinnison, it's the lufs-python thing I said, and it's damned cool
<kiko> a guy wrote a gmail filesystem using it
<spiv> kiko: Have you used it?  I haven't had a chance to play with it yet.
<kiko> yeah, it's pants
<Kinnison> SteveA: actually; can I leave updating the wiki until we chat about this in mataro?
<SteveA>  B-)
<SteveA> |3-)
<SteveA>  B-)
<SteveA> 
<spiv> kiko: Good pants or dirty smelly underpants? :)
* kiko senses Kinnison looked at the wiki page and said "oh-oh"
<kiko> spiv, good smelly pants
<spiv> Awesome.
<kiko> seriously
<kiko> gmailfs is bizarre crack, but it works
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay.  I'll write up the essentials of this meeting.
<spiv> I hoped it was, but it's one of those things that sounds too good to be true :)
<kiko> http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<kiko> except it uses fuse, not lufs
<kiko> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<SteveA> I support the lucille team keeping things simple, in the sense of making something complex out of simple well-known parts. 
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks dude.
<sabdfl> SteveA: are the lists still on rince?
<Kinnison> kiko: No, I thought about it and decided that the right idea was to wait until we could distill the information into something people would find useful to read
<SteveA> This may well be more resiliant than making one complex thing to do a complex job. 
* Kinnison glares at kiko
<SteveA> sabdfl: um... were last I used the admin interface to them.
* kiko pats Kinnison 
<kiko> I only meant to tease my precioussss
<SteveA> sabdfl: think we should move them onto a canonical machine?
<sabdfl> SteveA: at some time, yes
* Kinnison refuses to sniff kiko's ring
<stub> Meanies! Nobody pinged me :-(
* stub pouts
<kiko> stub, dude, you made me wake up at 7am
<kiko> I didn't mean it that way!
* kiko cringes
<kiko> ah, well, time to do something productive
<Kinnison> stub: I take it my pinging you broke things?
<stub> Kinnison: You crashed gaim
<Kinnison> stub: r0xx0r
<Kinnison> stub: I was pinging you with http://users.pepperfish.net/dsilvers/mp-ping.wav
<kiko_bz> evil
<stub> re: librarian filesystems, the web server needs to remain lean and mean - I suspect any virtual filesystem stuff would be the real of other daemons (like this librarian-cache thingy in fact)
<sabdfl> SteveA: we need a malone user mailing list
<SteveA> Kinnison: this is served with a content type of text/plain
<sabdfl> why not just use the existing private malone list, but make it open?
<Kinnison> SteveA: it is? eww
* Kinnison goes to fix
<sabdfl> alternatively, we could create a malone-users list
<sabdfl> as for rosetta
<SteveA> when do we need this by?  we could create a new list, in the place where we want lists to live on a canonical server.
<sabdfl> no, let's leave the list admin and movement stuff to elmo et al
<sabdfl> i'll create a malone-users list in the current location
<SteveA> by "we" I meant "ask elmo etc. to do it"
<Kinnison> SteveA: updated to audio/x-wav
* Kinnison gets workraved
<sabdfl> erk, it's not loving me
<Kinnison> what isn't?
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fix #3555. (patch-14)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: allow test suites to synthesis a test uid, in case one is not set - bug #3107 (patch-15)
<kiko_bz> SteveA, stub?
<stub> Yo
<kiko_bz> stub, salgado and I have a question about subscribers
<kiko_bz> we would consider using it for karma events
<kiko_bz> but there's something we are fuzzy about
<stub> Its probably the best approach, but go on
<kiko_bz> we'd like each callsite that triggers a karma event specify an argument (how much karma to give)
<kiko_bz> I'm not sure if that is possible
<stub> ( BradB did the event stuff for Malone emails, so probably knows more than me btw )
<kiko_bz> or alternatively if we could use a mapping from event to karma points that would be used 
<stub> If I remember correctly, events are just objects that implement a particular interface - stick in data to your hearts content.
<stub> (this is all from memory from a while ago). I think you just implement an IKarmaEvent inheriting from the relevant interfaces that defines whatever extra info you need. The code then publishes that event and zope shuffles it off to your subscriber.
<kiko_bz> salgado, sound doable?
<salgado> yep
<stub> Brad has created ISQLObjectModifiedEvent which should give you an example - grep should get you started if you just want to see the code.
<salgado> stub, i've seen the code yesterday. it looks pretty simple to register new subscribers. 
<kiko_bz> goodie
<stub> kiko_bz: That plpythonu code happier now? I haven't got a Python2.1/PostgreSQL server to test it on.
<salgado> stub, another question... what do you think of distributing tsearch2.sql inside (maybe) database/schema?
<kiko_bz> salgado, check out stub's merge on anthem for us when you have a moment
<kiko_bz> thanks stub
<salgado> I'll check
<stub> salgado: I believe tsearch2.sql creates a load of external C server side functions - won't work unless you have the library installed too, and in the location that tsearch2.sql says it is at.
<salgado> stub, the problem is when we're creating the database remotely (via PGHOST), and don't have postgres-contrib installed. 
<salgado> we don't have it locally, but it's installed on the server
<salgado> so, we only need the tsearch2.sql file localy, cause we can't read it from the server
<stub> ok. So you copy tsearch2.sql from your server to the location that fti.py expects to find it. I wouldn't want to put it in database/schema because your tsearch2.sql may not be the same as other peoples.
<stub> Which reminds me of the other problem kiko mentioned - that I neglected to allow people to specify the port.
<stub> erm - hostname
* stub checks
<stub> Nope - it should allow specification of a remote host, but has not been tested.
<salgado> I think it's easyer if we just use PGHOST. is there any problem with this approach?
<stub> The script uses canonical.lp.dbhost and canonical.lp.dbname to connect to the database. canonical.lp.dbname uses LP_DBNAME and LP_DBHOST environment variables to override the default (which is what the makefile does)
<stub> (Although I just noticed the makefile is only setting the LP_DBNAME environment variable to pass to fti.py - not the LP_DBHOST one. That should be a quick fix)
<stub> 'env LP_DBHOST=myserver make' should propogate it through right now and work
<salgado> stub, it should work when creating the database, but not when running lp. 
<salgado> when running lp, we need to change package-includes/launchpad-configure-normal.zcml.
<salgado> if we use PGHOST, then we don't have to change anything else
<stub> A better way is to create a file override-includes/+mydbsetup.zcml with all the configuration, which will override the defaults (using ZCML magic stuff designed for this)
<stub> SteveA wants us to break all this junk out into a single configuration file, which will make rollout to production servers simpler and safer.
<Kinnison> re
<stub> But using the override-includes method works now, and you could add a new rule to the makefile so 'make async-run' or whatever copies that file into the directory and runs
<kiko_bz> make async-run is so sweet
<SteveA> https://wiki.canonical.com/LaunchpadProcessConfig
<SteveA> can you take a look at that list, and add anything else which needs to be configured per-process ?
<SteveA> that is, configuration for running the server, not configuration of the software itself
<SteveA> when it is implemented, that page will change to a guide on how to use this configuration
<stub> make async-run; run-async, run!
<SteveA> BradB: got a minute?
<SteveA> Kinnison: got a minute?
<Kinnison> yep
<SteveA> I'm filling in the monthly report to the canonical directors
<SteveA> what significant happened on lucille over the last month or so?
<Kinnison> Gosh
<Kinnison> Give me a sec to summarise
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> not looking for much depth
<SteveA> just an idea of where we're at in the big picture of getting lucille integrated and deployed and used
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> Most of the side processes are done. I.E. the publishing stuff, the domination stuff. The database has been through loads of changes to bring it up to scratch
<Kinnison> I've dedicated a hell of a lot of my time to getting gina working well too. Perhaps almost 50% of the last month of work for me
<Kinnison> We're aiming to have lucille tracking katie as well as we can by the end of es-conf
<Kinnison> Where 'We' is myself and cprov (and probably lamont for the buildd stuff)
<SteveA> what does that give us?
<SteveA> this is basically lucille and katie running in parallel?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> there will be things we need to add to lucille and the most effective way to find them out is to try to get lucille to shadow katie
<SteveA> what's a succinct definition of "publishing" and "domination" ?
<SteveA> lucille is into P+D
<SteveA> (I did just check the wiki pages)
<Kinnison> The ProjectGlossary carries short definitions of P & D
<Kinnison> Are they insufficient?
<SteveA> a bit technical.  seems to me that publishing is making a coherent set of packages available that an operating system can install.  
<SteveA> domination is clear
<Kinnison> Okay, yes that's a reasonable less-technical summary of P
<Kinnison> Will you drop it into the glossary?
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> will we be using lucille with the real live katie next month?
<Kinnison> lucille will be tracking katie
<SteveA> when we do an actual deployment of soyuz to the golden servers / databases
<Kinnison> I'm not sure
<Kinnison> I imagine that can only be answered by sabdfl and only after we see where we are at the end of es-conf
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> thanks Kinnison
<BradB> morning all
<sabdfl> SteveA: gina needs some tweaks so that it can run both debian and hoary simultaneously
<sabdfl> then we can bring it up in production
<sabdfl> i hope during mataro
<sabdfl> carlos: i am still eeing the poexport test failure, it's preventing a commit to rf for me
<sabdfl> Error in test testPoExportAdapter (canonical.rosetta.ftests.test_poexport.POExportTestCase)
<sabdfl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poexport.py", line 156, in testPoExportAdapter
<sabdfl>     project = Project.selectBy(name = 'gnome')[0] 
<sabdfl>   File "../../lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1238, in __getitem__
<sabdfl>   File "../../lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1242, in __iter__
<sabdfl>   File "../../lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 520, in iterSelect
<sabdfl>   File "../../lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 448, in __init__
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/sourcecode/zope/src/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 308, in cursor
<sabdfl>     return ZopeCursor(self.conn.cursor(), self)
<sabdfl> InterfaceError: already closed
<sabdfl> any suggestions?
<SteveA> do you get the same error if you run just that test?
<sabdfl> spiv, carlos, SteveA, any pointers where i can look for a solution to this?
<SteveA> python test.py -f canonical.rosetta.ftests
<SteveA> if you get the same error, that's good because the test is isolated enough so that it fails when run on its own
<sabdfl> mark@hagrid:~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad$ PYTHONPATH=./lib/ python lib/canonical/rosetta/ftests/test_poexport.py
<sabdfl> .
<sabdfl> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<sabdfl> Ran 1 test in 14.238s
<sabdfl> OK
<sabdfl> Exception exceptions.TypeError: <exceptions.TypeError instance at 0x4112736c> in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x41091b6c>> ignored
<SteveA> if you do not, it means that some transaction context is not being cleaned up properly from a previous test
<SteveA> the __del__ thing isn't important.  just some bogosity in how sqlobject does something. 
<SteveA> sabdfl: what do you run to get the problem?  just make check?
<carlos> sabdfl: if make check fails but test_on_merge.py works, don't worry, pqm will accept your commit
<carlos> I think that it's a problem with other tests that are executed with make check but are not executed with test_on_merge.py
<SteveA> the problem is that you can't check things yourself properly before sending to pqm
<carlos> SteveA: I do it with test_on_merge.py canonical
<SteveA> if the problem doesn't occur for sabdfl for running 'python test_on_merge.py canonical', then that is interesting
<SteveA> I'm getting rather cold at home, so I'm going to go and work from a cafe for a while, shortly.
<carlos> SteveA: Do you have any priority task for Rosetta before Matar?
<carlos> I'm going to work fixing the statistics so they are useful and also improving the import code to handle errors better
<carlos> any other task I should look at as a priority?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i do get the problem with test_on_merge
<carlos> sabdfl: could you send me the output of test_on_merge.py canonical 2>&1 > test-log.txt?
<carlos> sabdfl: and disable the test (again)
<SteveA> sabdfl: disable the test.  I think I'll have to add some extra checking to the test runner to detect what the problem is.
<SteveA> carlos: you have the emails from daf.  He's been going through the workflow of "I'm demonstrating rosetta to an audience of thousands", which happens to be very similar to the workflow that a regular translator would use.
<SteveA> go through the same workflow, maybe with different pot / po files.
<SteveA> check for links that appear, but don't actually work as advertised
<carlos> yeah, my tasks are to improve that process
<SteveA> check for confusing text or not enough text or too much text
<SteveA> make sure each page says clearly what it expects of the user, or what it is showing the user
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> sabdfl: can I borrow you for a second, as a "regular launchpad programmer"?  Did you read my email about page titles?
<SteveA> I want to know whether you find it better to include the page title as filling in a metal:fill-slot in each page,
<sabdfl> erm... i've just spent a bit of time adding them to malone pages... and no, not yet
<SteveA> or if you'd rather use zcml in the browser:page directive to give them
<sabdfl> in some cases the title is easy, for example the addforms
<sabdfl> "Add a New Product"
<sabdfl> but even there, it would be nice sometimes to be able to customise the title
<SteveA>   <page
<SteveA>     for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBug"
<SteveA>     name="+frobnicate"
<SteveA>     permission="launchpad.Edit"
<SteveA>     template="../templates/bug-frobnicate.pt"
<SteveA>     title="Frobnicate bug ${context/name}"
<SteveA>     />
<sabdfl> "Add a Project to the Mozilla Project"
<SteveA> my proposal is to allow simple tales string: expressions in a "title" attribute in your zcml
<sabdfl> ok, if you can ${context/foo} then that might be fine
<SteveA> so, this can be a plain string
<sabdfl> what about l10n
<SteveA> I'm wondering more about whether zcml is the right place to put these things in
<SteveA> we can handle i18n in this case
<SteveA> that just becomes a standard thing to be replaced
<SteveA> personally, I don't mind using metal:this-and-that in pages
<SteveA> but I think it does complicate things a bit
<SteveA> using more than one slot all the time
<SteveA> hmm... a page's title is somewhat like its name in a URL.  that is, you'd expect them to be related.
* SteveA goes out
<sabdfl> def ProductBugAssignmentFactory(context, **kw):
<sabdfl>     return ProductBugAssignment(bug=context.context.bug, **kw)
<sabdfl> bradb: around?
<BradB> yes
<sabdfl> if you don't specify a class (viewclass) on an addform, how is the content_factory called?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to make sense of the above code and decide if I want to follow that patter or do something different
<BradB> sabdfl: By the default AddView class
<sabdfl> and the default AddView passes the context like that?
<BradB> yes
<sabdfl> seems to me that a database-class Factory should not be aware of "context" issues
<BradB> There was a time at which I understood the context.context part...it's failing to come to mind at the moment. /me thinks.
<sabdfl> malone/bugs/CONTEXT/productassignments/+new
<BradB> sabdfl: The context could be something like a container though, I think, so that's why it should know.
<sabdfl> context.context.bug...
<sabdfl> seems to me i want to be able to use a ProductFactory to create a product with or without a project
<sabdfl> if i'm doing it in a project, then use it, if not, don't
<BradB> oh! i think context is a view actually.
<sabdfl> context.context... would break under different usage patters
<sabdfl> it make the db stuff view-sensitive
<sabdfl> yuck... a context that is a view? that's nice and readable
<sabdfl> sounds like z3 breakage
<BradB> that's why it has a context attrib.
* BradB takes a quick look at AddView to be reminded of the details
<sabdfl> i think addview / editview / form could be turned into something simpler and more generic
<BradB> sabdfl: yep, i filed a bug on that a long time ago.
<BradB> sabdfl: stevea's going to do something about it in mataro i think/hope
<BradB> because until it's genericized, it's slowing us down.
<BradB> we want a browser:form directive, where you can provide a thing as input and then do something with the submitted values.
<BradB> yeah, the factory is bound to the view with self._factory(*args, **kw) in AddView.create, I believe.
<sabdfl> hmm... there must be a better way
<BradB> sabdfl: Hm, skimming through Z3 sources, they seem to use classes as the content_factory
<sabdfl> i think i'm going to write a custom view, then call the factory directly
<BradB> sabdfl: you can use keyword_arguments in your addform too
<BradB> the be explicit about what gets passed for the kw args to your factory
<BradB> I'd prefer an approach that avoids writing code, so that we don't have to maintain it.
<BradB> sabdfl: Or you could write your own content_factory if you're creating the content in that much of a different way. Writing a new view is a fair bit of effort (relatively speaking, i.e. thinking of if we consistently added new views in this way, we'd have a ton of extra code to maintain.)
<sabdfl> the existing machinery is fine if you are adding  or  editing a class that maps directly and exclusively to a table
<sabdfl> and if everything in that page can be made into a nice widget
<BradB> sabdfl: BugFactory does something that doesn't map onto a table.
<sabdfl> we stretch that with "owner" where we want a field to be derived from the request/principal info
<sabdfl> then we stretch it really HARD when we want to add something and also touch a bunch of other tables
<sabdfl> BradB: to use BugFactory to "add a bug to an existing product"  I had to create a custom View class
<BradB> sabdfl: Hitting the request directly in a content_factory is nasty. Hitting more than one table is fine though, I think. There's no explicit or implied relationship between content_factory and (only one) table.
<BradB> sabdfl: at worst, you would have had to create a new content_factory.
<sabdfl> that View class knows the principal, and knows the Product, so it can call the content fctory with the correct parameters
<sabdfl> i would prefer to have one factory and multiple views, than one view and multiple factories
<sabdfl> and if you think about it, that's what you've wanted too
<sabdfl> that's why you kept urging me to make my code use the BugFactory, which i did
<sabdfl> that way, all the notification logici is in one place
<sabdfl> basically, the View is by definition sensitive to the specific setting of that request
<BradB> If you want something built in a different way, you send it to a different factory to be built.
<sabdfl> no you don't
<sabdfl> you call the factory in a different way
<sabdfl> which means a custom view class
<BradB> sabdfl: You can do that in ZCML though
<sabdfl> not very well
<BradB> sabdfl: no! you can do that in ZCML.
<sabdfl> dude, get context.context.bug OUT of a database factory class, then we can talk
<BradB> sabdfl: you're doing the same type of thing though, but instead writing a whole new view to achieve that.
<BradB> sabdfl: We need to get at a newly created bug's id somehow.
<BradB> And that's not yet available in the request.
<sabdfl> "a whole new view"
<sabdfl> a view should be as simple as:
<BradB> sabdfl: a content_factory is a simple little function
<sabdfl> class ProjectAddProductView(AddView):
<sabdfl>    def addmethod(self, **kw):
<sabdfl>         return factory(**kw)
<sabdfl> nothing more
<sabdfl> of course, you can add some other processing in the addmethof
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: cmd-delta is much smarter/looser now. You can now pass ., revision, version or package (patch-16)
<sabdfl> to set things up right for the factory
<BradB> sabdfl: okay, maybe i'm being retarded, but BugFactory doesn't do context.context.bug.
<sabdfl> (15:08:29) sabdfl: def ProductBugAssignmentFactory(context, **kw):
<sabdfl> (15:08:29) sabdfl:     return ProductBugAssignment(bug=context.context.bug, **kw)
<BradB> sabdfl: let's face it though, that 3 line class you show above reaks of boiler plate. surely there's a way to do it in zcml.
<BradB> sabdfl: i dunno, we shouldn't spend too too much time on this. if you want to do it your way, go ahead. if i figure out a better way (i.e. no code), i'll fix it and tell you what i did.
<BradB> s/reaks/reeks/
<BradB> Overriding the constructors of the relevant content classes would also be a useful thing, and reduce the number of places to find out how a Foo is constructed to just one: Foo.__init__.
<BradB> (override to perhaps take optional args and create other db objects closely related to the thing being created when it makes sense to do so: e.g. default Cc'er on a bug, spname/distro assignment, etc.)
* BradB has to step out for a bit to do some pre-Spain banking
<dilys> New Malone bug #114: ""See the bugs assigned to you" doesn't work correctly", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/114
<dilys> New Malone bug #115: ""my todo list" page generates broken links to bugs", submitted by Andrew Bennetts
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/115
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Copyright fix. (patch-17)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Really dont get pristines on get if specified (patch-18)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Handle register-archive with urls with % in them (patch-19)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: fix lock-revision to generate txn ids, and to work when passed a version - bug #3747 (patch-20)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fixed a print to stdout instead of stderr in make-archive (patch-21)
<sabdfl> BradB|out: yes, the three-liner was boilerplate, if that's all you are doing then you would use zcml
<sabdfl> but if you want to fiddle with the form results, THEN call the factory, this is the way to do it
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: cmd-apply-delta now smart enough to hunt out the tree root (patch-22)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyarch--production--1.5: fixes for baz format archives (patch-1)
<salgado> BradB, we don't have a notify() for a comment added event, right?
<BradB> salgado: notify is always there, and yes, there's definitely one for a comment.
<BradB> I'm adding a bunch more subscribers today for bug activity tracking.
<salgado> BradB, I don't see the registered subscriber ( notify_bug_comment_added) being called when a new comment is added. 
<BradB> Ah, I think it's because of Mark's refactoring of bug message.
<BradB> it's registered like:
<BradB> <subscriber
<BradB>    for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBugMessage
<BradB>         zope.app.event.interfaces.IObjectCreatedEvent"
<BradB>    factory="canonical.launchpad.mailnotification.notify_bug_comment_added" />
<BradB> Maybe the thing that gets created is different now (and thus that subscription doesn't get notified.) I'm not sure of the details offhand though.
<BradB> I have a feeling that if it were reg'd for IMessage it would work again.
<BradB> sabdfl: Sound about right? :)
* BradB fixes it
<BradB> eh, it's not obvious though, hm, I'll wait
<sabdfl> BradB: yes, i think that would be about right
<sabdfl> i'm not sure if the message on its own is enough though
<BradB> Nope, that's where the "not obvious though" part comes in.
<sabdfl> you probably want to catch the BugMessage, so you can notify people of the creation of a specific message for a specififc bug
<BradB> notify() has to be called with the correct object
<sabdfl> stevea: am getting an odd permission problem traceback
<BradB> It must now be being called with an IMessage
<sabdfl> TypeError: ('Not enough context information to get parent', <canonical.launchpad.webapp.authentication.LaunchpadPrincipal object at 0x445bb4cc>)
<sabdfl> BradB: but creating the Message doesn't tell you what it's been created *for*
<sabdfl> it's the BugMessage that gives it context
<sabdfl> for example, without the BugMessage, you would have no idea who to notify ;-)
<BradB> sabdfl: that's why I'm saying it has to be called with the IBugMessage. Currently, it must be being called with an IMessage.
<BradB> "it" being notify(), of course
<salgado> BradB, do you see any problems in passing the request to SQLObjectModifiedEvent?
<BradB> salgado: It's cleaner to avoid depending on it in the subscribers. Why do you want the request in a subscriber?
<salgado> BradB, I'm subscribing functions to assign karma for people that change bugassignments, and I want to know who changed it
<salgado> can I get this information from somewhere else?
<BradB> salgado: I think you should be able to create your own event type, IKarmaEvent, that stores the person who's earned the karma. Your subscriber would then subscribe to the object type, SQLObjectModifiedEvent and IKarmaEvent.
* Kinnison waves
<sabdfl> cheers
<Kinnison> c'y'all tomorrow
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I took a chunk of this afternoon to do an emergency IP switch. I'll make it up by doing work while travelling to Mataro if that's okay with you
<BradB> salgado: Or IKarmaEarnedEvent, or whatever seems like a good name for it.
<BradB> I think I'll create a canonical.launchpad.subscribers hierarchy, because we're starting to accumlate subscribers and it'd be nice to be able to point a newbie to one place to find out everything they need to know about who's listening.
<BradB> s/hierarchy/namespace/
<carlos> hi
<salgado> BradB, looks good, but I don't see how to store the logged in user in IKarmaWhateverEvent
<BradB> salgado: In the view, you'd grab it from the request.
<BradB> salgado: An event can be any Python object remember.
<salgado> BradB, ok, but then I'll have to change all callsites to notify() for my event?
<BradB> salgado: Anywhere that generates karma, yep.
<BradB> salgado: In doing so, you'll communicate a lot better to the maintainer of the code.
<BradB> If an event modifies an sqlobject and generates karma, I want to see notify(sqlobject_modified, karma_earned) in the code.
<salgado> BradB, good point. I'll do this
<BradB> cool
<BradB> I'm merging the namespace now, just so you have it.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: not great, wrok-while-travel isn't optimal but if that's the best case situation then thanks for letting me know
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a canonical.launchpad.subscribers Python package, in which everything that listens for event notifications should be put (patch-929)
<salgado> BradB, now that I looked closer to the problem, there's one thing I want to point out.
<salgado> when you call notify(SomeEvent), you're not able to tell what will be the consequences of that event (as you don't know that the SQLObjectModifiedEvent will trigger a mail notification)
<salgado> to know what is triggered by any event, you must look to that event subscribers.
<BradB> salgado: Yeah, that's the point. :)
<salgado> and also, don't look sane to me having a KarmaEvent, cause the assignment of a Karma is the consequence of an event.
<BradB> salgado: when something modifies an sql object, an ISQLObjectModifiedEvent is generated. When something generates karma, an IKarmaEvent is generated.
<BradB> not all sqlobject mods gen karma, not all karma is tied to modifying an sql object
<salgado> the same is true for mail notification, and we don't have a IMailNotificationEvent, cause it's a consequence of the real event. you see my point?
<kiko_bz> BradB, I'm not really in favor of having salgado mess with callsites to add karma
<kiko_bz> we already have the event system set up
<kiko_bz> why not take advantage of it?
<BradB> salgado: Yeah, you could avoid it I guess.
<salgado> cool!
<BradB> salgado: but then you return to the not-having-the-principal problem
<BradB> Maybe you have to add a bit of fu to an ISQLObjectModifiedEvent.
<kiko_bz> leave that to us! :)
<kiko_bz> fu is my middle name
<kiko_bz> kiko fu bar
<BradB> kiko_bz: As long as you don't pass the request to the subscribers!
<kiko_bz> we'll see we'll see
<salgado> BradB, can you explain why storing the request in the event would be evil? SteveA, do you have an opinion?
<SteveA> it depends
<sabdfl> SteveA: have you tried this permissions voodoo?
<SteveA> on phone, brb
<sabdfl> i got a variety of colourful errors and then reverted to launchpad.AnyPerson (a.k.a. wikimode)
<BradB> salgado: I can't give you a specific reason off the top of my head, other than that coupling the request with that event type seems evil, when all you really want to store is the principal. (e.g. what if you then come along and write code in event handlers that starts pulling other things out of the request? and then other event handlers want those same values, but are getting called in places where they're gotten from somewhere 
<BradB> /other/ than the request?)
<BradB> If you store exactly what you need as attributes of the event, that works everywhere, because I can read the Interface of that Event and know exactly what I have access to when it's fired off.
<salgado> BradB, what if I store only principal in the SQLObjectModifiedEvent?
<BradB> salgado: yeah, that was the "bit of fu" I mentioned earlier. :) that would be a reasonable thing to include with a modified event, I think.
<BradB> SteveA: Has there ever been any discussion about how we could use the factory subdirective to help us survive mass-refactorings?
<SteveA> right...
<SteveA> storing the request in an event is not really all that good, unless the event is a UI event
<SteveA> storing the principal, or the "current person" is a better idea
<SteveA> as it is being specific, and giving just the information that is pertinent to the event
<SteveA> otherwise, it becomes a bit like using a global all the time -- hard to see what's going on; what the interrelationships are
<BradB> ...and can't be (accurately) documented in an interface :)
<SteveA> pay attention to the semantics of events: there is no problems with making one event fire off another event 
<SteveA> it is quite natural to have a FooAddedEvent, and have that (under certain circumstances) cause a KarmaReceivedEvent
<SteveA> keep the events semantically distinct
<BradB> that was my first suggestion :)
<SteveA> BradB: I've never particularly found a use for the factory subdirective.  I've found utilities more useful.  However, if you have some ideas about it, it's something we should talk about in spain.
<SteveA> sabdfl: can I see more of the traceback, or get a patch that would reproduce it for me?
<SteveA> I'm a bit confused by the part you pasted above, and I think I need a bit more context.
<sabdfl> SteveA: try refueling, and checking if you have checkPermission on database.Product
<sabdfl> then try set the permission on the product/+edit page to launchpad.Edit
<sabdfl> and you'll see it
<sabdfl> the problem is that it appears to think the connection is Anonymous
<SteveA> okay.  refueling.
<BradB> SteveA: In brief: if we provide factories with IDs, we can get at them via the zope api, instead of directly importing the content classes. Then when we shuffle the content classes around, creating objects doesn't break. But yeah, Spain perhaps.
<SteveA> BradB: I understand that, but I'm not sure the indirection is worth the effort.  definitely something to chat about in spain, though.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: projectless products and slicker project/product add/edit forms (patch-930)
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> however... the factories can be made smart about events and permissions
<SteveA> so, it might be a good trade-off
<SteveA> need to sketch it out better to see, though
<SteveA> sabdfl: I did actually use the permissions stuff.  So, I'm surprised that this is giving an error.  Not sure what's different about this case yet.
<SteveA>             if self.id == principal.id:
<SteveA>                 return True
<SteveA>             else: return False
<SteveA> evil syntax
<SteveA> the return should be indented on the line under the else:
<kiko_bz> right
<SteveA> sabdfl: I can see what is going on now.  I'm logged in, but I'm not the product's owner, so I don't have rights to edit the product.  So, the system is trying to prompt me for HTTP Basic Authentication, as I might have another login that would work in this case.  (This is the normal web behaviour).  However, prompting for basic auth is failing, because it only works in launchpad when you are anonymous.
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> The reason it only works when you're anonymous is down to a slightly odd bogosity in the part of zope3 that is doing this.  Basically, I'll naed to make LaunchpadPrincipals conform to an undocumented API.
<SteveA> I'll do this shortly, and then it will work as it should do.
<SteveA> I'll also need to add this to my list of slightly-off things I need to chase up in zope3.
<SteveA> we'll need to consider how to present this when we do more advanced permissions stuff.
<SteveA> it may be a reasonable assumption that each person has just one login to launchpad
<SteveA> so, you're either logged in, or you're not.
<SteveA> there is no sense in which you'd want to log in as someone else to do a particular action.
<SteveA> so, when you view the product page as anonymous, you should see an "[Log in to]  edit" link.  (the [Log in to]  might be an icon, indicating that this link may be available if you log in)
<SteveA> when you view the product page logged in, but as someone who can't edit, there's no point offering them to edit it, or to log in to edit it.
<SteveA> when you view the product page, and you are logged in as the right person to edit it, then you obviously want a link to edit it.
<sabdfl> would it be possible to do a tal:condition="context/permission/Edit" ?
<BradB> How do I commit just one *new* file with baz? baz commit -s "blah" -- thefile gives me: make-changeset-files: file missing from ORIG tree (database/schema/pending/bradb-allow-bugactivity-nulls.sql)
<sabdfl> BradB: best ping lifeless on that
<BradB> ok
<salgado> BradB, I think it's commit -s "foo bar" -- file1 file2
<salgado> oops
<SteveA> argh, ctags -R . doesn't work in the "launchpad" directory
<salgado> didn't read the whole line
<SteveA> sabdfl: it will be possible to do basically that, yes
<sabdfl> BradB: did you baz add that file first?
<BradB> sabdfl: yep:
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $ baz tree-lint
<BradB> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $
<BradB> it shows up A'd in baz changes
<BradB> I've committed just one file or two before, but I don't remember if I've ever done that op with brand new files before.
<BradB> and i don't think i've tried that op in anyway with baz
<salgado> BradB, this don't work for new files, it's in tla docs.
<BradB> salgado: I'm not using tla. :)
<salgado> but this is something baz inherited from tla 
<BradB> salgado: Where is it in the tla docs though? It's certainly well-hidden, wherever it is.
<salgado> BradB, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnu-arch/tutorial/selected-files-commits.html#Selected_Files_Commit
<SteveA> BradB: if this isn't fixed yet in baz, I'm pretty certain it is on the "to fix" list.  Don't know if there is a bug on it though.
<SteveA> fwiw, both the bugs I submitted for baz were fixed today.  definitely more responsive than under the tla regime.
<SteveA> you can also type: baz archive-mirror  to mirror the current tree.
<SteveA> sabdfl: fixed in my tree.  merge request sent to pqm 
* BradB does a little shifting around to brute force this
<SteveA> you can also say "baz lint" now instead of "baz tree-lint"
<BradB> SteveA: Yeah, I saw that. I didn't update though.
<BradB> I'm really happy that the do proper unlocks on incorrect GPG p/w's now. :)
<BradB> s,the do,they do,
<SteveA> yeah, me too
<BradB> I've got bash complete going, so there's no diff between baz tree-lint and baz lint :)
<salgado> I'm almost sure they removed tree-lint
<BradB> Yeah, I think so, but I'm just saying it doesn't really save me any typing.
<SteveA> it is a small difference in how much I have to think about it 
<SteveA> I want to lint.  So I needed to think "oh, that's tree-lint".  And backwards too, when reading a baz/tla command.
<SteveA> oh, maybe I want sock-lint instead today
<SteveA> how many kinds of lint were planned for in tla?
<SteveA> hey dilys?
<SteveA> talk to me dylis
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix bug in launchpad auth system where there would be an error if you're asked to re-authorize when you are logged in already.  Also, made product/+edit page require launchpad.Edit permission. (patch-931)
<SteveA> thanks babe
<BradB> heh
<SteveA> ok, must get some food now.  I'll check in a tales permission-checky-helper tomorrow.
<SteveA> hmm.. should have included "sabdfl" in the message to pqm, so that mark's "kibo alarm" would sound.
<sabdfl> SteveA: thankee muchly
<sabdfl> so, now we need a good answer to the "launchpad.Admin" team
<sabdfl> better, clearly than my "hardcode a list in python somewhere" plan ;-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a small db patch to allow nulls on oldvalue/newvalue for BugActivity since, logically, the old or newvalue of something that changed might be null (patch-932)
<carlos> sabdfl: should I move code as I update it from rosetta/browser.py to launchpad/browser/foo.py?
<sabdfl> carlos: yes please!
<carlos> you asked me to wait for the zcml cleanup you were doing
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> carlos: zcml cleanup should all be committed now
<sabdfl> check out rosetta/*.zcml ;-)
<carlos> sabdfl: I know ;-)
<sabdfl> carlos: i've got a db patch which allows a product to be free, and have no project
<sabdfl> i will setup rosetta so that rosetta/products/$Product.name/ goes straight to the product, if i haven't already done so
<carlos> hmm, that could break rosetta...
<sabdfl> yes, it will
<sabdfl> i will do a little testing but there isn't much sample data to work with in rosetta
<sabdfl> if i have a potemplate and a pofile handy, can i test out the new upload / import process?
<carlos> sabdfl: but we said that we could have two products with the same name, how will you handle it?
<carlos> sabdfl: sure
<carlos> sabdfl: daf did it already
<sabdfl> pending/mark-project-refactor.sql ;-)
<sabdfl> is it obvious how to do that?
<carlos> and i'm improving the process now
<carlos> sabdfl: more or less
<carlos> you create a new project
<carlos> then a new product
<kiko_bz> sabdfl, debonzi's almost got soyuz under control tonight but collapsed under load, will finish up tomorrow -- nice patch
<carlos> then you have a chance to create a template
<carlos> and also a link to upload files
<kiko_bz> sabdfl, and I just saw salgado's karma displayed on the person view, woot
<carlos> sabdfl: I could forward you all steps daf did 
<carlos> sabdfl: you have them in your inbox now
<sabdfl> nice!
<sabdfl> congrats salgado
<carlos> Did you saw the "funny" UI bug we have in our forms? every time you click over a button, the page content expands itself using the spare space
<carlos> SteveA: ping?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Subscribers for Bug events to do karma-gathering. (patch-933)
<carlos> anyone knows how works the file upload feature in Zope3/launchpad?
<BradB> carlos: Are there places near BCN that I can pick up Cisco wireless cards?
<carlos> BradB: I suppose it
<carlos> BradB: http://informatica.elcorteingles.es or http://www.fnac.es
<carlos> if you see it there, you will be able to buy it at Barcelona
<carlos> hmm
<sabdfl> lifeless: are you adding the products at the moment? someone is adding them without descriptions, please put good descriptions in, copy from their home pages if needed
<sabdfl> also, need home pages :-)
<carlos> I'm not sure if they have an english version... let me check it for you :-)
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, that bug is driving me nuts
<carlos> sabdfl: I saw a way to expand it as much as I want without submit the form :-P
<carlos> a kind of eastern egg :-)
<kiko_bz> carlos, visit www.lecto.com.br and type foobar into the text entry
<kiko_bz> *that's* an easter egg :)
<sabdfl> lifeless: i'm not going to approve items like gstream and gst-plugins that have such terse summary and description. make them count!
<carlos> kiko_bz: X-)
<carlos> BradB: don't see it there but I have seen cisco wireless card in Spain, so it should not be a problem
#launchpad 2004-12-14
<BradB> ok
<carlos> but I don't know the city so don't know a good place to buy it outside big stores that are also in Valencia
<BradB> at worst, lamont's bringing me one, but i was hoping to have my own
<BradB> carlos: how commonly spoken is french in spain?
<carlos> BradB: zero
<carlos> BradB: but Catalan is close to French (some words) so perhaps you could understand somethings
<BradB> damn! i would have thought sort of popularish, given that the francophones i know learning spanish say it's really easy to learn spanish once you know french, thought it might be reciprocal
<carlos> BradB: the problem is that Catalua has its own language, thus they usualy learn Spanish, Catalan and English 
<carlos> BradB: in other Spanish regions where don't have a local language, they learn Spanish, English and French
<BradB> ah
<BradB> sabdfl: I can't figure out if logging everything (in BugActivity) that gets added to a bug (an assignment, an infestation, a web link, etc.) makes sense or not. What do you think?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'll try and make the time up on saturday instead then.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Small improvements to the potemplate add/edit forms (patch-934)
<stub> BradB: ping
* Signon time  :    Thu Dec  2 08:38:37 2004
* Signoff time :    Fri Dec  3 06:27:18 2004
* Total uptime :    0d 21h 48m 41s
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> BradB: log only what you think makes sense, we'll get user bug requests if they think they want to see something in there that we are not logging and can deal with those on a case by case basis.
<sabdfl> stub: around?
<stub> sabdfl: Yup
<sabdfl> did you get a chance to look at mark-project-refactor.sql?
<stub> Yes - emailed you about it
<stub> Its already to put it in if we want.
<stub> My main concern is when I checked the documentation on the project table, it looked like we could no longer reasonably support some of the original use cases (gnome project's website product, kde project's website product) without people having to use the project name as a prefix for some or all of their products.
<stub> sabdfl: Is that manifest patch waiting on me btw? I don't remember getting an 'its ready' but may have missed it.
<lifeless> sabdfl: those areones brought in previously as we'd agreed. bob2 will be working on them today.
<bob2> yup
<sabdfl> stub: no, i am going to work on code with keybuk today, then we'll know it's ready
<sabdfl> (the manifest patch)
<sabdfl> stub: new version of the projectless patch will be in as soon as pqm is ready
<sabdfl> i've dropped the old UNIQUE (project, product.name);
<sabdfl> and added comments
<stub> Did you get my modifications? Or are we going to get a clash
<sabdfl> stub: need some manual tinkering with the production db at some stage
<sabdfl> i refueled just before modifying it, had you comitted?
<stub> Yes - but I don't know if it got through in time (I hadn't noticed my first commit bounced due to forgetting to update launchpaddatabaserevision earlier today)
<stub> See what happens
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: bugassignment table and bugactivity tweak (patch-935)
<stub> I win. 
<stub> sabdfl: I think your patch will conflict. Email me the file and I'll sort it at my end.
<sabdfl> bugger
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> i'll have to resolve the conflict anyhow
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: update project refactoring patch for stub (patch-936)
<SteveA> sabdfl: do you think we'll have malone working as the ubuntu bug tracker later this month?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz classmethod clean up done. All classmethods used before for Soyuz app componentes has been removed. Other solutions has been used like utilits as sugested by SteveA. Thanks SteveA. (patch-937)
<carlos> morning
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: production fixes to the gnarly port (patch-42)
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> you pingged me, but I was asleep
<carlos> SteveA: yes, it was about the mail I sent you later
<carlos> the file upload problem
<SteveA> okay, I'll take a look at it.  It does seem very strange that adding another field to the form stops it working properly.
<SteveA> what browser are you using?
<carlos> SteveA: no, it does not stops working , the forms works, but the upload field does not work like it should
<carlos> SteveA: epiphany
<carlos> the old upload form works always
<SteveA> that's what I mean by "stops working properly"
<SteveA> can you try it with firefox?
<carlos> but my template creation form with that upload field does not handles the upload
<carlos> ok
<carlos> sure
<SteveA> daf had a similar problem earlier with epiphany, and it seems to be a problem with epiphany
<carlos> SteveA: it works now so I could assume that it's epiphany's fault
<SteveA> do we have any epiphany hackers on the warty/hoary team?
<carlos> I thought it was not the problem because daf had a check to prevent it, but it does not work. I will fix it now
<SteveA> maybe they've come across this problem before.  perhaps it is a reported bug
<carlos> SteveA: don't know
<SteveA> if we knew more about it, perhaps there's a way of working around it
<carlos> I could check that with seb128
<carlos> SteveA: I will do a check to see if it's a file like object or a unicode instance
<carlos> if it's a unicode instance will show a warning saying that the upload failed
<carlos> that should stop breaking launchpad
<SteveA> that's a good idea
<carlos> as soon as we know if there is a way to fix work around it we could change it later
<carlos>  /s/fix/ /
<SteveA> actually, here's what I want you to do.
<SteveA> 1. file a bug in malone on this.  this is okay, even if it isn't our bug, as we need to resolve it one way or another.
<SteveA> 2. put your workaround in the code, and write a comment in there saying why this is there, and making reference to the bug in malone
<SteveA> 3. write a message to the launchpad mailing list describing the problem and the workaround and the bug, so that everyone else on the team knows about it
<SteveA> we can get seb128 to look at it in mataro
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA: I have other problem that prevents me to reduce code duplication
<carlos> I'm not able to do a "from canonical.rosetta.pofile_adapter import foo"
<carlos> from canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<carlos> because canonical/rosetta/__init__.py imports the class Project
<carlos> "from canonical.launchpad.database import Product"
<carlos> and seems like it's not ready at that point
<carlos> sorry, Product, not Project
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> I see the problem
<carlos> I know I could fix it with: "from canonical.launchpad.database.product import Product"
<SteveA> RosettaApplication has changed from being a "placeholder application object" that doesn't do anything but have some views
<SteveA> into a database object that directly uses SQL
<carlos> but I know that we are trying to prevent those imports
<SteveA> So, RosettaApplication needs to move in to the launchpad/database area
<SteveA> or, that code (the translatables method) needs to be separated from it somehow
<SteveA> the way I'd do this is as follows
<SteveA> * keep RosettaApplication where it is
<SteveA> * make translatables() part of the IProductSet interface and the ProductSet class.
<SteveA> * make RosettaApplication use this by looking up getUtility(IProductSet)
<SteveA> so, we get to keep RosettaApplication where we expect to find it
<carlos> and it does not depends on the sql code directly
<SteveA> and the translatables() method is also in a reasonable place, seeing as it is to do with products
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> I get the idea, ok.
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> SteveA: seb says that it's the first time he knows about that epiphany bug and he says he don't have a problem with bugzilla uploading files from it
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Now baz changes does a tree-lint (patch-23)
<salgado> if I do a "baz delta --diffs patch-998 patch-999" where neither of these patchlevel exists, I got a "corrupt archive" error.
<salgado> but if I specify launchpad--devel--0--patch-99{8,9} it tells me that these patchlevels doesn't exist(exactly what I expected).
<salgado> is this intensional behaviour?
<SteveA> carlos: heard of "trados" ?
<carlos> SteveA: context?
<SteveA> translation tool
<SteveA> <srichter> my wife is a linguist  and she works with Trados
<SteveA> <srichter> the defacto standard for translators and linguists
<SteveA> <SteveA> standard of what?
<SteveA> <srichter> of a translations tool
<SteveA> <srichter> one of its main functionalities is the translation memory
<SteveA> <SteveA> okay.  I'll ask the rosetta team about it.
<SteveA> <srichter> you put a document in and Trados records Translations of sentences of this document
<carlos> yes
<carlos> I think some people was talking about it at gnome mailing list
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> yeah. I know that the name was familiar for me
<carlos> I think it's the most used application to do translations
<carlos> it's a commercial tool
<SteveA> we should try to look at it sometime
<carlos> http://www.trados.com/
<BradB> stub: pong
<BradB> sabdfl: yes, i've been following some ideas to keep the bug changelog fairly simple
<stub> eh? Oh - I emailed you about that (and then Mark said on the mailing to do it the way I did anyway)
<BradB> catching up on email now
<stub> Patch is in, but the bug migration isn't
<dilys> New Malone bug #116: "Upload fails sometimes from epiphany", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/116
<Kinnison> Is there a standard login on the dogfood server?
<stub> Urgh... I thought my merge went through hours ago - bounced :-(
<stub> Kinnison: Real accounts please
<Kinnison> stub: real accounts?
<BradB> stub: UNIQUE(project, name) will allow dup names for products that don't have projects. Is that something we want to allow?
<BradB> I'm guessing not.
<stub> Not a shared one - yours.
* Kinnison looks
<stub> BradB: No. My bad.
<Kinnison> stub: the forgotten password thing mails me an ubuntulinux.org change url
<stub> Yer - you need to create your account in launchpad_dogfood or con someone else into doing it for you.
<Kinnison> But apparently the password I last thought of was correct
<BradB> Kinnison: dude, you already bypassed the forgotten p/w and manually reset your p/w in the dogfood db, IIRC :)
<stub> BradB: product.name is about to become UNIQUE anyway - patch should have gone through a few hours ago but I didn't check that mailbox ;)
<Kinnison> BradB: it seems so
<BradB> stub: So product names will be *globally* unique?
<stub> BradB: Yup
<Kinnison> BradB: I forget these things when using a different browser :-)
* Kinnison has taught his desktop the login data now ;-)
<BradB> Kinnison: heh heh
<BradB> stub: hm, interesting :)
<BradB>      * jblack@gnuarch.org--2004/baz--lintchanges--1.1--patch-1
<BradB>        Now baz changes does a tree-lint
<BradB> finally! :)
<stub> BradB: We arrive at Barcelona at the same time. Look out for the unshaven dude with stupidly long hair and a Zope T-Shirt.
<BradB> wicked!
<BradB> I just shaved yesterday, but I might be too lazy to shave again once the con gets under way.
<kiko-afk> I mean
<kiko-afk> SERIOUSLY long hair
<carlos> X-)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: By default show qualified revisions (patch-24)
<stub> Actually - I'll wear my Async SHOW ME THE CODE T-Shirt
<stub> 'Cause it is cool
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Product.name is now globally unique, and Product.project optional (patch-938)
<carlos> BradB: do we have a way to do form validation easily in launchpad?
<carlos> I'm more interested on the visual feedback of errors (missing mandatory fields and things like that)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge in tla inode sig integrity improvements from rbtcollins@hotmail.com--barch/tla--inode-sigs--1.2 - helps bug #3869 (patch-25)
<BradB> carlos: for forms that aren't add or edit forms, you mean?
<carlos> BradB: well, at this moment it's for add/edit forms
<carlos> I know you are using autogenerated forms with malone, that's why I'm asking
<BradB> carlos: Yes.
<BradB> Pass a callable to the constraint paramater.
<BradB> (of a field in your schema)
<BradB> carlos: src/zope/schema/README.txt
<carlos> BradB: thanks
<BradB> no prob
* carlos leaves for a while, will be back in one hour or so
<Kinnison> elmo: roughly what time would be a good time for gina to run? I.E. when will the daily archive sync complete?
<stub> Farewell until Spain! I'm off in 12 hours.
<BradB> see you there dude
<SteveA> Kinnison, BradB: I plan to fix up forgottenpassword tonight
<Kinnison> SteveA: cool
<BradB> awesome
<Kinnison> SteveA: hang on... tonight? Aren't you at the lunchpad?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> I'm in lithuania
<Kinnison> oh I thought you flew to .uk on wednesday
<SteveA> I'd just popped in to see what condition my condition was in.
<SteveA> well, that and a schooltool meeting.
<Kinnison> oh heh
<SteveA> afaik, the schooltool meeting had been planned before the arch sprint
<SteveA> so I did 1/3 day on schooltool and 2/3 on canonical
<SteveA> each day
<SteveA>  nice article on wrapping GTK+ things for python: http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-wrap/
<SteveA> I was in this cafe, and the "ubuntu" song came on the sound system.  So,  I bought the CD from them.
<SteveA> it's one of the songs on the "Africa" compilation published by Putomayo
<Kinnison> SteveA: bring the CD with you to mataro?
<SteveA> yep, willdo
<SteveA> I'm listening to it now, as I'm not sure which track is the one with the ubuntu chorus.
<SteveA> definitely "move your ass around" music though
<SteveA> ideal for those long coding sessions
<Kinnison> Mmm donkey!
<SteveA> aha, got it: "Thandaza" by "Soul Brothers"
<BradB> SteveA: email sent
<SteveA> thanks
* Kinnison -> london.
<SteveA> BradB: do you need this fixed up urgently?
<SteveA> I mean, is it stopping you doing something you really want to get done right now?
<SteveA> (just trying to plan my evening's work)
<BradB> SteveA: It's not stopping me, per se, but it's still leaving a major gap in the fact that the whole point of keeping history (or well, an important part of it) is to be able to make a note about why one changed something (e.g. why a bug was rejected.)
<BradB> I'm just putting a dummy message in the BugActivity.message field in the meantime.
<BradB> I think it's more of a showstopper than the forgotten p/w though, if that's what you're asking :)
<SteveA> okay.  I'll take a brief look now, and if I don't get the "eureka", I'll try and get to it more thoroughly this evening.
<SteveA> BradB: probably unrelated...         fields="title shortdesc description name"
<SteveA> I see no changelog_comment in there
<BradB> SteveA: Unrelated. Error is precisely the same with or without.
<SteveA> try adding a "for" attribute perhaps
<BradB> I'll have to try it a bit later, as I've commented out the code and reverted the ZCML, and am in the midst of merging some of the activity stuff.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge in aaron.bentley@utoronto.ca--baz/bazaar--three-way--0 (patch-26)
<SteveA> okay.  let me know how it goes, and whether I need to look into it further.
<SteveA> if it *does* work, that makes it easier to find out exactly what is going on.
<BradB> ok, I'll let you know when I get around to it.
<salgado> SteveA, I want to get rid of person-{join,unjoin}.pt, wich only serves to display "User foo joined team bar". for this I was thinking in self-posting to the team page and then look in the request for +join/+unjoin. 
<salgado> what do you think of this?
<kiko> salgado, except it's not self-posting!
<salgado> yeah, it's not. but how do I'll call it?
<SteveA> sounds like something that could use a status message and a redirect
<kiko> SteveA, can you elaborate or point out a simile?
<SteveA>   -----> d:-)
<SteveA> oh, you didn't mean "a smiley"
<kiko>   simile
<kiko>        n : a figure of speech that expresses a resemblance between
<kiko>            things of different kinds (usually formed with `like' or
<kiko>            `as')
<SteveA> I meant that, rather than fill in a form and go to a do-nothing page that just says "you did something", go to a normal "+index" page, but with a status message saying "you did something".
<SteveA> For a self-posting form, this is usually done with a redirect on successful form submission
<kiko> SteveA, using person-join.pt and a redirect, or using index itself and sniffing +join from the request location?
<SteveA> kiko: yep -- had metaphor and simile drilled into me for years in school :-)
<kiko> thank god someone here went to school! barbarians! ;)
* kiko is completely crushed-tired today
<SteveA> the message would be done in the same way brad has been doing messages.
<kiko> ah?
<BradB> kiko: I wrote a mail to the list about it already.
<BradB> kiko: It should contain everything you need to know.
<SteveA> a bit subject to "we can make your page say something lame" injection attacks
<SteveA> but we'll worry about that later
<BradB> SteveA: Mine isn't. :)
<SteveA> ok -- must read it more carefully ;-)
<kiko> BradB, did the message have a subject? :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: record some of the more important bug activity, namely bug add/edit, package assignment add/edit and product assignment add/edit (still a work in progress\!) (patch-939)
<BradB> kiko: Yeah, it mentioned "status messages" in the subject :)
<BradB> And "add forms" too, I think.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> salgado, see if you can find it, otherwise I can explore my launchpad mailbox
<kiko> but if it is not sufficient 
<kiko> I WILL BE BACK
* kiko whimpers about this is documentation, wiki material, not friggin mail content!
<kiko> and that wasn't english either
<salgado> kiko, I'm reading it right now
<BradB> kiko, salgado: http://rince.africaninspace.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2004-December/000845.html
<BradB> that shows how sadly difficult it currently is to display status messages that 1. survive redirects and 2. avoid content injection attacks.
<SteveA> BradB|lunch: okay -- so it works only for ints
<salgado> you can pass in any bug number
<BradB|lunch> salgado: yes, but you won't get a defacement
<SteveA> the general form of that is a regex or other callable that verifies the form of the passed-in replacement
<SteveA> basically a schema field ;-)
<BradB|lunch> salgado: I could have also verified that the bug exists, but that's just the details
<SteveA> so, perhaps we have a "redirect message schema"
<SteveA> class IBugAddedRedirect(Interface):
<SteveA>     bugnumber = Int(u"The bug number")
<SteveA> something like that
<BradB|lunch> SteveA: i dunno about regexes there though, it depends on what you want to show.
<BradB|lunch> normally the general form is intended to be: 1. you pass back something that uniquely identifies something you want to show, 2. you leave it to the view to write the actually message, and lookup whatever it's supposed to lookup from the identifier it was given.
<SteveA> then, in the redirect, it says  ..../+index?schema=IBugAddedRedirect&bug=123
<SteveA> could also use the docstring of the IBugAddedRedirect schema as the message
<SteveA> class IBugAddedRedirect(Interface):
<SteveA>     """Bug number ${bug} has been added."""
<SteveA>     bugnumber = Int(u"The bug number")
<SteveA>     bug = Int(u"The bug number")
<SteveA> (oops -- ignore 'bugnumber')
<BradB|lunch> seeing schema=IBugAddedRedirect makes me worry a bit :)
<SteveA> is this total CA crack ? ;-)
<BradB|lunch> heh
<BradB|lunch> okay, really |lunch now
<SteveA> of course, we could use a code instead of IBugAddedRedirect
<SteveA> like, an int
<SteveA> but, that would be handled by the framework -- no need to see that in the code
<sabdfl> SteveA, BradB: the View class should as a general pattern have a "messages" attribute, which is a list of messages
<sabdfl> perhaps those could be smart enough to know what sort of message they are (info, alert, error sort of thing)
<sabdfl> then a form can trivially iterate over those and display them
<sabdfl> without content-injection problems
<BradB> sabdfl: hm? I don't see how that survives redirects.
<BradB> sabdfl: Realistically, what happens is that .nextURL gets called on the add form's view, which redirects to another URL (e.g. redirect back to the bug listing from a bug add form)
<BradB> We need some kind of smart "IPC", I think. e.g. perhaps a status could be associated with a unique token, registered in a global utility. The global utility could store the status object + receipt in the ZODB, and pass the receipt to the nextURL. A view could then try to "pick up" a status message (like picking up something waiting for you at the post office), using the receipt. That's one idea anyway.
<BradB> e.g.:
<BradB> (in some method where something happens)
<BradB> status.setInfo("congrats, something happened successfully")
<BradB> browser_status = getUtility(IBrowserStatus)
<SteveA> sabdfl: what I proposed is similar to what you describe above.
<BradB> browser_status.set(status, 'some unique receipt')
<SteveA> with the formalism of using schemas to describe messages and the allowed form of replacement text
<BradB> then in nextURL:
<SteveA> BradB: sounds a bit complex and heavy; could do that, though 
<BradB> return "foo?status_receipt=some+unique+receipt"
<SteveA> another scheme entirely is to use crypto, and pass a digest along with the query string stuff
<SteveA> foo?message=You+have+added+bug+123&digest=0x123abcde
<SteveA> still, not a big problem at the moment.  let's chat about it next week
<BradB> SteveA: If I check that IBugEditForm thing now (with for=), will you have any time to look into tonight/
<SteveA> yes
<BradB> ok, then I'll check it now
<BradB> I expect that it's going to tell me that my view doesn't implement IBugEditForm. Let's see...
<BradB> SteveA: Adding for="canonical.launchpad.interfaces.IBugEditForm", produced the exact same KeyError
* BradB tries one last thing
<BradB> SteveA: i tried implement()'ing that iface in the view class too. no dice.
<BradB> i.e. same error
<SteveA> okay.  is this going to be straightforward for me to reproduce on my machine?
<SteveA> is all the necessary code checked in?
<BradB> SteveA: no, but all the necessary code is in the email that I sent you. :)
<BradB> I don't really want to check this in
<BradB> lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/bug.zcml and lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/bug.py are where the bits go
<SteveA> can you mail me those files?
<SteveA> that way I'll be sure I've got it right
<BradB> ok
<SteveA> I'll have a crack at this now
<SteveA> I need to fix up that keyerror problem, anyway
<BradB> sent
<BradB> See, we're already doing something very similar with the bug add form (it uses IBugAddForm to create a form that includes fields that you won't find on the bug itself.) It seems though that editforms behave differently in that respect.
<SteveA> yeah, weird
<SteveA> it could well be a bug
<SteveA> this part of the forms stuff is more complex than it should be
<BradB> SteveA: I hope life gets made easier with a browser:form directive in Mataro!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add infestation activity tracking (patch-940)
<BradB> sabdfl: I just realized package maintainers are going to get spammed on bug notifications, crap.
<BradB> e.g. I'm the debian maintainer. I don't want to get emails about to whom the bug was assigned among the redhat maintainers.
<BradB> sabdfl: It's not a big deal I guess. The notifiers could be made more intelligent for some of the notifications (e.g. a maintainer probably wants to see CVE refs and web links and perhaps even infestations no matter the distro, whereas the *assignment stuff could be filtered to notify per-distro)
<BradB> SteveA: any luck on the editform-fu?
<SteveA> BradB: not yet.  popped off to eat.  I'll stare at it some more now :) 
<sabdfl> SteveA, bradb, it seems that the web page alert or message is really a message *to a person*
<sabdfl> so this might be a useful place to use the zodb decorations
<sabdfl> decorate the principal
<sabdfl> "add this alert to the list of alerts for user X"
<sabdfl> then the view can have a .messages list which give you any messages
<sabdfl> hmm... how would messages be cleared, I wonder?
<sabdfl> back in a few minutes
<BradB> sabdfl: Annotations are meant to describe things, without having to alter the original content to do so. I think an average Zope 3 developer would be quite surprised to figure out that annotations were used for that.
<BradB> sabdfl: And also, well, it's not thread safe.
<SteveA> I think zodb annotations, and maybe the zodb in general, is a bit dodgy for status messages.
<SteveA> but...
<SteveA> I think the idea of a personal activity log is useful
<SteveA> like, imagine if there's a list of stuff you've done, and when
<SteveA> that is kept in the zodb
<SteveA> that you can look at
<SteveA> and a portlet that tells you the most recent 5 things
<SteveA> and has a link to the "noun" that the thing was about
<BradB> SteveA: Or better, yet, a not-personal activity log, perhaps.
<SteveA> for example, if a thing is "changed status on bug 123", it is a link to bug 123
<BradB> People seem to always want to be able to audit users.
<SteveA> non-personal?
<BradB> i.e. just an audit log of what people do in the site.
<SteveA> well, sure, *we* could look at what someone has done.  could be useful for handling bug reports
<SteveA> it would be an audit log only of completed transactions
<SteveA> which is useful in itself
<SteveA> but not so useful of a full audit log
<SteveA> hey, another thing to jam on in mataro
<SteveA> when do you leave, brad?
<BradB> tomorrow night at 18:40
<BradB> going for tapas with girlfriend soon :P
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> where does bug.py go?
<SteveA> it seems to have a large delta from the one in database/
<BradB> SteveA: that files contains interfaces
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> duh ;-)
<BradB> :)
<SteveA> should have actually read the file
<SteveA> so, if I go to +edit on a bug I'll see the problem
<BradB> yes
<SteveA> one thing with malone
<BradB> SteveA: the goal is that all edit screens on things related to a bug (including, of course, the bug itself) will have one extra little widget added to them, to capture a changelog message, and store that somewhere that isn't a bug
<SteveA> I find the lots of "document" icons in different places very confusing
<SteveA> like my UI renderer has left noise when I've been trying to drag and drop
<BradB> SteveA: mark's idea :)
<SteveA> the icons should be in front of the text
<SteveA> not after it
<SteveA> so they line up nicely
<BradB> that'd help, yeah
<SteveA> and like they are in the column header
<SteveA> I think we need something better for "upstream"
<BradB> SteveA: the word you mean?
<SteveA> no, the icon
<BradB> ah
<SteveA> yay
<SteveA> I have reproduced your bug
<SteveA> okay
<BradB> woo
<SteveA> traverse functions need to return None, not raise KeyError
<SteveA> so the traverse function is in error there
<SteveA> that's the "traverse function" contract
<SteveA> let's see what happens when I fix that
<SteveA> okay, I now get a proper NotFound error
<SteveA> now I need to find out why it doesn't find +edit
<BradB> indeed, indeed
<SteveA> can you fix the traverse function in your copy?
<BradB> sure
<BradB> it might break things though. i guess we'll see
<SteveA> shouldn't do
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> I think I've got it
<SteveA> okay, here's what you need to do
<BradB> !
<SteveA> 1. register the +edit form for IBug
<SteveA> 2. register an adapter from IBug to IBugEditForm.
<SteveA> I suggest you use the "decorates" thing for this
<SteveA> you know about "decorates" don't you?
<SteveA> basically, the forms machinery doesn't really fit with what you're trying to do
<SteveA> I think what you're trying to do is pretty reasonable, given the forms machinery
<SteveA> we need to make this better when we work on browser:form
<BradB> SteveA: if i were missing an adapter, i would have expected it to tell me that it couldn't find an adapter
<SteveA> it does do
<SteveA> when you do step 1 above
#launchpad 2004-12-15
<SteveA> I missed that you'd registered it for="IBugEditForm" earlier, rather than for="IBug"
<BradB> SteveA: i mean, if an adapter were required from IBug to IBugEditForm, when i reg +edit with schema="...IBugEditForm", it didn't tell me i was missing an adapter from IBug, to IBugEditForm.
<BradB> SteveA: yeah, i mentioned that on-channel
<SteveA> if you register it for="IBugEditForm" then no adapter is required
<SteveA> it just won't work
<SteveA> because you don't have an IBugEditForm, you have an IBug
<SteveA> therefore, there is no +edit view
<BradB> SteveA: without the for="" though, it gave the error
<SteveA> (this would work differently in PEAK, btw)
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> without the for=... it has no idea that you want this to be a view on an IBug
<BradB> oh yeah...ugh, that was dumb
<SteveA> (in PEAK, adapters are used automatically and transitively)
<SteveA> decorates() is in lib/canonical/lp/__init__.py
<BradB> ah, didn't know it was a launchpad thing
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> although it might end up in zope3
<SteveA> I think jim liked it
<SteveA> and it would be easy to add a touch of C to make it really really fast
<SteveA> saves on boilerplate code when writing a certain kind of adapter
<SteveA> but keeps it explicit
<BradB> sounds interesting.
<SteveA> so, basically, you can say
<SteveA> class BugFormAdapterDeadChicken:
<SteveA>     implements(IBugEditForm)
<SteveA>     decorates(IBug)
<SteveA>     def method_unique_to_IBugEditForm(self, whatever):
<SteveA>         whatever
<SteveA> can't remember if you need an __init__ method or not
<SteveA> yeah, you do need one
<SteveA> explicit being better than implicit
<SteveA> see the docstring / doctest for it
<BradB> ok
<SteveA>       class RosettaProject:
<SteveA>           implements(IRosettaProject)
<SteveA>           decorates(IProject)
<SteveA>           def __init__(self, context):
<SteveA>               self.context = context
<SteveA>           def methodFromRosettaProject(self):
<BradB> i'm just about wrapping up today, but i'll pick this up in spain
<SteveA>               return self.context.methodFromIProject()
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> like that
<SteveA> ok cool
<SteveA> it is a dead chicken.
<SteveA> but, it should make things work
<SteveA> well -- maybe a zombie chicken
<BradB> yeah :)
<BradB> thanks for your help. it's all clear now.
<BradB> SteveA: so basically decorates just registers an adapter, from the thing being decorated, to the iface that the decorator implements, right?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add subscription activity logging and fix a traversal bug (patch-941)
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> you still need zcml to register an adapter
<SteveA> decorates() fills in the boilerplate of making a decorating adapter
<SteveA> one where the majority of methods and attributes would just forward to the thing that is being adapted
<SteveA> so, in the example above, I could write it out without using decorates(IProject)
<SteveA> but for every method in IProject that I didn't want to do something special for, I'd have to write
<SteveA>   def foo(self, bar):
<SteveA>         return self.context.foo(bar)
<SteveA> and similar shenanigans for properties and attributes
<SteveA> it would look like shit, and be unclear exactly what has been added or overridden
<SteveA> you'd still need to register RosettaProject (in the example above) as an adapter
<SteveA> in your case, of course, it would be as an adapter from IBug to IBugEditForm
<BradB> hm
<BradB> it's slightly weird, in a way
<SteveA> which part?
<BradB> because one would think that if I adapt to IFoo, I can only speak to the adapted thing as an IFoo.
<SteveA> well, if IFoo extends IProtoFoo, then you can speak to it as an IProtoFoo too
<SteveA> because if it is an IFoo it must also be an IProtoFoo
<SteveA> an IBugEditForm is an IBug
<SteveA> an IRosettaProject (r.i.p.) is an IProject
<BradB> SteveA: yes, but if IFoo extends it, then that makes sense that speaking IFoo, inherently (no pun intended) means speaking the base interface too
<SteveA> are you talking about how the +edit view is connected to the IBug interface?
<SteveA> if not, I'm confused about what point you are making
<BradB> SteveA: I'm talking about the unfortunate necessity (or maybe not) of decorates as a solution.
<SteveA> as a solution to to what exactly?  the editform problem?  or to making a decorating adapter?
<BradB> I should be able to adapt something to another interface without having to write proxy methods, and without having to write a "convenience" function that does that for me.
<SteveA> um
<BradB> SteveA: the more general problem of making a decorating adapter
<SteveA> it is a special case where you want to adapt something to something else by decoration rather than simply adapting it to something totally different
<SteveA> there needs to be some way of doing that
<SteveA> and it should be explicit
<SteveA> that's what decorates() does
<BradB> SteveA: but:
<SteveA> if you can think of a better way to do it, I'm interested to talk about that at the conference.
<BradB> yeah, we should wait. i've got to head out soon. :)
<SteveA> keep notes, dude
<SteveA> we'll burn the whiteboards
<SteveA> (figuratively speaking)
<BradB> heh
<SteveA> have a good tapas night.  I'll be around much of tomorrow.
<BradB> will do. :) when are you heading there, btw?
<BradB> there, i.e. spain
<SteveA> leaving early sunday am
<BradB> ah, ok. well if i don't catch you around tomorrow, then i'll see you in spain. :)
<BradB> later all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removing arch-tags.\nRemoving classmethod from TeamParticipation and adding TeamParticipationSet.\nAdding missing titles on foaf page templates.\nFixing some tests that will break after page template changes. (patch-942)
<sabdfl> does this error ring a bell for anyone?
<sabdfl> ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not find tsearch config by locale  
<sabdfl> i have this in my postgresql.conf:
<sabdfl> search_path = '$user,public,ts2'
<sabdfl> ?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> tsearch?
<kiko> let me see, let me see
<sabdfl> ok, if I type locale on the machine that works I see a long list of things all = "C"
<sabdfl> and on the machine that does not, en_GB
<kiko> right
<kiko> this has to do with the problem stub and BradB|tapas argued about yesterday
<sabdfl> ok
<kiko> the initdb should be run with language C, IIRC
<kiko> and support for other languages only added to the databases that need it
<sabdfl> must be related to the fact that this was a clean warty install, other one was a debina upgrade
<sabdfl> debina - debian with a softer side
<kiko> and the ex-debina box is working, or not? 
* kiko has a locale that says en_US everywhere
<kiko> but my database server host doesn't -- it says POSIX
<sabdfl> yes, ex-debina box works fine, with locale=C
<sabdfl> so should i just reset my locale to C to get this to work?
<sabdfl> how do i do that?
<kiko> I haven't seen this problem, BUT
<kiko> it should be a matter of running initdb again as postgres
<kiko> you will nuke your existing databases AFAICR
<kiko> there is mild googlage for the problem unfortunately
<sabdfl> run it again? why would it be different this time?
<sabdfl> would i have to change the locale to C?
<kiko> yes, initdb but specifying C as the base database locale.
<sabdfl> oddly enough, dpkg-reconfigure locale doesn't give me that option
<kiko> but this is really a hunch.
<sabdfl> ok, i reset my locale without a default, it's POSIX, and postgres refuses to start altogether!
<sabdfl> ah, will pick stub's brain in spain
<sabdfl> the brain in spain waxes gamely on matters insane
<sabdfl> night
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> so any resolution to the C vs locale tsearch problems?
<SteveA> sabdfl: looks like you didn't blow away and re-initialize your databases
<SteveA> I don't know the details, but I can probably find them in the logs in a few minutes
<SteveA> this issue is basically a real bastard.  loads of complaints on the postgresql mailing lists.
<SteveA> sabdfl: I'm going to mail you a chatlog
<SteveA> 72 lines of kinnison and daf getting daf's database working again
<kiko> wow
<SteveA> kiko: just mailed mark the chatlog of how to get postgres working when you have a non-boring locale
* kiko chalks one more for the doc team
<SteveA> I think a bounty on a bug for the postgres developers would be better
<SteveA> the situation is just shitty
<SteveA> maybe it is something that can be solved in the packaging...
* kiko looks at hoary people
<SteveA> so it asks you the right question when you install
<kiko> SteveA, we have surprises for lunchpadders
<SteveA> you've been keeping us on tenter-hooks
<kiko> tenter or tether? I don't know what that means, hold on
<kiko> ah
<kiko>      A machine or frame for stretching cloth by means of hooks,
<kiko>      called tenter-hooks, so that it may dry even and square.
<kiko> interesting
<SteveA>    To be on the tenters, or on the tenter-hooks, to be on
<SteveA>       the stretch; to be in distress, uneasiness, or suspense.
<SteveA>       --Hudibras.
<kiko> well
<kiko> it's not a life-changing-experience but it's interesting even so
<sabdfl> darn, i didn't see this mail from stevea
<sabdfl> i got it working, but it was a real bitch
<sabdfl> lots of jiggling of various voodoo
<sabdfl> don't know if my solution was perfect but it worked
<SteveA> need to make your irc siren louder!
<sabdfl> i think this is a packaging issue
<sabdfl> because the initdb postgres command does let you pass --locale=C
<SteveA> that is a totally reasonable default
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Gina is cronned and running daily on mawson now ;-)
<sabdfl> cool
<sabdfl> thanks for putting in the catchup
<Kinnison> Well, it wouldn't be fair not to
<Kinnison> Thanks for letting me shift time around
<sabdfl> are you 100% happy with the way it is creating the packages?
<Kinnison> It's doing a bloody good job
<sabdfl> cool
<Kinnison> A few days into Mataro, when we have an import every day going nicely, we'll be able to see any problem areas
<Kinnison> the cronjobs log everything
<sabdfl> then next week, we can bring it up in production mode :-)
<Kinnison> I believe the majority of any issues we'll have will be in universe
<Kinnison> which worries me only very little
<sabdfl> excellent!
* Kinnison should go and pack
* Kinnison has an offer of a spare bed in cambridge tonight so all is well
* Kinnison will catch the 06:31 train to London
<sabdfl> and if we can get nicole running too, we will have a nicely populated database in relatively short order
<Kinnison> That'd be very very cool
<BradB> yo dudes!
<Kinnison> hey brad
* sabdfl is making rosetta look a little more presentable
<sabdfl> BradB: !
* BradB does various last minute things before heading to the airport in a few hours
<carlos> sabdfl: please don't change the new/edit potemplate forms
<sabdfl> carlos: ok
<sabdfl> they do need to be changed though :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: I'm moving them to autogenerated forms
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> sabdfl: which change do you want there?
<sabdfl> we need to forget about the branch/path option for the moment, focus on uploaded po files#
<carlos> we are not exposing that part in the forms...
<sabdfl> it is currently exposed
<carlos> hmmm only the path
<carlos> right?
<carlos> We don't have any code to handle branchs
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> but, for the moment, we want those fields just set to NULL
<sabdfl> pretend that the only way to use rosetta is uploading po templates and files
<carlos> sabdfl: that's not possible because the current database model
<carlos> sabdfl: do you want also database changes?
<carlos> there are lots of NOT NULLS there
<carlos> for branch, license and I think there are others not being used at the moment
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Afaict, gina has problems with a total of 34 source packages out of the 8859 in hoary#
<Kinnison> which I think is a damned good ratio
<Kinnison> 0.38%
<Kinnison> And it's quite possible that the failure is entirely due to version mismatches
<Kinnison> still; we can go over them in Mataro
* Kinnison has to go shopping now
* Kinnison -> Ely
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, lets get rid of those not nulls
<carlos> ok
* Kinnison back
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: make new-files header in import logs consistent with that in commit logs - bug #3589 (patch-27)
<sabdfl> carlos: we need plural form data for all the languages in trusted.sql,  and in dogfood and production
<carlos> sabdfl: I know but we don't have a way to know that
<carlos> we have a note in the website asking translators to give us that information
<carlos> if we don't have it already
<sabdfl> carlos: surely we can look at a bunch of PO files and add data for the typical case
<carlos> we could try to guess it from nautilus or evolution
<carlos> yeah, that's an option
<sabdfl> i added a po template, then tried to translate it into Afrikaans and it says the system doesn't know about plural forms for Afrikaans
<carlos> sabdfl: doesn't it gaves you information about how to send it?
<carlos> I think it redirects you to the rosetta-users mailing list
<sabdfl> yes, but that introduces a delay
<carlos> or it should
<carlos> I did a plural form editor form
<sabdfl> we want to have a typical default stored for each language
<carlos> so we could use it
<carlos> sabdfl: the problem is that we need that they get validated
<sabdfl> so say I want to start translating application Foo, and there is no pofile for foo, I just get the default plural form for that language
<carlos> because for instance, the plural form for pt_BR are different from pt_PT
<sabdfl> right, so we need a plural form for each of them
<sabdfl> this was discussed in oxford
<carlos> I know, and we have a default field already in the Language table
<carlos> and it works the way you want
<carlos> as long as we have defaults on that table
<sabdfl> we need, as a matter of urgency, defaults for as many languages as possible in there
<carlos> ok, will work on it
<carlos> sabdfl: what's the best way to update that information in the database ?
<sabdfl> carlos: because we are now in production mode it's best to work with stub on that
<sabdfl> grab him monday and let's get that going
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> carlos: are there any SQL db objects for Country and SpokenIn?
<sabdfl> and Language?
<sabdfl> ok, i see Language
<sabdfl> what about Country and SpokenIn?
<carlos> we are not using them at the moment
<carlos> so I didn't wrote them
<carlos> but I could do it easily if you need them
* carlos sees his todo list grow :-D
<sabdfl> no, i need them tonight
<sabdfl> there's a bunch of functioanlity i thought we already had in rosetta 
<carlos> ok, let me take something to eat and will do it for you
<sabdfl> i will code tonight and tomorrow on the way down there
<sabdfl> no, it's ok, i know what i need
<sabdfl> is the SpokenIn table properly full of data?
<carlos> yes, it should
<carlos> the tables have the data
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> are you coming to Barcelona by car?
<carlos> sabdfl: I have done those sqlobjects, just executing the tests and I will merge them into rocketfuel
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added Country SQLObject and enabled the pot submit when we create a new potemplate (patch-943)
<elmo> emperor's going down
<elmo> .. back. now mawson's going down
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: comments.sql updated and done some code cleanup to reduce the code duplication (patch-944)
<elmo> back
#launchpad 2004-12-16
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
!alindeman:*! "We're experiencing turbulance. Please fasten your seatbelts"  Uh, looks like an mrs server is having some problems.  We're working on mitigating further repurcusion.  Sorry for any inconvenience, and thanks for flying Freenode
!alindeman:*! Repurcusions*
<dilys> Merge to 	thelove@canonical.com/package-framework--devo--1.1: merge in Tez Kamihira's gettext work, tweaked for better modularity and debian layout (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: merge in Tez Kamihira's gettext work, diff correctness & nuking of changes, and new command tree-id (patch-28)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.1: package update to support Tez Kamihira's gettext patch (patch-2)
#launchpad 2004-12-17
<stub> kiko: Talk louder or here
<kiko> "here"
* kiko yawns
<daf> SteveA, carlos: https://wiki.canonical.com/RosettaMataroDemo
<SteveA> lifeless: good morning.
<SteveA> lifeless: can you get me the end of the production launchapd logs?
<SteveA> lifeless: the forgotten password app is broken.
<lifeless> launchpad@macquarie ~/dists/launchpad $ tail nohup.out 
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 221, in _queryOne
<lifeless>     self._executeRetry(conn, c, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 194, in _executeRetry
<lifeless>     return cursor.execute(query)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 258, in execute
<lifeless>     return self.cursor.execute(operation)
<lifeless> OperationalError: no connection to the server
<elmo> err, meh, sorry, that'll be from the emperor vs. the remote management card reboot
<SteveA> oh
<lifeless> isn't it meant to reconnect ?
<jblack> Who's the guy responsible for launchpad authentication? 
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: revert lint UI change that regressed usability, and add po/README officially (patch-29)
<jblack> I need authentication for the supermirror, and if I can get away with it, I'd like to hijack launchpad credentials
<SteveA> it is meant to.  there's an outstanding bug on making this more robust
<SteveA> it only works sometimes
<jblack> dilys: Pardon? 
<lifeless> dilys tracks commits.
<lifeless> and bugs.
<SteveA> we need to restart the xml auth server and the production launchpad right now
<lifeless> steve - on it
<SteveA> jblack: you can use the xml auth server.  talk to spiv.
<elmo> the auth server should be fine
<elmo> I restasrted it
<SteveA> lifeless: thank you.
<SteveA> okay elmo, thanks
<jblack> stevea: Thanks
<lifeless> restarted
<jblack> dilys: What was the lint problem you just reverted? 
<SteveA> lifeless: yep, it works.  thank you.
<lifeless> jblack: the 'Linting Source Tree' chatter, it broke lint | xargs
<jblack> why is he running xargs on human readable data? 
<jblack> Rather than reverse the chatter, I'd rather add a silent option
<lifeless> jblack: I was. dilys is a bot.
<lifeless> why was the chatter needed anyway? 
<jblack> Because we're printing two sorts of output. I'd like them categoriezed, so that the user has an idea of what the output is the about
<jblack> There's the lint report, and the changeset report (which I believe has chatter now) 
<lifeless> then print that from the commit script, not from the lint script.
<lifeless> cause commit knows its about to lint.
* jblack looks real quick to make sure
<jblack> Ok. That's fair.
<jblack> Did you just remove the lint print, or did you actually revert? 
<jblack> pardon, the lint chatter.
<lifeless> reverted the code.
<jblack> grrrrr
<lifeless> the rest of the patch stays in.
<jblack> oh, misunderstood.
<jblack> Ok. Thats fine
<spiv> So, "Missing inode signature. Cannot verify reference tree layout integrity: you should remove and recreate this reference tree."  Should I just blow away my revlib and pretend I never saw it?
<lifeless> spiv: just ignore it.
<lifeless> do a couple of commits and it will go away.
<spiv> Ok.  That makes me slightly nervous, but ok :)
<dilys> jblack: I just paste commit messages into the channel
<jblack> dilys: Will you be my roomate? 
<jblack> Then I can just turn off your microphone, and my snoring won't bother you
* lifeless wonders whose hand is up dilys' ...
<jblack> Does malone have a bidi email interface? 
<stub> jblack: No. It is planned, but hasn't been implemented
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added more plural form data from evolution's po files (patch-945)
<dilys> New Malone bug #117: "Needs more acme widgets", submitted by Daniel Silverstone
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/117
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removed a forgotten classmethod call. (patch-946)
<bob2> erm
<bob2> the project list page searches product descriptions as well as projects, right?
<dilys> New Malone bug #118: "translation form does not work with cookie auth", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/118
<dilys> New Malone bug #119: "There is no way to remove a person from CC, ignore or Watch", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/119
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: remove summary from the bug add page and, for now, simply make the first paragraph of the description become the summary, which the user can modify later (patch-947)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: move the product/package icons in the bug assignment listing to the left side of the table cell, for improved presentability (patch-948)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: teach pqm to use baz (patch-15)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: finish teaching pqm to use baz (patch-16)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Merge tree-version fixes. (patch-30)
<lifeless> stub try doing a graph merge, it /may/ do the right thing. It may not also ... dunno.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Create a base class for person/team view. (patch-949)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz template changes and little fixes. (patch-950)
<dilys> New Malone bug #120: "More UseCases for Rosetta", submitted by Jordi Mallach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/120
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some cleanup on launchpad.browser.sourcesource (patch-951)
#launchpad 2004-12-18
<elmo> who's the lunchpad folks trynig to reach sf.net?  kinni, the .br cabal ? 
<kiko> elmo: not me.
<kiko> elmo: sorry, it could be a nicole run
<kiko> something wrong?
<elmo> it'll be failing miserably, FMO courtesy of Trout Fascists Incorporated.. I'll sort it out tomorrow
<kiko> that's okay, we have learned to love and live with FMOs.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: lint should not use dout for chatter - nuke unneeded chatter (patch-31)
<daf> stub: are you the person to ask about sending email from Launchpad?
<SteveA> stub saya RTFD
<stub> doc/README.email and get back to me
<daf> stub: could you do a dogfood update for us?
<stub> Right now, or can it wait until after our BOF?
<stub> (erm... which will mean after lunch)
<daf> how difficult is it to do?
<stub> easy enough
<daf> would it be worth it for it to be possible for multiple people to do it?
<daf> ouch, bad sentence
<daf> but you know what I mean
<stub> yes - discussing that with lifeless how it all works.
<stub> dbschema updates will probably need me to roll out that update, but if no updates anyone could in theory
<daf> no DB changes, I think -- I just want to get our users using the fixes I made yesterday
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: View/Add Roles Portlets for Distro/DistroRelease (patch-952)
<stub> At the moment, the rollout procedure requires write access to my archive so I need to do it preferably (well... anyone could but it would be trickier, more time consuming and more error prone). If you need it now, I'll do it while people are talking.
<stub> I *want* anyone to be able to update it, but the procedures haven't been sorted yet.
<daf> ok
<carlos> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> SteveA: could I execute the import daemon in mawson to test it?
<stub> elmo: ping
<elmo> SteveA: ?
<elmo> err
<elmo> stub: ?
<stub> elmo: Can you please kill 11878 on mawson, or give me sudo access to user postgres so I can?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: implement per user commit rights (patch-17)
<elmo> stub: doesn't exist?
<stub> elmo: ok - died of its own accord (I killed the psql process that was talking to it)
<daf> oops, did I leave psql process running?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: more detail on errors (patch-18)
<stub> daf: There were a few - no idea if one of them was yours.
<daf> one of them was
<SteveA> carlos: execute it on what database?
<carlos> SteveA: the dogfood one
<carlos> so when we import a new pot or po
<carlos> gets imported automatically
<SteveA> stub says: as long as you run it as user launchpad, and tell stub how to shut it down and start it again
<SteveA> stub says: or run it as a cron job
<SteveA> carlos: by all means test it on there yourself.  Note that stub is upgrading dogfood now.
<SteveA> stub 
<SteveA> stub 
<SteveA> stub 
<SteveA> stub 
<SteveA> (just testing stub's siren)
<carlos> ;-)
<stub> Dogfood is updated
<carlos> stub: it's a daemon so it's always running
<elmo> do any of you guys particularly rely on outgoing email right now?
<daf> stub: thanks!
<carlos> stub: thanks
<carlos> elmo: I think we have mataro.ubuntu.com as a relay server
<elmo> nono
<elmo> outgoing email from the LAN
<elmo> i.e. on mawson or emperor or whatever
<carlos> oh, no idea
<carlos> stub: dogfood is still down
<stub> elmo: Temprarily should cause no trouble
<stub> carlos: eek! it has hung.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added a new field to know if a language is translatable and fixed my previous pot/po patch so stub can apply it (patch-953)
<carlos> stub: around?
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [7/Dec/2004:12:11:58 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/ HTTP/1.1" 200 4416 "" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7) Gecko/20041013 Firefox/0.9.3 (Ubuntu)"
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [7/Dec/2004:12:11:58 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/++resource++plone.css HTTP/1.1" 200 25039 "https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7) Gecko/20041013 Firefox/0.9.3 (Ubuntu)"
<stub> The app eventually responded to the Ctrl-C, so it hadn't hung completely. That was the log leading up to the hang 
* stub shrugs
<stub> I can't see anything scary in there. Have to see if it happens again.
<lifeless> I've implemented permissions for pqm, so we can limit commiters to arbitarary branches. Let me know if anything is needed in this respect - but I suggest the current policy of 'commit to anything in rocketfuel' is retained.
<lifeless> (for some value of anything)
<spiv> I think the current policy is fine.
<stub> carlos: COMMENT ON COLUMN Language.translatable IS '?????'
<daf> stub: is the dogfood server back up?
<stub> SHould be....
<daf> hmm, it doesn't seem to be responding
<stub> Well isn't this fun. Launchpad is having arbitrary lockups.
<stub> The only similarity is that the requests were coming through rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [7/Dec/2004:13:07:49 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/projects/gnome/networkmanager/gnome-2-10/translate?languages=ca HTTP/1.1" 401 461 "https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/networkmanager" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.3) Gecko/20041007 Epiphany/1.4.6"
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - 322 [7/Dec/2004:13:07:52 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/projects/gnome/networkmanager/gnome-2-10/translate?languages=ca HTTP/1.1" 200 13576 "https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/networkmanager" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.3) Gecko/20041007 Epiphany/1.4.6"
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [7/Dec/2004:13:07:54 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/++resource++treeExpanded.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 383 "https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/networkmanager/gnome-2-10/translate?languages=ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.3) Gecko/20041007 Epiphany/1.4.6"
<stub> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [7/Dec/2004:13:07:54 +0100]  "GET /rosetta/++vh++https:rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org:443/++/++resource++treeCollapsed.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 385 "https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/networkmanager/gnome-2-10/translate?languages=ca" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.3) Gecko/20041007 Epiphany/1.4.6"
<daf> I can't think why that would trigger a lockup
<stub> virtual hosting perhaps
* stub makes random guesses
<daf> possibly
<daf> the virtual hosting is pretty similar
<stub> ctrl-c worked straight away that time
<daf> it does use a different prefix
<daf> and a different rule for authorisation with certificates
<stub> Possibly the blockage is in Apache? Hmm... too late now, but next time I'll issue a request straight to the Z3 port
<stub> A dodgy proxy pass
<daf> could be
* stub makes more random guesses
<daf> elmo did change it this morning
<elmo> I didn't change the proxypass lines
<elmo> all I changed was the cert stuff 
<elmo> can revert if you want tho
<daf> let's leave it as it is for now
<daf> and try changing it if it happens again
<stub> Yes - I'll test to see if it is Z3 locking or Apache
<daf> hmm, it seems to have happened again
<carlos> stub: you said that we are able to update the comments.sql file, sorry, I was waiting for the database change being done and then add it myself
<daf> stub: Jordi got a traceback this time: "ERROR: current transaction is aborted"
<stub> daf: Caused by a duplicate key exception earlier
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py", line 873, in createMessageSetFromMessageSet
<stub>     potmsgset=potmsgset)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 831, in __init__
<stub>     self._create(id, **kw)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 887, in _create
<stub>     self._SO_finishCreate(id)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 911, in _SO_finishCreate
<stub>     id, names, values)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 509, in queryInsertID
<stub>     return self._dbConnection._queryInsertID(
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/sqlobject/postgres/pgconnection.py", line 77, in _queryInsertID
<stub>     c.execute(q)
<stub>   File "/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/launchpad-dogfood/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 258, in execute
<stub>     return self.cursor.execute(operation)
<stub> IntegrityError: ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint "pomsgset_pofile_key"
<stub> (launchpad should recover, so this is two bugs that need fixing)
<daf> yes
<dilys> New Malone bug #121: "Database exceptions render a Z3 thread useless", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/121
<carlos> stub: the server is locked again :-(
<Kinnison> Erm, just in case anyone wonders, kde-i18n-fish is a test sourcepackage of mine in dogfood
<Kinnison> don't expect to find it elsewhere
<carlos> Kinnison: why?
<Kinnison> carlos: I needed to test gina's ability to generate the inheritance heirarchy of sourcepackage objects
<stub> carlos: Ta.
<stub> everyone: Launchpad is locking - not apache, so it is our problem.
<stub> I'll arbitrarily assign blame Rosetta, because they are in another room.
<stub> postgresql is happily running and responding to queries, so it isn't the backend either.
<daf> can we find out where it's hanging?
<stub> There *is* a postgresql connection spinning - something is issuing an SQL command that is killing everything
<Kinnison> a single connection?
<Kinnison> gina is running
<Kinnison> But I guess that's not it
<daf> any way for us to find out what the command is?
<stub> No - Gina would be the connection I'm seeing, so that is a false lead.
<daf> oh
<Kinnison> gina will only do ca. 400,000 queries during her run
<Kinnison> and very few of those will take ages
<stub> Hmmm.... 
<daf> this is frustrating
<elmo> turn on the postgres logging from hell
<jordi> dudes
<daf> Kinnison: when will Gina finish?
<stub> Gina might be locking stuff and causing launchpad to block. We see if the problem goes away after Gina is finished.
<Kinnison> daf: ca. 5 minutes?
<Kinnison> she's into amd64 now
<stub> elmo: I don't have access (I think)
<jordi> given that a few people can join the canonical channel, we could just go to #ubuntu-mataro.
<elmo> stub: s/^/tell elmo to/
<elmo> kthx
<Kinnison> elmo: +bye?
<Kinnison> KDE sucking fucks!
<stub> elmo: We should probably be logging the SQL commands after this Gina run is done.
<jordi> hmph
<Kinnison> Okay, she's into the publishing stage; not log now
<Kinnison> s/log/long/
<elmo> stub: know off hand what I want to change in postgresql.conf
<elmo> the log options seem to have gone off and multiplied while I wasn't watching
<stub> log_statement = true
<stub> elmo: log_connections = true might also be useful
<elmo> ok
<Kinnison> gina is done
<elmo> config changed, postgres reloaded
<Kinnison> grah; gina fooked
* Kinnison spanks her
<Kinnison> Can I run gina again? Will it upset people?
<daf> Kinnison: I'll cry
<Kinnison> daf: *pout*
<Kinnison> daf: But I need to get her working for production
<elmo> stub: okay, you can become postgres on mawson now
* stub cackles evily
* Kinnison decides that daf crying is less bad than sabdfl beating up on him.
<stub> Kinnison: Can we give rosetta some time to play with launchpad to see if the lockups happen still?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a bug actions portlet and make bug portlets invisible when they would contain no content (patch-954)
<stub> Kinnison: If Gina is causing launchpad to block, it will need to be fixed (time.sleep()?). It would be nice to now if she is the culprit.
<Kinnison> stub: Gina really shouldn't cause rosetta to lock certainly
<Kinnison> stub: I'll kill gina in 30 seconds or so once she's got to the bit I need to debug (I added a whole pile of debug statements)
<elmo> stub: do you need reload/restart/start/stop (delete as appropriate) for postgres on emperor/mawson ?
<stub> Kinnison: Indeed. As long as Gina is committing regularly, it shouldn't be her fault (but she might be triggering bad Z3 behavior - I'm just guessing here).
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison>         !! sourcepackage addition threw an error.
<Kinnison> ERROR:  syntax error at or near "<" at character 84
<Kinnison> gotta love high quality debugging :-)
<stub> elmo: If I have access as postgresql, I already can reload/restart/start/stop as far as I can tell.
<elmo> oh, ok
<Kinnison> Please miss; may I run gina some more?
<spiv> You want *more*?!
<Kinnison> damn right
<Kinnison> beat me; make me bleeeeeed!
<spiv> One bottle of red red love, coming your way!
<Kinnison> rah
<stub> Kinnison: coordinate with daf if you can
<stub> (since rosetta seems to be the main use of dogfood atm)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a little blurb explaining what the heck the source package/product assignment table is about. small header cleanup too. (patch-955)
<stub> Thankyou whoever that was.
<Kinnison> daf: pwetty pwease can I wun gina?
<carlos> Kinnison: will you give us your lunch tomorrow?
<carlos> ;-)
<Kinnison> carlos: dude, I'm meant to be the fat biffer
<carlos> Kinnison: I know, that's what I ask you that :-P
<carlos> Kinnison: go ahead, we need to restart launchpad soon with a code change
<Kinnison> carlos: *sob*
<Kinnison> carlos: If I skip lunch tomorrow; you won't want to know me
<carlos> Kinnison: daf is your roommate not me ;-)
<Kinnison> carlos: believe me; it'd take all of 10 minutes for me to get upset
* Kinnison runs a short gina stint
<Kinnison> won't take long
* ..[topic/#launchpad:BradB] : If I had a hundred sandwiches, I'd eat them all at once.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : if BradB had a hundred sandwiches, he could race me to eat them all at once.
<BradB> Those aren't the lyrics dude!
<lifeless> no, but that is m hunger:)
<BradB> heh
<daf> Kinnison: run Gina all you want, but we want your red red love
<Kinnison> daf: I thought we had an agreement which explicitly denied permission to anything involving hospitalisation
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed an error that tries to create duplicated entries into the database (patch-956)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: commit should not leave a log file when invoked with no EDITOR and no arguments - bug #3119 (patch-32)
<Kinnison> lifeless: they're cheese and butter sandwiches though
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-1)
<kiko> Kinnison, it could get worse
<BradB> SteveA: ping
<lifeless> Kinnison: ngargh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Removed Distro/DistroRelease Team pages (patch-957)
<SteveA> hi BradB
<lifeless> elmo: dchroot is whack.
<lifeless> dchroot -c bazaar bash -c "foo=bar echo c"
<lifeless> (bazaar) bash -c foo=bar echo c 
<lifeless> c bash
<lifeless> ===
<lifeless> ?!
<elmo> dchroot is whack, but it exists and mostly works, complex arg parsing aside.  surely you can work around  that?
<lifeless> yeah, I tihnk so. certainly non intuitive. 
<lifeless> ok, worked around
<SteveA> BradB: where are you?
<SteveA> kiko, cprov, debonzi: where are you?
<cprov> SteveA: Hack Room
<BradB> SteveA: hack room!
<BradB> SteveA: wanted to discuss not-functional doctesting, and improving our LP documentation thence
<BradB> SteveA: the first case to which i was going to apply this was writing an adapter for IBug to an ISubscriptionSet, to fix the broken subscriber notification. I want somewhere that people can read about how this works, with examples that we ensure continue to exercise the code (by being executable.)
<SteveA> we should be in the main room most of the time
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: translation form improvements (patch-958)
<SteveA> BradB: yes, good idea
<SteveA> that's exactly what to do
<SteveA> guys, can you come back down here?  it's looking kind of empty, so community members are looking like "where is the conference already?"
<SteveA> also, for cprov, debonzi and kiko, there's a guy from brazil here who wants to make a derivative distro
<SteveA> might want to show him stuff / talk to him as a future user
<kiko> I spoke to him earlier today, said HI
<kiko> HACK ROOOOM
<cprov> SteveA: I'm going :)
<SteveA> thanks cprov
* BradB comes down
* SteveA plays ozzy osbourne's "flying high again"
<BradB> kiko: dude?
<dilys> New Malone bug #122: "++apidoc++ broken again", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/122
<dilys> New Malone bug #123: "Repeat information from subject line in body", submitted by Steve Alexander
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/123
<dilys> Malone bug #46 fixed for product Malone: bug assigment product name ambiguous
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/46
<dilys> New Malone bug #124: "Emails should say who is involved in state change.", submitted by Steve Alexander
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/124
* Kinnison hunts for coffee
<SteveA> elmo: pingk
<elmo> SteveA: ?
<SteveA> do you have some time?
<SteveA> There are some things I want to get sorted for stub and for spiv
<SteveA> involving setting up things on mawson
<elmo> meh, I guess
<elmo> want me to come down?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix translation ordering on translation page (patch-959)
<SteveA> would be nice
<kiko> BradB, I'm downing
<carlos> stub: ping
<stub> carlos:Behind you
* kiko yawns thrice
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Database schema patches for Carlos (patch-960)
<stub> elmo: Need psycopg on belgrano
<elmo> howc ome that isn't in the depends?
<stub> elmo: It isn't a requirement - default roundup just uses the bsddb backend I think
<elmo> ah
<elmo> installed
<elmo> oh, I can drop postgres, I guess?
<elmo> on belgrano I mean
<stub> elmo: Yes
<elmo> cool, thanks
<kiko> errr 
<kiko> roundup? we have a roundup installation?
<SteveA> yeh, for commercial support 
<SteveA> among other things
<SteveA> who stole "baz changes" ?
<SteveA> I used that all the time!!!
<jblack_> Something up? 
<SteveA> first...
<SteveA> <SteveA> who stole "baz changes" ?
<SteveA> <SteveA> I used that all the time!!!
<SteveA> second...
<SteveA> Missing inode signature. Cannot verify reference tree layout integrity: you should remove and recreate this reference tree.
<SteveA> is that serious?
<spiv> No, it's not.
<spiv> I've pestered lifeless about that already :)
<SteveA> okay
<spiv> Apparently tla didn't record enough information in the revlib to detect a rename inside the revlib.
<spiv> But if you're confident that you haven't done something silly, it should be safe to ignore that error.  Or so I'm told ;)
<spiv> As you make new revlib entries with baz, you'll stop seeing that message.
<spiv> SteveA: want to see the db reconnect stuff?
<SteveA> sure.
<dilys> New Malone bug #125: "EmailAddress needs the concept of a "preferred" email", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/125
<jblack_> SteveA: You'll have to yell at lifeless about "baz changes"
<jblack_> Its been renamed to "baz diff --no-diffs" or somesuch
<SteveA> it didn't even tell me to do that when I ran "baz changes"
<SteveA> totally non-discoverable change
<SteveA> and a backwards step in usability
<jblack_> I agree with you completely, but lifeless is my boss. 
<jblack_> and if he wants to do something, I'm not gonna stop him. 
<spiv> jblack_: Are you and lifeless doing a good cop/bad cop routine? ;)
<jblack_> spiv: Heh. No sir. 
<SteveA> hi mark
<sabdf1> howdy all
<sabdf1> i see lots of commits!
<sabdf1> v nice
<SteveA> yeah, things are happening
<lifeless> SteveA: we're doing one-release informative notices for all new ui changes.
<SteveA> we had a big talk about domains, context, URLs etc. today
<SteveA> roundup and shipit (new code demo) are almost ready for use -- elmo is doing the final apache config
<SteveA> (although there is a little more email config to do later tonight for roundup)
<SteveA> jordi has been kicking butt around the rosetta team ;-)
<sabdf1> excellent on all fraonts
<SteveA> lifeless: okay good.  why did "baz changes" go?  I find "baz diff --no-diffs" harder
<sabdf1> fronts, maybe
<SteveA> are you going to do a "baz status" ?
<sabdf1> svn does "svn status"
<sabdf1> +1 on that idea
<lifeless> SteveA: have you looked at http://wiki.gnuarch.org/moin.cgi/BazaarMockupUI
<SteveA> no, but I will now
<lifeless> its roughly what we are doing, and yes, it has status there. I'm not convinced that status is the best name for it...
<lifeless> but that said the reason changes went is that diff is what svn & cvs use for the same goal.
<lifeless> there is a bug open to change --no-diffs to -s for summary.
<SteveA> i see
<sabdf1> isn't the new convention to have --summary instead of -s?
<SteveA> we've had three community members working with rosetta
<carlos> stub: ping
<stub> carlos: pong
<sabdf1> daf: incoming page polish tweaks on rosetta, could you review the merge diff and ping me with questions if you have any?
<SteveA> there is a problem with the dogfood server that we're tracking down -- it's been hanging under some circumstances.  it is either lucille or rosetta causing it.  stub is investigating.
<sabdf1> ok
<daf> sabdf1: ok, how do you propose we do it?
<daf> oh, never mind
<daf> I see
<stub> SteveA: Gina, not Lucille
<lifeless> sabdf1: we'll have both. I think there is a lot of value in short options for common commands. 
<lifeless> we certainly get enough users telling us so.
<sabdf1> ok
<carlos> stub: nothing I thought launchpad was down
<carlos> but seems like it was really slow
<carlos> seems like it's working now
<stub> Steve just got me to bounce it
<daf> "bounce"?
<stub> kill and restart == bounce
<lifeless> bouncie bouncie
<SteveA> spiv is almost done with a fix for the auth server not surviving database resets or other interruptions in the connection.
<stub> elmo: I need python-distutils on belgrano
<elmo> boggle, why?
<carlos> stub: we locked launchpad again (sorry)
<stub> elmo: Because Zope3 needs it to set itself up
<carlos> but I think we found the problem (well, we know where we should look at)
<SteveA> elmo: python-distutils will be part of standard python install in hoary I think
<elmo> SteveA: not part of the fascists'r'us default LAN install tho ;)
<stub> Ok - we just triggered the 'not responding to ctrl-C' issue on dogfood, and Gina is not running. We have a spinning PostgreSQL connection.
<lifeless> sin cycle on.
<SteveA> stub: want to meet me to prod it a lot?
<daf> the thing we thought it was can't be reproduced on Carlos' machine
<elmo> stub: done
<stub> SteveA: Sure
<SteveA> stub: up in the hack room?
<stub> ok
<elmo> mail bounce-a-lot's working too btw, just a matter of some config file edits to enable roundup when you're ready
<SteveA> be there in 1 min
<SteveA> silb1: roundup ready for demo later1
<SteveA> silb1: roundup ready for demo later!
<silb1> SteveA: great
<SteveA> stub, carlos and stevea have found the bad query that is causing problems on dogfood
<SteveA> it is in rosetta
<SteveA> the bad query is doing HUGE LOADS of work with the large dataset
<SteveA> the solution is to optimise the query, but actually, it is a seriously marginal feature in rosetta
<SteveA> so right now, we're removing it
<SteveA> daf!!!!
<carlos> daf: ping
<carlos> daf: could you come to the hacking room?
<daf> sure
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-2)
<SteveA> okay -- with an index, it runs in under a second
<SteveA> so, fixed with an index.
<SteveA> this shows the value of dogfooding with a resonable amount of data
<spiv> Nice.
<SteveA> spiv: how's the reconnection tests going?  I have another project for you after that's done.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-3)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fix the set-tree-version help stuff. (patch-33)
<spiv> The test for blocking is done, and it's now a little smarter than time.sleep(1) for waiting for the proxy to stop and start.
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for mainstreetmajority.org; category, informal/webmedia (not-for-profit status pending)
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for igoan: category, informal/code+webmedia
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for the Plone Foundation, Wilmington, DE, USA; category: not-for-profit/code
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for geoshell; category: informal/code
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add Debian sourcepackage stuff to gina (patch-961)
<sabdf1> lifeless: i'm not getting success or failure messages, could you check PQM please?
!lilo:*! not recent but by request :) welcome group contact for tikiwiki; category, informal/code
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for the U.S. Army Research Laboratory, Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD USA (project: brlcad); category: governmental/code
<stub> elmo: And the next error messge is.... I need gcc on belgrano
<elmo> *mutter* hate* *mutter* zope *mutter*
<lifeless> sabdf1: its working - currently merging in stubs work
<sabdf1> lifeless: are there any messages from me in the past 24 hrs?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> :$
<lifeless> last message from you was dec 06 10:22
<lifeless> I guess thats last 24 hrs.
<lifeless> kinda.
<sabdf1> lifeless: having trouble sending the mail, perhaps
<sabdf1> i've just refueled, could you trigger a PQM merge from my repo so Daf can check out those patches?
<sabdf1> thanks
<sabdf1> lifeless: ^^
<elmo> stub: oh, sorry, done
<sabdf1> lifeless: please ack, need to head to plane
<lifeless> sabdf1: sure thing. what commit message would you like ?
<sabdf1> rosetta page and zcml fixes, country-location awareness
<sabdf1> thanks robert
<lifeless> np
<sabdf1> see you tomorrow morning!
<sabdf1> happy hacking
<sabdf1> don't eat all the donuts
<lifeless> :)
<sabdf1> fogo na bomba!
<lifeless> me? they have milk in them :[
<carlos> sabdf1: we didn't had donuts today :-(
<lifeless> but james. ...
* sabdf1 => plane
<carlos> lifeless: so you ate all them??
<lifeless> carlos: none.
<jblack_> hmm? 
<lifeless> I can't eat them without side effects (beyond my waist)
<jblack_> I didn't eat any donuts
<carlos> lifeless: nice way to prevent you to eat them :-D
<jblack_> lifeless: btw, mail to you. pqm just threw up on me in an interesting way. something about the working directory already existing.
<lifeless> jblack_: thanks, fixing now
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Synced with latest db schema and fixed unit test (patch-962)
<jblack_> lifeless: btw, mail to you. pqm just threw up on me in an interesting way. Something about not recognizing my archive version
<lifeless> jblack_: nuke the root .listing file, and run archive-fixup
<jblack_> You're aware this is a tla archive, right? 
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> run archive-fixup with baz :)
<lifeless> OR
<lifeless> add .archive-version to the root .listing file.
<jblack_> I'm running it with a 1 week old baz right now.
<lifeless> thats fine.
<lifeless> as long as its 1.0.1 or >
<jblack_> Yeah. It wrote a .archive-version of "Hackerlab arch archive directory, format version 2.". 
* jblack_ grumbles at old, evil tla
<lifeless> its more important that the .list file lists .archive-version
<lifeless> in fact, thats all that matters.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-4)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.1: amd64 fixes for hackerlab (patch-4)
<jblack_> Oh, that's right. I forgot about that.
<jblack_> Yeah. its in there
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: rosetta page and zcml fixes, country-location awareness (patch-963)
!lilo:*! welcome group contact for Avida Jaene, Inc., San Francisco, CA, USA (project: beigetower, http://www.beigetower.org/); category, corporate/community infrastructure
#launchpad 2004-12-19
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-5)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: fix up gcc errors on amd64 (patch-34)
<debonzi> jblack, man.. go to speep :)
<debonzi> s/speep/sleep
<debonzi> hehehehe
<debonzi> even in jokes I write wrong
<cprov> duhhh 
<cprov> lol
<debonzi> See you all
<cprov> daf: ping ?
<cprov> daf: don't sleep so earlier, dude !!! 
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Kinnison] : Welcome to the launchpad. Please stand clear of the smoking crater. Line on the left, one crack pipe each.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: merge from kiko. (patch-964)
<jblack_> Any launchpad authentication gurus present? 
<spiv> I guess I count.
<jblack_> You certainly would.
<jblack_> I'm looking at the SM auth stuff. I think I know how to do it.
<jblack_> But  I'm worried about unintended user consequences.
<jblack_> You know how arch stores the urls for archives in plaintext files stored in ~/.arch-params/=locations/archive/name ? 
<spiv> Well, I didn't know the exact filename involved, but yeah.
<jblack_> That worries me a little bit that people are going to register urls along the lines of https://launchpaduser:launchpadpass@feedme.sourcecontrol.net/launchpaduser
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> We don't want that, ideally.
<jblack_> so I guess the question I'm asking is this: Is the fox already in the henhouse, so to speak? 
<jblack_> I.E., are other launchpad equivilants tolerating/implicitly suggesting the same behavior? 
<spiv> Well, currently that password is used for website access (i.e. logging into ubuntulinux.org)
<jblack_> s/equivilants/components
<daf> cprov: don't stay up so late!
<spiv> So, it'll be in their browser's password manager.  Security-conscious users probably use the "master password" feature of their browser to protect those, thoguh.
<spiv> So currently users don't need to have passwords in plaintext on their disk.
<spiv> And we're just talking about random wiki contributors and things.
<spiv> You're talking about users that write and publish actual code which other people might want to use, so arguably the importance of protecting that is even higher.
<jblack_> well, the right way for security concious coders is to either push via sftp, or use signed archives. 
<jblack_> I can solve the "safe archive" problem by requiring archives be signed.
<spiv> Maybe something like gnome-keyring would help.
<jblack_> but that doesn't solve the problem with the developer's system getting cracked, and now the cracker knows the users launchpad pw.
<spiv> Hang on.
<spiv> If the code pushes are signed, why do you need as pw at all?
<spiv> s/as pw/a password/
<carlos> is pqm working?
<jblack_> signed or not, I don't think we want people randomly able to upload data to other people's stuff. 
<spiv> carlos: I say a commit about half an hour ago, so I guess so.
<spiv> saw, rather.
<spiv> Hmm.
<jblack_> remember, its just a filesystem to arch. 
<carlos> i sent one merge request about half an hour and it's not yet merged...
* BradB has been waiting for a while
<spiv> In the ideal world, the software accepting the upload would use the gpg signatures as the auth.
<lifeless> jblack_: signed lets us determine author for a smart server... spiv - that doesn't work for a dumb server.
<jblack_> lifeless: is pqm fixed yet? 
<spiv> lifeless: Right, that's what I'm driving at.  I take it we don't want to wait to develop a smart server at this point?
<lifeless> jblack_: what was your exact error ?
<spiv> carlos: Well, pqm on chinstrap seems to be active
<lifeless> oh right, ../bazaar* stuff.
<lifeless> I'm looking at it.
<carlos> perhaps it's locked?
<spiv> Or rather, it has processes, but they're not doing much...
<jblack_> spiv: Yeah. The harder I look at the problem, the more convinced I am that we can't do it a safe way without full fledged accounts, which is a whole can of worms of its own.
<jblack_> That is, with dumb servers. 
<daf> lifeless: s/--no-diffs/--summary/, pleaaase!
<jblack_> daf: Of course not. That makes summary inconsistant
<jblack_> daf: instead, we're putting back "baz changes" with a smarter/better changes. 
<lifeless> daf https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4293
<spiv> jblack_: Right.  It looks to me like the trade off of having a dumb server is that you need real accounts.  That's what lets it be dumb :)
<jblack_> basically baz changes will be  the old changes + tree lint + conflict reporting
<jblack_> spiv: bingo.
<jblack_> Which takes us smack dab right where I never wanted to go in the first place. smart servers. :| 
<debonzi> jblack_, conflict reporting is cool
<spiv> Well, to provide real accounts for users in the launchpad db would require smarts in PAM or similiar anyway.
<spiv> So, how's this for an idea:
<lifeless> why can't twisteds sftp server limit the dirs an upload occurs to ?
<spiv> (thinking out loud, if it's crap don't hurt me :) )
<jblack_> after seeing all of the problems with twisted that the rest of the projects have had, I'm going nowhere near it.
<daf> jblack_: what's the other meaning of "summary"? I haven't come across the term in tla/baz before
<spiv> Use Twisted's SFTP server, put code in to limit uploads to particular locations and verify gpg sigs.
<jblack_> daf: logs -s|--summary,  abrowse -s|--summary, rbrowse -s|--summary, etc. 
<spiv> lifeless: It can, you can hook it with arbitrary python code :)
<daf> jblack_: oh yeah, them
<jblack_> spiv: That won't work with arch today. 
<jblack_> the only signed file is a inventory file of sorts that lists md5s (and possibly sha1s) 
<spiv> Ah, hmm.  I see.
<jblack_> I've thought about it creatively though...
<jblack_> for example, adding on "gnupg signed revisions emailed in", but elmo would undoubtedly block on a mailserver.
<jblack_> think pqm, but email based.
<spiv> We can certainly use Conch (Twisted's SFTP) to do key-based auth where the public keys are fetched out of the launchpad db.
<jblack_> spiv: elmo and mark already said they don't like the unique accounts. 
<spiv> jblack_: This doesn't require real accounts.
<jblack_> so we'd have to hack things up in an interesting way so that different keys gave access to different dirs, but all under one real account.
<spiv> Any more than the website does.
<spiv> Then conch would restrict uploads to locations that user is registered as having access to.
<spiv> Yep, conch would make that easy.
<jblack_> would conch scale to the dozens/hundreds of simultaneous connections we'd eventually need?
<spiv> I think it would.
<spiv> And this would be easy to load balance to multiple processes if necessary.
<jblack_> how do you load balance ssh? 
<spiv> In some benchmarks, conch is faster than openssh because it doesn't need to fork :)
<jblack_> Well, I suppose if you could distribute the filesystem, then it doesn't matter which machine ssh comes in...
<spiv> Otherwise, it's about 2-3x slower on raw throughput, and that was 18 months ago.
<elmo> spiv: way to prove  the uselessness of benchmarks :P
<jblack_> thoughput shouldn't be an issue. 
<spiv> Well, you could just have multiple processes each listening a different port, and something to just round robin to the different ports -- even iptables could do that, maybe.
<jblack_> spiv: if I go with twisted/conch, I'm not going to have ddaa style problems, am I ? 
<spiv> I doubt it.
* jblack_ goes off to ponder for a few minutes
<spiv> There are plenty of other people using Twisted, and ddaa's the only one to have those problems ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add a launchpad/doc directory for functional doctests that will be system documentation, create a canonical.launchpad.components namespace to contain the bits of launchpad's CA and add and document a thing that knows how to get the subscriber email addresses of a bug, including maintainer and assignment assignee email addresses (patch-965)
<spiv> elmo: Yeah :)
<lifeless> jblack_: pqm is email based.
<lifeless> so 'pqm but email based' is uhm... nuts
<spiv> lifeless: I think he means 100% email based, i.e. delivering changesets via email too?
<lifeless> pqm supports that fully.
<spiv> Ooh.
<spiv> That's probably worth investigating then.
<lifeless> need a better ui to generate them for pqm, and could use some twekas/extensions for niceness.
<lifeless> but right now, I'm not interested in writing a new archive vfs layer : we need to solve this using the existing C clients capabilities.
<daf> lifeless: I hear I broke PQM in new and interesting ways yesterday
* Kinnison beats up on daf for coming second and thus winning
<lifeless> daf: don't think so.
<lifeless> wheres bazetta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed a bad check in postgres (patch-966)
<Kinnison> elmo: did you get anywhere with fetching debian keyrings to mawson?
<stub> elmo: We need python-geoip on macquarrie
<elmo> stub: done
<elmo> Kinnison: no, I need to work around my own firewall, but I'm working on it
<Kinnison> elmo: *grin*
<stub> elmo, spiv: What is the hostname:port of the production auth server
<elmo> launchpad.ubuntu.com ?
<elmo> oh auth
<elmo> it's on macquarie
<stub> nmap macquarie
<elmo> onand it seems to be on 8999
<stub> Ta
* elmo beats stub 
<stub> elmo: Can you please install nmap on belgrano?
* stub runs away quickly
<elmo> spiv: ?
<elmo> lifeless, steve and jblack are looking for you
<daf> spiv: did we come to a conclusion about "Something tried to set a _connection.  Ignored."?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: small fix in getting bug cc'ers. integrate with notification machinery so that maintainers and assignees get notifications too. (patch-967)
<BradB> SteveA: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: utility for create Distro/DistroRelease (patch-968)
* carlos wants a pqm process only for him
<Kinnison> I just want pqm to merge my tiny gina patch ready for tomorrow
<daf> lifeless: 'baz add foo; baz commit -s "add foo" -- foo' still doesn't work -- is it intended that this change?
<lifeless> daf: yes.
<daf> grooovy
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-6)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: clean up merge 3 way temp dir after use (patch-35)
<Kinnison> lifeless: Do we have 'baz undo -o ++fooshit foo.c foo.h' yet?
<daf> Kinnison: we do, and verily it rocketh
<lifeless> baz undo -o ++fooshit -- foo.c foo.h
<Kinnison> any change we can lose the -- ?
<elmo> has anyone got mail pending for pqm?
<elmo> as in, mail they've yet to send
<Kinnison> I've sent one which pqm has yet to act upon
<elmo> anyway, next person to commit, please send your mail to pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com instead and let me know when you've done so
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-7)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: clean up merge 3 way temp dir after use (patch-36)
<lifeless> 'taking one penalty card and syaing that I have done so' :)
<Kinnison> lifeless: ?
<Kinnison> lifeless: did pqm eat my mail again?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: a little more gina debug stuff (patch-969)
<Kinnison> woo
<Kinnison> A mere 1h10m for that merge
<Kinnison> pqm is teh_fastest
<stub> elmo: There is an apache.conf in /srv/roundup.ubuntu.com (that won't work, because it needs the SSL certificate it refers to generated). There is a roundup server running and listening on port 8080 for the proxypass stuff to be wired up.
<elmo> k
<elmo> sabdf1: dude, you're sending mail as mark@localhost.localhost
<Kinnison> elmo: btw, your changelog for keyring.ubuntu.com is ubunut-keyring
<elmo> sweet
<Kinnison> I giggled :-)
<kiko> you ubunuts
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed a bad check in postgres, really (patch-970)
<elmo> spiv: that means you too 
<elmo> and anyone else who's been using the old address :P
<lifeless> elmo: what address should I point the new bazaar committer at ?
<elmo> well I'd prefer if someone test it first, but it's: pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com
<elmo> stub: okay, it's up
<elmo> and I opened port 443 to the world
<elmo> tho, it just tracebacks very prettily ATM
<lifeless> ELMO
<elmo> LIFELESS
<lifeless> ah thanks.
<lifeless> gpg can't get to subkeys.pgp.net right now :[
<lifeless> that ah breaks it.
<elmo> err, uh, why does it need to ?
<lifeless> to get the gpg key I'm trying to import.
<elmo> so, err, 'gpg --export 0x<ID> > moo; scp moo chinstrap:' ? :P
<lifeless> arh. I have a useful script that I have to rewrite now.
<elmo> once I get a proxy on the LAN you can proxy through that
<elmo> s/on/back on/
<elmo> and not have to change your script
<lifeless> sure. but I have to rewrite it /now/ for aaron.
<elmo> meh, dude, you're importing a key - if you're importing it from a trusted source, what on earth do you need a script for?
<lifeless> I'm going to rewrite it, just bitching.
<lifeless> oh, and I remember now : I can't ssh in to pqm to copy that file across simply.
<carlos> stub: ping
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-8)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: baz now has conflict tracking (of a sort) (patch-37)
<daf> ^^ oo
<lifeless> someone show some unicode
<elmo> a
<lifeless> the A word
<daf> 
<lifeless> daf: ooh pretty
<daf> lifeless indeed,  is pronounced "ooh"
<daf> erm, yeah
* daf shakes his fist at irssi's unicode bugs
<lifeless> :}
<lifeless> I guess I'm going to find them out myself now that I'm runnning uxterm
<daf> the only problems I have are with line-editing
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix the product vocabulary breakage now that products don't require projects, remove the crack-fueled Product.fullname() stuff, then fix the product vocabulary again to deal with that and include executable documentation to show how it all works (patch-971)
<daf> stub: how do I get a launchpad_ftest_template DB?
<spiv> daf: cd database/schema; make ?
<daf> hrm
<daf> I did that earlier today
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add canonical.database.reconnect, transparent reconnection support for psycopg (patch-972)
<daf> oh, that worked
<daf> grumble
<kiko> WHERE IS MY FUELAGE
<kiko> daf, can't you get the name of the person doing the commit to RF?
<carlos> lifeless: dude I don't see it
<carlos> lifeless: could you send me it by mail, please?
<daf> kiko: well, it can be guessed at
<daf> kiko: I don't have time to change it now
<daf> kiko: you're welcome to change it
<kiko> 'patches welcome' is so bogus :-P
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Layout changes on Distro/DistroRelease (patch-973)
<SteveA> kiko: pqm should send this information in the email it sends
<SteveA> dilys would need to guess by seeing who made most patches or something like that
<daf> SteveA: there's a solution that works 90% of the time that can be implemented without changing PQM
<daf> (i.e. guessing)
<daf> but I'm not going to spend time on it now
<kiko> pqm is on mescaline
* kiko waaahs
<stub> daf: What spiv said
<lifeless> elmo: so, your jabber still doesn't pop up does it ?
<elmo> no, seb128 says it's a reported, upstream, bug
<daf> stub: yar -- I did that earlier today, so it must have mysteriously disappeared somehow
<elmo> in fact, gnome's regressed even further, and I can't keyboard switch to my jabber client anymore
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Rosetta fixes for Carlos (patch-974)
<salgado> BradB, do plone's css have something predefined to make a leftmenu (like it do for tabs, with contentViews)?
<salgado> I mean, the plone.css file located in templates/ (I wasn't able to find nothing there)
<lifeless> urgle. that sucks.
<BradB> salgado: dunno dude, i learned CSS on a very as-needed basis. :)
<BradB> s/learned/learn/
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-9)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: rename all cmd-* files to *, reducing path info duplication (patch-38)
<salgado> BradB, exactly the same way I did... thanks, anyway
<dilys> Malone bug #109 fixed for package launchpad: Fix fullname() database/product.py, with test
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/109
<dilys> New Malone bug #126: "Need to run Launchpad at the interactive Python prompt", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/126
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Soyuz SourcePackage builddepens new layout. Some more soyuz fix. Merge from kiko. Moved rosetta ProductView import inside productTranslations method. Import it from outside makes the python package launchpad.browser have two ProductView wich makes pain. Should be moved out since rosetta.browser classes are moved (or merged) in launchpad.browser. (patch-975)
<kiko> IT IS A MIRACLE
<jordi> carlos: would this be the right channel to point at rosetta blowups when^Wif they happen?
<jordi> carlos: in any case, importing XQF worked.
<jordi> I guess you need to approve the template or something.
<jordi> and I need to know if I can upload already-made translations to the database or that's in TODO
<carlos> jordi: yeah
<carlos> but better a mail to daf & me
<carlos> so we don't forget it if we cannot fix it in that moment
<jordi> nod
<jordi> well, if you can fix or are on it, I prefer to spare the mail. :)
<jordi> anyway, can you approve the stuff, and can I import an already existing pofile?
<carlos> jordi: I don't see it
<carlos> are you sure it did not failed? ;-)
<jordi> no.
<carlos> (it's possible you didn't get feedback about it O:-) )
<jordi> https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/products/xqf
<carlos> jordi: seems like you found a bug, because i don't see it as pending of being imported
<carlos> could you send me an email with that report? thanks.
<jordi> which report?
<BradB> filing this stuff in malone would do this sort of thing automatically, assuming daf/carlos are properly setup as maintainers of the relevant product.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: translation form improvements (patch-976)
<carlos> jordi: that you sent a translation and I don't see it in the moderation queue
<carlos> BradB: but he don't have access to malone
<carlos> that's why I ask mails, if you get a way to use it as we use rosetta, we will redirect the bug reports there
<carlos> BradB: that could be a good thing
<carlos> so we test rosetta and malone at the same time
<carlos> BradB: could you ask steve/mark about it?
<jordi> carlos: oh. A bug report. Sure.
* kiko kicks pqm
<jordi> I guess I have no more access to malone now. That would be TRT :/
<carlos> jordi: no, you cannot reach malone anymore
<jordi> k
<kiko> have you kicked your pqm today?
<kiko> dilys!!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More layout Improves(?) (patch-977)
<kiko> wtf is MY merge
<kiko> waaaaah
<dilys> kiko: naughty children don't get merges
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more stuff from kiko. (patch-978)
<kiko> ALELUIA
* spiv waits for dilys to say "...just kidding"
<spiv> ;)
<Kinnison> spiv: heh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Undo kiko's work for today. (patch-979)
<BradB> the hell?! :)
* kiko strangles daf
<dilys> kiko: :-P
<BradB> that was amazingly realistic
<BradB> the humans are taking over the machines!
* kiko looks weird at BradB
* BradB 's computer looks weird at kiko
<Kinnison> No dude, your computer just looks weird
<Kinnison> It only has one mouse button
<Kinnison> talk about retarded
<Kinnison> And your internal wireless doesn't work
<Kinnison> I mean... talk about suck
<BradB> azho!
<Kinnison> A-word back atcha
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix bug activity to log most of the rest of the important things that can happen to a bug, and add a (human-readable) functional doctest detailing how it works (patch-979)
* SteveA is reminded of "the A team"
<Kinnison> Doo do doooooo, da da doooooo
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More and more UI Improves (patch-980)
<jordi> If gnome-terminal crashes, is it reasonable to blame seb?
<spiv> jordi: He fixed my gnome-terminal crash bug, so probably ;)
<jordi> spiv: lucky. I already reported this one. It's hard to reproduce without my totally slow laptop: right click, and while the terminal options dialog is being drawn, click again.
<jordi> Boom!
<spiv> jordi: That's the one I reported.
<spiv> It's apparently fixed in hoary.
<spiv> seb closed the bug, anyway ;)
<jordi> why isn't seb in here...
<jordi> spiv: kewl to know!
<jordi> I guess I need to find the patch for Debian.
<spiv> jordi: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3167
<jordi> I love when people just do work for you. Thanks :)
<spiv> No worries :)
!lilo:*! group contact added for EOGEO, Ltd., of Needham, Massachusetts, USA.  EOGEO is an IRS 501(c)(03) organization chartered to provide access to geospatial data to the not-for-profit sector and the general public.  (http://www.eogeo.org/)
!lilo:*! pending group contact verification: lugbari
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: LaunchBag (patch-981)
!lilo:*! group contact added for NetBSD Foundation, New York, NY USA.   category:  not-for-profit/code
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Improving DistroTools utilities class and more layout improves (patch-982)
<cprov> lifeless: ping
<cprov> lifeless: email for you 
<lifeless> mm ?
<lifeless> mail is horked right now, if its urgent just tell me.
<lifeless> (its filtering which takes /ages/ away from home)
<cprov> lifeless: ok, baz crashes on star-merge with: /pqm/build_dir/thelove@canonical.com/thelove@canonical.com---bazaar--devo--1.1/src/baz/libarch/namespace.c:427:botched invariant
<cprov>     arch_valid_package_name (name, arch_maybe_archive, arch_req_package, 1)
<cprov> PANIC: exiting on botched invariant
<cprov> version ->  1.1-~200412081534
<cprov> lifeless: any idea ? 
<kiko> dilys, dilys, dilys
<lifeless> whats the merge command you are running ?
<lifeless> sorry, wireles playing silly games
<cprov> baz star-merge -t 
<lifeless> with no parameters ?
<cprov> rocketfuel archive ...
<cprov> lifeless: am I missing some parameter ?
<lifeless> cprov: whats the exact command you type in.
<lifeless> copy and paste it please
<cprov> !!!! -> baz star-merge -t rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<cprov> it works with delta 
<lifeless> thats very strange.
<lifeless> (let me try.
<cprov> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> oh, (IMO) sexy:
<lifeless> robertc@lifelesslap:~/source/canonical/bazaar/src/baz$ ../../debian/build/baz/baz/baz changes
<lifeless> * looking for robert.collins@canonical.com--general/bazaar--devel--1.1--patch-33 to compare with
<lifeless> * comparing to robert.collins@canonical.com--general/bazaar--devel--1.1--patch-33
<lifeless> A   tests/.arch-ids/test-changes.sh.id
<lifeless> A   tests/test-changes.sh
<lifeless>  M  commands/changes.c
<lifeless>  M  libarch/changeset-report.c
<lifeless>  M  libarch/changeset-report.h
<lifeless>  M  tests/Makefile.in
<lifeless> (yes, the stepped output is intentional)
<lifeless> (but perhaps the columns are wrong.)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Some more stuff from kiko. (patch-983)
<cprov> lifeless: and ?
<lifeless> cprov: it appears to have run just fine. I'm upgrading my baz now, as you ahve a newer one.
<cprov> lifeless: I just used "-t" 5 or 6 today ... I'd only used delta, I don't know if it is related.
<kiko> 5 or 6 times
<cprov> ...yeah
!lilo:*! group contact added for unixboard, a german forum site for linux and unix users... http://www.unixboard.de ; category, informal/webmedia
<kiko> banzai baby
<lifeless> bah silly wireless
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-10)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: reimplement a changes command for local tree changes, replacing the temporary problems command bug #4293 (patch-39)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-11)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: replace diff --nodiffs with diff --summary. Bug #4293 (patch-40)
<dilys> New Malone bug #127: "please add a button to copy the original text to the translation", submitted by Sebastien Bacher 
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/127
#launchpad 2005-12-19
<jamesh> spiv: I'm pushing a fix for bug 4852
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4852: Cannot add a comment to a bug using only the keyboard (with epiphany) In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Henstridge, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/4852
<spiv> jamesh: Thanks!
<stub> lifeless: I'm creating the next production config. Is there an consensus yet on the 'double slash after the hostname means absolute path' issue?
<lifeless> stub: yes, that is bogus. its %2f that makes it absolute
<lifeless>  // was never legit
* stub vomits
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> this has swayed my case hugely :)
<stub> Is there a bzr command that does 'cat .bzr/parent' ?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> api branch.get_parent()
<stub> Bug 5775
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5775: viewing magic file only way to determine default pull location In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5775
<lifeless> stub: not sure thats a bug
<lifeless> stub: whats the use case
<stub> Me wanting to know what 'bzr pull' is going to do
<lifeless> then I suggest the bug report would be better with that context :)
<lifeless> i.e. 'I cannot tell what bzr pull is going to do'
<jamesh> lifeless: I suppose the whole "//" vs. "/%2F" thing could be avoided for the Launchpad supermirror by making all users' home directories the root directory
<jamesh> so sftp://host/foo is the same as sftp://host/%2Ffoo
<lifeless> jamesh: yes. we could do that
<lifeless> pqm is going down after the current merge
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : PQM is being upgraded, patience please! | launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 15 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: [r=BjornT]  add missing breadcrumbs for Souyz pages (r2914: Dafydd Harries)
<stub> launchpad will be going down in 10 mins, which will also put the wiki's into read only mode. Estimated down time is 45 mins.
<spiv> jamesh: That's precisely what the launchpad supermirror does.
<jamesh> spiv: cool.
<spiv> jamesh: Or rather, the current working dir upon login is the root of the virtual filesystem.
<jamesh> spiv: So both interpretations of "sftp://host/foo" are the same, which is good
<spiv> "home directory" is a possibly confusing term for the supermirror sftp server :)
<spiv> It doesn't do anything clever with ~, so e.g. "cd ~" will fail.
<jamesh> well, sftp doesn't have a "cd" command, right?
<spiv> The openssh client does, not sure about the protocol level.
<jamesh> what the client does is different to what happens over the wire
<spiv> Indeed.
<spiv> I'm not as familiar with what happens over the wire, though :)
<spiv> But you appear to be right, at glance.
<jamesh> I didn't see anything about changing directories in the spec :)
<spiv> So, pretend I said "stat ~" rather than "cd ~" ;)
<spiv> Anyway, "foo" and "/foo" are the same as far as the supermirror sftp is concerned :)
<jamesh> I think you refer to the starting directory as "", actually
<lifeless> IIRC wire level considers ~ to be abomination
<lifeless> but foo is  ~/foo
<lifeless> and .. is ~/foo/..
<lifeless> etc
<jamesh> lifeless: is the pqm upgrade for moving it to another box?
<lifeless> yes
<stub> lifeless: Would rewriting sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/foo to sftp://stub@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/foo be the responsibility of config manager, or an external tool that produces a munged config that is then passed to config manager?
<lifeless> I think that that might be a useful feature for config manager
<spiv> stub: Or echo -e "Host chinstrap.ubuntu.com\n User stub" > .ssh/config  ;)
<stub> spiv: Doesn't work for bzr yet, because paramiko doesn't support it
<lifeless> stub: paramiko can use openssh
<lifeless> but there is a general issue
<stub> it can? .ssh/config meets my current use cases then if you are prioritizing features
<lifeless> configs need to be changed, to be able to list multiple locastions that *might* be aliased, along with some verification means
<lifeless> then we can list the local address in  pqm as an alias to the official location, and the revid (either the tip we should get, or a prefix we once saw)
<lifeless> maybe overxmas
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<lifeless> jamesh: do you know the revid that your patch was merged in in?
<stub> Production is live, with new layout
<lifeless> wow thats, different
<jamesh> lifeless: you mean the redirection() one?
<lifeless> jamesh: the openssh using patch
<jamesh> oh
<lifeless> id, not revno ;)
<jamesh> mbp@sourcefrog.net-20051130064100-50469cf3ee5f42b2
<jamesh> lifeless: you probably want a newer version though.  there was an error in fixing a merge conflict when mbp merged my branch
<jamesh> perhaps john@arbash-meinel.com-20051130145503-95fed0de893c86a1 (the revision after, which includes John's fixes)
<lifeless> stub: ^^^ to get bzr using sshd
<lifeless> erm ssh
<stub> This is for production rollouts - I'll wait until the patch filters through.
<lifeless> so I've been thinking
<lifeless> why not build the tree on chinstrap and rsync it outwards
<lifeless> better for security anyway
<stub> lifeless: I thought pulling signed revisions straight from the RCS would be better for security. Building the tree on chinstrap and rsyncing worked well though when I did it that way last week. This week cm.py update did the trick happily.
<lifeless> stub: well if we push from chinstrap we can disable ssh *from* galapagos to chinstrap
<lifeless> so the vector of compromise launchpad, then attack inwards is reduced
<stub> I see
<jamesh> the new layout looks really weird until you reload the CSS
<lifeless> stub: ping
<stub> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> should we run the lp tests as amd 64 or i386 ?
<lifeless> we have chroots for both
<stub> I think amd64 would be good - production systems tend to be moving in that direction and we are more likely to get glitches on that architecture we need to be aware of than i386
<lifeless> ok. When I get pqm grokking dchroot commands, I shall make that happen :)
<bob2> bah stub
<bob2> I'm still getting LP junk
<lifeless> what on?
<bob2> epiphany-browser at least
<bob2> evolution
<bob2> pppoeconf
<lifeless> yay nessus
<lifeless> GPL->proprietary
<lifeless> fuckers
<matid> Are the changes or launchpad that I've noticed today a bug or is it just a little redesign?
<lifeless> I think you may need to reload the css
<lifeless> it is meant to look different, but not weird
<matid> Maybe, 'cause my IS a bit weird...
<jamesh> matid: if it appears that everything is squeezed into a thin column on the left, do a shift+reload
<matid> No, that's not the problem
<matid> http://developer.slashgeek.net/files/launchpad.png
<matid> That's how it looks like
<jamesh> matid: that's the new design
<matid> Is the column on the right supposed to be highlighted?
<jamesh> matid: there are still some changes being made (e.g. making the first box in the left column a bit more dynamic)
<matid> jamesh: I'd say that the left column is ok, but the white highlight on the right just doesn't look good
<jamesh> matid: the exact styling will probably change a bit
<jamesh> matid: the idea is that the tabs along the top of pages have been moved to the menu on the right
<jamesh> and the stuff that was in the menu on the right is now a "submenu" of the selected tab
<jamesh> (although it isn't a tab anymore ..)
<matid> jamesh: was the previous design considered less usable?
<matid> jamesh: 'cuase I find this one a bit hard to navigate
<matid> jamesh: Or maybe I'm just used to previous one
<jamesh> matid: the details of the changes, including some of the rationale, can be found here: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/NewPageLayout
<matid> jamesh: BTW - is this change releated to upgrading Launchpad or is it just design change?
<jamesh> matid: it is related to upgrading Launchpad, in the sense that this is the first production rollout since the redesign was merged.
<matid> jamesh: Oh, ok
<lifeless> matid: it weirds me out
<lifeless> matid: but I figure we give it 3-4 weeks
<matid> jamesh: Just one more question, 'cuase you seem to know quite a lot about launchpad ;)
<matid> jamesh: When is the karma updated?
* jamesh thinks mpt needs to do a little more CSS tweaking
<jamesh> matid: once a day, but I'm not sure what time
<lifeless> and we should get keybuk and the other architects of the new design to give feedback/etc
<matid> jamesh: I already know that, but anyway, thx for help
<SteveA> lifeless: yes, but, when this design has completely landed
<SteveA> there's still more to do
<SteveA> jamesh has some work pending, and so does mpt
<lifeless> SteveA: of course. thats why I said 3-4 weeks :)
<jamesh> SteveA: do you have some time to talk about the site map stuff a little?
<jamesh> SteveA: one of the issues I noticed was that some of the interfaces I wanted to check for in traversed_objects were not getting added.  This was because only types with registered Navigation classes ran the code path that appended things to traversed_objects
<jamesh> I'm not sure if that means the hook needs to be placed elsewhere, or to register an empty navigation class for the interface
<lifeless> SteveA: anyone getting pqm errors
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> *all*: anyone getting pqm errors please forward them to me
<SteveA> jamesh: the hook actually needs to go elsewhere, but i'm surprised it doesn't work in the navigation class
<SteveA> which empty Navigation class would be needed?
<jamesh> SteveA: it does work in the navigation class
<jamesh> SteveA: one of the subpillars mpt listed for products was "milestones"
<jamesh> and IMilestone has no Navigation class, so I couldn't check to see if a milestone had been traversed
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> can you add a Navigation for IMilestone then, but mark it XXX for me to remove when i've done the other refactoring
<jamesh> for the cases where things work, they work quite well
<SteveA> that's good
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> SteveA: I also ran into one subpillar whose only page is a view too: the "branches" subpillar for products
<jamesh> there are content objects for branches, but they sit under the owner person in the URL space
<jamesh> It is possible that the subpillar should be removed though, since it duplicates a facet link
<SteveA> so, this is a subpillar for a collection of branches
<SteveA> that is represented by a page that displays that collection
<SteveA> can we get the sitemap landed without that "branches" map item, and add it later if we still need it?
<jamesh> sure.  I've got a few minor changes to make, and I'll stick it up on the review page
<SteveA> i guess you could make it work for a page, if that turned out to be important
<sivang> Morning, my favorite channel :)
* stub goes for a swim
<salgado> don't we have a meeting now?
<lifeless> jamesh: you are about to get a test failure
<lifeless> salgado: yes
<lifeless> lets DoIt
<lifeless> reviews meeting
<lifeless> agenda:
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Roll call
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Agenda
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Next meeting
<jamesh> lifeless: do you want a copy of the email?
<lifeless> wow that pastes bad. I shall fix for the next meeting
<lifeless> jamesh: please
<lifeless> So, whos a reviewer, or interested, and here ?
<jamesh> me
<BjornT> i'm here
<salgado> me
<lifeless> I appear to be
<BjornT> lifeless: did you see that i added a proposed item on ReviewerMeetingAgenda?
<lifeless> ahha, I needed a reload.
<lifeless> yes.
<lifeless> one second
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> SteveA: are you 'here' ?
<lifeless> BjornT: thats on the agenda for today.
<BjornT> cool
<lifeless> right. so we have jamesh, BjornT, salgado, me.
<lifeless> next meeting - same time, one week ?
<salgado> yes
<BjornT> i won't be here next wednesday, i'll be flying to sweden
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> BjornT: thats fine
<lifeless> these are best effort anyway
<lifeless> ok. BjornT your topoic
<BjornT> ok
<BjornT> so, the general queue still (since the last meeting) seems to be a place where branches get dumped until some of the reviewers is nagged to review it.
<BjornT> that defeats the purpose of the general queue, since you're way better off putting your branch in the reviewer's queue directly, no need to let it rot in the general queue first.
<BjornT> i think we either need to get rid of the general queue, or find a way of getting it processed quicker. i would prefer the latter.
<BjornT> for example, lifeless, as head of the review team, could daily move branches from the general queue to a suitable reviewer. this would make it more obvious for the reviewer that he has some branches to review.
<BjornT> thoughts?
<lifeless> I committed to doing what I had percieved kiko as doing, which was directly nagging, but I've not been around *at the right time* as people to be effective at that
<lifeless> so your suggestion works for me, if you guys will 'own' your own queues, I'm happy to schedule stuff from general to you.
<lifeless> jamesh, salgado - opinions ?
<BjornT> i think actually moving the branches to queues will work better than just nagging.
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.
<salgado> that sounds reasonable, but I can see some cases where we may need to reject (not review) some of these assigned branches
<salgado> for instance, if you're on a tight deadline, like I was some time ago with shipit
<lifeless> salgado: that will make it explicit which is better than the catch all
<lifeless> so lets do two things.
<salgado> I don't expect that to happen often, but wanted to raise the point
<lifeless> if you are busy, put a /!\ I am busy, queue closed except for prior arrangement
<lifeless> in your queue
<lifeless> that will tell me, and anyone else, that you are busy.
<lifeless> and if everyone is like that, its an obvious problem :)
<lifeless> secondly, if you have to reject something, put it in a new queue I'll create called 'needs reassignment' with an explanantion
<lifeless> I can imagine several: too busy, feel uncomfortable reviewing the specific code touched etc
<lifeless> salgado: does that fit ?
<salgado> yes, I think so
<lifeless> jamesh, BjornT - objections ? thoughts ?
<jamesh> lifeless: sounds okay.  What about the case of branches that a particular reviewer is best qualified to review, but are assigned to someone else?
<jamesh> just coordinate with the other reviewer to take over?
<lifeless> jamesh: yeah, common sense applies for 'normal' issues.
<BjornT> lifeless: sounds good to me
<lifeless> please tell me about specialities like that.
<lifeless> *both when you reassign*
<lifeless> and when you realise they exist.
<lifeless> I ask this because one of the things we need as a team is a certain degree of cross training, so that we dont have areas of code suddenly unreviewable when one person is unwell
<lifeless> or busy
<lifeless> so I may assign outside of the specialities deliberately, for small reviews to built knowledge.
<jamesh> sounds sensible
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<lifeless> SteveA: hi.
<SteveA> what's up?
<SteveA> i'll be working on malone stuff with brad
<lifeless> SteveA: reviewers meeting, was wondering if you where here for it ;)
<SteveA> not really
<lifeless> ok, read the minutes then :)
<SteveA> thanks
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so thats the last agenda item
<lifeless> we have time if theres new business, otherwise doom-it-twill-be
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> oh, I'll be allocating items daily
<lifeless> as a 'todo item' in my task list
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> meeting over, thanks for playing
<carlos> morning
<daf> morning
<jordi> hola
<jordi> carlos: so translation uploads is merged, will it show up in the next updatE?
<carlos> jordi, is it?
<carlos> jordi, I'm fighting with PQM 
<bradb> stub: around?
<carlos> because it's rejecting the merge
<jordi> i dunno
<carlos> jordi, If I'm able to get it merged before tomorrow... it should land next week
<lifeless> carlos: see topic
<carlos> lifeless, well, the rejects come from more than one week ago
<carlos> lifeless, most of them conflicts with the other merges
<carlos> lifeless, and now, because problems with pqm that I suppose you are fixing now
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> daf: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad, go to the "specifications" menu, and get an oops page!
<SteveA> daf: can you add that to your list to look into?
<daf> done
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> also
<SteveA> on https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+specs, i'm logged in
<SteveA> but i see no traceback
<daf> noted
<jblack> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<jblack> > Right. They *should not use rsync to push*. But the place they are
<jblack> > specifying is done via *rsync syntax*.
<jblack> I'm very confused now. 
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> tell me where you are at
<jblack> Rsync is dangerous. Its safe. No, its actually dangerous. But its not rsync at all, just rsync syntax.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> two cases
<lifeless> push
<lifeless> pull
<lifeless> many use cases
<lifeless> 1 use case is 'making a mirror of something someone else works on'
<jblack> safe.
<lifeless> rsync is safe for this, but it will TRASH local data. by design.
<jblack> Ok. I think I get you now.
<jblack> specify that we're using rsync. Here's the places you need to be careful? 
<lifeless> another use case 'copy a tree from A to B'. rsync will preserve trees - it wont corrupt or anything. But it will overwrite data without warning.
<lifeless> one specific case is 'publishing a branch'. Rsync is particularly bad for this, because its easy to overwrite a remote branch without warning using rsync directly.
<lifeless> bzrtools has a rsync-under-the-hood 'push' plugin
<jblack> yup. I use it
<lifeless> that kicks in when you specify a branch using rsync syntax rather than url syntex.
<lifeless> so we want people to use that rsync-using-bzrtools-push plugin
<lifeless> rsync syntax; not using rsync directly.
<lifeless> the bzrtools plugin is safe because it checks the revision-history first.
<lifeless> unconfused now ?
<jblack> Yup. clear as a bell.
<lifeless> cool
<jblack> Thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> hi stub 
<SteveA> i sent you email
<SteveA> also, brad and i want to work on the whiteboard stuff  in 4-5 hours
<stub> SteveA: The lpnotification branch is still in your review queue
<SteveA> oh, poo
<SteveA> can you put it into someone else's ?
<SteveA> i'm working with brad this week
<SteveA> maybe bjorn or jamesh can look at it?
<stub> Sure. General or are you designating a victim?
<lifeless> stub: does it need someone specific ?
<stub> lifeless: Nope.
<lifeless> stub: please put it in any empty queue, or in the shortest non empty queue
<stub> lifeless: punted to your queue
<lifeless> heh. b'stard
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<ddaa> could you remind me when I can find the bzr branch to make launchpad to like
<ddaa> hey stub
<stub> Hi
<ddaa> did sending you the email to ask for the db access for bzrsyncd was the right way to get it?
<stub> Sure. I just was incompetent and forgot.
<stub> Bah... can't find the email now :-(
<ddaa> Want me to forward it again?
<lifeless> stub: can you forward me the pqm failure you had
<lifeless> ddaa: /home/warthogs/archives/robertc/bzr/importd
<stub> lifeless: I don't recall a PQM failure recently... you thinking of someone else?
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> you
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> jamesh: got that failure yet ?
<jamesh> lifeless: no
<lifeless> hmm
<stub> Can't find bzrsyncd in my mail archive. Please resend.
<stub> ddaa: ^^^
<stub> I've got roberts emails
<ddaa> sent
<jamesh> lifeless: the last pqm message I've received was from yesterday
<lifeless> stub: you should have had mail from balleny
<lifeless> elmo: ping - help needed 
<stub> lifeless: Nope. No mail.
<lifeless> stub: garh
<lifeless> 5/7 pqmjobs tested on balleny have failed
<lifeless> and neither you nor jamesh have recieved email
<Znarl> lifeless : Can I help you?
<lifeless> Znarl: please
<lifeless> 5 emails should have been sent from pqm on ballent
<lifeless> *balleny*
<lifeless> in the last 10 hours
<lifeless> but noone has recieved any AFAICT
<lifeless> I need to track them down for starters.
<stub> ddaa: Haven't seen that email yet. I'm receiving messages from other sources though.
* ddaa checks his mailqueue
<ddaa> ha ... ha...
<Znarl> Dec 14 09:55:36 balleny postfix/smtp[30173] : 48088201D1B: to=<stuart@stuartbishop.net>, relay=none, delay=3198, status=deferred (connect to mail4.bur.st[218.214.5.115] : Co)
<lifeless> Znarl: thats a good start! thanks
<Znarl> Looks like our fault, give me a minute to fix this.
* stub goes hunting for crap on rice
<cprov> morning all
* SteveA + brad --> lunch
<lifeless> morning
<ddaa> stub: _really_ sent
<Znarl> Fixed.
<cprov> lifeless: hi, is there anything wrong with PQM ? is is processing a job of mine from yesterday 12:20. Is it blocked ?
<matsubara> good morning!
<jamesh> cprov: he's been moving it to its own machine
<cprov> jamesh: uhm, ok then, PQM has a better home now ...
<lifeless> cprov: /topic
<lifeless> stub: please forward me that email :)
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: pouet
<lifeless> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: no pqm mail yet
<cprov> lifeless: ok
<lifeless> and, to save replying to a bunch of emails, I wanted to chat quickly about private branches
<lifeless> we (Mark and I and various others) explicity considered private branches throughout Sao Carlos
<lifeless> in that we wanted graceful degradation when branches aren't accessible, such as being behind a firewall
<lifeless> but we did not want a 'checkbox to make it private' as that really suggests the wrong thing to users
<lifeless> thats not explicitly stated as we spent a huge amount of time talking branches over 5 different ways, all the way through to the last week
<lifeless> so only the end result really got written up - sorry.
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm listening
<lifeless> ddaa: thats the key
<lifeless> I'm sure that raises questions and corollaries for you
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<lifeless> so lets talk those through
<lifeless> stub: jamesh: Znarl is kicking the mail queue
<lifeless> as soon as you get a pqm error please forward it to me
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm still listening.
<lifeless> ddaa: I've said my bit
<salgado> lifeless, do you want my failure message too?
<lifeless> salgado: that would be great
<salgado> sent
<lifeless> thanks
<ddaa> okay, first thing (in order in the mail) is branch pulling
<lifeless> Znarl: ping
<Znarl> lifeless : Yep?
<lifeless> stub: * Installing PL/PythonU
<lifeless> createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory
<ddaa> there are some provisions for error reporting, though I consider them incomplete (I would like something like access to error logs through the librarian)
<lifeless> Znarl: thats a missing launchpad dependency on balleny
<ddaa> but in the short term they are just not implemented
<lifeless> Znarl: probably I missed saying 'and the DatabaseSetup wiki pages requirements
<ddaa> short term, I think any error in jblack cronscript should send error spam to launchpad-errors
<lifeless> Znarl: can we get that pages pre-reqs in the base os, and in both chroots ?
<lifeless> the base is of immediate importance
<ddaa> then, switch to something more "compact" when it's implemented
<Znarl> lifeless : ok.
<ddaa> lifeless: is there a disagreement on that?
<lifeless> Znarl: now if possible, as I'm trying to get pqm moved:)
<lifeless> ddaa: thats fine with me, but that does not prevent using lp for our branches w/ james's script.
<lifeless> it just means spam.
<ddaa> that's not right for me as I'm concerned that this spam could make the error reporting unusable. But let's worry about this issue when it becomes a practical issue.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> if anything I think that that is just motivation to get the error reporting implemented
<ddaa> motivation is not the critical resource, time is
<ddaa> Let's move on.
<carlos> grrr the poor I/O performance is killing my laptop
<ddaa> I do not think it would appropriate to have a branch page that reads "0 revisions" for private branches. Instead it should read "private branch" or something that clearly means that no data is expected to appear on that page, ever.
<ddaa> But I guess you would call that "polish".
<carlos> lifeless, I got an error from PQM that I think is related to its setup, do you want it to debug the new installation?
<ddaa> lifeless: do we have agreement on that issue?
<carlos> it comes from an old request I sent yesterday
<lifeless> one sec, EADMIN
<lifeless> ddaa: I think that that is a separate issue.
<lifeless> I think that that revolves around whether launchpad should 'understand' having private branches, or just 'accomodate' them
<lifeless> we took 'accomodation' as the strategy in brazil.
<lifeless> carlos: no
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> I think that will lead to confused people. But I guess it's not considered important.
<lifeless> ddaa: I think there are other ways of showing it
<lifeless> i.e. 'no reading succeeded in the last year'
<ddaa> that can means essentially one of two things:
<ddaa> 1. the branch is private, nothing to do
<jamesh> lifeless: mailed you the PQM failure message: createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory
<ddaa> 2. there's a typo in the URL, the owner should be notified
<ddaa> 3. there's a bug somewhere, the admin should be notified
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: exceptions that we do not understand -> admin.
<jamesh> lifeless: should I resubmit, or wait til things are up and running again?
<lifeless> failures that we report to the system (see previous discussion) -> user via the branch message thread & error status
<ddaa> I'm happy get admin notifications for all errors, as the amount of typoed URL should stay quite low.
<lifeless> ddaa: you are trying to force this towards explicit statements about private branches
<ddaa> I'm not trying to force anything.
<ddaa> I'm exposing the issues I see.
<ddaa> And I have not noticed a proposal that would address them.
<lifeless> I think directly mailing you on every branch that fails to mirror would be counterproductive
<lifeless> I'm not trying to address them as you present them, I'm trying to put them into the context we looked at them in s.c., where they matter less.
<lifeless> jamesh: waut
<lifeless> jamesh: wait
<ddaa> lifeless: does that mean that those issue will to be considered under another perspective? That would muchly reduce the scope of this discussion.
<lifeless> ddaa: so, case 1 if lp accomodates it is simply that users solve connection failed errors themselves, and admins only deal with exceptions - new forms of errors
<ddaa> so, everybody that registers a private branch should be nagged to death about expected pull failures?
<ddaa> I guess that's not what you mean.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> you only need to nag on transitions
<lifeless> pass -> fail
<lifeless> fail -> pass
<lifeless> so right at the start, they will get 'mirroring failed' once, and never get a 'service restored'
<ddaa> Does that mean that pull attempts will be performed, and fail, after the initial "mirrorring failed", using e.g. the exponential delay strategy, without producing any feedback?
<ddaa> and without requiring any user intervention
<lifeless> that was the concept
<ddaa> Mh... okay, that bit is starting to make sense.
<lifeless> there will be feedback on the error status on the branch object
<lifeless> but no emails need be sent
<ddaa> So, on the broader issue:
<stub> Anyone know how to switch on my tv out?
<ddaa> the choice is to provide exactly as much private branc support that is needed for Launchpad development?
<ddaa> And not be bothered about the fact that disclosure policy of Launchpad is quite unique, at least in my experience.
<lifeless> ddaa: right
<lifeless> ddaa: we can only usefully design for the use cases direct clients of the programmers have
<lifeless> anything else is speculation
<lifeless> smart speculation, but speculation
<ddaa> that's why I suggested getting requirements from the business people, now that we have some.
<lifeless> did that, 'mark', in sao carlos
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> so, the final thing is that I think your argument about "private sftp is fine" is a bit at odd with reality...
* carlos wonders why did we have a meeting in a city with his name... IRC beeps too often since then....
<ddaa> but I guess that would be classified as pedantry.
<lifeless> anonymous sftp
<ddaa> yes, anonymous sftp
<lifeless> not private sftp
<lifeless> anonymous sftp is sane and meaningful
<ddaa> is that actually used out there?
<lifeless> same as anonymous ssh is useful for some cvs servers these days
<lifeless> and yes, pedantry
<lifeless> ok the last 7 failed branches are retrying now
<lifeless> that should take use through to my morning
<lifeless> I'm going to try and stay up for this
<salgado> cprov, who's supposed to know what are the titles and descriptions of the dbschema items that are needed by MirrorManagement
<salgado> ?
<lifeless> tomorrow I'll be working on performance improvements.
<ddaa> lifeless: do we have a spec out there about the error reporting logic we just discussed?
<lifeless> but I'm hitting 'beat' now.
<lifeless> ddaa: I thought ...Telemetry was about it
<lifeless> ddaa: but we can do one up.
<cprov> salgado: Kinnison, me, you ;) are you about to start the implementation ?
<ddaa> lifeless: my immediate concern is that I think that deserves at least one (probably several) entries in in the BazaarTaskList.
<lifeless> ddaa: will it work with the current stuff being rolled out? however verbosely and non clearly ?
<ddaa> The immediate issue (cannot use sftp URLs) does not, but the future new and improved error reporting does.
<ddaa> lifeless: I have no visibility on the branch pulling code.
<salgado> cprov, yes, I already started. would you list all dbschema classes with their respective items (including the title and description for each item)?
<lifeless> ddaa: yes, but you do on the api it needs (exposed via xml-rpc in theory. We need a service for it soon!)
<ddaa> lifeless: I do not see any reason for it not to work once the urls are in the database.
<lifeless> ddaa: ok
<lifeless> ddaa: so immediate thing, is to add a 'support sftp://' registration task.
<ddaa> But getting them there is going to require a small, but non-trivial amount of work.
<ddaa> Not something I can comfortably promise before the end of the week.
<lifeless> ddaa: and there should already have been one on the error reporting in the registry from the supermirror, so there should be no task list changes there
<lifeless> ddaa: thats ok, perhaps I or jamesh can do that. surely its easy to s/http/http|sftp/
<ddaa> not that easy
<ddaa> I expect that will requier a new pl-python procedure and new vocabulary. But maybe the required bits are already there.
<ddaa> I'm not sure if vocabulary is the right term though...
<ddaa> anyway, not a big task for somebody familiar with launchpad internals.
* ddaa does not see any task list item about error reporting
<cprov> salgado: adding them to the spec
<lifeless> ddaa: well, that should be added to - because regardless of form, the SM needs to be able to tell LP that its succeeded or failed to mirror
<salgado> cprov, great. thank you!
<lifeless> night all
<ddaa> sure, but the task list is only for well specced task that I'm confident can be implemented in the order of one week.
<ddaa> so far, this error reporting thing is quite fuzzy to me
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> well its not immediate any which way
* ddaa sticks that into "unresolved issues"
<daf> mpt: did you get my mail?
<daf> jamesh: still around?
<salgado> cprov, did you finish editting the spec? I have some questions that I want to add there
<salgado> lifeless, should I send my merge request again or pqm isn't ready yet?
<cprov> salgado: not yet, but i can save now 
<salgado> cprov, no need to, I can wait
<cprov> salgado: too late, it's already saved 
<mpt> daf, I got your question that is answered by <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadCapitalization>, which I'm implementing right now, but I did not get your list of headings you want changed
<jamesh> daf: yeah
<jamesh> for a bit
<daf> jamesh: ok, I just want to know what you think about my comment to bug 5461
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5461: redirects should canonicalise URLs In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: James Henstridge, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/5461
<daf> jamesh: if you think it's a good idea, I might hold off on landing my bug-2230 branch
<SteveA> daf: i think we should leave the status as it is
<SteveA> daf: if you're using the status field, then you need to understand what you're doing
<jamesh> daf: I don't think it's that big a deal.  There are about 3 codes that might be appropriate: 301 (Moved Permanently), 302 (Found) and 307 (Temporary Redirect)
<daf> ok, in that case I'll land it
<daf> thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<salgado> Kinnison, cprov, I added some questions to the MirrorManagement spec. would one of you guys answer then for me?
<Kinnison> salgado: I can do my best
<mpt> bradb, ping
<Nafallo> -ENOKIKO :-P
<Nafallo> can someone add a sourcepackage to dapper for me? :-)
<Nafallo> linuxdcpp
<daf> mpt: thanks, that page answers my immediate question
<daf> mpt: I haven't compiled that list yet
<daf> mpt: I'll send it to you as soon as I have
<salgado> Kinnison, great. thank you. :)
<Kinnison> salgado: cprov will try and help too
<cprov> salgado: I'm on it 
<LarstiQ> I see the rollout has made it, very nice!
<Kinnison> cprov: star
<mpt> daf: good good
<mpt> jamesh, what can I do with an OOPS-CODE?
<mpt> where do I look it up?
<bradb> mpt: pong
<mpt> bradb, about bug 977
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #977: Commenting on bug should add you to the CC list In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/977
<mpt> would you be ok with that being adjusted to "... unless you're already subscribed to the product/package/whatever"?
<SteveA> mpt: for production, chinstrap:/srv/gangotri-logs/2005-12-14
<SteveA> that's today's oopses
<mpt> bradb, because I don't want to get two copies of every bugmail just from being subscribed to the launchpad project (for example)
<mpt> thanks SteveA 
<SteveA> the oops filename has a number, related to the time it occured
<SteveA> then a dot
<SteveA> and then the OOPS code
<SteveA> for staging, there is a parallel directory structure
<SteveA> there is an rsync job running every 10 minutes or so
<SteveA> that copies recent oops reports onto chinstrap
<bradb> mpt: That seems pretty reasonable. I'm not in the right mode to think about how to clearly communicate that in the UI, but suggestions welcome.
<SteveA> mpt, brad: why should this matter?
<SteveA> surely we're doing a set() operation on recipients?
<SteveA> so we send one mail out to each
<mpt> oh, hmm
<mpt> that's true
* mpt is just used to getting two copies of many bugmails already
<bradb> SteveA: It matters when the team has an email address.
<bradb> If that's not the case, then yes, it'll be set()ified into just one email being sent to that person
<SteveA> you mean when the team has an email address that is a list?
<bradb> yeah
<mpt> that's a catch-21
<SteveA> that's not our problem, really
<SteveA> if someone is subscribed to a list, and also individually
<mpt> because once WhateverSubscriptions are implemented, teams won't *need* to have e-mail addresses that are lists
<SteveA> that's the same as with anything else
<SteveA> so, no problem
<bradb> SteveA: It could be our problem. A few people at UBZ mentioned not wanting to get duplicate bugmail in this scenario.
<bradb> The UI could be smart enough to say "you're already getting notifications about changes to this bug"
<SteveA> let's wait until all these changes land
<SteveA> and then see
<SteveA> what do you think mpt?
<bradb> lifeless: Can you add:
<bradb>   sourcecode/bzrtools
<bradb>   sourcecode/testresources
<bradb> to .bzrignore in rocketfuel?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> we should not be ignoring subtrees
<lifeless> that will interact badly as subtree support comes onine
<mpt> SteveA, I agree that it's not our problem, but we're causing the problem as long as WhateverSubscriptions aren't implemented
<mpt> (and last I checked it wasn't specced yet)
<SteveA> what exactly is WhateverSubscriptions?
<lifeless> this is because the behaviour for current revision will change with upcoming bzrs
<bradb> lifeless: hm, ok
<SteveA> lifeless: is there any sense in ignoring now, and unignoring when we bzr improves to get subtree support?
<mpt> SteveA, being able to subscribe to a product, or a package, or a project, or a distro, or a distro release
<bradb> mpt: InitialBugContacts is step one of that.
<mpt> indeed it is
<SteveA> then i think we're fine.  IBC will land soon.
<SteveA> there is one outstanding issue for kiko and me and brad to sort out
<lifeless> SteveA: I really dont think thats a good idea
<mpt> SteveA, for example, I'm subscribed to launchpad-bugs@ and get two copies of bugs that I'm explicitly subscribed to. If I could subscribe to the Launchpad project instead, launchpad-bugs@ would no longer be necessary, and I would no longer get duplicate bugmails.
<mpt> (two copies of bugmails for bugs, rather)
<salgado> cprov, dude, variable names can't start with a number, can you fix the items of MirrorSpeed while you're answering those questions?
<cprov> salgado: ok ... crying  child right ONE instead on 1 ...
<cprov> becomes funny for 128 ;)
<lifeless> stub: around ?
<stub> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> error with newpqm
<Kinnison> cprov: S1K S1M S256K
<lifeless> forwarded to you, I think its pgsql related  - but its definately an area you have fiddled heaavily with
<lifeless> can you check it out ?
<salgado> cprov, did you rename DistributionMirror.mirrortype to DistributionMirror.content?
<cprov> Kinnison: ok  and clarity is somewhere far from here 
<cprov> salgado: thinking about it, just now 
<Kinnison> MirrorSpeed.ms128k
<Kinnison> I know hungarian sucks, but it solves the issue
<stub> lifeless: OperationalError: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "importd"
<stub> I thought my wildcard entries would be fine :-(
<stub> I'll fix it in a mo
<lifeless> ah, I missed that line. that makes it clear though :)
<salgado> cprov, well, the spec doesn't have mirrortype anymore, and it had 30 minutes ago
<cprov> salgado: did you already create the tables ?
<salgado> cprov, yes
<salgado> tables, database classes, interfaces
<cprov> salgado: if yes, I can change they back, but I think 'content' is better concept then 'type' ... you can rename it now or leave it to the future :(
<salgado> so, please let me know if you change anything in the spec, as it's approved and I already started implementing
<salgado> I agree with you content is a better name, I just want to know about the changes you make
<salgado> so I can keep the code consistent with the spec
<salgado> cprov, I have no clue as to what the items in MirrorStatus should be, and the spec doesn't mention anything related to possible statuses
<salgado> cprov, same for the dbschema used in MirrorDistroArchRelease.pocket
<cprov> the changes are kind of last minutes, and I've just saved because you need to add your questions
<salgado> oh, okay. sorry then
<cprov> salgado: pocket is PackagePublishingPocket 
<cprov> salgado: MirrorStatus is comming, as your unresolved issues,  just one min
<salgado> cprov, another question: why is there a status column in both MirrorDistroArchRelease and MirrorDistroReleaseSource, if we already have that column in DistributionMirror?
<cprov> salgado: DRM has no status IIRC.
<cprov> salgado: DM, sorry
<salgado> that's right. my mistake
<cprov> salgado: MDAR and MDRS have status because we control them separately
<salgado> cprov, MirrorProbeRecord.datetime is not a very good name. do you have any suggestion?
<cprov> datecreated, I think
<cprov> salgado: if you agree I can fix it from my draft
<salgado> datecreated is okay, I guess
<cprov> fine
<Kinnison> datecreated is the launchpad-style :-)
<SteveA> although, it is usually a date and time
<SteveA> so "whencreated" would be more accurate.  nonetheless, we use "datecreated"
<stub> lifeless: postgres auth on balleny should now be fine
<cprov> simply "created" sounds better, but as you mentioned LP-style is "datecreated", which is ok too
<SteveA> "created" sounds like a boolean
<Kinnison> SteveA: If only we'd bothered putting ?s on the end of boolean column names, etc
<cprov> SteveA: xiiii, yes .. 
<SteveA> created_question_mark ?
<SteveA> like that band, therapy_question_mark
* cprov runs for lunch ...
<Kinnison> SteveA: More like FooBarRecord."created?"
<cprov> sorry, MM spec is up
<SteveA> Kinnison: is_created or was_created is a common pattern
<Kinnison> SteveA: boo hiss
* Kinnison runs the campaign-for-fewer-underscores
<Kinnison> FooBarRecord.sqlbCreated
<SteveA> key
<kiko> hey there
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> the new pqm machine is missing the unzip command
<carlos> lifeless, ?
<carlos> my merge failed (again) because that
<carlos> grr
<lifeless> Znarl: ^^^
<SteveA> carlos: oh?
<SteveA> should unzip be in the launchpad dependencies package then?
<lifeless> that should be documented somewhere yes
<SteveA> we should be using the launchpad dependencies package for this stuff
<lifeless> right.
<SteveA> not relying on docs
<SteveA> but on the package
<lifeless> anyhoo, it seems its all a matter of attracting admin attention now
<SteveA> what about the package
<SteveA> ?
<Znarl> lifeless : OK, adding.
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm worried about pqm now the package per se
<lifeless> Znarl: I'm crashing, its 3am
<kiko> balleny huh?
<lifeless> I've baby sat enough I think
<kiko> congratulations lifeless 
<SteveA> the package should be in malone, for bugtracking it
<kiko> indeed it should
<SteveA> it should also be in the launchpad project in launchpad
<SteveA> so that we can file bugs on it
<kiko> I'll do that later today.
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFsioey.html
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<lifeless> Znarl: can you please honour any like requests that come up tonight?
<Znarl> lifeless : Ok, I'll keep an eye out for more complaints.
<lifeless> Znarl: stevea or kiko should vet anything
<kiko> lifeless, I vet you going to bed!
<lifeless> but if they say 'aye' then stash it in the chroots and base too please.
<lifeless> Znarl: thanks a million.
<lifeless> kiko: :)
<lifeless> kiko: its happening, ELYNNE for starters.
<carlos> SteveA, is not launchpad directly but hct
<Znarl> lifeless : OK, I'll run requests past stevea or kiko if I'm unsure of anything.
<kiko> okay now that you smiled I'll take that back
<SteveA> we need linux-31337rutekit on balleny please
<lifeless> Znarl: sweet, thanks
<kiko> LOL
<kiko> SteveA, who owns launchpad-dependencies?
<SteveA> mdz
<Znarl> ...or maybe just kiko, not stevea.
<kiko> yeah, who is that impostor SteveA anyway
<kiko> I only trust it's him if he says "root kit" in lithuanian!
<daf> strange: I submitted a request to PQM, and it seems the mail was delivered, but it hasn't landed and it's not still in the queue
<kiko> daf, I think lifeless has moved it to a new box -- can you retry?
<kiko> I don't know if pqm.ubuntu.com has been updates
<daf> ah
<kiko> updated
<daf> my next door neighbour wants to talk to me about using Rosetta for PledgeBank, so I'm going to go over for a cup of tea
* cyberix feels a bit launchpad blind
<carlos> daf, dude, which kind of neighbours do you have? 
<mpt> In what way, cyberix?
<carlos> ;-)
<cyberix> I'd like to write a feature request for Metacity. Can I do this somewhere in Launchpad?
<mpt> cyberix, not really
<cyberix> Ok. So I'm not really blind. Just in the wrong palce.
<kiko> mpt, he could write a distro spec on that.
<mpt> cyberix, Launchpad doesn't host feature specifications itself. That's usually done on a wiki.
<carlos> I need to go out for two - three hours, see you later!
<cyberix> Well, I could use 1EUR and create a bounty ;-P
<mpt> cyberix: Once you have the spec written up somewhere you could link it to the Metacity product (or the Ubuntu distribution, as kiko suggested)
<kiko> right.
<mpt> but the former won't be useful if the Metacity maintainers aren't using Launchpad :-)
<carlos> mpt, well, kiko pointed to a distro spec
<kiko> right
<kiko> so he could use the Ubuntu wiki.
<cyberix> There is no "social machine" to throw the bugs forward?
<carlos> I suppose the metacity maintainer would point upstream to that spec ;-)
<kiko> cyberix, oh, there is!
<kiko> cyberix, you can point bugs to an upstream product as well
<kiko> and you can link bug reports
<mpt> cyberix, there's no way of automatically reporting the bug in the upstream bug tracker, if that's what you mean
<mpt> and bugs are not the same thing as specifications :-)
<kiko> social machine can mean many things :)
* cyberix would really prefer to have an insanely easy bug/feature-bounty system.
* cprov has another PQM failure due missed zip pkg and wonder if anyone is responsible to fix it 
<mpt> It bothers me that specifications and bug reports are separate things
<cyberix> "Pay for a feature/bugfix"-option in help menu. Along "translate"
<mpt> and that bug reports and bounties are separate things, even
<kiko> I see
<cyberix> the translate-option is a great step towards community work.
<mpt> hmm, bugtrackers-portlet-details.pt is smelly
<kiko> it smells of cheese
<mpt> yes
* mpt changes the heading to something less tendentious
<cyberix> In future I'm hoping to see similar ways of supporting, by giving money. For those who don't have the time or knownledge.
<LarstiQ> cyberix: didn't Znarl already fix that?
<cyberix> Znarl?
<LarstiQ> argh
<LarstiQ> s/cyberix/cprov/
<LarstiQ> cyberix: tabcompletion snafu
<cyberix> ok
<cyberix> The pay system should not be only easy, but almost "too easy".
<cprov> LarstiQ: AFAICS, not yet :(
<cyberix> Like the software that recommends you stuff at Amazon.
<LarstiQ> cprov: hmm, thought he did
<Znarl> cprov : I thought I did too.
<cyberix> So that every teenager starts to support Ubuntu :-)
<LarstiQ> cyberix: like, money should roll out of your pocket by itself? ;)
<cyberix> LarstiQ: You got the idea.
<cyberix> The International money transfers are already a very big problem.
<mpt> Deposit $20 in your Launchpad account, then offer 50 cents for this bug, 50 cents for that one, 50 cents for the other ...
<cyberix> mpt: Something like that.
<cprov> Znarl: ehe, It could be only effective in the n+1 job ...  let's see what jamesh's job get
<SteveA> 50 cent bugs?  lends a whole new meaning to drive by debugging.
<cyberix> SteveA: Ofcourse multiple users could donate to a bug they think is important.
<cyberix> I might pay 5 or even 10 euros (if it was very easy) to someone who fixed the one bug in Gnome-terminal that irritates me most.
<Hieronymus> xkeyboard-config has no translations, but there are translations in the source. How can I upload them?
<cyberix> mpt: Ofcourse the ease of deposit is also a problem.
<cyberix> mpt: Teens don't have credit cards.
<kiko> cyberix, why don't you offer the bounty on irc.gnome.org, on #gnome or some other related channel?
<mpt> I didn't get a credit card until I was 27
<cyberix> kiko: Because it is not this one case that matters
<kiko> (mpt, that's not something you need to go about saying in public)
<cyberix> kiko: It is the general ease of Supporting Ubuntu by paying.
<cyberix> kiko: And free software in general
<kiko> cyberix, I understand
<salgado> cprov, what do you think of renaming DistributionMirror.primary* to DistributionMirror.official*?
<cprov> can someone help me to sort the last PQM failute -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHXlOYa.html
<cyberix> kiko: I might still ask about the bug there. So thanks for the address. Didn't know they have own irc-network
<cprov> salgado: not so good, because these names do not reflect what those fields are 
<kiko> cyberix, yeah, hey all hang out in here
<salgado> cprov, really? what those fields are then? 
<cprov> salgado: "primarycandidate" explicit means "This mirror is official CANDIDATE and it can be tweaked by the onwer" ... doesn't it
<kiko> cprov, the error is known, just retry -- Znarl has install zip now.
<cprov> salgado: "primaryapproved" mean some LP-ENTITY has approved it 
<cprov> kiko: ok, thx
<cprov> salgado: "official" state is the AND combination of both
<cprov> salgado: is it clear ?
<cprov> salgado: even a good/complete mirror could not be "official", if the onwer doesn't agree with it  
<kiko> Znarl, could you add deb-src lines for all releases and pockets in drescher's sources.list, and re-run apt-get update?
<salgado> cprov, yes, I understood how to check if a mirror is official or not. my concern was that the names primarycandidate and primaryapproved are far from good
<SteveA> salgado: is there a way to edit wiki names in launchpad?
<mpt> SteveA, what was the better name you came with for "Translation Perms"?
<salgado> SteveA, yes, /people/$person/+editwikinames
<SteveA> salgado: is it in a menu?
<SteveA> i couldn't find it
<Znarl> kiko : Can you create an RT request please?
<cprov> salgado: maybe official[candidate,approved]  would make more sense associated with "official" property
<SteveA> mpt: remind me what they mean... it's about whether the translations need to be done by some team, or whether anyone can do them?
<kiko> Znarl, I needed that right away or not at all :)
<mpt> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> so, it is the policy for accepting translations.
<Znarl> kiko : Right away is fine, but I still need you to create an RT request.
<kiko> okay, cool.
<kiko> I just don't want to bother you if you are too immediately busy 
<salgado> SteveA, no, it's in the portlet below the menu
<SteveA> i see
<Znarl> kiko : Elmo makes me dust the data centre racks if I do work without RT requests being created.
<SteveA> it's "below the fold"
<SteveA> and i didn't notice it
<SteveA> salgado: with the new layout, it would be better on the LHS
<SteveA> because the actions menu is so long now
<kiko> Znarl, and I can't disagree with him. rt issue filed.
<SteveA> salgado: want me to file a bug for that, or can you just do it?
<SteveA> or, brad can do it on his vilnius-fixes branch
<daf> Launchpad doesn't see mto be generating tracebacks
<SteveA> salgado: i want to encourage you to ask either me, or mpt, about UI issues
<daf> how long until James' error reporting stuff lands?
<SteveA> salgado: mpt and i should be talking enough so that we're consistent
<SteveA> daf: landed already
<kiko> daf, can I hear a recording of your fiddling?
<kiko> I didn't think you had a musical bent
<SteveA> see chinstrap:/srv/gangotri-logs
<daf> !?
<SteveA> then by date
<SteveA> filenames inside there are time-in-day.oopsid
<stub> daf: I think it landed today
<SteveA> but, developers should still be seeing TBs when logged in
<SteveA> so, there's a bug there
<daf> indeed
<daf> I am logged in
<salgado> SteveA, right, so what should I do with all those links that are on that portlet? I think placing then on the overview menu won't be good, as it'd make us have almost 20 links there
<SteveA> salgado: we should just put that "edit" portlet on the left, not on the right
<kiko> it needs balance
<SteveA> then it would be much more visible
<salgado> SteveA, but then, shouldn't we move the 'Edit GPG Keys' and all others to that portlet?
<salgado> I mean, all others that are related to edit something related to that person
<SteveA> that would add 7 items to the menu box
<SteveA> giving a total of 15
<SteveA> that may be too many.  try it out with the box on the right, and see how that works for you
<SteveA> that's a simple change, and easy to make
<SteveA> maybe show that screen to someone like johan, and ask him to change the wiki name.  see if he sees how. 
<salgado> actually it'll add only 6
<SteveA> if that isn't obvious to him, then we should move it into the menus
<SteveA> salgado: i see... gpg and ssh keys are repeated
<SteveA> so maybe only 5
<SteveA> yeah, it adds 5
<daf> kiko: fiddling?
<salgado> yes, only 5
<kiko> daf, I'm just chuckling at your activity report ;)
<SteveA> salgado: okay, do it.  into the menu!
<daf> kiko: heh, oops
<kiko> BjornT_, excellent work on the gpg debugging, way to go
<salgado> does pqm's email address changed?
<kiko> that's not english!
<kiko> cprov, I think we should try and fix the publisher ourselves.
<salgado> the email address I should use to request a merge changed?
<cprov> kiko: you're looking very optimistic today
<cprov> kiko: I'm won't be afraid to face it if you have a plan ;)
<kiko> cprov, can we try first just adding a friggin DAR?
<kiko> otherwise I'll look at the code with you
<cprov> kiko: ok, creating an empty DAR for breezy-autotest 
<kiko> matsubara, bug 5788 is a dupe of the wrap-urls-bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5788: Branch URLs can easily be too wide for new layout In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5788
<mpt> kiko, marked it
* Kinnison 's wrists start to ache
<Kinnison> I forgot to unsuspend workrave this morning, didn't I?
* Kinnison urghs
<SteveA> stub: can i get that whiteboard report tomorrow sometime?
<salgado> SteveA, any idea why the "Overview" menu is collapsed when you go to the "+edithackergotchi page? (the same happens for the +editemblem, in case of teams)
* salgado reads bugmail of bug 5787 and realizes he wasn't the first one to notice that problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5787: wrong menus on edit hackergotchi page In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Dafydd Harries, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5787
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> see that bug
<SteveA> probably a facet zcml thing now registered
<salgado> apparently the generalform don't expect a facet in its declaration
<daf> ooh, https://launchpad.net/errors gives me an oops
<SteveA> daf: we don't want that any more
<SteveA> it should give 404
<daf> ah
<SteveA> we use chinstrap etc. for that now
<SteveA> salgado: oh?  that's interesting.  it's also a bug on generalform.
<SteveA> salgado: best assign the bug to me then...
<daf> bug 5789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5789: /errors page should be removed In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5789
<salgado> SteveA, did you have a look at that patch I sent you thursday (and re-sent yesterday)? 
<SteveA> salgado: you chose to set menu.request in _nearest_menu but in the other place that returns an application menu
<SteveA> this should be more symmetrical
<SteveA> iow, set it in the place that returns a facet menu, not in _nearest_menu
<SteveA> this aspect of the menus system hasn't been tested
<SteveA> i don't see a 'request' attribute in the appropriate menu interface
<salgado> SteveA, right. I think I can fix this. I was most concerned with that XXX I left there, which I have no idea how to properly solve it
<SteveA> that XXX has no date or owner
<salgado> well, that's because I don't plan to merge this code with it there
<SteveA> +            # XXX: Need to stick the view's predefined params here too, so we 
<SteveA> +            # get the advanced form with the right values selected.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's the one?
<salgado> yes
<SteveA> why are you using a view class to do the redirect, and not a redirection() in the navigation?
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> i guess
<SteveA> because you only want to do so sometimes
<SteveA> salgado: i can't really help here.  i don't know what the issues are, and i haven't seen the UI in action.
<salgado> exactly. only when I get an advanced query parameter
<SteveA> can you get a sample server set up at async, so i can try it out?
<salgado> sure
<SteveA> or give me a branch to look at (although i won't look until next week)
<salgado> SteveA, http://async.com.br:8082/products/firefox/+bugs
<salgado> SteveA, actually, http://async.com.br:8082/products/firefox/+bugs-critical
<salgado> SteveA, that's a pre-defined search, which shows only the critical bugs
<salgado> I want that when you click on "Advanced...", that you get to the advanced search, and "Critical" is the only value selected in the Severity widget
<SteveA> salgado: mail these details to me and i'll look this evening, when brad has gone
<salgado> okay
<salgado> SteveA, I have a patch that moves those "hidden" links into the menu. it's almost trivial; would you review it?
<SteveA> yes
<salgado> SteveA, mailed it to you
<SteveA> salgado: it is good.  one comment.
<SteveA> leave in the empty metal slot div for the right portlets
<SteveA> mark and i were going through a phase of i'd remove the empty ones, and he'd re-add them and so on
<SteveA> without realizing it
<SteveA> so we talked it over at UBZ, and decided to leave them in as a placeholder in general
<salgado> I see. I'll remember that from now on
<SteveA> salgado: maybe you'd like to add the 'facet' attr to the zcml for generalform?
<SteveA> it isn't too hard.
<SteveA> you can see the tests in the system doctests, and the code to do it in the webapp/metazcml.py
<SteveA> there is a mix-in interface for specifying the zcml schema
<SteveA> and then you just need to handle it, couple of lines of code there
<salgado> okay. /me looks
<salgado> SteveA, one question, though. I can only see a facet in the zcml declaration of pages that are not in the overview facet
<salgado> IOW, I don't see why only the edithackergotchi and editemblem pages need this
<mpt> those two pages should be merged anyhow
<mpt> a person's hackergotchi is equivalent to a team's emblem
<SteveA> salgado: the page-setup code doesn't even look for a facet higher up in the zcml
<SteveA> as a workaround, you can set the __launchpad_facet__ attribute (i think that's it)
<SteveA> in the init method
<SteveA> to the appropriate facet
<SteveA> maybe it is __launchpad_facetname__
<SteveA> you'll find it in the facets code
<SteveA> yes, that's it
<SteveA>  __launchpad_facetname__
<SteveA> that would be a quick workaround to fix the bug
<SteveA> without having to fix generalform too
* salgado would prefer the quick workaround in order to go back to MirrorManagement
<salgado> is it a problem if I do that, SteveA?
<SteveA> no problem
<SteveA> please file a bug on general form, though
<salgado> will do
<niemeyer> Heh.. GvR has been googled..
<SteveA> as in?
<SteveA> hired?
<niemeyer> Yep
<niemeyer> Good for us.. looks like he'll have more time for Python
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> niemeyer: got a URL about that?
<salgado> SteveA, I added the rightportlets placeholders and did that workaround to fix the issue with generalform. want me to send the patch again?
<SteveA> salgado: is kiko around?
<SteveA> salgado: no need.  r=me
<niemeyer> SteveA: Nope.. it's in the PSF list, which has no open archive IIRC
<salgado> SteveA, kiko went out with cprov, I think
<salgado> he's not here, that I'm sure
<kiko> yep
<kiko> I'm here
* bradb heads off, later
<SteveA> hey mpt 
<stickman> is account registration working?
<mpt> ho SteveA 
<SteveA> i just had a call with mark
<SteveA> and kiko (for some of it)
<SteveA> and mark said that launchpad is looking pretty nice in the UI, and commended the work you've done of late
<mpt> What does Mark think of the new layout?
<mpt> oh, good
<salgado> stickman, it should be. did you have any problems?
<stickman> i never receive a confirmation email.  not sure what's going on.
<salgado> stickman, the confirmation emails can take some time to arrive, in some cases. when you tried to sign up?
<stickman> i've tried multiple times over a period of several weeks. and with two different email addresses.
<salgado> stickman, is it possible that the emails got caught in a spam filter?
<stickman> nope.  checked there.  one account has not filtering at all.
<salgado> kiko, we don't have access to the bounced emails yet, do we?
<LarstiQ> stickman: hmm, should surely have had it by now then
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<stickman> wait.  tried another email and got something.
<stickman> ok. registered now.  thanks all.
<salgado> stickman, you're welcome
<carlos> daf, hi
<stickman> i'm relatively new to ubuntu so i figured i'd check it out.  
<salgado> cprov, I added another question to the MirrorManagement spec:  What is DistributionMirror.pulsesource and who's allowed to change it?
<mpt> home time for mpt
<kiko> SteveA, I received no answer on that yet. :-(
<kiko> I think I'm going to msg Znarl 
* sivang hi(s) the channel. arrived at home at last
<sivang> daf: when you have time, I'd appriciate comments on my remaining remarks inline RFS
<sivang> jblack: what's needed in order to fininsh the rocketfuel-get script?
* jordi works on some important mail about rosetta. :)
<LarstiQ> sounds important :)
<jordi> openoffice considering rosetta officially
<LarstiQ> ooh
<LarstiQ> still considering though?
<jordi> they want two features
<jordi> not too difficult
<mdke> pretty hot
<mdke> don't you have firefox and mailman too now?
<jordi> mailman yes, not firefox
<jordi> unless I'm totally out of date :)
<jordi> carlos: are you sure this is talking about the global l10n project, or just the British team?
<jordi> or whatever team, I mean
<carlos> jordi, he says is the coordinator of the global l10n team
<carlos> jordi, I don't see any reference to a concrete team...
* jordi googles the name.
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<carlos> jordi, do you need anything from me?
<jordi> carlos: I am fearing this is not the whole openoffice
<jordi> but Esperanto.
<mdke> lol
<mdke> that would be a catch anyhow :)
<carlos> jordi, just ask him directly ;-)
<jordi> mdke: we'd have Kurdish and Esperanto. :)
<mdke> :)
<mdke> carlos, if you have time tomorrow can you have a look at my mail to rosetta-users about the po's we download from rosetta and send back through xml2po?
<jordi> from the first read it sounds to me like he's just a translator
<jordi> no coordinator
<jordi> well
<jordi> the coordinator for just a translation team
<carlos> mdke, sure, I have it in my queue, sorry for not answering it earlier...
<mdke> carlos, no problem, i wasn't sure how busy you were :)
<mdke> carlos, no massive rush
<carlos> mdke, as an advance, I think those are Rosetta bugs
<carlos> at least the duplicate problem is a know problem
<carlos> see you tomorrow!!
<mdke> cool
<mdke> night
#launchpad 2005-12-20
<cprov> night all
<uid> hello
<uid> i want to contribute
<uid> into a project
<uid> with who i have to contact?
<mdke> uid, it depends on the project
<uid> ubuntu-server
<LarstiQ> uid: having a launchpad account is a good start
<uid> i already created
<uid> :p
<mdke> uid, you should contact the admins of that project
<uid> im already doing that
<uid> thank you
<uid> :)
<lifeless> moing
<jamesh> lifeless: my merge failed on the TestImportKeyRing test -- I'm wondering if we're seeing the crash bug some others (Bjorn, cprov) were seeing
<jamesh> (the output just stops at that test)
<lifeless> Dec 14 16:58:49 pqm [46912504432336]  INFO: running precommit hook: make check_merge
<lifeless> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000005989200 ***
<lifeless> jamesh: ^^
<jamesh> that's it
<jamesh> it's something I haven't been able to reproduce locally
<jamesh> I wonder what's different between bellany and chinstrap?
<lifeless> amd64
<lifeless> and breezy
<lifeless> I can run manual tests for you
<lifeless> if you tell me what to do, I shall do it
<jamesh> lifeless: BjornT was able to reproduce the crash with "python test.py -vvf canonical.launchpad.utilities"
<jamesh> it'd be useful to get a copy of gpgme with symbols
<lifeless> Znarl: ^^ 
<lifeless> elmo: ^^
<lifeless> if thats a reasonable thing, I'll open an rt for it
<jamesh> also python2.4-dbg too, if it's not there
<jamesh> I half wonder if it's worth rewriting the portions of pyme that we care about
<jamesh> without the use of swig
<lifeless> I would talk with upstream
<lifeless> we have permission to feed the changes back
* jamesh wishes we had fedora-style debuginfo packages
<lifeless> what do they offer?
<jamesh> dettached debug information
<jamesh> they are generated automatically as a side effect of the package build process
<jamesh> for every package that contains executables
<jamesh> (or shared libraries)
<lifeless> theres a trivial debhelper facility for that
<lifeless> with compat >= 5, dh_strip --dbg-package==foo-dbg
<jamesh> sure
<jamesh> the reason it's useful is that there is debuginfo packages for pretty much everything
<jamesh> rather than only the cases where a package maintainer bothered turning on the feature
<lifeless> fair enough
<LarstiQ> that's more a matter of policy though?
<jamesh> LarstiQ: yes.  That doesn't change the fact that I wish we had them :)
<lifeless> debian has some reasonable size concerns about this ;)
<lifeless> ok theres a config build running
<jamesh> that's what mdz said when I mentioned it to him
<lifeless> when it finishes I'll do that test for you
<jamesh> thank you
<LarstiQ> jamesh: I understand the craving :)
<jamesh> on the archive size issue, the fedora archives have the debuginfo packages in their own subdirectory, so a mirror could easily exclude them
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/tests/launchpad$ make build
<lifeless> python2.4 utilities/shhh.py make -C sourcecode build PYTHON=python2.4 \
<lifeless>     PYTHON_VERSION=2.4 LPCONFIG=default
<lifeless> pqm@balleny:~/tests/launchpad$ python test.py -vvf canonical.launchpad.utilities
<lifeless> Configuration file found.
<lifeless> Running FUNCTIONAL tests at level 1
<lifeless> Running FUNCTIONAL tests from /home/pqm/tests/launchpad/lib
<lifeless> Parsing ftesting.zcml
<lifeless> testCheckTrustDb (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... ok
<lifeless> testEmptyGetKeys (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... ok
<lifeless> testImportKeyRing (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... ok
<lifeless> testPopulatedGetKeys (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... ok
<lifeless> testSetOwnerTrust (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x000000000196c490 ***
<lifeless> Aborted
<lifeless> jamesh: have you tried with valgrind ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I haven't been able to reproduce locally (either on my AMD64 system, or my x86 laptop)
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. keep feeding me things to do, I don't have cycles to debug but I do to do stuff for you
<jamesh> lifeless: what would be most useful for me would be a stack trace generated with a gpgme with symbols
<lifeless> jamesh: ok. I can't do that trivially until we get admin time.
<lifeless> what does your amd64 run? 
<jamesh> breezy
<lifeless> what packages do you have, should we compare versions of gpgme, etc ?
<lifeless> btw, scarey thing: that result is from rocketfuel HEAD.
<jamesh> 1.0.2-1build1
<jamesh> lifeless: would it be possible to build gpgme and run the tests with LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<lifeless> jamesh: not without the build depends
<Znarl> lifeless : What's up?
<lifeless> Znarl: background: we've had a intermittent C error occuring on some folks machines for launchpad
<lifeless> 13:16 < lifeless> testSetOwnerTrust (canonical.launchpad.utilities.ftests.test_gpghandler.TestImportKeyRing) ... *** glibc detected *** double free or
<lifeless>                   corruption (!prev): 0x000000000196c490 ***
<lifeless> 13:16 < lifeless> Aborted
<lifeless> this is occuring on balleny, which makes newpqm, well, useless.
<lifeless> so we need to get enough info together to fix this bug asap.
<jamesh> Znarl: we'd like to be able to test with a libgpgme11 with debug symbols
<jamesh> (preferably with the same compile options though -- the debug build option for some packages turns off all optimisations, which could hide the bug)
<jamesh> installing the gpgme build deps might be easier though, and just build gpgme from source
<Znarl> Sounds like you don't have a clear plan?
<lifeless> Znarl: well its a locked down machine, so my basic plan is to give jamesh whatever stuff he asks for - right now hes asking for a stack trace with line numbers for gpgme
<lifeless> (libgpgme11)
<jamesh> the traces I got from cprov and bjorn looked like some of the frames came from functions whose symbols had been stripped
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> its 3am for Znarl 
<lifeless> he's going to do dedicated stuff with use when he has slept
<lifeless> which is now :) 
<lifeless> jamesh: you know how to tweak a package to generate debug symbols ?
<lifeless> jamesh: I think it would help znarl to have a patch to the gpgme11 source to make a -dbg package
<lifeless> which we can just get installed
<jamesh> lifeless: looks like rebuilding the package with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip should do
<lifeless> jamesh: thats different
<lifeless> jamesh: that gives a variation of the package.
<lifeless> adding a control and rule for -dbg gives us debuginfo style flexability
<lifeless> if you don't know how, I'll do that in the next 4-5 hours
<jamesh> I don't know how.  I haven't gotten round to learning debian packaging in detail
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll do it, and you can learn from the diff ;)
<lifeless> in fact, I'll cheat, I'll see if a motu has some cycles to do it
<Nafallo> haven't done it before, but I'll try.
<lifeless> http://www.magicalforest.se/~nafallo/gpgme1.0_1.0.2-1ubuntu1.debdiff <- jamesh Znarl thats the recipe to make detached symbols for gnupg
<lifeless> thanks heaps to Nafallo 
<jamesh> cool.
<jamesh> I'll have to teach myself about this sometime ...
<lifeless> jamesh: just read the diff 
<jamesh> I did
<lifeless> except for s/version/symbols/ its a good example;
<jamesh> there is actually one other thing which the fedora debuginfo packages do: include source code, and rewrite the debuginfo to point at the location the source code gets installed to
<lifeless> ah, thats either great or diabolical
<jamesh> but this should hopefully give the needed info
<lifeless> (I'm thinking 1Gb source packages)
<jamesh> they usually don't turn out as large as you might think
<lifeless> no really
<lifeless> openoffice is a gb
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
<jamesh> cut all the build infrastructure, documentation, images, etc
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> well X used to be huge too
<lifeless> but yeah, I can see the difference
<jamesh> it pulls the list of source files to include from the actual debug info
<spiv> Excellent, I can actually bzr push to my sftp server.
<jamesh> spiv: congratulations
<spiv> jamesh: Your openssh/paramiko sftp hack caused me a little bit of grief last night, until I remembered it. :)
<jamesh> spiv: the original one, or the version that eventually got merged?
<spiv> Whatever is in bzr snapshot deb from yesterday.
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> my original version was a bzr plugin that monkey patched the sftp transport
<Nafallo> and now? :-)
<jamesh> which like many monkey patches is quite fragile
<spiv> Because I needed to teach my SFTP server to treat a request to exec 'sftp' as if it were a request for subsystem 'sftp'.
<spiv> (Previously I just refused all exec requests).
<jamesh> Nafallo: I refactored it as a patch against bzr, which got merged
<spiv> Which was pretty simple, once I figured out what was needed :)
<jamesh> spiv: it should be requesting the sftp subsystem
<Nafallo> jamesh: ah, nice :-)
<spiv> jamesh: Hmm.  The version here isn't.  I wonder why not.  It doesn't really matter, both ways work fine now...
<jamesh> spiv: the command it runs here is: ssh -oForwardX11=no -oForwardAgent=no -oClearAllForwardings=yes -oProtocol=2 -oNoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost=yes -s chinstrap.ubuntu.com sftp
<spiv> jamesh: Same here.
<jamesh> the "-s" argument is to request a particular subsystem
* spiv double-checks
<jamesh> "The subsystem is specified as the remote
<jamesh>  command."
<jamesh> (according to the man page)
<spiv> Yeah, it does that.
<spiv> But conch is seeing that as an exec request.
<jamesh> what does it think of the command line sftp client then?
<jamesh> It runs: /usr/bin/ssh -oForwardX11 no -oForwardAgent no -oClearAllForwardings yes -oProtocol 2 -s chinstrap.ubuntu.com sftp
<spiv> The command line sftp works.
<jamesh> essentially the same command
<spiv> Hmm, it's possible I got confused in my testing.  Ah well.
<spiv> The more annoying problem is that openssh insists on using my real home directory, rather than the one I specify in $HOME :)
<spiv> But I've figured out a way around that as well, thankfully.
<jamesh> "ssh -F configfile" ?
<spiv> jamesh: Tricky when I don't directly control the invocation of ssh -- it's in bzrlib :)
<kagou> hi
<kagou> i want to merge 2 accounts on launchpad. Before an error. To use https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge i have to be logged in the duplicated account . Am I right ?
<jamesh> kagou: you should be logged in as the account you want to keep
<kagou> ok jamesh 
<jamesh> kagou: and then select the account you want to merge 
<jamesh> kagou: you'll receive some emails to confirm the merger
<kagou> ok jamesh . do you know how to delete an account on the wiki too ?
<jamesh> kagou: the wiki uses the launchpad user database
<kagou> ok thanks jamesh 
<kagou> jamesh, i'm trying to delete a page on the wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VetselPatrice2
<kagou> but i must be wrong
<carlos> morning
<kagou> how can i delete a page in the wiki. I'v empty it and put "DeletePage" in ...
<carlos> kagou, you don't need to remove the content
<carlos> kagou, there is an option to delete it
<carlos> in the same place where you can select to edit it
<carlos> kagou, look at the 'More Actions' entry
<kagou> carlos, so sorry ... this morning my eyes are not in the good way :/
<carlos> the last option you have is 'Delete Page'
<sivang> Morning all
<carlos> kagou, no worries
<kagou> carlos, i had to do 2 others things ... First change the name of my account on ths wiki
<carlos> sivang, morning
<carlos> kagou, ubuntu's wiki?
<kagou> yes
<sivang> morning carlos , how are you?
<carlos> kagou, go to your launchpad's page : https://launchpad.net/people/kagou (change 'kagou' with your launchpad id)
<kagou> i'm in
<carlos> hmmm
<kagou> https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice
<carlos> kagou, seems like we don't have a way to change the wiki name.... you should ask salgado when he wakes up
<carlos> sivang, fine, thanks, and you?
<carlos> wait
<carlos> found it
<carlos> ;-)
<kagou> ok carlos . he last problem is to change the "Registered Details
<kagou> Wiki: 	VetselPatrice2 " on https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people/vetsel-patrice/+editwikinames
<kagou> great carlos 
<carlos> kagou, the links to edit that is at the end of the page on the right
<carlos> we changed the layout recently and I didn't see it
<carlos> kagou, you need to select first 'Edit details' 
<kagou> fine thanks !
<sivang> carlos: fine, apart from being too busy at work the last couple of days. Say, do you know anything about jblack's rocketfuel-get script?
<carlos> sivang, other than he's working on it?....
<carlos> I read that yesterday
<sivang> carlos: well, as it's not working I'll go back in the wiki revision and attempt the checkout the "old" way :)
<sivang> carlos: yes, I forgot it's still WIP
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, hi, around?
<lifeless> yes
<carlos> lifeless, I think that either pqm.ubuntu.com points to the wrong machine or pqm.ubuntu.com mails are not reaching the new pqm server....
<lifeless> procmail is not being processed it looks lik
<lifeless> X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER Non-encoded 8-bit data (char C3 hex) in message header 'From'
<lifeless>         From: ...erello@canonical.com (Carlos Perell\303\263 Mar\303\255n)\n
<lifeless> thats not fatal, just FYI
<carlos> yeah, IT's a problem with the mail command
<carlos> my local name is using UTF-8 chars
<carlos> I don't know how to fix that
<SteveA> hi
<lifeless> moin
<carlos> and as I'm only using it to send pqm requests... I didn't expend too much time on it
<carlos> SteveA, morning
<SteveA> hi carlos 
<sivang> hey lifeless , SteveA 
<jamesh> lifeless: re. the test crash, could you try something for me?
<jamesh> lifeless: try applying this patch to the generated gpgme_wrap.c file run make in sourcecode/pyme: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file6eLTpE.html
<jamesh> then rerun the failing test
<lifeless> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileebwN4K.html
<stub> carlos, lifeless: That header is badly encoded - the mail client being used is broken. Could be worth filing a bug.
<carlos> stub, it's a problem with the Linux 'mail' command 
<carlos> stub, it takes it from the unix's user database
<stub> carlos: File a bug - Ubuntu was supposed to be UTF-8 everywhere with the Hoary release.
<carlos> stub, I thought it was a problem in my side more than a problem with Ubuntu...
<stub> carlos: Either the user database is ASCII only, in which case you shouldn't have been allowed to set that name, or the user database is in some other known encoding, in which case 'mail' should encode the From: header correctly. Or the user database is in an arbitrary, unknown encoding which would also be a bug.
<stub> Anyway - mail is spitting out non-RFC compliant messages which is bad
<carlos> stub, I'm not sure what's the problem
<carlos> because
<carlos> If I use non ascii and non UTF-8 chars
<carlos> GNOME fails to show my name
<carlos> if I set it as UTF-8 it works
<carlos> but I don't see anyway to specify a concrete kind of encoding for the user database
<carlos> so perhaps is the 'user database is in an arbitrary, unknown encoding which would also be a bug.'
* carlos files a bug and lets Ubuntu developers decide...
<stub> It needs to be a known encoding or you can't interoperate - if you don't know the encoding, you can't read it as text (just as binary gibberish)
<jamesh> stub: it is generally interpreted as being in "the user's encoding"
<lifeless> jamesh: does that help ?
<jamesh> even if different users use different encodings
<stub> jamesh: That doesn't help, as the system needs to read it too
<jamesh> lifeless: it looks pretty much the same as the results on my box (where it doesn't crash)
<jamesh> no unmatched free()
<lifeless> eh
<lifeless> is soo
<jamesh> (at least at that level)
<lifeless> oh, I see, 
<lifeless> overlapped, not mismatchd
<lifeless> I'm amazed that valgrind does not report any naughtiness to you
<jamesh> does it do so for you?
<lifeless> dont have valgrind there
<jamesh> ah
<jamesh> I've got a suppressions file that helps for Python programs on amd64
<jamesh> (the one that comes with Python is missing some entries for 64-bit)
<lifeless> gpgme_wrap is very dirty
<lifeless> gcc is -not- happy about it
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> I added a 'after release' print
<carlos> stub, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21033
<carlos> done
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug #21033: The 'mail' command is not encoding the user name correctly Product: Ubuntu, Component: mailx, Severity: normal, Assigned to: debzilla@ubuntu.com, Status: UNCONFIRMED http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21033
<lifeless> jamesh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileP7bCoV.html
<SteveA> jamesh: approved sitemap
<jamesh> SteveA: thanks.
<SteveA> some comments in the email
<lifeless> jamesh: so its definately in the gpg_release routine
<jamesh> SteveA: the new PQM machine is exhibiting the pyme related crash Bjorn ran into (which I still haven't been able to reproduce locally)
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  That's what the stack traces I've seen so far indicate
<lifeless> jamesh: could it be a race in gpgme ?
<lifeless> i.e. create two, release two ?
<jamesh> lifeless: possibly, although the context objects are intended to avoid these problems: they wrap up all the global state
<lifeless> I have to go shopping
<lifeless> or I wont have dinner 
<lifeless> back soon as possible
<jamesh> so if you have two bits of code using gpgme, they'll be safe if they use different contexts
<lifeless> Znarl: for when you arrive: procmail in the pqm account isn't; can you please install gdb and valgrind in the base os only for debugging this problem; can you please apply this http://www.magicalforest.se/~nafallo/gpgme1.0_1.0.2-1ubuntu1.debdiff to the libgpgme11 package and install the resulting library, headers and -dbg into the base os
<lifeless> I'm now gone grocery hunting, will be back in ~60 I suspect
<SteveA> stub: ping?  whiteboard data?
<stub> SteveA: pong? Wha?
<SteveA> stub: i emailed you yesterday about getting some data from production to see how people are using the whiteboard
<stub> Hmmm.... flagged as read, but I don't remember reading it :-/
<SteveA> weird X files situation
<bradb> BjornT_: (trying to understand some conflicts here) Do you remember changing the section "Privacy and Launchpad Admins" in bugtask.txt, to query tasks maintained by sample person instead of by foo bar?
<BjornT_> bradb: no, that doesn't seem right. let' me take a look, i do remember changing something around there.
<bradb> ok
<BjornT_> bradb: ah, misread your question. yes, i did, so that bug 1 would show up in the list (i see now that i forgot to rename a variable)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1: Microsoft has a majority market share In: Ubuntu, Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Mark Shuttleworth, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<SteveA> BjornT_: why would a whole package changelog end up in a status whiteboard?
<SteveA> bug 2157
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2157: openafs-modules-source does not build with current (2.6.12-8-686) kernel In: openafs (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/2157
* BjornT_ takes a look
<BjornT_> or not... my nameserver seems to be down. what's the ip of launchpad.net?
<SteveA> launchpad.net has address 82.211.81.179
<bradb> BjornT_: (sorry, got distracted for a second there) I guess that was to do with removing the upstream ubuntu task, right? because foo bar was in the team that maintains upstream ubuntu.
<BjornT_> bradb: yes
<bradb> ok, thanks for helping clarify
<BjornT_> SteveA: my guess is that he thought it was a comment box. the same changelog is added as a comment a minute later
<SteveA> thanks
<jamesh> BjornT_: a fix for this would be to have an actual comment box on the editstatus page
<SteveA> brad and i are discussing this now
<BjornT_> jamesh: yes, i think that will happen some day. there's a bug that discusses that i think
<SteveA> BjornT_: maybe you want to come over today, and also discuss malone stuff?
<SteveA> i think it will happen soon ;-)
<BjornT_> SteveA: sure. maybe after lunch?
<SteveA> there's the launchpad meeting later.  how does your lunch figure in that?
<BjornT_> ah, true. i will have lunch in 30-60 mins
<SteveA> at your place?
<BjornT_> yeah. or when do you guys plan to go lunch?
<SteveA> probably 1 - 1.5 hrs
<SteveA> somewhere in old town
<SteveA> actually, to make sure we're back for the meeting, 1 hr or so
<SteveA> so, you could come to my place for the meeting
<SteveA> also, we could meet in the old town for lunch in 1 hr
<BjornT_> ok, then i could just as well join you for lunch then
<SteveA> s. valentinos?
<BjornT_> sounds good. around 12:45 then?
<SteveA> 12.45?
<SteveA> the vilnius posse is in the house!
<jordi> daf, carlos: saw my reply?
<carlos> jordi, yes
<carlos> a pity it was only for a single language...
<jordi> carlos: re what you were talking before
<jordi> what do you mean "user database"?
<jordi> if you mean the geckos info in /etc/passwd, it's in arbitrary encodings
<carlos> jordi, /etc/passwed
<carlos> jordi, /etc/passwd
<jordi> if someone calls adduser with a latin1 locale, adduser will write latin1
<carlos> jordi, isn't it broken?
<daf> jordi: good reply
<jordi> everything should be UTF-8
<jordi> daf: just not the want we wanted me to write :P
<jordi> s/want /one /
<daf> yeah :(
<jordi> I think this was sabdfl's check to see if I am paying attention :P
<jordi> does anyone have a silly script to make a pot from a po file?
<jordi> or, would rosetta accept a po file for a pot?
<carlos> jordi, msgfilter
<carlos> hmm, I think with TranslationUploads merge, it will accept it
<carlos> but you can try
<carlos> just remember to rename it to end in .pot 
<jordi> carlos: how do I use msgfilter for this?
<carlos> msgfilter can filter the translations
<carlos> jordi, just apply a filter that returns ''
<carlos> I suppose you will need to manually fix the header (msgid "")
<jordi> nod
<jordi> it's for these kernel translation guys
<jordi> I wonder who bothers with make config these days :)
<carlos> they do ;-)
<carlos> jordi, anyway... doesn't it go against our current policy?
<carlos> will kernel guys get the .po files from Rosetta?
* ddaa finds the thought of doing smoke tests with pot vaguely amusing
<jblack> ddaa: Oh cool
<jblack> ddaa: I sent email about it already, but to start pulling I need an url with which to start scanning. The url can be empty but must exist.
<ddaa> -ECONTEXT
<ddaa> BTW, there's something I just though about in bed yesterday, about spiv's acceptance tests
<ddaa> He mentions generation of a mapping file for the apache rewriting rule as part of the push-sftp functionality. Does that mean that the mapping for pulled branches is generated separatedly?
<jblack> ddaa: You want a supermirror scanner up and running.
<jblack> For that, I need the url to parse.
<jblack> ID branchsource
<jblack> ID branchsource
<ddaa> didn't I tell you...
<jblack> I have http://ubuntu.launchpad.net/+newbranchlist or somesuch. 
<ddaa> let's look at it
<jblack> Unfortunately it dosen't exist
<ddaa> I'm pretty sure I never said that...
<jblack> Rob gave me that. 
* ddaa checks the zcml
* BjornT heads off to old town
<cprov> morning dudes
<jblack> mornign cprov.
<jblack> ddaa: The url isn't important to me. Thats just a push and an rsync.
<cprov> jblack:  hey buddy
<ddaa> jblack: www.launchpad.net/+supermirror-pull-list.txt
<ddaa> should only be accessible from within the DC
<SteveA> daf: you can set a facet on a view anyway
<SteveA> daf: on the view's class, in the init, say self.__launchpad_facetname__ = 'foo'
<jblack> luckily vostok has lynx
<jblack> Ruh roh. 
<jblack> vostok can't see that
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> chinstrap neither... note that most DC systems have w3m instead of lynx
<jblack> I wonder what continent elmo is on
<ddaa> SteveA: ping!
<SteveA> hello ddaa
<SteveA> i'm leaving for lunch in 2 minutes
<daf> SteveA: ah, so if I add a view class to the generalform, I can fix it?
<ddaa> any clue what could be missing for the /+supermirror-pull-list.txt page to work? (the private LAN page that's defined in branch.zcml)
<daf> oh, it has a class already
<SteveA> daf: yes
<SteveA> ddaa: to work?
<jblack> ddaa: He'd have to change the firewall I suppose.
<ddaa> mh... probably another port
<ddaa> InternalHTTPLayer is almost certainly not 80.
<SteveA> ddaa: ask stub please
<stub> eh?
<ddaa> where can I contact the InternalHTTPLayer of Launchpad.net?
<stub> ddaa: gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000
<stub> ddaa: If you can't reach that, there is a port block in place.
<ddaa> I can reach it... But I get a 404
<ddaa> for "w3m http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/+supermirror-pull-list.txt"
<ddaa> blah!
<ddaa> no plus...
<ddaa> yay!
<ddaa> stub: thank you love!
<ddaa> jblack: <http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt>
<jblack> No good
<ddaa> it works from chinstrap...
<ddaa> it's only accessible from within the DC
<jblack> Elmo's always been a bit paranoid about vostok. Wel... not paranoid. Careful.
<ddaa> if there's a port block from vostok, please RT about it
<daf> is there something that does the equivalent of "bzr switch"?
<ddaa> daf: "bzr push ../daf/launchpad/da-branch ; bzr pull --overwrite ../da-other-branch"
<daf> thanks
<ddaa> there was a bug with pull --overwrite not doing anything if there was nothing missing from the other branch, but it has been fixed recently.
* SteveA + brad -> lunch with bjorn
<jblack> ddaa: For this one, I'll stalk.
<jblack> I have a whole put of coffee on my desk. I can outwait him. :)
<jblack> I may as well rt@ as well though... Even when he does stuff he likes a record
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> meeting in 1:15
<carlos> is pqm working again?
<daf> no
<daf> (see topic :))
<ddaa> jblack: so, what do you know about the mapping generation for the supermirror (that I asked you about earlier)?
<jblack> I emailed that to you as well. :) 
<jblack> but..
<jblack> let me look it up
<carlos> oh, I thought it had only minor problems with mail..
<jblack> http://bazaar.canonical.com/~$person/$product/$branch/
<jblack> http://bazaar.canonical.com/~$person/+junk/$branch/
<jblack> http://bazaar.canonical.com/~$team/+product/$branch/
<ddaa> jblack: ?
<jblack> More information on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy.
<jblack> Oh, you mean how is it sorted on the filesystem? 
<ddaa> no
<kiko> additional topics to MeetingAgenda please
<ddaa> I mean about which component is in charge of generating the mapping file.
<ddaa> spiv put that as part of the acceptance tests for the push-sftp
<jblack> I thought that was you.
<jblack> For the scanner, its off in magicland. It just gets it.
<ddaa> he sent me the tests to review them
<jblack> I don't think push-sftp knows. 
<ddaa> so I'm concerned that nothing would generate the mapping for the pull branches
<jblack> OH.
<jblack> You mean the mod_rewrite stuff.
<ddaa> yes
<jblack> sync.
<lifeless> ddaa: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ :)
<lifeless> jblack: ^
<lifeless> jblack: bazaar.canonical.com is the bazaar project website :)
<jblack> ddaa: I don't know who's doing that. 
<lifeless> ddaa: whats the question ?
<jblack> I can't, because I don't have the lp data.
<ddaa> At LAST one part of launchpad that does not suffer from information overload!!
<ddaa> lifeless: spiv mentioned generation of the mapping file for the rewrite rule as part of the acceptance test for the push-sftp. What component is in charge of generating the mappings for pull branches?
<lifeless> ddaa: what do you mean by that? How are pull branches different for this? what do you mean by component ?
<jblack> lifeless: Ok. People want to get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/person/product/branch
<ddaa> Pull branches are not handled by the sftp system.
<jblack> But its stored on the filesystem as  /xx/xx/xx/xx/xx or somesuch.
<lifeless> jblack: ddaa has the question, please let him explain
<lifeless> jblack: I need to pin down the exact semantic he is asking about
<lifeless> ddaa: with you so far.
<ddaa> If I understand correctly, they are handled by another subsystem, that pulls from third party branches and from the private sftp filesystem.
<ddaa> into the filesystem of bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> ddaa: right. pull AND sftp branches are handled identically for the 'publish' step.
<lifeless> ddaa: they are both copied from some 'master' location by jblacks script, and published from their id-based location on disk.
<ddaa> I was just wondering about whether the mapping file generation spiv mentions in the acceptance tests, that is used by the mod_rewrite thingy, was wrote to be used by the publisher script instead of by the push-sftp.
<lifeless> yes, push-sftp has nothing to do with publishing
<lifeless> he wrote a separate script that maps all branches at once in one hit
<ddaa> Since it was documented as part of he push-sftp acceptance tests, I wanted a clarification that the mapping file for pull branches has not fallen through the cracks.
<lifeless> ddaa: thats implemented and rolled out already
* ddaa paranoia is relieved
<lifeless> ddaa: in the context of publishing there are no 'push' or 'pull' branches, just 'branches'.
<ddaa> fine
<lifeless> jblack: thanks for letting ddaa spell it out, I thought it would be what it was.
<ddaa> just wanted to sanity check the issue. As I told jblack, it occured to me in bed yesterday after sending the review for the push-sftp acceptance tests.
<jblack> No problem.
<jblack> You hurt my feelings though. Now I need a hug.
<jblack> (just kidding)
<ddaa> Got to hug partner right now btw.
<jblack> lifeless: Can you do me a favor please? 
<jblack> its a quick one
<jblack> Never mind
<lifeless> jblack: that was easy :)
<jblack> Never mind .I still want the favor.
<matsubara> good morning!
<jblack> I don't seem to have the second reply I sent you last night. Can you bounce me a copy?
<jblack> I think mutt on my system has a problem when there's a lot of Ccs involved
<jblack> lifeless: ^
<carlos> hmmmm
<carlos> "All methods should be named fooBar, and all other attributes, properties and functions should be named foo_bar"
<lifeless> reviewers, check your queues
<Kinnison> lifeless: "vrooom vrooom" ?
<carlos> ok, now I'm so happy to use lots of properties with the new POMsgSetView or I should rewrite it again to follow the new policy....
<lifeless> mentally, I was doing that
<ddaa> don't be _too_ literal
<ddaa> foo-bar is not a very expressive name, regardless of case variations
<niemeyer> Bom dia!
<ddaa> Hello
<lifeless> jblack: title ?
<lifeless> niemeyer: Bom dia!
<jblack> "Re: Works in progress, new rocketfuel.*"
<ddaa> lifeless: BTW, got the launchpad fix for the new bzr
<lifeless> jblack: I did not recieve that
<lifeless> ddaa: cool!
<ddaa> the test suite just finished, I'm going to push it right now
<ddaa> trivial fix for the WorkingTree refactoring
<lifeless> jblack: last email I have with 'works' in the title was dec 01
<lifeless> ddaa: could you please do a 'make check_merge'
* ddaa cries
<lifeless> ddaa: for my sanity ? I can't do that on pqm at the moment
<ddaa> "make check" took 27 mins already...
<lifeless> jamesh: I have that error in gdb
<lifeless> jamesh: shall we chat out-of-channel ?
<jamesh> lifeless: okay
<jblack> uh...
<jblack> pardon? 
* jblack sits back for a moment
<ddaa> lifeless: BTW your branch is robertc/bzr/dev, right? Not robertc/bzr/importd as you told me.
<jblack> Yeah, you got them. You replied to them. :) 
<jblack> Thats ok
<lifeless> ddaa: right bzrtools is import
<lifeless> importd
<lifeless> jblack: was it a list ?
<ddaa> lifeless: ha right, I need to update bzrtools as well!
<jblack> lifeless: Its ok. :)
<lifeless> jblack: I store threads by list
<salgado> lifeless, is pqm back already? if so, what's the address that I should send the merge requests?
<lifeless> jblack: tell me the list, I'll bounce it for you
<lifeless> salgado: ' PQM is being upgraded, patience please! | launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 15 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com ...'
<jblack> It would have gone to launchpad@
<jblack> But its ok. Really. :) 
<lifeless> jblack: its no bother. one minute
<lifeless> done
<jblack> thanks
<jamesh> salgado: the PQM machine is suffering from the pyme crashes BjornT and cprov experienced
<jamesh> salgado: we're working on it
<salgado> ouch. that's really bad. :-(
<kiko> sheesh
<salgado> jamesh, thanks for letting us know
<cprov> jamesh: glibc corrupted ?
<jamesh> cprov: yeah
<jamesh> cprov: the double free abort
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<jblack> morning people. bah
<jordi> hallo
<jblack> hey jordi
<carlos> mpt, morning
<lifeless> cprov: we have a handle on it though. Getting closer.
<carlos> mpt, dude, have you seen?: https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+editwikinames
<carlos> mpt, I thought it was only on our development branch...
<cprov> lifeless: good, thx
<salgado> carlos, I have a fix for that already
<carlos> salgado, ok. Is it for the whole launchpad or just the people's page?
<salgado> (and all other person edit pages that have the same problem)
<carlos> salgado, because we have the same problem with the Rosetta translation form
<carlos> I'm talking about the overlapping of text and portlets
<salgado> carlos, AFAICT, this will be a problem in all pages that have fixed widget sizes that are larger than the available space in the middle column
<carlos> salgado, so it's something that we should fix per page
<salgado> I might be wrong, though
<carlos> mpt, could you confirm, please?
<carlos> if that's the case I will try to fix it for Rosetta 
<mpt> salgado, that man speaks the truth
<mpt> carlos, text fields which need to be as wide as possible should have style="width: 100%", not width="n"
<carlos> mpt, SteveA asked me to remove the style tags from the templates and move them to the .css files
<carlos> mpt, do we have a class for that?
<carlos> a css class
<mpt> hmm, no
<mpt> we probably should
<carlos> could you add one?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> ddaa, ping
<carlos> mpt, thank you
<ddaa> mpt: pouet
<mpt> ddaa, other than yours, do you know of any bugs reported about confusion with projects?
<kiko> ** meeting in 13 minutes, take a workrave now if you need it **
<ddaa> mpt: I'm not sure either way... I may have asked confused users to file bugs way back (like 6+ months ago)
<mpt> stub, got time for a quick database query?
<mpt> thanks ddaa
* ddaa is cooking noodles may be a few mins late
<SteveA> Launchpad meeting time!
<SteveA> who's here
<SteveA> ?
<lifeless> you are
<jblack> Here
<mpt> me
<spiv> me
* niemeyer me
<jblack> niemeyer is here
<carlos> me
<bradb> here
<niemeyer> We're the knights who say "me"
<salgado> me
<matsubara> me
<SteveA> bjorn is just booting up
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA> mpool sends apologies
<SteveA> ddaa, Kinnison and daf will be a few minutes late
<SteveA> kiko?
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<stub> Yo
<jamesh> here
<SteveA> cprov: ?
<jamesh> sorry.  was distracted
* daf is here
<kiko> meeting time!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * Renaming projects to product groups, to avoid confusion with people used to the way SourceForge, Freshmeat, and gnome.org use the term "project". (MatthewPaulThomas)
<SteveA>  * Change of review requirements to add mandatory test coverage. (ChristianReis).
<SteveA>  * Error reports on chinstrap.  (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA>  * Confirm method naming convention. (SteveAlexander)
<cprov> here
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<niemeyer> Wow
<SteveA> The next meeting: same time next week?
<SteveA> wow?
<carlos> SteveA, works for me
<niemeyer> Large agenda.. let's go!
<spiv> Can I wear a Santa suit to the next meeting? ;)
<SteveA> so
<mpt> only four non-routine things, niemeyer 
<daf> have there been no conclusions from the meeting times wiki page?
<SteveA> same time next week?
<SteveA> == Next Meeting ==
<kiko> yes.
* ddaa arrives
<SteveA> same time next wek?
<cprov> yes
<spiv> Fine with me.
<SteveA> kiko: you will be on vacation, no?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : PQM is being upgraded, patience please! | launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 22 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> I may be able to make it
<SteveA> that will be Festivus-eve
<kiko> that's okay
<SteveA> == Activity reports ==
<SteveA> The following people were lax with activity reporting last week:
<SteveA>   * spiv, lifeless, jblack, stevea, 
<SteveA> who's up to date this week?
<spiv> I am up to date!
<SteveA> not me, unfortunately, again
<lifeless> i am
<salgado> I am
* ddaa raises a fork
<spiv> (And I caught up with the missing ones from last week, too)
<ddaa> I am
<jblack> I am up to date
<stub> me
<carlos> I'm up to date because I restarted the reports last Monday
<kiko> I am
<niemeyer> me too
* jamesh is not
* daf sends yesterday's
<daf> I'm up to date
<mpt> Same as last week: I'll be up to date in approximately five minutes
<matsubara> I'm to days late :(
<matsubara> s/to/two/
* cprov is up
<SteveA> daf: is Kinnison with you?
<daf> no, he isn't
<matsubara> but will be up to date today in the afternoon
<daf> I'm expecting him at any moment
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * RobertCollins to set up a bzr-for-launchpad meeting at a different time to the launchpad developers meeting.
<SteveA> lifeless: ?
<SteveA>  * MatthewPaulThomas to set up the MeetingTimes wiki page, and encourage people to fill in their information.
<lifeless> hi
<SteveA> mpt: you did that, right?
<SteveA> did everyone fill in their meeting times?
<mpt> yes, within a couple of hours of the meeting
<lifeless> uhm, so had a rather nuts week, did not get that done. Will do tomorrow, cross heart
<mpt> (ok, *now* I'm up to date)
<SteveA> lifeless: okay, MeetingAction for this meeting
<SteveA>  * Kiko to set up a launchpad community meeting.
* niemeyer didn't..
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<SteveA>  * Steve to announce the production of last week's summary on the launchpad-users mailing list.
<kiko> I didn't.
<SteveA> i didn't, as the summary isn't really finished
<mpt> If you don't fill in your row in MeetingTimes or keep it up to date, that just means meetings are more likely to be held at a time that's crappy for you :-)
<SteveA>  * Daf to work on the PythonStyleGuide.
<kiko> I've really been too busy to do this
<kiko> but I'll do it
<SteveA> daf: ?
<daf> done
<daf> I'm awaiting feedback
<SteveA> kiko: we can put it off until the new year, if the planning is done now.
<SteveA> thanks daf
<SteveA>  * DanielSilverstone to write SQL patch for adding correct extra archs to production DB
<SteveA> Kinnison: when you arrive...
<SteveA>  * JamesH to add to his work queue removing `__len__` from SelectResults, as discussed.
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<stub> I got the sql patch from Kinnison
<SteveA> cool
* niemeyer notes that there's a discussion going on in python-dev about PEP-8
<jamesh> SteveA: sorry.  I got side tracked with the sitemap code and some reviewing work
<SteveA> niemeyer: can you summarize it?
<SteveA> jamesh: please make sure this is up to date in the appropriate bug, with what was decided last week
<SteveA>  * Bzr people and Kiko to come up with a way that works for all of them to record the priority and status of bzr-for-launchpad issues.
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<niemeyer> Nothing serious.. it's mostly about missing points getting included, and clarifying existent ones
<SteveA> this is mainly a bzr people thing.  lifeless / jblack ?
<SteveA> niemeyer: okay.  would you say when / if pep-8 has been updated?
<niemeyer> SteveA: I'll write a mail to the launchpad-dev mailing list with a summary after the discussion stops.
<SteveA> thanks
<jblack> Stevea: Isn't that a malone thing? 
<lifeless> SteveA: we've - kiko and us - been insane, no progress
<SteveA> jblack: options discussed were wiki or using malone
<jblack> If not, I can put up a page
<SteveA> okay, it remains as an agenda item
<SteveA> i don't personally care whether it is malone or a wiki.
<SteveA> i just want something that works, and for the bzr folks to be clear to the (other) launchpad folks on how to use it
<kiko> we didn't really get around to that, SteveA -- possibly because I wanted us to agree on using Malone and therefore wanted to talk about the keywords/status whiteboard thing
<SteveA> to express the current issues etc.
<jblack> Noted and marked as a priority item
<SteveA> kiko: we shouldn't delay capturing good bzr feedback from the launchpad team on this
<SteveA> so, if jblack can set up an effective wiki page, let's just do that
<SteveA> and move it to a better "malone or whatever" solution later
<daf> perhaps we can capture things on the wiki and file bugs afterwards?
<kiko> can we PLEASE consider using malone FIRST?
<SteveA> too late.  it's been a week, and it was an item from last week.
<kiko> I am totally amazed at us even suggesting a wikipage
<SteveA> we can move it later.
<mpt> Malone is too hard to use --> people start making lists of stuff elsewhere
<kiko> when we MAINTAIN a bugtracker
<kiko> no, seriously
<kiko> use malone
<SteveA> this issue has had a week.
<kiko> a wiki for tracking bugs is ridiculous
<SteveA> we can change from a wiki page to malone later.
<SteveA> it isn't necessarily bugs.
<SteveA> you don't have time to push this through.
<lifeless> kiko: we were using malone, then you said you wanted something different
<kiko> no
<SteveA> well... not really
<SteveA> the issue was
<kiko> we just wanted a way to indicate priorities for launchpad
<SteveA> that there is no way to get the launchpad team to set a priority in malone
<kiko> and keep track of their statuses
<SteveA> although one way to do this is to have a bzr-for-launchpad product
<kiko> I have suggested using the status whiteboard
<SteveA> that is in the launchpad project
<jblack> Guys, I suggest that the two of you discuss it after the meeting.
<SteveA> and set status there
<jblack> Email me the results of the discussion and I'll act appropriately. Ok? 
<SteveA> kiko: will you discuss it today, immediately after this meeting?
<kiko> yes.
<SteveA> either this gets resolved today, or we go for the wiki solution.
<kiko> look
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> I added a meeting agenda item
<kiko> it was /for this specific purpose/
<kiko> to explain how to use malone for this
<kiko> so I suggest we do it ;)
<SteveA> brad and i have moved in a different direction on the whiteboard
<SteveA> so, no
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA> other notes:
<SteveA>  * Andrew's jury duty didn't happen.
<SteveA>  * Only eight days left to Festivus.
<daf> Festivus?
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<ddaa> yeah, what's Festivus?
<mpt> daf, ddaa, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festivus
<SteveA> "A festivus for the rest of us"
<stub> Business as usual on both production and staging. Staging is still being used for Gina and publishing testing. Production rollout happened yesterday.
<SteveA> stub: next production update?
<stub> Are there any patches that need to be rolled out next week?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> working site map
<SteveA> various UI fixes
<stub> Have they landed?
<carlos> stub, TranslationUploads
<SteveA> sitemap is on its way through pqm
<carlos> I have that branch ready to merge since two weeks ago
<SteveA> ?lpnotification=... being disabled
<carlos> but failed to be merged because conflicts or bugs in our test suite
<stub> SteveA: That is still up for review.
<SteveA> who was reviewing? lifeless ?
<carlos> SteveA, is pqm working again?
<SteveA> lifeless: is pqm working?
<stub> This list sounds like too many for 'need' to roll out, especially as they won't all get through pqm in time.
<carlos> SteveA, I was told that is not working
<lifeless> SteveA: yes but:
<lifeless>  * procmail is being fixed right now
<carlos> but you say that sitemap is there or did I misunderstood you?
<lifeless>  * merges are failing because of the glibc bug
<jordi> hello, I was in another meeting, sorry guys
<lifeless> SteveA: I was not reviewing, I put stuff in my queue today
* Kinnison makes incredibly rude noises about broken down busses. Sorry I'm late
<lifeless> SteveA: should get reviewed tomorrow
<SteveA> stub: so, can we do an out-of-phase rollout, say taking a patchlevel on monday, and rolling out sometime later next week?
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<carlos> SteveA, not too late, please
<lifeless> SteveA: speaking of reviews
<Kinnison> SteveA: I am up-to-date
<carlos> if something breaks... will be broken too much time
<lifeless> SteveA: can I make a small mention later of the review team changes
<SteveA> lifeless: yes
<stub> SteveA: I suspect just skipping next week would be best - nothing mentioned sounds like 'we must have this landed to work'. Am I wrong?
<kiko> stub sounds about right.
<SteveA> stub: are you planning to work over the holiday?
<kiko> in particular because PQM isn't even working right now
* SteveA can't remember stub's plans
<SteveA> okay fine, skip a week
<SteveA>  * lifeless: small mention on review team changes
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so the review team general queue is now being purged by me daily
<lifeless> reviewers: please check your queues once a day
<stub> SteveA: I'll be working over the christmas break. I *might* need to take 1st-5th Jan off, but I havn't cleared that with anyone and it is a bit up in the air.
<lifeless> reviewees - you should get better service we hope.
<lifeless> thanks SteveA 
<stub> (1st is Sun, 2nd and 3rd are public holidays)
<mpt> lifeless, so you're assigning branches to reviewers within 24 hours of them arriving?
<lifeless> mpt: roughly, yes
<carlos> lifeless, cool, thanks
<mpt> lifeless, unless that provides motivation for reviewers to be faster, I think that will actually result in longer average waiting times
<mpt> (which is why, for example, many banks have switched from one-line-per-teller to one-line-for-all-tellers queues)
<lifeless> mpt: we've also added in a feedback loop on how busy people are
<lifeless> mpt: and I'm tracking the review status
<SteveA> there's a teller-manager
<lifeless> mpt: so we're not like a bank. we can move people between queues
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> without getting beaten up by irate grandmothers
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  * Renaming projects to product groups, to avoid confusion with people used to the way SourceForge, Freshmeat, and gnome.org use the term "project". (MatthewPaulThomas)
<lifeless> mpt: there was a sense that the general queue was too big and there was no 'I should do one' feeling
<mpt> ok
<mpt> ddaa reported a bug about projects being confusing, and I realized that they were
<mpt> because Freshmeat, SourceForge, and gnome.org all use the term "project" for what we call "product"
<SteveA> general meeting meta-notice: for items that you propose on the agenda, before the meeting, prepare a few sentences on it, like with your three sentences.  then paste these in to introduce the topic. 
* SteveA will update the agenda page with this advice
<mpt> That wouldn't be that bad by itself, except that Launchpad uses "project" to mean something else
<daf> mpt: I stumbled across this yesterday when helping somebody get something set up in Rosetta -- I'll write up notes to the list
<mpt> and if you look through the list of projects <https://launchpad.net/projects/+all>, you can see that maybe half of them actually should be products
<mpt> So, I propose renaming projects to product groups
<ddaa> it confused the heck out everybody until projects became essentially a hidden feature
<mpt> Just in the UI for now, and if it works well, the URLs later
<ddaa> whichthey are no longer
<SteveA> we can't pass a proposal like that at this meeting.
<mpt> arrrrg
<SteveA> so, i'd like a mailing list discussion on it
<mpt> ok :-)
<kiko> for the record, I am in support of this -- just would need to think when to do it
* bradb suggests "Projects" and "Project Groups" to use words that users use when they talk about these things, but that sentence has expended 98% of the energy I'm willing to put into debating on this.
<SteveA> and some specific examples of the projects that should be products
<stub> This has previously been discussed on IRC - it would be purely UI change at this time
* ddaa gives procuration to mpt to voice a loud swearing +1 to this proposal
<stub> Internally, we would still have projects
<daf> it's a nomenclature thing
<SteveA> this issue has *history*, and needs a focused call with mark.  before such a call, we should examine the issue, and collect information.
<mpt> stub, can you get the number of projects that have 0 products, and the number that have 1 product?
<SteveA> so, AgendaItemForNextMeeting: see how the project -> somethingelse discussion is going
<kiko> mpt, I did that a while back -- it really was a minor number
<SteveA> time marches on
<SteveA>  * Change of review requirements to add mandatory test coverage. (ChristianReis).
<mpt> kiko, half those I'm looking at have only 1
<SteveA> mpt, kiko: use EMAIL
<kiko> I don't think I can discuss that at length right now
<EMAIL> use me, use me, use me baby!
<carlos> mpt, those come from the old freshmeat import where all products had a project even when they were the only product
<SteveA> kiko: okay, AgendaItem for next meeting
<SteveA> or the next meeting you'll be at anyway
<SteveA>  * Error reports on chinstrap.  (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> so, the /errors page is gone from launchpad
<daf> no it's not
<daf> it lives on
<SteveA> when someone gets an error from a web page, they see a page with an OOPS-xxxxx code in it
<SteveA> daf: that's an error :-/
<daf> this is being discussed in a bug
<SteveA> the xxxxx code can be retrieved from the approrpriate directory on chinstrap
<SteveA> the appropriate directory depends on whether it is production or staging, and the date
<SteveA> so, /srv/gangotri-logs/date/....
<daf> bug 5789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5789: /errors page should be removed In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5789
<SteveA> within a date directory, error reports have a filename timestamp.oopscode
<SteveA> timestamp is seconds thru the day
<SteveA> the directories on chinstrap are rsynced every 10 mins or so
<mpt> Can they be made Web-accessible somehow?
<SteveA> so, you may have to wait a few minutes to debug an oops report
<SteveA> mpt: perhaps.  
<SteveA> daf: /errors must go. 
<SteveA> a way to view OOPS reports through the web may replace it.
<SteveA>  * Confirm method naming convention. (SteveAlexander)
<SteveA> is this in the PythonStyleGuide now?
<daf> yes
<SteveA> basically, foo_bar_baz style for everything except methods
<Kinnison> and the chosen method is the not-too-vile one?
<SteveA> which use fooBarBaz style
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<Kinnison> SteveA: I assume it's fooBarMethod, foo_bar_property and FooBarClass ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: good oh
<Kinnison> can I raise a Keep: launchpad weekly reports from kiko
<kiko> sure
<ddaa> Keep: christmas. Bag: stress. Change: year.
* Kinnison finds then very useful/interesting and I'd like to thank kiko
<SteveA> hurrah for reports!
<kiko> I will keep them coming
<daf> weekly reports ++
<SteveA> kiko's paypal account is...
<kiko> this week's report will be sad unless we unwedge the pqm wedgie
<daf> Keep: meeting summaries
* ddaa points at his BazaarMeeting reports
<Kinnison> mmm yes, they're really useful too
<SteveA> ddaa: where did they go?
<stub> That directory is badly named, but we can fix that when the next production server goes online
<daf> ddaa: I didn't know about them
<SteveA> ddaa: reports should be announced to the luanchpad list or the launchapd users list
<ddaa> They are.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> onwards then
<ddaa> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SupermirrorTaskList?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bazaarmeeting&titlesearch=Titles
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> go for it
<Kinnison> DONE: Vast quantities of niggly publisher fixes
<Kinnison> TODO: More pool-related fixes before the end of tomorrow
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Nada
<kiko> DONE: Soyuz testing, HCT discussions, planning, minor coding
<kiko> TODO: More Soyuz testing, staff review feedback, Vacation!
<kiko> BLOCKED: not ultimately blocked on anything
<jblack> 2DONE: supermirror install. rocketfuel/pqm 1st draft. bzr community
<bradb> DONE: Spec'ing in Vilnius with Steve. Landed a few bug fixes.
<jblack> TODO: supermirror running. rocketfuel/pqm 2nd draft. bzr community
<jblack> BLOCKERS: Firewall issues for supermirror
<bradb> TODO: More spec'ing in Vilnius. Possibly land the status changes. Maybe get time to land IBC.
<jamesh> DONE: lang bugzilla-import branch / code reviews / NewPageLayout sitemap / other bug fixes
<jamesh> TODO: SelectResults.__len__ / pyme crash bugs / code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bug of non-ascii passwords blowing up launchpad, bug reports
<matsubara> TODO: finish error report, fix bugs, catch up with bugmail
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<spiv> DONE: Supermirror SFTP work -- can successfully "bzr push" now.  Some other supermirror-related stuff.
<spiv> TODO: Iron out the bugs in supermirror SFTP, but it's looking good.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> DONE: supermirror install. rocketfuel/pqm 1st draft. bzr community
<lifeless> DONE: pqm move to balleny, mucho bzr reviewing.
<salgado> DONE: Code review, random fixes, implemnted ProperSignUpWorkflow, started InactiveMembershipDeletion and MirrorManagement
<lifeless> TODO: make it work, baz2bzr custom build, submit-merge plugin, lp test work
<lifeless> BLOCKED: SteveA's zope3 update (week 4)
<salgado> TODO: finish MirrorManagement, restart InactiveMembershipDeletion
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE:finished up my email-ui error messages branch, still some to come later, though.. fixed a few bugs in the email system, mainly gpg related one. reviews.
<SteveA> mpool: DONE: bzr development, many merges, some development of new storage (didn't finish) 
<ddaa> DONE: much communication around Bazaar integration and company admin, little code
<ddaa> TODO: Vacation
<ddaa> BLOCKERS: None
<SteveA> mpool: TODO: finish storage development, plan for api stability, 0.7 release
<SteveA> mpool: BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> TODO: fix a few more bugs in the email interface. start on SupportTrackerTweaks. reviews.
<niemeyer> DONE: Helping Soyuz deployment, maintenance of Smart, Grumpy and Gantry discussions
<niemeyer> TODO: Do something on Soyuz, release Smart 0.41, inicial thoughts for Gantry, get a USA visa
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<carlos> DONE: Cleanup and rewrites on POMsgSetView and POFileView to implement PoMsgSetPage spec, fight to merge TranslationUploads
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: Implementing LaunchpadCapitalization, writing MaloneSearch
<mpt> TODO: finish LaunchpadCapitalization and cleanup, layout tweaks, return to NZ
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> TODO: Finish PoMsgSetPage implementation and get TranslationUploads merged
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<daf> DONE: bug 2230, bug 57871, misc Soyuz UI work, PythonStyleGuide and other docs, pyflakes integration
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2230: /distros/ubuntu/+sources will need to present something useful In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/2230
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #57871: Bug does not exist
<daf> TODO: more Soyuz UI work, land fixes, more docs work
<SteveA> DONE: some malone work with brad in vilnius, UI wrangling work
<SteveA> TODO: more malone with with brad, management, zope3-at-last
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<daf> BLOCKED: BradB for LaunchpadHackingFAQ revision
<kiko> daf, you've seen make lint, yeah?
<bradb> daf: I shouldn't be blocking you on that.
<Kinnison> daf has been fixing the future
<Kinnison> 55000 bugs in the future
<cprov> DONE: breezy-autotest (almost done), publisher fixes
<cprov> TODO: dapper-autotest
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<SteveA> ddaa, jblack: if you say BLOCKERS and not BLOCKED then you risk being excluded from the summary
<jblack> sorry.
<bradb> daf: To repeat, my interest was only in a simple LP coding guidelines document.
<mpt> lifeless, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queue_area
<jblack> BLOCKED: Firewall issues for supermirror
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Odds and sods mainly
<stub> TODO: fti.py updates and cachine
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<SteveA> I have the following blocking issues: jblack BLOCKERS: Firewall issues for supermirror
<SteveA> lifeless BLOCKED: SteveA's zope3 update (week 4)
<SteveA> daf BLOCKED: BradB for LaunchpadHackingFAQ revision
<bradb> daf: And, on a fairly quick skim, the PSG seems to achieve that.
<SteveA> jblack: are these issues being addressed?
<daf> bradb: ok -- my impression from the last meeting was that I needed to get your input
<SteveA> lifeless: yeah, see my TODO.  sorry it is taking so long
<jblack> stevea: Yes. 
<daf> kiko: I hadn't seen that
<jblack> steva: Well, I'm attempting anyways. I'm behind pqm.
<ddaa> bradb: http://www.psg.fr ?
<daf> kiko: I still think my scripts are cool
<bradb> ddaa: PythonStyleGuide :)
<SteveA> any other blocking issues?
<kiko> daf, well, check it out
<SteveA> anyone know where i can get a long metal pole in vilnius?
<bradb> The document might be better named LaunchpadCodingStandards, but that's it
<bradb> SteveA: a strip bar?
<SteveA> okay, we've had 45 minutes
<SteveA> nice idea brad, we have plenty of those
<SteveA> although, i do want a clean one
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thanks everyone
<kiko> hopefully there is soap in vilnius too
<Kinnison> thanks SteveA 
<jblack> stevea: kiko: When the two of you are done discussing the launchpad/bzr priority issue, email me the result? 
<bradb> They're lax on replacing the soap in my hotel room
<bradb> er, TMI
<SteveA> jblack: willdo.
<kiko> ok.
<SteveA> jblack: maybe via the launchpad list though, okay?
* ddaa goes to finish lunch
<jblack> Both, please
<SteveA> k
<lifeless> mpt: btw, my dads finished-but-not-submitted masters is in queueing theory
<jblack> Sounds like you could survive living in london. :)
<lifeless> mpt: but thanks for the link/
<mpt> ok, I'll trust you then lifeless :-)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> pqm should be recieving mails now
<lifeless> but they will still fail for a little
<jordi> stevea: my lines, things are a bit crazy here right now :/
<jordi> DONE: new imports, lots of mailing; TODO: process pending emails, wiki updates; BLOCKED: still wanting launchpad-experts feautre so I can edit projects myself
<jordi> kiko: ^^, any news?
<lifeless> jamesh: so, think we can fix this tonight?
<kiko> jordi, I suck? 
<lifeless> jamesh: want to walk through it with me ?
<jordi> oh man
<jordi> kiko: but only slightly.
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> MaloneExperts and RosettaExperts are specced, LaunchpadExperts is not, correct?
<kiko> I'm embarassed but my situation right now is that of chaos
<jordi> kiko: I love when you come running out in the cold streets of the planet
<kiko> mpt, correct
<kiko> it's a rogue patch
<kiko> that may prove controversial
<mpt> oh, it's a patch
<jordi> mpt: it's... a secret branch
<mpt> because we assumed that anyone needing to hack registry stuff would be a Launchpad admin
<mpt> (Launchpadmin?)
<jordi> kiko: I know of anoither of your branches which might be controversial too :)
<kiko> mpt, which has proven, well, constraining
<mpt> kiko, only in jordi's case?
<jordi> mpt: it's good to test perms that I'm not promoted to a full fledged admin
<jordi> mpt: for now, yes.
<elmo> has anyone got a suggestion for a URL in the librarian that'll never (or is very unlikely) to be GC'ed ?
<jordi> We might get launchpad contributors which we might want to give those rights in the future as well, ie a registry janitor team
<mpt> Permissions useful for testing permissions aren't necessarily permissions useful for anything else
<kiko> elmo, any bug attachment, I'd say. want me to find one?
<mpt> jordi, so what shouldn't you be able to do that a Launchpadmin can do?
<jordi> mpt: I am not sure. Edit people details, for example?
<kiko> mpt, LA is kinda like god.
<jordi> edit stuff in dists?
<jordi> etc
<kiko> edit people, teams, etc
<elmo> kiko: pls; preferably something small tho
<mpt> ok
<elmo> I need it to check the librarian's availability in nagios
<kiko> elmo, sure.
<mpt> so this is really RegistryExperts
<jordi> mpt: my current tasks have sometimes the need to transfer ownership of products to people. I can't do that.
* mpt returns to hacking on his multi-hundred-file branch
<jordi> there's probably other corner cases
<kiko> elmo, http://librarian.launchpad.net/1185577/Pornlet.png
<bradb> salgado: Looking at http://localhost:8086/people/name16/+assignedbugs, I click on the "Advanced..." button and nothing happens.
* kiko looks at jordi 
<bradb> er, except that time
<bradb> now, repeatly clicking "Simple...", nothing happens
<kiko> elmo, is that fitting?
<elmo> kiko: it'll work
<elmo> thanks
<bradb> These buttons are behaving as though they have an "active" area and an "inactive" area
<salgado> bradb, by "nothing happens" you mean that the form isn't even POSTed, right?
<kiko> sure
<bradb> Clicking near the edge of the button depresses it, but causes no action.
<bradb> salgado: yeah
<jordi> kiko: that is good. :)
<bradb> salgado: Seems like it's a more general problem with the UI. I'll file a bug.
<salgado> bradb, I've seen this with some buttons in auto-generated forms.
<salgado> there's even a bug filed on that, IIRC
<mpt> yes, there is, one I couldn't reproduct
<mpt> e
<bradb> salgado: I don't experience this problem at localhost:8086/
<bradb> mpt: Easy to reproduce at the URL above
<bradb> er, the +assignedbugs one, that is
<Kinnison> Erm, speaking of form buttons, any idea when we're gonna fix most of the forms to have the right tab order?
<salgado> bradb, eh? you first said you experienced the problem while looking at http://localhost:8086/people/name16/+assignedbugs
<bradb> salgado: Correct.
<bradb> It's easy for me to reproduce it there. I haven't found another page on which I can reproduce the problem yet though.
<mpt> bradb, works for me
<bradb> the task edit page works as expected, lp home page, etc.
<bradb> mpt: are you synched up to rf?
<mpt> bradb, as of yesterday afternoon, yes
<mpt> though the button does get smaller when I click it
<mpt> now why is that happening
<kiko> mpt, IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT
<kiko> we used to blame it on plone.css
<kiko> and now, you've been unmasked
<bradb> mpt: so, if you click right near the edge of the "Advanced..." button, in between the last period and the edge of the button, it submits the form?
<kiko> the evil button-shrinker of peru
<bradb> (on the +assignedbugs page)
<mpt> kiko, there is still a large chunk of plone.css in launchpad.css that I haven't killed yet
<mpt> bradb, yes it does
<bradb> weird
<kiko> mpt, excuses excuses excuses. meanwhile, hundreds of buttons are getting shrunken daily
<bradb> mpt: what browser? I'm on FF 1.0.7.
<mpt> epiphany 1.8.2
<bradb> ah :)
<mpt> trying with Fx now
<mpt> I don't expect it to be different ...
<bradb> I also just reproduced it with: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs
<bradb> clicking on "Search"
<bradb> and it made the button shrink
<mpt> yeah, I get the button shrinkening all right
<mpt> err, shrinking
* kiko throws mpt to the lions
<mpt> By rights it should be an :active rule somewhere, but the only :active rules in launchpad.css are for links
* Kinnison preps to head off to buy a fuse and drive home
<Kinnison> ciau
<mpt> HA
<bradb> AHAH?
<mpt> when I comment out the "UNCHANGED FROM PLONE.CSS" section, the problem goes away
<kiko> that was obvious
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> s/UNCHANGED FROM PLONE.CSS/BEHOLD THE CRUD/
<mpt> so, narrowing it down ...
<mpt> that's bizarre
<mpt> input {font-family: "Lucida Grande", "Trebuchet MS", sans-serif;}, and nothing else, causes the bug
<kiko> report it.
<bradb> I guess this is bug 2635
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2635: When reporting a bug, the "Add" button moves around In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/2635
<bradb> mpt: ^^
<mpt> Doesn't happen in a minimal HTML document, though :-/
* SteveA wonders about priority
<SteveA> for annoying issues that aren't really critical such as this, i recommend the following
<mpt> bug priority, SteveA?
<mpt> oh, this priority
<SteveA> recognize that it is something worth doing, but only somewhat
<SteveA> allocate N minutes to looking into it
<SteveA> say, 20, 30, 45, 60, whatever
<mpt> and then stop
<SteveA> set an alarm.  no, really.
<SteveA> work on it, until the alarm goes off
<SteveA> then totally stop.
<SteveA> ensure work to date is documented in the bug.
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> i know i have spend hours and hours trying to tie down something wrong but really not all that important
<jbailey> What's the right way to specify multiple revision control systems in launchpad for a product?
<jbailey> And why is bzr not one of the options? =)
<lifeless> jbailey: eh?
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/products/cdbs/+series/trunk/+source?lpnotification=fcTDxydmS9PqnAI2UHACV4xh6XE
<lifeless> thats a product series
<lifeless> just add a new series for each thing you want imported
<salgado> cprov, what's DistributionMirror.pulsesource and who's supposed to be allowed to change it?
<lifeless> stuff in bzr does not need to be imported, goto 'code' and 'add branch'
<cprov> salgado: changes by the owner 
<jbailey> lifeless: Imported to where?
<cprov> salgado:  same person who changes the pulsetype
<lifeless> jbailey: to bzr
<jbailey> lifeless: I'm just trying to indicate that the old trunk was in X place until revision X.  The new one should be located at X.
<lifeless> jbailey: on bazaar.launchpad.net
<salgado> cprov, and what a pulsesource is?
<jbailey> lifeless: When I click on "trunk" , I'm clicking on "Edit Source".  Nothing there implies import to me, nor do I care to have it done.
<jbailey> Is says We have the following revision control system details on file for the branch:, and I'm trying to update the details.
<cprov> salgado: the url  "poll" pulse should  use, IIRC
<jbailey> lifeless: I'm likely to start hacking on cdbs again soon, so I figured that perhaps I should take over the LP record and use it to track my development.
<salgado> cprov, can you find out what it is for me? I need to add some text explaining what a user is supposed to enter in the pulsesource entry
<jbailey> Ah, I suspect part of what I need is to have someone with priviledges go to https://launchpad.net/products/cdbs/+reassign for me.  Is there a mailing list where I ought to request this?
<cprov> salgado: """An URL to be used in "pulse pull" method.""" is enough for a while 
<bradb> jbailey: I can do it, I think. /me checks
<jbailey> bradb: Thanks!
<bradb> jbailey: There, I've made you the owner.
<jbailey> bradb: Pretty.  Thanks.
<bradb> np
<bradb> jbailey: FWIW, I don't know of any more "official" way to ask for someone to do that kind of admin work than just to ask in here, in future.
<salgado> cprov, who should be allowed to register a new mirror?
<cprov> salgado: public, logged in LP 
<salgado> cprov, right, and why the history of probes is not visible by the owner?
<salgado> s/by/to
<cprov> salgado: we may not publish the probe history if we don't want too
<jbailey> bradb: Cool, thanks.
<jbailey> Is it a bug that hitting add on "https://launchpad.net/products/cdbs/+addbranch" switches my context so that I'm in "Jeff Bailey" instead of cdbs?
<jbailey> The result URL is https://launchpad.net/people/jbailey/+branch/cdbs/cdbs-trunk
<jbailey> Which confused me when I wanted to go back and set more cdbs things.
* bradb thinks ddaa and niemeyer might be able to help
<lifeless> ddaa: ^^
<ddaa> jbailey: that's a known issue
<jbailey> ddaa: Thanks.
<ddaa> but no solution has been proposed as of yet
<niemeyer> It's a feature!
<jbailey> ddaa: I think the only real solution is inter-page context tracking.
<ddaa> I really do not know how to fix it
<jbailey> So that there's history of where you came from.
<ddaa> I think the right person to give hell to is mpt...
* ddaa checks whether there's a bug already
<ddaa> jbailey: maybe getting context from cookie would be a way to fix it. But it appears that launchpad is trying to avoid dependences on cookies.
<ddaa> I would understand that as it seriously impairs the reproductibility of the UI.
<ddaa> and tracking context using a blob in the URL is not really great either...
<ddaa> mh...
<jbailey> ddaa: Right.  You could mangle the URI to include +context-packages:cdbs/ or something.
<jbailey> Or do that just in the absence of cookies, sort of like session handling is usually done.
<ddaa> yeah, I guess a cleartext sort of context tracking like that would be the least bad solution.
<bradb> ddaa: Considering that our login requires cookies, it's a bit late to avoid dependence on them. :)
<lifeless> ddaa: cookies != request state
<jbailey> bradb: You don't fall back to URI mangling in the absence of cookies?
<ddaa> what lifeless says
<lifeless> ddaa: we have notifications & redirects
<bradb> jbailey: Nope.
<lifeless> (redirect as the result of a form submit
<bradb> In practice, I haven't heard of that being a problem (cookies for logins.)
<Kinnison> And the Kinni said "Let there be fuses." and there was *light* and he saw that it was goooood
<ddaa> lifeless: the request is for something more involved than notifications...
<ddaa> lifeless: but for example, how does the breadcrumb functionality of moin works?
<ddaa> (the recent visited pages)
<ddaa> I guess it's storing the pages in a cookie
<jbailey> I suspect so, it's persistant between browser windows.
<ddaa> the issue with branch pages is that we do not want the same branch to have two different pages.
<ddaa> but since a branch can live under a product and under a person, there's a problem...
<jbailey> What problem are you trying to solve with the only-one-page?
<jbailey> So that visited links can be highlighted correctly?
<ddaa> adding steps in the url with e.g. +context-product:cdbs would break the "one page per branch" requirement
<jbailey> Right.  But what does that requirement serve?
<ddaa> jbailey: not sure... that's a requirement from SteveA. Apparently doing otherwise confuses search engines.
<jbailey> ...
<jbailey> You're letting search engines index the site? =)
<lifeless> jbailey: we're google friendly :)
<jbailey> Frightening. =)
<jbailey> Okay, so that makes more sense then.
<lifeless> ITYM sexy
<bradb> jbailey: The best search UI to Launchpad is Google, at the moment. :)
<ddaa> I guess that a url argument (after a "?") would be more search-engine friendly
<ddaa> but I'm no authority
<SteveA> ddaa: hello.  i felt a disturbance in the force
<jbailey> lifeless: sexy if they actually bother.  They often don't seem to actually index entire sites.
<jbailey> ddaa: Not really, sadly.
<SteveA> like 50000 bugs all got assigned high priority at once
<ddaa> SteveA: jbailey complains that going to a branch changes his context away from the product he was in.
<SteveA> right, it does that
<lifeless> ddaa: noo, ? bad
<ddaa> We're brainstorming trying to find a way to fix that.
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> i think something brad prototyped might help here
<jbailey> SteveA, ddaa: To LPs credit.  With the new UI it was fairly immediately obvious that it had happened.
* ddaa got himself confused countless times with the old UI
<jbailey> It just didn't facilitate me going on and finishing configuring the product.
<jbailey> So I hit the back button 4 times and went on.
<lifeless> someone please submit a merge
<ddaa> SteveA: about that, more tell me, master jedi
<salgado> lifeless, submitted
<lifeless> salgado: thanks
<salgado> lifeless, can I submit another one?
<SteveA> so, brad's prototype was of a "here's where you've been" box
<SteveA> that tells you the contexts you've been in recently
<lifeless> salgado: knock yourself out
<ddaa> so?
<SteveA> imagine a box
<SteveA> it says "launchpad location history" or something at the top
<ddaa> Oh, yes, I imagine it alright. But I do not think that fixes this issue.
<ddaa> I think that basically a branch page should be able to product context _or_ person context.
<SteveA> well, it would mean that jbailey could have clicked the item in there
<ddaa> And that switching contexts should be explicit.
<jbailey> SteveA: Quicknav back would even be lovely yes.  I think it's not the right solution long term, but it at least provides be a way to get back.
<jbailey> SteveA: The problem being that it can still be a bit hard to find a particular page in LP.
<ddaa> jbailey: actually, ATM you already have a link to theh product overview.
<ddaa> There's a link to the product in the detail portlet of the branch page.
<SteveA> having a branch in two places has its own problems
<jbailey> ddaa: It wasn't obvious from the page I was sitting at, but it could have blurred in.
<SteveA> i think this issue needs careful consideration.  i can't help with that this week though
<ddaa> jbailey: it's basically invisible anyway. I tried to force myself to use it, but it was too much pain because I generally want to go back to the code facet of the product anyway.
<SteveA> as i'm having a malone week, with brad and bjorn in vilnius
<ddaa> well... I'm on leave until next year starting saturday...
<ddaa> so it's no emergency
<SteveA> jblack: still around?
<jbailey> SteveA: Sorry, I don't mean it to be a distraction.
<jbailey> SteveA: I had a thought of "It would be nice to write a spec for some of these changes to cdbs" and was trying to follow it through in LP.  Got a bit lost on the way ;)
<SteveA> jbailey: i'm keen on getting UI feedback.  it is great that you're using launchpad.  i'm just sorry i don't have time to really do anything to help just now.
<ddaa> jbailey: you're welcome to file a bug though
<ddaa> assign it to me, for now
<jbailey> Now that I'm listed as the registrant of cdbs, how do I get it listed under "Packages" under my userid?
<jbailey> ddaa: Okay.  I'm no longer sure that I'm looking at a single bug here.  I'll try and detangle them into actual separate bugs.
<jbailey> ddaa: Or I could flie a support request and leave it to you guys to detangle?
<ddaa> A bug would be better I think. We are already aware there is _some_ issue.
<jbailey> ddaa: Great, I'll try to sort this out.
<ddaa> It would be nice to have a user describe the issue in his own words.
<jbailey> Ooo, clever: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/cdbs/+changelog
<jbailey> I wonder how I get it to populate this.
<SteveA> stub: hello.  did you write a wiki page with top 10 bzr issues for launchpad, or something?
<stub> SteveA: Before UBZ I threw together a list of issues that I felt needed to be addressed
<SteveA> i want to refer to it
<SteveA> when mailing jblack and the list
<SteveA> about that issue from earlier
<stub> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ThingsBzrNeeds
<SteveA> ta
<stub> SteveA: Probably out of date
<SteveA> stub: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BzrPrioritiesForLaunchpad
<SteveA> also mailed the list
<jbailey> SteveA: That list is quite comprehensive.  Are you sure it can be accomplished in a reasonable period of time? =)
<SteveA> i have the utmost confidence in the bzr team's abilities
<mpt> bradb, when is BugTaskSet's self.title ever used?
<mpt> or BugWatchSet's self.title?
<LarstiQ> ThingsBzrNeeds can use some updates
<bradb> mpt: Not intentionally.
<carlos> daf, hi
<carlos> daf, do you have a moment?
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> stub: when you see this, ssh to newpqm and sudo to pqm
<lifeless> stub: then strace pid 15558
<lifeless> stub: its a test suite run which appears to be hung, looping on librariangc connection of some sort.
<SteveA> spooky
<lifeless> stat("/home/pqm/.pgpass", 0x7fffffaf99a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<lifeless> socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 41
<lifeless> fcntl(41, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0
<lifeless> fcntl(41, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)          = 0
<lifeless> connect(41, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"}, 110) = 0
<lifeless> getsockopt(41, SOL_SOCKET, SO_ERROR, [0] , [4] ) = 0
<lifeless> getsockname(41, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@}, [2] ) = 0
<lifeless> poll([{fd=41, events=POLLOUT|POLLERR, revents=POLLOUT}] , 1, -1) = 1
<lifeless> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [PIPE] , [] , 8) = 0
<lifeless> sendto(41, "\0\0\0003\0\3\0\0user\0librariangc\0databas"..., 51, 0, NULL, 0) = 51
<lifeless> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [] , NULL, 8) = 0
<lifeless> poll([{fd=41, events=POLLIN|POLLERR, revents=POLLIN}] , 1, -1) = 1
<lifeless> recvfrom(41, "R\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0E\0\0\0`SFATAL\0C53300\0Mcon"..., 16384, 0, NULL, NULL) = 106
<lifeless> close(41)                               = 0
<lifeless> futex(0x13336f0, FUTEX_WAKE, 1)         = 0
<lifeless> select(0, NULL, NULL, NULL, {1, 0} <unfinished ...>
<lifeless> etc
<lifeless> night
<bradb> google++ # really good at searching bugs filed in Malone
<carlos> bradb, better than our own search form? ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, night
<SteveA> carlos: they have more programmers working on improving our search :-)
<carlos> SteveA, we could just integrate google searches into launchpad :-P
<mpt> That wouldn't give us operators like reporter:carlos
<mpt> but I'm speccing all the good stuff that Google does do in MaloneSearch
<carlos> mpt, well, I was joking about requesting the search to google's servers 
<carlos> mpt, they have a way to "integrate" their search engine into your web application
<mpt> Yes, but we wouldn't have the source code
<carlos> mpt, as I said, it was just a joke
* mpt shrugs
<mpt> Amazon.com's and IMDb's search is apparently powered by A9
<mpt> and there are plenty of high-profile sites that do use Google for their searching
<bradb> stub: around?
<bradb> mpt: You get a small discount on the price of books you find and purchase through A9 searches.
* bradb wonders if Malone users could be similarly bribed
<mpt> only if we put advertising next to the search results
<jbailey> bradb: We ship them free CDs if they file bugs? =)
<mpt> which we could, since that space is largely empty at the moment
<bradb> jbailey: Good point.
<mpt> monetize the portlets!
<bradb> mpt: 10,000 unique page views would translate to about, what, 18 portlet views? :)
<carlos> bradb, I prefer the pornlet feature we talked at .ca....
<bradb> Some people seemed to be curious about if it was serious.
<carlos> the pornlets idea?
<carlos> :-D
<bradb> yeah :)
<carlos> mpt, I have a label that is a link and that should be set 'bold', should I put <a><b>Foo</b></a> tags or <b><a>Foo</a></b> ?
<carlos> bradb, Jordi told me that kiko implemented it...
<carlos> but I didn't see it
<mpt> carlos, why should it be bold?
<mpt> In general, anywhere we use <b> is a bug
<carlos> mpt, it's at pofile-portlet-translators.pt
<carlos> is missing the link
<carlos> and is set as bold
<carlos> I'm just adding the link
<mpt> I don't understand why that's bold
<mpt> is it because it's the translation group, and therefore more special than the other list items?
<mpt> but then why does it end in ":"?
<carlos> mpt, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/pmount/+pots/pmount/es/+translate
<carlos> mpt, loot at the right column
<carlos> where you have the list of translators members of the Spanish team
<carlos> it's the title of the team
<mpt> hoo boy, that page is broken in the new layout
<carlos> mpt, there could be more than one team
<carlos> mpt, dude I told you that already!
<mpt> I know, I just didn't see it :-)
<mpt> that's mainly because of the <pre> bug
<carlos> mpt, anyway, I'm changing it a lot so I will try to fix it at the same time
<mpt> So why does that portlet have two headings?
<mpt> Why not just an "Ubuntu Spanish translators:" heading, carlos?
<mpt> oh, because it's a link
<carlos> phone....
<mpt> That's invalid HTML anyway, carlos
<mpt> <ul><ul>...</ul></ul> is not allowed
<mpt> only <ul><li>...<ul>...</ul>...</li></ul>
<carlos> ok, I will fix it at the same time
<SteveA> why isn't a nested ul allowed?
<SteveA> oh i see
<carlos> wow, that's so cool. I called on Tuesday to IBM because my external CD unit was broken and today I got a new one...
<SteveA> you need to put it in an item
<carlos> only two days!!!
<mpt> carlos, as for <b><a> or <a><b>, it doesn't really matter which
<carlos> mpt, ok
<mpt> but I'm bothered that I don't understand what that portlet is trying to say
<SteveA> mpt: idea...
<SteveA> mpt: some css included in the debug server
<SteveA> mpt: that causes <b> </b> and other bad things to be brightly highlighted
* mpt wonders if that could be done with bad text, as well as bad markup :-)
<carlos> mpt, that portlet list the teams on charge of that pofile translation
<carlos> there could be more than one team
<carlos> and then, it lists all members of the team
<mpt> carlos, so there is one (and only ever one) translation group
<mpt> but the translation group might contain more than one team
<mpt> correct?
<carlos> perhaps we could take the same UI we have now for the Overview/bugs/translations... portlet...
<carlos> mpt, no
<mpt> SteveA, great idea, but what do you mean by the "debug server"?
<carlos> mpt, usually there will be only translation group but you would have more than one
<mpt> oh
<carlos> s/only translation/only one translation/
<SteveA> mpt: on localhost, one port gives you what is seen in production.  one port gives you what developers use.
<carlos> mpt, and every translation group will list a set of persons (not teams) 
<SteveA> there are particular views / variants registered just for the DebugLayer
<SteveA> and these are not seen in product
<SteveA> ion
<SteveA> only when developing
<mpt> carlos, so a template has at least one translation group, and each translation group might have one or more teams, and each team has at least one member
<carlos> mpt, the context here is a POFile not a template
<carlos> but yes, your afirmation is right
<mpt> ok, a PO file
<carlos> in this case, as it's a pofile
<carlos> we only get one team for the translation group
<carlos> the one for the language we are displaying
<mpt> carlos, in that case, I suggest making each translation group an <h5>
<mpt> then a two-level list after each <h5>
<mpt> listing people, and/or teams with members, in that translation group
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mpt, thank you for your input
<carlos> hmm, wait
<bradb> stub: ping
<carlos> the <h5> will be a link
<carlos> mpt, I suppose it's not a problem, right?
<mpt> that's ok
<carlos> ok
* carlos workraves
<carlos> thanks
<mpt> but in that case, the <a> goes *inside* the <h5> :-)
<stub> bradb: pong
<mpt> carlos, 100 validation errors on that page -- about 20 of them are because the "Used elsewhere" suggestion isn't escaped properly
<carlos> mpt, I think we should execute an html validation command as part of our tests...
<mpt> carlos, yeah, the W3C validator can't see that page because it can't log in
<mpt> so it complains about HTML errors on the login page instead :-)
<SteveA> mpt: what are our html errors?
<carlos> mpt, well, you can always store the html and upload it to the validator
<SteveA> are there errors in the main template?
<mpt> carlos, that's what I did to get the 100 figure
<mpt> SteveA, there weren't in the main template a couple of months ago, I'll look again now
<mpt> It wasn't very easy to try because the validator didn't support HTTPS back then, but now it does
<mpt> main template's fine
<SteveA> that's good
<mpt> front page has 1 error
<mpt> <label for="text"> refers to a non-existent control
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> does the label envelop the control it applies to?
<mpt> no, and that's not possible because there are <div>s involved
<mpt> the <label>s ID just needs changing
<mpt> er, for= value, I mean
<mpt> no, actually, the name="text" needs changing to id="text"
* mpt does so
<carlos> bradb, do you have the airport extreme card, right?
<bradb> carlos: yeah
<carlos> bradb, http://linux-bcom4301.sourceforge.net/
<carlos> bradb, just in case you were not aware of it
<carlos> bradb, a free software driver for it!
<carlos> finally
<bradb> Some Ubuntu guys at UBZ told me that BOTH my airport extreme card AND my video card are supported in dapper
<carlos> oh, your video card is not supported?
<carlos> bradb, I thought it was...
<bradb> no 3d acceleration
<carlos> bradb, Who needs 3D acceleration with a working computer? :-P
<LarstiQ> I do
<LarstiQ> and that makes shopping for a laptop cumbersome
<carlos> LarstiQ, I was joking
<carlos> but unless GNOME/X.org uses 3D acceleration... I don't think I have ever use it other than for the screen saver...
* mpt is relieved to see he's not the only one not getting carlos's jokes ;-)
<carlos> mpt, dude, look at the emoticon at the end of the sentence!
* carlos cries
<LarstiQ> carlos: it does not make me understand the joke, only notifies me you aren't entirely serious
* mpt wonders why soyuz.py is completely empty
<carlos> LarstiQ, well, it was more a sarcastic sentence more than a joke...
<carlos> but whatever...
* mpt successfully uses Google to find a UI string in Launchpad
<LarstiQ> mpt: see ;)
<LarstiQ> carlos: it just times badly with my pained quest for a laptop I guess
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<mpt> LarstiQ, to find a *Launchpad* UI string, not to find a string in some other product :-)
<LarstiQ> mpt: it's a start ;)
<Kinnison> salgado: yo
<Kinnison> salgado: sorry, I was doing some chores, what can I do for you?
<salgado> hi Kinnison. I was going to review your ftpmaster-tools branch, but it has no tests at all. is it possible to have at least some basic test coverage for that code you're adding or is this an example of very-hard-to-test code?
<Kinnison> salgado: The code going into the db classes should be tested, if I've added code there which isn't checked that's a bug. Testing the script is harder to do in a programmatic way, but I've been talking with stevea and spiv about how to do that kind of thing
<Kinnison> salgado: Also, I think cprov and niemeyer are doing stuff with that branch currently, I'd forgotten it was on the page
<salgado> Kinnison, hmmm. then that branch is not acutally ready for review?
<cprov> Kinnison: salgado: I think you can review only my branch uploader-test, which includes ftpmaster-tools, publusher-fixes from dsilvers and local work and test coverage.
<kiko> hey hey
<Kinnison> cprov: cool
<kiko> what's the story
<cprov> salgado: I'm adding mine to the review queue, just miss some definition on packages to test ... will sort out it with niemeyer ASAP
<cprov> Kinnison: you can remove yours from queue, I think, it will be merged through mine
<Kinnison> cprov: rock on
<Kinnison> salgado: can you just drop mine from the page?
<cprov> kiko:  thinking about put uploader-test branch for review, we can get it in RF before xmas ;)
<kiko> matsubara, I mailed you comments --- the same applies to your other mails.
<eruin> is tagtool available for rosetta translation / dapper?
<mpt> Only 87 test failures!
<mpt> Launchpad, you disappoint me
<eruin> (and if not, could it be?) ;)
<kiko> what's tagtool, eruin?
<SteveA> tagtool - tool to tag and rename MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files
<eruin> it's an app
<eruin> er, yes
<eruin> ;)
<SteveA> in universe
<SteveA> in breezy at least
<eruin> hm, right. it's in rosetta for breezy but not dapper
<carlos> mpt, excuse me, could you repeat what should I add to the translation form to fix the layout problem?
* bradb s'en va, a+
<Kinnison> ciau all
<SteveA> au
<mpt> carlos, well, one of the problems is that "Suggested elsewhere:" and "Used elsewhere:" are both being shown with <pre>
<mpt> that bug is reported and assigned to me, I fixed most of it but not all
<mpt> you can fix the rest if you like
<carlos> ok
<carlos> if you give me a hint...
<mpt> another problem is that the translation fields should have {width: 100%} instead of XHTML widths
<carlos> mpt, what about the navigation bar?
<mpt> what about what navigation bar?
<carlos> it also overlaps the portlets
<mpt> what does?
<carlos> the 'Next 10  - Last'
<mpt> That's because the translation form is a big table, so the navigation row is as wide as the widest translation item
<carlos> hmm is better  'overlaps with the portlets'?
<mpt> and that's fine, just make the items narrower :-)
<carlos> ok
<mpt> by fixing those other two bugs
<carlos> mpt, and how could I fix the <pre> problem?
<mpt> Single-line suggestions should be shown as <div>s, and multi-line suggestions the same way that the English text is now
<carlos> mpt, so we should change the \n chars with <br />
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mpt, will do it that way
<carlos> mpt, btw... shouldn't we use always the same UI for the navigation ?
<carlos> mpt, malone has one UI and Rosetta another....
<mpt> yes, carlos, that's a SteveA or spiv problem
<carlos> really?
<carlos> well, I suppose you talk about a standard way to do batching
<mpt> yes
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/StandardizedBatching
<carlos> but until that feature is implemented, shouldn't we use the same UI?
<carlos> not the implementation, but the UI
<mpt> yes, but I'm not sure exactly what that should be yet :-)
<mpt> because I haven't finished the spec
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ;-)
<mpt> so we have some batching presentation from before I arrived
* BjornT heads home
<mpt> and various batchings tweaked by me in different ways depending on what I thought at the time
<mpt> so it's a bit of a mess
<carlos> mpt, you are not going to recognize the Rosetta translation form code when I finish....
<mpt> good!
<mpt> It gave me headaches
<carlos> mpt, It needs a review since long ago....
<carlos> I hope it's easier to understand when I finish with it...
<SteveA> mpt: batching, man
<SteveA> mpt: collect the information you know about together into a bug or wiki page
<SteveA> like, pointers to different pages on production
<mpt> SteveA, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/StandardizedBatching
<mpt> ok, it has no links at the moment
<SteveA> man, you are way ahead of the curve
<mpt> page created in May, do you notice :-)
<SteveA> nope, i didn't
<SteveA> cos i'm about to get back to some pasta cooking action
<mpt> ok, now you're making me hungry
<mpt> and it's 6pm
<LarstiQ> hmm, food
<kiko> hey carlos 
<kiko> have a moment?
<carlos> kiko, sure
<carlos> kiko, tell me
<kiko> how are things coming up?
<carlos> kiko, Fine, I have the translation form code mostly clean
<carlos> and tomorrow I will be able to add all this as described at PoMsgSetPage
<carlos> s/this/info/
<kiko> cool
<kiko> that's great news
<kiko> and PQM is still driving you crazy?
<carlos> kiko, yeah, I'm fixing some bugs unrelated to the spec but that I think are easy to fix now that I'm changing the translation form....
<carlos> kiko, I didn't try today
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> kiko, lifeless told me that is not ready
<carlos> something related with procmail
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> sucks to be us.
<carlos> oh, there are requests already on the queue....
<kiko> so after that lands, what do you feel like doing?
<carlos> http://pqm.ubuntu.com/ is alive !
<carlos> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-review
<carlos> that's what I have next in my queue
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> that's definitely the most important next thing
<kiko> I need to get the soyuz rollout underway so I can get my hands on the rosetta imports and exports.
<carlos> I want also to finish some specs from .ca that Mark asked me to update
<carlos> but I hadn't time to do it
<mpt> home time
<carlos> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> carlos: kind of
<carlos> I have a fast question about catching exceptions
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> you said that we should never catch TypeError
<carlos> but
<carlos> we catch it inside the Rosetta translation form
<SteveA> why ?
<carlos> because it validates some user input
<carlos> I'm not sure if it's needed
<carlos> that's why I'm asking
<carlos> When would a TypeError be raised with this instruction?:
<carlos> int(self.form.get('offset', 0))
<SteveA> if you say int(None)
<SteveA> so, it wouldn't
* carlos does not remembers exactly why are we catching TypeError here
<SteveA> so, it is incorrect
<SteveA> it was probably done earlier
<SteveA> and never changed
<carlos> ok
<carlos> yes
<carlos> it's old code
<carlos> I'm changing it now
<carlos> And I want to be sure I don't break anything
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
<lifeless> kiko: pqm is receiving mail properly now
<kiko> lifeless, it's a small miracle. thanks
<lifeless> kiko: but the test suite appears to be hanging
<lifeless> kiko: I'm not resetting it until stub looks at it with me, as its in librariangc stuff, which he wrote ;)
<kiko> argh
<kiko> why is good news always accompanied by bad news
<lifeless> kiko: sorry dude. Its my top priority getting it going
<kiko> okay. I'm just concerned that the weekly checkin report is going to suck
<lifeless> kiko: yeah, so am I
<lifeless> the problem with switching back and forward is keeping all the state synchronised
<lifeless> if its not operational properly today I will get znarl/elmo to redirect everything back this evening
<kiko> yes, it's a lot of work.
<kiko> lifeless, did you nail the glibc issue? what was it?
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5813
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5813: Crash in testImportKeyring (test_gpghandler) causes test failures In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5813
<lifeless> we're disabling those tests for the interim.
<dsas> sivang: ping
#launchpad 2005-12-21
<lifeless> hmm, no stub yet
<lifeless> this is annoying
<jamesh> lifeless: did you disable the problem test?
<lifeless> jamesh: yes but the librariangc tests are hanging
<jamesh> ah
<lifeless> and as stub wrote that end to end I want to walk through it with him rather than guessing
<lifeless> has ubuntu main moved to malone yet ?
<jamesh> the bugzilla migration hasn't occurred yet
<jamesh> but they are accepting bugs in either, iirc
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> fink is a 'distro' :)
<jamesh> lifeless: what do you think about how to handle the gpgme issue?
<jamesh> or more specifically, the pyme problem
<lifeless> pyme blows in so many ways
<lifeless> terrible module name
<lifeless> limited functionality
<lifeless> -swig-
<lifeless> I think that short term just fix-what-we-have
<lifeless> and that we could start a gpgme python module using handcrafted or pyrex bindings
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> your review queue is saturated AFAICT
<spiv> Heh, the duplicate doesn't help ;)
<lifeless> 3 in needs-review
<lifeless> ok, 2 is alreight :)
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah?
<SteveA> jamesh: up for a phone call?
<SteveA> or even voip
<jamesh> I don't have voip set up
<jamesh> but sure
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> lifeless: got time to test another potential fix for the pyme bug?
<jamesh> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZgK1z9.html <- a minimal patch that might fix it
<lifeless> jamesh: waiting for stub
<lifeless> jamesh: will test after that
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<stub> Well.. I think that window is dead for a while longer
<stub> lifeless: Your paste is still pasting, one slow line at a time. You got a patch to that file?
<stub> c/patch/path/
<lifeless> stub: sorry, no.
<lifeless> uhm, I might be able to make one
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> fotxt
<SteveA> stub: ping?
<SteveA> stub: ping?
<lifeless> stub: hes looking at some logs 
<lifeless> SteveA: ^^
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> stub: i'd like to do a voip call sometime today
<lifeless> jamesh: no fixy
<lifeless> jamesh: how can I tell I applied it correctly ?
* stub waits for Skype to load
<stub> SteveA: I'm online
<jamesh> lifeless: check to see if _wrap_delete__gpgme_key() in gpgme_wrap.c calls delete__gpgme_key() rather than free()
<lifeless> _wrap_delete_gpgme_key_t_p  ?
<jamesh> no
<lifeless> there is no _wrap_delete__gpgme_key
<lifeless> oh, hmm there is
* lifeless blushes
<jamesh> double underscore
<lifeless> delete__gpgme_key(arg1);
<jamesh> is there also a _wrap_delete__gpgme_key()?
<jamesh> yeah.
<lifeless> yes
<jamesh> okay.  That should get rid of the chance of pyme calling free() on gpgme_key's
<lucasvo> hi, Is it a known bug, that if table get too long they are placed over the right column?
<lucasvo> see: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/fwbuilder/+pots/review-dapper-fwbuilder-1/de/+translate
<jamesh> lucasvo: I don't see a bug report for it, but it is probably a side effect of the new CSS based column layout
<jamesh> lucasvo: please file a bug
<lucasvo> jamesh: ok, I will do it
<lucasvo> Bug #5831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5831: New CSS design places long lines in the content over the right column In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5831
<jamesh> lucasvo: you can reproduce it on a lot of pages by upping the font size sufficiently
<jamesh> but it is more obvious on those translation pages
<lucasvo> jamesh: one can not work like this 
<jamesh> lucasvo: does it make the page unusable, or just inconvenient?
<lucasvo> it doesn't makes it unusable but very strange
<lucasvo> if you try hard you can read 
<lucasvo> but it is not easy
<jamesh> lucasvo: I'm not saying it shouldn't be fixed; just trying to work out signficant it is
<jamesh> ctrl+- might help (but makes things harder to read)
<lucasvo> I could try out and submit a fixed css
<lucasvo> yeah
<sivang> morning all
<lifeless> jamesh: if its not easy to read, people wont try
<lifeless> jamesh: different from ugly
<jamesh> lifeless: I was offering a work around (make the fonts smaller).  Nothing more than that
<jamesh> I agree that it should be fixed
<lifeless> jamesh: cool. same page then
<carlos> morning
<lifeless> jamesh: so - disable the tests, or do you want another backtracec ?
<lifeless> jamesh: (assuming it may have changed)
<jamesh> lifeless: if it's easy for you to get another backtrace, it would be useful
<jamesh> (if it has changed, that would be interesting)
<lifeless> first off, a valgrind run
<jamesh> but disabling the test is probably the right decision at this point
<lifeless> running
<lifeless> .win goto jamesh
<jamesh> same stack traces
<jamesh> thanks
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so, free() of that was not the cause
<SteveA> spiv: around?
<lifeless> the lifeless(tm) paging service is online, if needed
<ddaa> hey
<ddaa> jamesh: on a scale from 4 to 5, how busy are you nowadays?
<jamesh> I've got a few things queued up, but may be able to fit some things in
<ddaa> I was wondering whether you'd be able to fix the bug in the BranchNavigation when Branch.owner is a team.
<ddaa> Since I'm obviously not going to be able to do it next week...
<jamesh> ddaa: sure.  Assign the bug to me and I'll look at it
<ddaa> weren't you the one who commented on it?
* ddaa checks
<jamesh> yeah
<ddaa> bug 5583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5583: Branch link 404s In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: David Allouche, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5583
<ddaa> okay, assigning that to you
<ddaa> spiv: do you expect to be blocked by optional-branch-title before January 9th?
<lifeless> hes having dinner
<lifeless> courtesy the lifeless(tm) paging service
<ddaa>  /msg lifeless_paging set spellcheck
<lifeless> stub: pg 8 specific bug ? 
<lifeless> stub: that test failed again
<lifeless> stub: but it did not hang this time
<lifeless> 1 and only one failure
<lifeless> who here has seen intermittent failures on lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/../pagetests/foaf/32-setpreferredemail.txt
<ddaa> lifeless: the check_merge yesterday succeeded (except for a few failure in some completely unrelated areas) I'm pushing the bzn
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> I'm pushing bzrsync fix to /home/warthogs/archives/david/launchpad/newbzr right now
<lifeless>     +   Module canonical.launchpad.browser.person, line 1354, in emailFormSubmitted
<lifeless>     +     self._setPreferred()
<lifeless>     +   Module canonical.launchpad.browser.person, line 1508, in _setPreferred
<lifeless>     +     assert emailaddress.person.id == self.context.id
<lifeless>     + AssertionError
<lifeless> thats the failure
<lifeless> which suggests to me that context.id is probably None
<SteveA> a newly created person?
<lifeless> shouldn't be
<lifeless> the page test is setting the preferred email on an existing person
<lifeless> *I think* 
<lifeless> post /people/no-priv/+editmails
<lifeless> VALIDATED_SELECTED=foo%40baz.com&SET_PREFERRED+Set...
<lifeless> looks like a correct post to me
<lifeless> though I'm not sure about the url.
<lifeless> how can we tell if its a new person ? Is there some marker ?
<SteveA> i don't think the ids are None
<SteveA> i think it's more likely that the ids differ
<SteveA> and are non-none
<SteveA> can the assert also give output as to what the ids are?
<SteveA> that would help a lot
<lifeless> would assert emailaddress.person.id == self.context.id, "differening ids in emailaddress.person.id(%d) == self.context.id(%d)" % (emailaddress.person.id, self.context.id)
<lifeless> work ?
<lifeless> I don't use the two value assert much
<jamesh> lifeless: yes
<jamesh> the second argument only gets evaluated if the first arg evaluates to True
<lifeless> jamesh: yes that will work, or yes you have seen this error ?
<jamesh> the assert will work
<jamesh> lifeless: I've only seen the error in a PQM failure message
<jamesh> (for a branch that merged successfully the second time)
<lifeless> jamesh: garh unreliable tests garh
<jamesh> so it would be good if we can get more information out of the next failure
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> its blocking pqm at the moment
<lifeless> because I want to get a clean run before committing
* ddaa goes offline to fiddle with the iBook and external display
<bradb> stub: around?
<stub> bradb: yo
<bradb> stub: Just wanted to get clearance to land a branch that needs a small bit of data migration.
<stub> bradb: This the XXX: comments one? Sure.
<bradb> stub: This is the bug status changes.
<bradb> Basically, Rejected is getting a different ID.
<bradb> It's currently 40, but will become 17.
<bradb> So, when this patch is rolled out into product, that update to BugTask.status will need to happen at the same time
<bradb> .
<bradb> s/product/production/
<bradb> Will that be okay?
<stub> ok. Please put a .sql script in database/schema/pending doing UPDATE BugTask SET status=17 WHERE status=40 and commit it at the same time
<bradb> stub: sure, will do (I'd also note that there is no test data needing migration.)
<stub> It this update to change the sort ordering of bugtasks?
<bradb> yeah
<lifeless> SteveA: AssertionError: differring ids in emailaddress.person.id(59) == self.context.id(52)
<SteveA> next, what is the person.id when you run that test locally
<lifeless> person.id where ?
<bradb> 32-setpreferredemail.txt just failed for me locally. The error message sounds to me like the same thing you guys are discussing.
<SteveA> lifeless: when you run the test locally, at the time of that assert statemet, there are two person references, which have the same id.  what is that id?
<SteveA> i think what the assertion error is saying is, the code is trying to set a perferred email for someone, but that email address belongs to someone else
<lifeless> SteveA: ECONTEXT. I really dont know what you mean. I don't see 'two person references'.
<SteveA> emailaddress.person is one
<SteveA> self.context is another
<SteveA> they are both Person objects
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> i get thet
<SteveA> the code is, i expect, trying to check that the owner of the email address is the same as the person who is trying to set it as their prefered
<lifeless> I fall apart on 'which have the same id'
<lifeless> because quite clearly; they dont
<SteveA> the do, when you run them locally
<lifeless> so I was looking for some local variables in that code block that would have the same value
<SteveA> they don't on pqm
<stub> It would be interesting to see repr(emailaddress.person) and repr(context), and possibly id(emailaddress.person) and id(context) if they are not shown
<lifeless> SteveA: they *sometimes do* locally.
<lifeless> SteveA: bradb is suffering a failure on this right now
<lifeless> ok, another test run with stubs questions
<lifeless> bradb: can you try to capture the value when they are the same ?
<lifeless> bradb: i.e. print out the values when the are the same, and run test -vv so we can figure out where that should be
* bradb is going to try to reproduce the failure first on my branch that has --story test runner support
<lifeless> bradb: you have a --story supporting runner ?
<lifeless> bradb: thats on my todo - gimme a patch I'll finish & test it & shove it in rf for everyone
<bradb> lifeless: I'll give you the patch for --story support shortly. Just make sure to credit appropriately. ;)
<lifeless> bradb: of course
<bradb> lifeless: hm, slight problem. SteveA pointed out that I can make a change to upstream Zope 3's test.py for this, so I'll have to tweak the patch before it is something that can be checked in.
<bradb> s/can make/can't make/
<lifeless> bradb: did you change it, or you 'can change it' ?
<lifeless> bradb: we're still blocked on a new z3.
<lifeless> bradb: If this *can* be done without changing the z3 test runner that is much better - for now.
<bradb> lifeless: IOW, the only patch I can give you for story support involves hacking Z3's test.py right now. Otherwise I have to tweak it (I don't yet know if that'll be trivial or painful) to patch our own test.py.
<SteveA> i'm fine with the patch being a change to our zope3
<SteveA> when up get the new zope3, we'll briefly lose --story
<SteveA> and then we'll have to get it back again
<lifeless> bradb: ok, throw the patch my way
<bradb> lifeless: are you ok with my just sending you the two needed files?
<lifeless> bradb: sure
<lifeless> bradb: if I can't figure it out, I'll let you know
<bradb> lifeless: sent.
<lifeless> danke
<bradb> np
* SteveA and brad --> lunch
<bradb> lifeless: lib/zope/app/tests/test.py was the test.py that I patched. You run it like python test.py --story=dirname.
* bradb heads to lunch
<lifeless> stub: 
<lifeless> AssertionError: differing ids in emailaddress.person.id(<Person at 0x2aaab69a1650>,46912696360912,59) == self.context.id(<Person at 0x2aaab6c6ded0>,46912696382736,52)
<lifeless> thats repr, id, foo.id
<stub> So what has to be happening is that 30-mergepeople.txt is succeeding, and merging the foo account into the no-priv account. But when 32-setpreferred-email.txt is run, it isn't seeing the recent database changes for some reason.
<lifeless> ahh
<lifeless> race conditions I expect
<stub> Possibly 32-setpreferred-email.txt is using SQLObject cache from the previous request (merge person uses direct SQL, so we need to ensure SQLObject caches are removed)
<stub> The race condition shouldn't be possible unless test 32 is running before test 30 has committed or rolled back. (but not possible doesn't mean it isn't happening)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so the end of 30-
<lifeless> checks that it gets a perint by name of 'myemail'
<lifeless> thats sqlobject yah ?
<daf> SteveA: perhaps you could weigh in on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3057?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3057: "You're already logged in" message should never occur In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3057
<stub> perint?
<lifeless> afgeifq?
<stub> (19:13:15) Robert Collins (lifeless): checks that it gets a perint by name of 'myemail'
<lifeless> person set
<stub> Yer - we can stick a test at the end of 30- to ensure that SQLObject land sees the correct person is linked to that email address.
<stub> And maybe a 31- test that just does that (ensuring the sanity of the data as viewed through SQLObject)
<lifeless> I'm waaay tired
<lifeless> can you take over ?
<stub> Sure. Is anything landing through PQM at the moment? Or is this only intermittent when run through PQM
<lifeless> (by which I mean, get it so that ~/tests/launchpad passes make check_merge)
<lifeless> pqm is disabled until this is resolved
<lifeless> it happens on every make check_merge on balleny
<lifeless> regular as clockwork
<stub> ok. How do I reenable PQM if I nut it out? Just switch the cronjob back on?
<lifeless> so this is essentially a manual commit to pqm: commit in that dir, and bzr push to ~/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless> then bzr push to sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<lifeless> then just switch the cronjob back on
<stub> ok
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I'll check in in the morning and see where its at
<lifeless> if you get stuck outside the 'make check_merge pass' bit, just email me where you did get up to
<daf> who owns Project?
<carlos> daf, Which Project?
<daf> the class Project
<carlos> daf, anyone from the launchpad team
<carlos> daf, the Register does not have an specific developer working on it
<daf> ah
<carlos> Is there a planned date to move Ubuntu's bugs from bugzilla to malone?
<daf> is there an owner for the specs code?
<carlos> daf, Mark wrote it, not sure if he maintains it too 
<jordi> carlos: I thought that migration was ready to happen any time now. I wonder what's holding it
* Kinnison lunches, ciau
<daf> stub, spiv: perhaps one of you could comment on bug 347 -- I suspect it may be out of date by now
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<Nafallo> linuxdcpp is missing in malone. source is in dapper, so could someone add it? :-)
<stub> carlos: Bugzilla migration is blocked on a production Gina run
<carlos> stub, oh, ok
<daf> SteveA: I think bug 676 could do with your input too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #676: need persistent logins In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/676
<carlos> stub, Why the Warning and Error notifications have the same UI?
<carlos> stub, shouldn't it be different?
<carlos> at least I expect them to be different...
<daf> hurrah for people putting OOPS numbers in bug reports
<stub> carlos: If you mean the notifications stuff, I don't see why you would want too apis. All you are doing is creating a message to show the user - the levels just control rendering.
<stub> carlos: What do you expect to work differently between a warning and an error?
<carlos> stub, I'm using self.request.response.addWarningNotification and self.request.response.addErrorNotification
<carlos> and both have the same UI when rendered
<stub> Ahh... I see. Because mpt wanted it that way ;)
<carlos> That makes me move the Warning to Info....
<carlos> will talk with mpt when he's online...
<stub> carlos: That is incorrect - don't break your code to work around what you perceive as a UI issue
<stub> carlos: Set the correct level and if you think it renders badly, open a bug with a url or screenshot of your page demonstrating the issue.
<carlos> ok
* carlos -> lunch
* stub wonders wtf he read UI before as API
<lucasvo> I get reports about bugs 2 times, is this normal? :D
<lucasvo> I made a bugreport on launchpad, I added a comment, that I can reproduce it on several machines, it got assigned, and I got the mail 2 times...
<daf> sounds odd to me
<daf> when you get duplicates, are they identical?
<daf> or just nearly the same?
<lucasvo> daf: yes
<lucasvo> daf: identical at the same time
<daf> same Message ID?
<daf> hmm
<ddaa> sorry for the time off, I tried to find a xorg configuration that does not destroy the built-in panel when using an external display...
<daf> lucasvo: could you file a bug?
<daf> lucasvo: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<ddaa> Incomplete success. It seems that turning on UseFBDev is nicer to the built-in panel, but I was not unable to find a way to turn it off and still using the external display
<lucasvo> Message-Id: <20051216131736.24631.27612.launchpad@canonical@gangotri.ubuntu.com>
<lucasvo> Message-Id: <20051216131736.24631.27612.launchpad@canonical@gangotri.ubuntu.com>
<lucasvo> they are the same
<daf> cool, you can put that in the bug report
<daf> it might help us track it down
<lucasvo> daf: ok
<daf> thanks
<lucasvo> silly, creating bugreport because bugreport I created is wrong:D
<daf> well, Malone has lots of bugs :)
* bradb returns from seeing Frank Zappa on a pole
<lucasvo> https://launchpad.net/products/evolution/+bug/5837?lpnotification=4T1Ufd1zXd1EBl0KJNI9sqRreuQ
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5837: double delivery of mails about statuschanges of bugs In: evolution (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5837
<lucasvo> ah ok
<bradb> lucasvo: Would it be possible for you to attach each message to that bug report?
<lucasvo> ah, I made it in evolution...
<lucasvo> bradb: yes
<lucasvo> done
<bradb> lucasvo: Thanks. /me looks
<lucasvo> bradb: thank you! I am not the one who fixes it ;D
<bradb> lucasvo: I only see one message attached though.
<bradb> er, wait
<lucasvo> bradb: hm, isn't it a file with multiple messages?
<bradb> Sorry, I was being blind.
<lucasvo> np
<daf> bradb: if I subscribe someone else to a bug, do they get a notification?
<bradb> daf: Yes.
<daf> groovy
<bradb> daf: Did you get two copies of the message whose body looked like:
<bradb> Public bug report changed:
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5831
<bradb> Changed in: Launchpad (upstream)
<bradb>        Assignee: (unassigned) => Matthew Paul Thomas
<bradb>          Status: New => Accepted
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5831: New CSS design places long lines in the content over the right column In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5831
<daf> bradb: I can't see mails for bug 5831
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5831: New CSS design places long lines in the content over the right column In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5831
<Gijon> hello everybody
<Gijon> can someone help me throuh the launchpad website
<daf> sure
<Gijon> i'v just registed
<daf> that's a good start :)
<Gijon> and i want to know how i can translate the gnomaber
<Gijon> gnomebaker
<daf> if you go to https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker
<daf> you should see a "Translations" link on the right hand side
<Gijon> got it
<bradb> lucasvo: So are basically all bugs you're involved in causing double notifications to be sent on status changes?
<daf> Gijon: then it's just a matter of choosing your language
<Gijon> i've come to a page where i can see al languages
<lucasvo> bradb: I didn't get this bugchanges twice
<Gijon> and i see the name of the translaters
<daf> Gijon: ok, wihch language are you interested in translating to?
<Gijon> to portuguese 
<Gijon> from portugal
<Gijon> the real deal
<lucasvo> bradb: but it looks like I really got it twice(not just only evolution) because on webmail it is the same
<daf> Gijon: hey, careful, we have Brazilians in here :)
<Gijon> lol
<Gijon> daf, are u a brasilian?
<daf> no, I'm not
<daf> so, if you click on the "Portuguese" link, it'll take you to the translation page
<bradb> stub: If I give you a message ID and a recipient, are you able to tell me how many times we sent that mail out from production?
<Gijon> daf, yes now i see
<bradb> lucasvo: Do you ever get seemingly duplicate email from any other sources?
<daf> SteveA: what do you think about bug 3735?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3735: Login page should always have the same URL In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3735
<stub> bradb: I don't think we have that info in any logs I have access to. You need elmo or Znarl to chase that.
<Gijon> daf : but isn't there like a file .po that you can download and translate offline??
<SteveA> bug 5839
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5839: in bug mail, the bug description should be in the body In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5839
<daf> Gijon: sure: click on Portuguese, then click the Download link
<bradb> elmo: ping (question about one or more emails sent from production)
<Gijon> daf, thanks
<daf> Gijon: de nada
<Gijon> daf, falas portugues?
<daf> no :(
<Gijon> daf, but you know how to say thanks..
<daf> I can say "bom dia" and that's about it :)
<Gijon> daf, that's not bad..
<Gijon> daf, why did you learn how to speack a few words?
<daf> well, I work with all these Brazilians...
<SteveA> daf: on 3735, it is needinfo
<SteveA> bug 3735
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3735: Login page should always have the same URL In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/3735
<daf> SteveA: you mean we want to know if it works with Amazon?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> this supports mpt's proposition that it is a browser bug
<SteveA> even if we change login pages to not have +login on the end, they will still be in multiple locations
<daf> hmm, where are the Brazilians?
<daf> Internet trouble?
<SteveA> public holiday?
<SteveA> aparently not
* Kinnison tells his spam filter that daf isn't a spammer, nor is launchpad
<SteveA> looks like telefonica has gone arseovertit
<SteveA> Kinnison: phone call?
<SteveA> or voip if pos
* Kinnison doesn't have a voip endpoint working
* Kinnison ought to sort one out sometime
<SteveA> phone then?
<Kinnison> sure, *checks* noone is on the phone
<Kinnison> landline please
<ddaa> bradb: is that intentional that bugmail for the Launchpad Admins is now sent to the individual email addresses?
<ddaa> Instead of the lanchpad mailing list
<ddaa> that screws up my mail filtering, now I cannot tell Launchpad Admin bugspam from stuff I'm explicitely interested in :(
<daf> who owns the support tracker?
<bradb> ddaa: Email will get delivered individually to team members if there is no team email set.
<ddaa> bradb: sure, I see admins has no contact address anymore
<ddaa> SteveA: can I set the contact address of admins to launchpad@lists.canonical.com?
<ddaa> Mh... nevermind that...
<ddaa> bradb: is there no way to prevent us from receiving all the launchpad bugmail through launchpad-bugs AND direct email?
<ddaa> short of setting the contact address for the the team to /dev/null...
<bradb> ddaa: Several people have suggested having Malone be s-m-r-t enough to deliver only one bugmail in that case. I tend to maybe agree. IIRC, SteveA suggested that it's the user's problem.
<bradb> Another possible alternative would be to include a footer which states precisely why you get each piece of mail.
<bradb> "You are getting this email because you are a member of the A Team, and the A Team is subscribed to this bug"
<bradb> ddaa: Maybe I should open a bug saying that it could be a preference?
<daf> can somebody remind me where the account merge stuff is?
<stub> daf: canonical.launchpad.database.person
<daf> I mean, in the UI
<ddaa> bradb: I'm okay with receiving email from launchpad-bugs and direct mail.
<bradb> ok
<ddaa> I'm complaining about mails committed recently, that I'm not subscribed to, and for which I received mails in my inbox
<ddaa> Supposedly because I'm a launchpad admin...
<daf> bradb: for bug triage, a "New bugs" link would be handy
<ddaa> Well, I guess I would want an option for "do not send me bugmail for admins"
<daf> Satus: New ==> not-triaged-yet
<bradb> daf: You mean in addition to the "Untriaged Bugs" link, which already includes New bugs?
<ddaa> But I still want mail for stuff that's assigned to me or that I'm subscribed to.
<bradb> er, it actually reads just "Untriaged" but same difference
<bradb> ddaa: Presumably the LP admins are subscribed to the bugs you're getting spammed on, right?
<daf> bradb: doh!
<daf> I didn't see that :)
<daf> I think I was expecting it to be called "New bugs"
* daf -< out
<daf> er
* daf -> out
<bradb> daf: Interesting.
* bradb wonders if daf actually scanned that portlet, or simply ignored that portlet, since a lot of content seems to be invisible in portlets that aren't the action or navigation portlet.
<bradb> This reminds me of the time I showed kiko the "bugmail settings" screen for source packages and he said that I should have included a list of all the pkg bug contact on that page as well.
<bradb> I had done that, but it was in one of the three portlets on the page.
<ddaa> bradb: yes, like all Launchpad bugs...
* Kinnison gets dragged off for spag bol
<Kinnison> ciau
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> daf, you bugspammer yo
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<kiko> daf, matsubara: I think bug 5815 is a dupe.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5815: Timeout Error  In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5815
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<kiko> it's the same bug as +upstream
<jbailey> SteveA: Glad to. =)  It's a reasonably slow day, so it's all good/
<SteveA> mpt: jbailey and i are discussing bug 3578
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3578: System errors in launchpad should provide information In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: NeedInfo https://launchpad.net/bugs/3578
<carlos> mpt, hi
<kiko> hey carlos 
<carlos> kiko, hi
<kiko> no PQM love eh?
<SteveA> i am wondering if jbailey finds many of his points have been addressed with the new error pages
<jbailey> SteveA: I think so far that's fine for a 404 page.  My guess (said without any statistical support) that most 404's are going to be bad links, or typos, so not worthy of a bug report.
<SteveA> mpt: i think we need some more explicit text on the error pages saying how to report a bug
* SteveA tries to find an error page
<carlos> mpt, the problem with the translation form are not the suggestions but the first column of the table
<SteveA> jbailey: the bad links are often problems with launchpad
<carlos> mpt, takes too much space
<SteveA> jbailey: such as the "specs" menu item taking you to a 404 page for an object
<jbailey> SteveA: I find this the same problem was when people tell me to mail a self-addressed stamped envelope to them to get information.  I'm never sure if thats' really enough, or do I need to include a letter along with it saying what I want, or what..  It's just a feeling of being lost and unsure how to proceed.
<jbailey> Ah, okay.
<carlos> mpt, "I tried to fix that but I fucked the form so I will send you an email when I finish with the form so you can fix it, ok?
<salgado> so, we agreed on "Non-method attributes and properties should use underscores". is that true for attributes that refer to database columns too? if so, should we name the database column with underscores?
<mpt> carlos, ok
<carlos> kiko, test block it....
<carlos> mpt, also, I want to discuss with you the fact that the notification messages that we show in our forms render the Warning and the Errors with the same color and icon....
<carlos> mpt, why do you think it should be done that way? (stuart told me that you decided to do it that way)
<mpt> SteveA, I never put info in the 404 page about reporting bugs, because kiko's error reports are a better way of finding and prioritizing 404s
<SteveA> salgado: please raise that on the launchpad mailing list, with some examples
<SteveA> mpt: okay
<mpt> carlos, no, I didn't.
<carlos> oh
<jbailey> SteveA: That's why I proposed the text saying "Hey, if you got this page and you think you're not supposed to, please send us an <a href="">email</a> saying that you got an error, reference number OOPS-B282.  We'll have all the rest of the information."
<SteveA> mpt: do you know if there's a page in launchpad that is giving a real error?
<carlos> mpt, so do we agree that the UI should be different?
<mpt> carlos, it's just something I haven't gotten around to fixing
* SteveA looks in the error logs
<mpt> yes :-)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mpt, thank you ;-)
<jbailey> SteveA: So I think I'm looking for the assertion that this is actually enough information.  Or the notion that you'll let me know if I need to provide more, but generally that I won't need to, or something.
<carlos> mpt, is there a bug report for it?
<SteveA> jbailey: i'm going to find a real error, so we can see what it looks like now
<mpt> carlos, I don't think so
* SteveA will be a couple of minutes
<carlos> mpt, I will file one as the translation form will start showing both kind of messages soon and it looks confusing
<mpt> ok
<mpt> There don't seem to be open bug reports on pages that cause errors directly, but bug 5757 is fairly harmless and easy to reproduce
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5757: Oops from making a second fix request for the same product In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<mpt> SteveA, ^^
<mpt> e.g. go to https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5757/+upstreamtask and enter "malone"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5757: Oops from making a second fix request for the same product In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5757
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs-untriaged?batch_start=20&batch_end=40
<mpt> "Please report this as a bug, after checking that it isnt reported already. In your bug report include the URL of this page, and what you were trying to do. (If this error is preventing you from reporting bugs, e-mail us instead, with Bug in the Subject line.) The reference for this error is OOPS-B285. Please include it in your bug report or email."
<SteveA> the url https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs-untriaged?batch_start=20&batch_end=40
<SteveA> gives an oops
<SteveA> salgado: there's a shipit oops too
<salgado> SteveA, really? can you reproduce it?
<SteveA> salgado: no, it depends on the user logged in, for myrequest
<mpt> The only thing I can see that needs changing in that message, IMO, is merging the error code paragraph with the what-to-include-in-your-bug-report paragraph
<SteveA> salgado: look at 2005-12-16/54528.A239
<SteveA> mpt: we don't need the URL of this page.  we need only the oops
<jbailey> mpt: I think there needs to be the message that reporting the reference number is enough information.
<SteveA> mpt: and a description of what they're doing
<mpt> ah, excellent
<SteveA> mpt: in plain english
<SteveA> mpt: the oops report such as the one i just pointed salgado at gives us a lot of information about what the user is trying to access
* mpt forgets what directory the error reports are in
<SteveA> i don't see why "from" is italicised
<mpt> for the same reason it would be emphasized if spoken
<mpt> it's talking about the catch-22 case
<mpt> So, (1) fix the text of the Oops page
<mpt> (2) remove the paragraph containing the error code from the 404 page
<SteveA> i would emphasize "preventing" or "preventing you" and "reporting"
<SteveA> i would not emphasize "from" in my spoken dialect
<mpt> okay
<SteveA> kiko-fud: i found this a useful grep:  grep -L "Exception-Type: \(NotFound\|RequestQueryTimedOut\|RequestExpired\)" *
<SteveA> don't remove the oops code from the 404 page
<SteveA> i think the 404 page is okay
<daf> mpt: I've just drafted a spec, and there are a couple of points that could use your input
<daf> mpt: would you mind taking a look?
<mpt> daf, sure
<daf> mpt: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroReleaseUINaming
<mpt> SteveA, the only benefit of encouraging 404 victims to report bugs is that it makes it easy for them to be notified of our progress in fixing it
<mpt> at least, the only benefit I can think of
<daf> who's in charge of CoC stuff?
<daf> kiko-fud: 5815 is a dupe of what?
<mpt> SteveA, the disadvantages being that we have to deal with 404 bug reports that may not include referers, may be ranty, may be noisy disproportionately to their frequency, etc
<SteveA> if we were being very smart, we'd show an OOPS code in a 404 only when we have a Referer from launchpad
<SteveA> but, that's too tricky
<SteveA> let's just leave them in, but not particularly encourage error reporting, as now
<mpt> okay.
<daf> SteveA: the referer check sounds like a good idea to me -- perhaps we should open a low-priority bug on that?
<mpt> daf, DafyddHarries4? What happened to the other three?
<SteveA> daf: no, i think no
<daf> ok
<SteveA> daf: it is bad news to put too much smarts in an error page
<daf> mpt: I can't remember how to merge my account with the one that owns DafyddHarries
<daf> SteveA: good point
<SteveA> and we can find out about such pages with a referer from analyzing the oops logs
<mpt> daf, is that a Launchpad bug that it's not obvious enough?
<SteveA> so, seems that we're still getting an IntegrityError and an SQLObjectNotFoundError somewhere
<mpt> daf, I like that spec
<daf> mpt: great, thanks
<daf> mpt: sorry, that what's not obvious enough?
<mpt> how to merge your account isn't obvious enough
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: barely
<daf> oh, probably
<stub> salgado: wassup?
<salgado> stub, I'm gonna be quick. privmsging you
<daf> salgado: do you know who owns the CoC code?
* bradb returns from sudden laptop death
<bradb> I have been unable to reconnect to irc.freenode.net since my laptop spontaneously combusted.
<mpt> bradb, that's Freenode's fault
<mpt> unless your laptop combusted days ago
<mpt> http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<salgado> daf, it was written by cprov, but I don't think he's maintaining it
<SteveA> bradb: the url https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs-untriaged?batch_start=20&batch_end=40
<bradb> SteveA: thanks
<daf> salgado: ah, thanks
<salgado> daf, I'm going to take responsibility for it, but I've been having some higher priority tasks that's preventing me from doing so
<daf> sure, I just want to know who to assign bugs to :)
<bradb> mpt: Weird. I had similar problems the last time my laptop died (that time having run out of battery.)
<SteveA> daf: OOPS-B245 is a soyuz UI one
<daf> SteveA: does it have a bug?
<Nafallo> oh, could someone assign malone 1801 to carlos? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1801: Show Suggestions In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801
* carlos reads it
<carlos> Nafallo, I'm changing the translation form atm...
<Nafallo> so that means it's fixed soonisch? :-)
<daf> carlos: is the bug valid?
<SteveA> daf: i do not know
<carlos> daf, yes, it is. Is a feature request more than a bug ;-)
<daf> SteveA: is this one you encountered yourself?
<carlos> Nafallo, I think it's doable, so yes, I will try to add it now.
<Nafallo> carlos: nice. good thing I did the reminder then :-)
<daf> who is doing ShipIt work these days?
<carlos> Nafallo, well, I was planning to go over all bug reports to fix/implement the easy ones
<Nafallo> :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, but it's a good thing that you pointed me to it anyway ;-)
<Nafallo> the only reason I remembered it was a comment today, so it landed on top in my inbox :-)
<daf> Znarl: we have an open bug saying that launchpad@ubuntu.com doesn't work
<daf> Znarl: apparently we use this address in some of the mail we send out
<SteveA> daf: no, i was grepping through today's oops reports
<SteveA> looking for obvious programming errors
<daf> ah, ok
<SteveA> rather than the more subtle timeouts and not founds
<SteveA> daf: you should file an RT report
<SteveA> daf: rather than getting admins on irc
<daf> how do I do that?
<SteveA> i'll tell you in a private message
<jbailey> SteveA: I wonder how many of us did. =)
<daf> SteveA: do you know who maintains ShipIt?
<SteveA> daf: yes
<SteveA> it is salgado
<daf> thanks
<daf> mpt: what did you think about the UI Changes section?
<mpt> daf, I liked it all
<mpt> iirc someone else (ddaa, perhaps) suggested exactly the same presentation you did
<daf> I mean the /!\ bit
<mpt> e.g. Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy)
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<daf> ok, in that case I'll just remove the note and send it for review
<daf> mpt: you don't happen to know where the person merge page is, do you?
<mpt> no, sorry :-)
<mpt> salgado should know
<salgado> daf, launchpad.net/people
<salgado> daf, there's a link there
<daf> ah, so there is
<daf> thanks
<daf> "Constraint not satisfied"
<daf> maybe it's because name82 doesn't have an email address
<salgado> it could be
<salgado> the "Constraint not satisfied" is the standard error message when something is not in a vocabulary. I filed a bug asking for some way to be able to specify a custom error message  on the field that uses the vocabulary
<daf> how do accounts without email addresses get merged?
<salgado> they don't
<daf> indeed, if you have no email address, it's pretty hard to log in, yes?
<salgado> it's impossible. you can only login if you have a validated email address
<daf> and you can't create a validated email address if you're not logged in? :)
<salgado> exactly. what we need is something that allow admins to merge accounts without going through the normal workflow
<salgado> there's a bug open for that too
<daf> aha, I can use my admin powers to change name82's wikiname, and then I can reclaim DafyddHarries for myself
<daf> hurrah
<daf> SteveA: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/distroreleasenaming
<salgado> SteveA, I don't seem to be able to parse the traceback that was pasted on bug 5808. can you give me some help on it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5808: Shipit NotFoundError In: shipit (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5808
<SteveA> salgado: it is saying that there is an expression in a page template like context/quantityx86
<SteveA> and that the ShippingRequest object that is 'context' doesn't have a quantityx86 attribute or __getitem__ key
<SteveA> the name in the page template expression might be not 'context' but something else
<SteveA> so, find the likely template, adn look for quantityx86 in it
<salgado> SteveA, right, but why doesn't it tell me where is the whatever/quantityx86, like I've seen in many tracebacks?
<SteveA> because the traceback doesn't say so
<SteveA> there is special code in the warnings logging code to do this
<SteveA> but that code is not hooked up to the tracebacks you see there
<SteveA> daf: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/distroreleasenaming looks good to me
<daf> SteveA: great, what happens next?
<SteveA> i ask certain other people to take a look at it
<kiko-fud> daf, bug 5815?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5815: Timeout Error  In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5815
<kiko-fud> daf, if you look at my error report summary from last week i listed the bug #
<daf> bradb: I've found myself wanting to annotate a bug with something that says "this is easy to fix"
<bradb> daf: Like a keyword or something?
<daf> yeah
<daf> like...
<kiko-fud> I use [trivial]  in the summary :)
<daf> a TAG!
<bradb> daf: I brain dumped keywords with SteveA this week in .lt.
<daf>  <kiko> daf, matsubara: I think bug 5815 is a dupe.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5815: Timeout Error  In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5815
<bradb> We have a simple solution, coming to a theatre near you.
<daf> oops
<daf> bradb: great
<kiko-fud> me?
<bradb> salgado: Has that optimization of the people-related vocabs landed yet?
<salgado> bradb, two weeks ago, I think. why?
<bradb> salgado: Er, by "landed" I meant "been rolled out".
<bradb> I guess it's been rolled out then?
<bradb> I'm trying to figure out why bug 5847 is happening to daf
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5847: editstatus page is too long In: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5847
<salgado> yes, it was rolled out more than a week ago
<bradb> hm
<daf> bug 4031 seems especially prone to timing out
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #4031: GTK+ french translation request takes too long error In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/4031
<daf> ironic, really
<daf> yeah, there it goes again (OOPS-A290)
<daf> I'm trying to reassign it to rosetta and assign it to carlos at the same time
<daf> perhaps it's the product lookup being slow
<daf> hmm, just changing the product works
<bradb> daf: Do you get the timeout on that page from doing something other than changing the assignee + product?
<daf> aha, it still times out if I just assign it
<daf> (to carlos)
<SteveA> daf: thanks for writing the release UI spec.  i approve it.
<daf> thanks!
<carlos> daf, The person lookup takes a bit...
<salgado> daf, what text do you enter to assign it to carlos?
<carlos> daf, what are you using as my account?
<carlos> :-P
<daf> "carlos"
<daf> it's worked before
<carlos> daf, use my email
<carlos> it's faster
<carlos> it works but if the server is busy it timeouts...
<daf> hmm
<salgado> carlos, actually, the lookup is almost instantaneous. what takes time is to retrieve more than 10000 people whose name match 'carlos'. :)
<daf> heh :)
<carlos> salgado, oh
<daf> perhaps a LIMIT is in order?
<daf> or trying to look up Person.name first?
<salgado> that's a problem with the vocabs, it's nothing specific to the people vocab
<daf> ah
<daf> tricky
<bradb> Yeah, it's looking like every timeout is happening in a people-related query
<bradb> e.g.
<bradb> Exception-Value: (('\n        SELECT DISTINCT Person.id, Person.displayname FROM Person\n            LEFT OUTER JOIN EmailAddress ON Person.id = EmailAddress.person\n         WHERE \n        (teamowner IS NOT NULL OR (\n            teamowner
<bradb> IS NULL AND password IS NOT NULL AND\n            merged IS NULL AND EmailAddress.status = 4\n            ))\n         AND Person.id = 98 ORDER BY displayname, id',), {})
<daf> perhaps the bug I filed should be retitled "person vocabs can be too slow"?
<bradb> daf: That might be it. I'll add some information to that bug report.
<bradb> As a starting point for possible optimization(s)
<salgado> anybody has read access to the production or staging db?
<daf> bradb: great
<SteveA> salgado: i may be able to help
<salgado> SteveA, can you run https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBVYP0C.html and tell me how long it takes?
<salgado> bradb, daf, these problems are usually tricky, because there might be a query that takes 7 seconds but is always the first one to be executted, and then the other ones have only one second to run and the traceback will never give you the one that's actually eating up all the time
<daf> bradb: looks like it's a dup, then: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5415
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5415: Launchpad times out while searching for a person In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5415
<daf> salgado: mmm, good point
<salgado> we need to store all queries issued during a transaction, and show them when that transaction times out
<daf> that would be good
<SteveA> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekbzM2V.html
<salgado> having only the last one is useful, but in some cases we need all of them
<daf> if there was timiing information for each query, even better!
<salgado> SteveA, thanks!
<SteveA> salgado: please file a bug with that "store all queries issued" idea, and assign to jamesh
<salgado> bradb, that query you got in the traceback took 75.571 ms on production.
<daf> SteveA: bug 5758 looks like a SteveA sort of bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5758: vserver (Ubuntu) - util-vserver: merge new debian version In: util-vserver (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Merge Team, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/5758
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<SteveA> on staging
<SteveA> salgado: i don't know if it is so significant though
<SteveA> salgado: we need to consider the whole request anyway
<SteveA> so, also subscribe stub to the bug report
<SteveA> and we'll get some discussion going
<salgado> SteveA, sorry, I didn't get what could not be so significant
<salgado> could be not so significant, even
<daf> SteveA: maybe bug 5765 too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5765: Absence of fmt:datetime for code generated datetime.datetime instances In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5765
<SteveA> often the solution to having too many queries in the request is to refactor
<SteveA> and so recording that until the timeout may or may not help
<SteveA> so, it needs some discussion to see if it will be a good way to proceed
<SteveA> daf: why bug 5758?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5758: vserver (Ubuntu) - util-vserver: merge new debian version In: util-vserver (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Merge Team, Status: Fixed https://launchpad.net/bugs/5758
<daf> SteveA: sorry, bug 5768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5768: enumvalue doesn't work with security proxied objects In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5768
<daf> wow, a bug from an OS/2 user using Launchpad
<SteveA> bug 5768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5768: enumvalue doesn't work with security proxied objects In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5768
<daf> oh, Google have released the code behind Google Talk
<mpt> very helpful he was too, daf
<mpt> mailed me lots of screenshots :-)
<daf> looks like the bug is waiting on you, though :)
<daf> should it be Accepted, at least?
<mpt> When I triaged it, Accepted didn't mean what it means now
<daf> what does it mean now?
<daf> I use it to mean "somebody has looked at it and thinks there's something that needs fixing"
* bradb is trying to "push" the bug status changes branch up to chinstrap right this moment, as it turns out
<bradb> It means "Confirmed"
<daf> what has been confirmed?
<mpt> daf, before I was using it to mean "I'm going to be fixing this bug"
<mpt> now it's about to be renamed "Confirmed"
<mpt> the existence of the bug
<daf> ok
<bradb> lifeless: around?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ cat .bzr/x-push-data
<bradb> chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-smallfixes $ bzr push
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified.
<daf> right, I'm all triaged out
<kiko> Kinnison, ping?
<kiko> daf, the voip part of it?
<Kinnison> kiko: yo dude, you just caught me
<kiko> Kinnison, that's because I'm lucky
<Kinnison> kiko: lucky 8
<kiko> Kinnison, is there a reason we're not generating Contents files via apt-ftparchive?
<Kinnison> kiko: yes, it takes fucking ages
<kiko> Kinnison, and is there a plan for providing the daily_singing_key.asc?
<Kinnison> kiko: Even james only creates them periodically
<Kinnison> the signing key will be provided when we switch
<kiko> Kinnison, 'provided'?
<kiko> and Release.gpg?
<sivang> daf: OS/2 ? is anybody still using it? :)
<Kinnison> kiko: When we have the signing keys from the old archive
<Kinnison> kiko: Release.gpg is made by signing the Release files using the archive key
* Kinnison could produce such now, but they'd not be the same for obvious reasons
<carlos> sivang, many banks
<carlos> sivang, at least in Spain
<kiko> Kinnison, is there code that will sign those files now? I don't care about them being the same -- I care about them existing, right now.
<kiko> and I want to make sure we know what needs to be manually tweaked when rolling this baby out
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<Kinnison> kiko: I have a shell lump which does it, I ought to put it as a stage at the end of the publisher
<SteveA> mpt: so, i think we have three types of "portlet" box
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> we have one kind that is for menus and sitemaps
<SteveA> we have one kind that shows carefully-formatted data
<SteveA> we have one kind that gives narrative text
<kiko> Kinnison, "ought" to? 
<SteveA> can you make each kind have a different css class?
<Kinnison> kiko: Well, in the katie world, it's done at the end of cron.daily
<SteveA> and then make the one with narrative text have underlined links?
<Kinnison> kiko: which is shell
<Kinnison> kiko: but I think it ought to be in the python
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> althoiugh...
<SteveA> it isn't that simple
<kiko> Kinnison, I see. are there bugs filed on this?
<SteveA> consider the "open source people" box on the front page
<SteveA> the top paragraph there is narrative
<SteveA> and under that is a table
<Kinnison> kiko: I'd tell you if I could navigate the new launchpad layout
<daf> kiko: yes, libjingle
<SteveA> as inconsistent as it seems, i'd expect to see the link within the text as underlined
<kiko> Kinnison, or an item on the soyuz deployment wikipage?
<daf> http://code.google.com/apis/talk/index.html
<SteveA> and the links in the table of people not so
<Kinnison> kiko: bug 3540 is the release.gpg placeholder bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3540: publisher (upstream) - Missing Release.gpg In: launchpad-publisher (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Daniel Silverstone, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3540
<kiko> Kinnison, okay.
<Kinnison> and it should be on the wiki page
<kiko> jordi, carlos, I need some time with you today to finish you performance review
<kiko> ok.
<Kinnison> yep 'tis on the wiki page
<kiko> I'll add notes on the bits we are missing in the archive with bug numbers.
<sivang> carlos: ah I see, interesting :)
<carlos> kiko, I will be busy in 15 minutes or so....
<carlos> kiko, do you want to talk now or when I'm back?
<kiko> carlos, and afterwards?
<kiko> when will you be back?
<carlos> well, I'm not leaving my home, but I will have a visit. I suppose that it should not take more than one hour
<kiko> Kinnison, let me ask you one more thing
<kiko> carlos, okay, ping me when you are back.
<carlos> kiko, ok
<SteveA> mpt: can you sort out something that makes sense with styles or considering what elements text is inside?
<kiko> Kinnison, one last item
<mpt> SteveA, yes, I can special-case <p>
<kiko> Kinnison, can you give me an idea of what the situation are with the commandline tools that need to be built for deployment?
<kiko> Kinnison, I know that queue is in cprov's hands so that's fine
<Kinnison> so, cprov has queue
<kiko> right
<Kinnison> I have an override changer which I need to push, then I'll mail cprov so he can look at it
<Kinnison> we talked about sync porting
<kiko> this is for post-publishing changes right?
<Kinnison> and various other low-priority tools
<Kinnison> yeah, this is post-publishing
<Kinnison> I've got nowhere near a working version of any of the low-priority tools
<cprov> Kinnison: good, It won't be a big issue
<kiko> Kinnison, and the buildd master tools are actually web-based?
<SteveA> mpt: thanks
<Kinnison> kiko: yep as far as I can tell
<kiko> so there's no commandline buildd stuff
<Kinnison> cprov has a twisted shell thing
<Kinnison> but other than that, it should all be web-ui
<kiko> Kinnison, why does our queue builder need to support PackagesArchSpecific?
<cprov> kiko: something are already done in buildd Web UI, like reset build, other require some redesign of builddmaster, like those that requires XMLRPC access to the slaves
<cprov> s\are\is
<kiko> can't it just be done with some SQL-Fu and an early-return?
<Kinnison> kiko: PaS is used because we can't always trust the Architecture line
<kiko> sure
<Kinnison> kiko: elmo or Kamion will be able to explain the finer points of it
<kiko> but we know that from the database, right?
* Kinnison doesn't fully understand it anyway
<cprov> Kinnison: buildd-monitor (twisted shell) is kind of dead atm
<Kinnison> the db trusts the packages
<kiko> I see
<kiko> ok
<kiko> I'll spend some time updating the SoyuzRunsUbuntuTaskList page today
<kiko> and I'm officially nodding okay to a gina run
<Kinnison> cool
<kiko> 1.3 years after writing its initial version
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> You've done so much work on her dude, you deserve a big prize
<kiko> so jamesh, you'll have packages soon
<kiko> hopefully I can collect that prize in sexual favors from her
<kiko> but she's such an uptight babe
<kiko> Kinnison, ah.
<Kinnison> kiko: given how many men have been at her, do you want to risk it?
<kiko> that's half the fun
<kiko> Kinnison, any issue with us running Gina over everything + dapper?
<kiko> Kinnison, also, note that we are publishing arm for breezy, which is kinda crack
<kiko> did your database patch include a DAR for breezy-arm?
<Kinnison> mine didn't, I'm fairly sure
<kiko> so wtf
<kiko> is your db patch in rf?
<Kinnison> I mailed it to stub because he wanted to run it on production etc
* Kinnison doesn't want that many DRs/DARs in the sample data
<kiko> it should be in RF always
<Kinnison> it'd be far too confusing for people
<kiko> doesn't need to be sampledata
* Kinnison doesn't know where you'd put it
<Kinnison> given stub modified them slightly, I'd ask him to add them to RF if I were you
<kiko> yeah.
<Kinnison> hmm, 18:30
<Kinnison> time for me to go wash my hair and get stuff in the car
<Kinnison> kiko: you have the mail from me to warthogs about how to reach me
<Kinnison> kiko: yes?
<kiko> I should have yes
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> see you.. what day are you back?
<Kinnison> umm 9th
<Kinnison> but I imagine I'll be suffering withdrawl before then and I'll wave around on here a bit
<kiko> your help in january will be vital
<kiko> so thanks
* Kinnison grins
<kiko> at any rate, have a good time. thanks for the answers
<cprov> Kinnison: hope we can reach you by phone ;) see you and have a nice time
* Kinnison has to go and unload cachassa on unsuspecting britishers
<Kinnison> cprov: yep, have a good time yourself, and give janice a big hug and a kiss from me and rob
<cprov> ehe
<kiko> my dogs are fighting
* kiko sighs
* Kinnison sends estrela and friends some calming vibes
<Kinnison> ciau all
<cprov> Kinnison: will do, we may call you sometime to wish happy new year ;)
<Kinnison> cprov: mail me with the pt_BR for "Merry Christmas and a happy new year" if you would?
* Kinnison likes making multilingual blog posts at xmas time
* Kinnison really does leave now
<cprov> Kinnison: sure, bye
* bradb heads off, later
<mpt> Kinnison, Feliz Natal, e ... something ... ano qui a vem
<mpt> Kinnison, Feliz Natal, e Feliz Ano Novo
<mpt> (though that's "Happy Christmas", obviously -- the translation for "Merry" is something complicated about being full of lights)
<kiko> SteveA, will you deliberate on salgado's question?
<mpt> whee, only 13 pagetest errors left
<mpt> time to cause some more
<LarstiQ> heh
<carlos> kiko, I'm back
<carlos> mpt, I can give you my pagetest errors if you are bored....
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> carlos, that's nifty. Let me email you and I'll call you a few minutes afterwards. 
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, I'm adding some notes on the soyuz deployment and then I'll ring. are you okay with taking a call?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> but I didn't get your email...
<kiko> really?
<carlos> yes
<kiko> damn.
<kiko> that throws a spanner in the works
<jordi> kiko: I have 10 minutes now, if not it probably needs to wait until monday or sunday night
<kiko> jordi, no chance for tomorrow morning?
<jordi> nope, I'll be... in the olive tree fields.
<jordi> I need to go pick olives. You know, the makers of the olive gold sometimes need to do the shitty job.
<jordi> kiko: I need to leave
<jordi> tty on Sunday=
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> ok.
<mpt> """it must be a valid inside Launchpad context"""
<mpt> ohhhhhh really
* mpt wonders if GPGALGOS is anything to do with the Galapagos
<kiko> not really
<mpt> wow, this is close
* mpt is counting the number of Launchpad projects that are actually projects, vs. the number that are actually products
<mpt> 35 projects
<mpt> 39 products pretending to be projects
<mpt> 3 translation teams pretending to be projects
<mpt> 1 distro pretending to be a project
<mpt> 1 commercial Web site pretending to be a project
#launchpad 2005-12-22
<mpt> this needs a spec *sigh*
<mpt> Launchpad's data models are like wearing a ghillie suit in a marathon
<lifeless> morning
<LarstiQ> hello lifeless 
<lifeless> hey LarstiQ 
<Ju> Hi !
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: Get rid of TeamMembershipSubset and move TeamMembership classes from database/person.py to database/teammembership.py. r=BjornT (r2916: Guilherme Salgado)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad: first cut at site map for NewPageLayout, r=SteveA (r2918: James Henstridge)
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<lifeless> kiko_: so pqm is running well now
<kiko_> oh!
<lifeless> kiko_: merge away
<kiko_> rock on lifeless!
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Saturday morning Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpt_: first stab at the dynamic site map has landed
<jamesh> (in rocketfuel)
<mpt_> great
<mpt_> Did you see the instructions in launchpad.css for making room for it?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I reduced the width on the main pillars <ul>
<jamesh> the selected subpillar looks a bit weird, so some CSS tweaks are probably necessary
* mpt_ wonders what's happened to NickServ
<jamesh> looks like my collapsible fieldset javascript changes are also in rocketfuel
<jamesh> making the "add comment on this bug" links usable with the keyboard
<kiko_> hey SteveA 
<kiko_> hey jamesh 
<kiko_> did you get my patch to pygettextpo?
* mpt_ wonders why launchpad.net doesn't like him
<kiko_> because you're NEW ZEALANDISH
<mpt_> yeah
<mpt_> but Jabber and AIM and Yahoo don't like me either
<mpt_> google.com.br does, but google.com doesn't
<mpt_> etc
<sivang> mpt_: what do you mean, google.com doesn't like you? has it offended you someway?
<mpt_> More likely I've offended it
<mpt_> so it's started ignoring me
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> how so? 
<mpt_> I don't know, however Web sites usually ignore HTTP requests
<mpt_> by not responding to them, I guess
<mpt_> oy, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3719/+login?lpnotification=dvQKYzAqLGZvHMKqDEqx4Lf0n65
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3719: Login page lacking breadcrumb navigation In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Rejected https://launchpad.net/bugs/3719
#launchpad 2005-12-23
<sivang> morning all
<highvoltage> hi. my @ubuntu.com e-mail address forwards to the e-mail address i registered with, but I can't change it. Who can I ask for help about this?
<mdke> highvoltage, you need a launchpad admin I believe
<mdke> not sure who is one...
<highvoltage> jordi: hi there. you around?
<copernic> hello, how can I report a bug in Rosetta please?
<mdke> copernic, you can use the online interface called "malone", part of launchpad
<copernic> hmm, is there an URL for that application?
<mdke> sure
<mdke> copernic, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs
<copernic> great! thanks a bunch
<mdke> not at all, sorry it wasn't easier to find
<copernic> ok bug report done. for some reason rossetta displays textboxes in rtl direction in Azerbaijani translation pages
<copernic> we use normal ltr direction, I hope it's easy to fix
<mdke> copernic, i'm sure they can fix it
<highvoltage> hi, got disconnected. can I ping any launchpad admins here?
<jordi> highvoltage: hello
<highvoltage> hi jordi 
<highvoltage> how can i change my forwarding address for the @ubuntu.com address?
<highvoltage> launchpad uses the address I registered with, even though I removed it from my contact info in LP.
<jordi> highvoltage: I assume you go to edit yor account and select another preferred email address?
<highvoltage> jordi: I'm sure I've tried that, let me just double check
<jordi> highvoltage: if that doesn't work, you'll probably need a real admin here :)
<highvoltage> jordi: on my profile page, I have "jonathan@ubuntu.com" as my preferred e-mail, and I'd like to keep it that way. I registered with jonathan@shuttleworthfoundation.org, but even though I've removed that from my confirmed e-mail list, I still get e-mail to there.
<highvoltage> I'd like to forward to another address, but I can't find the place to specify it. Adding other e-mail addresses to prefferred e-mail address doesn't seem to work :/
<jordi> highvoltage: I dunno then. Try later with kiko or stevea
<highvoltage> jordi: thanks
<mdke> highvoltage, is your @ubuntu.com address a real one or a launchpad redirect?
<mdke> if the latter, you can't have it as your preferred email address I believe
<highvoltage> mdke: it's the latter, but i've tried changing to to my preferred one, didn't work either :/
<highvoltage> still getting mail at same account.
<mdke> yeah it is broken
<mdke> basically, your preferred account should be the one that @ubuntu.com redirects to, but at the moment it appears to be broken
<mdke> you need an admin to do it for you
<highvoltage> I know :)
<jordi> SteveA: ping
<jordi> SteveA, daf or any otrher: can you add simonep to the gnu-translators group in launchpad?
<lifeless> moing
<LarstiQ> hi :)
<MotorCityMadMan> I'm going to try update firefox 1.0.7 to 1.5/ I'm new to this world / i've only used win o/s @@
<mdke> MotorCityMadMan, i'm afraid we can't help you in here, this is #launchpad
<lucasvo> MotorCityMadMan: go to #ubuntu
<mdke> if you use ubuntu
<MotorCityMadMan> i'm thinking a launchpad is a starting point / to get off the grown
<mdke> MotorCityMadMan, no fraid not, it's a website - https://launchpad.net
<lucasvo> mdke: right
<lucasvo> MotorCityMadMan: launchpad is discussion for development tool-set and not for users of firefox, sorry
<MotorCityMadMan> ok / yes i just installed ubuntu / i will look for the other place / thank you for your help and kindness
<mdke> MotorCityMadMan, see this page too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mdke> good luck!
<MotorCityMadMan> thank you :-)
<MotorCityMadMan> #join #ubuntu
#launchpad 2005-12-24
<jordi> lifeless: hey. I need admin help :)
<lifeless> jordi: what can I do for you ?
<jamesh> gnome bugzilla has had a face lift
<jamesh> wonder if there are any ideas worth stealing :)
<stub> Geez - 390 emails in my bug box
<dholbach> good morning - i wanted to raise your awareness on this post http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2005/12/msg00214.html - it seems like this is infrastructure that'd be useful to *a bunch* of distros/people - perhaps you'll want to get involved into the discussion yourselves...
<BjornT> dholbach: interesting. i'm not quite sure how that fits into launchpad, but maybe you could send that link to launchpad at lists.canonical.com, to make sure the relevant people get to know about it?
<dholbach> BjornT: good idea, will do so.
<BjornT> cool
<lifeless> its related to the bzr stuff we're working like nuts to bring online
<lifeless> except its svn, which blows
<dholbach> yeah, that's what i thought
<dholbach> the problem is also, that there might be a couple of other distros (sooner or later), who'd like to participate in this and they're just seeing ubuntu and debian yet. with launchpad we have bug management across distros already, so i thought the launchpad-kind of infrastructure might make more sense.
<lifeless> dholbach: thats why bzr
<lifeless> svn leads to the privileged vs unprivileged tension - folk being 'kicked off' if they misbehave etc
<dholbach> yeah
<jamesh> lifeless: but helps you maintain control of your packages :)
<lifeless> jamesh: not really. Thats seriously orthogonal, uploads are not (in debian) linked to the VCS.
<lifeless> jamesh: this is a problem.
<SteveA> morning
<lifeless> moin
<smergler2> morning
<smergler2> i got a question
<smergler2> i got ubuntu cds from launchpad.. do they send out any other os?
<SteveA> lifeless: is there a bzr-in-launchpad meeting with david today?
<lifeless> SteveA: not with ddaa, hes on leave. I'd like to have one anyway but maybe a little later
<SteveA> smergler2: shipit.ubuntu.com sends out only ubuntu cds
<smergler2> so no debian, suse, etc, then?
<lifeless> no
<smergler2> ok.. just making sure
<lifeless> look at the URL :) 
<smergler2> well.. i see launchapd
<smergler2> and i think maybe they have affiliations with other distros
<lifeless> hmm, I thought shipit.ubuntu.com was branded clearly
<lifeless> (yes, launchpad has affiliations with other distros)
<smergler2> lifeless: ok.. well. is there a way to get cds from launchpad, not shipt.ubuntu.com, for other distros?
<jamesh> smergler2: no.
<smergler2> thank you
<jamesh> smergler2: there are many places you can get Linux distro CDs at close to cost though.
<lifeless> jamesh: I've just added a URLMapper facility to config manager
<lifeless> jamesh: you might find that useful for the pending-reviews script
<smergler2> yeh.. but see.. with launchpad.. i got the ubuntu cds for free.. and the other places ive seen .. you need to pay for the cds
<lifeless> smergler2: lol. This is true :)
<jamesh> smergler2: sounds like a good reason to use Ubuntu, if you ask me :)
<smergler2> yes.. this is a good reason.. but i wanted to experiment with many linux distros.. so i can find the goods and bads of each.. and thus find my favorite
<lifeless> smergler2: it'll be Ubuntu, I have faith.
<jamesh> lifeless: cool.  The main features I need are (a) map "official" branch locations to local file system branches and (b) limit the branches the script will consider to those local branches.
<lifeless> jamesh: well, pull the source, and propose or patch.
<lifeless> I'm not sure that (b) fits. I'm sure that (a) is already implemented.
<lifeless> (i.e. b might be local policy)
<smergler2> lifeless: yes.. it prolly will be.... but i have friends who use a wide variety of distros, and i would atleast like to understand the differences between them all... 
<smergler2> since i am breaking into the linux world
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  I wonder if the branch type abstraction in the pending-reviews script could be shared with config-manager?
<jamesh> (even though it isn't used much for Launchpad now that we've fully switched to bzr)
<SteveA> jamesh: i just replied to kiko's email about non-unique OOPS codes.
<lifeless> jamesh: maybe. config-manager is working with 'implementations' in the near future
<jamesh> smergler2: check if your ISP mirrors any of the distros you are interested in.  That can be a relatively quick way to get hold of them.
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm not sure if it will need a branch abstraction or not, as its essentially just a fancy adapter
<SteveA> i'm proposing to change OOPS code to include the day-of-month when displayed to the user, so like OOPS-19A186 for today's appserver A code 186
<lifeless> that sounds good to me
<jamesh> SteveA: sounds good to me.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> [location overrides] 
<SteveA> i figure that a bug reported 30 days after it occurs isn't so useful
<lifeless> /home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel=sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel
<jamesh> SteveA: one thing that would be worth looking at is whether people are memorising the OOPS IDs or just copy/pasting them
<lifeless> pqm should build trees in ~ 2 minutes now
<lifeless> making merges 38 minutes faster
<jamesh> SteveA: if they do the latter, then including the full date might not be too bad
<SteveA> jamesh: i think the extra benefit to us of getting the full date is marginal, and the usability drops off sharply.
<stub> What is the goal of adding the extra digits to the OOPS code?
<jamesh> stub: making it unique for a given month, rather than unique for a given day
<stub> I see.
<SteveA> stub: we seem to get people reporting a bug not on the same day that the oops occurs
<jamesh> SteveA: I'll look at pushing the change through with the next ErrorReportManagement merge
<SteveA> which i find surprising
<SteveA> i don't think an extra two digits, chunked appropriately, will make the oops codes much less usable though
<SteveA> this will also make the "query oops codes" interface nicer
<jamesh> where do we want that interface?
<SteveA> assuming that in general, developers want to look up an oops code from this month
<SteveA> i just have a few ideas at present
<jamesh> (other than just using "ls YYYY-mm-dd/*.oopsid")
<SteveA>  launchpad.net/+oops/code and launchpad.net/+oops/yyyy-mm-dd/code redirects to launchpad.net/+oops/yyyy-mm-dd/fullid  
<SteveA> only for people in the launchpad developers team
<SteveA> we can find oops codes on the FS quite quickly
<lifeless> oh yeah baby
<SteveA> days that aren't today can have an index cached
<lifeless> right, location overrides are live on balleny
<SteveA> so, it becomes either look in the index, or look in today
<lifeless> builds should go *much* faster now.
<SteveA> the index can be a .db file or something
* lifeless -> dinner
* SteveA waves hands etc.
<SteveA> spiv: hello, around?
<SteveA> then, we can have auto-linking for OOPS-xxxxxx in bugs on launchpad project products
<SteveA> actually, just using find in production is pretty quick
<SteveA> so no index is needed, particularly if we have the day-of-month in the oops code
<SteveA> then even with a whole year of reports, we'll have just 12 places to look
<jordi> lifeless: was sleeping when you replied. Thanks anyway
<jordi> SteveA: got my request in your backlog last night?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> jordi: ah, carlos is here!
<SteveA> carlos: good morning
<carlos> sorry for the delay... I was too tired yesterday night...
<SteveA> there is no delay
<carlos> SteveA, well, I was supposed to be here an hour ago....
<carlos> SteveA, jordi what do you need?
<jordi> ah, carlos.
<jordi> 21:40 < jordi> SteveA, daf or any otrher: can you add simonep to the gnu-translators group in launchpad?
<jordi> carlos: do we want to add individual translators to gnu-translators, or classify them by groups as in other translation groups?
<jordi> gnu-translators can only be added if they have their translation disclaimer in the FSF's office
<jordi> so it's a bit different
<carlos> jordi, Then I suppose we should add them using the group clasification that GNU does
<jordi> carlos: which group classification? That'd be language teams as always.
<carlos> jordi, yeah, that's what I mean
<carlos> jordi, using the list that gnu has instead what the users request
<jordi> carlos: we can't add all the translators listed in the TP
<carlos> so we are sure that they sent the copyright paper
<jordi> I'd only add as they request it. Right now, it's only for mailman.
<carlos> jordi, no, but we can add the ones that request it
<carlos> right
<jordi> as they request it, and we check they have their disclaimer in place.
<carlos> go go go!!
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> ok. go go go, because I can't do it :P
<carlos> do you have only one translator to add?
<carlos> jordi, also, I need to know the language team simonep belongs
<jordi> so simone piunno should be assigned for Italian in this group
<carlos> ok
<jordi> carlos: for now, yes.
<sivang> morning all
<carlos> sivang, morning!!
<sivang> carlos: Hola! How are you? 
<carlos> sivang, fine, thanks!
<carlos> and you?
<carlos> jordi, I will set you as the owner of the team until the right owner of the team request us to join it, is that ok?
<jordi> carlos: grumble, but ok
<sivang> carlos: fine mostly, trying to pass another day at work ;-)
<jordi> carlos: marco d'itri won't join the team I guess :)
<carlos> jordi, does the 'dk' language exists? -> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-dk
<carlos> sivang, :-D
<jordi> DK?! that would be Denmark, not Danish
<jordi> that's a mistake I assume
<carlos> jordi, we don't have it as a team
<carlos> but someone created it
<jordi> sigh.
<jordi> dk is not a language.
<carlos> jordi, well, the team is useless as we don't have it assigned to any language...
<niemeyer> Morrrrning frrrriends
<jordi> who created it? He should be clued.
<carlos> jordi, btw, should I add the same description we added the the gnu translation group to the per language teams?
<niemeyer> SteveA: Ping
<jordi> niemeyer: isn't it way too early, my friend?
<jordi> carlos: yeah.
<carlos> jordi, ok
<niemeyer> jordi: Life is short
<niemeyer> :)
<jordi> carlos: I should file a bug to make lp allow link tags in descriptions
<SteveA> hi niemeyer 
<niemeyer> SteveA: Can you please give me access to the bug 3989?
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<niemeyer> Ubugtu: Me neither
<SteveA> niemeyer: you should be on the launchpad team that can see private launchpad bugs
<SteveA> hmm
<carlos> jordi, yeah
<niemeyer> SteveA: Looks like I'm not :(
<niemeyer> And neither is my friend Ubugtu ;)
<SteveA> actually, there isn't a concept in malone for this i think
<SteveA> how strange
<SteveA> it is assigned to you
<SteveA> yet you say you cannot see it
<carlos> jordi, please, add yourself the new member: https://launchpad.net/people/gnu-l10n-it
<SteveA> niemeyer: i'll add you to the launchpad developers' team.
<SteveA> that team is a subscriber to that bug
<SteveA> however, i'm a little confused that the assignee can't see a private bug unless they're explicitly subscribed to it
<niemeyer> SteveA: Uh, that's strange indeed
<SteveA> can you see that bug now?
* niemeyer reloads
<niemeyer> *slowly*
<niemeyer> Timed out.. :/
<niemeyer> Again.. there's something wrong.
<niemeyer> Ahh.. it works
<niemeyer> SteveA: Thanks!
* SteveA wonders about allowing email command syntax in bug comments and when filing a bug
* SteveA mails the launchpad list
<jordi> woo
<jordi> the UPS in the office blew up
<jordi> it's safer to plug into the non-UPSd plugs lately..
<niemeyer> SteveA: I've attached a doctest to the issue, and a rough explanation of what's going on. If you belive there's someone who could look into it soon, please reassign the issue. Otherwise I'll look into it when I get some time.
<stub> lifeless: Is that sftp:// rewrite stuff a config manager feature, a pqm feature or a bzr feature?
<stub> If config-manager or bzr, how do I enable it? I'm building a tree on chinstrap for production gina
<stub> (15:13:07) Steve Alexander:  launchpad.net/+oops/code and launchpad.net/+oops/yyyy-mm-dd/code redirects to launchpad.net/+oops/yyyy-mm-dd/fullid  
<stub> SteveA: We can't do that because the OOPS filestores are not necessarily shared between launchpad instances
<stub> SteveA: Once we have multiple servers running launchpad, they will only be merged when synced to chinstrap or wherever
<jamesh> stub: would it make sense to cross sync between the app server instances?
<jamesh> stub: none of the app servers should generate conflicting file names
<stub> jamesh: We don't want the app servers to be able to write to their brethren
<jamesh> stub: would it be easy to provide a shared read-only location they could read the aggregated error reports from?
<jamesh> e.g. a read-only NFS mount?
<lifeless> stub: its a config-manager feature, only accessible via the library at this point
<stub> I doubt it would be easy - there is nothing like that running on the lan at the moment. I don't think we should spend elmo's time on it either, as it is really just a convenience for developers and could be replaced with a small shell script that sshes to chinstrap
<lifeless> stub: If you are using python, its easy - just pass Config a config_manager.URLMapper
<lifeless> mapper = config_manager.URLMapper()
<lifeless> mapper.add_map("sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com", "")
<stub> lifeless: Hacking the config file is easier than rewriting config manager
<stub> oh... I see. 
<lifeless> stub: I ran out of inspiration for how to present this to the UI
<jamesh> lifeless: my branch just failed to merge with a bunch of database errors
<stub> Yes - I can do that if I update the rollout/refuel scripts
<lifeless> so I didn't do that last step 
<jamesh> lifeless: do you want me to forward you the failure report?
<lifeless> jamesh: PQM is merging stuff ok
<lifeless> jamesh: so, I'd suspect your merge first - i.e. the lp mailing list is a good place to get feedback
<jamesh> FATAL:  database "launchpad_ftest" does not exist
<carlos> lifeless, stub I get a "/bin/sh: -c: line 7: syntax error: unexpected end of file" when I try to execute 'make check' after a merge with latest rocketfuel version...
<lifeless> jamesh: the database is created from launchpad_ftest_template at test time
<jamesh> lifeless: is it possible that two merges were being processed at once?
<carlos> seems like the problem comes from the 'sourcecode' directory
<lifeless> stub: config = config_manager.Config(fromStream = open('config_path', 'r'), override_mapper = mapper)
<lifeless> stub: config.build(output_path)
<lifeless> stub: done
<lifeless> jamesh: no
<lifeless> jamesh: pqm has a lock facility, and that is working ;)
<lifeless> stub: if you can give me some talk time later or tomorrow I'll see about end user UI for the URLMapper stuff
<lifeless> right now, dinner
<stub> carlos: I expect you have messed your tree somehow - I don't think anyone has changed any of the external products recently
<lifeless> stub: not in the last few days anyway
<jamesh> lifeless: there are errors related to not finding spawned subprocesses, which would be consistent with pid files getting overwritten
<lifeless> carlos: did you add the new dependencies ?
<carlos> stub, the problem is the Makefile not a subtree
<lifeless> jamesh: I've checked the log, there was no concurrency
<carlos> anyway, I'm updating all that tree just in case it got corrupted...
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I'll give it another go
<lifeless> gmm
<lifeless> we have a stale 'portforward.tap' process
<carlos> lifeless, hmmmm, when was it added?
<lifeless> is that what you saw
<lifeless> carlos: week or so ago
<jamesh> that'd be it
<carlos> lifeless, yes, I did
<carlos> hmm, or I think I did it....
<carlos> let me check
<lifeless> jamesh: well I'll kill that off :)
* lifeless goes to eat. emergencies -> phone me
<jamesh> thanks
* daf has a doctor's appointment to go to
<daf> back later
<carlos> lifeless, well, I got it, yes, I use rsync to get a local mirror of latest trees and then I do a rsync of the sourcecode directory
<carlos> daf, see you later
<carlos> lifeless, stub you are missing a ';' there
<carlos> on the build rule
<stub> build is working here...
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filephk5Rz.html
<stub> No ';' here and it works.
<carlos> it does not work here
<carlos> using dapper
<carlos> perhaps is a new 'feature'...
<stub> Possibly. 
<carlos> I suppose it works for you with the ';' right?
<stub> I have not idea which is 'correct'
<stub> Yes
<stub> Commit it as trivial
<carlos> ok
<jamesh> stub: make sends the command to the shell as a single line (note that the newlines are backslash-escaped), so the semi-colons are necessary
<SteveA> stub: you're right
* niemeyer_ leaves for a walk.. will be back in 1h or so
<lucasvo> how comes that one is able to post one bug twice?
<lucasvo> is there any possibility that it posts it twice if you reload the page after posting?
<lucasvo> bug #5831 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5831: New CSS design places long lines in the content over the right column In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Matthew Paul Thomas, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/5831
<lucasvo> bug #5829
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5829: New CSS design places long lines in the content over the right column In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5829
<_roman> Hi, sorry for the lengthy post: I had problems with the kttsd package in KDE 3.5? English works, Czech is dysfunctional. I've filed a bug at KDE, but it seems it's specifically the kubuntu package... I looked at bugs at Ubuntu bugzilla, and in one the reporter was told to file a bug at lauchpad, When I tried, it does not accept kttsd as avalid package name. what should I do?
<matsubara> good morning!
<gneuman> mornig
<carlos> _roman, is it in main?
<_roman> carlos: According to synaptic, it's from main. the packages come from kubuntu.org sources.
<carlos> hmm, dapper has it on universe 
<carlos> _roman, anyway, if breezy has it on main, you should use bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<carlos> the bugs for main packages still need to be moved to launchpad
<_roman> carlos: Thanks, I have just registered and will do.
<carlos> _roman, ok
<daf> spiv: around?
* niemeyer is back
<_roman> carlos: well, again - it does not accept kttsd as a package name, it's not on the list..
<carlos> _roman, hmm, then, I don't think it's a main package....
<carlos> _roman, in fact.. it's not at main: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kttsd&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<_roman> carlos: so where shall I go now?
<carlos> SteveA, stub, Kinnison: Do we have a procedure to create missing sourcepackagename ?
<carlos> _roman, universe -> launchpad
<carlos> _roman, but we are missing that package
<carlos> let me see if we can create it now
<stub> carlos: I insert them manually. Or wait until the production Gina run, which should start tonight with luck.
<carlos> stub, I just remembered the web UI we have to add them
<carlos> stub, so don't worry, I will handle it
<carlos> oh!
<carlos> gina run on production tonight!!
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders
<carlos> cool
<carlos> mpt_, morning!
<_roman> carlos: I am trying the launchpad bugzilla with package kdeaccessibility...
* mpt_ stares at that trailing underscore
<daf> mpt_: yo yo yo
<carlos> _roman, that package is from universe too
<carlos> _roman, and it's available from launchpad
<daf> mpt_:  Bug #687 in launchpad (upstream): "ProductReleaseVocabulary doesn't sort correctly"
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> mpt_: I think the quotes are ugly here, what do you think?
<daf> mpt_: I also suspect that the "in launchpad (upstream)" is superfluous
<carlos> _roman, so please, use https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<mpt> hurrah
<mpt> daf, I think the quotes are fine, and a useful way of saying "it's not Launchpad saying this, it's someone else"
<daf> blergh
<mpt> but the " (upstream)" is possibly superfluous
<_roman> carlos: thanks, it's there. the trick was that it requires kdeaccessibility and not kttsd...
<mpt> It depends on the context
<daf> well, it lists what it's filed against just below
<mpt> what does?
<mpt> I was just about to say, what you wrote is good as a <title>
<daf> re quotes: it makes me think "Launchpad doesn't trust the person who filed the bug"
<mpt> not so good as a header
<mpt> that's the idea
<carlos> _roman, the bugs are for the sourcepackage not the binary package
<daf> there's no quotes in the title
<mpt> There are in my branch :-)
<daf> "Bug #1194 in launchpad (upstream) - menu system doesn't allow absolute URLs"
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> bah!
<daf> well, some bug titles have quotes in them
<daf> so that looks super-ugly
<mpt> agreed
<daf> hmm is there a way to search for bugs I've filed?
<jordi> daf: you get a list of your filed bugs in your profile, don't you?
<daf> Bugzilla has a nice "my bugs" search link
<daf> jordi: only bugs assigned to me
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/daf/+reportedbugs
<daf> aha
<daf> mpt: e.g. bug 5411, and to a lesser extent bug 5780
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5411: "list all packages" times out In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5411
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #5780: 'bzr diff' fails, apparently due to a file being replaced with a symlink In: bzr (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/5780
<lifeless> carlos: that looks like a regressionin your shell
<carlos> lifeless, did you see jamesh's answer about it?
<lifeless> carlos: yes.
<lifeless> carlos: thats been unchanged for most of a year. Either your make, or your shell, has changed its behaviour
<carlos> lifeless, I'm using dapper so that's an option
<carlos> yes
<carlos> but when I see the Makefile I feel like the ';' is missing
<carlos> perhaps the make or shell was not following the rules at 100%
<carlos> and now they are...
<cprov> morning guys
<carlos> lifeless, stub confirmed me that it works in his machine with and without it
<jordi> carlos: there are a few rosetta-users posts that I'd like you to answer instead
<lifeless> carlos: yes. the ; is not incorrect
<jordi> Subject: Launchpad wish
<carlos> jordi, ok, will take a look now
<carlos> lifeless, in fact the check rule has it so I suppose it's ok if we add it too for the build...
<carlos> lifeless, anyway, I suppose you want that I file a bug report for dapper, right?
<lifeless> carlos: might be an idea :)
<lifeless> SteveA: can we talk tomorrow, I'm really tired.
<jordi> carlos: the other is Date: Sun, 18 Dec 2005 11:08:41 +0000
<jordi> carlos: from Tim morley
<lifeless> mpt: ping
<carlos> jordi, ok
<lifeless> mpt: is mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--menus--0509 in the pending reviews page at all relevant ?
<daf> BjornT: I've just noticed one case of somebody using the status notes field for something which should be a comment
<BjornT> daf: there are many cases like that :) there's a plan to address it, though, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugStatusChangesAsComments
<daf> groovy
<daf> just checking you knew about it
<lifeless> night all
<daf> night Rob
<mpt> lifeless, it's not very important, but it fixes a couple of bugs
<mpt> is pqm off chinstrap yet?
<daf> yes
<daf> according to Rob on the mailing list
<daf> BjornT: I find myself wanting to be able to categorise bugs: "this is a menu system bug, this is a spec system bug, this is a login bug, this is a UI bug"
<BjornT> daf: maybe https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SimpleBugKeywords will do?
<daf> BjornT: yay!
<daf> jordi: maybe you can deal with https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1297?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1297: Translations on 5.04 and 5.10 In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297
* mpt wonders why Google still has a cached version of a Launchpad page that hasn't existed since July-ish
<daf> posterity
<sivang> mpt: it also has cached version of my personal page in LP before I changed it, which no longer exists for ages
<mpt> I guess Launchpad is both vast and unpopular, so updating its index is low-priority
<daf> Launchpad's googlosity seems to be on the up, though
<LarstiQ> finding ui strings and all that
<daf> I think the bits of LaunchpadGooglification that we've done have helped that
<SteveA> lifeless: sure, tomorrow is fine
<mpt> http://flickr.com/photos/foolswisdom/68226692/in/dateposted/
<daf> ??
<mpt> Why would people post photos of Launchpad on flickr?
<mpt> I don't get it
<daf> they're not photos, they're screenshots
<BjornT> hmm, is pqm looping? it seems to have processed the same merge request 6 times in a row.
<SteveA> mpt: i'm about to get some lunch.  can we talk a bit later to catch up with ui plans?
<carlos> jordi, mails answered
<jordi> carlos: thanks mate
<jordi> is kiko on vacation already?
<carlos> jordi, I think so, yes
<daf> jordi: did you see that bug I asked you about?
<carlos> jordi, Is EasyUbuntu something executed outside Ubuntu?
<SteveA> kiko should be around today
<SteveA> and on vacation from tomorrow
<jordi> daf: please remind me?
<carlos> jordi, if it's Ubuntu specific and included as part of the Ubuntu distribution... we should not import it as a product
<jordi> carlos: I think it's an independent project.
<carlos> ok
<jordi> hosted at lp
<mpt> SteveA, sure
<daf> 12:35:27 <daf> jordi: maybe you can deal with
<daf>                https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1297?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1297: Translations on 5.04 and 5.10 In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297
<mpt> carlos, jordi, there are a bunch of unanswered questions on the Rosetta list going back a few weeks, from various people wanting to use Rosetta
<mpt> I'd reply but I don't know the answers :-)
<jordi> daf: I wonder how to do this though.
<daf> jordi: well, it's a user question type issue
<daf> jordi: treat it like an email to the list
* SteveA wonders about using the issue tracker to handle rosetta questions in the future
<daf> hmm, interesting idea
<rejden> re
<jordi> I wonder about how to transfer the translations
<daf> worth a try, I think
<daf> jordi: I'm not sure what the reporter means -- ask Carlos
<rejden> it's possible to use launchpad for translating other software? for example openoffice.org localization..
<jordi> daf: paul translates xchat in hoary and breezy
<jordi> for some reason, the dapper xchat appers untranslated, and people start translating again
<carlos> jordi, daf Mark asked me to develop a script  to do that
<jordi> the breezy translation should have moved to dapper
<jordi> nod
<carlos> jordi, daf I will do that soon
<jordi> cool
<daf> so you're on to it
<daf> maybe add a comment to the bug saying so?
<daf> and change the status to Accepted
<carlos> daf, sure
<carlos> I didn't see it 
<daf> thanks
<jordi> mpt: you mean something like
<jordi> Subject: postgresql 8.0 .pot and .po files ready for upload
<daf> carlos: no worries
<jordi> these are bogus, I need to reply in a batch because they can't be imported so happily
<carlos> daf, done
<daf> great
<daf> BjornT: is the assignee of a bug implicitly subscribed?
<mpt> jordi, perhaps at least give a preliminary reply within a few days saying what the delay is
<daf> set up a mutt macro if you have to :)
<BjornT> daf: yes
<daf> BjornT: ok, it wasn't clear to me
<jordi> mpt: yeah, I'll try to do this in the evening
<daf> BjornT: that's what I hoped you'd say, though
<BjornT> daf: yeah, i think the assignee should show up as subscribed to the bug. i'll check if one of brad's patches fixes that, otherwise i'll file a bug about it.
<mpt> thanks jordi 
<daf> BjornT: great, thanks
<daf> SteveA: could you take a look at bug 2225?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2225: Re: warning from test suite to do with canonical.encoding.guess In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/2225
<SteveA> daf: it should be changed to a TypeError.
<daf> thanks
<daf> SteveA: bug 3942 could use some input
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3942: Present search results instead of NotFound pages In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3942
<bet0x> Hello All
<bet0x> How can join to a Team in LaunchPad
<bet0x> IE im translator from argentina
<jordi> bet0x: do you want to join the Spanish team?
<bet0x> yes
<jordi> Have you requested to join the ubuntu-l10n-es team in Launchpad?
<bet0x> im from argentina, and my language have a lot of missed translations, and problems, i want help
<bet0x> how i request that?
<jordi> do you hjave a launchpad account?
<bet0x> yes
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-es
<jordi> go here
<jordi> and click on "Join the team at the right"
<bet0x> done
<jordi> ok. You should be accepted soon.
<jordi> by one of the team leaders
<jordi> You also should subscribe to the translation mailing list, uubntu-es-l10n
<bet0x> done, confirmed
<bet0x> :D
<jordi> great :)
<jordi> That's all then!
<bet0x> you speak spanish?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> I am from Spain
<bet0x> im from Argentina
<bet0x> Ubuntu have a spanish channel here, #Ubuntu-es right?
<bet0x> its official?
<jordi> yes
<jordi> not sure.
<daf> SteveA: would it be feasible to automatically work out which database classes don't have the declarations used by canonical_url?
<SteveA> daf: bug 3942 is wishlist.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3942: Present search results instead of NotFound pages In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3942
<SteveA> so, it is correctly classified
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> we'll wait until we have some NotFound page analysis
<SteveA> and base any fancy not found page implementation on that analysis of error logs
<SteveA> daf: kind of feasible
<SteveA> daf: why?
<SteveA> i need to make Navigation handle canonical url calculations, rather than the current zcml stuff.
<SteveA> on bug 2140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2140: underlining every link in portlets is ugly In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/2140
<SteveA> here's the way we should do this now:
<SteveA>  - links in the main area of the page should be underlined, unless they are part of some special "widget".
<SteveA>  - special widgets are handled on a case-by-case basis
<SteveA>  - links in boxes (aka "portlets") are underlined when they are part of narrative text
<SteveA>  - links in boxes are not underlined when they are in a list or table
<daf> why are you telling me this on IRC?
<SteveA> because a bug, or several bugs, is not the right place to document this
<SteveA> and i'm hoping mpt will offer a clarification / opinion for launchpad
<daf> ok
<daf> ah, I see
<SteveA> and that this will go on to form part of the UI guidelines on the wiki
<daf> in that case, please email me
<SteveA> i'm goingn to mark 2140 as fixed
<daf> re canonical_url stuff, we have a bug open that says that Soyuz entities don't have canonical URLs
<daf> I fixed at least some of this some time ago
<daf> I was wondering if there is a way to check if it has been fixed other than looking through the code manually
<daf> it would be nice if the tests failed if there was missing URL information
<SteveA> daf: adding a test case to canonical_url_examples.txt is the canonical way to do it
<stub> bug 2162 has nothing to do with login - it is just a caching issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2162: front page cached In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Stuart Bishop, Status: Accepted https://launchpad.net/bugs/2162
<SteveA> this can be refactored sometime to test Navigation setup for various classes, i guess. haven't given that particular thought though
<daf> SteveA: that will indicate if a particular class has working URL info, but not if a class is missing it
<daf> stub: in that case, feel free to unassign yourself
<daf> stub: it must be a HTTP header thing
<stub> I can still look at it
<daf> ah, great
<mpt> SteveA, I don't really want to get into link underlining, because wanting to deunderline them is a symptom of other problems, and each time I have an opinion I get overruled :-)
<daf> "other problems"?
<mpt> i.e. the existence of portlets
<daf> ah
<mpt> and menus in particular
<SteveA> mpt: so, we'll go with the guidelines i posted right now.  and look to a bright future of fewer boxy things sometime later.
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> mpt: would you document these guidelines in the UI portion of the wiki somewhere?
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> ta
<daf> I'm probably going to be working on that area soon, so if mpt hasn't done it by then, I can do it
<daf> (I'm aware that I've assigned many bugs to mpt recently)
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/VisualDesign
<mpt> currently there isn't a "UI portion of the wiki", but I can make one
<daf> I was planning to move UI-related things in the HackingFAQ onto their own page
<daf> and rewrite it as a set of guidelines rather than Q+A
<mpt> daf, have you seen https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PageTemplateHacking ?
<daf> if I have, I'd forgotten about it
<daf> thanks for pointing it out
<daf> I think expanding that would work well for what I have in mind
<daf> I'm envisioning ending up with four or five different pages: PythonStyleGuide, UI hacking, DB hacking, etc.
<mpt> I wholeheartedly approve of using a guideline format rather than a Q&A format
<mpt> most of those Qs were never FA
<daf> I'm glad you say so
<SteveA> it is however easier to contribute to a QA
<daf> perhaps it can work like the BzrPriorities page
<SteveA> so, unless we have an active maintainer, a QA section is more useful
<daf> people add questions, and they get answered and folded into the document later
<SteveA> also, a "pending items" section is useful
<daf> yes
<SteveA> so that notes can be made at low cost
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> otherwise, such notes won't be made
<daf> so, something like the dicussion bit at the bottom of specs
<SteveA> i'd like an irc bot, where i can say
<SteveA> docbot, note this:
<SteveA>  - stuff
<SteveA>  - stuff
<SteveA> docbot, this was about URLs and UI
<SteveA> and it gets added to that page
<daf> that sounds feasible
<SteveA> total "wishlist" though
<daf> indeed
<daf> dilys 1.0
<SteveA> it is easy enough to go edit a page, really
<daf> or 2.0 or 3000
<mpt> "docbot, remember my last 6 lines in FooBarNotes"
<daf> I've thought that a meetingbot might be useful
<mpt> (because you're not likely to realize that something needs recording on the wiki until you're well into describing it)
<daf> keeping track of who's present, who's sent apologies, logging the meeting, etc.
<daf> but again, not really a priority
<SteveA> a meeting bot is something i've wanted for a while
<SteveA> as it would make keeping good summaries easier
<SteveA> particularly if it understood the three sentences
<daf> yes, quite
<SteveA> and the areas people usually work in
<SteveA> and activity report assessments
<SteveA> gustavo pointed to some stuff he's done on irc bots
<daf> it could even look at the activity list archves and check
<daf> oh yes?
<SteveA> well, the idea of the activity reporting is that it is people reporting it
<SteveA> if people volunteer the information themselves, they become more motivated to improve the situation
<SteveA> than if some robot announces things
<SteveA> it's also about taking pride in saying "yes, i did it right"
<daf> good point
<SteveA> a script cannot replace this
<SteveA> kiko!
<kiko> heya SteveA 
<kiko> SteveA, do you want that phone call now or in a few hours?
<kiko> and do I need to be in front of a computer?
<daf> kiko!
<SteveA> i just had lunch.  i'll be walking home in a short while
<daf> I think you'll find you have a pile of mail from me
<SteveA> so, not right now, but either in 45 mins, say, or later is okay
<kiko> do I need to be in front of a computer?
<daf> kiko: are you on vacation yet?
<kiko> yes
<daf> ok
<kiko> SteveA?
* kiko-afk will come back
<SteveA> ok
<daf> 199 untriaged bugs on the product, 199 untriaged bugs
<daf> take one down, triage it around, 198 untriaged bugs on the product
<carlos> daf, ;-)
<mpt> SteveA, was there a usability reason for "You have been logged in"?
<mpt> the notification, I mean
<lbm> !seen stub
<lbm> :/
<SteveA> mpt: i think stu added it as a simple demonstration of browser notification.
<SteveA> mpt: is there a usability reason for it?
<mpt> Well, I guess all pages should be visually different when you're logged in
<mpt> not just the first page
<SteveA> they are -- subtley in the top right
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> is that enough?
<SteveA> does the message have have currently cause problems?
<mpt> no more than any of the other boxes on the page
<mpt> it's just unnecessary, IMO
<mpt> if people need greater clues that they're logged in, that should be part of main-template.pt so it can work for every page
<stub> I'm not particularly attached to it. I mainly did it because at the time some of the login sequence notifications were plain wrong and it was a good test of the new framework.
<mpt> ok, I'll take it out
<mpt> I'll leave in the one for logging out
<carlos> wow, TranslationUploads was merged, finally!!!!!
<carlos> after more than three weeks!
<carlos> jordi, next production upload will have the new code to handle uploads
<SteveA> mpt: sounds good
<kiko-afk> SteveA
<kiko-afk> phone call?
<SteveA> skype?
<kiko-afk> can't
<kiko-afk> laptop is packed away
<SteveA> okay.  i'll find my POTS gear
<kiko-afk> cool
<kiko-afk> can I be off-irc?
<SteveA> k
<SteveA> mobile?
<SteveA> office?
<kiko-afk> mobile
<kiko-afk>  h 0 min	(12:35-12:35)	I'M ON VACATION
<kiko-afk> 0 h 7 min	(12:35-12:42)	resting
<kiko-afk> 1 h 47 min	(12:42-14:29)	going to the beach
<jordi> ffs
<jordi> I can't believe I missed kiko by 9 minutes
<SteveA> jordi: what's up?
<SteveA> while kiko is away, i'm the stand-in-kiko
<jordi> SteveA: he needed to talk to me regarding reviews on friday
<jordi> but I ws going out the door at the time
<jordi> SteveA: my adsl link here is totally weak
<jordi> it will go down in any moment and takes 5 miutes to come back or so
<jordi> </disclaimer)
<jordi> hmm, badly closed xml tags
<SteveA> jordi: i am privmessaging you
<SteveA> cprov: hello
<SteveA> cprov: kiko asked me to sort some stuff out with the admins for you
<cprov> SteveA: hi
<cprov> SteveA: yes, I'll appreciate your help for arranging a "copy" of dapper uploads as we have for breezy-autotest
<cprov> SteveA: it was done by elmo 
<SteveA> cprov: i'll be glad to help, but first i must understand what you're asking
<SteveA> i was not involved in this much, so i don't understand what needs doing
<cprov> SteveA: as i said, we need that kind of "copy" of the packages uploads done in dapper 
<SteveA> you need a copy of some files from one machine to another?
<cprov> SteveA: IIRC, it was regenerated from dak and stored in a DC machine
<SteveA> cprov: can you explain what you need in terms of what needs copying from where to where? 
<cprov> SteveA: no really, someone needs to regenerate that files from dak and grant access via anonymous rsync from mawson
<SteveA> ook
<SteveA> what are the steps, if you were to lay the task out as simple steps
<cprov> SteveA: 1 - regenerate dapper uploads from dak (trivial for who manage dak, I can't specify it properly), 2 - grant anonymous rsync access to the results directory from mawson 
<cprov> SteveA:  the obscure part (1) could be better sorted if we have elmo available
<cprov> SteveA: it may not require regeneration, since dapper still in development, in this case a simple copy of the current uploads would solve
<SteveA> the data is on mawson
<SteveA> or at least will be
<SteveA> is that right?
<SteveA> or you mean, the data will go to mawson
<SteveA> i think you mean the latter
<cprov> SteveA: no it canbe collected via rsync from another machine in the DC, for breezy-autotes we used rockhopper
<cprov> SteveA: the best is : the result data must be accessible from mawson via rsync
<SteveA> cprov: okay.  can you write this as clearly as possible into an email to RT?
<cprov> SteveA:  that's how the uploader-test works atm
<cprov> SteveA:  sure, RT comming
* carlos -> out
<cprov> SteveA: ticket # 1310, hope you got email too
<bet0x> jordi, Im a New Spanish Translator
<bet0x> Viva Ubuntu, viva!
<bet0x> :p
<SteveA> cprov: i did not
<cprov> SteveA:  bad bad, I don't have permission to set a new CC neither AdminCC, so I'm orphan, did the forward by hand :(
<Znarl> SteveA : I'll add you to #1310
<SteveA> Znarl: i just did,
<SteveA> but thanks anyway
<SteveA> actually, you beat me to it in the form
<SteveA> i need more RT-fu
<jordi> me, using OpenOffice.org. This is bad.
<mpt> heh
<sivang> jordi: what do you usually use instead?
<mpt> home time for me
<jordi> sivang: vim I guess
<sivang> jordi: and probably some emacs as well ;-)
<jordi> when the file ends with .po :)
<sivang> jordi: hehe
* sivang notices quite some of his bugs filed against launchpad, were processed :-)
* sivang wonders if whiteboards now support linkification and CRs..
<jordi> SteveA, carlos: ok, first step of my survey is disappointing.
<jordi> the plone guys never started to work on plone seriously because they lack permissions to manage their translator group, or to move some of their products to the "Plone" project.
<sivang> jordi: someone tried to join the translator group, https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-he/+members/linux-g-flame
<sivang> jordi: how can I know what's "OOPS-A200" ?
<jordi> sivang: hmm, question for steve
<matsubara> sivang: if you have access to chinstrap, just look at the logs.
<sivang> matsubara: ah, where do I find them? (Hi! btw)
<sivang> (in chinstrap)
<jordi> I wonder how to get access to chinstrap.
<matsubara> I don't have access myself. :)
<sivang> matsubara: ah, then I'll grep my way there :)
<jordi> matsubara: glad to see I'm not alone :p
<zyga> hmm, rhythmbox crashes after plugging ipod 
<sivang> matsubara: how do you fix bugs then?
<zyga> hmm, wrong channel ;)
<sivang> zyga: lol :)
<matsubara> sivang: salgado and kiko merge for me.:)
<salgado> sivang, /srv/gangotri-logs/<date>/<OOPS_NUMBER>
* sivang hugs salgado and hi fives him.
<sivang> salgado: what's up in brazil?
<salgado> sivang, nice weekend. some motorbike riding and good parties. 
<salgado> sivang, you already started hacking on launchpad?
<matsubara> what's up with pqm? I've received 8 emails from the same commit.
<sivang> salgado: I've worked through RocketFuelSetup , bumped into a couple of problems with it, helped daf renovate it some bits... now I finally went over all the bug followups to those I opened, and read some more threads on the ML.  nothing more then that atm - have been too busy with work to be able to do any real hacking :-(
<salgado> sivang, yeah, doing everything listed on RocketFuelSetup can be a quite time-consuming task
<jordi> matsubara: makes sure you get noticed.
<matsubara> jordi: pqm just sent the 9th
<jordi> matsubara: tell it you're aware now
<jordi> (politely)
<sivang> salgado: not sure I follow the format of the gangotri-logs/<date>/.. files, what's the ordering made of?
<matsubara> sivang: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ErrorReportManagement
<matsubara> We just got a foosball table on the office. I wonder what'll happen to productivity.
<salgado> matsubara, what about the rat that was supposed to come together with the table?
<salgado> sivang, what part you didn't get?
<matsubara> salgado: it seems that it'll have a hard time to sleep now. The guys don't seem to care about it and are playing anyway.
<sivang> good night all
#launchpad 2005-12-25
<seth_k|lappy> Is there some way to reply to a bug in Malone and change its status at the same time,  la Bugzilla? It's either hidden away or staring me in the face...
<lifeless> not through the web ui
<lifeless> if using th email interface then yes
<seth_k|lappy> any documentation on the e-mail interface, lifeless ?
<lifeless> yup, wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceDoc or something like that
<lifeless> search for email on that wiki ;
<lifeless> )
<seth_k|lappy> thanks :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:lifeless] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 22 Dec, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> lifeless: hi
<lifeless> SteveA: allo
<SteveA> lifeless: do you want to have a bzr/launchpad/supermirror catch up sometime?
<lifeless> SteveA: definately
<lifeless> I have to do grocery shopping first though
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning
* sivang goes over ML before it gets too busy in here.
<jblack> znarl: ping
<jblack> elmo: ping
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<jblack> hi
<SteveA> hello carlos, sivang 
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<Znarl> jblack : Hi
<jblack> znarl: Good morning! 
<jblack> How are you?
<Znarl> Very well, thank you.  Yourself?
<jblack> Not bad. Coming off a long productive day. =)
<jblack> I was wondering if you would mind opening up the firewall a bit so that vostok could reach people.ubuntu.com on port 80
<jblack> I snuck in an rt request while you were napping. Its 1318
<sivang> labas SteveA :)
<Znarl> Yes, I will do that shortly for you.
<jblack> Thanks. I'll hang out in the meantime
* sivang hopes he said that right
<SteveA> actually, more right than you think
<SteveA> at least in pronounciation
<SteveA> i'll take a minute and explain...
<SteveA> you can greet someone by saying "labas NAME"
<SteveA> but, when you address someone with their own name in lithuanian, you need to put the name into the "vocative" case
<SteveA> my name, as used in the lithuanian language, is "Styvas".  pronounced roughly "Steevus"
<SteveA> the vocative form of a name ending in "-as" is "-ai".  So, the correct greeting for me is "Labas Styvai!"
<SteveA> which, spelling aside, is what you wrote above.
<sivang> SteveA: ;-) 
<sivang> SteveA: are some of those rules similar to those russian has?
<sivang> (/me has the idea lithuanian and russian are close..)
<Znarl> jblack : Done
<jblack> awesome. thanks
<jblack> wait.
<jblack> Oh, never mind. 
<jblack> thanks very much. ;)
<jblack> znarl: Any word on getting ssh acess to supermirror@vostok ? 
<Znarl> jblack : No word yet.
<jblack> lifeless: Ok. the supermirror is supermirroring
<jblack> Its slightly creaky, but its pulling its first branch
<jblack> znarl: I'm also getting timeouts from vostok to  https://launchpad.net/
<SteveA> sivang: lithuanian borrows some words from russian, but the structure of the language is as distant from german as it is from russian
<SteveA> jblack: hi
<jblack> SteveA: Hi again
<Znarl> jblack : Same problem, RT?
<SteveA> jblack: kiko and i have access to the admins' RT queue to set priorities
<SteveA> so if things are blocking you in RT now, tell me, and i'll shuffle the priority order
<jblack> Oh, priorities.
<sivang> SteveA: ah, I see. well, the "vocative" form modification was quite interesting to learn about, and doesn't not exist in the two languages I can speak. (I know about romanian but can hardly speak it)
<SteveA> i expect romanian has a vocative
<jblack> stevea: Thats cool.
<jblack> stevea: Please bump #1182
<jblack> Also, pleae bump #1320
<SteveA> i can't do anything to 1320
<SteveA> as it isn't in the launchpad queue yet
<jblack> Whats the typical latency between getting an email and you being able to touch it? 
<jordi> hello
* jblack waves to jordi
<jordi> stub: thanks for considering making that bug a priority :)
<Znarl> jblack : I am working on #1320 now.
<jblack> Znarl: I am so glad that you've joined the company
<SteveA> jblack: it needs an admin to classify the issue as a launchpad one.
<Znarl> SteveA : I just pushed the request into launchpad.
<jblack> So, is there a way for me to mark something as launchpad related in the rt request and my estimate on priority? 
<Znarl> jblack : No, but we normally push the requests into the correct queue as soon as possible.
<stub> 159 should be closed - too late to worry about
<Znarl> stub : Thanks, closing.
<stub> I'd like an opinion on 1308 - it might just be a typo in a cronscript somewhere.
<SteveA> jblack: i replied to 1320
* jblack hums
<SteveA> jblack: is it the "internal" port that you need access to?
<jblack> Its "https://launchpad.net/products/jatx/"
<jblack> pardon
<jblack> Its "https://launchpad.net/products/jatx/.bzr/branch-format
<SteveA> that gives me a 404
* sivang likes new UI looks of LP.
<jblack> I get that from the list at "http://gangotri.ubuntu.com:9000/supermirror-pull-list.txt
<jblack> I believe that's created by something ddaa wrote
<SteveA> jblack: i see
<sivang> SteveA: I got a team join request (for .il Ubuntu Translator) from someone with a spammish looking name, when I tried to view the request I got an OOPS-A200. Which if I understood right, means it was already removed. Is there anything automatic that removes spam looking entries?
<SteveA> 517 https://launchpad.net/products/jatx
<SteveA> i see that line
<SteveA> does the supermirror machine have access to http and https on the internet in general?
<jblack> Yes
<SteveA> sivang: there is nothing that removes things that look spammy automatically
<stub> I'm leaning towards adding month and day information to the oops numbers even if it does mean four more digits.
<jblack> Typically its supposed to be able to reach "everywhere". There's limitations going into the internal systems on a per host bases.
<jblack> I can state that more clearly
<SteveA> jblack: i see.  so, what you're saying is that you can get anywhere in general, but there appears to be some special rule saying that you can cannot get to some services hosted at the DC, even though they are public on the internet
<SteveA> i understand now
<jblack> It can reach the internet in general on http and (should be) https. It gets allowed to other DC hosts on a per host basis, but generally no
<jblack> Yes. 
<SteveA> please clarify in the RT issue, and i'll promote it
<sivang> SteveA: how can I know why such a request has been removed?
<SteveA> is there a problem with people.ubuntu.com also?
<jblack> There was, there is not
<SteveA> sivang: no idea
<sivang> SteveA: ok, thanks
<SteveA> sivang: if it is important, we can look in logs.
<SteveA> i probably have more important things to do though
<sivang> not important, no.
<SteveA> if it happens again, let me know / file a bug
<sivang> yes, I will also look at the logs try to understand what brought it's removal.
<SteveA> jblack: also note that we'll be making launchpad use http eventually
<jblack> stevea: Done
<jblack> stevea: Its likely that ddaa did a "fill_in_the_blank" and forgot to go back later and fill the blank in
<SteveA> jblack: it's not good to send "raw data" to the RT queue
<SteveA> as that puts the burden on the admins to read and make sense of what has arrived there
<jblack> Ok. It won't happen agian
<lifeless> jblack: thats not a valid branch
<jblack> stevea: As concerns using http, that shouldn't matter.
<jblack> lifeless: I'm already emailing David with a cc to you on it. :)
<lifeless> jblack: looks like a bug. I'll check in the db when I get bakc
<lifeless> from shopping
<jblack> More shopping? 
<jblack> Buy me a coke. :)
<lifeless> but before you email us
<lifeless> do this
<lifeless> find the branch in launchpad
<lifeless> and see if the data entered has that URL
<lifeless> if it does, its a GIGO problem
<lifeless> (garbage in , garbage out)
<jblack> sure thing
<lifeless> and the right fix is to put in place the 'ok that branch failed, move on to the next one' handling for the specific error it gives (probably NotBranchError)
<SteveA> so, these are URLs to actual branches?
<SteveA> we don't have actual branches at launchpad.net.  just metadata.
<jblack> according to https://launchpad.net/people/johnnymast/+branch/jatx/jatx it looks like GIGO
<jblack> lifeless: That sounds like about the same thing I was thinking. I'm just not sure how to drive that with a test.
<jblack> which I think is just a case of being tired. 
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> I can help you with that 'tomorrow' your cycle
<lifeless> SteveA: thats right.
<jblack> Ok. its a date
<lifeless> SteveA: the urls in that page are the urls branches are found at in the wild, we copy them from there to bazaar.lp.net
<SteveA> still, i think it's better that the SM has access to launchpad.net so it can see that the branch is garbage, rather than getting a timeout
<SteveA> lifeless: with the merges that were reverted... do you have the names of the owners of the archives the merge was from?
<SteveA> that way, i'll know who i need to point this issue out to
<SteveA> or, you could email them individually
<lifeless> SteveA: they will be in the arch-commits list archives
<jblack> Wouldn't that already be covered by stage 2? 
<jblack> Why do a specific exception in stage 1? That sort of gigo probem is probably somebody having done an UPDATE on the sql server that just took a shot at where we'd be today
<lifeless> erm, correct error handling (catching exceptions that stop mirroring) is part of any phase, it just needs to be coded up as we see the exceptions occur
<lifeless> bbl
<jblack> That, yeah. 
<jblack> Thats recognized. I'm thinking of something else.
<daf> is the Malone email interface documented anywhere?
<sivang> jblack: what's still lacking of the RF get script to make it complete?
<daf> stub: I'm still moving a bunch of bugs to Accepted, and generally not setting a milestone when I do so
<daf> stub: so I suspect that future additional mass-milestonings will be useful
<BjornT> daf: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<stub> daf: ok
* BjornT makes a note that he should update it
<daf> stub: maybe we should not milestone wishlist bugs, though
<Znarl> jblack : Done
<BjornT> stub: which revno of rocketfuel is currently rolled out to production?
<daf> BjornT: thanks
<stub> BjornT: rocketfuel/launchpad/production/1.4? is the branch - check the log there
<BjornT> stub: ok, thanks
<daf> perhaps a general way of linking Launchpad pages to wiki pages would be useful
<daf> in a context help sort of way
<daf> stub: yay! no more &lpnotification= crap!
<BjornT> stub: when is the next rollout scheduled to happen?
<stub> BjornT: Next week
<stub> BjornT: Something urgent?
<BjornT> stub: no, nothing urgent. it's just that i should updated the email interface docs, but i don't want to do that before the next rollout, since that should include a patch which will require another update of the documentation.
<daf> stub: perhaps you could comment on bug 3958
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3958: Delete my own account? In: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/3958
<daf> maybe we need inactive accounts
<stub> daf: We can delete if they are not linked to anything, which is unlikely. We can't have inactive accounts without needing to handle uncontactable people in all of our workflow
<stub> c/inactive/other
<stub> The usual problems :-(
<daf> urgh :(
<daf> can you say as much in a comment on the bug?
<stub> Done. But they aren't going to like it.
<daf> I think that's ok
<daf> no point in lying to them
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> we can change all the info to "inactive person"
<SteveA> and the name to "inactive12345"
<stub> They can already do that. I suspect the only thing they can't fix is to remove their final email address
<daf> the same guy filed a bug about email addresses
<daf> hmm, I can't find it now
<carlos> daf, SteveA I was disconnected..
<daf> ah
<SteveA> carlos, daf: the call ended
<SteveA> my network disappeared for a moment
<carlos> oh
<SteveA> skype keeps managing to lock itself out of the sound device
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-review
<sivang> re salgado 
<sivang> carlos: this spec is already implemented?
<carlos> sivang, not yet, it's my next big task
<matsubara> good morning!
<sivang> carlos: that would be koool :) would greatly help evaluate translators as well
<salgado> yo sivang
<carlos> sivang, yeah ;-)
<SteveA> salgado: hello
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<daf> jordi: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/680
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #680: No translation template for tin  In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/680
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA> jamesh: ?
<SteveA> salgado, stub, jamesh: please come onto #c-m
<jordi> daf: this is a TP clash. We need to think what to do with them.
<daf> jordi: can you tell the bug reporter that?
<jordi> yes
<daf> thanks
<jordi> done
<daf> SteveA: bug 396
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/396
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<daf> the current code uses a mixin
<daf> is that ok, or should we go for an adaptor
<daf> ?
<SteveA> daf: i'd need to look over the code.
<SteveA> this bug isn't a high priority at all
<lifeless> jblack: ok, where were we ?
<daf> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileskU3aN.html <-- a list of the locations in which it's used
<SteveA> daf: the code is fine as it is
<SteveA> so the bug report can be closed
<SteveA> if we want to use adapters for this later on, we'll just do so
<SteveA> no need for the bug report
<daf> ok, thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> jordi: bug 1684
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1684: Hal-device-manager template  In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684
* jamesh might have fixed the heisenbug in the foaf page tests
<daf> jamesh: hurrah!
<jordi> daf: reassign 1684 to hal
<stub> jamesh:foaf/32-whatever-it-was ?
<jamesh> stub: yeah.  Although it looks like the thing I tried didn't work :(
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hello lifeless 
<lifeless> SteveA: shall we in the usual channel?
<jbailey> Is there a way to see status history in Malone?  I see that a bug got assigned from the email I received, but I can't see who actually did the assigning, AFAICT.
<jbailey> Oh, duh.
<jbailey> I'm clearly asleep.  The From has it in the emal.
<jbailey> I'm still curious if I can see that information in the web interface, though.
<daf> jamesh: "Activity Log"?
<daf> er
<daf> jbailey: ^^
<bradb> Vilnius -> Amsterdam -> (flight cancelled to Montreal) -> Boston (shit, where are my bags?) -> New York (shit, where's my iPod?) -> Montreal and other travel itineraries I wouldn't wish upon the devil himself.
<jamesh> salgado: ping?
<salgado> jamesh, pong
<jamesh> salgado: I was looking at the Person.join() method, and had a few questions
<jamesh> salgado: if the team is moderated, and the user already has a TeamMembership record relating them to that team, it looks like it will only let them join if their current status is DECLINED
<jamesh> is that intended?
<jamesh> i.e. it seems that they can't join if the status is DEACTIVATED or EXPIRED
<salgado> jamesh, yes, that's how it's supposed to work. IIRC, the spec has an ASCII diagram which shows all possible transitions between all the statuses
* salgado checks
<salgado> jamesh, yes, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TeamMembership has it
<jamesh> salgado: so if I deactivate my membership with a team, I can't propose myself again?
<jamesh> salgado: I could understand preventing people from proposing themselves if they've been declined, but the reverse seems wrong
<salgado> that's right, you can't
<salgado> I remember we discussed this at HBD, but I don't remember the rationale for this solution we came up with
<salgado> anyway, looking at it now, I think I agree with you that we should allow the transition from either Deactivated or Expired back to Proposed
<jamesh> salgado: the ascii diagram on that wiki page seems to relate to the state transitions a team administrator can perform
<jamesh> salgado: it doesn't seem to indicate how a user can move themselves to the PROPOSED state
<jamesh> (I think it is assumed that they can propose themselves)
<SteveA> jamesh: hi.  i was thinking of writing an error report log analysis script today.  are you already working on that?
<jamesh> SteveA: I wrote an equivalent of kiko's analysis script, which is in my ErrorReportManagement branch
<salgado> jamesh, I guess you're right. if this is not an urgent issue I'd ask you to file a bug and assign it to me, so I won't forget it when I come back from my holidays
<jamesh> salgado: I've just been looking over the code, trying to track down the occasional test failure in the foaf page tests
<bradb> lifeless: Hi. From a quick search of my commits folder, it doesn't look like you landed my --story patch. Is that correct? If so, do you mind if I land at least the Launchpad test_pages API change for it, so that I don't have to hack my bug contacts patch anymore than needed?
<bradb> jblack: around?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-initial-bug-contacts $ bzr push sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-initial-bug-contacts/
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-initial-bug-contacts/ does not exist.
* bradb wonders why it's telling me something about "Parent directory ..." instead of connecting to that sftp server and uploading my changes.
<LarstiQ> presumably because the parent directory doesn't exist
* LarstiQ ducks
<bradb> LarstiQ: Wishful thinking.
<LarstiQ> I must admit sftp urls are a mess currently
<LarstiQ> even the sftp ieftp draft authors agreed with that
* LarstiQ stares at that typo
* bradb & # lunch && errands, bbl
<SteveA> jordi: ping?
<jordi> pong
<jbailey> Is there a separate product for things in launchpad under "code"?  I'm trying to search to see if the bug I have already exists, and I'm surprised that nothing but CoC stuff comes up when I search for code
<SteveA> jbailey: no, but there should be
<SteveA> it used to be called "buttress"
<SteveA> now it is "branches" or "code in launchpad" or something
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> So filing it against launchpad is most-correct for now?
<SteveA> i'll need to ask ddaa / lifeless / jblack what the name should be
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> that's always a good fallback
<jbailey> np.  It seems like a fairly obvious bug, so I wanted to do a good job searching before filing.
<bradb> lifeless, jbailey: ping
* carlos -> out
<jbailey> bradb: On phone lagging.
<bradb> er, sorry
<bradb> jblack: ping :)
<jbailey> bradb: Fine, don't want me.  See if I care  8'(  *sniff*
<bradb> heh
* LarstiQ patiently waits till jbailey gets off the phone
<ptlo> hello, i have a rosetta question. right now, people can translate both 'breezy' and 'dapper'. should we concentrate on translating breezy [if the translations will be transferred to dapper] , or dapper packages?  and if breezy translations will be transferred, how can we assure they don't overwrite the changes someone did to wrapper, or is that done manually?
<matsubara> jordi, carlos: ^^
<mdke> ptlo, breezy translations appear as suggestions in the dapper section
<ptlo> is it possible for loco coordinator to somehow apply all the suggestions as the default values for a particular package translation? else it will be a lot of copy-paste .] 
<jbailey> LarstiQ: I'm off now.
<ptlo> oh...as far as i can see, you can't do that [apply suggestions] . hm, i think that would be a good feature
<mdke> ptlo, me too
* Pygi definetly agrees with ptlo
<ptlo> should i file the feature request in malone or bugzilla? i'm going with malone [any launchpad devs alive at the moment, feel free to point me in the right direction or flame me if you think the request's stupid] 
<SteveA> ptlo: this is about translations?
<ptlo> yes
<SteveA> you should file it as a bug on the rosetta product
<ptlo> thanks
<mdke> search first
<mdke> i think it's a common feature req
<ptlo> yup, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/1522
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1522: No good way to approve suggested translations in rosetta In: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522
<ptlo> mdke. heh, it's your bug report .] 
<mdke> oh whoops
<LarstiQ> jbailey: oh, it was more to compensate for brad :)
<ptlo> i guess i should say that i agree with you [not you with me] , then .] ] 
<mdke> :)
<Pygi> hehe, any chance to see that implemented soon?
<mdke> bug carlos 
<jbailey> LarstiQ: *lol*
* ptlo ponders if its easier to do 526 copy paste's or download rosetta source, make a patch and provide it with the bug report [if the code is available at all and can be easily hacked upon] 
<mdke> you might want to improve the translations
<ptlo> [no bazar branches for rosetta] 
<mdke> if not, download the breezy po and upload to dapper
<ptlo> oh, for the transfer, sure, that's ok
<mdke> ptlo, also, rosetta isn't open source afaik
<ptlo> but ubuntu-hr loco team has the policy of many people giving suggestions, and then somebody from the team authorizing it, so now i've got one guy who translated a package, and we were in contact the whole time, and i trust in his judgement, but i still have to do the manual updating
<ptlo> so, it's actually a more pressing issue now .] 
<ptlo> oh, i didn't know that
<ptlo> ah, well...copy paste, it is
<bradb> So, anyone else experiencing the bzr push error that I mentioned earlier?
<jbailey> bradb: Remind me the error?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/canonical/malone-initial-bug-contacts $ bzr push sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-initial-bug-contacts/
<bradb> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-initial-bug-contacts/ does not exist.
<bradb> This suddenly seems to happen on all the branches on which I've been working
<jbailey> Double slash before the word "home"
<jbailey> What you have there is a URI that indicates a path relative to your home directory.
<bradb> I don't get it. How does that explain the sftp URLs at http://pqm.ubuntu.com/?
<LarstiQ> bradb: sftp uris in flux I'm afraid
<jbailey> Feh, the page doesn't declare character set correctly.
<jbailey> bradb: The page is apparently wrong?
<jbailey> Oh, I see.
<jbailey> The sftp URI change is post-0.6
* bradb facepalms x 10
<jbailey> jdub and I were unsuccesful at convincing mpool that he wanted to move to a time based release system.  I keep forgetting what's in the current release and what's not.
<bradb> I would so love to customize the Malone experience for the bzr dev team :)
<bradb> "No, no, *last* week it was the bug ID that you use to mark a duplicate; this week it's the /task/ id."
* LarstiQ isn't sure how he should react to that
<mdke> ptlo, perhaps you should add a few more people to the translation team...
<ptlo> mdke: perhaps. well, we are 5 or 6 on the team, and we're encouraging contributions from the croatian users, and we act as "editors" for the contributions. maybe we should take the more active ones into our team, though
<mdke> ptlo, sure, you can arrange whatever structure you like...
<ptlo> mdke: we're not a large community, and we try to involve as much people as possible/sensible [not only on the translations, but that's the topic here]  - and the croatian translation is very incomplete at this point
<mdke> cool
<carlos> ptlo, hi
<ptlo> hey carlos
<jordi> hey
<jordi> just came back
<ptlo> should i bug you about that feature request? i think it'd be very helpful to have such an option
<carlos> ptlo, dapper is not ready to be translated but we got some packages imported accidently. It should be ready to translate next month
<jordi> ptlo: we're working on transferring breezy/hoary translations to dapper 
<ptlo> cool
<jordi> ptlo: regarding moving suggestions to translated strings, there's a plan for that
<jordi> carlos, what's the spec name for that?
<ptlo> jordi: will this be completely automated, or will we be able / have to manually map dapper->breezy translations?
<jordi> TranslationReview?
<jordi> ptlo: carlos knows better
<ptlo> there's this: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationReview
<Pygi> carlos: and what about the things that we already translated in dapper? will they stay?
<carlos> jordi, translation-reviews
<ptlo> the new design on TranslationReview page looks cool, I'd very much like to have that
<ptlo> Pygi: if need be, we can backup those translations in local .po before the transfer, so no work gets lost
<Pygi> ptlo: yup, as long as we know when will the *big erase* gonna start ;)
<bradb> How do I break a branch lock with bzr?
<bradb> ("break" or at least just unlock it :)
<carlos> ptlo, well, we are going to do an automated copy from breezy to dapper
<carlos> after that, the sync between both releases will be handled by the translations review functionality and some other features we will be adding 
<carlos> ptlo, no translations will be lost, all changes will remain or set as suggestions
<ptlo> i see
<Pygi> no, not suggestions again :/ ( a lot of copy/paste thingy)
<ptlo> that's cool
<ptlo> Pygi: look at the TranslationReview page ... if that is implemented, it's a few clicks away
<Pygi> yup, I saw....
<ptlo> carlos: we were in the dark regarding this, as this is not explicitly mentioned nowhere - so we didn't know on which version we should concentrate
<carlos> ptlo, well, the main problem is that ubuntu is not yet using launchpad to handle package uploads
<jordi> carlos: when's that going to happen, btw?
<carlos> but for dapper and new releases its usage means that as soon as the new version appears, the translations will be available
<carlos> jordi, I think we are running gina on production atm
<carlos> but I'm not 100% sure
<jordi> I thought that was it, is there anything else needed?
<carlos> jordi, TranslationUploads
<jordi> aha
<carlos> jordi, It landed this afternoon but is not on production
<jordi> which goes live like RSN
<jordi> great
<carlos> jordi, RSN?
<jordi> real soon now
<sivang> SteveA: re: selenium *sweet*.
<sivang> (I'm running through it's self test run)
<carlos> jordi,  :-P
<sivang> SteveA: at work, we evaluated using TestGen4Web, but this looks cleaner, doesn't need you to install stuff onto firefox and just works..nice.
<sivang> night
<Pygi> night
<lifeless> moin moin
#launchpad 2006-12-18
<thumper> hiya mpt
<mpt> hi thumper 
<thumper> mpt: I'm back at "the fix"
<mpt> jamesh, do you have time to review my fix for bug 75469?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75469 in malone "Hard to distinguish current context without colored background" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75469 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<jamesh> mpt: sure.
<Adri2000> bug 64848 "nominated for edgy by" me, is that normal?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64848 in k3d "[SRU: EDGY]   packaging typo - k3d does not install" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64848 - Assigned to Adrien Cunin (adri2000)
<Adri2000> looking at bug 74004, it's different
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74004 in udev "Doesn't include qla2xxx firmware" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74004
<jamesh> Adri2000: there was a rollout at the end of last week, so some parts of the UI have changed
<Adri2000> I know, and I'm trying to understand how it is supposed to work
<jamesh> Adri2000: BjornT would be the best person to ask about this, but he isn't up yet (he is in Europe)
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> (I'm in Europe too :p)
<jamesh> Adri2000: had you used the "nominate for release" feature on 64848?
<Adri2000> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> Adri2000: okay.  My understanding is that one of the Ubuntu developers can then approve the nomination if they think it is worth backporting the fix
<jamesh> Adri2000: they might also decline the nomination
<jamesh> in both cases, there will be a record of the decision in the bug report
<Adri2000> maybe, I'm going to ask an ubuntu dev now
<jamesh> if they approve it, you get a distro release specific bug task
<jamesh> where the progress of the fix in that release can be tracked.
<Adri2000> that's what I wanted when I used "nominate for release" :)
<jamesh> mpt: re: your branch, if you make getTaskRowCSSClass return None instead of '', no class attribute will be output
<jamesh> mpt: other than that, your branch looks okay.
<mpt> jamesh, ah, I wondered idly if that would work, but didn't actually try it
<mpt> thank you
<mpt> Not outputting a class attribute at all would make the pagetest less though (it would no longer catch a case where we were accidentally highlighting every task, because there are other <tr>s between those for each task)
<mpt> where by "less" I mean "less stringent"
<jamesh> how many extra tr's are there?
<Adri2000> jamesh: asked a motu and he can't see anything to change these nominations for release
<mpt> jamesh, oh, since I'm looking at a specific page I suppose I could include all the <tr>s individually
<ajmitch> Adri2000: looks like core devs can approve/decline
<mpt> jamesh, do you have any thoughts on the code for getting the current bugtask?
<jamesh> Adri2000: there should be a "Target to Release" menu item on the bug (instead of "Nominate for Release") if the person is allowed to accept nominations
<mpt> I'm calling the launchbag myself it in bugtask.py, and there's a function to do exactly the same thing in bug.py
<Adri2000> ajmitch: even for universe package... that's stupid :/
<Adri2000> IMO, the right to accept nominations should go to ubuntu-dev also, and why not QA team
<Adri2000> it can still be rejected if the developers finally decide it won't be fixed in the stable release
<mpt> jamesh: ... and also in the immediately-preceding class in bugtask.py :-/
<mpt> that's a fair bit of duplication
<somerville32> Can anyone check to see if my mail alias is active? I have a gmail account and it doesn't allow me to mail myself (or so I've been told).
<mdke> username?
<mdke> although, I dont' see why you wouldn't be able to mail your alias from gmail
<somerville32> cody-somerville
<somerville32> mdke: I tried and it didn't work and I heard Elmo say it the other day
<mdke> is that specific to gmail?
<mdke> the email is on its way
<somerville32> Thanks
<somerville32> Works
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<mdke> is that specific to gmail?
<somerville32> Thats the impression Elmo gave
<mdke> how odd
<mpt> jamesh, instead of inserting all the <tr>s in the test, I'm testing that (a) there is a <tr class="highlight"> in the right place, and (b) anon_browser.contents.count('<tr class="highlight">') returns 1
<jamesh> mpt: that sounds good.
<mpt> sfllaw, around?
<effie_jayx> dear all... 
<effie_jayx> I need help changin the name of a LoCo team
<effie_jayx> how can I do it... ?
<effie_jayx> anyone ;)
<Rinchen> effie_jayx, in Launchpad?
<effie_jayx> ajam
<Rinchen> it's under change team details
<effie_jayx> great 
<effie_jayx> I'll check
<Rinchen> and it should follow the standard format that Jono is requesting btw
<effie_jayx> Rinchen,  the stardard is?
<Rinchen> ubuntu-team
<Rinchen> let me get you the info url
<Rinchen> one moment
<effie_jayx> Rinchen,  example... ubuntu-cina
<effie_jayx> Rinchen,  example... ubuntu-china
<Rinchen> yes. 
<Rinchen> hmm was on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto  but it seems to be missing
<effie_jayx> ok
<Rinchen> China already exists btw
<effie_jayx> how about
<Rinchen> ubuntu-zh
<effie_jayx> ubuntu-dominican-republic
<effie_jayx> or is it ok to name it ... ubuntu-do
<Rinchen> you might want to ask this on #ubuntu-locoteams .... but yes.  Either ubuntu-name or ubuntu-countrycode
<Rinchen> ubuntu-cc is the base standard for countries
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> it is done then
<Rinchen> but if you are a subteam in country it's a bit a different.
<effie_jayx> a latin american team
<effie_jayx> is having language problems to understand policies
<effie_jayx> and I am helping em
<Rinchen> nifty, best to talk on ubuntu-locoteams where we all hang out
<effie_jayx> Rinchen... yeah.. launchpad bit is done
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> thanks
<Rinchen> my pleasure
<stub> Any other cherry picks inbound before I get started?
<mpt> stub, just checking, did you see the one I asked for?
<jamesh> mpt: note that your rev probably won't cleanly cherrypick
<jamesh> mpt: since the tests you added use the short URLs, while the current production branch does not.
<mpt> ah.
<mpt> Should I change it to use old-style URLs?
<mpt> (that feels like a silly question, but I don't know which direction it's silly in)
<jamesh> I suppose.  Or get stub to merge from a branch with the URLs changed
<jamesh> probably the latter
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> i.e. branch off production and cherrypick your change, and fix the tests
<jamesh> mpt: btw, have you seen how forms are handled on the mugshot.org site?
<mpt> no
<jamesh> it is basically instant apply
<jamesh> when you change focus out of a field, it applies the change
<jamesh> (or shows you an error message)
<mpt> nifty
<jamesh> I have a few invites for the mugshot if you want to play around with it
<mpt> yes please :-)
<jamesh> what email should I use?
<mpt> jamesh, mpt at myrealbox dotcom
<jamesh> mpt: I ended up sending it to your @canonical.com address -- I think you can add extra email addresses afterwards (or change them)
<stub> mpt: Yer. That cherry pick request isn't cherry pickable - xx-bug-index.txt is failing.
<stub> mpt: Works if I pull out the new bit of test you added though
<Fujitsu> Thanks BjornT.
<mpt> stub, so do you want to just leave it testless until the next rollout?
<stub> That one feature - should be fine.
<mpt> ok
<Fujitsu> Is it deliberate that ubuntu-dev shouldn't be allowed to target bugs to previous releases? Previously we could add tasks for old releases...
<BjornT> Fujitsu: at the moment only the driver of a release may target bugs directly. there will probably be some discussions re the permissions, though, so it's not impossible that it will change soon.
* Fujitsu groans
<spiv> jamesh, BjornT: were one of you going to run the review team meeting?
<jamesh> spiv: I think it's me
<BjornT> yeah, jamesh should run it
<jamesh> so, who do we have?
* spiv waves from the dinner table
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh>  * reviewers to discuss ideas and principles for keeping branch review quick
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> SteveA: do you have time for the reviewers meeting?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> okay, excluding the ancient branches, there is one 7 day old branch and four 4 day old branches
<jamesh> the rest are less than 3 days old, which isn't particularly old for monday
<jamesh> one of the 4 day old branches is mine, which I'll look at finishing off today
<jamesh> one is Bjorn's
<jamesh> the other 2 are salgado's
<SteveA> I want to note that I closed the tree to database landings in general
<SteveA> we can still do important database landings to mainline
<BjornT> jamesh: i'm hoping to review my branch today. although i have a bunch of critical bugs to fix, so i'm not totally sure i will have time.
<SteveA> but these need to be coordinated with me and stub
<jamesh> BjornT: as far as allocating the rest of the branches, when do people go on holiday?
<jamesh> s/BjornT//
<SteveA> when I say "closed the tree", it means just that I said "don't do any database landings".  it isn't enforced by pqm
<jamesh> BjornT: will you have time for any more before you leave?
<BjornT> jamesh: tomorrow. i've already put a note about it on PendingReviews
<BjornT> jamesh: no 
<jamesh> okay.  I'm leaving on thursday night, so should have time for some.
<jamesh> spiv: how about you?
<spiv> I'm working all this week.
<spiv> i.e. my last pre-Christmas day will be Fri 22nd.
<jamesh> okay.  looking at salgado's calendar, he's the same as you
<jamesh> so I'll share the branches out between me, spiv and salgado
<jamesh> anything more to say about keeping branch review quick?
<BjornT> not from me
<spiv> nor me
<jamesh> I haven't done any calls about large w-i-p branches, but it might be worth considering again in the new year
<jamesh> any other business?
<jamesh> 5
<jamesh> 4
<jamesh> 3
<jamesh> 2
<jamesh> 1
<jamesh> in that case, end of meeting.
<jamesh> thanks for coming
<jamesh> I knew there was something I forgot: time of next meeting.
<jamesh> spiv/BjornT: is next January 8th good?  (given that the next two Mondays are Christmas and New Years Day respectively)
<spiv> jamesh: seems sane
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah
<mpt> SteveA, should my #1 task be to fix pagetests so I can merge 2006-08-ui into ui-one-zero?
<SteveA> mpt: I'm on a call.  I'd like to speak with you shortly about this.
<mpt> well, I *should* be in bed ... :-)
<matthewrevell> Hey guys. I may have missed the discussion of this, but when did bug #1 start redirecting to a static HTML page?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<jamesh> matthewrevell: when it got slashdotted
<matthewrevell> A few weeks ago, wasn't it?
<jamesh> yeah.
<jamesh> I guess it didn't get switched back
<matthewrevell> Is it much work to switch it back?
<Fujitsu> Wasn't it due to an insane amount of vandalism?
<jamesh> possibly that too
<matthewrevell> Ah right.
<mpt> It's still getting vandalized by e-mail
<mpt> Well, perhaps "vandalized" is too strong a word
<mpt> but one of the comments was entirely in Japanese
<Ng> matthewrevell: that should now be back to normal
<matthewrevell> Ng: superb, thanks. Any chance that the https://launchpad.net/bug1.html page could redirect to the dynamic page? it's been linked to in some blog posts
<mpt> yay for temporary pages not served with HTTP 302 :-(
<BjornT> any reviewer available for a quick review for fixing bug 75950?
<BjornT> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filedkqGJF.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75950 in malone "Debian tasks have lost all content" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75950 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Fujitsu> :D
<Ng> matthewrevell: good plan, that's also done now
<matthewrevell> Ng: thanks :)
<matthewrevell> Ng: does that take a while to kick in?
<Ng> matthewrevell: it should work straight away, subject to any caches/proxies you are behind
<matthewrevell> Ng: Okay, cool.
<BjornT> jamesh: would you have time to review a one-line fix (together with a few tests)?
<jamesh> BjornT: okay
<BjornT> jamesh: thanks. https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filedkqGJF.html
<BjornT> jamesh: it fixes bug 75950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75950 in malone "Debian tasks have lost all content" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/75950 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<jamesh> BjornT: looks okay, but you should change "Gento" to "Gentoo" in xx-edit-no-currentrelease-distribution-task.txt
<BjornT> jamesh: ah, right. thanks!
<aa_> hi, I am so sorry, I totally messed up what is a feature and what is a milestone. I really would like to delete all the milestones for my project. Where can I apply this support request please?
<salgado> jamesh, do we keep the diffs of previous runs of the pending-reviews script?
<jamesh> salgado: we keep a copy of the previous half hour's run
<jamesh> but that's it
<salgado> jamesh, would it be possible for this to happen:
<salgado> 1. I do some changes on one of my branches, commit them and push to devpad
<salgado> 2. a server crash corrupts my branch, I recover from the 1-day old backup, which doesn't include my last changes on that branch
<matsubara> bug 75522
<salgado> 3. I do some changes on /other branch/  and push just that other branch, then the changes that I had pushed but didn't exist on my local repo are overridden
<jamesh> salgado: if you know the revision IDs for your lost work, it is entirely possible that they can be recovered from the pending-reviews script's working repository
<salgado> hmmm
* salgado checks
<danilos> kiko-afk: ping
<salgado> jamesh, it should be r4286 of my image-widget branch. how can I check if that exists in the work repo of pending reviews?
<salgado> r4287, actually
<jamesh> let me check
<jamesh> salgado: what would the date portion of the revision ID be?
<salgado> jamesh, 2006-12-14
<salgado> the day of the crash. :/
<jamesh> salgado: the only 2006-12-14 revisions are for team-membership-fixes
<jamesh> salgado: there are some for 2006-12-13, which might be it
<jamesh> there is guilherme.salgado@canonical.com-20061213140125-a1b060422dfcf925 with the message "Final changes and tests for the validation stuff"
<salgado> jamesh, this is the last one I have here too. it's starting to look like I forgot to push the changes
<static> good morning launchpadders
<jamesh> salgado: so it isn't worth me trying to construct a branch from then?
<salgado> or maybe not
<salgado> one second
<salgado> jamesh, would you be able to get just the changes introduced in that specific revision?
<matthewrevell> static: Morning! Welcome to the team :)
<static> thanks matthewrevell :)
<jamesh> salgado: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/salgado-diff
<salgado> jamesh, thanks a lot, dude. I actually lost more than I thought
<jamesh> salgado: so you want me to try and recover it?
<salgado> these are some of the changes I lost, but it's looking like there are other changes that were lost on the 14th
<salgado> jamesh, I guess I can just apply this patch
<salgado> BjornT, I guess you haven't started reviewing my image-widget branch, right?
<BjornT> salgado: no. i was planning to do it this morning, but had to fix a few critical bugs instead... although looks like it was good to wait.
<BjornT> salgado: ping me when everything is sorted out. it'd be good if you could mail me the new diff as well.
<salgado> indeed. I'm removing it from the general queue until I sort everything out
<salgado> sure thing; will do that
<jamesh> salgado: when the branch finishes building, see ~jamesh/pending_reviews/work/image-widget
<jamesh> salgado: you should be able to branch it now
<jamesh> salgado: it is at r4286
* salgado does it
<salgado> thanks a lot, jamesh. you're a star!
<jamesh> salgado: don't do this too often :)
<jamesh> it took a bit of effort to work out exactly what to do
* jamesh should write up the steps to do this sort of recovery
<salgado> oh, come on. I'm sure that was easy for you!
* salgado surely owes jamesh a couple of beers
<kiko-afk> morning salgado 
<salgado> hey kiko
<kiko-afk> hey danilos 
<danilos> hey kiko
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76273 in malone "check_watches.py output switched off due to huge size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76273
<danilos> kiko-afk: I want to move several things from where they are standing at the moment: translation licensing wrap-up, and debian-installer rosetta usage
<salgado> jamesh, what would be the best way to override the data on my repo with the data on that branch you just recovered to me?
<kiko> danilos, I need to finish a review for matsubara.
<kiko> salgado, do you actually have to? otherwise ask on #bzr?
<danilos> kiko: sure, I may drop off to lunch soon anyway
<salgado> kiko, it looks like my image-widget branch has been fucked up in my repo. I'll just create a new branch from the one recovered by jamesh and forget about the old one
<kiko> that's what I was going to suggest
<salgado> I think this is easier and shouldn't cause me any trouble
<kiko> it's kinda weird though
<kiko> might even be a bug in repo handling
<salgado> that doesn't work, apparently
<kiko> salgado, so explain to me how this happened -- what corruption are you identifying?
<salgado> I don't know how it happened; I'm trying to find out
<kiko> salgado, okay, maybe back up to /what/ happened
<salgado> okay, what happens is that my repo seems to be fucked up
<salgado> I'll explain
<kiko> lol
<kiko> local or remotely?
<salgado> I have my image-widget branch there, and it seems to contain all revisions it should
<salgado> bzr log shows that it actually contains all the revisions
<salgado> but the changes are not there
<kiko> ok so far.
<salgado> (I'm doing this on a fresh checkout of that branch)
<kiko> you just contradicted yourself
<kiko> can you rephrase that?
<salgado> it does contain all the revisions, as shown by "bzr log"
<salgado> but the changes introduced by some of the latest revisions are not actually there
<kiko> that's another way of contradicting yourself but now I think I understood
<kiko> you are saying that
<kiko> - bzr log reports having all the revisions you expect it did
<kiko> - the working tree itself doesn't
<salgado> I didn't notice this before because I had an old checkout which contains the revision ids /and/ the changes
<kiko> I see
<kiko> salgado, if you request the individual diffs
<kiko> what does it say?
<kiko> i.e. diff -r X-1..X
<salgado> the diff for the latest revision is empty
<kiko> only for the latest one?
<salgado> yeah
<kiko> do you have the diff there?
<salgado> I can get the diff from the branch jamesh recovered
<ddaa> salgado: maybe the working tree is out of date. "bzr st" should tell you (with recent bzr). And bzr update would fix it.
<ddaa> (be careful with bzr update if you have uncomitted changes, or local commits for a bound branch)
<salgado> ddaa, bzr st doesn't tell me anything :/
<ddaa> weird, to be sure try just "bzr branch"ing it so you the tree will be built from the branch data.
<ddaa> then if the tree is wrong, you know that it's the branch data. Maybe a merge reverted the changes by mistake (it happened to me once, typing "bzr revert" instead of "bzr resolve".
<jamesh> salgado: no idea about overriding the data in your repo
<jamesh> salgado: other than starting a new repo and branching all your old branches into it
<salgado> well, I just removed my image-widget branch from my repo
<salgado> and it seems to have worked
<salgado> is that something safe to do?
<jamesh> removing a branch from a repo leaves all the revisions behind
<jamesh> (this is why I was able to recover your branch from the working repo used by pending-reviews)
<jamesh> in what way was the branch in your repo broken?
<salgado> jamesh, "bzr log" was telling me that the revision was there, but in fact it wasn't
<jamesh> what aspect of the revision wasn't there?
<salgado> the changes
<jamesh> did bzr report an error?
<salgado> no, no errors. everything seemed to be alright
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76281 in malone "Not possible to view the status of a bug branch" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76281
<kiko> salgado, is it fixed now?
<salgado> kiko, aparently, yes. if I do a fresh checkout of that branch I can see all the changes. (both on my local repo and on devpad)
<kiko> weird.
<salgado> the diff on pending-reviews is still wrong, though
<salgado> kiko, team-membership-janitor. is that a good name for the bot which flags expired memberships?
<kiko> yes
<salgado> the team-membership-fixes branch ended up a bit bigger than what I expected. around 2k lines diff
<kiko> salgado, not too bad for all that fixage.
<salgado> indeed
* salgado moves it to the general queue and starts some code review
<MatthiasM_> Can somebody help me merging https://launchpad.net/products/gnompe-pim and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-pim - I don't know how to clean up my own mess :(
<kiko> MatthiasM_, what is to be merged there? They seem to be perfectly correct in being separate
<MatthiasM_> ah, okay.. I guess it is not possible to get rid of my stupid typo: gnom'p'e-pim
<salgado> MatthiasM_, at https://launchpad.net/products/gnompe-pim/+edit you should be able to do that
<MatthiasM_> I created a new project http://freshmeat.net/redir/gnome-pim/22595/url_deb/gnome-pim with the correct url. Is it possible to delete the old typo project (I hate leaving my mess)
<MatthiasM_> I mean https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-pim
<salgado> MatthiasM_, our policy is to not delete products, but if you create a ticket at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket somebody will take care of setting the typoed product as disabled
<MatthiasM_> thanks
<MatthiasM_> sorry for the annoyance
<salgado-lunch> no worries, that's not annoyance at all, MatthiasM_ 
<salgado-lunch> I'd have marked the product as disabled myself, but I don't have the necessary permissions
<salgado-lunch> bbl
<MatthiasM_> good appetite!
<elmo> is there a bug open about the need for paging in bug reports?
<kiko> elmo, you mean batching of comments because they are too many?
<elmo> yeah
<elmo> like bug #1 makes my browser cry ATM
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<kiko> elmo, no, but stub has said we need to. one problem I see with batching is that comments are chronological -- so you have that issue of allowing people to add a comment after the first page
<kiko> so either you only let people add comments on the last page
<kiko> or...
<kiko> you reverse the order of the comments
<elmo> haha
<kiko> which is in itself another problem
<kiko> or.. I dunno. there may be other solutions
<kiko> elmo, one question is whether collapsing of comments would be a better solution there
<kiko> i.e. relevant/irrelevant
<kiko> I personally don't really like bug #1 because it's a bad example
<kiko> it's mostly entirely irrelevant
<elmo> right, it's a bad example in that respect
<elmo> it's only really a good example in the sense of demonstrating how browsers don't cope well with pages that large
<elmo> I suspect in most other, better, examples, the signal to noise ratio would be less pronounced
<kiko> elmo, yeah. do other bugs actually cause this problem that you know of?
<kiko> elmo, the thing is that we can do something to mark noise specifically "Collapse irrelevant comments"
<kiko> whereas if you have 1000 comments and all are signal
<elmo> kiko: not that I know of, no (which is probably why there's not a bug about it yet)
<kiko> then letting people comment on the bug without reading the 1000 comments will tend to get you "Uhh, did you read comment 501?" (where batch size is 500)
<elmo> maybe there's someway to distinguish signal and noise more officially like "this is a comment (e.g. 'also broke for me')" versus "this is me trying to fix the bug (e.g. here's a patch)"</bluesky/rambling>
<kiko-fud> elmo, yeah, maybe. but maybe the first case is better coped with a "Me too" sort of feature -- being able to report that this bug also affects me.
<kiko> matthewrevell, remember I pinged you about a launchpad-users post?
<kiko> did you do anything about it?
<matthewrevell> kiko: Yeah - it was the Spanish guy, right?
<kiko> no.
<kiko> oh, maybe he is. puxole@ ?
<matthewrevell> kiko: just a sec
<kiko> matthewrevell, did you contact him?
<matthewrevell> Yeah, that's him
<kiko> matthewrevell, ah, ok. why didn't you drop or approve his message from the queue?
<matthewrevell> I sent him a mail asking exactly what he wanted to be regiustered for
<matthewrevell> kiko: As a reminder to chase him up, if I didn't hear back.
<kiko> ah, ok
<kiko> then tell me too :-)
<matthewrevell> Ok, will do.
<matthewrevell> in future :)
<kiko> but if you don't hear back, then, well -- there's not much more we can do for him :)
<matthewrevell> True.
<kiko> matthewrevell, does he need to be unsubscribed from the list if so, btw?
* kiko checks
<matthewrevell> Ah, I read it as he wanted to be subscribed to something (Babelfish translation at work)(
<kiko> he's not subscribed to launchpad-users, no
<matthewrevell> My email to him was to ask what he wanted to subscribe to, because I wasn't sure if he wanted free CDs, or what.
<kiko> he says "I don't speak english but I want to subscribe." :-)
<kiko> I think it's worth dropping the mail
<matthewrevell> Okay. Can we assume he actually wanted to unsubscribe?
<kiko> he wasn't subscribed
<kiko> I think he wanted something
<kiko> but what exactly I have no idea ;-)
<kiko> if he replies we will find out
<kiko> if he doesn't, well, we have other users who are vocal enough about what they want. :)
<matthewrevell> I found him in the subscriber list
<kiko> you did?
<kiko> where?
<matthewrevell> Yeah, I searched for his email addr
<matthewrevell> poxole at a popular web mail service
<kiko> poxole, not puxole?
<kiko> hmph
* kiko unsubs
<matthewrevell> kiko: cool
<kiko> now let him complain! :-)
<matthewrevell> :-D
<kiko> first time list moderation serves us some good I think
<matthewrevell> Yes, definitely.
<kiko> or have you seen any other cases
<kiko> I might have phrased that better
<kiko> it's the first time I see list moderation serves us some good I think
<matthewrevell> Most of what's been in the moderation queue has been spam, since I started.
<kiko> well, yes
<kiko> but we also enabled first-post-moderation
<kiko> which is what I think this was.
<matthewrevell> Yeah, there have been three or possibly four posts
<kiko> right
<matthewrevell> each of which was asking to be unsub'd
<kiko> matthewrevell, do you use "listadmin"?
<matthewrevell> and two in Spanish, I think
<matthewrevell> I've been using the mailman web interface
<kiko> listadmin is not bad.
* matthewrevell fires up synaptic
<matthewrevell> kiko: thanks, I'll try that
<kiko> most welcome
<salgado> BjornT, I guess you won't be able to review my image-widget branch, right?
<BjornT> salgado: no, sorry, i won't have time.
<elmo> ehm
<elmo> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr
<elmo> is a) sorted in the wrong order (oldest first), b) doesn't sort numerically (so 0.9 comes _after_ 0.13)
<elmo> either of those known bugs (if anyone knows offhand, if not, I'll just file them)
<kiko> elmo, I'm not sure -- I don't think they are filed, though there was a report by mpool about this on launchpad-users, so perhaps.
<kiko> matsubara, do you know?
<elmo> sweet a 3 digit bug
<elmo> bug 687
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 687 in launchpad "ProductReleaseVocabulary doesn't sort correctly" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/687
<elmo> ah, mpt's already reported it too
<elmo> bug 73094 et al.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73094 in launchpad "Product page should order series by importance, releases in order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73094
<matsubara> elmo: bug 38721
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38721 in launchpad "Launchpad: the sort order in project name milestones" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38721
<elmo> yeah, this is a pretty commonly reported bug ;-)
<kiko> matsubara, can you dupe and raise to high?
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> I could do that one day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76305 in soyuz "Avoid duplication of BuildQueue records on system failures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76305
<kiko> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, I have a branch which implements Mantis watches. I'd love to land it before vacation, and I think you're the best guy to look at it. I was writing the test for it now, but maybe you can look at it before you leave... I dunno, nobody else knows watches like you do, but jamesh might be able to do it if you don't want to
<BjornT> kiko: well. if you give me the diff i might look at it tonight.
<kiko> say no more!
<kiko> BjornT, https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/fileYY5vjr.html
<kiko> BjornT, is email with inlined diff better? I am all for making your life easier
<BjornT> kiko: i hate it when you send me the diff inlined ;) e-mail with the diff attached is the best, but paste is good for now.
<kiko> OK.
<kiko> BjornT, diff inlined is the future! you need a better mailer :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76319 in launchpad-support-tracker "+needattentiontickets page timing out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76319
<kiko> BjornT, ping part 2.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76340 in malone "Should allow multiple bug contacts for products, as with packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76340
<ryanakca> erm, how would I move this bug over to launchpad's bugs, seeing that it isn't an ubuntu bug, I don't think... bug 76322
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76322 in launchpad-integration "Should be possible to specify package in Launchpad advanced bug search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76322
<mdke> ryanakca: open an upstream task
<ryanakca> mdke: now that I look at the bug, it's pointless, the user simply doesn't know how to use advanced bug search (I think)
<ryanakca> rejecting
<mdke> ok!
#launchpad 2006-12-19
<poolie> hello jamesh
<poolie> jamesh, or someone else, when/how oc
<poolie> often is the production lp updated to new code?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> poolie, usually every one or two weeks
<jamesh> poolie: it was updated on Friday
<jamesh> poolie: there are occasional cherrypicks between full rollouts too
<jamesh> poolie: the details of the current rollout are here: https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus
<mpt> "Add affected product to bug"? hrmmmmmm
<mpt> I've heard of bad programmers adding bugs to products, but I've never heard of anyone adding a product to a bug
<kiko-afk> mpt, yeah, that text sucks. feel free to fix it without using the word "task".
* kiko-afk chuckles
<kiko-afk> the reason I mention that is because that phrase is a big workaround for the lack of "task"
<jamesh> mpt: did you get the mugshot invite?
<mpt> kiko-afk, yeah, and the page <title> and heading have different ideas of how to do that :-)
<kiko-afk> mpt, well, don't blame me, I wanted to say "task" all along :-)
<mpt> jamesh, ah yes, it was in my Junk folder
<mpt> thanks
<jamesh> the other interesting thing about mugshot is that passwords are optional
<jamesh> if you don't have a password set for your account, you can ask it to mail you a login link
<jamesh> you click on the link in the email and you're logged in
<kiko-afk> I don't really get mugshot jamesh 
<kiko-afk> I mean
<kiko-afk> as a project for the team working on it
<kiko-afk> I guess I'm asking: what's it supposed to do for us that orkut doesn't? :)
<jamesh> kiko-afk: well, it hasn't been taken over by Brazilians :)
<kiko-afk> that's not a plus!
<jamesh> kiko-afk: mugshot appears to be built on top of the "Red Hat application stack"
<jamesh> java, servlets, hibernate, etc
<jamesh> perhaps they are doing it as a technology demo
<jamesh> (partly)
<kiko-afk> I didn't know that, interesting
<kiko-afk> johan tried to make a point it was a platform for redhat services
<kiko-afk> but.. I find that hard to believe
<kiko-afk> mpt, can you survive without BjornT's changes as per his email Subject: Re: Launchpad 1.0 Web interface: new code needed
<kiko-afk> ?
<mpt> kiko-afk, until January? sure
<carlos_> morning
<thumper> morning carlos
<mpt> hi carlos 
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> so, loggerhead looks like it only supports browsing a single branch per instance
<jamesh> (at the moment)
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> stu1: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: I'm about to mail you your feedback report.  Around for a call in a bit?
<jamesh> okay
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: I'mabout to mail you your feedback report.  Around for a call about now?
<stub> SteveA: pong
<mpt> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> stub: we had a chat already.  I'll mail you the report, and we can have another chat later.
<SteveA> mpt: ok.  tell me when you've received the report, then when you're read it, and we can have the call.
<mpt> SteveA, received
<mpt> SteveA, read
<SteveA> mpt: skype?
<mpt> sure
<carlos> kiko-afk: around?
<SteveA> jamesh: skype call?
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<kiko-afk> carlos, yeah
<carlos> kiko: I forgot to tell you that I'm not planning to get any vacations in January
<mpt> BjornT, around? (I just got bugmail from you, so maybe you are)
<cprov> kiko: ping
<kiko> hey cprov 
<SteveA> matthewrevell, mpt: ping.
<mpt> pong
<matthewrevell> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> so, we just had a user getting confused between demo / staging / production
<SteveA> this confusion will only get worse, now that we have
<SteveA> production / demo / staging / beta and edge servers
<cprov> kiko: hey, can we apply the DB constraint stub has suggested ?
<SteveA> I think we should have some kind of unique visual identity to the different services
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, definitely.
<SteveA> beta already has this, as it is ui 1.0
<kiko> staging should say
<kiko> STAGING: CHANGES HERE WILL BE NUKED
<SteveA> we need to show on staging and demo that is isn't real data
<mpt> This is bug 65800
<SteveA> and edge that it is "edge" -- crack of the day
<mpt> which is incorrectly a duplicate
* mpt undups it
<jamesh> one other thing I noticed about the CSS/images/etc on LP with the new multi-domain setup: https://launchpad.net/ uses https://launchpad.net/@@/launchpad.css, https://bugs.launchpad.net/@@/launchpad.css, etc
<SteveA> mpt, matthewrevell: please come up with a suggestion of how we can very simply modify the visuals on each page of these servers to include
<jamesh> so when you switch facets, you end up re-downloading all the CSS, images and javascript
<SteveA> something to explain this
<SteveA> we'll need to configure it through launchpad.conf
<matthewrevell> mpt: Are you going to bed soon?
<SteveA> so, it should be something we can do in the main template
<mpt> matthewrevell, very :-)
<SteveA> it could be as simple as a YELLOW bar on the top of the page
<SteveA> saying what the server is, and that it is not a production server
<kiko> jamesh, don't you end up redownloading all of this because of SSL anyway?
<SteveA> jamesh: please file a bug on that one for me.  I'll fix that.  easy fix.
<jamesh> SteveA: a very simple way would be to put an id attribute on the <html> element in the main template set to production, staging, demo or edge
<jamesh> SteveA: then we can use static CSS like html.staging { background-color: yellow }
<mpt> SteveA, so what should the Importance of bug 65800 be?
<jamesh> actually, html#staging
<mpt> Ubugtu, wake up
<mpt> it's "Staging should obviously be a demo"
<jamesh> kiko: you cache it during your session
<jamesh> kiko: but you cache it once for each domain
<kiko> jamesh, are you sure? because I know images aren't cached.
<kiko> they are cached once per page
<kiko> and when I visit a second page I know that at least the colouring of the breadcrumbs goes away for a second
<kiko> maybe that's the image being reloaded
<mpt> kiko, right, that's why our top-requested resources in the webstats are all images
<SteveA> mpt: I have no comment on that bug.  I want demo and staging and edge to be distinctive within the next 2-3 weeks maximum
<mpt> except for the style sheet
<SteveA> so, these should come from the same server
<kiko> mpt, so the CSS is cached but the images are not? WTF?
<mpt> SteveA, right, that's what the bug's about
<SteveA> there should be an option to make them served over HTTP
<SteveA> mpt: the bug is not about demo and staging and edge
<SteveA> a per-browser cookie option that is
<mpt> only because back then we didn't have demo and edge - I could expand it
<jamesh> kiko: they should be getting cached ...
<kiko> jamesh, images? or CSS?
<SteveA> kiko: we discussed this a while ago, when you were talking about launchpad being slow in brasil
<kiko> because images for a fact are not
<kiko> not only in brazil
<jamesh> kiko: they don't seem to be though (according to LiveHTTPHeaders)
<kiko> but in comparison with any other site
<mpt> kiko, by "except for the style sheet" I meant "all our top-requested resources are images, except for the style sheet (which is also one of the top-requested)"
<jamesh> kiko: so I guess using different URLs for the different sites isn't as much of a problem right now :)
<kiko> jamesh, this is a long-standing problem. I'm just curious about CSS getting cached while images are not
<SteveA> ok.  stop.  this has already been discussed.  I want to explain what we should do.
<kiko> but if that was a false report then fine.
<mpt> SteveA, serving HTTP images in HTTPS pages causes some browsers (e.g. Internet Explorer) to complain bitterly
<SteveA> mpt: I know.
<mpt> ok
<kiko> mpt, how bitterly?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> first, we need a blueprint for making the best use of HTTP features for serving images and other static content
<SteveA> this spec needs to cover
<SteveA>  - cacheing images + css + .js
<SteveA>  - loading them with ?rev=N as appropriate, so we can rev them in sync on new rollouts
<SteveA>  - (by cacheing, I mean applying correct and simple cacheing headers, not complicated cacheing headers)
<SteveA>  - using a single host for getting static content
<mpt> kiko, see "Graphics from Librarian over HTTP cause browser warnings on Launchpad over HTTPS" <https://launchpad.net/bugs/30370>
<SteveA>  - having an option (default off) to load static content over HTTP, per user/browser using a cookie probably
<kiko> I don't quite get what cacheing headers could help for SSL
<SteveA>  - having that same option apply to graphics from the librarian, and making librarian files cached
<SteveA> that's all
<SteveA> so, who will write this spec?
<SteveA> kiko: the issues are orthogonal.
<SteveA> kiko: depends on browser implementation
<kiko> SteveA, really? with or without cacheing headers I don't see firefox (60%+ of LP traffic) cache images over SSL.
<SteveA> ok, no volunteers.  I'll write the spec.
<SteveA> kiko: see -- a browser implementation
<Ng> don't most browsers generally not cache anything https?
<kiko> SteveA, a very significant browser implementation.
<kiko> Ng, yes, but SteveA's trying to throw water at the sun
<SteveA> kiko: your point is?
<kiko> that it's useless to do that.
<SteveA> I disagree.  Read what I wrote above.
<jamesh> mpt: I added a comment to bug 65800 about an easy way to do instance-specific CSS in launchpad.css
<kiko> the work to put proper cacheing headers is not worth the lack of effect it will have in practice.
<SteveA> Ok, I will write this spec, then it'll be open for any other comments
<kiko> SteveA, I have.
<SteveA> kiko: it is, see above
<SteveA> kiko: we'll offer the ability to have images over HTTP
<SteveA> per-user
<kiko> SteveA, that doesn't require cacheing headers to get cached
<kiko> it simply works 
<jamesh> kiko: the question is: does firefox never cache images retrieved over SSL, or does it just not cache the images we send it.
<cprov> mpt: ping
<SteveA> depends where you want to cache it!
<SteveA> kiko: I don't know why we're discussing this.  We both know how http and cacheing work.
<kiko> jamesh, the former
<mpt> So Safari users will get faster Launchpad, yay :-P
<kiko> SteveA, is that your Tuesday fuse which is burning rather short? I'm making conversation
<SteveA> please save further discussion until we have the spec
<SteveA> I'd rather we focused on conversing about other problems.  I think that would be more productive, as we have a way forward on thsi now.
<kiko> bah
<mpt> cprov, I'm getting a test failure in soyuz-upload.txt, line 583, the only difference being a "Section: net" line that the test doesn't expect between the "Version: 1.08-1" line and the "Maintainer: Alain Schroeder" line
<mpt> Do you know why this would be? I haven't made any changes to soyuz mechanics
<kiko> hmmm
<mpt> Thank you jamesh
<cprov> mpt: it's fine, it fails locally but works on PQM, which is still running an old APT version
<mpt> cprov, ahhhh. Is there an RT request to update the apt that PQM uses?
<mpt> Or would that not make sense unless the PQM server was running Edgy?
<cprov> mpt: simple Edgy upgrade would fix it.
<jamesh> mpt: PQM is running the same version of Ubuntu as our production machines
<jamesh> cprov: it'd be nice if the test passed on both dapper and edgy though :)
<cprov> jamesh: I'm not sure if they can upgrade APT in dapper
<salgado> hey jamesh. BjornT was going to review my image-widget branch but he didn't have time to. I think you'd be the best person to review it. would you do that for me?
<BjornT> mpt: i'm somewhat around now
<jamesh> cprov: what I mean is make the test a bit more forgiving so that it passes with both versions
<jamesh> if that's possible
<mpt> BjornT, I have many many pagetests that are failing because I introduced a custom Distribution Bugs page, and I don't know how to hook up the search form to it (when I embed it as is done for bugtarget, I get a TraversalError)
<mpt> If you're not available to wade into that, I will completely understand :-)
<cprov> jamesh: maybe ... but it's only an uncomfortable issue, not a blocker.
<BjornT> mpt: i'm not available to wade into that, no. but maybe there's something simple that's wrong. for example, the search macros requires some method on the view class, so make sure that you use a similar view class as is used for the existing search page.
<kiko> cprov, why not ellipsize the section there?
<mpt> Ok, I'll have another poke at it, and otherwise mail launchpad@
<mpt> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> mpt, just ellipsize the test failure in soyuz, we've determined it's okay
<mpt> kiko, can 0 characters match an ellipsis?
<kiko> mpt, yeah, I believe so
<mpt> ok.
<kiko> mpt, as for the search form, that sounds like too much work
<cprov> kiko: let me check if the ellipis will work for that
<cprov> s\ellipis\ellipsis
<mpt> jamesh, do you happen to know the code for embedding the instance?
<jamesh> mpt: I don't think we've got a way to get the instance name
<jamesh> mpt: the way I'd do it is (a) add a new key for "instance name" in lib/canonical/config/schema.xml
<kiko> mpt, can the images over HTTP warning be disabled?
<jamesh> (b) set the instance name in the various configs
<jamesh> (c) in the page template, use the following:
<jamesh> tal:define="config modules/canonical/config/config" tal:attributes="id config/launchpad/instance_name"
<cprov> mpt: ellipsis works, can you add it with an XXX or should I ?
<jamesh> (adjust for whatever config key name you end up using)
<mpt> cprov, if it's nagging people on mainline too, perhaps you should do it, rather than it being 1.0-specific
<mpt> kiko, yes, there's a checkbox in the "Advanced" tab of the Internet Options control panel
<cprov> mpt: right, I will do
<mpt> kiko, if you mean "by a server", I'm ~80% sure the answer's no
<kiko> mpt, okay. that's not so bad I guess
<mpt> uh
<mpt> That "Advanced" tab is a *scrolling* hierarchical list of checkboxes ;-)
<jamesh> salgado: I'll take a look at your branch.  Can you add it to my queue?
<salgado> jamesh, sure. thanks a lot!
<kiko> mpt, well... 
<mpt> oh, I'm sorry, I misremembered it
<mpt> it's not in the Options dialog, it's in a secondary dialog opened from the Options dialog
<mpt> http://www.racelm.com/rlm/cfmturbo/activexsettings.jpg
<kiko> mpt, my point is more that it at least has /a/ workaround
<mpt> kiko, yes, but it is perhaps an ugly price to pay for a bit better performance
<kiko> it's significantly better over higher-latency links such as mine and yours
<mpt> Perhaps another option, and I don't know how feasible this is, is to choose HTTP vs. HTTPS based on the browser
<kiko> mpt, WDYM?
<mpt> so HTTP for browsers that don't complain about it, HTTPS for browsers that do
<kiko> mpt, it also causes warnings for firefox, btw. just lesser warnings
<kiko> we could do that
<kiko> but I think SteveA's suggestion of using options is better
<mpt> ( ) Secure  (*) Fast
<kiko> ( ) Pedantic (*) Fast
<jamesh> kiko: btw, it seems there is a browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl config item in Firefox.  I am not sure if turning that on causes all SSL content to go to disk cache or just content explicitly marked as public
<kiko> let me experiment
<mpt> http://www.htaccesselite.com/htaccess/fix-for-warning-page-contains-secure-and-nonsecure-items-vt129.html
<mpt> Thanks for the hints jamesh, I'll try that when I wake up
<kiko> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl
<kiko> what a hack mpt 
<mpt> Hey, at least I'm not suggesting that we ask people to rummage in their browser prefs :-)
<kiko> hey, that pref works!
<kiko> wow! it's amazing jamesh 
<kiko> that pref is the future!
* mpt cries
<mpt> Maybe we can address this another way
<mpt> Let granular things -- templates? view classes? -- specify whether they need to be dealt with using encryption
<kiko> mpt, handing off auth from SSL to non-SSL is non-trivial apparently
<mpt> e.g. a distribution index page doesn't need to be served over HTTPS
<mpt> kiko, I've yet to see any non-non-trivial proposals :-)
<kiko> changing my browser pref was trivial!
<mpt> Yes, but now you're less safe on the rest of the Web
<mpt> that we Launchpad hackers are all trustworthy folk is not the issue
<kiko> Less Safe is my middle name
<mpt> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309368
<kiko> yeah. darin's even in favor of changing it!
<mpt> Interesting, I didn't know IE cached more HTTPS stuff than Firefox
<kiko> (btw, the new standard of putting organization name next to name is interesting)
<kiko> (in Bugzilla)
<mpt> I didn't see anyone do that until after I suffixed my name with "(gone)"
<mpt> but maybe that was a coincidence
<mpt> ;-)
<mpt> oh 
<mpt> kiko, I was wrong, you're not less safe
<kiko> well, only very remotely less safe
<kiko> because SSL content is on disk now
<mpt> I was confusing "always cache SSL stuff" with "don't warn about HTTP stuff in HTTPS pages"
<mpt> the latter is more dangerous than the former
<mpt> the latter is what IE lets you do
<mpt> the former is what you just did
<mpt> Apologies.
<kiko> right
<kiko> I get a broken padlock though
<mpt> for reasons described in comments 5~7
<kiko> yeah
<mpt> We will soon be using fewer icons
<mpt> but more of other kinds of image
<mpt> and I should be in bed
<kiko> SteveA, can I add a dependency on CookieClient?
<kiko> err ClientCookie
<stub> kiko: What does it give us you need?
<kiko> stub, the ability to track and follow cookies in remote sites -- namely Mantis.
<kiko> I really don't want to do that manually
<stub> This module is now part of mechanize.  I don't intend to make further standalone releases of ClientCookie.
<kiko> as the cookies change over versions
<stub> (from the web site0
<kiko> what's mechanize?
<kiko> stub, it's in ubuntu fwiw
<stub> I think mechanize is the test framework that went into Z3.
<stub> It is used for test harnesses anyway.
<stub> kiko: It is in sourcecode/zope/ClientCookie
<kiko> stub, whew!
<kiko> stub, how do I use it? :-)
<stub> erm... sourcecode/zope/src/ClientCookie
<matsubara> kiko, stub: testbrowser already depends on it. it's built upon mechanize, i think
<kiko> ah
<stub> kiko: probably just a case of adding the relevant symlink to the lib directory so the package can be imported.
<kiko> yep
<kiko> thanks stub 
<SteveA> kiko: right, as stub says, we have it already
<kiko> cool.
<SteveA> static: hi
<static> SteveA: hi
<cprov> kiko: well, ellipsis doesn't work for replacing non-existent lines (soyuz-upload.txt), PQM just failed
<kiko> mmmm.
<kiko> that sucks.
<kiko> cprov, did you get review on your fix for the url crash?
<kiko> stub, can we roll that fix out todayish too?
<cprov> kiko: not yet, can you do it for me ?
<kiko> sure. where is it.
<cprov> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/soyuz-fixes/full-diff
<cprov> kiko: thanks
<Seveas> kiko, can you help me for a second?
<kiko> SteveA, I can't even help myself. but I can try
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> I need ubugtus emailaddress changed but I forgot passwords and mailboxes aren't working
<kiko> Seveas, so.. you can register a new email address for him and confirm it. would that work?
<Seveas> so -- create new lp accounts and then merge the old one?
<Seveas> (ubugtu has several accounts)
<kiko> no
<kiko> you can just register a new email address for him
<kiko> oh, you don't have his password?
<kiko> or do you not have the password to his inbox?
<Seveas> his inbox isn't working (mailserver messup) and I don't have his LP password
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> matsubara, is there a bug filed for selecting whether the answer tracker is officially used for product X?
<matsubara> kiko: don't think so. I'll look for it and if I don't find, I'll file a new one
<kiko> matsubara, okay, when you do please let me know as it's blocking an email I need to send out
<matsubara> kiko: bug 76434
<matsubara> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+bug/76434
<matsubara> Ubugtu took the day off. :(
<Seveas> bug 76434
<Seveas> hmm, ah right, bugtracker disabled as well
<Seveas> see aboe, mail f*up
<Seveas> above*
<Seveas> kiko, mail is fied already so nvm :)
<Seveas> now to fix ubugtu
<kiko> Seveas, whoa, cool. 
<kiko> Seveas, request a new password before you forget
<matsubara> Seveas: well I just filed that one. ubugtu probably haven't received it yet.
<Seveas> matsubara, it's massively messed up :)
<Seveas> and I disabled the bugtracker for now
* carlos -> lunch
<cprov> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> cprov got a call to pass
<ddaa> ping you back after
<cprov> ddaa: sure, thanks
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, is it that time?
<BjornT> kiko: indeed it is
<kiko> 4577?
<matthewrevell> Does anyone have a few moments to help me articulate some of Blueprint's benefits/features?
<ddaa> cprov: pong
<matthewrevell> kiko: Do you have a few minutes?
<cprov> ddaa: hi
<cprov> ddaa: do you know why ISourcePackageRelease requires a 'branches' attribute ?
<ddaa> hu...
* ddaa checks, maybe looking at the code will summon inspiraton
<ddaa> cprov: my guess is that it has something to do with hct
<ddaa> I expect it is related to the "manifest" attribute.
<cprov> ddaa: uhm, could be
<ddaa> cprov: you could ask Keybuk or lifeless
<cprov> ddaa: but it's not implemented ...
<ddaa> they would know
<ddaa> cprov: you mean hct? :)
<cprov> ddaa: right, I will do. Thank you
<cprov> ddaa: ehe, no, only the method itself (I don't dare to question about hct)
<ddaa> note, it's probably some very old vestige
<ddaa> like... something scott stuck in there eons ago
<ddaa> for sure I've never been close to sourcepackagerelease myself
<cprov> ddaa: ok, I think I will simply remove it from the interface for now
<ddaa> +1
<cprov> ddaa: ehe, thanks
<kiko> matthewrevell, what's up?
<matthewrevell> kiko: I was looking for some help in understanding Blueprints, for some content I'm writing. Carlos have given me a hand.
<kiko> I saw that
<kiko> do you have specific questions?
<matthewrevell> kiko: I want to understand the main two or three benefits that Blueprints offer a project that is considering Launchpad.
<kiko> matthewrevell, well, one benefit is just having something -- most projects have no way of tracking feature development at all
<kiko> matthewrevell, that is the single most important benefit in blueprint today
<matthewrevell> kiko: Right, so is this a situation where we need to explain why they need Blueprints, or will most people be familiar with the idea, even though they don't have a solution at present?
<kiko> providing a tool where there isn't one in general
<kiko> yes
<matthewrevell> cool
<kiko> that's the line you want to follow
<matthewrevell> Thanks
<kiko> most people will never have thought of using a tool like blueprint
<kiko> so it's different from offering a bug tracker in that sense
<carlos> see you!
<salgado> cprov-out, are you using dogfood lately?
<cprov-out> salgado: Znarl will fix the vhosts soon
<cprov-out> salgado: well, it's not broken yet, IFAICS
<salgado> cprov-out, I guess that means dogfood is not working right now? I was actually asking because I wanted to play with it
<cprov-out> salgado: ehe, sorry, I've just mixed the ideas... dogfood still available but w/o proper vhosts setup
<cprov-out> salgado: you can use it, if you don't need the vhosts
<salgado> no, I need only the db. do you know how old is the data we have there, cprov-out?
<cprov-out> salgado: I've upgraded it last week, so it should be ok
<salgado> cool
<cprov-out> salgado: contents are old, though (I'm upgraded the schema only)
* cprov-out needs to go
<cprov-out> salgado: call me if you have any problem, will be back in 2 hours or so
<salgado> sure thing. thanks cprov-out
<cprov-out> salgado: np
<BlueAidan_work> can someone explain how the launchpad karma system works, as well as how the "top contributors" are figured for a projecT?
<BlueAidan_work> *project
<kiko> BlueAidan_work, salgado can explain better than most, but ask me in a few minutes
<BlueAidan_work> okay, I'll stick around
<kiko> BlueAidan_work, some reading meanwhile: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<outime> brb
<BlueAidan_work> thanks
<BlueAidan_work> does it not track commits to a product's bzr tree at all?
* BlueAidan_work found it odd that he's not even listed on the Top Contributors page for the product he's the main developer of.
<salgado> BlueAidan_work, no, it doesn't do that yet
<matsubara> BlueAidan_work: bug 56656
<BlueAidan_work> ah
<cprov> salgado: ping
<salgado> cprov, pong
<cprov> salgado: did dogfood work for you ?
<salgado> well, I only need db access. I'm doing some sort of data mining
<salgado> so yes, the db is working fine
<cprov> salgado: ok, fine
<salgado> matsubara, can you run https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileU6UOx1.html on staging for me?
<matthewrevell> static: ping
<matsubara> salgado: sure, just a sec
<static> matthewrevell: hi!
<matthewrevell> static: Hey :) Do you have time for a call this week to go over the docs we spoke to Steve G about yesterday?
<static> matthewrevell: definitely. I've got some time now, or tomorrow afternoon
<matthewrevell> static: Either way suits me. I just want to go over some very rough timescales and division of responsibilties
<matsubara> salgado: https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file0uzkRC.html
<salgado> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> np
<hub> has the "link to external  bug tracker" disappeared?
<hub> I click "affect upstream" and I can't select the bug tracker....
<LarstiQ> should work methinks
* LarstiQ checks
<hub> note that I'm not talking about pasting a complete URL but a bug#
<hub> like it used to be
<kiko> hub, we changed this to use always URLs
<hub> how user unfriendly it is
<kiko> that's a rather unfair comment
<hub> that actually true
<hub> before I just selected "AbiWord bug tracker" and then entered the 4 digit bug
<hub> now I have to enter the whole bloody URL
<kiko> not using URLs was difficult and constraining and worse, error-prone
<kiko> but maybe we can find a way of making this less painful
* kiko thinks
<kiko> hub, so hmm there may be an improvement possible
* hub will just apply the standard policy to himself: don't bother
<kiko> if we allowed specifying it as an alternative
<kiko> mmmmm
<kiko> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<thumper> should I be able to access beta.launchpad.net?
<acid-rain> jenda, ping
<jenda> acid-rain, pong?
#launchpad 2006-12-20
<minghua> hi, I have a question about activating an existent team on LP
<minghua> the Debian TeX maintainers list is the maintainer of several TeX packages, so its email is already imported in LP
<minghua> at here: https://launchpad.net/people/debian-tex-maint
<minghua> now they want to subscribe the bugmails of these packages
<minghua> but the confirmation mail didn't seem to go through
<minghua> http://lists.debian.org/debian-tex-maint/2006/12/msg00518.html
<minghua> So I wonder if this is the correct procedure to activate a team email address on LP
<minghua> if I can do anything to help, let me know
<minghua> thanks in advance
<sabdfl> interesting question, minghua
<sabdfl> i don't know the exact details, best to ask salgado or kiko
<sabdfl> they are in UTC -4 iirc
<minghua> sabdfl: do you think asking on mailing list would be a better idea?
<sabdfl> minghua: yes, go ahead, it's an interesting question
<minghua> sabdfl: do you happen to know the moderation status of that list (I am not subscribed now)?
<sabdfl> no, 'fraid not
<sabdfl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/bazaar-ng
<sabdfl> oops
<sabdfl> wrong list!
<sabdfl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<sabdfl> minghua: try that one
<minghua> sabdfl: thanks, I'll hang around a while and if nobody answers I'll mail to list
<sabdfl> i think kiko et al have crashed already today
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jenda> good night, mpt ;)
<kiko> minghua, ping?
<minghua> kiko: hi!  glad to see you are still here :-)
<kiko> minghua, I'm about to fall azleep
<kiko> but I saw your request
<kiko> minghua, so what we need to do is rather awkward
<kiko> hold on while I do it, but please don't look.
<minghua> sure :-)
<mdke> he's peeking!
<kiko> minghua, what's your launchpad ID?
* kiko . o O (what a hack)
<minghua> kiko: my LP id is minghua, too
<kiko> minghua, there's one thing i can't do. that is credit your team with the work done by the original person
<kiko> minghua, I'm going to place a request on our DBA to do that
<kiko> the rest is now done
<kiko> and you own https://launchpad.net/people/debian-tex-maint/
<kiko> feel free to edit and update it to your heart's desire
<minghua> kiko: Thanks a lot!
<kiko> most welcome
<minghua> kiko: do you think it's still worthwhile to send a mail to launchpad-users list, if just for documentation purpose?
<kiko> minghua, sure!
<minghua> will do
<kiko> I'll reply to your mail asking stub to clean the attributions up
<kiko-zzz> now what was I about to do again...
* kiko-zzz winks 
<minghua> hehe
<mpt> ha
<mpt> jamesh, I clicked the link in your Mugshot invite, and got an "Oops!" error page
<mpt> They've copied our error terminology! :-)
<thumper> I'm getting an oops by hitting beta.launchpad.net
<jamesh> mpt: does it still OOPS?
<jamesh> mpt: I can try resending the invite
<thumper> ok, gotta ask, what's mugshot?
<mpt> jamesh, it works now
<jamesh> thumper: it is a weird project Red Hat has been working on -- a combination of a web site plus an optional desktop client
<jamesh> thumper: for sharing links and what songs people are listening to
<jamesh> they've done some interesting things with instant apply forms for the web portion
<thumper> jamesh: ok
<thumper> instant apply forms sounds interesting
<jamesh> as soon as a form field loses focus, it submits it to the server
<jamesh> independent of the other fields
<thumper> jamesh: using ajax?
<jamesh> thumper: yeah.
* thumper nods
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<stub> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> would it be possible to get the new data for demo.lp.net?
* stub has a look
<stub> jamesh: It is already done.
<jamesh> brilliant
<stub> jamesh: Just need to run the security.py script to set all the permissions
<jamesh> stu1: thanks.  I've got things up and running again.
<Fujitsu> Are there screenshots anywhere of the 1.0 UI (or non-OOPS access to beta.)?
<mpt> Fujitsu, no
<mpt> brb
<mpt> Now, who was that mentioning the 1.0 UI?
<Fujitsu> Me.
<mpt> ah, right
* mpt is scatterbrained
<Fujitsu> Apparently :P
<mdke> heh
<carlos_> morning
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> SteveA: demo.launchpad.net is up to date, and the Zope specs are imported: https://demo.launchpad.net/zope/+specs
<SteveA> jamesh: is that all zope specs, or just zope3 specs?
<jamesh> you can't go to https://blueprints.demo.launchpad.net/zope yet due to DNS issues
<jamesh> SteveA: zope 3 specs
<SteveA> zope3 and zope are both together, and separate in interesting ways
<jamesh> I've filed an RT request about the DNS
<SteveA> so, the specs are generally dealt with distinctly
<SteveA> I wonder if there's a zope3 product series...
<SteveA> becuase it would be good if the specs were attached to that series
<SteveA> hmm
<jamesh> there are zope3.0, zope3.1, zope3.2 and zope3.3 series at the moment ...
<SteveA> I'm not sure product series and releases are set up effectively for zope3
<SteveA> if we're going to do this well, specs for zope2 need to be viewable distinctly from specs for zope3
<jamesh> are zope2 and zope3 related enough to be series on the same product?
<SteveA> maybe
<jamesh> as opposed to products in the same project
<SteveA> there are different development communities, with some crossover and the same overall project leadership
<jamesh> as an outsider, it looks more like separate products to me.
<SteveA> how does it compare to the situation with apache?
<SteveA> I'd expect with apache to have different specs and a different audience of developers between apache 1 and apache 2
<SteveA> pragmatically with launchpad as it is, different products may work better
<jamesh> well, apache 1.x has pretty much been abandoned by the developers
<SteveA> but the correct modeling would seem to me to be a zope 2.x series and a zope 3.x series
<SteveA> with releases within these series
<SteveA> are there any other examples that fit this?
<jamesh> I suppose Gnome 1.x vs. 2.x is slightly similar
<jamesh> although the 2.x code base evolved from the 1.x code base, rather than being a rewrite
<SteveA> at this point, I don't know what to do
<SteveA> I do know that it will be confusing to have bugs and specs for zope2 and zope3 mixed together
<SteveA> it's important that these are browseable, searchable and fileable separately
<jamesh> that's partly why I was leaning towards two products in the same project
<SteveA> it's important that a bug is targetable distinctly to zope3 and zope2
<jamesh> which lets you search bugs separately or together
* Fujitsu is a nobody, but does agree with jamesh.
<SteveA> so, it sounds to me like we should use product series, but the product series support in launchpad is not mature enough to meet the zope project's needs
<jamesh> and the fact that the zope guys might want to target zope3 bugs to different 3.x branches
<Fujitsu> Sounds like you need another level in the hierarchy...
<matthewrevell> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> matthewrevell: pong
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Howdy. Do you have time today to talk about the process of migrating a project to Launchpad?
<jamesh> matthewrevell: sure.  Is now okay for you?
<matthewrevell> jamesh: Yes, that's great. How do you want to do it? Skype? IRC?
<jamesh> lets do skype
<matthewrevell> cool. I'm, predictably, matthewrevell
<cprov> good morning
<static> gooooooooooooooooood morning launchpad
<kiko> hello freaknode!
<Fujitsu> Hi kiko.
<kiko> Fujitsu!
<kiko> my god, what happened to my inbox
<Fujitsu> Spam, or innocent mail?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76322 in malone "Should be possible to specify package in Launchpad advanced bug search" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76322
<kiko> isn't that possible already?
<kiko> Fujitsu, well, both
<kiko> danilos, carlos, ping?
<danilos> hey kiko
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76591 in soyuz "Verify binary existence before linkify package-relationship on BinaryPackageRelease page" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76591
<Laibsch> Hi, how can I add the information to Malone that UIM uses https://bugs.freedesktop.org/ as their bug tracker? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim/
<kiko> Laibsch, visit +launchpad on that product
<kiko> and update the bug tracker
<carlos> kiko: pong
<Laibsch> kiko: you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/uim/+launchpad ?
<Laibsch> Seems like I don't have sufficient permission
<kiko> Laibsch, oh, you don't own that product? one sec.
<kiko> Laibsch, done.
<Laibsch> Thanks, kiko.
<kiko> most welcome
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76476 in launchpad-bazaar "stuff you can get with bzr" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76476
<bersace> hi all
<bersace> it would be very nice if rosetta allow developer to download translation including proposal
<bersace> proposal/suggestions
<bersace> just by checking a checkbox
<matsubara> bersace: I believe you're looking for bug 70974
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70974 in rosetta "mo download without --use-fuzzy option" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70974
<bersace> matsubara: thanks
<bersace> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76427 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot record the last sync time of published vcs-imports branch" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76604 in malone "Indentation isn't preserved for patches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76604
<Amaranth> I'm a member of the compizsettingsteam team and have my ssh keys registered with launchpad (and have used them with launchpad in the past) but when I try to do 'bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compizsettingsteam/compizsettings/trunk' I get 'Permission denied (publickey).'
<kiko> ddaa, matsubara: can you give Amaranth a hand?
<kiko> that's a bit odd
<ddaa> That's typical
<ddaa> my last FiF patch will help people with this
<Amaranth> is this a bug or am i doing something stupid? :)
<ddaa> Amaranth: what is your person page on launchpad?
<Amaranth> https://launchpad.net/people/amaranth
<ddaa> try this:
<ddaa> bzr checkout sftp://amaranth@bazaar.launchpad.net/~compizsettingsteam/compizsettings/trunk compizsettings-trunk
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> my ssh key has travis as the user
<Amaranth> *facepalm*
<ddaa> Amaranth: a lot of people get confused by this
<ddaa> I have a patch out that gives people the URL _they_ should use with sftp on launchpad.
<ddaa> and some other helpful tips
<kiko> cool
<Amaranth> alright, seems to be working now
<Amaranth> thanks
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<ddaa> Amaranth: you should also use a checkout instead of pushing
<Amaranth> why is that?
<ddaa> it's better form with a multi-comitter branch
<Amaranth> ah, alright
<ddaa> so you cannot change the revno of revisions on the common branch.
<elmo> why does the new guided bug report stuff always dump me half way down the page when showing me "similar" bugs?
<salgado> elmo, I guess it's because it automatically focus one of the text widgets
<salgado> just guessing, though, since I haven't used it yet
<elmo> hmm, well, it's very confusing
<salgado> I think I spotted this on the guided file ticket form and flacoste fixed it, but looks like nobody noticed it on the guided filebug
<salgado> elmo, can you file a bug about it?
<elmo> ok
<ddaa> probably something having to do with the focus in the form input
<danilos> kiko: 30 mins before the phonecall (just a reminder :)
<elmo> ok, done as bug 76619
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76619 in launchpad "guided bug report filing often dumps me into the middle of the next page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76619 in launchpad "guided bug report filing often dumps me into the middle of the next page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76619
<matsubara> the guided form is currently broken on rocketfuel
<kiko> matsubara, let's make sure we are don't roll it out them! how can it be broken -- no test?
<matsubara> kiko: probably. I checking why right now.
<kiko> there is a test for it I'm sure which is why I'm asking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76620 in launchpad "RFE: Ability to restrict poll voting to members of a team" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76620
<static> for the launchpad meeting tomorrow, are there certain things that I should have prepared ahead of time?
<salgado> static, only your three sentences
<static> salgado: ok, thanks
<thumper> static: tomorrow? we'll I guess 1am is really considered tomorrow :-)
<static> :)
<thumper> no sleep between now and then for me though
<static> thumper: 7am for me, I guess we are on opposite sides of the planet
<thumper> almost: I am 12 hours different from SteveA and ddaa though
<ddaa> hey thumper
<thumper> morning ddaa
<thumper> :)
<ddaa> So, about "list of product with bzr" thing
<thumper> yep
<ddaa> I'm keeping the bug, and will try to do it early Jan.
<thumper> ok
<ddaa> If there is something preventing me to, I'll hand it over to you.
<thumper> ok
<thumper> ddaa, what are the relevant bugs, and I'll subscribe
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/76476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76476 in launchpad-bazaar "stuff you can get with bzr" [High,In progress]   - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
* carlos -> dinner
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76651 in malone "Malone insists on setting importance, forgets entered text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76651
#launchpad 2006-12-21
<mdke> jordi: aww. Sorry to see you go - good luck and stick around
* thumper yawns
* kiko-zzz yawns with thumper 
* thumper looks at kiko-zzz and yawns again
<Amaranth> is there any way to delete a 'series'? i'd like to get rid of https://launchpad.net/products/compizsettings/0.00
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> Amaranth, the current way to do it is to make a support request
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+tickets
<Amaranth> ick
<Amaranth> alright, i'll do that after i talk to the other developer
<mpt> That you can't do it yourself is bug 2141
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2141 in launchpad "You can't remove series in products" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2141
<Amaranth> yum, stale bugs :)
<Amaranth> I guess it's the same for removing a link from a series to a package in ubuntu?
<mpt> Same for removing anything
<mpt> actually
<mpt> with that have you tried setting the package to ""?
<Amaranth> it only lets me add a new link
<Amaranth> not modify the current one
<mpt> Amaranth, that's bug 4556 :-(
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4556 in launchpad "can't remove link beetween products and source package" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4556 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> starting to think i should have used sourceforge ;)
<somerville32> Amaranth: duck :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76423 in blueprint "Render dependency graph image map that contains no-ascii characters crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76423
<mpt> Ubugtu, that is not a new bug, it was reported two days ago
<ajmitch> however Ubugtu was hiding away for those 2 days
<ajmitch> & it's just catching up now
<mpt> ahh
<jamesh> mpt: it's back to help you with the bug report report
<mpt> yep
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning!
<EmxBA> can someone add ubuntu bosnian translators to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators ?
<thumper> evening
<mdke> carlos: see EmxBA's query above
<mdke> morning matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> mdke: Howdy
<carlos> mdke: thanks for the ping
<mdke> np
<EmxBA> see https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-bs
<carlos> EmxBA: ok, thanks
<EmxBA> thank you
<carlos> EmxBA: done
<EmxBA> and, is there any list of people that contributed on specific language?
<carlos> EmxBA: We have such information, but we don't have a web page to render that information in a central place
<EmxBA> well i would put top 10 contrib. from bosnian language to bosnian translators team, but i must search for them
<mdke> don't forget that quality is important, as well as quantity!
<carlos> EmxBA: don't you have a mailing list for Bosnian people?
<carlos> EmxBA: I think is better that you ask them to join the team
<EmxBA> yes, but not all of them know for it, some translate time by time and so...
<EmxBA> ok, i have another better idea, thanks anyway
<carlos> EmxBA: also, they will get a warning now
<carlos> that they translations will not be used by default
<carlos> because there is a Bosnian team now
<EmxBA> and that team reviews the trans.?
<carlos> EmxBA: yeah, your team is now the only one that will be able to apply changes or add new translations to Ubuntu
<mdke> EmxBA: because of that responsibility carlos mentioned, it's worth having a look at setting up some quality control mechanisms within the team, and some efforts to work with similar groups such as the Gnome or KDE translator groups
<EmxBA> we have mailing list and irc channel, 
<mdke> EmxBA: I mean, processes which ensure that the group members are good translators and are familiar with common guidelines
<mdke> EmxBA: I set out some general ideas, as well as what the italian team does here: http://www.mdke.org/?p=26
<mdke> (in the Translation Teams section)
<EmxBA> ok, that's ok too because our local LUG made a common words list that are mostly bad translated and we've agreed on lots of them so the process is much more better - see http://start.linux.org.ba/InfoRje%C4%8Dnik
<EmxBA> ah nice guide for me mdke  :)
<mdke> there are also good guides from upstream, for example the Gnome translation guide
<sivang> morning
<sivang> can soomeone please renew my membership in ubuntumembers?
<sivang> (got auto-expiray)
<jamesh> sivang: have you tried asking on one of the ubuntu channels?
<mpt> matthewrevell, are you taking over the Launchpad report job from kiko-zzz?
<mpt> where by "Launchpad report" I mean "mailing list message about what's new in this Launchpad rollout"
<matthewrevell> mpt: kiko-zzz is going to continue to collate the commit reports, then I'll produce a user-friendly summary.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> If that reduces the amount of time kiko needs to spend on that, that will be great :-)
<jamesh> ddaa: sent a review of your importd-lastsynced branch
<ddaa> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> ddaa: I think the datepublishedsync stuff is handled at the wrong level
<ddaa> let's talk about it
<jamesh> okay
<cprov> good morning, guys
<salgado> mpt, around?
<salgado> jamesh, do you think you'll have time to review my image-widget branch today or tomorrow?
<jamesh> salgado: check your inbox
<salgado> wow
<salgado> thanks a lot, jamesh!
<jamesh> salgado: looks pretty good
<salgado> cool. glad you liked it. :)
<jamesh> salgado: some of the changes I suggest are to make it even easier to use (e.g. so you don't need to use custom_widget(), or override showOptionalMarker())
<salgado> yeah. we'll probably want to use whenever we use the ImageUpload field, so I think that's very good
<mpt> salgado, yes
<salgado> mpt, the implementation of SearchingProjects has landed. just let me know if you need any help to use it
<mpt> thank you salgado!
<static> good morning launchpad
<matthewrevell> static: morning!
<kiko-zzz> bon jour brasil
<salgado> mpt, also, I may be able to help you with the search on the distribution page, but please talk to kiko about that since I'm currently working on some shipit stuff
<SteveA> good morning
<matthewrevell> morning/afternoob
<matthewrevell> eh, afternoon
<thumper> morning SteveA
<kiko> hey thumper 
<kiko> how's the timezone treating you?
* kiko yawns to thumper 
<kiko> yo danilos 
<thumper> great except for Thursdays / Fridays
<danilos> yo kiko
* thumper yawns back
<SteveA> Welcome to the weekly late-late-for-new-zealanders launchpad meeting
<SteveA> who is here today
<SteveA> ?
<matsubara> me
<thumper> here
<kiko> me
<danilos> me
<cprov> me
<jamesh> me
<carlos> me
<static> me
<matthewrevell> here
<spiv> me
<salgado> me
<SteveA> BjornT: here, or on vacation with an unattended irc client?
* kiko hopes BjornT and flacoste stay on vacation
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<mpt> me
<ddaa> here
<kiko> stub?
<stub> eh/
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<kiko> /he
<stub> oh... here
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Fix-it Friday and Edge (FiF)
<SteveA>  * Canonical names, testing on beta (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting...
<SteveA> 4 January, skipping one week
<kiko> yay for holidays
<SteveA> any objections or comments?
* kiko high fives SteveA 
<SteveA> high five man
<mpt> That agenda is out-of-date
<mpt> I think
<matsubara> well I'll be on vacation in the first week of Jan.
<SteveA> mpt: it isn't, but thanks for looking :-)
<danilos> or rather, high man ;)
<mpt> I deleted last week's items an hour or so ago
<SteveA> I'm happy with this agenda
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> activity reports...
<SteveA> I suck at activity reporting again
<mpt> up to date
<matthewrevell> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<thumper> up to date
<static> up to date
<stub> up to dadte
<ddaa> up to date
<kiko> up to date
<spiv> I'm behind (sent some, but missing several).
<danilos> up to date (just sent out the yesterday's one, ha!)
<jamesh> not up to date
<carlos> I'm missing yesterday's one
<cprov> I suck, not up to date
<carlos> will send it after the meeting
<salgado> up to date
<kiko> oh, same here
<kiko> as carlos 
<kiko> I fell asleep at the keys
<SteveA> spiv: I don't think you need to be here this week.  go work on the smartserver instead (as we just discussed)! :-)
<spiv> Ok :)
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> I discussed the __eq__ thing with andrew
<SteveA> and we refined the approach and came up with a plan to land it
<SteveA> I do not believe there were any other actions
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<kiko> good job SteveA 
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 76319, 46589
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76319 in launchpad-support-tracker "+needattentiontickets page timing out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76319
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46589
<matsubara> Bug 46589 is not assigned. Salgado, could you take that one? You wrote most (if not all) of the poll code, right?
<matsubara> stub, can you take a look at bug 76319 and check why that page is timing out? Please leave a comment in the bug with your analysis, that way when Francis comes back he can fix it. (For now, I think that bug can wait for Francis because 100% of the hits were from search bots, if the situation changes meanwhile I'll ask someone else to fix it)
<jamesh> SteveA: there was an action for me to look into recording checkpoint timestamps in OOPS reports, but I didn't get round to it this week
<salgado> matsubara, I can probably take it, but I don't think I'll be able to work on it before January 8
<kiko> matsubara, I asked stub before -- he said the query needs to be rewritten
<SteveA> jamesh: ok, let's keep track of this.  I'd like to see us get the new OOPS format sorted out early next year too.
<stub> matsubara: discussed that one with kiko already
<kiko> to not use a subselect
<matsubara> I personally think it can wait until them, but kiko changed its importance to critical, so../
<SteveA> jamesh: this is important for pulling together all the QA efforts, and supporting xmlrpc better
<matsubara> where did you guys discussed that?
<kiko> how do I answer that question
<matsubara> it'd be nice to have that recorded in the bugtracker
<jamesh> SteveA: yep.  It would be a good task to look at in Brazil
<mpt> SteveA, I recorded the other meeting actions (including jamesh's) on the MeetingAgenda
<SteveA> jamesh: sure.  are you sticking around the async office for a bit after the ORM sprint?
<jamesh> SteveA: yes
<kiko> matsubara, yeah, sorry, stub and I didn't do it -- I was multitasking horribly and didn't even have the bug number
<SteveA> awesome.  I think that's a great thing to work on then.
<kiko> matsubara, one thing that we could look into is an oops->bug gateway
<kiko> i.e.
<kiko> a URL to which I add an OOPS ID
<kiko> and it redirects me to the right bug
<sivang> jamesh: have re-asked now in -devel, but asked before and did not get any response
<kiko> matsubara, do you think that could work?
* stub comments on the bug anyway
<SteveA> I think we can add an oops id table to support our own development and QA processes
<SteveA> it's a special case, but important for launchpad itself
<matsubara> kiko: that'd be nice to have.
<kiko> SteveA, maybe it could work for the distro team and others too
<kiko> matsubara, one option is using the OOPS as a bug alias
<matsubara> kiko: you mean any random OOPS or one already in a bug report?
<SteveA> cute idea
<kiko> but no, that couldn't work, it's an N to one
<SteveA> I like that
<kiko> there are many OOPSes to a bug
<SteveA> if we had many aliases per bug
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> worth considering though
<SteveA> matsubara: are we done?
<matsubara> SteveA: sorry, yes. thanks
<SteveA> thank you
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> SteveA, I'll carry them forward to the next meeting if you think we don't have time for them this week
<SteveA> we have time
<mpt> There are 17 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. :-( The oldest ten are:
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt> kiko, are you making any progress?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<kiko> not really. 
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, Fix Committed, carlos
<mpt> carlos, has that been rolled out? If not, should it be cherrypicked?
<matsubara> and thanks for commenting in the bug stub 
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt>  * Bug #46589 (Poll crashes if you select default poll option), Critical, Confirmed, unassigned, which matsubara already discussed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46589 in launchpad "Poll crashes if you select default poll option" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46589
<kiko> if I sit down to do just that I can do it but things have been flying at me left and right.
<kiko> that's one that we should really fix salgado 
<kiko> matsubara, do you think you'd find it hard to fix it?
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<mpt>  * Bug #73509 (.po file export doesn't update cached files), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mpt> danilos, will you get either of those done before the holidays?
<danilos> mpt: no progress on those yet
<SteveA> kiko: maybe elliot can look at the poll crash?
<carlos> mpt: bug #44214 cannot be cherrypicked. I need to see how to do it cherrypickable
<matsubara> which one? the poll one?
<mpt>  * Bug #65800 (staging., demo., and edge. should obviously be demos), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<mpt> I will either fix this later today NZT, or mail the launchpad list explaining why I can't.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65800 in launchpad "staging., demo., and edge. should obviously be demos" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65800 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<danilos> mpt: only 73509 is possible, 46982 not
<mpt> danilos, ok, thanks
<kiko> SteveA, that's an idea
<salgado> kiko, I have two days left. I'm happy to work on it but I also need to land the ImageUpload widget and start another branch to use it everywhere
<SteveA> mpt: do you want to talk about 65800 in a voice call?
<SteveA> static: you up for it?
<static> kiko, SteveA, I'd be happy to tackle it
<kiko> salgado, yeah.. is that so time-critical though?
<kiko> static, cool. matsubara can you give static some assistance getting started?
<mpt> SteveA, yes, but not until after I've looked at the code
<matsubara> kiko: sure.
<mpt> SteveA, oh, wait, I was confusing it with the other one, which is:
<salgado> not really, I can just land the image-widget stuff and leave the rest for later, but there's also the shipit thing
<mpt>  * Bug 74839 (private), Confirmed, Critical, mpt
<mpt> I will try to fix this today, but it is quite likely I will not know how.
<Ubugtu> Bug 74839 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 is private
<SteveA> mpt: I had an idea about it.  we should takl about it after this meeting.
<kiko> salgado, yeah.. your call really
<mpt>  * Bug #71283 (Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71283 in rosetta "Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71283 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<mpt> carlos, is that nearly finished?
<mpt> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> mpt: so which bug will you be doing today?  the ui 1.0 one or the differentiating servers one?
<kiko> mpt, I need to review it
<kiko> please don't rub it in
<carlos> mpt: blocked on kiko's review
<salgado> kiko, maybe I can help matsubara/static with the poll fix?
<mpt> carlos, great! (for some levels of great)
<kiko> salgado, if necessary -- I think they will have fun figuring it out, and you can review a proposal and the fix later.
<salgado> sure thing
<kiko> so static, test first, then a proposal to fix, then a fix, then a review, then landing. easy.
<mpt> SteveA, the differentiating servers should be only two or three lines (and one graphic), I just need to verify what the first of those lines is
<static> kiko: ok
<mpt> and finally
<mpt>  * Bug #73761 (Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386), Critical, Fix Committed, Malcolm Cleaton
<mpt> cprov, has that fix appeared in production?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73761 in soyuz "Missing support for any-i386 and linux-i386" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73761 - Assigned to Malcolm Cleaton (malcolmcleaton)
<SteveA> mpt: ok, I have an idea to make that one simple.  please let's have a brief call about that after this meeting.
<mpt> SteveA, ok, I'll try to stay awake :-)
<mpt> Thus endeth the bug report report
<kiko> thus thanketh the mpt mpt
<SteveA> thanks mpt!
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> I think the important bit about mpt's bug is to differentiate if you are on the live database or not, not if you are on staging, edge, beta etc.
<stub> Staging environment is running as normal with no surprises.
<stub> Production rollout went smoothly last week, as did the cherry picks I was able too do. There is an outstanding cherry pick request from Carlos that I cannot merge in due to conflicts and test failures. So a reminder - if you need to make a fix that should be cherry picked it needs to merge cleanly into the production branch.
<stub> I think the easiest way to do this is to create your bugfix branch from the production branch which will ensure your work can be cherry picked as I can merge from your fix branch just as easily as from rocketfuel/devel.
<stub> edge.launchpad.net should be live tomorrow if the outstanding rt issue is dealt with and it doesn't reveal further problems. With luck it will be updated daily and we can look at shortening the window between landing and rollout in the new year.
<stub> Once all outstanding database patches have landed in rocketfuel/devel, I'll settle a date for the next rollout (or Robert will if I'm on leave). This should be in the new year as everyone is on leave and rolling out tomorrow would not be a great idea...
<stub> So any DB changes still to land?
<ddaa> related reading: http://venge.net/monotone/wiki/DaggyFixes
<SteveA> ddaa: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dag
<SteveA> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=daggy
<SteveA> related
<stub> :-)
<SteveA> all done stub ?
<stub> I'm done, and I'll take silence as 'all patches are landed'
<kiko> that I know of
<kiko> at least
<SteveA> great
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<stub> Which means we are back on db change freeze on head
<salgado> == Random Things 1.0 ==
<salgado> PillarGotchis: My ImageWidget has been reviewed and I plan to land it today. After that it'd be just a matter of using that widget on products/projects/distros/sprints +edit pages
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE
<danilos> - firefox import/export: added couple more tests, put it unfinished on needs-review
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: needs to finish javascript usage and will be completely done.
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: implemented, waiting for review from kiko
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (not started)
<Ubugtu> Bug 73875 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 is private
<danilos> - ui fixes: DONE
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv reported that bzr+http:// is operational on bazaar.launchpad.net (I did not personally check).
<kiko> (cprov's connection is busted, he called me to say that)
<ddaa> no news about supermirror-smart-server write support
<kiko> write support ddaa? so this is pull only?
<ddaa> yes
<SteveA> we're putting off write support for a while
<ddaa> ack
<SteveA> so that spiv can focus on mainline bzr smartserver enhancements
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> for their next release early jan
<SteveA> mpt sent a UI status report privately
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> rt #26309
<jamesh> RT 26307
<SteveA> briefly, what are these about?
<SteveA> stub: is that the edge one?
<jamesh> 26307 is about getting the new subdomains working for demo.launchpad.net
<stub> rt #26309 is sorting out the edge.launchpad.net apache redirects. currently edge is giving proxy errors.
<kiko> stub, RTs for salgado to access staging, and something else
<SteveA> jamesh: that one is important to get done very early jan
<thumper>  #26289 - access to vostok
<stub> What is this salgado accessing staging request? And it would need to go to me first before the admins will act on that.
<SteveA> thanks thumper 
<salgado> stub, every once in a while I need to play with staging to get some info from shipit data and currently I have to ask kiko/matsubara to do that for me
<salgado> yesterday I had to do lots of tests and so elmo gave me access to staging
<stub> asuka now has connections to the production database, so no non-essential accounts on there any more. I should have brought that up in a previous meeting when talking about the beta.launchpad.net work.
<kiko> stub, SteveA: I'm not sure why everybody on the team can't issue queries against staging
<kiko> stub, SteveA: ro queries that is.
<SteveA> kiko: because we're using the same machine for production systems now
* kiko counts on fingers
<elmo> kiko: because that gives the entire team access to all passwords in launchpad?
<stub> Accessing the database can be done from devpad if I give access.
<salgado> stub, we kept the RT because you're the person responsible for db permissions
<kiko> elmo, passwords? 
<jamesh> kiko: person table
<SteveA> well
<kiko> but passwords aren't stored cleartext
<stub> What people need to authenticate and are stored encypted in the db. 
<SteveA> it gives access to the salts and hashes of all passwords
<kiko> oh come on
<SteveA> I wouldn't want to give the impression on a public channel that we're storing passwords in plain text, elmo ;-)
<kiko> these are launchpad developers here...
<stub> Password cracking would still give a significant number of hits - probably around 10-15% with our userbase.
<kiko> BUT THESE ARE OUR DEVELOPERS
<SteveA> let's take this onto a different channel
<elmo> it's not just passwords
<elmo> it's also private bug reports
<SteveA> and continue with the scheduled meeting
<kiko> what the hell are we talking about password crackers 
* thumper personally agrees with kiko
<SteveA> if we need to agree a policy here, I can do that best with a voice call to elmo
<elmo> "Dear Vendor-Sec, we'd like to 20 launchpad developers to the list of people who can see embargoed bugs, kplsthx.  Love, Canonical"
<elmo> I'm sure that'll go down well
<kiko> ...
<stub> every person with access opens up more attack points that hackers could abuse
<SteveA>  * Fix-it Friday and Edge (FiF)
<SteveA> stub: please explain a bit about using edge tomorrow for people
<stub> erm.... it is a launchpad instance that will hopefully be running todays code?
* stub wonders what else to say
<salgado> edge is like staging but against the production db?
<kiko> yep
<stub> salgado: pretty much, yes
<kiko> edge is the future
<kiko> before it happens
<kiko> it is a beautiful and powerful thing
<kiko> you will be able to share fixes and display UIs before they hit the whole world
<stub> and an experiment that hopefully will work the way we envisage.
<kiko> and get a chance to get real feedback
<salgado> shall we prefer beta or edge?
<ddaa> I do not want my future to go down everytime somebody patches the person table :)
<kiko> ddaa, no db patches
<stub> ddaa: It will not go down, it will just not be updated until the next production rollout.
<ddaa> ha
<ddaa> thx for clarifying
<SteveA> stub; can we update edge a few times during friday?
<stub> Can we get it running first? :-)
* kiko winks at stub 
<carlos> will it be available for anyone?
<matthewrevell> When will edge be publicly available? Right away, or after some time to settle in?
<carlos> or just internally?
<stub> I think the only blocker on that is an rsync job the admins need to make more frequent (or maybe it is already freqent enough)
<jamesh> the idea is for it to be publicly available, iirc
<carlos> matthewrevell: get out of my mind!
<matthewrevell> carlos: :)
<stub> There will still be a delay from landings (review, pqm, then maybe two hours before it goes live on edge if we automate to that extent)
<SteveA> matthewrevell: edge will be publicly available tomorrow I hope
<carlos> btw, s/anyone/everyone/
<matthewrevell> Cool. So, are we happy to make some soft-announcements of FiF fixes?
<jamesh> we should start putting the Launchpad head revision ID into OOPS reports
<SteveA> matthewrevell: that's the idea, yes
<kiko> jamesh! of course!
<SteveA> jamesh: nice idea
<matthewrevell> excellent
<jamesh> otherwise with edge.lp.net we won't know what code caused the problem
<SteveA> please do so
<mpt> Ok, I'm lost
<mpt> "edge is like staging but against the production db"
<mpt> Isn't staging against the production DB?
<matsubara> +1 mpt 
<SteveA> mpt: no
<kiko> mpt, no.
<matsubara> a copy of it mpt
<jamesh> mpt: staging is against a copy of the production db
<SteveA> staging is against the staging database
<SteveA> so we can try edits out on staging
<mpt> So edge will be dangerous?
<SteveA> edge is against production data, so we can try out UI
<stub> mpt: It is against a replica of the production db that is reset daily. edge is against the live database so changes you make matter.
<SteveA> it'll be edgey
<mpt> That seems like a bad idea to me, but oh well
<matsubara> so what's the difference between beta and edge?
<stub> More rope
<SteveA> mpt: there's a bit more to it than that
<SteveA> matsubara: beta is by invitation only, with the new ui
<SteveA> matsubara: that's the only difference really
<mpt> So I don't hold up the meeting, I'll get a fuller explanation later
<matsubara> oh, so beta won't last long.
<SteveA> moving along...
<stub> famous last words :-)
<SteveA>  * Canonical names, testing on beta (Stuart)
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> stuart landed new shorter URLs
<SteveA> these are in operation on beta
<stub> And will be on edge too
<SteveA> please use beta for your launchpad development activities today
<SteveA> so we can give this some testing
<jamesh> we've got canonical names up on https://demo.launchpad.net/ if we want others to test them
<SteveA> and use edge tomorrow
<SteveA> oh, nice!
<jamesh> (modulo the hostname bugs)
<SteveA> that's three nices for jamesh this meeting
<SteveA> a hattrick
<SteveA>  * Reorganising dbschema (Steve)
<stub> Look for links that might not have page tests in particular that may now be broken
<SteveA> I'm late with the spec on this.  If I don't do it today, I'll ask thumper to take it on from here.
<SteveA> you okay with that thumper ?
<thumper> yep
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change (skipping)
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: some review backlog, [FiF]  branch-upload-directions, importd-last-synced, svn2bzr hacking for schooltool import, importd rollout
<ddaa> TODO: land importd-last-synced, deliver schooltool import, more review backlog
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, support gardening, landed my sample data addition patch and wrote a test for 74437.
<matsubara> TODO: bug triage, fix #76423 and a couple of other oops bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: caught up on e-mail, bug fixes, pagetest fixes
<mpt> TODO: merge 1.0 work to RF branch, incorporate new images, finish 1.0
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review.  Finish off bug importer code.  Evaluated loggerhead for bazaar branch browsing.  Update demo.launchpad.net for use with zope migration.
<jamesh> TODO: holiday
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<thumper> DONE: revision_count additions for branches, email notifications for branches from UI
<thumper> TODO: adding email from branch_scanner, possibly dbSchema refactoring
<thumper> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Code review, team-membership-fixes and shipit data mining
<salgado> TODO: land image-widget, more shipit data mining and vacation
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<matthewrevell> DONE: Contacting Ubuntu Docs team re Launchpad mentions in Ubuntu docs, user panel work, Launchpad 1.0 marketing copy
<danilos> DONE: more ff tests, email, bugs, discussions, unfinished ff on (pre)review
<danilos> TODO: review/land my pending branches (bug-2181, ff), ooo support, kde plural forms, debian-installer translation set-up
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<matthewrevell> TODO: User panel, more 1.0 marketing text, first quick-start guide tomorrow!
<stub> DONE: edge, and other stuff I forget
<stub> TODO: edge, test suite fixes, name blacklist ui
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<kiko> DONE: interviews, perf review calls, Mantis coding, static + Z, a lot of chatting and management
<kiko> TODO: land this Mantis thing, review carlos' patch, two interviews and go on vacation
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<static> DONE: customer calls, recruitment, first look at launchpad code
<static> TODO: spec writing, documentation writing, interviews, fix some bugs
<static> BLOCKED: nope
<SteveA> DONE: recruitment, beta
<SteveA> TODO: management, vacation, dbschema spec, interviews
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> yay
<SteveA> no blockers all round
<SteveA> there were some actions from the last meeting
<LarstiQ> I could provide one if you need it ;)
<SteveA>  * SteveA to review spiv's fix for the damn __eq__ for database objects action item
* carlos is havving problems with the computer
<SteveA>  * jamesh to take on the task of developing infrastructure and an API for creating ad-hoc checkpoints that get recorded in an OOPS
<SteveA>  * SteveA, ddaa, spiv, and poolie to talk about the sm-ss
<SteveA>  * matthewrevell to discuss Launchpad documentation on the launchpad-users@ list
<SteveA>  * thumper to take on implementing SteveA's dbschemas spec
<kiko> stub, there's a funny broken link on the homepage
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> of these...
<SteveA> fourth isn't done yet
<kiko> https://demo.launchpad.net/malone
<SteveA> first three are done
<SteveA> fifth is blocked on me
<carlos> DONE:TranslationReview, bug #44214, #71283, learned some javascript for TranslationReview.
<carlos> TODO: Finish TranslationReview
<carlos> BLOCKED: kiko should review bug #7128
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71283 in rosetta "Allow non-authenticated rendering of +translate pages" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71283 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 7128 in ruby1.8 "libruby1.8: CGI::Session creates files insecurely" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/7128
<matthewrevell> flood coming
<ddaa> SteveA: did we do three?
<carlos> sorry, my computer is getting locked
<matthewrevell> I've been in contact with the Ubuntu Documentation team to see what Launchpad-related documentation I can provide. I have some anecdotal evidence that new users find the leap from Ubuntu to Launchpad somewhat jarring. I hope that, by introducing Launchpad in an Ubuntu context, we can smooth the transition.
<matthewrevell> So, I plan to offer Ubuntu-specific versions of the relevant Launchpad quick-start guides, which will introduce the fact that Launchpad exists and is an important part of the Ubuntu ecosystem, but all within the familiar Ubuntu branding.
<matthewrevell> Additional effort required should be minimal but I think it's an important step to making Launchpad more accessible to our largest customer's users. In other news, I plan to have the first draft of the first quick-start guide - "Creating your Launchpad account" - finished tomorrow.
<carlos> and was not able to paste my three sentences
<stub> kiko: Can you be more specific?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: great news, I look forward to reading the first QSG
<carlos> grrr
<kiko> stub, well, that link used to go to the old /malone. that's supposed to be bugs.launchpad.net now or something, right?
<matthewrevell>  I delayed mentioning docs in launchpad-user to start speaking to potential user panel people, and thought I'd speak to them about docs at first instead.
<SteveA> ddaa: I had the discussion, perhaps you weren't there.
<danilos> carlos: dump that IBM trash out ;)
<stub> kiko: It links to the malone product now. No idea if that is good or bad.
<ddaa> SteveA: don't think I was there.
<kiko> stub, well.. it's definitely not what it used to. but Malone is deprecated anyway.
<ddaa> nevermind...
<SteveA> stub, kiko: maybe rename it launchpad-malong or launchpad-bugs
<SteveA> ok, we've overrun by 3 mins
<SteveA> my apologies
<kiko> SteveA, no, I think the link is broken -- it should be fixed.
<SteveA> that's all folks.  have a great holiday period!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<matthewrevell> Have a good break everyone!
<mpt> The overrun was my fault
<mpt> Happy holidays!
<stub> Should it change to bugs.launchpad.net or does the portlet need to be removed now Malone as a brand is deprecated?
<carlos> thanks guys
<thumper> night all
* thumper stumbles towards the bedroom
<danilos> kiko: carlos mentioned something about a call tommorow on 1.0 status and planning--care to clue me in?
<mpt> I should be so lucky
<kiko> stub, we should change both linktext and the link. It should be 'Launchpad offers a <a href="https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/">collaborative bug tracker</a> that...'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76732 in launchpad "OOPS reports should include the Launchpad code revision ID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76732
<mpt> SteveA, skype?
<SteveA> mpt: I have some biology to deal with first, but yes, shortly
<kiko> stub, and for rosetta, 'Launchpad offers a <a href="https://translations...">Web-based translation system</a>. ...'
* stub files a second bug
<kiko> stub, and then fixing the links for the support and meeting trackers too. :-)
<stub> How about you submit the bug reports :-)
<salgado> mpt, kiko, what should be the size (in kB) limit of icons/hackergotchis and emblems?
<kiko> stub, oh! I thought I was doing /you/ a favor! :-)
<kiko> salgado, how big are they meant to be?
<stub> me? Anyone can fix these and land them as trivial. I'm finished for the day as soon as nobody needs me.
<kiko> stub, we all need you always, that's nonsense talk there
<kiko> stub, so you filed the two first bugs right? come to think of it, mpt will nuke this all for 1.0
<salgado> kiko, hackergotchis: 200x200 and emblems 64x64
<kiko> stub, so I'm not sure...
<kiko> salgado, like not more than 100k
<cprov> well, missed the entire thing ...
<kiko> salgado, well, 200k
<salgado> kiko, and for emblems?
<kiko> danilos, carlos: yeah we should chat tomorrow morning or late today (you call but tomorrow morning easier)
<carlos> I prefer tomorrow morning too
<kiko> salgado, like 25k
<cprov> SteveA: do you want the Soyuz 1.0 report and my three sentences on pvt or LP ML ?
<salgado> kiko, I think max 100k would be better. the images will be served through https and though won't be cached by default, so we may slow down page loads even more
<kiko> salgado, we can raise the limit if people cry, so sure.
<matsubara> cprov: send to mpt as well as he'll summarize the meeting later.
<cprov> matsubara: ok, tks
* carlos -> lunch
<matsubara> kiko: speaking of caching images over https, what's that tricky again?
<kiko> matsubara, har har.
<kiko> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.disk_cache_ssl
<matsubara> kiko: ta!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76734 in launchpad "Fix Malone link on Launchpad front page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76735 in launchpad "Rosetta link on Launchpad front page needs to change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76735
<SteveA> cprov: to mpt please
<cprov> SteveA: already sent, you were CCed, sorry then
<SteveA> np
<SteveA> LarstiQ: what's the latest on the amsterdam bazaar sprint?
<salgado> SteveA, do you have a minute to chat?
<SteveA> salgado: sure
<salgado> SteveA, see #l-c
<kiko> mpt, can you file a bug for having the Support icon on  beta renamed to answers?
<jwendell> a doubt about preferred email in LP: Can somebody explain me what is going on here: https://launchpad.net/people/jonathan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76743 in launchpad "Refactor of LibraryFileAlias.[secure_] url" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76743
<salgado> jwendell, what's going on in what sense?
<jwendell> salgado, about his preferred email address, He has only one email, @ubuntu.com
<jwendell> How is it possible?
<salgado> jwendell, I guess that only lasts for a short period of time --his email may start bouncing any time
<salgado> jwendell, elmo should be able to tell if that's actually the case
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76744 in launchpad "Most frequently reported bugs list should not include rejected bugs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76744
<jwendell> salgado, ok, thanks
<danilos> hey guys
<danilos> is our irc server dead, or is it just me?
<LarstiQ> danilos: looks fine to me
<mhb> in a custom product, who has the right to load a translation template?
<mhb> = I'd like to contact someone who has the right to load a translation template for blender in LP (https://launchpad.net/products/blender/) so that translations in Rosetta can begin. Who should that be?
<pirast> hi! the yast svn repo is reachable now.. could anyone from the lp team start a new sync? (https://launchpad.net/products/yast/trunk)
<salgado> ddaa, ^
* ddaa checks
<pirast> ddaa, thanks
<heno> sorry I missed the LP meeting earlier. I've put up this page for FiF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelTeamLPWishList , which will hopefully fill up more after I advertise it at our distro meeting tonight
<kiko> good job on the landing danilos 
* kiko high fives danilos 
<kiko> what's next?
<danilos> kiko: yay, I am up on bug 73509, identified the problem, now creating a test case
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73509 in rosetta ".po file export doesn't update cached files" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73509 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<danilos> and back on ff tommorow :)
<mdke> day after tomorrow, the world
<kiko> danilos, so what causes that problem?
<danilos> kiko: it's simply because pofile.latestsubmission is only updated when translation suggestion is added, not reviewed
<kiko> ah!
<danilos> kiko: so, we've got a translation which is older, then a bad translation submitted and approved, and later old translation re-approved
<danilos> kiko: but that one doesn't get exported right now
<danilos> kiko: i.e. the 'middle' one gets exported, which is of course broken
<kiko> is basically latestsubmission all that controls the caching?
<carlos> danilos: hmmm, you forgot to update database/potemplate.py to use the configuration option
<carlos> danilos: I added it as one of my recent landings
<danilos> carlos: ah, right, crap, I'll do that now, thanks for letting me know
<carlos> danilos: thank you
<carlos> danilos: btw, congratulations for the landing too ;-)
<danilos> kiko: pofile gets exported with old date, but there may be something else involved: that's why I want a test case first :)
<danilos> carlos: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76794 in launchpad "We need to get some way to check javascript in pagetests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76794
<zyga> is the .po/.pot import queue broken?
<zyga> right now there are 57959 files waiting, that's really too much IMHO
<carlos> zyga: not really
<carlos> it's just that we didn't open Feisty (yet)
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you later!
<kiko> zyga, look at the upstream imports in particular, because they tell a better story
<zyga> oh, good to know then :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76808 in launchpad "List both sender name and email address in Launchpad configuration files" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76808
<somerville32> How do I add a remote bug watch? It used to be simple :S
<kiko> somerville32, what do you mean! it is even easier now!
<somerville32> I can't find it at all
<kiko> Also affects: +upstream
<kiko> and then follow the instructions
<somerville32> It asks for a product
<kiko> yes, it does. you enter the name of the product and presto
<somerville32> There is no product setup for this source package
<kiko> that's the problem -- and easy to solve it! /products/+new
<somerville32> omg... :(
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Easier my butt :P
<kiko> somerville32, seriously
<kiko> if the product is pre-registered
<kiko> it is very very easy
<kiko> if the product wasn't pre-registered before it was even more work
<kiko> trust me
<kiko> launchpad only gets easier
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I remember I just had to provide the bug number and it set it all up :P
<kiko> no
<kiko> seriously, that's not true
<kiko> well, ok, you could add a bug watch, but it was unlinked 
<kiko> you didn't have a task for it
<kiko> it was really a lot less useful
<somerville32> lol
<kiko> somerville32, what product is this anyway?
<j-a-meinel> Maybe he was remembering this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/products/bzr-pqm/+bug/45504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45504 in bzr "bzr doesn't gracefully handle interrupted push/branch operations" [Medium,Fix committed]   - Assigned to John A Meinel (jameinel)
<somerville32> xfce4-cpugraph-plugin
<j-a-meinel> If you go to a product, with a bug that doesn't belong to it
<kiko> j-a-meinel, FIX COMMITTED!!!
<j-a-meinel> It gives you a button to add it.
<j-a-meinel> kiko: Yep.
<kiko> IT IS XMAS ALREADY!!!
<j-a-meinel> I'm working on fixing 'bzr branch', but I should have 'bzr push' working.
<kiko> that is so cool
<kiko> thanks for doing that john
<kiko> you rock -- apparently as usual
<kiko> somerville32, what bug tracker does it use?
<somerville32> xfce4
<kiko> somerville32, I'll register it for you, there
<j-a-meinel> It was a little hairier than I thought it was going to be. But I've probably only spent one full day on it.
<somerville32> kiko: Register what
<somerville32> +?
<kiko> the product
<somerville32> I already am
<kiko> ah, ok
<kiko> I was going to make that token gesture to appease the gods of usability
<somerville32> :D
* somerville32 hugs kiko for being so awesome like usual.
<kiko> I try at least
* somerville32 pants.
<somerville32> Ok, almost done
<somerville32> kiko: So, can I link a source package to a product?
<kiko> you can, yes
<Fujitsu> Isn't a source package linked to a release series, not a product/
<Fujitsu> *?
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin/trunk/+ubuntupkg
<kiko> Fujitsu, it is, yes. I am suggesting just linking trunk for now, because that is good enough and can be moved across later.
<kiko> good catch
<kiko> so somerville32, Fujitsu's right in pointing out that series are linked to source packages in distro releases. 
<Fujitsu> It's a little silly in most cases, IMO.
<kiko> yeah...
<kiko> I can concur with that
<Fujitsu> For some cases it's a good idea, but others it really is useless.
<kiko> it's a lot of metadata and you don't want to have to maintain it all the time
<kiko> we could change the UI to make it much more accessible and that might solve enough of the problem though
<kiko> just offering the link from the main product page could be enough
<kiko> (it still acting on the default series and a specified package)
<somerville32> Woot!
* somerville32 huggles all the new karma.
<seb128> kiko: you should not need to create product to be able to open an upstream task
<seb128> kiko: there is some bugs where I don't use the upstream task feature or use wrong products just before it's too complicated
<kiko> seb128, but what if we don't know about upstream at all...
<seb128> well, there is some package using bugzilla.gnome.org for upstream bugs
<seb128> and I can't open an upstream task because there is no product
<kiko> seb128, register the product then -- or ask somebody to
<seb128> I'm not smart enough to register a product
<Fujitsu> It would be really nice to not have to register products; it's a bit of an inconvenience.
<seb128> it ask me about the trunk or something I've no idea about
* kiko strangles seb128 
<seb128> I just know they have their bugs to bugzilla
<kiko> seb128, so we can simplify /that/ process
<kiko> heh
<kiko> seb128, Fujitsu: it is a fact that once most upstreams are registered this can be less painful
#launchpad 2006-12-22
<kiko> seb128, if you want products created for you, just /msg me on IRC
<seb128> kiko: well, I mention it because I faced the problem some days ago and just dropped on the trunk entry
<kiko> I can have it done and will ping you back in record time
<seb128> kiko: ok, thank you
* Fujitsu blinks.
<Fujitsu> You actually expect most to get registered? I find it somewhat unlikely.
<kiko> over time? sure I do
<seb128> kiko: just by curiosity is there any page explaining what the upstream trunk question is about?
<seb128> because the launchpad page doesn't make clear what it's asking for and where to find that information
* kiko goes to find out what the question is
<Fujitsu> Launchpad is mutually exclusive with documentation, from what I've seen :(
<kiko> there is no trunk question, seb128 -- is there?
<seb128> "Product Serie"
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/+new
<seb128> "Product Series" to be exact
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gtkhtml3.8/+packaging
<kiko> seb128, we do that all for you 
<seb128> by example
<seb128> "Launchpad does not know the upstream product series for this package. If you know the correct details, please enter them carefully."
<kiko> seb128, link the other way around -- product to package
<kiko> and it's easier
<seb128> well, I come from a bug on the package
<kiko> there are bugs filed on that actually
<seb128> and clicked on upstream task
* kiko sneezes
<seb128> which brought me there
<Fujitsu> kiko, ahhhhh. I didn't think of doing it the other way when I tried it.
<kiko> seb128, that page is a disgrace on humanity
<seb128> kiko: if somebody could create a product for gtkhtml3.8 that would be nice
<seb128> I don't fancy having to figure a description for it and a summary
<kiko> is that libgtkhtml, seb128?
<seb128> kiko: no, that's gtkhtml from evolution
<kiko> seb128, http://directory.fsf.org/webauth/htmlpreproc/gtkhtml.html ?
<seb128> kiko: that's it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> no, wait
<kiko> seb128, I have it at the tip of my finger...
<seb128> kiko: http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gtkhtml/
<kiko> it's the same thing
<seb128> from the page you pointed: "Version 3.0.10 (stable) released on 2003-09-18 00:00:00.000"
<kiko> that page is old 
<seb128> maybe the page is only outdated
<seb128> ok
<kiko> it's andersca's gtkhtml
<kiko> seb128, created and linked to gtkhtml3.8
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/gtkhtml/
<seb128> kiko: thank you
<kiko> see the Distro Packages box? I did that!
* kiko yays
<kiko> technology my man
* seb128 hugs kiko
<seb128> sorry for complaining ;)
<kiko> seb128, complaints are key to improvement
<kiko> seb128, if you have more products to register just send them my way
<seb128> but having to figure upstream website, description, serie, etc was just too much to do
<kiko> and tell dholbach he can if he ever complains
<kiko> I just copy n paste
<seb128> I just wanted to open an upstream task :p
<kiko> and live with the wreckage
* LarstiQ cries
<kiko> heh
<kiko> what is it now LarstiQ 
<seb128> kiko: ok :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: autotools-dev in https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+packages
<kiko> LarstiQ, jesus that's such an old request
<kiko> stub's a slacker
<LarstiQ> I know I've complained about it before :)
<kiko> SteveA, what should we do about admin tasks that need to be handled by the DBA but never get done?
<kiko> beyond hanging dead chickens around his house in thailand
* kiko a vegetarian just said that! 
<kiko> I didn't mean it
<SteveA> dead chickens?
<kiko> bad omens
<SteveA> they'll end up on the bbq sticks at the nearest rat-on-a-stick stall
<kiko> is this your way of not answering my question
<kiko> Contributors: James Henstridge <james@daa.com.au>
<kiko> as usual
<SteveA> that was such a rhetorical question
<SteveA> followed by another rhetorical question
<kiko> SteveA, it's 9:40pm 
<kiko> what do you expect from me
<LarstiQ> yet more rhetorical questions.
<kiko> what is the meaning of life?
<SteveA> hmm... 12.40 am
<SteveA> bedtime
<kiko> no gym for overtime SteveA tonight
<LarstiQ> SteveA: http://bazaar-vcs.org/NlSprint in case you hadn't seen it yet.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: thanks.  did you mail the python-nl list about it?
<SteveA> maybe it would be an interesting intro to bzr
<LarstiQ> SteveA: not yet, I'd like to get some more meat to it first.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> so, it can be at my place so long as I'm at home
<SteveA> my only trip so far is pycon at the end of feb
* SteveA --> sleep
<LarstiQ> right, coordinating the timing is the biggest thing I wanted to tackle :)
<LarstiQ> SteveA: sleep well
* LarstiQ and Jelmer will be at fosdem during pycon anyway
<SteveA> thanks
<LarstiQ> kiko: the blender vcs-import lags behind cvs, is there an intent written down somewhere for what vcs-imports tries to achieve?
<kiko> what it tries to do when importing you mean, the nitty gritty, LarstiQ?
<LarstiQ> kiko: rather, the 'guarantees' for how close it tracks upstream
<LarstiQ> it's a day behind, which is enough for me not to be of much use
<kiko> I asked ddaa about this recently
<kiko> I think we can be up to 24h behind
<kiko> and I /think/ there are ways to customize this interval per-project if you talk tohim
<LarstiQ> kiko: will do that then.
<kiko> let me know the outcome
<kiko> I'm curious
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> to bed for now
<kiko> I liked christel's lart there
<kiko> it sounded dead honest
<LarstiQ> kiko: wrong channel?
<kiko> the global notice
* thumper has a plan for imports
<kiko> did you miss it?
<thumper> kiko: I missed it
<kiko> thumper, do you know the answer to LarstiQ's indagation?
<thumper> kiko: you mean minimising the time lag for LarstiQ's imports?
<kiko> well yes, and also just explaining what the lag is about.
<thumper> lag is due to cron
<kiko> cron's easy to fix :)
<thumper> and the frequence that things are checked
<thumper> I don't understand the internals yet
<thumper> but I have a plan
<LarstiQ> presumably there is a reason things are checked at the current frequency?
<thumper> I just have to fight the gods of cron
<LarstiQ> thumper: a cunning plan I hope.
<thumper> LarstiQ: a plan so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel
<thumper> LarstiQ: histerical reasons probably, not too sure
<LarstiQ> ah yes, the hysterical raisins.
<LarstiQ> ddaa has told me about those before.
* thumper off for now, back tonight (NZDT)
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* kiko-zzz waves
* somerville32 hugs kiko-zzz 
<kiko-zzz> high fives all around, zzzz
* kiko-zzz . o O ( ponies )
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<somerville32> :D
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
* mpt wonders what the figurative meaning is for the Spanish translation of "in concrete"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76832 in malone "Simplify requesting a fix for older versions of software / product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76832
* Hobbsee waves and looks for people.  @ubuntu.com email address people, in particular
<Hobbsee> awww, no people.  to anyone who sees this later, i'm looking to change where my hobbsee@ubuntu.com && hobbsee@kubuntu.org point to - i've got my new address listed as the primary address in LP - will this automatically sync, and repoint my mail, or does someone need to do this manually?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I think it happens automatically
<mpt> Try e-mailing yourself @ubuntu.com and see :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: excellent, it has :)
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> i seem to be getting rejected mails and bugmails
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> hey carlos 
<Hobbsee> mpt: you said it would be automatic for @ubuntu.com emails - why hasnt it for @kubuntu.org?  did you happen to know?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't know anything about kubuntu.org, sorry
<Hobbsee> okay
<mdke> Hobbsee: you need elmo 
<Hobbsee> mdke: right, okay
<Hobbsee> elmo: ping?
<Hobbsee> it didnt matter till i changed where my email pointed to - argh!  ;P
<kiko-zzz> yawn
<kiko-zzz> what's going on
<Hobbsee> hey kiko-zzz 
* Hobbsee hands kiko-zzz a large cup of coffee
<kiko-zzz> I have been sandbagged by my cycling companions
<kiko-zzz> but I will prevail
<Fujitsu> Evening, kiko-zzz.
* mpt hugs matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> mpt: ooh, thanks
<matthewrevell> mpt: Is this a Matthew-only love-in, or can anyone join in? :)
<SteveA> there are enough matts at Canonical for a full on orgy, matthewrevell 
* matthewrevell shudders
<mpt> that is NOT the mission of the Matthew Cabal
* SteveA looks for that Joe Orton quote from Prick Up Your Ears...
* ..[topic/#launchpad:matthewrevell] : Today is Fix-it Friday! | Developer meeting: Thu 4 Jan 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<cprov> good morning 
<carlos> danilos: ok, so TranslationReview implementation is done. Now is time to fix all bugs and the spec will be finished
<carlos> it's a pity that javascript cannot be tested...
<danilos> carlos: wow, great :)
<danilos> carlos: yeah, but there was some discussion (on the list?) about considering it
<carlos> I know
<carlos> I filed a bug yesterday
<carlos> to track its status
<SteveA> matthewrevell: hi
<matthewrevell> SteveA: hey
<SteveA> matthewrevell: how about a voice call?
<matthewrevell> Yeah, sounds good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76854 in launchpad "Launchpad does not understand bzr+ssh: urls" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76854
<kiko> hi pie
<heiko> i've been googling for that a lot, but couldn't find anything about it: i've repeatedly verified on different devices that upgrading from dapper->edgy as well as edgy->feisty breaks wlan for me. is there already a bug report for that? would it make sense to create one?
<salgado> heiko, the right channel to ask that is #ubuntu. but you may also search in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs to see if it's already reported
<heiko> i've asked on #ubuntu a number of times, so i figured that maybe people who are slightly more technical could be found here.
<matsubara> heiko: #ubuntu-bugs
<matsubara> heiko: a lot of the BugSquad team members hang there, so it's the best place to find out about already reported bugs on ubuntu
<heiko> cool, thanks
<kiko> carlos, sent a review your way
<kiko> Hobbsee, am I going to be able to send out DVDs before the new year?
<carlos> kiko: cool, thanks!
<Hobbsee> kiko: dunno.  i've been at work and such.  and today been doing some very crucial testing.  supertux :P
<kiko> Hobbsee, come on.. those studios need to make a living through copyrights you know!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kiko> Hobbsee, can you find out how we stand and let me know? 
<Hobbsee> kiko: as in, how many bugs left?
<Hobbsee> kiko: my email is in limbo.  but perhaps
<kiko> and as in, how the activity has been lately
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> there have been some groups that have done a whole heap of work - ubuntu-chicago is one
<kiko> oh really
<Hobbsee> yep
<cprov> kiko: check the fix for bug 59443 in https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/cprov/launchpad/trivialities/full-diff, if you have time
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59443 in soyuz "Soyuz should send announce messages for backports to different list" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59443 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ddaa> SteveA: handed over a fixed and customised svn2bzr as well as a conversion of the svn dump to ignas on #schooltool
<ddaa> as well as some explanations of where I expect there would be problems with the converted data
<SteveA> ddaa: handed over to whom?
<ddaa> to ignas
<SteveA> that's great.  thanks for doing it, and thanks for telling me.
<SteveA> what does ignas think about it?
<SteveA> is he happy?
<ddaa> he sounds happy that I got it working :)
<ddaa> I gave my email and asked him to tell me about specific problem he needs fixed.
<ddaa> I know that svn2bzr is not reusing file-ids as much as it could.
<ddaa> so I explained that I expected some problem with merging active branches
* carlos -> lunch
<LapTop006> I have an entry for "fix-it Friday" (even if it's gone saturday here ;-), bugs 74748 and 74749, with a beer or equivilent as bonus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74748 in launchpad ""Select a Person or Team" should use default term" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74748
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74749 in launchpad ""Select a Person or Team" needs to be themed" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74749
<LarstiQ> ddaa: blender vcs-imports lags by at least a day right now. To what could the frequency of updating be increased if I asked nicely?
<ddaa> LarstiQ: the frequency of importing can be increased, but the published vcs-imports branches are still updated once a day.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I happen to have just committed a patch that would allow fixing this :)
<ddaa> So I'll make it FiF patch to actually fix the branch puller.
<salgado> LapTop006, I'm afraid most of the launchpad developers are already on vacation, so it's not going to be easy to find somebody to do that. :/
<salgado> I'd do that myself, but I have a couple things I need to finish before leaving on vacation
<LapTop006> hmm
<ddaa> LarstiQ: as a matter of fact, the blender import botched on the last sync
<LarstiQ> ddaa: what made it botch?
<ddaa> not obvious, a file appeared modified in the final cross-check
<ddaa> might be a commit-in-progress race, or a CVS repo surgery
<ddaa> running the sync again to see if it works
<ddaa> or maybe it was "created", I never quite remember what the notation means...
* LarstiQ doesn't recally any recent cvs repo surgery
<ddaa> or might be a new bug :)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: okay, it passed now
<ddaa> probably it was a cvs commit race.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> it still going to be a while before the published branch gets updated
<ddaa> sorry about this
<ddaa> I'll be hacking on it once I'm done with the daily herding of new imports.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: is that mainly a cron issue?
<ddaa> cron? :)
<ddaa> it's a scheduling issue
<ddaa> we have a cronscript that runs every 10 mins, but it does not update all branches all the time
<ddaa> for reasons that I think are obvious :)
<ddaa> and up to now, we had no way to know that vcs-imports branch needed updating
<ddaa> well.. no reliable way
<LarstiQ> right
<ddaa> one day, we'll have a daemon, and message-based system to have near-zero latency
<LarstiQ> ddaa: that would be sweet. Is there anyone going to work on that in the near future?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> there are many things we can do to improve the latency and the robustness of the system before this
<ddaa> BTW, it would be cool to have a system to get notifications from postgres. Something like "if a new row appears on this table, call this method".
<ddaa> kiko: do you know if such a thing is possible today?
<LarstiQ> just a trigger?
<ddaa> no, an application method
<ddaa> not a database method
<ddaa> otherwise we'd need another channel (xmlrpc presumably) for notifications, or we would have to poll the database.
<ddaa> none of which are extremely desirable
<LarstiQ> ddaa: barring the message-based system, what improvements to the latency can I expect?
<ddaa> For a CVS repo, we will have a sync every 12h, published within 10 mins after sync.
<ddaa> At some point during January.
<ddaa> we cannot increase the frequency too much because cscvs does not deal well with commits in progress
<LarstiQ> yet you can still get that race condition every sync?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> but it's rare
<ddaa> the problem is rather when the race condition occurs but is not detected
<ddaa> then the cvs commit can get imported as two bzr commits
<ddaa> though... good thing... the way importd is set up now, if the race is detected, the split commit is not recorded...
<ddaa> previously, in the case we just had, the split commit was recorded on the first attempt, and stored in the cscvs catalog permanently.
<ddaa> Which sucks because then the catalog cannot be rebuilt from scratch.
<LarstiQ> how does the 12h help? give the human more time for review?
<ddaa> reduces the amount of split commits we get
<ddaa> for some cvs repo, commit time can be quite long
<ddaa> like... hours...
<ddaa> the number of split commits we get in a time period is linear of the sync frequency, but grows explosively if the sync delay is not >> cvs commit duration.
<ddaa> something about cvs sucking really badly, you know...
<ddaa> svn is better behaved, so the default will be 6h. It's mostly bounded by some things that can be optimised in our system.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: also, for most of our use cases, we do not really need imports that up-to-date to the minute.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I understand, 6 hours would already be bearable for me
<ddaa> but blender is cvs :)
<ddaa> if I were master of the world...
<ddaa> I'd give an ultimatum to all the CVS users out there...
<LarstiQ> ddaa: well, I can't well advocate the usage of bzr without a good conversion to play with :)
<ddaa> "Please guys, get your act toghether and move into the third millenium. Anobody who's still running a CVS server next year will be put in jail."
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> "next month"
<ddaa> If I were master of the world I would not be this patient :)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: I understand. And I'm working right now to fix the "one day latency" problem.
<LarstiQ> ddaa: it won't go down under 12h though, if I understood you
<ddaa> Well
<ddaa> On special request I will be able to set it to arbitrary values.
<ddaa> Like 'one week' ;-)
<ddaa> or "one hour"
<ddaa> then there will also be a UI to allow user to set it.
<ddaa> but this UI would depend on not running buildbot to schedule the imports.
<ddaa> (for complicated annoying reason that have to do with the limitation of buildbot)
* carlos -> out
<ddaa> (throw in some "s" in the previous sentence)
<carlos> If I don't see you next week. Merry Christmas and a happy new year!
<ddaa> LarstiQ: so, next month I'll be able to set blender to any reasonable sync interval, since there seem to be a good reason.
<ddaa> using database access superpowers
<LarstiQ> wee :)
* ddaa goes back to coding
<kiko> ddaa, I don't think so 
<ddaa> can you ask jamesh to implement it next week? kthxbye!
<kiko> lol
<ddaa> looks like kiko's IRC client has a bug triggered by the string "lol"...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76903 in launchpad "+claim page for a team crashes" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76903
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
#launchpad 2006-12-23
<jcwinnie> Somebody washed my desktop in hot water and shrunk it, now it is too small for my screen. Any advice?
<mdke> shouldn't that expand it?
<jcwinnie> I think because it was made of South African sheeps wool
<jcwinnie> It shrank
<mdke> you'll need a smaller screen. But try #ubuntu for this sort of help
<jcwinnie> there are 900 people on #ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Only 900? A slow day.
<mdke> all the better for finding the answer
<jcwinnie> and I did search the community & wiki first
<jcwinnie> right
<linpp> i need a launchpad admin
<linpp> hello, i registered at ubuntu launchpad before but i can't remember my password and my email server looks broken so i can't retrieve the password again
<linpp> is there anyone that could help me by putting some basic password and pm'img for it?
<karderio> For the fix-it Fridays, after to Matthew Revel's blog post on this, the one crucial improvement I would like to see in launchpad is it's release as free software. I have researched your position on this a little, and I respect you decisions, but as you are asking for feedback this is the one major problem I see with launchpad. I expect many people share this view, and would be happily helping you make Launchpad great if it was free softwa
<karderio> re. Is it not possible that doing the work needed to free launchpad could one day become one of your priorities ?
<mdke> karderio: you might not catch Matthew at the weekend - best thing is to respond in the ways specified in his blog post
<Hobbsee> mdke: which was here, iirc
<Hobbsee> however, it's not friday in *any* timezone.  in fact, it's sunday here
<karderio> mdke: Thanks, I shall mail him
<karderio> Yes, IRC was mentioned in the post, it seemed the easiest way to get some quick feedback before researching the issue more
<mdke> Hobbsee: I believe he mentioned contacting *him* by irc, yes. However, he's not online
<Hobbsee> mdke: true that
<karderio> Maybe somebody here could provide me with pointers : is this an issue (freeing Launchpad) that is open to discussion, or is everybody fed up of people ranting about this ?
<Hobbsee> Heres how it works:
<Hobbsee>    1. Join us in #launchpad on irc.freenode.net.
<Hobbsee>    2. Either ping me - matthewrevell - or tell the channel what your requested fix is.
<Hobbsee>    3. Use whatever means necessary to persuade a Launchpad developer they want to work on it.
<Hobbsee> mdke: ^ There you go
<mdke> Hobbsee: that's the Friday details, starting on January 5th
<Hobbsee> ah
<mdke> Were always keen to hear what Launchpad users want - seriously, Skype me (matthewrevell), email me (my first and last name at canonical.com) or ring me (mail me for the PSTN or SIP number
* Hobbsee cant tell dates and stuff
<mdke> karderio: maybe a bit of both. The launchpad developers are all committed to free software, but LP is not yet ready.
<mdke> also, no doubt it depends a bit on management ;)
<karderio> mdke: I'm sure it does ;)
<mdke> I think it makes sense that LP isn't free yet. However, I'd like to see a clear statement on why LP isn't free (I filed a bug about it)
<mdke> from the people that actually make that decision
<karderio> From what I gather, it seems they could do with a little help (who couldn't ?), and they would surely get much help by releasing Launchpad as free software, in fact I would expect that this project could easily create a vibrant community around it. It seems that they are claiming that they are unwilling to free the software, because they want the distribution management part of it to remain proprietary, and this is currently a major coher
<karderio> ent part of the software (according to their FAQ).
<Hobbsee> karderio: i suspect that part of it is that they'd have lots of people trying to do lots of development on one thing, with lots of ideas, and pulling into lots of directions.  that wouldnt work so well
<mdke> my own theory is that the goal of LP (bringing many projects into the same place to collaborate) would be subverted by releasing it as free software before it is fully mature. For me that outweighs any need for help they have, because I know the developers they have on board are excellent
<karderio> Hobbsee: Possibly , and I quite understand. That does seem a little like saying that they are unable to manage a community though...
<mdke> karderio: feel free to comment on/subscribe to bug 55486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55486 in launchpad "FAQ should address why LP is not yet free software" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55486 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<karderio> mdke: quite possibly, but surely this could, at least theoretically, be managed by carefully planning what is allowed into the stable production system...
<mdke> karderio: no. Making it free software would mean that any project could go off an run LP on its own server. At the moment, LP doesn't include any ability for such projects to collaborate. Launchpad would stop being a launch pad
<mdke> when it can handle that sort of problem, it's my belief that it will gradually become free software
<karderio> mdke: I see, that seems reasonable then
<mdke> but, as I say, I don't work for Canonical and don't know if this is the true reason or not
<Hobbsee> md
<Hobbsee> mdke: yes, but you hang around here, so seem important :P
* mdke puffs out his chest
<karderio> although people can already go off and just run something else... if they were running LP and kept current versions, surely in the end, things would end up working...
<mdke> who knows
<karderio> mdke: perhaps matthewrevell knows, I really should mail him ;)
<karderio> Anyhow, I really would like to be able to use a free platform to host my projects, Rosetta could be great for GNOME too, especially the GDP. I don't think a promise and waiting "potentially, years" will encourage much involvement somehow.
<mdke> well, they can use it now, if they want to
<mdke> it's very good software
<mdke> anyway, matthew will certainly know, or if not, will be able to ask.
* mdke goes shopping
<karderio> mdke: I don't think the community would like to use software for which they don't even have the source. I certainly would vote against it...
<mdke> fair enough
<karderio> I'm planning an article (I have many started, few finished and hardly any published) on Free software project management systems such as sourceforge, google code, LP... I would really like to be able to call LP the clear winner
<mdke> bbl
<karderio> ATM though, it's basically in much the same bag as the others...
<karderio> mdke, Hobbsee: bye
<mhb> by the way: today is not Fix-it Friday anymore (change the topic)
<mantiena> Hi all
#launchpad 2006-12-24
<radix> Can non-project members access my supermirror branches through sftp? I'm wondering if there's any way to give real-time read-only access to the world
<radix> I probably should have said, instead of "non-project members", "people who are not on the team that author this branch"
<radix> oh, uh, I guess the http mirror is real-time? I was under the impression it wasn't since the branch page on LP doesn't update its log entries in real-time
#launchpad 2007-12-17
<cyberix> Maybe I have to first create release series?
<MattCampbell> I think I understand now why branch URL's include the branch author's name.  Apparently anyone on Launchpad can register a branch.  So if I have a patch for a project, I can register a branch and push my modified version to that branch.  Correct?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> that's one of the defining features of launchpad, in fact :)
<MattCampbell> What do I do, though, for a project (like Lua) that doesn't provide public access to its VCS repository?
<MattCampbell> mwhudson: Yeah, I like it.  Seems like a good way to submit patches.
<MattCampbell> well, to publish patches
<mwhudson> there's not much you can do, i guess
<mwhudson> you can import a tarball
<mwhudson> by which i just mean tar xfz whatever.tgz; cd whatever; bzr init; bzr add; bzr ci; bzr push bzr+ssh://...
<MattCampbell> So what is the naming convention for a branch containing the contents of, say, the Lua 5.1.2 tarball?
<thumper> MattCampbell: I'd register a project called "lua" and if 5.1.2 is the latest, have a branch called "trunk" or "main"
<thumper> MattCampbell: or you could call it "lua-5.1.2"
<thumper> mwhudson: getting late?
<MattCampbell> Perhaps the more important question is whether it's acceptable for me, since I'm not a Lua core developer, to import the contents of the tarball into a branch and publish that branch on Launchpad, then use that as the basis of a branch containing my modification.  Should I instead ask the upstream developers (in this case the Lua team) to publish their VCS repository, and wait until they do before I continue?
<MattCampbell> I bring this up because my own project depends on a small modification that I made to Lua.
<thumper> MattCampbell: as long as Lua is open source (and I'm sure it is), then they shouldn't have any problem with you providing an alternative way to access the source
<MattCampbell> It is. (www.lua.org)
<thumper> MattCampbell: perhaps you just need to make sure that it is mentioned on the project page that the main repository is found elsewhere
<thumper> MattCampbell: there is also no harm in asking them
<MattCampbell> I'm just not familiar with the proper etiquette here.
<thumper> MattCampbell: personally, I'd ask first
<thumper> MattCampbell: and if you get no answer, then do it yourself
<thumper> MattCampbell: you might find that another lau core dev is already registered on launchpad and is able to do it on behalf of the core dev team
<thumper> MattCampbell: you could word it like "In order to easily interoperate with my project XYZ I'd like to have the lua source registered in Launchpad and available as a bzr branch"
<thumper> MattCampbell: when appropriately set up it can make the lua source available by "bzr branch lp:lua"
<MattCampbell> Lua is already registered on Launchpad (I don't know by whom), but with no branches.
<thumper> MattCampbell: it was registered by Daniel Silverstone
<mwhudson> thumper: yeah...
<MattCampbell> not a Lua core team member
<thumper> MattCampbell: you might still want to mention on the lua dev mailing list (I'm assuming they have one) that you'd like the sourcecode available
<thumper> (on launchpad)
<MattCampbell> It looks like the Lua core team is using CVS.
<MattCampbell> I see $Id$ tags at the top of source files.
<MattCampbell> thumper: I just posted such a message to the list.  BTW, I think the modification I want to publish is useful outside my project; I hope it will eventually be merged by the upstream developers.
<thumper> MattCampbell: right
<cyberix> So, I have my development code in a Bazaar branch.
<cyberix> If I tell Launchpad this is the branch for 0.1 will I get problems later when the branch becomes 0.2
<MattCampbell> You should associate that branch with the "trunk" series, then create a separate branch for each release if you want.
<MattCampbell> To associate a branch with the "trunk" series, follow the "trunk" link on the main project page, then choose "edit details"
<cyberix> Hmm. I have a folder "trunk" inside my branch, but I guess I should remove that.
<MattCampbell> What is your branch called?
<cyberix> main
<MattCampbell> Yes, move the contents of the trunk folder to the top level and remove the trunk folder.
<cyberix> Do you think main is an ok name?
<MattCampbell> It seems to be the convention with Bazaar.
<MattCampbell> I'm very new to Launchpad, but I'm very impressed with what I've seen so far.  My biggest concern, as with SourceForge in its early days, is whether Canonical will continue to be able to give away so much for free to all free-software projects that want it.
<MattCampbell> I'm generally wary of companies that provide free services, but I thought I'd try it out.
<cyberix> There is no "bzr rmdir"
<cyberix> :-/
<somerville32> MattCampbell, They make money so I'm sure we're good.
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, How do I upload files to be project files ?
<ubotu> New bug: #176845 in launchpad "Allow use of login.launchpad.net login/sign up forms without OpenID" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176845
<ubotu> New bug: #176848 in launchpad "Support Verisign's OpenID Seatbelt extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176848
<soren> jamesh: Feel free to do the libmms migration whenever you're ready.
<jamesh> soren: crap.  I'd forgotten about doing the demo import :(
<soren> jamesh: No worries.
<soren> jamesh: There's no particular rush.
<jamesh> I'll look at doing a demo import quickly.  If that looks good, I'll do a production import
<soren> jamesh: Cool.
<jamesh> soren: https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/libmms/ <- does this look good?
<soren> jamesh: Not entirely sure.. My bug comments are listed as being from ~shawarma-users.. I registered my shawarma@users.sourceforge.net on launchpad last week, so shouldn't they appear as thought being from me?
<soren> jamesh: Ah, that change just hadn't been synced over to demo's db..
<jamesh> soren: yep.  They'll be attributed to your main account on production
<soren> jamesh: Ok, so if someone else had this problem on prodcution, because they failed to register their sf.net e-mail on launchpad, what would they have to do?
<jamesh> soren: use Launchpad's merge account form
<soren> I remember seeing a link on some users' launchpad page where you could say "Hi, I'm this user", and then have them merged.
<jamesh> yep
<soren> ...but I don't see that on the new ~shawarma-users page?
<jamesh> I think that is a bug in how the importer is creating new people in Launchpad
<jamesh> you can still request the merge though
<soren> Via answers or something?
<jamesh> at https://bugs.demo.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jamesh> and entering username@users.sourceforge.net
<soren> Ah, right. Ok.
<soren> Well, apart from that wart, it looks lovely.
<jamesh> it doesn't require administrator intervention
<jamesh> soren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libmms
<soren> Fantastic. Thanks very much!
<jamesh> soren: I've just fixed up the account statuses, so the "Hey, I'm XXXX" links appear for the created accounts
<soren> jamesh: Even better! Now I just need to work out how to disable all the stuff on sourceforge. Grr..
<jamesh> soren: I'm told that there is a project admin option to hide the trackers
<jamesh> the Inkscape guys managed it
<soren> jamesh: There is.
<jamesh> soren: you can look up bugs by their old SF numbers with a URL like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/sfNNNN
<soren> How do I upload our latest release to Launchpad?
<soren> Oh, I probably need to hijack the project, don't I?
<soren> I didn't register it on Launchpad, you see.
<jamesh> I can fix that for you
<jamesh> soren: okay.  You are now the owner of the project
<soren> jamesh: Excellent. Thanks.
<jamesh> if you want more than one person to be owner, set up a team and transfer ownership to it.
<soren> Is the process of releasing files documented somewhere?
<jamesh> don't know
<jamesh> soren: if you click on the "trunk" link on the main page, you can register releases there
<jamesh> you can then attach files to releases
<soren> Oohh..
<soren> Ok, thanks!
<jamesh> soren: https://help.launchpad.net/FileDownloadsOverview <- that appears to be the relevant documentation
<soren> Ah, cool. Thanks
<mrevell> Morning Launchpad :)
<BUGabundo> g'morning
<BUGabundo> anyone could have a look at Bug #176897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176897 in launchpad "different email from different teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176897
<BUGabundo> I just filed a new bug: bug #sseaproval
<BUGabundo> bug sseaproval
<BUGabundo> come on ubotu
<BUGabundo> Bug #176901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176901 in launchpad ""Subscribe someone else" should require user approval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176901
<ubotu> New bug: #176897 in launchpad "different email for different teams/projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176897
<ubotu> New bug: #176901 in launchpad ""Subscribe someone else" should require user approval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176901
<ubotu> New bug: #176906 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from Bugzilla" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176906
<ubotu> New bug: #176912 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from RT" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176912
<ubotu> New bug: #176913 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from SourceForge" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176913
<ubotu> New bug: #176907 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from DebBugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176907
<ubotu> New bug: #176908 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from Mantis" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176908
<ubotu> New bug: #176909 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from Trac" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176909
<ubotu> New bug: #176910 in malone "Launchpad should support importance imports from Roundup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176910
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> maybe someone knows, why po export doesn't work in launchpad, at least for me :(
<mantiena-baltix> I choosed to download gnome-volume-manager and shared-mime-info po files from rosetta but didn't get an email for about 15 hours
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: Hi - let me see if there are any known delays.
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: Have you had an email yet? Or are you still waiting?
<mantiena-baltix> mrevell: I still didn't get an email
<kiko> there are problems with the export script
<kiko> jtv knows
<mrevell> Thanks kiko
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, jtv: maybe you know when po export will work ?
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: I'm working on finding and fixing the problem.  Not sure how long it will take, but I expect hours at least.
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: ok, thanks for info, maybe it would be wise to write status of this problem in header this channel ?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translations exports are delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Dec 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<mrevell> mantiena-baltix: good idea, thanks. done
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Dec 2007, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> anyone else having trouble editing emails address on team?
<BUGabundo> the link is broken for me with a "Page not found"
<BUGabundo> is any dev here??
<mwhudson> yes, likely
<BUGabundo> seems that no one anwsered my question
<BUGabundo> I would like for any other team leader to confirm on their project
 * BUGabundo I should have said any LP dev, and no just dev !!
<mwhudson> sounds like a bug to me
<mwhudson> (not my area of the code though)
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~i5corp/+editemail
<BUGabundo> see for yourself
<mwhudson> well, that's certainly a 404
<mwhudson> BUGabundo: what does https://edge.launchpad.net/~i5corp/+contactaddress have on it?
<mwhudson> i don't administer any teams on launchpad so i don't know how this is supposed to work
<kiko> BUGabundo, I have no idea what you are asking!
<Peng> kiko: He said that he gets a 404 trying to edit team email addresses.
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> I just emailed the LP ML
<BUGabundo> check it out for more details, if you please
<BUGabundo> kiko on my team page https://edge.launchpad.net/~i5corp/ there's a link to manage emails address
<BUGabundo> if I click on it, I was a few minutes ago redirect to a broken link
<BUGabundo> due to bad escape chars with the '~' sign
<BUGabundo> it seems that now its fixed
<BUGabundo> but still I get a 404 on https://edge.launchpad.net/~i5corp/+contactaddress 
<BUGabundo> hope that explains it a little better, kiko
<kiko> Peng, BUGabundo: the +editemails broken link is a known problem
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<kiko> BUGabundo, just use  https://edge.launchpad.net/~i5corp/+contactaddress
<BUGabundo> do you have a link for the bug, so I can subscrive?
<BUGabundo> kiko can you also read bug #176897 and #176901 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176897 in launchpad "different email for different teams/projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176901 in launchpad ""Subscribe someone else" should require user approval" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176901
<kiko> BUGabundo, the second one is a dupe. the first one I'm not sure what it means.
<BUGabundo> well, I have an email that I use on LP for Ubuntu and LP
<kiko> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/174453
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174453 in launchpad "Manage Addresses on a team page is a 404" [Medium,In progress]  - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<BUGabundo> but now that I have created a new project and a new team, I want to use another email to receive emails for that team and project
<kiko> BUGabundo, that's a dupe too, but I'm not sure what the dupe bug is
<BUGabundo> that should be different from the one I have for all the other LP stuff
<BUGabundo> but still be the sam user (me)
<BUGabundo> I haven't found anything like that
<BUGabundo> I did see one similar to 176901
<kiko> that's not really very easy to do, though
<BUGabundo> LP already allows several emails address
<BUGabundo> it should be a question of having a default one
<BUGabundo> and having a way to choose what email to use for a team/project
<BUGabundo> is it that hard?
<BUGabundo> OT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/176402
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176402 in launchpad "bugs for teams" [Undecided,New] 
<BUGabundo> as I said there, should I just create a project to manage the team bugs??
<mantiena-baltix> jtv: maybe you already know when translation export will work ?
<BUGabundo> How do I cancel a voting?!?!?
<BUGabundo> I set the start date today, and now I can't add options
<jtv> mantiena-baltix: No, I'm trying to figure out what's going wrong.  This stuff is complicated.  I'll get some data to look at later today.
<BUGabundo> are you talking to me, mantiena-baltix?
<ubotu> New bug: #176943 in launchpad "polls dont have an example for date format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176943
<mantiena-baltix> BUGabundo: it seems no, why you think so ?
<BUGabundo> there was no message from you before, so I didn't know to who were you talking to
<BUGabundo> kiko: was https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/159859 a dup for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/176901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176901 in launchpad ""Subscribe someone else" should require user approval" [Undecided,New] 
<ddaa> Is edge or staging updating those days?
<kiko> ddaa, staging yes, edge no of course.
<mwhudson> the staging database doesn't seem to have been restored in ages
<mwhudson> is that normal for this point in the cycle?
<mwhudson> (the code is new though)
<kiko> mwhudson, yeah, it's normal after friday
<mwhudson> k
<kiko> mwhudson, it should have refreshed friday though, will bother tom
<ddaa> oh rats
<ddaa> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/13056
<mwhudson> i have my own reasons for waiting for tom
<mwhudson> (to do with staging codehosting)
<ddaa> this specific issue cannot be fixed with the new Packaging deletion UI...
<kiko> ddaa, how come?
<ddaa> it's actually violating a (unimplemented) constraint
<ddaa> that it should not be possible to have multiple primary links for a source package
<ddaa> that, or the bogus link is a secondary link
<kiko> probably bogus don't you think?
<kiko> just ask the user to clarify.
<ddaa> clearly bogus
<ddaa> https://staging.launchpad.net/brasero/+packages
<ddaa> there's a gqview there, there should not be one
<ddaa> but the link does not appear there https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gqview
<ddaa> I have a list of db constraints that should be added down the road to sanitize the db
<kiko> we can get tom to drop those for now
 * ddaa can't find any bogus packaging link to remove to test his stuff
<kiko> I saw one today, ddaa 
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/blankon/
<ddaa> nice
<ddaa> gdm, firefox, gaim, openoffice.org :)
<kiko> :)
<ddaa> that's one ambitious fellow
<kiko> confused, too
<ddaa> unfortunately, the staging db is not fresh enough
<ddaa> btw, my css fixes are on staging
<kiko> and how do they look?
<ddaa> they look great
<ddaa> I've been running them for weeks locally using my greasemonkey stuff
<ddaa> so i'm fairly confident about them, also matsubara tested them for compatibility, and they do not cause IE to break more than usual.
<kiko> great!
<ddaa> I'm unsure as to whether I should mark those as OK in the QA report...
<ddaa> https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm
<ddaa> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm
<ddaa> In a narrow window, that exhibit most of the changes.
<ddaa> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/138006
<ddaa> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/138006
<ddaa> That shows a corner case of the structuralobject heading, when the image is missing. Look good to me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138006 in gnome-panel "Memory leak in "Run Application" dialog" [Low,Triaged]  - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<MattCampbell> Got a weird bzr error when trying to commit to my bzr branch on LP:  bzr: ERROR: Could not understand response from smart server: ('error', "<bound method KnitPackRepository.leave_lock_in_place of KnitPackRepository('lp--1219786196:///~serotek/luawin/main/.bzr/repository')>")
<MattCampbell> using a bound branch
<mwhudson> MattCampbell: that's a new one on me
<mwhudson> MattCampbell: what client version?
<MattCampbell> 1.0rc3
<MattCampbell> installed it just before 1.0 came out
<MattCampbell> and was told that the two are the same
<mwhudson> hmm
<MattCampbell> Want me to try to commit again?  I figured I should report it here before I do anything else.
<mwhudson> i guess try again and if it fails file a bug
<mwhudson> (on launchpad-bazaar)
<MattCampbell> OK, I'm trying my commit again, and I'm still waiting for a response.  This is a small commit; the diff is probably less than 3K.
<MattCampbell> bzr: ERROR: Could not acquire lock "(remote lock)"
<ddaa> sounds like a stale lock
<MattCampbell> Probably a consequence of the previous error.
<ddaa> probably
<MattCampbell> So I guess the central branch is unusable until an LP admin fixes it.
<kiko> MattCampbell, bzr break-lock?
<MattCampbell> Thanks.  I did that, and got the first error again.
<MattCampbell> Should I switch from the smart server to SFTP?
<ddaa> that usually helps with this kind of error
<ddaa> that's still a bug though
<cr3> kiko: would it be possible to make the hardware-certification-manual project private, for bugs and code
<kiko> cr3, I can do it for bugs, I'm not sure how to do so for code but I could try.
<cr3> kiko: thanks man
<MattCampbell> What version of bzr is Launchpad running now?
<kiko> cr3, ...
<MattCampbell> Someone told me to report the bzr error I mentioned earlier "on launchpad-bazaar".  What does that mean?
<cr3> kiko: sorry, on the phone
<mwhudson> MattCampbell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug
<MattCampbell> I'm not using edge.launchpad.net, whatever that is.  Should I still report the bug there?
<mwhudson> oh, that makes no difference
<mwhudson> either with or without edge is fine
<Peng> MattCampbell: edge just runs the latest version of the Launchpad code.
<MattCampbell> OK, thanks.  I thought maybe launchpad-bazaar was a mailing list.
<mariocesar_bo> Hi all, I am try two times to upload a source package to a project, but I keep receiving: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server"
<mariocesar_bo> What can I do? keep trying?
<kiko> mariocesar_bo, what server are you uploading to?
<mariocesar_bo> to launchpad
<kiko> what server, specifically.
<mariocesar_bo> kiko: I don't understand, I am using the form of the "Add download file" action
<kiko> mariocesar_bo, uhm, you said you were uploading a source package. do you mean a source .tar.gz or similar?
<kiko> mariocesar_bo, what project?
<mariocesar_bo> this
<mariocesar_bo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-keynotes/trunk/1.0/+adddownloadfile
<mariocesar_bo> I am the owner
<ubotu> New bug: #176978 in launchpad-bazaar "Error when trying to commit to a central branch via smart server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176978
<daou> has anyone else had problems with downloading .po files lately from launchpad?
<daou> I've tried for 3 days. I get the message that an email will be sent shortly, but none ever comes. Tried it with 2 different emails.
<mrevell_> daou: We're experiencing a delay at the moment. Let me check to see if I can get an update.
<daou> mrevell: ok, thanks
<batoms> could i request a bzr upgrade at bazaar.launchpad.net/~bauble/bauble/trunk/
<batoms> this takes hours on my slow connection
<mrevell_> daou: Sorry, I lost my connection. One of our developers is looking at the problem at the moment but I don't have an estimated fix-time yet. Keep an eye on the launchpad-users list for an update.
<daou> mrevell_: alright, thanks for your help
<SWAT> can a team have multiple owners?
<mrevell_> SWAT: Yes. A team can own another team. So, team A can own team B
<mrevell_> mwhudson: Are we able to help batoms with the request above?
<mwhudson> mrevell_: not right now
<mwhudson> batoms: ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion and i'll see what we can do
<mrevell> thanks mwhudson
<SWAT> mrevell, thanks for the info.
<mrevell> SWAT: no problem!
<ubotu> New bug: #176989 in malone "BugWatchSet.parseMantisURL mistakenly matches non-Mantis URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176989
<kiko> allenap, that's because it's hard not to match them, btw
<pochu> Is there a good reason for the projects' files download urls to be as 'complicated' as they are?
<pochu> This is how a watch file needs to be to be able to download files from launchpad :)
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/andvare/+download https://launchpad.net/andvare/(.*)/(?:.*)/\+download/andvare-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<pochu> I'm wondering whether it's intended to have the series and the release number in the url
<JanC> spam in https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/211
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211 in rosetta "Add comments to POFile for communication between translators" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<alain> hi, 
<alain> seeking assistance about launchpad on the web
<alain> I experience difficulties trying to report mis-translations
<alain> say i want to report misbehave has been written mizbishave ..
<alain> how should i process
<ubotu> New bug: #177021 in launchpad "I have to search twice before i can create a new project that's "also affected" by a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177021
#launchpad 2007-12-18
<fbond> Can anyone remove a package from my PPA for me?
<fbond> I made a versioning error and I need to wipe out the old version of a package to correct it.
<Fujitsu> fbond: Please ask a question on the launchpad project.
<fbond> Fujitsu: will do.
<jamesh> PPAs are pretty cool unless you get stuck behind the ubuntu-langpack builds
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: nothing you can do about them either, unless you have root access to those buildds.
<jamesh> I've just been playing round with packaging a newer version of bzr-pqm
 * Hobbsee wasn't aware that that was public.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: bzr-pqm is just a plugin to submit PQM messages
<jamesh> an old version of it is even packaged in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ahh
<jamesh> the actual PQM server software is available at https://launchpad.net/pqm
<spiv> Both bzr-pqm and PQM have always been public.
<jamesh> I don't know if that is packaged, since it is a pain to set up
<Hobbsee> neat!
<Hobbsee> jamesh: it appears you're in luck.  this appears to be the last lot of langpacks
<Hobbsee> as in, the 3 building now
<poolie> is there a shortcut url for ~me?
<poolie> i thought it was launchpad.net/+me but that doesn't work
<Fujitsu> poolie: /people/+me
<poolie> thanks
 * poolie tries a PPA upload
<poolie> how exciting
<Fujitsu> Have you activated it yet? I can't see it, though LP might be hiding it from me because it has no uploads.
<poolie> woot
<poolie> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<poolie> so to get a package built for multiple ubuntu versions
<poolie> do i need to upload several times?
<Fujitsu> poolie: Correct. With different version numbers.
<Fujitsu> Appending ~gutsy1, ~feisty1, etc. is the norm.
<poolie> lifeless says those should be omitted
<Fujitsu> I say they shouldn't be.
<Fujitsu> The packages share the same pool, so the versions must be different.
<Fujitsu> Also, why is it a native package?
<poolie> it's not, or at least it's not meant to be ?
<lifeless> shouldn't be
<lifeless> oh, if PPA has one pool then yes you need different qualifiers.
<lifeless> Yet another reason not to use PPA :(. I hope they get this fixed soon.
<Fujitsu> It is, but shouldn't be. You need the .orig.tar.gz in the parent directory, and to have a hyphen somewhere in the version.
<Fujitsu> This is intended behaviour.
<Fujitsu> I wouldn't call it a bug.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: thats ok, I'll do that.
<Fujitsu> Allowing the same version in multiple distroseries is evil.
<Fujitsu> (unless they're inherited from lower ones)
<poolie> oh, i see, it's the missing hyphen
<poolie> so what would be a better name? 1.0-1bazaar1?
<Fujitsu> 1.0-1~bazaar1
<poolie> ok
<lifeless> Fujitsu: if you have distro contents files it's functional but ugly to require the person requesting the build to manage the set of target distros. Bad UI.
<lifeless> poolie: if you are reusing my packaging you want 1.0-1~bazaar1~gutsy1
<lifeless> erm
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Different distros have different build environments. There's no other way to do it.
<lifeless> 1.0-1~bazaar1gutsy1
<lifeless> etc
 * Fujitsu would use ~bazaar1~gutsy1
<poolie> 1.0-1~bazaar1-gutsy1
<lifeless> Fujitsu: Consider it a challenge not something to lay down the law on
<lifeless> poolie: no -
<lifeless> Fujitsu: gutsy isn't before baazaar. only one ~
<poolie> because the digits implicitly separate parts
<poolie> ?
<Fujitsu> lifeless: I would normally upload 1.0-1~bazaar1 to Hardy, then 1.0-1~bazaar1~gutsy1 to Gutsy, etc.
<Fujitsu> It's how backports are done, and consistency is good.
<lifeless> poolie: also, I wouldn't suggest sorting below debian/ubuntu builds
<lifeless> poolie: because you're wanting to override, not underride
 * Fujitsu would definitely advise sorting below them.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: is today your 'disagree with everything' day?
<Fujitsu> Isn't the purpose to just backport 1.0 to previous releases?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> or at least it hasn't been for the last X period.
<lifeless> sigh, I've been sucked into work.
<lifeless> BYE
<poolie> i want to be above eg 0.91, but below the "official" 1.0
<poolie> bye!
<Fujitsu> That's what I thought you were trying to do, right.
<Fujitsu> So 1.0-1~bazaar1~gutsy1, with the use of the second tilde being debatable.
<ubotu> New bug: #177087 in soyuz "+archive has headings mixed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177087
<jamesh> Fujitsu: is there any reason for using Ubuntu release codenames rather than version numbers?
<jamesh> Fujitsu: since that makes 1.0-1~bazaar1~gutsy1 older than 1.0-1~bazaar1~warty1, which seems wrong
<jamesh> (not that people are going to be building new warty packages, but the point still stands)
<poolie> otoh that's a good reason for ubuntu to stick to alpha numbers
<poolie> leaving open the issue of what happens after the zesty zebra
<peepo> anyone about?
<peepo> I filed various inkscape bugs as "peepo"
<peepo> but launchpad doesn't recognise my email address
<peepo> is that 'normal'
<peepo> ie do I need separate accounts, to file and review bugs?
<peepo> hello?
<peepo> there's no wfm so what's next best?
<BjornT> peepo: you have to activate your account in launchpad
<BjornT> peepo: if you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~peepo/, you'll see there's a "Hey, I'm Peepo" link
<peepo> later
<peepo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/165804
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 165804 in inkscape "GTK-quartzvm detached toolbar stay on top even when inactive" [Low,Incomplete]  - Assigned to Mjwybrow (mjwybrow)
<ubotu> New bug: #177108 in malone "Bug pages do not show project/distro logo any more" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177108
<Fujitsu> jamesh: I didn't define the standard. It has been used by backports for a number of years. Besides, releases are in alphabetical order since Breezy, and will remain so.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: ... until Z
<jamesh> as poolie said
<Fujitsu> jamesh: True. Which is a while off.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: it seems stupid to rely on a convention that will eventually break, and we haven't even consistently followed in the past
<Fujitsu> Right. (though it's not so much not following it as it didn't exist)
<jamesh> especially when there is an alternative that has been consistently followed and won't break (i.e. that Ubuntu's version number will always increase)
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure why version numbers aren't used, and it seems strange not to.
<Fujitsu> Right.
<ubotu> New bug: #177119 in malone "checkwatches fails trying to updated a conjoined bugtask" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177119
 * Fujitsu wonders where one would have a conjoined task with a watch.
<Fujitsu> Ah, so it shouldn't be allowed. I see.
<kiko> yeah, it's a bug
<kiko> as usual :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177125 in malone "update-manager crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177125
<ubotu> New bug: #177131 in launchpad "No way to delete or remove a release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177131
<frenchy> Re 177131: Oh, I hear that!
<frenchy> Why don't we show a list of current bugs when we click on the bugs tab?  It seems inconsistent with the rest of the site.
 * Fujitsu likes the way sourcepackages work (ie. like that, without the graph etc.)
<frenchy> Don't get me wrong, I like the graph, it could go above "Key contacts".
 * Fujitsu thought the graph was going away soon anyway.
<Hobbsee> kiko: ping
<mtaylor> funny, I was just going to also say kiko: ping
<kiko> mtaylor, Hobbsee: oink
<Hobbsee> kiko: would have thoguht that with using ppa as a component name...commercial partners may not like it, for the private repositories.
<Hobbsee> no idea how public you wan't that
<Hobbsee> (or discussions about it)
<mtaylor> kiko, Hobbsee: ppa in the component name doesn't bother me so much...
<kiko> me neither
<mtaylor> could also stand for "private package archive" :)
<kiko> nor do I think it'd bother commercial partners
<kiko> but we'll need to investigate that further
<kiko> it has some unwanted soyuz consequences
<mtaylor> kiko: so did the things in that other mail all sound doable? 
<mtaylor> and/or make sense?
<kiko> mtaylor, the one with a large number of concerns?
<mtaylor> yes
<kiko> I didn't read that one :) I just read the reply
<mtaylor> hehe
<mtaylor> it's too long
<mtaylor> I think I started to ramble
<kiko> yeah. but somebody else should read it -- bigjools or cprov-out 
<kiko> and if not holler
<mtaylor> kiko: statik told me I should get you to comment on it
<mtaylor> kiko: wait. perhaps we're talking about different mails
 * Hobbsee notes that the docs could really do with a rewrite, now that the target audience has changed.
<mtaylor> kiko: I was talking about the email in the "Re: Monty in Brazil and PPAs" thread
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: oh, that one.
<kiko> mtaylor, oh! I think that's all doable
<mtaylor> kiko: ok - great! :) 
<kiko> we are talking about different emails.
<mtaylor> it started to seem that way
<kiko> it does require some rather minor engineering work on our end -- the debian import in particular
<kiko> but we have wanted to do that anyway, so having some pressure on it would be good.
<mtaylor> glad I can help, then 
<mtaylor> anything else you'd like me to add to the list of things we need? 
<kiko> hah! not right now -- this has been a busy december as it is
<mtaylor> good. well I'm going to chat this week with statik and the businessy folks on my side hopefully and see what we can get worked out
<Hobbsee> FWIW, i gave mrevell a list of questions that would be good to answer in a ppa faw
<kiko> mtaylor, okay, am very much looking forward to that.
<Hobbsee> er, faq
<Hobbsee> no idea if you guys will find it useful.
<kiko> Hobbsee, you did? I'll see that julian and cprov look at it and make it happen
<Hobbsee> kiko: cool, although i suspect it'll be mroe useful for someone to write who *doesn't* know soyuz inside out, and who is more of a new person looking in
<bigjools> well give me a chance to do it and then you can decide that
<Hobbsee> bigjools: by all means.
<bigjools> cool
<Hobbsee> bigjools: http://rafb.net/p/9eO3Kc15.html was the list.
 * Hobbsee can email it, etc
<bigjools> I got it, thanks
<kiko> good ole rafb
<Hobbsee> looks like there's the ppa documentation thread with a few more bits in it, too
<ubotu> New bug: #177162 in loggerhead "codebrowse doesn't show content of added files on revision page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177162
<MvG> Hi! There is a bug in the inkscape bug database on launchpad, which was written by me ages ago. However the system doesn't seem to have an account for me, at least for any of the mail addresses I usually use. Were the inkscape bugs migrated from somewhere else? If so, what happened to accounts?
<ubotu> New bug: #177167 in launchpad "Incorrect email subject when user joins an open team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177167
<radix> MvG: I suggest reading the paragraph at https://edge.launchpad.net/people and probably clicking the link in it
<radix> hmm, actually
<radix> if you don't already have another account...
<radix> there's probably a way to claim an account without creating a separate one
<radix> MvG: actually, I bet if you try to register with the email address that they already have for you it'll ask if you want to claim the account
<MvG> radix: OK, I had a closer look at the last mail I got from the system, and found it was sent to my sourceforge mail address. With that I could claim the account. Thanks.
<radix> MvG: I'm not a LP dev, so these are mostly guesses :)
<MattCampbell> If I initially pushed a branch to LP using bzr+ssh using bzr 1.0rc3, is there any risk of braking it if I then bind to it using sftp, again running bzr 1.0rc3, and commit that way?
<MattCampbell> keeping in mind that LP is running bzr 0.92
<MattCampbell> It should be documented somewhere that bzr 1.0 users need to use sftp, not bzr+ssh, to commit to bzr branches at LP.
<mwhudson> launchpad will be running 1.0 by, uh, tomorrow i think
<MattCampbell> Cool, thanks.
<MattCampbell> the joys of being an early adopter :)
<mwhudson> yar
<ubotu> New bug: #177188 in malone "+editstatus doe not check that the bug was converted into a question" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177188
<jonasbjork> hi ppl!
<jonasbjork> i am trying to import a cvs-repo into launchpad
<jonasbjork> no sucess at all
<jonasbjork> cvs-repo: :pserver:anonymous@cvs.fritis.berlios.de:/cvsroot/fritis
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: what project/series?
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: oh, https://edge.launchpad.net/pyrisk/java-deprecated right?
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: no?
<mwhudson> oops
<jonasbjork> or, well that seems to be kind of what i want
<jonasbjork> but for another project ;)
<mwhudson> pretend i didn't mention that project
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: which?
<jonasbjork> that you linked to
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: i am a vcs-imports operator
<jonasbjork> seems to be a cvs imported project
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: tell me which project you are trying to set up an import for
<jonasbjork> cvs-repo: :pserver:anonymous@cvs.fritis.berlios.de:/cvsroot/fritis
<jonasbjork> my launchpad project is "Fritis"
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: you need to enter the details on https://edge.launchpad.net/fritis/trunk/+source
<jonasbjork> ok found it
<jonasbjork> may i ask, can i import the cvs-code and start use bazaar instead of berlios-cvs?
<kiko-phone> yes!
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: that's the idea :)
<jonasbjork> as far as i understand my project will be mirrored from berlios
<mwhudson> yes
<jonasbjork> but launchpad makes an own repository for it and i can work with that?
<jonasbjork> i'm a total newbie at this as you might understand ;)
<mwhudson> what you say is true, though not necessarily a helpful way of saying things
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: have you used bazaar at all?
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: nope, i'm a cvs/svn guy
<jonasbjork> read some tutorial that explained how to use bazaar
<jonasbjork> bzr command that is
<mwhudson> so yes, launchpad makes its own repository containing a mirror of the cvs repository
<mwhudson> then you will get a copy of this repository and can commit to it, pull in changes from the cvs mirror, push it to launchpad etc
<mwhudson> so you use launchpad's repository as a data source, but you won't be writing to it
<jonasbjork> ok, so i still commit to cvs.berlios.de ?
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> maybe
<mwhudson> depends what you're trying to achieve
<radix> you *can* still commit to the CVS server, and the launchpad mirror will be updated regularly
<radix> or, you can make branches from the LP mirror and use bzr to do your work.
<kiko-phone> if you want to migrate and then abandon berlios
<kiko-phone> then mwhudson can help you more. :)
<jonasbjork> but i should start using my bazaar repo when it is imported from cvs?
<jonasbjork> ok, think i get it now
<jonasbjork> i'll just wait for my repo to be imported and try then 
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: i've started the import
<mwhudson> it can take anything from a few minutes to several days
<jonasbjork> ok
<jonasbjork> Import status:  Processing
<jonasbjork> it changed ! :)
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: thanks for your help
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: np
<bdmurray> I'm looking at the upstream watch for bug 84603 and it seems to be out of sync
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84603 in linux "Hard disk I/O randomly freezes when hald is running and optical drive is empty" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84603
<bdmurray> Any malone people around?
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: your import is failing in a mysterious (to me) way
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: i'll have to look at it tomorrow
<ubotu> New bug: #177230 in malone "upstream bug watch for bug 84603 is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177230
<ubotu> New bug: #177232 in malone "linux-source-2.6.24 package shouldn't allow bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177232
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: ok, thanks for beeing helpful
<JordanC> Hey folks
<JordanC> Anyone else have any troubles with clearsigning the Ubuntu CoC
<JordanC> I did it, but when I paste the file contacts there are errors
<JordanC> (7, 9, 'No public key')
<ubotu> New bug: #177241 in launchpad "It's difficult to tell that your application for official mirror status was declined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177241
<soren> JordanC: Did you upload your key first?
<soren> #launchpad - where all your patience are belong to us
<JordanC> It's done now
<soren> JordanC: Oh, cool.
<JordanC> oh
<JordanC> No it's not
<JordanC> :/
<poolie> does anyone know if there's a limit on the size of release download files?
<Rinchen> bac, ^^
<poolie> Rinchen, fyi, Szilveszter did successfully upload his 30MB mac installer
<poolie> but when john tried, he got a 400 error
<Rinchen> interesting
<poolie> which hopefully turned into an oops
<poolie> maybe it'd be good to have either a faq or display in the upload dialog about the limit, if any
<JordanC|Code> Hey sexy launchpadders
<bac> poolie: the upload limit is 30Mb
<Rinchen> I knew bac is faster than grep ;-) 
<poolie> heh
<poolie> bac, Rinchen, it's a nice feature btw
<Rinchen> I'm still greping to find the answer :-)
<bac> Rinchen: you're just lucky.  i only woke up 2 minutes ago
<Rinchen> bac where do we set that limit? hardcode, config, or zope-thing?
<bac> bac@sapa:~/canonical/lp-branches/feeds-branches/configs/default$ grep size launchpad.conf 
<Rinchen> ah thanks
<bac>  max_productrelease_file_size 31457280
<Rinchen> well, that's why I don't see it.. I don't have feeds-branches, only trunk
<poolie> it looks like we just scraped under this time
<bac> Rinchen: no, no...it's been in trunk for ages
<poolie> there are open source releases which are larger...
<bac> that's just the branch i was sitting in
<Rinchen> ah..ok, I'll keep looking. my interest is piqued
<bac> poolie:  we can bump that up.  the survey i did at the time seemed to indicate 30Mb was a good limit.  i think we based it off the openoffice installer size
<poolie> this one is kind of surprisingly large
<poolie> but the convention for mac stuff is to ship all the dependencies in one blob
<poolie> so it's big
<bac> poolie:  ah, ok.  mac stuff we didn't take into account
<bac> poolie:  want to throw out a number?
<Rinchen> bac, ok, I found it ...and also realized the pain of the config system in the process
<poolie> i'd say, take the largest example you've heard of and double it
<poolie> so, 60MB?
<poolie> is anything going to break if it gets larger?
<poolie> i see there's some potential for abuse, whatever the size
<bac> poolie: i assume nothing would break but that hasn't been tested yet...
<Rinchen> bac, db timeouts?
<bac> Rinchen: doubtful.  the blob is stored on the file system with only references to it in the db, as done by the librarian
<Rinchen> ah, nifty
#launchpad 2007-12-19
<mtaylor> anybody around with deb packaging zen enough to answer a question about pre-depends? 
<Fujitsu> mtaylor: You're probably better off asking in #ubuntu-motu, but I might be able to answer it.
<Fujitsu> (note that using Pre-Depends in a PPA package will, at the moment, make apt want to eternally upgrade it)
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: well, I've got a package with a Pre-Depends: and when I build it locally it's fine. But when I put it in a PPA package, it strips it
<mtaylor> hm
<Fujitsu> That's right.
<mtaylor> why is that? 
<Fujitsu> It should only be in the Packages file, I think. If you try to install it, does it respect the field?
<mtaylor> no
<Fujitsu> Gaah.
<mtaylor> when I do an apt-cache show, it doesn't show on the ppa version in the cache
<Fujitsu> It's a bug in the PPA generation code, which *might* be fixed in a couple of hours, but I'm not quite sure.
<mtaylor> ok
<mtaylor> good. at least it's not me!
<mtaylor> but I didn't think it was - since the  upstream debian version of essentially the same control file works
<mtaylor> thanks!
<Fujitsu> If you apt-cache show it after installing it, you should get at least a couple of entries. DOes one of them have the Pre-Depends field?
<mtaylor> yes. the one from ubuntu gutsy
<Fujitsu> Which PPA is the broken package in?
 * Fujitsu will just check that this is indeed the problem.
<mtaylor> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mysql-enterprise-pkg-testing/ubuntu
<mtaylor> mysql-server-5.0 should predepend on mysql-common
<mtaylor> while I'm bugging you... do you happen to know the difference between ${Source-Version} ${source:Version} and ${binary:Version}? cause lintian tells me to use binary:Version, but I can't find docs about the different var ANYWHERE
<Fujitsu> The first of those is deprecated.
<Fujitsu> The changes are fairly new, and I don't believe there's much on them.
<Fujitsu> The source:Version is the version of the source package, and the binary:Version that of the binary, unsurprisingly.
<Fujitsu> In Ubuntu, they should always be identical, but not so in Debian.
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: sweet. 
<Fujitsu> (I've looked at the Pre-Depends issue, and indeed it is the usual issue of the omission of some fields in Pre-Depends)
<mtaylor> awesome
<mtaylor> so it's theoretically fixed in the new push ? 
<Fujitsu> I would check if there is a fix, but the bug is marked private.
<Fujitsu> It may be.
<mtaylor> that's nice
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> well, I'll reupload tomorrow and see if it builds right
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: finally!
<Fujitsu> Yay.
 * mtaylor feels he's missed something
<mtaylor> but that's ok
<Fujitsu> No more pkgbinarymangler over PPA.
<mtaylor> w00t
<Fujitsu> Nor ddebs, by the looks, which is good.
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: you should read hardy-changes.  it's interesting :)
<poolie> so, i guess there's no way to build packages for debian rather than ubuntu in PPAs?
<Fujitsu> poolie: Not at this point.
<Hobbsee> poolie: nope
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: whereis? 
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: hardy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<mtaylor> awesome!
 * Fujitsu wonders why he can access LP.
<poolie> why not?
<Fujitsu> I thought downtime was meant to start 40 minutes ago.
<poolie> Fujitsu, i don't see any mail about it
<poolie> but, then, i might not
<Fujitsu> See news.launchpad.net, though there should have been a mail.
<poolie> Fujitsu: 
<poolie> <slangasek> I think news.l.n is wrong then :)
<Fujitsu> I would presume so.
<poolie> he thinks its tomorrow
<Fujitsu> There were no emails, and no notice of impending doom on LP.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Hobbsee> that's because their email went down before the rest of it
<poolie> heh
<poolie> oops
<poolie> our mail seems to be generally up now...
<ubotu> New bug: #177368 in launchpad "Mailing list address are hardcoded to lists.launchpad.net" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177368
<ubotu> New bug: #177371 in launchpad "Label 'For this mailing list...' is cramped" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177371
<mtaylor> anybody know if there are plans for being able to delete stuff from launchpad? 
<Hobbsee> lp doesn't delete.
<mtaylor> ok
<Hobbsee> says in their privacy policy
<Hobbsee> some bits can appear to be deleted
<Fujitsu> What in particular are you looking to delete, mtaylor?
<Hobbsee> but really arent'.
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: I was thinking of killing a project or two to consolidate
<mtaylor> Fujitsu: but it's not important enough to bother someone with
<mtaylor> other than general wondering about the idea of a feature
<Fujitsu> Ah. Those can be deactivated by poking a Launchpad administrator or asking a question on the launchpad project on LP. It's good to keep things clean.
<mtaylor> ok. well I'll do that if I actually get up the energy to reorg. :)
 * Fujitsu commends the LP devs on this release: most of the targetted stuff has actually been done :)
<thumper> Hobbsee: well, some things can be deleted
<Hobbsee> thumper: not from librarian, etc, though
<Hobbsee> or backups
<thumper> well, the librarian does remove things that are no longer referenced
<thumper> it is that most of the references aren't deletable :)
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<thumper> links are deletable
<thumper> like bug-branch or spec-branch links
<thumper> projects normally just get deactivated
<thumper> mtaylor: you can request that an admin deactivates your projects if you are wanting to consolidate
<jml> Fujitsu: thanks!
<Fujitsu> It is a relief to not see lots of things being deferred right at the end of the cycle, which seems to have been the norm lately.
<jml> Fujitsu: just curious, why is it a relief?
<Fujitsu> Because bugs often get deferred release after release, so one gets an expectation that it will be fixed in a couple of weeks, only to find out just before it's meant to land that it won't appear for another couple of months.
<jml> Fujitsu: from my pov, it was simply a change from "here's what we want to do" to "here's what we are going to do"
<jml> ahh ok
<Fujitsu> That is a good thing.
<jml> (typing slow, learning dvorak)
<Fujitsu> Hah, I am too. I had a lot of `z,cb' last week (attempting to type QWERTY /win on Dvorak)
<jml> :)
<jml> lots of "e.u" and "y.op" for me
<jml> (guess what I do for a crust)
<jml> err... y.oy
<jml> (so hard to go back, so hard to go forward)
<Fujitsu> It's rather odd to not be able to type particularly quickly at the moment, but I'm getting better.
<jml> odd? damn frustrating is how I'd put it
<Fujitsu> That too.
<poolie> you'll like it when you get there
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<poolie> and you'll appreciate the little bumps on F and J :)
<poolie> just don't look down :)
<Fujitsu> There is no reason to look down.
<Fujitsu> Well, unless you memorise the mapping, I guess...
 * Hobbsee wonders how one goes about learning dvorak, if one can't see any keyboard
<poolie> when i did it, i put a printout of the layout on the desk, and used that only when i forgot where things were
<poolie> and just remembered relative to the home row
 * Fujitsu learnt the home row, and then learnt that much suffering would ensue if he didn't learn the rest.
<Fujitsu> That helps.
<Hobbsee> heh
<jml> poolie: I've actually moved the keys around :/
<poolie> the keycaps
<poolie> not a bad idea
<poolie> but, may be problematic when you need to use someone else's machine
<jml> poolie: but that means I've lost my bumps
<jml> poolie: I went for a couple of days with the original layout
<jml> I hope dvorak doesn't mean that I'll forever lose my ability to touch type
<Fujitsu> I originally tried to move all of mine, but discovered that Dell has put different layouts on the bottoms of some keys, so they won't fit elsewhere.
<jml> macbooks are nice :)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<ubotu> New bug: #177401 in launchpad "Provide a way for users to edit their profile data from login.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177401
<ubotu> New bug: #177424 in rosetta "Wrong exception when omitting parameter to upload form" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177424
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: morning -- when you get a sec, I'd love to bug you about Pre-Depends
<mtaylor> statik: are you honestly awake already? (or still awake?)
<mtaylor> is it still the case that I shouldn't use bzr+ssh to push to launchpad? Or has bzr 1.0 been installed? 
<Hobbsee> bzr 1.0 is out
<mtaylor> Hobbsee: and installed on launchpad? 
<mwhudson> rollout is later today/early tomorrow
<mtaylor> ok. so I should continue to use sftp for now
<Hobbsee> mtaylor: good question.  was assuming so, but appraently not
 * Hobbsee has been using bzr+ssh for ages, regardless
 * mtaylor has too
<mtaylor> but just heard there was some problem with using it with launchpad... 
<mtaylor> better safe than sorry
<spiv> mtaylor: bzr+ssh has been supported for launchpad for ages
<mtaylor> someone yesterday said something about version mis-match or corruption or something
<mtaylor> just with 1.0 vs. not-1.0 I think - or I could just be on crack
<mtaylor> but if no one else is aware, then I'm guessing it's the crack
<spiv> Sort of; it's to do with different default formats if it's the bug I think it is.
<spiv> If you bump into it, you can always fallback to sftp://
<spiv> It's fundamentally a bzr bug, not a launchpad bug though.
<mtaylor> great. so it's not going to eat my data
<mtaylor> yes, of course. certainly not blaming launchpad :)
<spiv> Nope, no data eating.
<mtaylor> yay! the data eating monster is full
<spiv> I don't think any data has been eaten in the lifetime of that service, in fact.
 * Hobbsee sacrifices a goat to launchpad, in the hope that anything she uploads doesn't get eaten.
<spiv> (or if it has, it wasn't important enough data for someone to file a bug about it ;)
 * mtaylor has had a little data eaten - but it was bzr's fault again... and really /me's fault
<mtaylor> ok. so I ran rm -rf on the wrong thing... 
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> Yeah, there's a limit to what bzr can do about that.
<Hobbsee> spiv: or is it accepted as a fact of life that launchpad, particularly soyuz, likes eating things...
<mtaylor> NO. It should solve ALL of my problems
<spiv> Hobbsee: I'm not familiar with the details of soyuz bugs (happily)
<spiv> Hobbsee: so I'm going to pass on that question
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> spiv: wise move :)
<Hobbsee> actually, i haven't seen soyuz eat anything of mine in a while
<spiv> If you have a bzr bug, I'd be happy to talk about that ;)
<Hobbsee> perhaps that's because i've not actually *uploaded* much in a while
<spiv> Well, it's time for holidays anyway...
<Hobbsee> yeah well
<ubotu> New bug: #177447 in malone "A bug I have reported does not show on my 'Bugs reported by' page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177447
<Fujitsu> Duuuuupe.
<spiv> Fujitsu: maybe it's a dupe of something they already reported ;)
<mtaylor> tags still not supported by bzr on launchpad? 
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('bzr+ssh://monty@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Endb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags.
<kiko-phone> mwhudson, ddaa?
<ddaa> they are
<mtaylor> bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags bzr+ssh://monty@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Endb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel/
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<ddaa> mh
 * ddaa checks
<ddaa> mtaylor: the branch format is "Branch format 5", so it should be upgradable
<ddaa> mtaylor: we have weird stuff with bzr upgrade over bzr+ssh. Does it work better over plain sftp?
<ddaa> I mean, "bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags" ovef sftp://
<mtaylor> ddaa: I will try
<mtaylor> ddaa: it seems to be working... (or at least doing something :) ) 
<ddaa> good
<ddaa> btw, if you want the full detail of the format versions, use "bzr info -v"
 * mtaylor keeps forgetting to try sftp when bzr+ssh fails
<ddaa> there are really three format versions for any branch on launchpad: the bzrdir, the repository, and the branch. The two latter being components of the bzrdir.
<mtaylor> so if I upgrade my branch, I'm not upgrading my repository, right? 
<ddaa> right
<ddaa> tags are not versioned, they are just metadata in the branch, nothing is stored in the repository about them.
<mtaylor> ah. that answers my question :)
<ddaa> hopefully, the bzr+ssh problems will improve when we deploy bzr 1.0 server-side later this week.
<ubotu> New bug: #177467 in soyuz "Redesign distribution/+ppas page" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177467
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: did you look at my import issue today?
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: ddaa and i had a quick look
<mwhudson> we didn't conclude very much though :/
<jonasbjork> something went very wrong? ;)
<ddaa> the pserver is giving a nonsensical answer, that we cannot reproduce by hand
<jonasbjork> is berlios.de blocking launchpad maybe?
<ddaa> my hunch is that since the cvs server protocol is intended to be used by a dumb cvs client (the cvs client is really just an interpreter for commands sent by the server)
<ddaa> it would cache some state about what the tree would look like
<ddaa> and when it receives some request to checkout something, it sometimes assumes that the client already has the data on disk and sends nothing
<ddaa> since our import system is nothing like a normal cvs client, it seems plausible to me that we sometimes break such assumptions
<ddaa> It's a fairly long shot, but that's the only explanation that comes to my mind.
<jonasbjork> so best thing for me is to checkout cvs and import it into bazaar and then abandon berlios?
<ddaa> I guess that this could be worked around. When we hit this particular nonsensical condition, we could start a new pserver connection to clear any server-side state.
<ddaa> jonasbjork: if you intent is to perform a one-off migration
<ddaa> you could try bzr-cvsps
<ddaa> http://bazaar-vcs.org/CVSPSImport
<ddaa> that does require you to have the cvs repo on a local filesystem though
<ddaa> or you could try tailor too
<jonasbjork> i'll try
<ubotu> New bug: #177470 in launchpad "branch +associations page should show if branch is dev focus of a series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177470
<jonasbjork> i can't remove/change trunk 
<jonasbjork> source details
<ddaa> jonasbjork: you should be able to, now
<jonasbjork> no control or bazaar
<jonasbjork> and my "trunk" is gone
 * ddaa clears everything
<jonasbjork> thanks
<jonasbjork> This branch has not been scanned yet.
<jonasbjork> that means that my files are processing?
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: yes
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: should only be in that state for a few tens of seconds
<jonasbjork> it works :)
<jonasbjork> mwhudson: once again, thanks for your help.
<mwhudson> jonasbjork: np
<ubotu> New bug: #177484 in launchpad "Registry admins should be able to see +review pages" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177484
<ubotu> New bug: #177491 in launchpad "Need "Grid view" of projects " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177491
<ubotu> New bug: #177495 in malone "Bug watches should handle remote private bugs gracefully" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177495
<ubotu> New bug: #177505 in malone "too hard to unsubscribe from bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177505
 * pochu finds too hard to subscribe to bug reports too
<pochu> bug 6457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6457 in malone "Subscribe should work in one click" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6457
<kiko> oy!
<pochu> Hmm, I just received a mail which says that I've been subscribed to a blueprint. But doesn't say who subscribed me! :)
<ubotu> New bug: #177508 in blueprint "Tell who subscribed you to a blueprint in the notification mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177508
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> where should I ask for a removal of a particular package of a ppa ?
<kiko> see topic
<kiko> answers.launchpad.net
<jeromeg> thank you kiko
<kiko> you're welcome jeromeg 
<kiko> jeromeg, just saw that go in; mthaddon will sort it out as soon as he has a free moment.
<jeromeg> kiko: thank you very much, can i upload a package with the same name, but for the gutsy series ?
<kiko> jeromeg, not with the same version number
<jeromeg> kiko: ok thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #177516 in launchpad "Add archive test to mlist integration tests" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177516
<ubotu> New bug: #177519 in blueprint "No way to mark a blueprint invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177519
<ubotu> New bug: #177520 in malone ""Give feedback" is confusing and loses data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177520
<kalib> afternoon
<kalib> hey guys...anyone here is already using Kubuntu 8.04 ?
<kalib> i just wanna know if that problem with notebook ATI sound is ok now on 8.04... :/
<ubotu> New bug: #177523 in launchpad "new mailing lists don't get public archive symlink" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177523
<pochu> kalib: not the best place to ask, try #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> New bug: #177538 in launchpad "The hardware database page is using the wrong template displaying a 'no title'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177538
<ubotu> New bug: #177541 in launchpad "Cannot import git branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177541
<mwhudson> duplicate!
<poeloq_> re
<batoms> could someone please do a bazaar upgrade for me at bazaar.launchpad.net/~bauble/bauble/trunk/
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<Rinchen> thumper, ^^
<ubotu> New bug: #177557 in launchpad "Error while uploading file bigger than 60MB in +adddownloadfile form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177557
<pochu> argh with SF publicity mails... I hope you never do something similar :-)
<\sh> pochu, "Use LP to make money fast....Collect Karma for Coins" ? ,-)
<pochu> \sh: then seb128 would be rich ;)
<\sh> pochu, seb128 is cheating :)))
<ubotu> New bug: #177571 in launchpad "Need to find a way to migrate mailing lists from production to staging" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177571
<ubotu> New bug: #177572 in launchpad "Mailman archives have hardcoded links" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177572
<posingaspopular> hey all, i keep getting a 'no data' error when I try to paste a signed Ubuntu CoC into the launchpad
#launchpad 2007-12-20
<ubotu> New bug: #177582 in launchpad "launchpad karma go down if i commit in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177582
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down in at approx 01:00 UTC for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 120 mins | Translation exports are temporarily delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: ht
<pochu> mthaddon: ^ :-)
<jml> everybody loves a release
<pochu> Oh, is there a topic length limit?
<jml> pochu: it's entirely possible
<pochu> And do you know when the mailing lists will go beta?
 * Fujitsu thought they were on staging already.
<pochu> Really? That's nice to hear.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down in at approx 02:00 UTC for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 120 mins | Translation exports are temporarily delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: ht
<pochu> Fujitsu: do you know of an url where I can see it? I can't find anything there...
<somerville32> mthaddon, Is Launchpad still processing uploads?
<mthaddon> somerville32, it will be for another 30 mins or so 
<harrisony> 1 minute till launchpad goes down :D
 * somerville32 prays for launchpad.
<Fujitsu> Yay, it's back.
<harrisony> yay, party
<Fujitsu> Aha, so we can finally delete upstream links!
<Fujitsu> Though the UI is ugly.
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Join the beta team: ht
<lamont> hrm... looks like the build-queue-depth got cleaned up, too.
<lamont> although it still isn't a link to the actual dump of missing builds
 * lamont wonders if he should worry that all 3 hppa buildds are idle, expects it's just queue-builder running again
<Fujitsu> lamont: It could well be that various Soyuz bits haven't started yet.
 * Fujitsu thought we had the fixed queue-builder now.
<Fujitsu> So it's a bit less completely insane.
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> something like that
<Fujitsu> Oh, bleh, that didn't make it.
<lamont> 2007/354/04 98.8315 98.8886 98.0103 87.6458 97.4733 97.3818 97.0145
<lamont> nicer numbers.
<Fujitsu> Not bad, not bad.
 * lamont can't be bothered to remember which is which other than where i386 and hppa land. :-)
<Fujitsu> Right.
<lamont> i386 first, hppa is the low one. 
<Fujitsu> It will be good when I'm not sure which is hppa.
<lamont> in decreasing order, those are amd64, i386, powerpc, ia64, sparc, lpia, hppa
<lamont> so i386 amd64 ppc (duh... first 3 architectues and such), then came the hppa and ia64 architectures, then sparc and lpia
<lamont> iz chronological. :-)
<lamont> too much work to rearrange history when I add another column.
<tonyyarusso> Hey, quick question: I was wondering if teams could have address redirection like users.  As in, ubuntu-ca@ubuntu.com would forward to the default contact for the Ubuntu Canada team, etc., so that teams could have a more consistent contact address.
<elmo> tonyyarusso: launchpad doesn't run ubuntu.com email, so that's not really a launchpad question
<elmo> tonyyarusso: but it's a reasonable idea, but bear in mind CDC hosted loco teams are welcome to have aliases (that they can control), so you guys could standardize on contact@ubuntu-$CC.org too
<tonyyarusso> elmo: Really?  Hmm, okay.  What handles the Ubuntu member stuff then?  I was under the impression it was a side thing of LP.
<elmo> tonyyarusso: the data's pulled out of LP, ubuntu.com email itself is otherwise independent
<tonyyarusso> elmo: That actually would probably be nicer - IF we could actually control our hosting, which raises another question entirely... (See the RT queue for entries from myself and Brian Burger)
<elmo> tonyyarusso: err
<elmo> tonyyarusso: I'm not really sure what you mean by control your hosting.  but in any event, I only see a ticket from you in the queue, not Brian
<tonyyarusso> o rly?
 * tonyyarusso goes to look for updates
<elmo> tonyyarusso: I'll try to respond to it tomorrow, 'cos it's almost 5am here
<tonyyarusso> elmo: Here's Brian's - https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=207
<elmo> oh
<elmo> I didn't recognise blurdesign@ as Brian
<elmo> (i was visually scanning the email addresseS)
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, it hides pretty well.
<elmo> so anyway, I'll try and look at you and his.  sorry for the delay in responding, we've just been a bit swamped, but it's slowly getting better
<tonyyarusso> That part's not LP-related of course, but if you could see what you can do to speed up the RT turnaround in general that would be _much_ appreciated.  :)
<tonyyarusso> But for now...good grief go to bed you silly goose.
<slangasek> is anyone about who can help me understand why udev 117-3 hasn't reached the Ubuntu accepted queue yet despite having been uploaded >1h ago?
<slangasek> binary packages seem to be making it to the accepted queue just fine, I don't see any source packages there and udev in particular seems to be abnormally delayed
<bdmurray> Is codebrowse.launchpad.net not working?
<stdin> bdmurray: works here
<bdmurray> I'm getting 500s for python-launchpad-bugs and bughelper
<spiv> mwhudson: ^
<bdmurray> like this url
<bdmurray> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/revision/54
<stdin> yeah, I get 500 with revision/54 but not from http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/main/files
<spiv> I cannot view a revision on any branch I've tried.
<Fujitsu> Erm, Soyuz seems to have eaten many hundreds of builds.
<Fujitsu> The ~450 needs-build on hppa have evaporated.
<Fujitsu> In fact, I can't see any Ubuntu needs-build builds.
<Fujitsu> All needs-build (at the time of the rollout) build records seem to have entirely ceased to be. This is probably a bit of a problem.
<Fujitsu> lamont: Soyuz has brought hppa up-to-date for you.
<Peng> Well that's a way more efficient way to cut through the queue than actually building everything and stuff...
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<ubotu> New bug: #177621 in soyuz "Hundreds of builds incorrectly marked as superseded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177621
<mwhudson> what on earth
<StevenHarperUK> Does anyone know when the translation exports are due back?
<kiko-zzz> StevenHarperUK, jtv should have them fixed by tomorrow
<StevenHarperUK> wow that long -its been 3 days already,  they must have been *really broken
<jtv> StevenHarperUK: They were...
<jtv> StevenHarperUK: I have the fix, it just takes a lot of time to make _really sure_ it's the right one
<kiko-zzz> what happened was that with the DB refactoring the distribution series opening process became broken
<StevenHarperUK> Ok thanks for  the info - ill check back tommorrow
<kiko-zzz> and a side-effect of us running a broken import was exports breaking
<kiko-zzz> jtv, do you think the cleanup itself will take a long time to run?
<StevenHarperUK> Ah a DB change that breaks data is not a nice job to clean up - I don't envy that job
<jtv> kiko-zzz: it may...  I've got a test run that takes forever--but may be livelocked with another long-running query.
<mwhudson> huh, codebrowse seems to be working again, after not much more significant than a bunch of restarts :/
<Fujitsu> It's TurboGears. It can do what it wants.
<mwhudson> damn right
<mwhudson> anyways, means i can go and have breakfast
<Fujitsu> Heh.
 * Fujitsu wonders who destroyed *.ppa
<Fujitsu> Nice descriptive errors from PPA buildds: <Fault 8002: 'error'>
<kiko-zzz> Fujitsu, all of them?
<mwhudson> yay xml-rpc
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: They were all missing (no route to host or so) for a while, then some came back, some with the 'error' Fault, but I think they're all back now.
<Fujitsu> Soyuz hasn't regurgitated the builds it ate earlier, though :(
<Fujitsu> Oh, the PPA buildds are gone again.
 * kiko-zzz frowns
<kiko-zzz> bigjools?
<bigjools> oof - cprov/infinity were doing something with them
<cprov> Fujitsu: infinity is upgrading the PPA builders 
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<cprov> Fujitsu: they will be back in a bit (20 minutes or so)
<Fujitsu> cprov: Was the upgrade meant to destroy all needs-build builds and mark them superseded?
<cprov> Fujitsu: no
<Fujitsu> Well, it appears to have.
<kiko-zzz> cprov, hmmmm. wonder if that has to do with the patch that bigjools put in last
<bigjools> my patch didn't touch builds
<kiko-zzz> it didn't?
<Fujitsu> Making lots and lots of builds vanish is probably inadvisable.
<bigjools> you're talking about the obsolescence thing?
<kiko-zzz> bigjools, the patch we reviewed together. the candidate/elected patch.
<Fujitsu> See bug #177621, /+builds with the lack of hppa backlog, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/koffice2/1.9.95.1-0ubuntu4 for an example...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177621 in soyuz "Hundreds of builds incorrectly marked as superseded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177621
<bigjools> oh that patch
<TeTeT> quick thumbs up for the PPA help, it's really excellent. I wanted to upload a package, forgot all of the syntax for dput and got it working within 5 mins with help of LP->PPA->Help->PPAQuickStart.
<mtaylor> any launchpad admins around who can help me out with a hosted bzr branch? 
<mtaylor> I'm trying to do this: 
<mtaylor> bzr upgrade --dirstate-tags bzr+ssh://monty@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Endb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel
<mtaylor> which isn't working
<mtaylor> so then I tried it with sftp
<mtaylor> and then that aborted :(
<mtaylor> so now I can't restart the sftp bit, because I get
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/devel/.bzr.backup': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<mtaylor> so I'm guessing someone might actually have to do it there on the machine? 
<mtaylor> it would also be great if the same upgrade could be run on /~ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/telco-6.3, too...
<lamont> kewl. build queue depth now seems to match hardy/needs-build for at least hppa
<mwhudson> mtaylor: let me grub around on the filesystem for you
<mtaylor> mwhudson: thanks
<mwhudson> mtaylor: the branch you want to upgrade is at revision 379?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: "Added tags and updated update_from_swigsvn to use them."
<mtaylor> mwhudson: sound about right
<mwhudson> mtaylor: done, though you'll need to make some change to the branch to trigger mirroring before you'll be able to see the difference over http:
<mtaylor> mwhudson: cool. well I've got some changes I wanted to push that it wasn't letting me... 
<mtaylor> so let's see if it'll work now
<mwhudson> mtaylor: you want me to do ndb-connectors/ndb-connectors/telco-6.3 too?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: please. 
<mtaylor> w00t.
<mtaylor> push worked
 * Hobbsee waves
<mwhudson> telco-6.3 done too
<mtaylor> mwhudson: thanks a ton
<ubotu> New bug: #177653 in launchpad "Oops in new account creation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177653
<ubotu> New bug: #177657 in launchpad "OOPS confirming an non validated email address using the +editemails page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177657
<stdin> platinum buildd seems to have died
<kiko-zzz> look at that
<kiko> milestones in bug listings
<kiko> the future is here
<Kmos> also rhenium builld is dead
<Kmos> buildd
<Kmos> promethium
<Kmos> infinity is updating them
<Hobbsee> well then.  no need to look at why they've died.  good!
<Kmos> :)
<kiko> good ole infinity
<Hobbsee> he even fixed one of the bugs.  woo!
<elmo> I don't think infinity is updating them...
<pochu> I'm getting timeouts in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pochu> OOPS-719EB85
<Kmos> elmo: lamont told me that
<lamont> elmo: late my time last night there was a comment that cprov/infinity were doing some update-like activity
<lamont> <cprov> Fujitsu: infinity is upgrading the PPA builders 
<lamont> 1042 UTC
<cprov> lamont: nah, they are marked as 'timed out'
<lamont> yeah - that'd be different
<lamont> although, if one didn't let LP know one was managing them, ISTR they timeout... or was that connect-fail
<lamont> the more context-full version of things is that Kmos asked me in /query what was up, and I told him that at one point infinity was apparently updating them or something, and that, in any case, he should ask infinity, not me about them.
<lamont> <lamont> istr infinity was upgrading them.  and launchpad gets pissy when they don't respond because they're offline...
<lamont> admittedly, "was" is not exactly precise.
 * lamont makes a note to not provide guesses about such things in the future. :(
<cprov> lamont: Kmos: NOT OK builders rescued.
<cprov> lamont: btw, isn't build-farm clearly faster now ?
<kalib> hey guys...
<kalib> I downloaded the kubuntu 8.04 with a hope...but it didn't work.. :/
<kalib> until 6.10 my sound was pretty cool... but when i tried the 7.10 my sound was not working...and i saw it with so many people on google who has the same problem with notebooks...
<h4x0r7h1s> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<kalib> i was trieng the 8.04...but it's still not working... :/
<h4x0r7h1s> for the past like hour, TIMEOUT ERROR
<h4x0r7h1s> see OOPS 719F829
<kalib> ok...thanks i'll report it
<h4x0r7h1s> I can actually go to home, then to the ubuntu project
<h4x0r7h1s> hitting bugs makes it tell me to FOAD
<kalib> sure
<mwhudson> h4x0r7h1s: i'm trying to get the attention of the bugs developers 
<mwhudson> h4x0r7h1s: ah, they know about it
<kalib> anyone of you guys know what's goin on about this bug?? So many notebooks with ATI sound are not working...i saw so many people on google with the same problem...
<kiko> kalib, try #ubuntu
<kalib> you know... for a distro like (k)ubuntu, that says "the best desktop distro.." is a bad new.. :/
<pochu> kalib: 1) this is not the right place, 2) 8.04 is supposed to eat your cat, 3) file a bug.
<kalib> kiko but...here is the place to talk about bugs, or not??
<pochu> kalib: nope.
<pochu> That's bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<kalib> pochu i'm not talking only about 8.04... i said before... i was using 7.10
<kiko> kalib, this is the place to talk about launchpad
<pochu> kalib: #ubuntu-bugs is the right place. Let's move to there.
<kalib> ok..thanks... sorry... :/
<kiko> cprov, does bigjools know how to rescue builders himself if he needs to?
<cprov> kiko: any buildd-admins can do it via UI ($builder/+admin)
<kiko> cprov, is he a buildd admin?
<kiko> cprov, I suggest you start documenting these things somewhere
<cprov> kiko: uhm, let me check
<cprov> kiko: suggestion accepted.
<lamont> kiko: click on the name of the builder, click on 'administer buildd'
<lamont> cprov: "Trusted  (Required)"  That should change to reflect the true meaning in the PPA-world.
<kiko> yeah, known bug
 * cprov nods
<lamont> I figured it was... it's just one of those things that anyone who goes to +admin needs to know before they update a builder... I was fortunate enough to have cprov shoulder-surfing the first time I went tehre.
<lamont> for a ppa buildd, taht is
<cprov> kiko: btw, julian is a lp-buildd-admin via https://edge.launchpad.net/~soyuz-team membership
<Spads> bigjools: hey, could you queue a package on dogfood to see if amd64 builds okay?
<bigjools> Spads: is the amd64 dogfood builder there?  last time I looked the box had been nicked :)
<Spads> bigjools: yes, I nicked it
<bigjools> you put it back?
<Spads> temporarily
<kiko> like magic
<Spads> I need to test it
<bigjools> ok, I'll fire off some builds, hang on
 * Spads nods
<Spads> you won't be able to reset it
<Spads> but it should be listening for builds
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> crap
<bigjools> missing chroots
<bigjools> Sp
<Spads> oh?
<Spads> bigjools: the builder is?
<bigjools> no, dogfood
<bigjools> Spads: ok selenium just got a build
<Spads> looking good so far...
<Spads> hooray, it has log output now
<ubotu> New bug: #177717 in launchpad "+editemails needs to work when there is no preferred email" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177717
<kiko> bigjools, Spads: I can smell the dog food reheating 
<Spads> haha
<Spads> well, this is not even close to being in the state it once was
<Spads> but the builder seems to be doing something!
<bdmurray> kiko: hey there
<kiko> bdmurray! my god that's a ong time
<bdmurray> what?
<kiko> since I've spoken to you
<bdmurray> ah, right
<bdmurray> I posted this question to the launchpad users mailing list a bit ago
<bdmurray> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-August/001837.html
<bdmurray> and I'm trying setup the upstream relationship between "linux" and the linux kernel but I forget what I did in August
<bdmurray> So I'm a bit stuck it seems
<ubotu> New bug: #177721 in launchpad "Test suite doesn't clean up it's own tmp files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177721
<ubotu> New bug: #177724 in launchpad "File upload form should give an error message before you upload a file bigger than 60MB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177724
<kiko> bdmurray, hmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #177755 in launchpad "OOPS resetting password using the open id workflow" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177755
<bdmurray> Does anybody know where this bug expiry report is?
<cr3_> I interrupted a bzr push onto launchpad because my network connection went down and the progress was stalled. now, it seems I have a dead branch in my code section
<cr3_> when I try to republish, I get: bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/1e/db/.bzr/repository/lock/pending.298gv5cps463cc3u2ko0.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/1e/db/.bzr/repository/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/1e/db/.bzr/repository/lock/held already exists
#launchpad 2007-12-21
 * Fujitsu kicks kohnen.
 * Hobbsee kicks Fujitsu
 * Fujitsu is a good buildd.
<Hobbsee> heh :)
 * Fujitsu is glad to see the hppa queue backlog again.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah yes, good luck with that
<Hobbsee> lamont: can fix it, iirc
<Fujitsu> .......
<Fujitsu> The queues are going crazy.
 * Hobbsee has no power to cancel builds, etc
<Fujitsu> i386 has gained 25 in the past 10 minutes, hppa has lost nine.
<ubotu> New bug: #177797 in malone "Bug feeds should list source package name(s) in titles and descriptions in content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177797
 * Fujitsu wonders why Soyuz has dug up builds from April to build now...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: dogfood or normal?
 * Nafallo|THM wonders why Fujitsu isn't on jabber
<Fujitsu> Normal.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: mass giveback, perhaps.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I didn't see one, but perhaps.
<Fujitsu> Nafallo|THM: Because I got up half an hour ago, am sick, and forgot.
<Nafallo|THM> Fujitsu: you always forget. you should have gajim in your session :-)
<Fujitsu> I do.
<Fujitsu> But my session doesn't get closed overnight.
<Nafallo|THM> :-P
<Nafallo|THM> stop killing gajim then
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> gajim eh?
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> you could always try empathy
 * Fujitsu loves Gajim.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> Yeah, I used that too until I got the hang of empathy on gusty....
 * Hobbsee ponders trying that, instead of gaim
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Note that it only does Jabber.
<Fujitsu> Oh, Empathy?
<Hobbsee> either
 * Fujitsu should probably try that at some point.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> the zeroconf/avahi piece is nifty as well.  More or less the same functionality as pidgin ...just simpler
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> but I'm off topic for this channel :-)
 * Hobbsee thought you could get the other varieties also working thru jabber
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That's what I do.
<Fujitsu> Rinchen: Gajim does that too, of course.
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> true
<PibbRelay> <Rinchen> ** Rinchen runs way
 * Fujitsu is a bit suspicious of queue-mangler at the moment. 100 hppa builds have left Pending in the past 2 hours, with two buildds...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: sacrifice more goats.
<Hobbsee> and try a few pigeons
<Hobbsee> lamont: so what is the ppa meaning of "trusted" for the ppa builders?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i didn't get the benefit of cprov looking over my shoulder
 * lamont waves, gets ready to head to bed
<Hobbsee> night lamont 
<Fujitsu> Night lamont.
<ubotu> New bug: #177824 in soyuz "Build page for currently building builds has duplicate fields" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177824
<ubotu> New bug: #177827 in soyuz "Automatic depwait giver-back should know about ogre-model" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177827
<ubotu> New bug: #177833 in rosetta "percentages superimpose themself and become disorder in update session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177833
<sivang> moring all!
<Fujitsu> Hi sivang.
<sivang> It seems that my membership for ubuntu-members has expried today, can somebody fix that up and extend my membership period ? :)
<sivang> hey Fujitsu ! how you been doing ?
<Fujitsu> sivang: You'll have to poke a CC person about that.
<Fujitsu> sivang: Note that your membership won't lapse for a while, as you're in motu which is in ubuntu-dev which is in ubuntumembers.
<sivang> Fujitsu: I'm even still in ubuntu-dev for that matter 
<Fujitsu> sivang: Ah, they must have never got around to removing everyone.
<sivang> (and I certainly intend to do some more real work on hubackup for hardy, so I think my request is in place)
<sivang> who is a good CC person these days ? :)
 * Fujitsu isn't sure if anybody is around.
<sivang> shame I was bit too busy to notice the expiration messages
<sivang> oh dear, only now I saw an email from kiko
<sivang> does anybody know if he already went on his trip or still available online ?
<sivang> SteveA, stub : ^^ (hi btw, long time)
<daou> Has anyone tried to download translations from launchpad in the past week? I have been unable to do so since last Saturday
<daou> Could someone try to download a .po file from my project and send it to me? Would be much appreciated.
<daou> Nevermind, saw the the channel topic :P
<ubotu> New bug: #177857 in launchpad-answers "The "Select a project" search box won't disappear when clicking cancel under Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177857
<Fujitsu> bigjools: So, er, what actually caused my bug?
<Fujitsu> Or is that verboten?
<bigjools> just some bad code :(
<Fujitsu> Why have things gradually been getting superseded throughout the day? I would have thought they would have been done at once...
<bigjools> I'm not entirely sure!  
<bigjools> Does it look ok for you now?
<Fujitsu> It looks pretty good, but the queue is a bit shorter than I would have expected, and is getting shorter as things that had their sources superseded a month ago are getting superseded.
<Fujitsu> It could well be correct, though.
<sivang> hi matsubara !
<sivang> matsubara: do you know if kiko should be around?
<matsubara> hey sivang!
<matsubara> I don't know, he might.
 * Fujitsu knows he's leaving within a day or two, maybe already.
<matsubara> yeah, he told me he would be on holidays starting yesterday, but yesterday he's here all day :-)
<mwhudson> canonical employees aren't very good at being on holiday :)
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't Soyuz be marking DEPWAIT builds SUPERSEDED as it does with NEEDSBUILD?
<sivang> matsubara: hmm, I need to help him on a trip to here :)
<sivang> matsubara: he mailed me 10 days ago but I was too busy to notice :(
<sivang> matsubara: I hope he's getting well and to meet him, I understood he wanted to visit here
<matsubara> sivang: right. He'll likely contact you then.
<sivang> matsubara: do you know if he already went on the trip or took a flight ?
<matsubara> sivang: no idea, sorry.
<matsubara> sivang: he was in the London office, that's why I don't know.
<sivang> matsubara: sure np, how's stuff otherwise ? how are you doing ?
<matsubara> sivang: pretty good, thanks! looking forward for the holidays :-) How about you?
<sivang> matsubara: Coming back after a while of a break
<sivang> matsubara: I noticed you closed a couple of bugs of mine, good work :)
<sivang> (some of them I opened quite a while ago)
<matsubara> sivang: LP team has been busy :-)
<sivang> yes indeed
<ubotu> New bug: #177873 in soyuz "MANUALDEPWAIT builds should migrate to SUPERSEDED as NEEDSBUILD does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177873
<sivang> matsubara: if he comes here tell him to call me, I sent him my cell number
<sivang> thanks
 * sivang is off for a while
<ubotu> New bug: #177875 in soyuz "Builds for old releases not correctly superseded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177875
<Kmos> MOTU Q&A session in 11 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #177876 in malone "~user/+assignedbugs should not show bugs when a bugtask is assigned to user, and nomination exists for that bugtask but is assigned to a different user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177876
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> somebody looking for me?
<kiko> sivang!
<Rinchen> Hi kiko
<kiko> hey Rinchen 
<kiko> getting the hell out of here
<Rinchen> good good
<Rinchen> enjoy
<kiko> cheers
<Rinchen> ack the mobile number
<kiko> Rinchen, oh
<Hobbsee> holidays...you people suck.
 * Hobbsee is very jealous
<kiko> Rinchen, about the bugzilla document
<kiko> I don't know what to do with mark's comments
<Rinchen> I had a simple chat with BT last night. I'll contact him this morning and sort it out so we can send it through
<kiko> Rinchen, okay. please call me I'm happy to help
<kiko> on my way out now
<kiko> enjoy!
<Rinchen> safe flight
<kiko> flight? it's a taxi ride. :)
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> Rush hour you know...
<Rinchen> ever see one of those taxi's take a corner so tight it rides up on 2 wheels?
<Rinchen> :-)
<kiko> it's shabat dude
<kiko> nothing's happening
<kiko> fuck it, let's go bowling
<Rinchen> lol
<sivang> kiko: you here? :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<matsubara> mpt!
<mpt> hi matsubara 
<Rinchen> mpt!
<Rinchen> you're ears must have been ringing
<mpt> Rinchen, actually, I arrived 5 minutes too late for the fire alarm
<Rinchen> lol
<mpt> This channel's topic is too long
<jdstrand> hi! please point to the right forum if this is the wrong place, but I recently 'Nominated for release' a bug for all the releases.  I then updated the status for Hardy to 'Fix Released'.  Unfortunately, because it says 'Status tracked in Hardy', the bug disappeared off bug list for the package.
<jdstrand> bug #172260
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172260 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "[mysql] multiple vulnerabilities" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172260
<jdstrand> Is there a way to change it to 'Status tracked in Dapper'?
<jdstrand> (or really anything other than hardy)
<ubotu> New bug: #177919 in rosetta "Translators should be pointed to untranslated strings not to ALL." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177919
<Rinchen> <mpt> This channel's topic is too long
<Rinchen> mpt, yeah, I've been toying with the idea of stuffing it in help.lp.net and then just including the link above
<mpt> For me it ends with "| Join the beta team: ht"
<Rinchen> same here
<mpt> The existence of separate "Help" and "Support" sections is a symptom of something
<Rinchen> ya
<Rinchen> I just copied that into a text file so I can read it
<Rinchen> a good portion of the stuff after the meeting info is on the front page of help.lp.net
<Rinchen> maybe I should just update the frontpage with that info
 * Rinchen goes off to view the frontpage again
<Rinchen> oh mpt this is dangerous
<Rinchen> I'm rewriting a number of things on the front page
<Odd_Bloke> Danger, mpt Robinson.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation exports are temporarily delayed | Next developer meeting: Thu 10 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mpt> whoo
 * mpt wonders why Launchpad is offering to let him delete a packaging link
<mpt> ha, it's because bug 4556 is fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 4556 in launchpad "Can't remove link between project and source package" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4556 - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<Rinchen> ok mpt, I'm done tinkering with  https://help.launchpad.net
<mpt> ddaa, should I really have permissions to delete Ubuntu packaging links? I don't feel as if I should
<mpt> Don't get me wrong, everyone having permission is much better than the previous situation of no-one being able to
<mpt> but I'm not sure of the wikiality of packaging links
<gspr> I guess you people must be tired of this by now, but is it possible to have my PPA cleaned out? I posted a launchpad question, and the packages were removed from the overview, but the deb and source files still remain, so no new upload is possible.
<Rinchen> bigjools, ^^  we should add that to FAQ sir
<bigjools> Rinchen: +1 :)
<Rinchen> gspr, bigjools is building up an extended PPA FAQ to help with these sort of questions. 
<bigjools> gspr: unfortunately it's an admin procedure at the moment, but the next cycle should see new functionality that will enable you to delete packages yourself
<gspr> ok
<gspr> thanks guys
<gspr> the PPA is a great idea, by the way
<bigjools> it sure is!
<bigjools> but I might be slightly biased
<gspr> you're one of the creators?
 * gmb chuckles at the idea of bigjools as a god
<bigjools> lol
<bigjools> gspr: I work on the code, yes
<gspr> hehe
<gspr> it must be extremely practical for for example a small business with a few computers that doesn't need/want to run their own repository but still needs a few packages customized
<bigjools> indeed
<bigjools> we have a lot of improvements planned for PPAs
<pochu> \o/ yay for the SF bug status sync!
 * pochu expects a lot of bug mail soon :-)
<oly-> hi, can anyone help me i have hit a problem with bzr, it says it cannot rename a file and refuses to p[ull my code down exact error is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49186/
<oly-> its also stopping me from push code changes to launchpad as well
<mwhudson> huh wtf!
<mwhudson> oly-: what bzr version?
<oly-> 0.90-1 the one in gutsy
<oly-> i tried bzr commit at work to upload my code and got that error, came home and did a bzr pull and got the same error 
<oly-> so thats on 2 different computers
<mwhudson> oly-: file a bug, i guess
<mwhudson> but i've no real idea
<mwhudson> sadly, it's 30 minutes after i stop work for the last day for ten days...
<oly-> okay, where should i post the bug against bzr or launchpad ?
<oly-> i would guess launchpad, 
<oly-> i will ask in the bzr channel they might have some ideas as to whats wrong
<oliver_g1> hi
<oliver_g1> why is it that when searching in Ubuntu bugs for "flash md5" the "FlashPlayer installation problem, because of the MD5 Check ..." bug is not found?
<oliver_g1> yet when trying to report a new bug, it suggests this one?
<oliver_g1> did I mess up my search settings somehow?
<oliver_g1> oh I see... the bug it found is a duplicate; and the original one doesn't have md5 in title :-(
<oliver_g1> unfortunate :-(
<pochu> oliver_g1: feel free to edit the title to add it ;)
<oliver_g1> pochu: heh yes :-)
<oliver_g1> i can imagine the flood of subscribers who will tear down on poor me for spamming them :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #177949 in launchpad "Non-existent feeds url causing an oops instead of not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177949
<mpt> oliver_g1, you've just encountered bug 30307
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30307 in malone "Use terms from duplicate bugs to return originals in searches" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30307
<oliver_g1> mpt: yeah exactly
<oliver_g1> I would set it to confirmed if it wasn't already :-)
<blueyed> You don't get karma anymore for closing bugs from a changelog/sponsored upload?
<blueyed> ..because they now seem to get closed by LP Janitor instead.
<jelmer> is there a way to merge teams in launchpad?
<gmb> jelmer: If you file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad an admin should be able to tell you. I don't know for sure that it can be done, though.
<jelmer> gmb, ok, thanks
<gmb> np.
<ubotu> New bug: #177980 in launchpad "branch register should be harder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177980
<frenchy> Hi all, I'm trying to `bzr push` my branch but I'm getting "Unable to obtain lock lp--1221006420:///lock".
<frenchy> I know exactly why this is ... I killed the push half way through safe in the knowledge that bzr can do atomic transactions.
<frenchy> How can I kill the lock?
<frenchy> From what I've googled, this does not happen automatically.
<soren> frenchy: bzr break-lock
<frenchy> soren: Thanks, sorry, I should've checked the man page before google.
<soren> frenchy: :)
#launchpad 2007-12-22
<Fujitsu> lamont: Looks like you could have hppa finished for Christmas.
<lamont> Fujitsu: queue is empty, it wants a full give-back of the anything not buit
<Fujitsu> That's what I was meaning.
<Fujitsu> That's a few hundred, IIRC.
 * Fujitsu has confirmed that LP isn't being stupid about the empty queue - all the stuff that is marked as superseded is, in fact, superseded.
<lamont> cool
<Rinchen> hppa is always empty lamont  ;-)
<gspr> If I build a package for my PPA, I, like most people, find it convenient to add a ~ppaX to the package version. Can I do this without changing the changelog? It happens that I just grab a debian or hardy package and don't make any changes. Not that changing the changelog is a problem, but it sounds like the wrong way to do it
<Fujitsu> There are other ways to do it, but they are nasty, improper and confusing, so won't be mentioned here.
<Fujitsu> And they might not even work.
<gspr> heh, ok
<gspr> I'm just looking to do things the right way
<gspr> and I'm a bit confused: What decides which distribution version a package is built for?
<gspr> I always thought it was the distribution field in the changelog
<gspr> but that would mean the changelog had to be changed for every package simply imported from debian, and that doesn't seem to be the case
<Fujitsu> It is the distribution field in the .changes, which is derived from that in the changelog.
<Fujitsu> Right, the .changes are specially generated for syncs, or they're overridden internally.
<gspr> yeah OK
<Fujitsu> PPA has the suite override feature which allows you to do similar things.
<Fujitsu> (add a /hardy or whatever to the upload URL, and the package will go to hardy)
<gspr> so, not that it matters, but let's say I pull a package directly from debian and put it in my PPA. Should I make a changelog entry to change the version number to ~ppa1, or should I change the .changes?
<gspr> oh, right
<gspr> that's nice
<Fujitsu> A changelog entry is better.
<Rinchen> I'm off... have a happy next week folks
<Fujitsu> You too, Rinchen.
<gspr> Fujitsu: That's what I thought at first. Again, not that it matters, but wouldn't this mean that every single package in ubuntu would have an -ubuntuX version attached to it?
<gspr> if every import should be given a changelog entry
<Fujitsu> We don't change the version, as ours are official packages.
<gspr> ok
<gspr> thanks for the help
<Fujitsu> You probably want to let your packages be upgraded to the official ones if they appear, so you need to make your version sort lower, by appending ~ppa1 or similar.
<gspr> yeah
<poeloq> re
<Hobbsee> i think soyuz exploded.
<Hobbsee> does someone have root access to the buildds?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Why?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: because it appears that lots of stuff is failing, where it should be there, and we've suddenly lost about 500 needs-build
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if they attempted to build, but failed due to deps, every 40 seconds...
<Fujitsu> Which 500 and when?
<Hobbsee> well, there were a whole stack for hppa
<Hobbsee> just a couple of days ago
<Fujitsu> They're done.
<Hobbsee> they are?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11030532/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.rhythmbox_0.11.4-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure how, but they're legitimately out of pending.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: GNOME was broken for a while, perhaps.
<Fujitsu> That's a fairly normal failure.
<Hobbsee> Totals by arch:
<Hobbsee>     * sparc:612
<Hobbsee>     * i386:627
<Hobbsee>     * amd64:623 
<Hobbsee> ah, yup, you're right
<Hobbsee> (main, failed to install packages)
<Fujitsu> Failed to build?
<Hobbsee> no, no, install
<Fujitsu> Where?
<Hobbsee> exploded the day after release, too.  heh
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/hardy_probs.html
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> hppa's queue was empty just after rollout due to a bug I filed, but that got fixed a few hours later, and they came back. They dissipated again after a couple of days, but a number of checks that I've performed say that they're now in other sane statuses.
<Hobbsee> ah, good
<Fujitsu> So yes, Soyuz had its usual fatal bug just before release of a milestone, but it got fixed quickly :)
<Hobbsee> no, i didn't think they could all build that quick.
<Fujitsu> I think it's broken because esound-common has gone away.
<Fujitsu> Yes, that's it.
<Fujitsu> That will have broken... a lot.
<Fujitsu> ... it got demoted, then repromoted 3 hours later.
<Hobbsee> neat!
<Fujitsu> The esound-common binary seems to not exist in the archive.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: soyuz probably got hungry.
<ubotu> New bug: #178102 in soyuz "(Quick) promotion and demotion can lose binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178102
<ubotu> New bug: #178107 in rosetta "Translation download requests not fulfilled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178107
<Fujitsu> Dupe.
<kiko> shalom
<kiko> how is everybody
<kiko> kinda quiet I can see :)
#launchpad 2007-12-23
<ubotu> New bug: #178220 in launchpad ""Also affects project" cannot link to "subproject"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178220
<ubotu> New bug: #178224 in launchpad "Launchpad should support non-English languages." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178224
<ubotu> New bug: #178243 in launchpad "[Wishlist] Please, allow `wiki name` and `IRC channel` fields for teams and projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178243
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist. is there a project that needs an icon?
<Kerol> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #178245 in malone "Wishlist: add a "possible fix" vote system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178245
<Kerol> i'm curious about launchpad. i skimmed the wiki, but didn't find any usage restrictions
<Kerol> does that mean that it is possible to use launchpad also for non-coding projects?
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist. is there a project that needs an icon?
<``Cube> hello, im a tango artist. is there a project that needs an icon?
<pochu> https://edge.launchpad.net/~janitor incorrectly points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportTrackerJanitor, which doesn't exist
<ubotu> New bug: #178307 in launchpad "improve reporting form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178307
<batoms> could someone please do a bzr upgrade for me at bazaar.launchpad.net/~bauble/bauble/trunk/
<batoms> my connection is too slow
<batoms> i've created a launchpad question for this already but i'm a bit desperate to push my local changes to a remote server
<mariocesar_bo> Hello all, I am waiting two weeks to recieve a Download translation request for Elgg. https://translations.launchpad.net/elgg
<mariocesar_bo> This is normal?
<pochu> mariocesar_bo: /topic says they are delayed
<mariocesar_bo> pochu: I see, thanks
<danigm> hello, it's possible checkout and commit in launchpad? use bzr as svn?
<pochu> bzr checkout and bzr commit?
<danigm> yes, but commit don't work for me in a branch of launchpad
<danigm> Cannot lock: transport is read only
<danigm> I have this error when i try to commit my changes from a checkout of a branch in launchpad: bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.UnlockableTransport: Cannot lock: transport is read only: <bzrlib.transport.http._urllib.HttpTransport_urllib url=http://danigm@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edanigm/sweetter/sweetter/.bzr/repository/>
<stgraber> you seem to be trying to push to a http URL which is of course impossible, you should try with : bzr push bzr+ssh://danigm@bazaar.launchpad.net/~danigm/sweeter/sweeter
<stgraber> s/sweeter/sweetter/
<Martinp23> How can I delete a series from a project?
<\sh> hmm...could it be that LP has a problem with showing the correct changelog for a distro package? like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/thunderbird/+changelog it should show the changelog of the hardy version, but shows the version of gutsy({-security}
<\sh> oh well...I'll file a bug :)
<ubotu> New bug: #178352 in launchpad "LP doesn't honour the distro release when grabbing the changelog of a package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178352
#launchpad 2008-12-15
<ianm_> how should I get rid of the old/unused branch?  https://code.launchpad.net/luz
<ianm_> by vcs-imports
<mwhudson> ianm_: ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<ianm_> mwhudson: done https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/54488
<ianm_> thanks
<guax> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.  - Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<guax> got this on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wicd-devel/wicd/trunk/files
<spm> well guax has left, fyi everyone else, just bounced codebrowse.
<tim_abell> nuts. when it said 'name' i thought it meant /my/ name! https://launchpad.net/tim-abell
<tim_abell> apparently i am now a piece of software
<tim_abell> would anyone care to file a bug against me? eg, '... is an idiot'
<spm> tim_abell: would you like me to remove that for you?
<tim_abell> yes please :)
<spm> or rather rename?
<tim_abell> rename would be better
<tim_abell> photo-frame-prep is what i was after
<tim_abell> :D
<spm> one sec
<tim_abell> nice one
<tim_abell> ps, launchpad is the best idea ever
<spm> https://edge.launchpad.net/photo-frame-prep
<johannes> are you moving from github to lp? outof curiosity: why?
<spm> err - drop the edge bit - sorry
<tim_abell> super, thanks a millions
<tim_abell> or many millions perhaps
<spm> tim_abell: heh - you're as imaginative at names as we tend to be :-) we almost had something like "this_is_a_script_to_separate_wodgets_from_wibbles_on_pyhton_and_postgresql.py"
<tim_abell> lol
<tim_abell> it's a little geeky gift for the gf and her photo frame
<spm> cool
<tim_abell> engineer!=creative type
<spm> Terry Pratchett's: Leonard of Quirm is my role model ;-)
 * tim_abell breaks out wikipedia to pretend he remebers
<tim_abell> and can spel
<johannes> now that here's life: how to milestones and releases work together? I expected to be able to link a release t milestone ("hey that's done") but I don't find a way but they seem to be independent ...
<jml> spm: mine's Bloody Stupid Johnson.
<tim_abell> heh, excellent
<tim_abell> thanks again for your help
 * tim_abell returns to semi-reality
<spm> jml: remind me to never run any of your code in production. oh. wait. epic fai........<beeeeeeep> ;-)
<jml> spm: not *all* of my software has a horribly fatal flaw.
<spm> spm 1, jml 0 :-P
<spm> ... more like spm 1, jml 7395. but lets not quibble over details
<jml> :)
<ianm_> how do you specify that a branch is part of a series?
<spm> johannes: tbh, aren't too sure myself. I tend to use milestones as a "target" - something to aim towards; "releases" being a stake in the ground - this happened then. type of thing.
<ianm_> mwhudson: so I've switched the "initial-import" series over to use my trunk branch, is that enough to now delete the ~vcs-imports/luz/trunk branch?
<ianm_> mwhudson: https://code.launchpad.net/luz
<tim_abell> well, after all that, i'm pleased to announce https://launchpad.net/photo-frame-prep version 0.00000001 :)
<tim_abell> can launchpad read from github? not that it matters, i'm just curious
<ianm_> watch for roundoff error on the version number ;)
<ianm_> tim_abell: want some feedback on the GUI?  ﻿http://www.github.com/timabell/photo-frame-prep/wikis/screenshots
<tim_abell> um, sure
 * tim_abell hides
<mwhudson> ianm_: it's gone
<ianm_> mwhudson: thanks!  can I rename the series too?
<mwhudson> ianm_: yep
<tim_abell> ok, hit me ianm_
<ianm_> ﻿tim_abell: (I'll be gentle) ok, in no particular order...
<ianm_> tim_abell: are you using GLADE for the GUI?
<tim_abell> to be honest, i can't remember, it was my first encounter with python guis
<tim_abell> and i did it a few months back now
<ianm_> tim_abell: did you use a graphical GUI design tool?
<tim_abell> yes
<tim_abell> oh yeah, there we go http://www.github.com/timabell/photo-frame-prep/tree/master/gui.wxg wxGlade
<johannes> spiv: and how do you say "aim reached"? Simply setting the miletone inactive?
<ianm_> tim_abell: 1) window should have a 6px border width
 * tim_abell takes notes
<ianm_> tim_abell: GTK has a "pick directory" button widget, I recommend you use that
<ianm_> tim_abell: 3) use a stock button for Go, which will give it an icon and free translation
<spiv> johannes: ?
<johannes> ag
<johannes> arg
<johannes> was to spm :-)
<tim_abell> cool, thanks ianm_
<ianm_> tim_abell: the "process subfolders" checkbox belongs up with the Input Directory widgets, probably right under the new "Pick Directory" button
<tim_abell> i'll make a note for myself in the bug tracker for next time i look at it
<tim_abell> yes, good point
<spm> johannes: heh. you aren't the only one to do that; usually it's the other way. People ping me vs spiv :-)
<johannes> that goes worse,myformer boss was called "johann" and a colleague "jo" - that's fun on internal irc :-)
<spm> johannes: in answer tho: via "here's the new hotness tarball"; that is the release, an annouce is separately made (ooo reminds me did a release on the w/e - need to announce). the milestone is then ignored - effectively - expect for historical purposes.
<spm> I'm not suggesting I like this tho. Seems.. untidy.
<tim_abell> logged as https://bugs.launchpad.net/photo-frame-prep/+bug/308044 seeing as i have a memory like a sieve
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308044 in photo-frame-prep "suggested gui improvements" [Undecided,New]
<tim_abell> ooh, spooky
<ianm_> tim_abell: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20426976/Export%20to%20Photo%20Frame.png
<ianm_> tim_abell: something like that...
<tim_abell> wow
<tim_abell> that's cool
<johannes> spm: ok, good, I at least didn't miss an option to do that then :-)
<ianm_> tim_abell: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gup/hig/2.0/design-window.html
<ianm_> mwhudson: thanks for the help.  it looks way better now.  just "lp:luz.  Series: trunk"
<tim_abell> oh, i'd never looked at that (as you can tell). thanks, this is all most helpful
<mwhudson> ianm_: good :)
<ianm_> mwhudson: it was becoming a problem, people checking out the old version via the instructions "bzr branch lp:luz"
<ianm_> mwhudson: how can I 'bzr upgrade' the branch in launchpad?  it keeps telling me to do that for better performance
<ianm_> Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-44825360:///~ian-mcintosh/luz/trunk/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<mwhudson> ianm_: bzr upgrade lp:luz should do it
<mwhudson> ianm_: though i can do that for you from a machine in the data centre if you like, which will be much quicker
<ianm_> sure if you like.  is it safe?  I don't have a complete checkout (just lightweight ones)
<ianm_> maybe I'll branch now then we can go ahead with the upgrade
<mwhudson> it's probably a good idea to have a back up, yes
<mwhudson> (though bzr upgrade makes a backup first)
<ianm_> it's up to rev 950.  do balloons fall in the data center when it hits 1000 commits?
<ianm_> if not maybe you could set that up when you're in there
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> ianm_: what format do you want it upgraded to?  packs?
<ianm_> mwhudson: recommendation?
<ianm_> mwhudson: I know nothing about the formats
<mwhudson> ianm_: packs is probably the best performance/compatibility trade-off now
<ianm_> mwhudson: can it be changed later?
<mwhudson> yes
<ianm_> mwhudson: in that case, OK let's go with packs
<mwhudson> in progress
<ianm_> mwhudson: great.  I've branched it successfully
<mwhudson> ianm_: and done
<ianm_> mwhudson: thanks!
<ianm_> the message is gone
<S-i-A> again
<S-i-A> hi
<ianm_> mwhudson: although it still takes ages to branch!  is that just a property of bzr?
<mwhudson> ianm_: are you branching into a repo?
<S-i-A> again my files isn't imported from rosseta*!!??
<ianm_> mwhudson: just running  bzr branch lp:luz
<S-i-A> and the msgfmt -c finde nor errors
<S-i-A> why u don't accept that!?
<spm> S-i-A: rosetta was closed over the w/e for Jaunty updates. Has been re-enabled about 40ish minutes ago.
<spm> S-i-A: wasn't *meant* to be such a long period - oversight. :-(
<mwhudson> ianm_: it should be pretty quick
<S-i-A> spm: must i upload againd or what ?
<ianm_> mwhudson: I'll time it here
<spm> S-i-A: I shouldn't think so - the backlog should be pickedup and carried forward. But I may be wrong...
<ianm_> mwhudson: I assume this is known "Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)"
<mwhudson> ianm_: you must be using a fairly old bazaar to be seeing that
<ianm_> mwhudson: Bazaar (bzr) 1.3.1
<spiv> That counts as fairly old :)
<mwhudson> ianm_: newest is 1.10 now
<ianm_> is that apt-get installable in 8.04 ?
<mwhudson> if you enable the bzr ppa, yes
<spiv> (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu hardy main
<spiv> )
<ianm_> spiv: thanks!
<ianm_> cool, that is many times faster doing a branch
<ianm_> 3m32.082s to 1m4.870s
<mwhudson> wow
<ianm_> mwhudson: ?
<mwhudson> ianm_: quite an improvement
<mwhudson> the .bzr is about 13 megs, so that comes out at about 200kb/s average speed
<mwhudson> which seems decent enough
<wgrant> Launchpad, you have failed hard.
<BUGabundo_work> hi everyone
<BUGabundo_work> any one knows that launchpad bug
<BUGabundo_work> where an extra string is attached to the /+filebug/ and it returns a "lost something" page?
<BUGabundo_work> its a bug in apport-cli, I think
<thekorn> BUGabundo_work, In my experience this is because launchpad is a bit slow, you can solve this problem by refreshing the page a bit later
 * BUGabundo_work trying again
<BUGabundo_work> yeah
<BUGabundo_work> now it worked!
<BUGabundo_work> should I file a bug?
<thekorn> I think this issue is known, there where some discussions on friday here in this channel about it
<BUGabundo_work> okay
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<BUGabundo_work> I remember seeing an email about it, on lp-users
<BjornT> BUGabundo_work: did you first get a 404, and then when you reloaded you got the page you expected (still with the string attached at the end)?
 * wgrant blames replication, as he has seen a looooot of lag on staging since it was introduced there.
<BUGabundo_work> well the 1st 2 times it failed with a some what 404
<BUGabundo_work> then when you told me to refresh, I had to open a new apport-cli bug, and it worked, so I couldn't test the refresh
<BUGabundo_work> FYI I'm on edge
<MvG> Hi! Anyone here from vcs-imports who can try to get https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vpnc/trunk working again, possibly by re-importing it, or should I file a question for Launchpad itself to get this done?
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: intellectronica
<abli> Hi! what are valid 'section' names I can use in a package I want to upload to my PPA?
<abli> (I tried 'main' and 'universe' and they were not accepted)
<intellectronica> cprov, do you know the answer to that?
<cprov> abli: those are components.
<cprov> abli: there is a open bug to expose the the valid sections
<cprov> abli: go with 'Section: misc' for now
<abli> so, how do I find out a valid section?
<abli> ok.
<cprov> abli: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/299034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299034 in soyuz "Soyuz does not have a facility to manage sections" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo_work> good afternoon intellectronica
<intellectronica> hi BUGabundo_work
<intellectronica> i'm just off to get something to eat, but how can i help you today?
<BUGabundo_work> oh nothing
<BUGabundo_work> just saying hi
<abli> I published my package, with got built on all three archs (i386, amd64 and lpia) but my ppa page (https://launchpad.net/~abeld/+archive) still says "Packages [...] 0 binary packages". Shouldn't those 3 binary packages show up there? (after all, it did get built.)
<BUGabundo_work> just got from lunch my self
<FarInTheWoods> Hi people, I have a little question for you : I'm actually translating english text to french... but when I find a typing error in the english text, what can I do to fix it?
<intellectronica> BUGabundo_work: ah cool :)
<cprov> abli: binaries take up to 20 minutes to be published.
<intellectronica> henninge: can you answer FarInTheWoods?
<abli> cprov, even after getting built? ok. Thanks.
<cprov> abli: yes.
<henninge> FarInTheWoods: Hi!
<FarInTheWoods> I just woke up and I'm kinda dizzy, anyone can help me? ^^
<FarInTheWoods> Hi :D
<abli> FarInTheWoods, I would notify the maintainer of the english text, ie. file a bug
<henninge> FarInTheWoods: You will have to contact the maintainer of the project.
<FarInTheWoods> Ah, I see
<FarInTheWoods> Thanks then
<FarInTheWoods> Have a nice day
<henninge> FarInTheWoods: The English text is usually found directly in the source code and must be fixed there.
<FarInTheWoods> Yeah
<henninge> FarInTheWoods: Have a nice day, too.
<FarInTheWoods> ;)
<henninge> :)
<FarInTheWoods> Oh, another thing, when I file the bug... I assign it to the package where there was the typing error, or anywhere else? (just to be sure)
<intellectronica> FarInTheWoods: if you can file it on the upstream project, that would probably be more appropriate
<FarInTheWoods> An "upstream project" is like ddtp-ubuntu-main, ddtp-ubuntu-universe, ... ?
<FarInTheWoods> I'm new to launchpad :p
<FarInTheWoods> For exemple
<FarInTheWoods> This bug 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+bug/307074' take us to 'https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ubuntu/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/en_CA/23916/+translate'. In this case, on what project I should assign the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307074 in ddtp-ubuntu "mistype in english description" [Undecided,New]
<FarInTheWoods> Ok, I found, thanks anyway
<splodge> Is there any way to delete a blueprint on launchpad? I can't seem to find a button or a link anywhere.
<BUGabundo_work> AFAIK no splodge. you have to mark it as invalid
<splodge> Ok thanks
<BUGabundo_work> BjornT & wgrant refreshing after a 404 seems to work! it just happened again!
<BUGabundo_work> and the attached file of the apport-cli doesn't get lost
<Peng_> Is LP going to stackify mirrored branches?
<Peng_> Somehow? Magically?
<Ursinha> Peng_, I'm not sure, maybe if you define a mirrored branch as focus of development
<Ursinha> but I'm just logically guessing, not sure
<Ursinha> don't know if it's possible, actually
<Peng_> That's where the magic comes in. :)
<intellectronica> Peng_: sounds like it would make sense for imported branches. don't know about mirrored ones. i'll try to find an answer from someone who knows better
<bac> hi intellectronica
<intellectronica> hi bac
<bac> intellectronica:  as CHR please ignore email to feedback re: project sachco.  those are due to me testing a script
<intellectronica> bac: ok. thanks for letting me know
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fa says "No translations recorded from       Ubuntu Persian Translation Reviewers.".
<zwnj> Why the "Translations" tab doesn't show a summary about team-members' translations?
<zwnj> that could be very useful...
<Peng_> I hope someone will send a confirmation email so everyone will know for sure if they made it onto the new launchpad-users list.
<MTecknology> kiko... where are you
<cody-somerville> not here
<beuno> MTecknology, last time I saw kiko, he had a raging fever
<beuno> so I'd expect him to be getting some rest
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> that explains the delay in my question
<MTecknology> I hope he gets better soon
<MTecknology> Being sick - never fun
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, whats your question?
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/53961
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: Sum it up: I'm trying to use those plugins and need my trust root added to launchpad. I figured out how to use the thing, but it doesn't look like the trust root was setup right.
<cody-somerville> Rinchen, ^^
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: Rinchen: Stuart Metcalfe said "Your site's
<MTecknology> trust root should be shown at the top of the page when you attempt to
<MTecknology> log in to launchpad."
<MTecknology> When I try to log in I see "SD Loco RP"
<MTecknology> Sorry for the line breaks, I'm not sure why tbird is doing that on my emails.
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: so, is somebody going to get to it? It seems like every time somebody expresses interest they run off. Apparently my question makes people sick too.
<MTecknology> I gotta run, I'm gonna try to sell back some books of mine - ttyal
<Rinchen> hi
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/landscape-client    ﻿lp  >  Ubuntu > “landscape-client” package 
<CarlFK> links to: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source
<CarlFK> shouldn't it go to something about landsacpe-client?
<CarlFK> I am trying to find a description of what landscape is, and failing... not sure whos problem that is
<Nafallo> http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/landscape  too :)
<CarlFK> shouldn't there be a link from ﻿https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source ?
<MTecknology> Rinchen: thanks :)
<MTecknology> Rinchen: Go figure I'd be the one to find a bug in something :P - I tend to break things like that.
<MTecknology> Thanks for fixing the issue in it so fast. :D
<Hobbsee> kiko: thanks :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, ah, glad you liked it. it was my last one
<Hobbsee> kiko: :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: after wondering "why me?", yes
<beuno> kiko!
 * Hobbsee waves to beuno
<beuno> hey hey Hobbsee
<beuno> how's it going?
<Hobbsee> beuno: pretty good.  Got home eventually :)
<kiko> wgrant, mail me your address so I can send you one, we ran out of Ls before I found you
<beuno> Hobbsee, I'm glad you did. When did you get there?
<Hobbsee> beuno: ~20 hours ago?
<Hobbsee> beuno: we only had a 10pm SF time flight, though
<Hobbsee> had an interesting time trying to get there - a fair bit of it on foot.
<Rinchen> MTecknology, did it work? and you're welcome
<beuno> Hobbsee, welcome back to IRC then  :p
<Hobbsee> beuno: :P
<Rinchen> MTecknology, unping, I see the reply in the ticket. Thanks! I'll get the docs updated
<Hobbsee> beuno: i was going to leave it, but forgot
<beuno> Hobbsee, this channel would be very quiet if you did  ;)
<Hobbsee> beuno: oh really now?  That seems like an interesting test.
<Hobbsee> artigas needs a poke too.  wonder where infinity is
<_Groo_> hi/all
<_Groo_> any lauchpad devs around?
<beuno> _Groo_, all kinds of them
<beuno> what can we help you with?
<_Groo_> hi beuno
<_Groo_> im assisting the kubuntu devs, and im in the process of packaging the new koffice2 beta4
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly it appears that the ABS cant use universe packages, is that true?
<kiko> ABS?
<beuno> ABS?
<kiko> isn't that braking technology
<_Groo_> the automated build system
<_Groo_> the PPA builder :P
<_Groo_> im a getdeb dev also, and thats how we call the builder :D
<kiko> _Groo_, do you mean our PPA build system or something else?
<_Groo_> yeah, the PPA build system.. aparently he cant use universe packages, so im having a hard time compiling the koffice package
<kiko> you absolutely can use universe packages
<kiko> that's just plain 100% untrue. :)
<kiko> next question!!
<_Groo_> kiko: so why is the ppa complaining about not found libs which ARE in universe? i already activated it to use backport
<_Groo_> can you guys check it out?
<kiko> _Groo_, would have to see your build log to answer that.
<_Groo_> sure:
<kiko> but your build log will tell you
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<_Groo_> kiko: the build logs just tell me he cant find/use the packages..
<kiko> _Groo_, o log do build em si, não o link do seu PPA
<_Groo_> kiko: brasieiro ou portugues?
<_Groo_> kiko: so um seg
<kiko> sou brasileiro
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/+build/811078/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.koffice2_1.9.98.3-1ubuntu4~padoka3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Hobbsee> hrm.  thatshould be there
<_Groo_> kiko: ? viste?
<kiko> _Groo_, Hobbsee: there's something wrong with the dependencies being set for that archive. hang on.
<kiko> Hobbsee, note that it only requests main packages
<kiko> cprov, you still around?
<Hobbsee> kiko: good point
<Hobbsee> how odd.  they used to work
<kiko> padoca. me amarro nesse nome
<_Groo_> kiko: padoca.wordpress.com :)
<kiko> yeah, something's broken.
<kiko> I'll call cprov, wanted to call him wanyway
<_Groo_> kiko: something in the ppa or with my package?
<kiko> with the PPA dependency config, I want to know how bad this is
<_Groo_> kiko: nice, so im not crazy
<Hobbsee> kiko: extremely, i'd expect.  I'm surprised that this is the first lot of screaming, so it must be fairly new
<kiko> Hobbsee, that's why I think it's not so bad
<Hobbsee> kiko: unless i'ts this particular buildd?
<kiko> nothing's changed for the past weeks
<wgrant> kiko: Ah, thanks, I had wondered about that.
<kiko> Hobbsee, no, it looks like we're telling it lies
 * wgrant wonders if his mail is unbroken yet.
 * Hobbsee borks wgrant's entire system
<Hobbsee> kiko: ah
<wgrant> kiko: Jaunty's doing quite a good job itself.
<wgrant> Er, Hobbsee^^
<Hobbsee> hah
<_Groo_> kiko: can you fix the build system without me having to upload the entire beast again?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> maybe. let's see
<_Groo_> kiko: :)
<_Groo_> kiko: ?
<kiko> _Groo_, Hobbsee: so interesting problem (but not a new one)
<kiko> the thing is that this package is actually in main, currently
<kiko> so because the ogre model is being enforced, it doesn't ask for universe dependencies
<Hobbsee> ppa obliterated ogre model long ago, though
<kiko> it actually didn't
<Hobbsee> it shouldn't be being enforced.
<kiko> it's just that you usually don't notice it
<Hobbsee> errr.....
<_Groo_> kiko: so how can i build this damn pakcage?
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure that that's *wrong*
<Hobbsee> or if it's not, the changelogs for launchpad were wrong
<cprov> _Groo_: let me adjust your dependencies to override ogre-model (the way it should be for backports)
<kiko> _Groo_, the easy way is to get cprov to hack in a dependency for your PPA, but I had a quick chat with him about the ogre model and PPAs and I kinda feel like Hobbsee -- that the ogre model does more harm than help in PPAs..
<cprov> _Groo_: what's lp-name ?
<_Groo_> cprov: paulo.miguel.dias
<_Groo_> cprov: thanks btw :)
<_Groo_> where can i get more info about ogre model? and ppa building in general? the help is not very helpfull :D
<kiko> the help is generally pretty complete unless you run into corner cases :)
<_Groo_> kiko: hmm ok
<_Groo_> kiko: and this is one of those corner cases :P
<LarstiQ> ogres, hmm
<_Groo_> kiko: is it fixed now? can i try rebuild the package?
<cprov> _Groo_: that's not your lp name :-/
 * kiko gives _Groo_ 5 ounces of patience
<_Groo_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias
<_Groo_> kiko: :)
<_Groo_> cprov: sorry cprov :P
<cprov> _Groo_: oh, dashes ;)
<_Groo_> cprov: yeah, sorry :(
<_Groo_> so can you guys explain to me exactly what happend to my ppa account?
<_Groo_> since koffice-kde4 exists it wasnt using universe, thats it?
<kiko> it is in main in ubuntu proper
<cprov> _Groo_: ppa builders are following the ogre-model for the component where koffice is published in the ubuntu primary archive (main)
<Hobbsee> cprov: why, and when was this change made?
<_Groo_> cprov: whats the ogre-model? besides being green and full of layers
<cprov> _Groo_: source published in main and only build-dep on other packages in main, restricted -> main + restricted, universe -> main + universe, ..
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: main can only build against main, basically
<cprov> Hobbsee: this change was made when we enabled you to include -backports  or -proposed in PPAs.
<_Groo_> cprov: so i would have to rename the package koffice2-kde4 for ex? that would build against universe?
<Hobbsee> cprov: where was that decision published?
<Hobbsee> (and when was it made?)
<kiko> cprov, how surprising, I dind't know that either. how long ago was that?
<_Groo_> there is this little technoloy called blogging that does wonders for this kind of info...
<cprov> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/249860, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/276024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249860 in soyuz "Expand ArchiveDependencies code/data" [High,Fix released]
<wgrant> cprov: That was done to remove the security special-casing?
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: launchpad used to do comprehensive user-facing changelogs.  Then it stopped
<wgrant> Maybe you can give us back components and let us do PPA overrides now...
<cprov> wgrant: getting there, the -backports case is special, it's the only case we want to explicitly override ogre-model.
<wgrant> cprov: In primary, yes. But in PPAs it is different...
<cprov> _Groo_: can you retry your build, please
<wgrant> And why is IArchive.syncSource restricted to launchpad.Edit? I hope that was just a quick fix for the bug.
<_Groo_> cprov: ok, rebuilding
<cprov> wgrant: PPAs only have main, or do you mean ppas build-deps from primary ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: and why do these changes require the ogre model existing again for ppas?
<cprov> wgrant: it was, I have a branch with the proper fix
<wgrant> cprov: Wasn't the problem here that it's following ogre-model with the Ubuntu overrides in PPAs?
<wgrant> Note that I haven't read the whole conversation, and am still asleep.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yes, but this is now a feature, not a bug.
<wgrant> cprov: With a fix for the other permissions bug too? I can hope...
<cprov> wgrant: yes, everything under control
<wgrant> Good, good.
 * wgrant is also a bit unsure that 'default' is the best name for the initial PPA, which is all that most people will have.
<_Groo_> i would love to see a better search for packages in ppas... like package.ubuntu but for ppas
<Hobbsee> _Groo_: i thought there was one
<cprov> _Groo_: has it already started to build ?
<oojah> Hobbsee: I think that useful changelogs are a key feature of open source software.
<wgrant> oojah: It's not open source, yet...
<Hobbsee> oojah: launchpad isn't open sourced.  But yes, i'd agree (and do not work for the company)
<oojah> Yeah yeah, you understand the point though.
<oojah> I wasn't trying to dig about that.
<_Groo_> cprov: started 4 min ago.. still building.. it it passes the dependency fase it will take a while to finish :D
<_Groo_> Hobbsee: wheres that search feature?
<cprov> _Groo_: and that means *issue fixed*
<wgrant> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas lets you find which PPAs have various packages.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that.
<_Groo_> wgrant: niiiiiiiice :)
<_Groo_> wgrant: not going to ask where i could find that info :P
<_Groo_> cprov: aparently its building.. 8 min now :)
<mkanat> Even once launchpad is OSS, you guys still expect it to be centralized, yeah?
<mkanat> That is, not something that people would go around installing locally.
<_Groo_> mkanat: yeah sure.. wink wink...
<_Groo_> mkanat: i dont have ANY use for it locally.. i swear... ahn ahn..
<mkanat> lol
<oojah> The strength of launchpad for me is the community around it, so I'm not particularly bothered about local installs.
<_Groo_> mkanat: so, just open up the source. ill just look at it..
<mkanat> Honestly, I suspect nobody would want to go to the hassle of setting it up locally, just from experience with these sorts of things...
<_Groo_> oojah: true.. i like launchy but the build system integration is too powerful to just dont use it for a internal lab for ex
<mkanat> Also, I highly doubt that it has the kind of installation instrumentation required for normal humans to run it elsewhere.
 * wgrant is hoping that that will be a sufficient barrier.
<oojah> I wouldn't be surprised if other sites pop up much like there are sourceforge installs - just very few.
<der|kunstler> how do I remove milestones ?
<_Groo_> wgrant: mkanat: so you are releasing it as open source and praying for no one to use it.. that makes sense
<mkanat> _Groo_: I'm not part of the "you".
<_Groo_> mkanat: so to speak.. i dont know who is who anyway :D
<mkanat> _Groo_: Fair enough. :-)
<mkanat> I do, but I figured I'd come and ask the channel instead. :-)
<wgrant> I'm not part of the 'you' either.
<mkanat> kiko: Is Graham in here or should I email him if I have questions?
<kiko> gmb should be here, but he's going to be long gone by now
<rockstar> mkanat, it's best to just ask the questions in general.
<mkanat> rockstar: These are very gmb-specific questions about how the external-bugtracker access stuff works.
<mkanat> rockstar: But I suppose other people might know.
<mkanat> kiko: Okay. :-)
<rockstar> mkanat, yea, those are pretty gmb specific, but the bugs team could probably help.
<mkanat> Basically, I was wondering what Launchpad uses Launchpad.count() for in the Bugzilla plugin.
<kiko> wgrant, you know.. I hate default too. but what could we have instead?
<wgrant> kiko: I don't know either...
<gmb> mkanat: I am around if you want to ask me some questions. I am, however, jetlagged, so no promises about how coherent I'll be...
<mkanat> gmb: Hahaha, okay.
<mkanat> gmb: What do you use Launchpad.count() for?
<mkanat> gmb: I'm working on a requirements document for upstreaming the stuff that's currently in the plugin, and I don't think upstream will want a count() function, so I'm looking for what we can do that would give you what you need equivalently.
<gmb> mkanat: At the moment I don't think we use it for anything. I'm not sure that losing it would be all that painful.
<mkanat> gmb: Ah, okay.
<gmb> s/I don't think// - I just checked :)
<mkanat> gmb: What about the limit/offset stuff for get_bugs?
<mkanat> gmb: Although actually, that's not that hard.
<mkanat> That's something that we can do upstream.
<gmb> mkanat: Right. We don't use it at present but once we start syncing whole bug reports I suspect we'll use it quite a bit.
<mkanat> Okay.
<mkanat> gmb: One of the things may be implementing a "search" function upstream--have you seen any particularly good APIs for searching bugs, in any of the trackers you've interfaced with?
<gmb> mkanat: Not really, no. That said, I've not really been look for them.
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. It's fine, I think I have some ideas.
<gmb> Cool.
<mkanat> gmb: You need to be able to link to specific comments in bugs, yeah?
<mkanat> gmb: So Bug.comments() has to return sufficient information for you to be able to do that, yeah?
<mkanat> (I ask because, unfortunately, calculating that information is the most intensive thing that Bug.comments() has to do. :-( )
<MFen> ok! i have my python package for my PPA building.
<gmb> mkanat: Right. Basically, we need the bug id and the comment id; everything else we can (and do) work out for ourselves.
<mkanat> gmb: But you need the comment number as it is relative on the bug, yeah?
<kiko> is that number stable?
<mkanat> Not just the global comment id?
<mkanat> kiko: Mm, theoretically.
<kiko> we don't have stable IDs in our DB
<kiko> (launchpad)
<mkanat> kiko: It could change.
<MFen> so my next question regards this: Version numbers must be unique, even for identical packages that are targetting different Ubuntu distributions. If you want to upload the same package for more than one Ubuntu distribution you should add a suffix of the distribution name to the version number.
<mkanat> kiko: The comment id never changes, the comment number possibly could.
<mkanat> Particularly in the DST hour. :-(
<gmb> mkanat: So, we currently do this:
<gmb> 1) Get all comment IDS for the bug
<MFen> what's the correct thing to if i want to make identical packages? should there be one entry in the changelog for each distribution per package change? or are we talking about completely forked debian/ directories and changelogs?
<gmb> mkanat: 2) Work out what we haven't imported
<kiko> MFen, if it's /exactly/ the same source and binaries you can just copy them to other releases
<gmb> mkanat: 3) Fetch those that we need
<kiko> MFen, if it requires a rebuild, then you need a new source version
<gmb> mkanat: So, as long as we can say to Bugzilla "Give me the comments for this bug" we're okay.
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. So if the "number" return argument of Launchpad.comments() went away, you'd still be OK?
<MFen> kiko: i think i need a new source version; it's linked against a library which conceivably is different between distributions
<gmb> mkanat: Yes. We don't use the 'number' parameter at the moment.
<kiko> MFen, if it requires a rebuild, yeah
<MFen> kiko: so how do i manage that? do i have to make two changelog entries every time i want to publish to my ppa?
<mkanat> gmb: Great!
<kiko> MFen, well, it depends -- can you not really make a single compile work on both releases?
<MFen> kiko: well, suppose hardy has libqdbm14 1.4.13 and intrepid has libqdbm14 1.4.14 .. there's no reasonable way to set that up in one compile is there?
<MFen> that's one of the libraries i link against
<kiko> MFen, and the binary API is different?
<wgrant> If the ABI doesn't change (which it looks like it didn't in this case), you don't need to rebuild.
<MFen> i'll be honest, i'm not 100% sure what that means. i think they export almost all of the same symbols?
<wgrant> We don't rebuild the whole archive just to open a new release.
<mkanat> gmb: If we switched to using Bugzilla's normal login system, with a username and password (instead of the token system), would that work?
<wgrant> A new ABI version is required only when old symbols are broken.
<wgrant> Introducing new symbols is OK.
<MFen> ok
<wgrant> If the package name is the same, you don't need to rebuild.
<MFen> and that would mean a new package name (libqdbm15) right?
<MFen> i see
<gmb> mkanat: Hmm... That, I'm unsure about. That means having to maintain per-bugtracker authentication data in Launchpad, which means granting *someone* the permission to update it, which is then open to annoying abuse.
<mkanat> gmb: The token-based authentication system would be the most intensive thing to upstream. Well, maybe the second-most-intensive.
<gmb> mkanat: Intensive how? In terms of the network traffic?
<mkanat> gmb: No, in terms of coding work required. :-)
<gmb> Ah.
<gmb> :)
<MFen> so the solution is: upload one set of sources, at version ~ppa1, and don't worry about the ~distro tag
<mkanat> gmb: Because I can't just upstream a Launchpad-specific system. I'd have to make something generic.
<gmb> Hmm. True.
<gmb> mkanat: Could we use OAuth somehow?
<gmb> Oh, wait.
<gmb> mkanat: ignore me, that makes no sense; I'm getting the authentication flow backawards.
<mkanat> You'd have the same problem, I suspect. :-)
<gmb> Yeah.
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<mkanat> People already have to register their bugtracker, right?
<mkanat> You could just allow them to specify a username/pass for login, in whatever administrative screens are in use, there.
<gmb> mkanat: True, but all they need to do is give us a URL and a name for the tracker.
<mkanat> gmb: Hmm. You could email the maintainer, for Bugzilla, since that information is accessible through config.cgi...
<mkanat> That is, when somebody sets that info.
<gmb> mkanat: *If* someone sets that info; it's not required.
<mkanat> Yeah.
<gmb> Moreover, the problem isn't with the initial registration
<gmb> But with changing authentication data where necessary.
<mkanat> Yea.h
<mkanat> We could do something Facebooky, like "give this site access to Bugzilla via your account," or something.
<mkanat> And give out a super-long forever-use token.
<oojah> Forever is a long time.
<gmb> mkanat: We shouldn't be asking for external site passwords. (Nor should FB for that matter).
<mkanat> Yeah.
<gmb> We certainly shouldn't say "give us your password"
<mkanat> gmb: No, no.
<mkanat> gmb: It'd be something like OpenID where you get redirected and asked if you want to authorize.
<MFen> yeah, all the social network sites do something like "hey, what's your email password? we're going to snoop through your email and bug some of your friends"
<mkanat> I meant more like, say, authorizing a desktop app to upload to Flickr.
<gmb> mkanat: But then isn't that just OAuth?
<mkanat> gmb: Yeah, I think it is. :-)
<gmb> :)
<oojah> Ok, I'm confused by the multiple distro ppa business. I've been working with ~distro1 as a version name because copying packages didn't seem to work. The +archive/+copy-packages page seems to imply that you can copy a package freely between different distros within the same PPA. If I do "Copy existing binaries" then it seems to work (status is still pending), but if I do "Rebuild the copied sources" hardy->dapper (for ...
<oojah> ... example) then I get the error "(same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)". Is this right?
<cprov> oojah: yes, you can't rebuild a source within the same archive
<cprov> oojah: it would result in a different binary with the same name & version than the one previously built.
<oojah> Right, but copying is ok.
<oojah> That makes more sense.
<oojah> But...
<cprov> oojah: copying the existing binaries, yes it's fine.
<oojah> Surely that's the same if I do "Rebuild..." into a different PPA?
<cprov> oojah: yes, but that's a "different" repository, fine as you wish.
<cprov> oojah: we assume they have different audience.
<oojah> Fair enough.
<oojah> Personally I'd take the different distros as being different repositories, but I can see it your way as well :)
<wgrant> That's not how Debian archives work (it's how they used to work, but that was really inefficient).
<oojah> Right, gotcha. That does make sense. I can get away with just copying, so my life is easier anyway.
 * wgrant wonders why PARTNER is a special archive type, and not just a PPA at a different URL.
<wgrant> Especially now yu have signed PPAs and NMAF doesn't suck.
<_Groo_> wgrant: signed ppas? oO? where? oo Oo oO -.-
<wgrant> Over there (/me points one day into the future)
<_Groo_> wgrant: ah :P
<cprov> wgrant: PARTNER is different than PPAs, it has a much more explicit relationship with the primary archive
<wgrant> cprov: It lets you upload to the release pocket of a non-development distroseries, it has only one component, it has a different set of uploaders, it shouldn't have bugs polluting our bugtracker....
<cprov> wgrant: but, you know, these things can always change if it's for the better. Maybe someday.
<cprov> wgrant: but packages are shown in ubuntu/+source and Co
<wgrant> cprov: That's a bug.
<wgrant> They are not part of Ubuntu.
<cprov> wgrant: well, ISVs *think* they are ;)
<oojah> wgrant: I was going to say a similar thing about the ppa search url you posted earlier.
<wgrant> oojah: Hm?
<wgrant> cprov: Pfft.
<oojah> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas <- these aren't necessarily part of ubuntu
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> They're not.
<wgrant> But they're labelled as PPAs.
<wgrant> "personal" being the critical bit.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  my filtering is'nt working.  darn.
<MFen> is this a valid changelog version line?
<MFen> ﻿hypy (0.7.0~ppa1) hardy intrepid; urgency=low
<Hobbsee> and there's no X-Launchpad-Bug-Duplicate header.  double darn.
<wgrant> MFen: No.
<MFen> (particularly the distributions).  the policy manual says those distributions are space-separated, but vim didn't like it
<wgrant> I thought they were comma-separated, but they haven't been used since before my time.
<oojah> The reason I didn't say anything before was because I figured that in the hypothetical future where launchpad hosts distros that are not related to ubuntu then you'd want to be able to split out the ppas per ubuntu/madeup-ix.
<wgrant> Since everybody moved to using package pools many years ago, that syntax doesn't work properly any more.
<MFen> how do i tell launchpad to build me a package for intrepid then?
<wgrant> oojah: Exactly.
<MFen> (maybe that's a dput option?)
<wgrant> MFen: Put intrepid in that line instead of hardy, or copy the binaries from hardy to intrepid.
<oojah> MFen: And that's when you'll need ~ppa1~intrepid1 as a version.
<MFen> wait, how do i copy anything? do i have read-write access to the filesystem after i upload to my ppa? i've never done it before
<wgrant> MFen: You click the 'Copy packages' button on your PPA.
<_Groo_> is there any way to tell ppa to rebuild the package with -nc (not compile)?
<_Groo_> in order to only rebuild the packaging and not the code?
<wgrant> No, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense, I don't think.
<MFen> oojah: are you saying 'copy packages' has an option to give a package a new version or something?
<wgrant> It would mean that Launchpad would have to keep around the build trees.
<wgrant> MFen: 'Copy packages' lets you copy a source package or binary package to another PPA or series.
<_Groo_> wgrant: hmm ok
<MFen> that's what i thought, but that doesn't leave any opportunity to change the version to add a ~distro tag
<oojah> Right, you don't need to in that case - as long as the dependencies are identical.
<wgrant> MFen: Right, if you need to do that you need to reupload.
<wgrant> Why do you need to do it?
<MFen> i don't, oojah said i did. :-) got it now.
<oojah> i.e. what kiko was saying earlier.
<oojah> MFen: I meant that if want to *upload* separate versions that need building for the different distros then you'll need a unique version string (which can be achieved by appending ~distro1 for example)
<MFen> right. understood
<cprov> MFen: the use-case is trivial (but can get more involving in reality) "does your source benefit of new features in newer build-deps versions " ?
<MFen> cprov: well conceivably other reasons. "did your dependency split into multiple parts, join, or get renamed in later distro version?"
<cprov> MFen: if it doesn't (and your build-deps keep backward compatibility) you can copy binaries from the last supported version (dapper) up to the the newest one jaunty
<MFen> iguess you could handle that with a | though
<wgrant> We (Ubuntu) don't often rebuild unless the package is broken.
<wgrant> We have quite a few packages that haven't been rebuilt since Warty, for example.
<MFen> seems like almost every package has a ubuntu1 version on it
<wgrant> No.....
<wgrant> Most of the archive is untouched.
<wgrant> The sources are unchanged from Debian, that is.
<MFen> yeah.. i just looked through my dpkg -l and 948 of 1555 have an ubuntu[0-9] in the version
<MFen> maybe there's a lot of the package warehouse i'm missing, though
<wgrant> Lots of the desktop stuff is modified, yes.
<wgrant> But most of universe isn't.
<wgrant> We have ~23000 packages.
<MFen> right
<MFen> the Deep Catalog.
<Rocket2DMn> Can an admin please ban this spammer (again) and close the bugs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/~maurizio-live
<Hobbsee> may the rollout happen soon...
<Rocket2DMn> i dont understand why they cant keep people banned
<kiko> because of a bug
<Hobbsee> Rocket2DMn: because of a few bugs about reactivations.
#launchpad 2008-12-16
<Rocket2DMn> k, thanks for the info guys
<Rocket2DMn> is there a bug report for it?
<Hobbsee> yes, but it's private
<Rocket2DMn> well im in bugcontrol, is it so private i cant see it?
<Rocket2DMn> wait thats a stupid question, i can only see ubuntu private bugs
<spm> Rocket2DMn: user disabled again
 * Hobbsee hands spm a bigger hammer
<spm> heh
<wgrant> Rocket2DMn: You can't implicitly see Ubuntu private bugs either...
<Rocket2DMn> thanks spm
<Rocket2DMn> wgrant, yeah i guess thats true
<Rocket2DMn> i just wanted to follow the status on the bug
<wgrant> Launchpad fortunately leaks lots of information out of other channels, so I've been following the status even though the bug is private.
<kiko> wgrant, hey, we don't leak that much!!
<wgrant> kiko: The recent world-burning issue wasn't disclosed too widely, true. It was well described in the usual leak media so as to not reveal too much.
<stewart> any timeframe for lp to understand bzr 1.9 format branches? (or something to make sure only branch formats supported by lp are hosted on lp ?)
 * Hobbsee prods launchpad
<Hobbsee> oh no, it lives after 25 seconds.
<jml> stewart: the latter isn't going to happen any time soon.
<jml> stewart: the former should happen this release, AIUI
 * jml double checks
<stewart> jml: yay - what timeframe are releases?
<wgrant> Tomorrow!
<jml> stewart: once every month. next one is tomorrow.
<stewart> awesome
<jml> stewart: we almost always upgrade our bzr every release
<kiko> jml, 1.10 or1.11 this time?
<jml> kiko: 1.10, I think, but I haven't been following it. I've been head-down in package branches.
<wgrant> Yay!
<jml> kiko: 1.10.
<mwhudson> kiko: 1.11 isn't out yet
<stewart> $ bzr push --overwrite
<stewart> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stewart-flamingspork/drizzle/linux-sparc2/
<stewart> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar RepositoryFormatKnitPack6 (bzr 1.9)\\n'")
<stewart> hrrm... anybody have any ideas?
<stewart> (same without --overwrite)
<wgrant> Use sftp, maybe.
<wgrant> Or delete the branch.
<jml> stewart: sftp.
 * stewart trying
<mwhudson> though if you want other people to access the branch, using an older format is sorta required
<stewart> gah... so i'll have to go delete the branch and then find some magic option to push as 1.6
<spiv> stewart: "bzr init --1.6 bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stewart-flamingspork/drizzle/linux-sparc2/", then push to it
<spiv> mwhudson: how soon will we have bzr 1.9 in LP?
<kiko> spiv, we'll have 1.10 on wednesday.
<wgrant> spiv: It was just discussed - tomorrow.
<spiv> Sweet.
 * wgrant likes LP's aggressive and normally fairly stable release cycles.
<spiv> Normally LP tracks bzr releases wonderfully well, then as soon as we do a release that introduces a new format... :P
<jml> we love you too spiv :)
<kiko> spiv, when you add a new format then launchpad breaks :)
<hggdh> hello, folks. Maurizio is back ;-(
<wgrant> hggdh: When? I think spm disabled him not too long ago.
<wgrant> And the bug will be fixed tomorrow!
<hggdh> COOL!
<hggdh> last one was 27 minutes ago
<hggdh> spm disabled him (methinks) two days ago
<wgrant> spm disabled him an hour ago.
<hggdh> at least he linked to a blueprint that makes a bit of sense: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-cruft
<hggdh> but oh boy, the linked bugs are legion there
<hggdh> can this blueprint be cleaned?
<wgrant> Ideally spm would 'delete' the bugs, and Blueprint wouldn't reveal the existence of bug<->blueprint links if you can't see the bug.
<wgrant> The former can be done now, but the latter requires Blueprint to have somebody working on it.
<wgrant> Which hasn't been the case for a very long time.
<hggdh> perhaps I can do it
<hggdh> I will try
<wgrant> You can unlink them.
<wgrant> Unless you can't see them.
<hggdh> I can see them. trying to unlink now
<hggdh> yay
<hggdh> cool. I did not know I could do that. Sorry for the request.
<Pilky> Hey, I've just tried pushing a branch that is using the bzr 1.9 format to launchpad and now the branch on launchpad is showing the error: "Unknown repository format: 'Bazaar RepositoryFormatKnitPack6 (bzr 1.9)\n'"
<Pilky> anyone know how to fix that, or at least nuke the branch on launch pad so I can start afresh (it is a new project so I'm fine re-creating the branch locally)
<poolie1> lp keeps losing my login credentials
<poolie1> is it just me?
<wgrant> poolie1: It's working fine for me.
<jml> poolie1: is this the firefox RSS thing again?
<wgrant> No, I just checked that.
<wgrant> It's definitely still fixed.
<jml> ummm...
<wgrant> That was my first thought...
<jml> poolie1: doing anything else crazy with your browser?
<jml> (does firefox have a --no-plugins option?)
<Hobbsee> iirc it's --safe-mode?
<wgrant> Something like that.
<poolie1> jml, not that i know of
<jml> poolie1: if you can, I'd recommend running without addons for a while and see if you still get the logouts.
<jml> poolie1: or follow one of a number of other strategies to get a reproducible recipe :)
<MFen> what's up with dch not respecting DEBEMAIL any more?
<Hobbsee> MFen: wfm.
<MFen> maybe i'm having environment variable problems.
<jamesh> did you remember to export them?
<MFen> sweet! my ppa contains code https://launchpad.net/~corydodt/+archive
<MFen> o_O
<MTecknology> kiko: Feeling better at all?
<kiko> well
<kiko> somewhat
<kiko> better than friday
<kiko> not perfect though, by a longshot!
<MTecknology> improvement's always good though :)
<MTecknology> kiko: turns out there was a little bug in that plugin that made it not work right, since it's working me and one other guy are looking into porting it to 6
<MTecknology> if possible
<MTecknology> kiko: make sure you feel better, alright?
<kiko> yeah, will rest a little bit
<kiko> MTecknology, wow, I didn't know that porting it was even possible
<MTecknology> any reason you think it's not
<kiko> let me check
<kiko> so maybe it is possible and we just started too early on it (before 6 was available)
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> it looks like the guy has one of them ported to 6
<wgrant> kiko: Are there docs on using the JS webservice API client, or do I have to work out the rest myself?
<MTecknology> I think he's still working on the teams though
<MTecknology> kiko: swe3tdave is the guy that I've been working with on those ports, I haven't done the work since I've been busy porting a theme
<kiko> neat
<kiko> wgrant, I'm not sure right now -- worth asking leonardr when he's around
<MTecknology> Just figured I'd bring up his name since he might help you guys get the rest of it going
<wgrant> kiko: I /think/ I've worked out most bits myself. It'll be useful for doing stuff with Greasemonkey.
<MTecknology> kiko: this is swe3tdave; swe3tdave: this is kiko; kiko: swe3tdave said he should be able to get most of the ports done by the end of the week...
<MTecknology> I just wanted to introduce the two of you, and maybe help keep redundant work from being done since swe3tdave has been doing a crap load of work on this.
<swe3tdave> i'm almost done, i have two function left that i have to rewrite completly and i have to figure out the new form api to do that
<MTecknology> Rinchen: perhaps you have interest too?? ^^
<MTecknology> kiko: anyway - feel better ; sorry I keep jumping topic
<kiko> that's pretty cool
<kiko> well it /is/ kinda late for me :)
<MTecknology> kiko-zzz: yes, sleep, sleep well, sleep well and healthy
 * kiko-zzz waves
 * MTecknology waves his muscles at kiko-zzz   ..*.-_-.*./
<MTecknology> kiko-zzz: remind me to ask you something when you feel better
<rkistner> i'm having trouble browsing source code on launchpad
<rkistner> i get the following error if i try to visit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/annotate/3908?file_id=branch.py-20050309040759-e4baf4e0d046576e
<rkistner> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<rkistner> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: danilos
<darius12> hi, I 'm evaluating using launchpad for bugtracking for the eclipse integration
<darius12> there is already an eclipse-team and it is open so joining will probably not be a problem
<darius12> would it be possible to file bugs and assign them to this team then? Even if they are about packages that are not yet official?
<beuno_> darius12, you should talk to the team members
<darius12> well, the question is about launchpad and the way it works first. If there is a problem with the specific team, we can make a new one
<darius12> Development is actually taking place upstream (debian)
<beuno> darius12, there really isn't *one* way to use Launchpad, so it's a lot about hay each team works
<darius12> so it is acceptable to file bugs to launchpad even if they are not about ubuntu packages?
<beuno> darius12, there are many upstream projects in Launchpad
<beuno> which one are you refering to specifically?
<darius12> well, a new one most likely
<darius12> Let me tell you what I want to do exactly
<beuno> sure
<darius12> I 'd like to help create debian/ubuntu packages for recent eclipse
<beuno> so this is for packaging, not an upstream project?
<darius12> yes, it is packaging
<darius12> but it will take a little time before it is ready to be "official"
<beuno> it sounds like you want to work with the MOTU's on this one
<beuno> get them to review the pacakging, etc
<darius12> it is not ready for that yet
<darius12> we are building a community/team for this
<darius12> and we need something to help with project management (a bug tracker)
<darius12> There is a large number of small tasks that need to be done and we need a place to keep them
<darius12> I was wondering if launchpad can be the answer to this
 * beuno hands off the question to BjornT and bac and goes on a call
<danilos> darius12: you should be able to create a project and host bugs in it
<darius12> thanks, danilos :)
<danilos> darius12: actually, a team for trying out packaging might be good enough
<darius12> danilos: how would bugs be filed then? (i.e., against what)
<danilos> darius12: yeah, you'd need a project for that
<danilos> darius12: so, in general, if there is not already an existing project for that particular piece of software, you can create it
<darius12> so, it is either an alioth project or a launchpad project (something like eclipse-package)
<darius12> I 'll ask the rest of the team what they prefer, thanks :-)
<Rinchen> interesting MTecknology
<MTecknology> Rinchen: just thought it could be helpful
<Rinchen> ping intellectronica
<intellectronica> Rinchen: yo
<Rinchen> ah good, just checking to see if the bot was working.
<Rinchen> ;-)
<intellectronica> :D
<Rinchen> I wonder if it's like a virus which transfers users daily. I wonder if danilos is a real person or a bot?
<intellectronica> fwiw i know few real people of that height
<danilos> Rinchen: it's a bot
<danilos> Rinchen: btw, howdy
<danilos> Rinchen: are you back with us for a while? :)
<thekorn> hi, I've an API related question once again ;)
<thekorn> who is the owner of a task?
<thekorn> the user who created this task? - and if so why does +apidoc say that bug_task.owner is writable?
<Ursinha> thekorn, I guess it's the person who has the task assigned to himself
<thekorn> Ursinha, hmm, I think that's bug_task.assignee_link
<thekorn> let me check
<thekorn> yes, bug_task.owner is equal to "Filed here by:" in the web UI
<beuno> uhm, then that shouldn't be writable...?
<thekorn> maybe it's just a documentation issue,
<thekorn> changing this value does not work
<thekorn> (has no effect)
<beuno> thekorn, the docs are on the wiki, right?
<beuno> it sounds like a bug to be filed or a wiki page to be edited
<thekorn> beuno, no I'm referring to https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/
<thekorn> section is bug_task, and there "owner"
<thekorn> sorry, owner_link
<beuno> thekorn, bug it is
<thekorn> hmm, owner is marked as "writeable" in all sections
<beuno> leonardr, ping?
<leonardr> beuno, hi
<beuno> hi leonardr
<beuno> we need an API guru
<beuno> do you know anything about ^
<leonardr> yes, i'm responsible for the launchpad api
<leonardr> for the framework, that is. if you have questions about some specific part of it i can tell you who to talk t
<leonardr> o
<thekorn> leonardr, hi, the question was why owner_link is marked as "writeable" on https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/ nad if this is a bug, and if so, where should I report it?
<leonardr> do you know if it's actually writable?
<leonardr> also, which owner_link are you talking about? many objects have an owner_link
<leonardr> and in general i don't see why it shouldn't be writable
<thekorn> well, b.bug_tasks[0].owner = launchpad.me works, but has no effect
<thekorn> hmm, owner is the one who e.g. created a task, why should this be changeable?
<thekorn> owner != assignee, afaik
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> in that case, i think it's a bug. file a bug against launchpad bugs
<thekorn> ok, will do, thanks leonardr, beuno and Ursinha
<Ursinha> thekorn, no problem, thanks for reporting us the bug
<MvG> Hi! Someone from vcs-imports here willing to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vpnc/trunk ? See https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/54518 for details.
<Rinchen> hi MvG
<Rinchen> I'll have a quick look
<MvG> Rinchen: Thanks!
<Rinchen> MvG, unfortunately I can't help with that one. That'll require mwhudson I think.
<MvG> Rinchen: Sad. Thanks for looking, though.
<Rinchen> MvG, yeah, it's the twisted error that gives it away
<rockstar> MvG, hi.
<rockstar> Rinchen, I have a pretty good idea where that bug is, and am hoping to spend some time on it in this next cycle.
<Rinchen> rockstar, awesome. I saw cscvs and I ran
<Rinchen> fast
<Rinchen> :-)
<rockstar> Rinchen, the twisted error is usually misleading, as there's an exception bubbling up, and eventually, Twisted accepts the blame.
<Rinchen> I'm glad you've taken the challenge with that program.
<Rinchen> oh, how nice of it!
<rockstar> Rinchen, :)
 * MvG is back, been afk, sorry.
<MvG> Is cscvs used to import svn as well, not only cvs. The name seems misleading there.
<rockstar> MvG, yes.
<rockstar> It's wierd.
<MvG> rockstar: Can you try a reimport, see if that solves it? Or import it locally or something?
<MvG> To rule out strange divergent changes to the repository.
<rockstar> MvG, I think the issue stems from a svn merge.
<MvG> rockstar: Can't rule that out, though I always thought a svn merge was like a normal editing modification with a bit of special metadata stored under some keyword.
<MvG> Gotta go for now, but i would be really happy if this got solved soon, or if I could read more details here in chat when I come back.
<rockstar> MvG, well, cscvs currently chokes if you svn merge a revision that adds a file.
<thumper> thekorn: re the API, did you remember to do the "object.save" or whatever the method is to have pending assignments?
 * thumper runs to drop of the girls at school
<thekorn> thumper, yes I ran bug.lp_save()
<swe3tdave> For those who were looking forward to the OpenID_Launchpad module for Drupal 6, i think i'm done porting it. If anyone want to test it, its in Bazaar: lp:~loco-drupal-dev/loco-drupal/drupal-6.x
<MvG> rockstar: Your opinion closely matches the answer on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/54518 whcih I had thought would only affect CVS, not SVN. I still don't completely get it, but am willing to accept it as a fact for now.
<Rinchen> sweet, swe3tdave.  I've pinged stu to let him know as well
<swe3tdave> Rinchen, thx
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<rockstar> MvG, the answer you linked to was mine.  :)
<warren> is there a way to have a URL to bazaar.launchpad.net that goes to the latest version of a particular file?
<warren> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/annotate/1009?file_id=dhcpdk12linux.conf-20080129180034-aiosbwg7a1bwv42c-1 for example I want to link from elsewhere so people can view the latest version of this file, but not this particular revision
<beuno> warren, yes. Do you have a URL handy?
<beuno> warren, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/annotate/head:?file_id=dhcpdk12linux.conf-20080129180034-aiosbwg7a1bwv42c-1
<beuno> the fix to make the links be constructed that way has landed in trunk
<beuno> but hasn't been rolled out to Launchpad yet
 * beuno nudges mwhudson 
<kiko> wednesday
<mwhudson> is there a new loggerhead in RF yet?
<mwhudson> i haven't landed one
<beuno> mwhudson, there isn't. We need to get it there
<mwhudson> i guess it might be a bit late for this rollout?
<beuno> but there have been quite a few changes, so I'd really prefer you do the merging and reviewing, since I'm still unclear on what can break or not  :)
<warren> beuno: that URL you gave me is still of revision 1009
 * mwhudson does a bzr missing
<beuno> warren, isn't revision 1009 the latest?
<warren> beuno: oh I see, thanks.
<beuno> warren, :)
<mwhudson> oh, we really want trunk r252 in production!
<beuno> mwhudson, guess what
<beuno> it already is
<mwhudson> oh
<beuno> there where cowboys involved
<beuno> no luck
<beuno> which is still very weird to me
<beuno> since it consistently drops memory usage for me
<beuno> I haven't had any time to test it on the MySQL branch
<beuno> my only remaining theory is that that branch is evil
<mwhudson> does it make requests faster too?
<beuno> yeap, it takes about 1/3rd of the time to process it
<beuno> (very unscientificly measured)
<mwhudson> interesting
<mwhudson> at the very least we should tweak the threadpool settings we use
<mwhudson> at the extreme, we could consider a different http server
<beuno> mwhudson, there was some talk with poolie about moving from threads to processes so memory issues would die with each thread
<mwhudson> yeah, that would make some sense
<beuno> but that means either moving to not using the full revision graph, which I don't think we can easily do
<beuno> or cache the revision graph
<beuno> which is sort-of doable, but I don't know what the performance impact of that is
<mwhudson> well, we could compute the revision graph in the parent, /then/ fork, perhaps
<mwhudson> but yeah -- difficulties
<beuno> mwhudson, OTOH, if we do cache the revision graph on disk, we will have to hit bzr much less
<mwhudson> oh, you mean cache it in sqlite or something somehow?
<beuno> I tried using some magic jam added to bzrlib to load the revnos lazily, but it just works with mainline revs
<beuno> yeap, in sqlite
<beuno> although it feels like regressing, maybe it's just the way to got for now
<mwhudson> i guess we should analyse what information we need from the revision graph, and how to represent it in sql
<rockstar> mwhudson, yea, I was just thinking that.
<beuno> well, initially, I was thinking that maybe we could just serialize it and stick it in the DB
<mwhudson> a list of tuples of strings and integers isn't a super natural relational structure
<mwhudson> (and somehow i doubt sqlite has WITH RECURSIVE yet)
<rockstar> mwhudson, it does not.
<LarstiQ> beuno, mwhudson: bzr-svn also does some caching of course
<beuno> LarstiQ, right. We've been playing with Loggerhead on top of bzr-svn during UDS with lifeless
<LarstiQ> ok
<beuno> the cache sometimes got in the way, but I believe lifeless filed all the relevant bugs and patches
<beuno> it would be interesting to see how bzr-svn does it though...
<jelmer> in 0.5, the cache can be turned off without any significant performance problems if you have enough bandwidth to the svn server
<krisives> Umm, I have an odd experience with using Launchpad
<krisives> I opened it up for the first time in a long while and it said I was logged in as somoene I am not
<krisives> This is my personal notebook (not public in any way) and I've never owned the account I'm logged into
<krisives> What should I do?
<Rinchen> krisives, hi
<krisives> hi Rin
<Rinchen> krisives, can you PM me the destination link of the person link in the upper right hand corner please?
<Rinchen> krisives, I'd like to have that before you sign-out. It's odd that you would be logged in as someone else
<Rinchen> flacoste, ^^
<flacoste> Rinchen: hmm, reuse of session identifier?
<flacoste> if that's the case, krisives is very lucky
<Rinchen> flacoste, my thoughts, yes.
<flacoste> got a SHA1 collision
<flacoste> either we have too many users
<Rinchen> lol
<krisives> Is this some PHP session 1 in a million stuff here?
<Rinchen> no php here :-)
<Rinchen> zope, python, apache, openid
<krisives> oh, didnt know what LP was made in
<Rinchen> krisives, sugar, spice, and everything nice....
<mthaddon> krisives: can you confirm if you have a cookie from Launchpad?
<krisives> I can't
<krisives> I'm using Chrome since I was on windows
<krisives> no idea how to do that in Chrome
<poolie> hello
<poolie> krisives: http://chromespot.com/showpost.php?s=2244eb1e7fd42d08bbf3bd3fc1213320&p=3182&postcount=5
<krisives> ty, reading
<krisives> Thanks poolie worked like a charm
<krisives> no cookies other than for help.launchpad.net MOIN_SESSION, which appears to be unrelated
<mthaddon> krisives: thx, we're looking into it
<mthaddon> krisives: we've disabled the caching til we can figure out what the issue was, so you shouldn't see this issue any more
 * Hobbsee shakes head at this contact form.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Do you need to add somebody to ~ubuntumembers?
<wgrant> Anyway, that feature is now disabled for teams unless you're already a member.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yeah.  so i wasn't the only one who got that mail.
 * Hobbsee wonders if that went to all the members on ~ubuntumembers
<wgrant> Probably.
<Hobbsee> nasty.
<Hobbsee> I did ponder a response back of "You fail.  Go away" or something for it.
#launchpad 2008-12-17
<mrooney> Is there any way to set up a project mailing list in launchpad?
<wgrant> mrooney: Mailing lists are related to teams.
<mrooney> wgrant: okay so, create a <projectname>-users team or something and set up a mailing list?
<wgrant> I guess so.
<kiko> mrooney, exactly what wgrant says -- foo-users is the way to go.
<wgrant> Hopefully there will be a way to link teams to projects soon.
<kiko> there are already
<kiko> they might just not be the way you want to link them
<kiko> har har :)
<wgrant> Blah.
<wgrant> Oh, that reminds me - does the distro members team serve any purpose other than showing linkage?
<kiko> wgrant, not today. it is in part only a requirement for ubuntu because we do some things special for ubuntu members
<wgrant> Ah. I'd always thought it odd that it was a special field which appeared to have no purpose whatsoever.
<nhandler> Someone mentioned that pitti gave a talk about setting up bug filters to get more use out of launchpad's emails. Does anyone know if this talk has been made available online?
<wgrant> I'm not aware of it, but I remember the content if you want it quickly related to you now.
<kiko> nhandler, not sure, but the technology is all there
<nhandler> wgrant: That would be great.
<kiko> nhandler, https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadMessageRationale?highlight=(header)
<wgrant> nhandler: Basically, he described how he sorted bugmail based on the rationale headers into priority-based folders. Bugmail for bugs to which he was a direct subscriber or assignee went into the top-priority folder, some group subscriptions get blackholed (because the web UI is better for archive admin tasks), some groups go into specific folders, and bug contact mail goes into really low priority folders. It certainly works very well when ...
<wgrant> ... you have tonnes of bugmail.
<wgrant> He then outlined procmail snippets for how to do it, but that's easy enough to work out.
<nhandler> Ok, thanks a lot kiko and wgrant. I might look into setting up some gmail filters. Right now, I just have all of my bug mail going to my inbox, which is really inefficient.
<wgrant> Oh, dear.
<wgrant> That'd be bad.
<kiko> oh dear
<kiko> he said it
<wgrant> I can't imagine doing that.
<kiko> GMAIL
<wgrant> Gmail is really bad for filtering on custom headers, isn't it?
<kiko> can gmail do arbitrary header filtering?
<kiko> wgrant and I
<wgrant> I don't think I've used it since 6 months after it first appeared.
<kiko> we are the same person
<kiko> just lagged 15 years
<wgrant> Heh.
<nhandler> It doesn't look like it can filter on custom headers
<wgrant> Hahaha.
<kiko> nhandler, can you file a bug on gmail? :)
<nhandler> Darn. It would have saved me a lot of time. Now I need to set up filters in all of my mail clients
<wgrant> I can't believe it's still like that...
<nhandler> kiko: I wish ;)
<Nafallo> make google use launchpad!
<Nafallo> \o/
<mwhudson> that limitation of gmail has al;ways seemed particularly gratuitous
<kiko> there's a thought
<nhandler> I might look into the gadgets and see if there is any way that a gadget could accomplish this
<kfogel> So is there a way to delete a bzr branch from launchpad?  (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/bug-306394)
<wgrant> kfogel: The delete button, to the right of the title.
<mwhudson> little red icon next to the title
<kfogel> wgrant: oh, the one that doesn't say "delete" until you hover over it :-).
<kfogel> thank you!
 * kfogel mutters something about the whole world moving to pictures instead of words
<kfogel> (Not that I actually think this is a bad UI -- I'm just not used to it.)
<wgrant> At least it's better than the yellow exclamation mark.
<Nafallo> haha
<kfogel> wgrant: so, the next question is: do I want to delete that?  Here's what it is: I first created my own bzr.dev branch locally, like this: bzr branch http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev/ bzr.dev
<kfogel> then I created a second branch from my newly-created bzr.dev branch, like this:
<kfogel> bzr branch bzr.dev bug-306394-status-continue-after-nonexistent-file
<wgrant> Hm, why were multi-PPAs reverted?
<kfogel> Then I went into that newest branch (bug-...), made a change, and did 'bzr commit'.
<kfogel> Then I did 'bzr push lp:~kfogel/bzr/bug-306394'
<wgrant> Why do you want to delete it?
<kfogel> (I'm giving lots of context before I get to that part, sorry.)
 * Nafallo sees private builds
<kfogel> So the problem is, now that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/bug-30639 has shown up on the server, I don't see a web-based way to browse into it to see the change(s) that are unique to that branch -- namely, the one change I have committed so far.
<kfogel> wgrant: What I'm wondering is:
<wgrant> Hm.
<kfogel> should I have *first* made a lp branch of bzr.dev, and then checked that out and made my commit(s)?
<wgrant> You haven't pushed to it.
<wgrant> So the link to view it isn't there.
<kfogel> wgrant: right.  I committed locally, then pushed the whole branch (including the commit) to lp.
<wgrant> (there is normally a 'Source Code' link in the tab bar)
<kfogel> Did I do things kind of backwards?
<wgrant> You apparently didn't push it, or the scanner is broken.
<thumper> kfogel: there is a bug right now
<thumper> kfogel: on branches stacked on a mirrored branch
<kfogel> wgrant: well, I think also that it might still be pushing (I have slow upload speeds from home)
<thumper> kfogel: bzr trunk is currently mirrored
<wgrant> That's fixed tomorrow, isn't it?
<thumper> kfogel: so hosted branches stacked on them fail
<kfogel> thumper: oh!  thanks
<thumper> kfogel: the rollout tomorrow fixes this
<thumper> kfogel: sorry for any confusion
<kfogel> thumper, wgrant: okay, thanks.  Another (possible) issue is that, locally, my 'bzr push...' command hasn't returned yet, but the branch is somehow already visible on lp as you can see.
<kfogel> Is that bad?
<kfogel> Good?
<kfogel> Neither?
<spiv> kfogel: neither ;)
<wgrant> It has just been created. That's normal.
<thumper> kfogel: do you know the format of your branch locally?
<kfogel> thumper: nope, I haven't memorized the format names yet :-).
<thumper> kfogel: ok
<spiv> kfogel: regarding "should I have *first* made a lp branch of bzr.dev", there isn't actually a way in the LP web ui to make a branch from another branch (yet?).
<kfogel> thumper: oh, I just read up on "stacked branches".  Neither of my branches is stacked.
<spiv> kfogel: if there were, the answer would be that both ways would be fine.  The data that ends up on the server would be identical either way.
<kfogel> thumper: however, I think it would make a lot of sense for my second branch to be stacked, no?
<thumper> kfogel: in which case you are pushing the entire repository to LP
<kfogel> I mean, it's just a bugfix branch.
<kfogel> thumper: right (I knew I was doing that, and was wondering how to avoid it, because it didn't seem right that I would do that)
<thumper> ideally, all branches should be stacked
<thumper> and it should be transparent
<wgrant> thumper: Won't LP convince the client to automatically stack?
<kfogel> thumper: *nod*  But for reliability's sake, we have made the --stacked option not be the default, is that it?
<thumper> no, not quite
<kfogel> Because we want repositories to be self-contained unless the user indicates they understand the implications of stackedness?
 * kfogel listens
<thumper> kfogel: the server is able to suggest to the client to stack
<kfogel> oh!
<thumper> kfogel: which is what LP dies
<kfogel> "does" :-)
<kfogel> freudian slip
<thumper> kfogel: the client then decides to stack on that
<thumper> kfogel: yes, does
<spiv> kfogel: (he's from NZ, his vowels sound funny...)
<wgrant> Haha.
 * thumper pokes spiv
<kiko> wgrant, they weren't reverted. the unbaked part of them was reverted.
<kfogel> spiv: at least he's not from consonant-ople
<spiv> Uh oh, another punster!
<kfogel> thumper: so, currently, the server from which I branched bzr.dev is not suggesting stacking to clients?
<thumper> kfogel: where did you branch from?
<kfogel> spiv: I oughtta be locked up in a punitentiary.
 * thumper shakes his head at the punniness of it all
<wgrant> kiko: Ah.
<kfogel> thumper: pwd ==> ../bzr.dev
<kfogel> 'bzr info -v':
<kfogel> [floss]...bzr.dev>bzr info -v
<kfogel> Standalone tree (format: pack-0.92)
<kfogel> Location:
<kfogel>   branch root: .
<kfogel> Related branches:
<kfogel>   parent branch: http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev/
<kfogel> ...
<thumper> ah
<kiko> wgrant, we only really get multiple ppas per team/person in january anyway
<jml> kfogel: The bzr.dev branch isn't kept in a stackable format.
<thumper> kfogel: however if you push to LP, LP will suggest to stack on lp:bzr
 * Nafallo +1s thumper's vowels :-)
<kfogel> jml: I thought the question of being in stackable format would be about *my* bzr.dev branch, no?
<kiko> right
<kfogel> thumper: I pushed to lp with this command:
<thumper> kfogel: your local branch is stand alone?
<jml> kfogel: last time I tried, the formats of both mattered
<kfogel> pwd
<kfogel> /home/kfogel/src/bzr/bug-306394-status-continue-after-nonexistent-file
<kfogel> bzr push lp:~kfogel/bzr/bug-306394
<thumper> jml: I thought you could stack on a format 6 branch with pack-0.92 repo
<kfogel> thumper: I guess my local branch is standalone, yeah
<jml> thumper: I thought otherwise, but I haven't been rigorously testing it under each new bzr
<spiv> kfogel: when "bzr push" stacks and you didn't explicitly request it with --stacked, it'll tell you that it's doing it.
<thumper> spiv: sometimes it tells you even if it isn't doing it
<jml> (although it will lie sometimes)
<spiv> thumper: yes and no ;)
<kiko> heh
<spiv> thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/291046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291046 in bzr "pushing branch6/packs5 to location with default stacking policy creates broken branch" [High,Fix committed]
<thumper> spiv: I'm pleased that is fix committed
<thumper> spiv: bzr 1.11?
<spiv> thumper: (when that bug is triggered it'll make a stacked repo but not a stacked branch)
<spiv> Right.
 * thumper nods
<kfogel> Okay, I've deleted that lp branch.
<thumper> kfogel: why?
<thumper> kfogel: did you kill the push?
<thumper> kfogel: or are you wanting stacking?
<kfogel> thumper: wanting stacking
<thumper> kfogel: you'll have to wait for the rollout to not get  a broken branch
<kfogel> ?
<kfogel> bzr.dev is broken for stacking right now?
<kfogel> or you just mean lp?
 * kfogel thinks the latter
<thumper> kfogel: the latter
<thumper> kfogel: we don't allow you to push to LP and stack on something outside LP
<kfogel> thumper: but that's about to be fixed?
<thumper> kfogel: the stacking on a mirrored branch is
<thumper> kfogel: but you'll still not be able to stack on something outside lp
 * thumper has to run
<kfogel> thumper: an alternative is that I could make a branch B of the main bzr.dev (the one I originally pulled from), and have B be visible on lp.  Then I'd make a branch of B locally, work here, push changes up...
<kfogel> thumper: okay, thanks for your help
<spiv> kfogel: I'm not sure how adding an extra branch B into the picture would help?
<kfogel> spiv: I guess what I'm really asking is: what's the best way to make my work-in-progress visible as I'm working, so that when I ask questions about my fix, I have something to point to?
<kiko> kfogel, yeah, what spiv says.
<kiko> kfogel, bzr push?
<kiko> :)
<kfogel> er, that's what I thought
<kfogel> But I thought the recipe I just proposed is the minimal number of branches needed to make that work.  I'm missing something key, it sounds like...
<kiko> kfogel, what are you missing I wonder. you branch off an existing branch into a new branch. your new branch is /yours/. just commit stuff to it and push. it's that easy! :)
<kfogel> kiko: right. hmm, that's what I thought I said, but maybe I said something else.
<kiko> kfogel, well, the existing branch can be the official project branch
<kfogel> kiko: ah, I see the problem: all the branches I have made so far have been entirely local.
<kfogel> kiko: so I do 'bzr branch URL-TO/bzr.dev bzr.dev'
<kfogel> then locally, bzr.dev is my sandbox.
<kfogel> great.
<kfogel> But it's not visible to anyone else.
<spiv> kfogel: I read what you said about "branch B" as meaning an new branch separate to where you're working locally.
<kiko> then you bzr launchpad-login and push lp:bzr/my-fixes
<kfogel> kiko: *nod*
<kfogel> But, I thought recommended form was to use one branch per bugfix?
<wgrant> bzr push lp:~username/bzr/my-fixes, you mean?
<spiv> Basically, "bzr branch lp:bzr my-bug-fix-branch; cd my-bug-fix-branch; [hack hack hack]; bzr commit; bzr push lp:~kfogel/bzr/my-bug-fix-branch" is fine.
<kfogel> IOW, I did 'bzr branch my_local_machine/bzr.dev bug-NNNNN'
<kfogel> spiv: thank you
<kfogel> I get it.
<kfogel> spiv: what is relationship between lp:bzr and main bzr.dev ?
<kfogel> former is a branch of the latter?
<spiv> You can make a shared repo locally to save space/time, and/or keep a copy of bzr.dev locally for convenience, but the basic workflow isn't any different.
<spiv> lp:bzr is Launchpad's mirror of bzr.dev.
<kfogel> spiv: "mirror" is a type of branch?
<spiv> Which is shorter to type on IRC :)
<spiv> It's just a regular branch.
<kiko> or something like that
 * kiko wonders if bzr push lp: is that smart
<spiv> "mirror" isn't a technical term so much as a social one, here.
<kfogel> 6.2.1   Mirror branches
<kfogel> 6.2.2   Task branches
<kfogel> :-)
<kfogel> got it
<wgrant> 'Mirror' is a technical term in LP, isn't it?
<kiko> kinda
<kfogel> spiv: when I do this: "bzr branch lp:bzr my-bug-fix-branch", can I stick a '--stacked' in there and everything will still work?
<spiv> Sure.
<kfogel> Source format does not support stacking, using format: '1.6'
<kfogel>   Packs 5 (adds stacking support, requires bzr 1.6)
<spiv> kfogel: the basic idea is just that you have a branch (that you branched from bzr.dev) that you're making changes on, and when you're ready, you share those changes by pushing them to somewhere visible.
<kfogel> (it seems to be running fine, just gave me the above msg)
<kfogel> spiv: thanks.  Sure, that's the theory I've been operating under.  The mechanics are the question -- there seems to be a variety of ways to make that general theory happen.
<spiv> The exact details can vary quite a bit within that pattern :)
<kfogel> heh, we just said the same thing at the same time :-)
<spiv> RIght. :)
<kiko> spiv, also, he wants bzr push --remember I assume?
<spiv> The first push remembers automatically, IIRC.
<kiko> ah is that a fact? great default.
<spiv> It's been a while since I did a first push, though...
<kfogel> --remember means that future pushes will remember where they should go?
<spiv> Right, so you can just do "bzr push".
<kfogel> so I can just do 'bzr push' and it will Just Work?
<kfogel> we are so on the same wavelength right now :-)
<kiko> heh
<jml> RAOF: nsw?
<kiko> No So Weird
<kiko> that's what it stands for
<Hobbsee> we're really not so weird?
<wgrant> We're in #launchpad, so of course we are weird.
<kiko> we're weird
<kiko> but not so weird
 * Nafallo wonders what it takes to make kiko weirder... ;-)
<Nafallo> snaps!
<kiko> mushrooms
<Ursinha> hey Nafallo :)
<Nafallo> would probably not go well with snaps kiko :-)
<Nafallo> hi Ursinha! :-D
<Ursinha> Nafallo, isn't that too late for you?
<Nafallo> naah
<Nafallo> Wed Dec 17 02:09:48 GMT 2008
<Ursinha> sleep is for the weak
<Nafallo> I can sleep later today :-)
<Nafallo> holiday \o/
<mrooney> kiko: how long does it typically take for a mailing list approval?
<kiko> mrooney, hours --- how long is yours stuck?
<mrooney> kiko: oh I don't know I applied a few hours ago, I was just curious
<kiko-phone> sinzui, can you check?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<jml> Ursinha: hi
<jml> oops, wrong channel.
<Ursinha> lol
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> if i send something to the mailing list for my team... does it forward it to all members?
<meoblast001> of the team
<nhandler> meoblast001: It will only send it to members of the team that have chosen to subscribe to the mailing list
<meoblast001> how do i delete someone from my team
<nhandler> meoblast001: You can do that from the /+members page
<meoblast001> someone who said they wanted to do stuff but always ended up saying they didnt have any time
<nhandler> Click the Yellow circle to the right of their name
<meoblast001> i deactivated.. is that the most i can do?
<nhandler> Yes. If they are deactivated, they are no longer on the team
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i need to get news to a member
<meoblast001> via mailing list but he's not subscribed
<nhandler> meoblast001: If you only need to contact that one user, send them an email
<meoblast001> i need him to stop what he's doing and push changes
<meoblast001> does launchpad list emails?
<meoblast001> ahh i see
<nhandler> Yes, if the user makes it public
<wgrant> And otherwise you can hit the 'Contact this user' link.
<nhandler> wgrant: I was just about to say that ;)
<meoblast001> k thank you
<meoblast001> i gtg now... thank you.. bye
<meoblast001> good night everyone
<nhandler> You're welcome meoblast001
<mrooney> man that contact user feature is getting me some strange emails
<mrooney> especially since I list three emails already, I don't really get it.
<jamesh> mrooney: have any of them offered you exciting opportunities?
<jamesh> or informed you of new places to play poker online?
<mrooney> jamesh: haha no, one person asked me to add them to ubuntu members
<Hobbsee> mrooney: i suspect they sent that to *all* ubuntumembers.
<Hobbsee> you're the third to mentoin it today.
<mrooney> oh okay well it said it was done via the contact this user feature
<mrooney> perhaps you can do that to a whole tema
<mrooney> *team
<jamesh> Hobbsee: you could file a bug at https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+contactuser
<mrooney> :)
<kiko-phone> jamesh, Hobbsee: last chance for that is today btw so use it!
<wgrant> I'm sure you underestimate the stupidity of some users, and they will manage to work around the removal of the feature.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, i thought it was already fixed in the next rollout
<Hobbsee> kiko: cool!  So which are the biggest teams on launchpad?
 * Hobbsee thinks contacting everyone at ~launchpad a few hundred times would be good!
<Hobbsee> <evil grin>
<kiko> Hobbsee, you can only do that 3 times unfo :-/
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It is. Which should be in a few hours as long as there isn't another huge API hole lurking.
<kiko> but do write love letters to us
<wgrant> kiko: 3 times a day?
<Hobbsee> awww
<kiko> wgrant, yes, the UTC day
<Hobbsee> that depends how many accounts there are :P
<wgrant> We can hope that somebody left that proper of IPerson writeable.
<wgrant> s/proper/property/
<kiko> you can also do the whackamole thing and get 3 * infinity :)
<alkisg> I want to use launchpad to host a collection of scripts / small gui programs that will be used by school lab admins using ubuntu/ltsp. I want other teachers/programmers to be able to join this project and upload their own scripts. I'm just reading about launchpad. Did I understand correctly that I'll need a bazaar branch (hosted on launchpad), a team, and a PPA? Can projects have their own PPAs, or could the PPA belong to the team? I'm just asking "what
<nhandler> alkisg: Based on what you said, you may not need a PPA. If you are just hosting scripts, a bzr branch is what you want. PPAs are personal repositories for deb packages. Each person/team on LP has their own ppa
<alkisg> nhandler: the desired end result is for a simple teacher to be able to use synaptic to install this scripts/gui programs.
<nhandler> alkisg: In that case, you will want a ppa, and you will need to learn how to package the scripts/gui programs.
<cprov> alkisg: you may want a PPA later when you create a debian package with your scripts. But generally  'code' belongs to 'product branches' not PPAs.
<cprov> alkisg: complementary steps, host your code in branches for a product and build the code using a PPA
<alkisg> Thanks. Where would the branch (and later, the ppa) belong? To the team? Under its URL?
<nhandler> alkisg: Branches and PPAs would belong to the team
<nhandler> The URL would depend on the team and branch name
<alkisg> Do you think I need anything else? So, I start with a team, then a branch, then a ppa, does that sounds right?
<nhandler> That sounds right
<alkisg> Thanks to both of you. :)
<cprov> alkisg: yup, ping me if you have any doubt during the process
<cprov> alkisg: about PPAs, don't forget to read the help page, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA, before you start.
<alkisg> cprov: Thanks! Should I use a launchpad-hosted branch, or a mirrored one?
<alkisg> (I'd prefer launchpad-hosted, unless there's a reason not to)
<cprov> alkisg: well, actually the help wiki is your friend for any doubt related to LP processes
<cprov> alkisg: make it lp-hosted
<alkisg> cprov, sure, I have a bunch of URLs in my to-read list! I just wanted to get on the right track. Thanks again.
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure the answer is no but i need to ask anyway. Is there a "holding pen" for pakages that have been superseeded in PPA? to revert back to working version of pakcage
<cprov> gnomefreak: no, but you can use the copy UI (+copy-packages)
<gnomefreak> that would just copy the new packages i need older one
<cprov> gnomefreak: delete the current version you disapprove, go the copy ui, change to filter to 'any status' find and selected the superseded version you want and copy it back to the same PPA and series 'including existing binaries'
<cprov> gnomefreak: that's not true, try what I've suggested.
<gnomefreak> i need to ask the person whos PPA it is or i just fix the broken one once i figure out if in last few days my gpg key broke or if gpg is broken or if its tbird
<cprov> gnomefreak: ah, it's in someone else PPA
<cprov> gnomefreak: copy his old version to your ppa and downgrade
<cprov> err, just a suggestion, nevermind me, sorry.
* abentley1 changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: abentley
<popey> er
<popey> ping mrevell
<mrevell> hey there mr popey
<popey> did anyone else get a mail to launchpad-users just now?
 * mrevell looks
<popey> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/54709 is where it came from
<mrevell> I got the Evolution one
<popey> yes that should _not_ have gone to launchpad-users
<popey> it's a launchpad answers reply
<mrevell> Oh weird
<popey> who should I poke or where should I file a bug for that?
<mrevell> Someone must have ~launchpad-users an answer contact. let me look
<mrevell> nope, doesn't seem to be an answer contact.
<mrevell> popey: Let me look at the headers, try to work out what's going on. If not, barry's the man to help
<popey> do you need me to do anything?
<mrevell> popey: I don't think so. Thanks for mentioning it.
<popey> np
<mrevell> barry: It looks as though an email generated by Answers has hit launchpad-users. I'm struggling to work out why. Any chance you could lend me your expertise?
<popey> it also got sent out as an answers reply btw
<popey> i got the mail twice
<popey> once is obviously because I am an answers contact
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/87078/
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/87080/
<sinzui> mrooney: I just approved your mailing list. I expect it to show up in five minutes
<barry> mrevell: let me see if i have the message in my inbox.  what's the subject and/or message-id?
<mrevell> barry: Subject is Is Evolution usable only on some special settings of a mail server?
<barry> mrevell: i think i deleted that one already ;)  can you forward me the message w/full headers?
<popey> barry: those two pastebins above have the full headers
<popey> 14:10:41 < popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/87078/
<popey> 14:11:03 < popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/87080/
<barry> popey: thanks.  looking
<mrevell> I suppose it's possible that the guy simply chose to send his message to lp-users as well as in reply to the Answers thread
<popey> I can't imagine that was the case
<popey> well, I can _imagine_ it :)
<mrevell> :)
<barry> it's a damn good question, and i can imagine it too.  the from is biglobe.ne.jp and the message-id is biglobe.ne.jp which tells me that this one didn't originate from launchpad
<barry> mrevell, popey if you look at the received headers, it seems to me it went straight from his server in jp to our mailing list server and then to launchpad-users
<barry> afaict
<mrevell> barry: So, most likely the guy sent his question to the wrong list
<barry> mrevell: if launchpad-users is the wrong list <wink>
<mrevell> :) I think in this case it is.
<popey> but the launchpad answers isnt a "list" as such
<mrevell> popey: True but this wouldn't be the first example of Ubuntu support questions being asked on launchpad-users. However, normally we flush them out during moderation.
<popey> in fact
<popey> he didn't reply to the mail
<popey> he used the website
<popey> "Status: Needs information => Solved"
<popey> the only way he could have set that status whilst replying is via http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<popey> not by replying to his mail
<popey> AIUI
<popey> he didnt' ask the question mrevell
<popey> he _answered_ / replied to a question
<mrevell> Hmm, that is interesting popey, that this isn't a question - it's a response to one.
<popey> exactly
<popey> he originally created a question, i replied (via the site, not mail) and I believe he did the same
<popey> I can test this easily by replying to a bunch of other launchpad questions and we will see if their replies to my replies turn up on launchpad-users?
<mrevell> popey: Let's do it :)
 * popey goes huntin' questions
 * mrevell goes to get some fresh air
<popey> is he subscribed to launchpad-users barry ?
<popey> "Launchpad Users
<popey> Joined 17 hours ago"
<popey> he is
<popey> so i reckon this problem will manifest itself if I answer questions for people who are in the launchpad-users team
<popey> which will make this harder to find a question to answer
<barry> popey: i can't tell :(  bug 308988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308988 in launchpad "show all members with 2000 members is unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308988
<popey> dont worry, i have a person i can test with
<popey> (me)
<popey> bah, can't reproduce it now :(
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: abentley | Downtime: 22.00 - 23.00 UTC 17th Dec
<kfogel> So on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/306394-status-tolerate-nonexistent, the topmost change there (3910) took a while to show up.  Is this normal?
<kfogel> I pushed it, and the push succeeded, and I could visit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/306394-status-tolerate-nonexistent/revision/3910 manually and see the change.
<kfogel> But it did not show up in the list of changes at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/306394-status-tolerate-nonexistent for five or ten minutes; instead, 3909 stayed on top.
<salgado> kfogel, yes, that's normal.  there's a script which scans branches for new revisions, which runs every few minutes, so it may take some time for revisions to show up on the web UI
<salgado> the web UI only reads that from the DB and the DB is populated by the branch scanner
<kfogel> salgado: ah.  thanks.  There's no other way to do this than by polling?  I think (not sure yet, just suspecting) that it may be a typical use case to push a change and then want to point someone to it.
<salgado> kfogel, I guess it should be possible to tweak our bzr server to notify LP about the new revision when it's pushed, but I don't know how complicated that'd be
<salgado> kfogel, also, note that the revision doesn't show up in the UI, but if you pull/merge from the branch you'll see it
<salgado> you may have noticed that already
<salgado> abentley, would be the right man to talk about that.  and even better, he seems to be today's help contact. :)
<kfogel> salgado: yup, it was there right away -- I was even able to see it via the web interface (if I manually guessed the URL).
<mrooney> sinzui: thanks :)
<soren> Hm... All the amd64 PPA buildd's are idle, yet estimated build start for https://edge.launchpad.net/~soren/+archive/+build/816223 is 24 minutes from now.. That seems a bit odd.
<kiko> soren, personal fudging
<kiko> if build.owner.name == "soren": build.eta += 84600
<soren> Could I be fudged as well? (Quotes pages bait)
<soren> :(
<cprov> soren: amd64 queue for PPA builds has 8 jobs
<soren> cprov: Ok. https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds just showed me 6 idle buildd's a minute ago.
<cprov> soren: right, 6 and decreasing, that's the whole point ;)
<soren> cprov: :) Good point.
<soren> It's not like I'm in a huge hurry, I just wondered since the PPA's usually build my crack just seconds after I upload.
<cprov> soren: one day dispatching will be instantaneous, today it's not (~ 45s) and it's blocking to help :-/
<cprov> the xmas gift from soyuz-team to the world will be a faster slave-scanner (and a pony) ... but that's a long story.
<Ursinha> cprov, where do I register my address to receive the pony?
<cprov> Ursinha: uhm, I guess you are already in the list.
<Ursinha> \o/
<abentley> kfogel: There have been proposals to implement a messaging system.  That would allow us to kick these processes off in a more event-driven manner.  We also may eliminate the mirroring phase.
<kfogel> abentley: *nod*  Should I file a bug on this, or is it already recorded somewhere?
<kfogel> (I could check, but you might know off the top of your head.)
<abentley> kfogel: I have no idea if there's a bug.  It's certainly an issue that comes up often.
<kfogel> abentley: I'll take a look, thx.
<schwuk> Getting weird behaviour trying to retarget a blueprint in LP - when I set the project to 'ubuntu', the target is actually set to 'launchpad'. Anyone else seen that?
<schwuk> BTW - I'm on edge.
<abentley> schwuk: I wouldn't think Ubuntu is a valid project.  It's a distro.
<schwuk> abentley: yet other specs use it as a target
<abentley> schwuk: But I would think they set "distro" to "ubuntu", not "project".
<kfogel> How do you CC a bug in Launchpad?  Neither the generic bug tracker landing page nor the specific bug page (in this case, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/306394) documents what address one would mail in order to have the email become a comment in the ticket.  (Over in #bzr, Odd_Bloke just told me to CC a bug, and I'm trying to figure out how.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306394 in bzr "bzr status should not ignore all other command line arguments when passed a non-existent file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<schwuk> abentley: any idea how you target a distro then?
<kiko> schwuk, what is the URL you're using to retarget?
<kiko> kfogel, what do you mean by CC a bug?
<gmb> kfogel: $bug-number@bugs.launchpad.net
<gmb> kfogel: E.g. 306394@bugs.launchpad.net will add a comment to 306394.
<kfogel> kiko: I'm writing a mail to bazaar@lists.c.c about a particular bug.  I want my mail to be "noticed" by the bug tracker -- the thread is something that should be reachable/visible from the ticket.
<kfogel> gmb: thank you
<gmb> np
<kiko> kfogel, just CC the bug number, but to file a /new/ bug it needs to be gpg-signed by you and include an "affects" line. https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<schwuk> kiko: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/qa-checkbox-policykit (although I'm using edge)
<abentley> kiko: On staging, I've created a blueprint for ubuntu, retargeted it to ubuntu, and it ends up on launchpad.
<schwuk> abentley: re-targetting to a different project works fine though.
<abentley> kiko: This seems like a bug to me.
<abentley> schwuk: I've created bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/309048.  You may wish to subscribe to it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309048 in blueprint "Cannot retarget to ubuntu" [Undecided,New]
<schwuk> abentley: thanks - done
<kiko> schwuk, abentley: I believe that is a reported bug, can't retarget blueprint from project to distro
<abentley> kiko: I searched and couldn't find a relevant-looking bug.
<MTecknology> I've been working with somebody else on porting the openid_launchpad openid_teams and openid modules for 5.x to 6.x
<MTecknology> We have just two little things left that we're stuck on and we were wondering where we can get some help...
<MTecknology> Rinchen: ?? ^
<Rinchen> MTecknology, lay it on me
<MTecknology> swe3tdave: you there?
<MTecknology> Rinchen: wanna pop into #loco-drupal-dev ?
<Rinchen> sure
<MTecknology> Might be easier than flooding this channel
<kfogel> abentley: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/94289  is about the problem we were discussing with salgado earlier, just FYI.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94289 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch page UI shouldnote that there are pending writes to a branch as soon as the writes happen" [Medium,Confirmed]
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: abentley | Downtime: 22.00 - 23.00 UTC 17th Dec
<wgrant> Argh, why does all of the launchpad-users mail have crap in the subject?
<wgrant> I know it's from launchpad-users; there are perfectly good headers to say that!
<jml> wgrant: it's a mailing list convention.
<wgrant> Which no other Ubuntu mailing list uses.
<wgrant> And which is useless.
<elmo> wgrant: to be fair, some Ubuntu mailing lists do; it's just not the default or common
 * wgrant looks to see if he is on any.
<flavour> So, what should we be exicted about for 2.1.12? (The release milestone didn't seem that clear to me & many docs linked from there were private :/)
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | Downtime: 22.00 - 23.00 UTC 17th Dec
<wgrant> I think about two of my two-dozen Ubuntu-related mailing lists do the subject mangling, and they're basically dead.
<wgrant> Why does Launchpad do it?
<wgrant> Or is there a button I can click to tell it to get its hands off my subject lines?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you could probably make a procmail filter.
<Hobbsee> hrm, the mailing list stuff went across
<elmo> I don't think there's a button; it's a mailman per-list default
<Hobbsee> one of them only, it appears.  strange.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Pardon?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: to change the subject line?
<Hobbsee> s/procmail/whatever
<wgrant> 'one of them only'?
<wgrant> I suppose I could do that, yes. But it seems like a bad default.
<Hobbsee> yes, i have two subscribed.
 * wgrant blames barry.
<barry> oh jeebus
<meoblast001> come on.. i was just trying to push revisions =P
<Hobbsee> oh arg.
<Hobbsee> i can't change the ML subscriptions, because LP is down
<Ursinha> Hobbsee, see topic :)
<Ursinha> we're rolling out to 2.1.12 \o/
<meoblast001> Ursinha: does that mean opensource?
<kfogel> hmmm:
<kfogel> $ bzr push
<kfogel> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kfogel/bzr/306394-status-tolerate-nonexistent/
<kfogel> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<kfogel> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Ursinha> meoblast001, no, that means that we're upgrading launchpad to 2.1.12
<wgrant> 3.0 means open source (at least I think I saw somewhere that those dates are aligned)
<wgrant> kfogel: Launchpad is down for an update.
<Ursinha> kfogel, it's because lp is down for the rollout
<kfogel> wgrant: d'oh
<kfogel> thanks
<kfogel> np
<meoblast001> Ursinha: /o\
<kfogel> wgrant, Ursinha: I wonder if there's any (easy) way to make lp give an error message to that effect on most major connection methods?
<kfogel> Like: 'bzr push'
<wgrant> I was thinking you could run a dummy sshd that accepted all auth and gave a nice error.
<kfogel> ssh: connection refused... : "Launchpad.net temporarily down for an upgrade"
<kfogel> exactly
<kfogel> wgrant: actually, that should be pretty easy too
<wgrant> Or indeed rejected all auth, like it does with the 'no ssh keys for user' message.
<Nafallo> we know what wgrant will be hacking on in 3.0 ;-)
<mwhudson> there's a bug about that
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: yeah, i figured :)
<kfogel> mwhudson: ah, cool
<Hobbsee> Ursinha: the error message came up too quickly fro it to be anything but scheduled maintenance :)
<Ursinha> :)
<wgrant> Nafallo: If they release that bit.
<Nafallo> wgrant: meeh. stop trolling my trolls! :-P
<MFen> is there any way to get logs of a particular launchpad project, aka popularity rating?
<rockstar> wgrant, what if we release ALL the the bits you want to get into?  That'll be too many things for you to do?
<rockstar> s/?$/!
<jml> MFen: not yet.
<Nafallo> rockstar: he went off to uni. should be back soon I hope :-)
<MFen> but i wanna know my scoe
<MFen> score
<jml> MFen: what sort of stats would you be interested in?
<Hobbsee> rockstar: it'll probably mean that he'll contribute more patches, and build more stuff off it :P
<MFen> hits per day vs. other launchpad projects would be nice
<rockstar> Hobbsee, but then he'll have to quick uni!  :)
<MFen> if there are files to download (btw: i don't see a way to publish and files to download), then number of downloads
<rockstar> s/quick/quit
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * rockstar quicks while he's ahead
<Hobbsee> i'm sure he'd find the time somewhere
<Nafallo> he usually do :-)
<jml> wgrant: poolie1 filed a bug for a downtime sshd a while ago... it's definitely a good idea.
<jml> MFen: there is a way, but it's buried deep.
<jml> MFen: I've been wanting to get stats on branches for a while now.
<jml> MFen: I'll dig up some stuff for the download problem though..
<rockstar> jml, I have a secret plan for that already.  Wait 'til the Christmas break.
<MFen> thanks
<jml> rockstar: for downloads or branch stats?
<MFen> i probably don't need it, i just thought it was odd that it was so hard to find
<rockstar> branch stats.  Sorry for the ambiguity.
<MFen> pypi and the PPA are hosting my releases
<MFen> oh yeah! PPA popularity.
<jml> MFen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/121058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121058 in launchpad-foundations "Show a download count for project admins on downloads page" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
 * jml does something a little naughty
<MFen> thanks
<jml> MFen: actually, exarkun has filed a slightly better bug for the same thing, so I'll dupe the quoted bug to that and assign it to sinzui :)
<jml> MFen: PPA stats will probably need their own bug filed
<luisbg> is there a way to get a private bzr branch in launchpad?
<jml> luisbg: yes there is.
<MFen> can you tell me what exarkun's bug is so i know what it means to file a better one?
<luisbg> jml, how?
<jml> luisbg: you'll need to talk to bac to arrange it.
<luisbg> bac, ping, I need a private bzr branch :) please please
<jml> MFen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/273265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273265 in launchpad-registry "Launchpad "Downloads" area should provide download stats to project admins" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jml> MFen: by "better", I mean "asks for more".
<sinzui> jml: MFen We expect to release a download counter in January
<kiko> woooo
<jml> sinzui: yay
<MFen> sinzui: what will it cover?
<MFen> i've mentioned page hits, file downloads, and ppa downloads
<sinzui> MFen: It will report how many time any file included in a product release is downloaded
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | Downtime: 22.00 - 23.00 UTC 17th Dec
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<MFen> sinzui: ok, so that doesn't include ppa
<MFen> sounds like i should open a new bug
<sinzui> MFen: a bug? Do we have any download counter feature that is broken?
<sinzui> MFen: you want the PPA counted too?
 * sinzui thinks that is a sensible idea
<MFen> a bug as in a distinct feature
<MFen> i do want the ppa counted too, but since ppa is per-user and not per-project, maybe it would be separate?
<MFen> if you could magically connect files in the ppa to a particular project, then sure, show those in the project
<sinzui> MFen: I'll bring the issue up in tomorrow's meeting. The problem is somewhat different from the file release because PPAs are not explicitly downloaded via launchpad infrastriucture
<jml> sinzui: aiui, ubuntu has some opt-in client-side tools to get stats on package installs already. maybe we could use those...
<sinzui> jml: pant's on
<MFen> the reason i'm focused on page hits and ppa is because i'm using pypi to host "files", not launchpad.  so basically i'm looking for anything else that could tell me how many users i have
<sinzui> or spelled pants-on
<sinzui> MFen: jml: ppas are a slightly different problem, and deserve their own story (spec). Once the ppa is deployed, it is outside of Launchpad's application. The files are in directories owned by a web server.
<jml> MFen: watching the bugs filed is often a good way of guessing :)
<jml> sinzui: yeah.
<jml> sinzui: man, now my head's full of ideas again :\
<MFen> jml: man i have unit tests! there won't be any bugs filed.
 * MFen snickers a little
<jml> MFen: haha
<jml> MFen: dude, people file bugs about my unit tested unit testing helpers (see https://launchpad.net/pyunit-friends)
<MFen> that's because people who use unit test helpers are the kind of people who write unit tests.  and those people are super-anal.
 * sinzui is looking at popularity-contest for PPAs
<jml> MFen: it's actually because anything used by unit tests is used a lot.
<sinzui> PPAs appear to be reported in http://popcon.ubuntu.com/unknown/by_inst.gz
<NCommander> sinzui, well, that would also include things like getdeb and such :-/
<sinzui> yeah
<kiko> bzr 1.10 to the masses!!
 * kiko watches the bug page for the launchpad project
#launchpad 2008-12-18
 * Peng_ mirrors a btree branch. Yay!
 * jml toasts the new release
<jml> ... with toast
 * Hobbsee puts the release in the toaster?
<jml> yay attachments in code reviews.
<bac> luisbg: first you want my CF reader and now you want private branches!
<bac> luisbg: ping me tomorrow and we can talk about it.
<wgrant> rockstar: Hah. Possibly.
<wgrant> Oh good, so not all of the archives have keys yet. I saw kiko's objection and thought it might have been too late...
<Peng_> How much entropy is it gonna take to generate all of those gpg keys? :X
<elmo> enough to require a HW RNG
<wgrant> I wonder how badly you guys can stuff up something so important... LP doesn't often push things to places where they can never be removed.
<elmo> wgrant: thanks for the vote of confidence
<Hobbsee> why, what happened?
<wgrant> elmo: Well, it already very nearly went very, very wrong.
<elmo> wgrant: dude, it went nowhere near going anywhere
<elmo> since I haven't given anyone the HW RNG yet
<wgrant> elmo: So it wouldn't have gone ahead soon after the rollout if kiko hadn't objected?
<wgrant> Ah.
<elmo> what's the actual horribleness in any event?  the name?
 * Peng_ has no idea what's going on
<wgrant> elmo: The UID on the keys, yes.
<noelbush> I made an import request for a CVS repo that requires ext/ssh authentication, and now I see this isn't accepted. I want to remove or edit this request to use an anonymous pserver method instead. Anybody know how I can do this?
<mwhudson> noelbush: we support ext repos now, fwiw
<mwhudson> noelbush: can you point me to it?
<mwhudson> or if you can use pserver details, i can delete the :ext: import request and approve a new one
<noelbush> mwhudson: Oh, that's good news. The page for my import request is:
<noelbush> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/programd/trunk
 * mwhudson grrs
<noelbush> mwhudson: ?
<mwhudson> noelbush: something else, don't worry :)
<mwhudson> noelbush: hm, it's asking me for a password
<noelbush> mwhudson: Okay, thought I said something wrong. :-) Password is "anonymous"
<mwhudson> i don't think we can support that
<noelbush> Okay, then this CVSROOT should work for anonymous pserver: :pserver:cvs-anon@aitools.org:/var/aitools/cvs
<mwhudson> cool
<noelbush> Yay!
<noelbush> mwhudson: I see from the page that it's been reviewed and is scheduled to import. Thanks very much!
<superm1> Hi guys, quick question.  I was going to set an out of office for the holidays on my work email, but i'm a bit worried to do so because i'm subscribed to a ton of bugs.  I don't want out of office reply spam to end up on all of those bugs.  It will apparently send an OOO reply once to each sender.  does launchpad filter those types of replies?
<elmo> superm1: launchpad sets X-Precedence: bulk
<elmo> superm1: any remotely well behaved OOO will ignore such emails
<superm1> elmo, well this is exchange we're talking about, so i'm not sure how well behaved it is...
<elmo> superm1: it's been half a decade, but AFAICR exchange does respect that
<superm1> elmo, okay i'll see it then and see how things go :)
<elmo> superm1: unless your exchange install is pre-historic, google suggests it'll be ok.  <http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ietf/current/msg18091.html>
<superm1> elmo, great thanks!  yeah it's exchange 2003, so it should be fine
<joshuablount> Does anyone know why when using the api calling me.mugshot_link I get https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/~joshuablount/mugshot ?
<joshuablount> per the api-doc it should be "A large image of exactly 192x192 pixels, that will be displayed on your home page in Launchpad. Traditionally this is a great big picture of your grinning face. Make the most of it! It should be no bigger than 100kb in size."
<kiko> joshuablount, I don't think that's how you grab files
<kiko> I think that's what I'd expect from mugshot_link
<joshuablount> kiko: I was hoping for a link (url). So this is actually sending me the file, not the link?
<kiko> well, you can get both (it's going to be in launchpadlibrarian.net though)
<joshuablount> kiko: eh, I was mostly fooling around. I was just confused on the response.
<joshuablount> kiko: Thanks for the api help though! My next goal is a gnome-applet telling me my LP karma.
<jamesh> joshuablount: perhaps you ask that api.staging.launchpad.net URL what the image url is?
<kiko> ah, that isn't a hard thing to build
<joshuablount> kiko: Sure, I've got the karma easily enough, it's figuring out how to put it inside this bar at the top of my screen that will be difficult (for me)
<kiko> :)
<jamesh> joshuablount: are you going to graph your karma?
<joshuablount> jamesh: I plan to just print the number for now, next to the date, so I can see how awesome I am. I suppose graphing and tracking is the next task after that though...
<Sebastian> \sh: ping
<\sh> Sebastian: jo :)
<Sebastian> \sh: Hi!
<Sebastian> \sh: Just wanted to solicit your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/309282 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309282 in launchpad "Support for PEAR channels" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> Sebastian: I'll have a look :) And how's life? :)
<Sebastian> \sh: Good. Done travelling for this year and finally home for a couple of weeks.
<\sh> Sebastian: so you are staying over x-mas in SU? :) Could be that I'm doing some traveling to your direction and would be a good idea to visit some old colleagues :)
<Sebastian> \sh: Sure, we could meet in a cafe or something.
<\sh> Sebastian: yepp...let's see about the other froscon crew people and Mr. S9Y ... just because I won't find the time next year to attend any conference or fair
<Sebastian> \sh: Sounds like a plan.
<\sh> Sebastian: +1 for the idea...I commented on the report :)
<Sebastian> \sh: I saw http://support.github.com/discussions/feature-requests/66-pear-channel-like-github-gems-but-for-php mentioned on Twitter earlier today and thought: that is a good idea. I want that for Launchpad :)
<\sh> Sebastian: yepp...that would be a feature which could give LP a lead in things like code and app hosting :)
<Sebastian> \sh: I started to use bzr and lp recently for new projects. Importing PHPUnit into bzr did not work so far but is something that I want to do long-term.
<\sh> Sebastian: what is the problem with importing phpunit into bzr?
<Sebastian> \sh: Non-standard repository layout, I guess.
<Sebastian> \sh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/svn2bzr/+bug/258953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258953 in svn2bzr "bzrlib.errors.NoSuchFile on removal of trunk branch" [Undecided,New]
<Sebastian> \sh: I am using bzr-svn locally now to interact with PHPUnit's Subversion repository. Works for me for now.
<\sh> Sebastian: that sounds good :) if you move to LP that would be another good news :)
<\sh> oh no...I thought it's christmas time, but looks like that people do always evil things around this time...:(
<noelbush1> I have successfully imported a project from a CVS repo to launchpad, and now I want launchpad to become the "official" host for the code. Do I just push the code up from my machine as a new branch and set this branch as the main development focus? Or is it possible to "convert" the imported branch to be the main one? And how do I cancel further imports?
<soren> How do I add a new bug tracker to launchpad? Didn't there used to be an interface for that other than e-mailing feedback@ ?
<persia> noelbush1, I think canceling further imports requires a question on LP.  Redefinition probably requires the project owner to reset it in the project definition, but is otherwise just a branch.  To be "official", there's probably some other documentation (websites, readme, etc.) that need updating.
<wgrant> soren: Just add a new bugwatch for it.
<soren> wgrant: Let's just for a second imagine that it's not an Ubuntu package, but an upstream project... Does your statement still make sense? If it does, I don't get it :)
<noelbush1> persia: Thanks -- I am the project owner. So essentially, I just make my new branch and set it as the main one, and ask for the imported one to be stopped with a Question?
<wgrant> soren: Oh, you want to tell a project's +edit where its bugs are tracked, without having previously registered a bugwatch?
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker might work.
<soren> wgrant: That was my intention, but registering a bugwatch as the first step is fine... Now, how do I do that?
<wgrant> It's well hidden.
<wgrant> I'm not sure where it's linked to from.
<soren> wgrant: Oh, that's handy.
<soren> Here's what I tried:
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/opennebula/+filebug
<soren> The "Tell us about it" link is a mailto: link.
<wgrant> That page is fugly.
<persia> noelbush1, That's my understanding.
<wgrant> soren: Do you have appropriate administration privileges over that project?
<noelbush1> persia: thx
<wgrant> If so, that link is stupid and should be fixed.
<soren> wgrant: I do. I registered it a few hours ago.
<soren> wgrant: bug 309300 reported. Thanks for your help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309300 in malone "Adding a bug tracker for a new upstream project is exceedingly difficult" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309300
<wgrant> soren: np
<wgrant> soren: I found a link to /bugs/bugtrackers!
<wgrant> bugs.launchpad.net has it.
<wgrant> ... in the stats down the bottom.
<soren> Right you are.
<wgrant> Now why didn't I think to look in the stats on a rarely visited page?
<popey> any lp admins about? dway72aa2 appears to be an abusive wiki editor.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=info
<pkt> hello, could you please kill build https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive/+build/816747 ?
<pkt> and this too please: https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive/+build/816748
<wgrant> pkt: Have they just hung?
<pkt> for more than 20 minutes IIRC
<pkt> I believe ubuntu's openjdk is just broken
<wgrant> If somebody is around, they might kill it.
<wgrant> If somebody isn't, they'll die after something like two hours of inactivity.
<pkt> ah, ok, I won't worry much then :-)
<wgrant> And if they don't die quickly, somebody will notice and poke them.
<pkt> Now I guess, I 'll have to investigate the openjdk bug that causes this.
<popey> oh ffs someone has deleted https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home again
<wgrant> popey: The magical deletion that causes it to really go away?
<popey> yes
<popey> i have a backup copy
<wgrant> Did you find a sysadmin to fix that last time?
<popey> no
<popey> we recreated it
<wgrant> So I saw, but I meant afterwards.
<popey> no
<popey> put it back...
<popey> would be nice if that page could be set immutable
<popey> dway72aa2 and gera74st4 are spammers
<popey> who should I contact to get their accounts binned?
<wgrant> popey: You could file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, removing that last segment if my memory is too foggy.
<popey> done
<popey> looks like the home page deletion was a daft user renaming it
<Spads> popey: I've deleted dway72aa2's attachments and disabled the wiki account.  I'll take care of gera74st4 now
<popey> thanks Spads
<Spads> popey: what page in particular did gera74st4 spam?
<popey> he edited dway72aa2's page adding attachments
<popey> i suspect they are one and the same person
<Spads> oh ahh...
<Spads> he came in and redid the attachments
<Spads> ok
<popey> looks bot-ish
<Spads> anyway, yes, acls for /Home are probably called for
 * popey has added a warning to the top of /Home for now
<Spads> yeah, it looks like they set up the lp accounts in advance though
 * popey wishes moin had rss capability - I'd add /RecentChanges to my RSS reader (as I do for other [crappier] wikis which _do_ have rss capability)
<Spads> popey: you and me both
<popey> someone must have a web service that watches web page diffs and makes rss out of it..
 * popey goes huntin
<persia> As a short-term workaround, you could have a wiki account subscribed to the entire wiki, and pump that through a mail->feed gateway
<popey> novel
<popey> it's a shame that a subscription to the recentchanges page doesn't help
<persia> No, you have to subscribe to *
<popey> bet that's not pleasant
<popey> you wouldn't be able to see the wood for the trees
<persia> It oughtn't be any different than recentchanges.
<popey> yeah, you'd get the diff
<popey> whereas recentchanges is a one line summary of each change
<persia> Just needs filtering: preferably to somewhere relatively unread with the gateway.
<popey> Spads: en72abad2 is another spammer
<Spads> popey: argh!
<popey> just block all yahoo.ca addresses ;)
<popey> Spads: they all came from the same IP - 94.27.110.146 if that helps
<Spads> popey: what did en72abad2 do?
<Spads> can't find 'im in the edit-log
<Spads> oh, he's the Home trasher
<popey> attachments
<Spads> where?
<Spads> on Home?
<popey> yes
<Spads> okay
<Sidnei> mrevell-lunch: there's a small typo on the signed ppas post, 'the time the of the'
<pkt> what kernel do the autobuilder machines run? is it the standard intrepid kernel?
<persia> pkt, More likely to be hardy.
<pkt> I see
<pkt> oh, the dreaded 2.6.24
<persia> pkt, Note that code is built against the target release kernel, in the chroot.
<pkt> That doesn't matter. I 'm trying to figure out why it hangs in FUTEX_WAIT
<pkt> so the kernel that is running is what is relevant :-)
<mrevell> Sidnei: Thanks! Fixed.
<pmarti> hi there :), I requested through launchpad-bazaar answers to delete the current "vcs~imports" of my project 3 days ago but got no answer... should I request it through here? Should I ask somewhere else? thanks :)
<pkt> hmm, I 'm now almost certain that this is not a kernel issue, it is probably the openjdk that does something wrong.
<pkt> I wonder if LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4 still works in intrepid ...
<MrKanister> Hi. Can somebody please delete the project https://launchpad.net/debcleaner ? I created it but it became unnecessary over the time. Thanks in advance
<persia> MrKanister, You need to ask a question against launchpad at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MrKanister> persia: Sorry, I missunderstood you :/ I will ask a question against launchpad. Thanks you again
<popey> barry / mrevell another mail to launchpad-users which was an answers mail..
 * mrevell looks
<popey> subject "google.com can not be found"
<barry> popey: do you know which project the question was posted on?
<popey> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54524
<popey> its that one
<mrevell> popey: It's the same chap again, isn't it?
<popey> looks that way
 * popey notes that ben66kre0 is another launchpad user who is spamming the wiki (from the same IP as the previous ones) but Spads is not about now
<mrevell> herb: Can you kill a spamming LP user? ben66kre0 is spamming the Ubuntu wiki. popey can provide links
<Spads> mrevell: we're on it
<mrevell> thanks Spads
<warren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/103994  how can we get an "Also notified" removed from this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 103994 in banshee "Banshee unable to correctly sort via Album title" [Low,Triaged]
<warren> I am annoyed that some random Ubuntu bug is bothering me via e-mamil.
<warren> e-mail
<elmo> warren: sorry - are you saying you're subscribed to the bug?
<warren> elmo: LTSP upstream
<elmo> warren: if you're a member of the group, you should be able to hit 'unsubscribe' on the portlet in the right
<warren> there is no unsubscribe
<stgraber> warren: you can filter these e-mails using some of the extra headers LP adds
<warren> stgraber: how am I supposed to get legitimate mail then?
<warren> stgraber: how did LTSP get added to this anyway?
<warren> completely irrelevant
<stgraber> warren: you can for example only get the e-mails where you are a direct subscriber or something like that
<warren> stgraber: the correct solution would be to remove our group from this.  but how?
<beuno> warren, sorry, there currently is no way yo unsubscribe from that, or delete the bugtask. We are working on different ways to solve this general problem.
<stgraber> I guess we're still notified because someone added an upstream LTSP task
<stgraber> I then dropped this bugtask but we're still receiving these mails
<stgraber> beuno: being able to delete the bugtask would be really good in such a case as there is really no link between that bug and ltsp ..
<beuno> stgraber, yeap, that's one of the solutions
<beuno> the other is to be able to mute specific bugs
<stgraber> beuno: is it possible to create mail filter like: Bugs where I'm an indirect subscriber (team membership) and the current status is Invalid ?
<warren> why cannot the bug task be removed?
<beuno> warren, "implementation details". Again, it's being worked on.
<beuno> stgraber, I can't think of a nice way of doing that right now
<warren> DELETE statement directly in SQL? =)
<beuno> warren, let me check with the developers real quick
<gmb> warren: It's not *quite* that simple; BugTasks are linked to in a lot of places.
<gmb> And a lot of things break if they go away.
<warren> I was joking
<BjornT> stgraber: yes, it's possible if you look at the bug headers. to see that you are an indirect subscriber you need to look at the X-Launchpad-Message-Rationale header
<BjornT> stgraber: it will look like 'Subscriber @teamname'
<BjornT> stgraber: if you're subsribed directly, it will have only 'Subsriber'
<BjornT> stgraber: the status can be gotten from the X-Launchpad-Bug header. although it's a bit tricky, since the bug can have multiple such headers.
<BjornT> stgraber: each header include the project and its status
<BjornT> warren: we are aware of the problems with irrelevant bug tasks (like the LTSP one), and will work on fixing it.
<Sidnei> where did the 'register a new project' link go? i can't find it anymore on edge
<Sidnei> nm, found it.
<popey> Spads: Der74hva3 is another spammer
<popey> just removing attachments from their home page
<popey> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-GB:unofficial&hs=rQL&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=britney+spears+ubuntu&spell=1
<Spads> popey: urgh
<popey> Spads: sorry dude, dunno why I'm getting these all today - people are mailing me about the spam!
<Spads> popey: that looks old
<Spads> I think I disabled that one this morning
 * elmo appoints popey as Ubuntu Spam Czar
<popey> well, I _just_ deleted the attachments
 * popey prefers lobster thermidor
<Spads> hmmm, that may actually be *old* then...
<Spads> popey: okay, Der74hva3 has been killed from LP now
<popey> nice work Spads
<Spads> popey: thank herb!
<Sidnei> now, how do i create a 'project group'?
<epsy> Sidnei, you currently have to ask an admin
<Sidnei> epsy: yeah, created a question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/54843
<Sidnei> hopefully mrevell is paying attention *wink*
<mrevell> I wasn't but I am now :) Let me read up
<mrevell> Sidnei: I'm afraid I don't have admin-foo but I can prod a man who does :)
<Sidnei> mrevell: thank you!
<rockstar> Sidnei, holy crap that's a lot of imports.
<Sidnei> rockstar: no kidding dude, my fingers hurt ;)
<rockstar> And now you're going to make mine hurt.  :)
<Sidnei> hehe, sorry for that.
<rockstar> Sidnei, welcome to the land of approved code imports.
 * Sidnei collectively hugs his brand new launchpad projects, rockstar and mrevell. ;)
<mrevell> :)
<rockstar> Sidnei, is chameleon your project?
<Sidnei> rockstar: not, not directly. i will be working on getting launchpad running on it though, so will be nice to be able to create some bzr branches. also, they didn't have a bugtracker yet.
<rockstar> Sidnei, ah, okay.
<PriceChild> Looking at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main I was wondering why my name isn't a link like jorge & leo's, is it just because the pricechild@pricechild-laptop would need to be my email?
<PriceChild> Also, is there any news on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/52942 ?
<Pici> PriceChild: What does `bzr lp-login` say?
<rockstar> PriceChild, you need bzr whoami
<rockstar> PriceChild, I did `bzr whoami "Paul Hummer <paul@emailaddress.com>"`  Launchpad parses that, and sees that I have my email from bzr set up as my email on Launchpad.
<PriceChild> Thanks rockstar
<rockstar> PriceChild, no problem.
<PriceChild> and pici :)
 * Hobbsee waves
 * thumper waves at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thumper: :)
 * wgrant wafts in.
<Hobbsee> looks like https://edge.launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon and https://edge.launchpad.net/~maurizio-live should probably both be killed
<Hobbsee> properly, this time
<thumper> Hobbsee: with a bullet?
<Hobbsee> thumper: i don't think I can answer that while still following the CoC.  But i thought you could kill accounts properly after the rollout
<wgrant> Ooh, they can do that now, can't they? Finally!
<thumper> :)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: if they've done it right, and fixed all the bugs, they should be able to
<wgrant> The accounts can actually die!
<thumper> I don't know much about killing accounts
<wgrant> thumper: Suffice to say that it was broken until yesterday.
<wgrant> But should be fixed now.
<wgrant> 'broken' meaning something like this: LOSA disables account -> user clicks forgotten password link -> user clicks on link in email -> user files lots of spam -> LOSA disables account -> ...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: you forgot "user tries to sign in, and gets told that the account is either wrong or deactivated, so they should use the forgotten password link" ->
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<rockstar> Hobbsee, wgrant, I reviewed those branches, and yes, it is fixed "properly" now.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> rockstar: kill ~launchpadtest so I can try to break it?  ;)
<wgrant> rockstar: Excellent! I'd assumed as much from the test plans, but confirmation is good.
<Hobbsee> sorry, ~test12345
<rockstar> Hobbsee, I'm just a lowly dev, no admin privs.
<Hobbsee> rockstar: awww
<Hobbsee> rockstar: i might try to poke spm for it in a copule of hours
<rockstar> spm won't be around 'til next year I believe.
<Hobbsee> oh, holidays?
<Nafallo> holidays \o/
 * wgrant sentences Nafallo to live in his DC.
<jpds> He does that already.
<Nafallo> yay \o/
<Nafallo> wgrant: does that mean I finally get a bed? :-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Yes.
<Nafallo> woho!
<Hobbsee> but it'll be made of rocks.
<wgrant> No, servers.
<wgrant> At least it'll be warm
<wgrant> But maybe a bit hard.
<wgrant> And loud.
<Nafallo> bbl. another movie.
<jpds> Nafallo: Looks like you'll listen to music all night...
<Nafallo> jpds: hehe. :-)(
<popey> barry https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/54877 another launchpad answers one that has arrived on the launchpad-users list - same user again
<barry> popey: i see it.  this person needs a stern talking to.  i will politely explain the situation :)
<popey> heh, you sure it's deliberate?
<barry> popey: nearly so.  i'm looking at the headers from the launchpad-users post and it looks like it goes directly from his/her jp machine to forster, our mlist server
<barry> if it had gotten posted from answers, it would have very different Received headers
<wgrant> Can somebody please kill that user?
<wgrant> That also doesn't look much like a Launchpad error.
<barry> popey: polite message sent.  we'll see if that helps
<popey> :)
#launchpad 2008-12-19
<emgent> some launchpad admin here ?
<emgent> SteveA: around ?
<jml> emgent: what's the problem?
<emgent> i need LP admin for edit https://launchpad.net/nubuntu
<emgent> (we need to unblock it.. now me (and nother nubuntu devel cant edit it)
<emgent> jml: are you able to fix it ?
<jml> emgent: not directly, no.
<emgent> jml: i should wait kiko ?
<jml> emgent: probably. if you haven't already, you should ask a question on answers.lp.net/launchpad
<emgent> will do. danke.
<jml> emgent: mthaddon *might* be able to help you, not sure if he's still around.
<emgent> mthaddon: ping :)
<mthaddon> emgent: what's up?
<emgent> mthaddon: see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/54892
<mthaddon> emgent: not exactly sure what you mean by "unblock it"
<emgent> now we can edit descritipn, activate bugtracker, blueprints ecc..
<emgent> *cant*
<emgent> *description*
<emgent> mthaddon: we need the possibility to manage it..
<mthaddon> are you in the nbuntu developers team?
<emgent> ya
<mthaddon> hmm, that's set as the driver for it, not sure why you wouldn't be able to edit those things
<emgent> i cant set it.
<emgent> Not allowed here
<emgent> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<emgent> You are logged in as Emanuele Gentili.
<emgent> but i'm in nubuntu developers team.
<emgent> also
<emgent> https://launchpad.net/nubuntu/+branding
<emgent> is broken.
<mthaddon> looking into it now (why you can't edit these things)
<mthaddon> emgent: were you able to edit it before and now you can't, or have you never been able to edit it?
<emgent> i can try to edit, but when i push confirm i see this error.
<mthaddon> emgent: yeah, I just mean is this a new error, or it's always been like that?
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: can you kill ~test12345 please :)
<emgent> i have access to https://launchpad.net/nubuntu/+edit but if i click on "Change" button.. dont work.
<emgent> mthaddon: always.
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: that's you, I take it?
<emgent> nubuntu Registered
<emgent> 2008-12-03
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: yes
<Hobbsee> damn it, i've forgotten the password, too
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: can't you merge it into your account?
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: I could, but that's not what I use it for ;)
 * Hobbsee wants to see if that bug really is fixed.
<Hobbsee> and apart from that, i use it as a non-priveledged account
<mthaddon> emgent: I'm afraid we may have to wait for kiko (currently on a plane to Brasil) as I'm not too familiar with the permissions on distros
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: gotcha - disabling now
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: cool :)
<emgent> mthaddon: can you write a note for him about this issue ?
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: disabled
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: thanks :)
<emgent> mthaddon: ?
<mthaddon> emgent: I'm going to assign the question to him
<mthaddon> emgent: ok, done
<emgent> danke. :)
<mthaddon> np
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<Hobbsee> well, i found another bug
<mthaddon> ?
<Hobbsee> but so far I haven't managed to reactivate that account
<Hobbsee> maybe it's not a bug
<Hobbsee> it throws up an error because the account is suspended, but still lets you fill in details and hit continue and such anyway
<Hobbsee> then tells you that the token's already validated
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: Well done launchpad guys :)
<Hobbsee> it appears that there's now no way to shortcut reactivate a launchpad account :)
<Hobbsee> well, not a suspended one, anyway
<mthaddon> so it works, but in a very convoluted and broken way?
<Hobbsee> no, it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> that account's still dead as a doornail, and i can't think of another way to try to break it open again.
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: fwiw https://edge.launchpad.net/~maurizioantillon and https://edge.launchpad.net/~maurizio-live should be able to have their final killing, too (assuming they're the same person)
<mthaddon> Hobbsee: but that's what we want - when an account is suspended, we don't want it to be reactivate-able
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: precisely.  Hence the well done :)
<Hobbsee> "it doesn't work", ie, it can't be reactivated.
<Hobbsee> oh, i see what you meant now.  damn negated negatives and similar.
<mthaddon> ah, thought that was a sarcastic "well done" :)
<Hobbsee> no, no
<Hobbsee> if i had been going to do that, i would have used something like "you fail, try again next time"
<Hobbsee> as well as the phrase "reactivated."
<mthaddon> :)
<Hobbsee> ;)
<mthaddon> ok, I'm off to find some food - catch you later
<Hobbsee> enjoy!
<et3> I updated the bug report on a new package and I need someone whom evaluates packages look over it.
<et3> it can be found here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/307928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307928 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] md4sum hash utility requests to be added" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Pici> et3: It would be best if you asked in #ubuntu-motu
<pkt> Is there any way to have my program build with -rsudo instead of -rfakeroot?
<pkt> It seems fakeroot plays a part in the crash
<wgrant> pkt: No, your package is broken. You need to fix it.
<pkt> understood
<pmarti> hi there, how can I have the trac instance of my project registered with launchpad so I can integrate bug tracking? thanks
<gmb> pmarti: You need to visit http://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+new-bugtracker to register your bug tracker.
<gmb> pmarti: Do you have the Launchpad API plugin for Trac installed on your project's Trac?
<pmarti> gmb: thanks for the hint
<pmarti> gmb: no I haven't, is it mandatory ?
<jamesh> pmarti: the basic bug status syncing will work without the plugin, but more advanced features need it (e.g. comment syncing)
<pmarti> jamesh: excellent, that will do till our sysadmin finds some time to install the plugin
<pmarti> thanks for the help jamesh & gmb
<popey> Spads: more spammers for you ben66kre0 and fre70jac2
<Spads> popey: hmmm, pretty sure we got ben66...
<Spads> popey:  got pages where they're working?
<popey> home
<Spads> bril
<popey> ben added attachment fre added a link to a chinese site
<popey> fre also added a page called /1 and attachment to it
<popey> also spammed the /air page
<Spads> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=info <-- needs reverting
<Spads> I've disabled fre
<Spads> ben we got the other day
<Spads> we've disabled attachments on the pages where the spams linked to attachments, so they're kind of out of luck there
<Spads> odd, looks like fre reverted his change
<Spads> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5
<popey> yeah
<popey> he played around with the air page a lot
<popey> reverting, changing etc
<Spads> yeah, this looks like airline phishing stuff
<popey> ooo looks like we have another one - maximusin
 * Spads locks attachments on 1
<popey> that user edited the page sdsdsd and added attachment
<Spads> yeah see it
<Spads> locking
<popey> thanks Spads
<popey> now, pub lunch - must stay off irc for the afternoon  - feel free to /ignore popey for the next few hours
<Spads> haha
<Spads> man, lunch sounds like a great idea actually
<salsaman> hi
<salsaman> hello
<salsaman> ping !
<salsaman> nobody around
<salsaman> doesnt surprise me, it seems like this launchpad is a complete con
<salsaman> i went to register my project, and i found somebody else had already registered it
<salsaman> so i am basically locked out of my own project there
<salsaman> nice going guys !
<beuno> salsaman, which project would that be?
<salsaman> LiVES
<beuno> salsaman, your project is a video editing system as well?
<salsaman> as well ?
<beuno> https://edge.launchpad.net/lives
<beuno> is it the same project, or did someone else call their project "lives"?
<salsaman> yep, thats the one
<beuno> salsaman, and you own it in sourceforge as well?
<salsaman> yep
<salsaman> and on freshmeat
<salsaman> i have no idea who this ntrofurano is
<beuno> salsaman, file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<salsaman> but it seems there is no way to contact him/her
<beuno> explaining what happened
<beuno> salsaman, https://edge.launchpad.net/~nitrofurano-3t
<beuno> on his page
<salsaman> right
<beuno> you can use the "Contact this user" form
<beuno> try talking to him to give you the project
<salsaman> let me see
<beuno> and, otherwise, file the question, and an admin will look into it
<beuno> that person seems active in Launchpad, so he should get back to you
<salsaman> where is the contact form ?
<salsaman> i dont see it
<beuno> some people register projects as placeholders, and give them to their owners when they show up, so don't worry too much about it
<beuno> salsaman, you have to be logged in
<salsaman> again ?
<salsaman> jeez, i already logged in twice
<beuno> salsaman, ah
<beuno> that's my fault
<beuno> I gave you an "edge" URL for beta testers
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~nitrofurano-3t
<beuno> there
<beuno> you shouldn't need to log in there
<salsaman> but how can somebody do that ?
<beuno> register a project?
<salsaman> just register a project without contacting the project team
<beuno> well, people work in odd ways  :)
<salsaman> can i report this as abuse if he refuses to cooperate ?
<beuno> salsaman, yes, we can work it out if he doesn't want to play nice
<beuno> we just want to make sure we asked nicely first
<beuno> assume the best from people  ;)
<salsaman> ok, thanks for your help
<salsaman> i have fired off an email to him asking him to either hand over the project or to work with me on promoting it
<beuno> salsaman, cool. If it doesn't work out, just file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<beuno> explaining all of this
<beuno> and an admin will work it out
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: teh rockstar
<deryck> hi all
<lool> Hi folks, I hope it's ok to ask question about launchpadlib here
<lool> I wonder how to map a publishing history object to the librarian objects (.dsc .orig.tar.gz etc.); I'd like to list all .dsc ever pushed to a ppa to import them in a vcs
<lool> So far I only get information about the status, source package name and version, removal comment, but not the actual URLs to librarian objects as I see them on the web page
<rockstar> lool, hi
<lool> rockstar: Hi
<rockstar> lool, I'm looking into your question now.
<lool> Oh thanks
 * lool needs to disapear for an hour or so
<thekorn> lool, I might be wrong, but I think there is no API method to get the url of an dsc file
<thekorn> but I think it should be possible to create the url out of source_package_name, source_package_version and maybe archive.owner
<thekorn> lool, maybe something like to http://paste.ubuntu.com/88662/
<lool> thekorn: Excellent thanks; didn't know about that /+files way to access superseded packages
<lool> thekorn: Hmm no, I get 404 on the old .dscs
<thekorn> lool, hmm, ok, it worked on the few archives I checked, maybe I just got lucky
<lool> thekorn: aargh no, stupid copy paste error
<lool> works fine
<thekorn> super
<lool> thanks a lot
<lool> I wonder how dups are managed
<cprov> lool: the PPA/+files namespace redirects to librarian
<cprov> lool: dups will redirect to the same librarian file
<cprov> lool: but soon the files themselves will be available via the API
 * cprov goes back to bed ...
<Rinchen> rockstar, I see you are chr for today. I need help. My Launchpad t-shirt hasn't arrived yet. :-D
<mtaylor> hey guys - any "good" way for me to remove borked pushes?
<mtaylor> and by that, I mean branches that I tried to push but which are now half-created?
<mtaylor> specifically lp:~mordred/wafflegrid/build-work and lp:~mordred/wafflegrid/build-options
<MagicFab> Hi guys
<MagicFab> I have a case of extreme abuse of Launchpad - specifically commenting bugs, setting them to FIX RELEASED and opening multiple accounts to ask questiosn and answer them, then mark tehem as answered, to get more karma.
<MagicFab> Who should I report this to ?
<MagicFab> cody-somerville, jcastro ^ ?
<cody-somerville> MagicFab, whats the account name?
<cody-somerville> Rinchen, ^^
<MagicFab> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sebastiancobaleda
<MagicFab> this one is getting all the karma
<Rinchen> rockstar, ^^
<Rinchen> gmb, ^^
 * Rinchen is on the phone but will be back shorlty
<MagicFab> and if you look at all the answers, they are from most probably dummy accounts opened to build karma against this single account.
<MagicFab> no hurries, but this is a somewhat motivated person with dubious intentions.
<cody-somerville> MagicFab, can you give an example of a bogus account?
<cody-somerville> and a few examples of bogus questions
<MagicFab> any of the answers he replied to
 * MagicFab gets some
<MagicFab> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~sebastiancobaleda
<MagicFab> pipo
<MagicFab> lesther
<MagicFab> rafael
<cody-somerville> MagicFab, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~pipo/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status=EXPIRED&field.status=INVALID&field.status-empty-marker=1 <-- is empty
<MagicFab> all questions with same structure, all "thank you phrases" cut & paste
<LarstiQ> mtaylor: half-created how exactly?
<MagicFab> sorry, I used "submitter"
<MagicFab> see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~boiachimolla88
<mtaylor> LarstiQ: aha! for a bit there wasn't a delete button present
<mtaylor> now it'st there
<MagicFab> cody-somerville, his bug reports sabotaging worries me most -> closing bugs as fix released at random and posting unrelated comments.
<LarstiQ> MagicFab: got some examples of that?
<sirderigo> hi everybody
<sirderigo-epg> LarstiQ, i dont wanna to be a "man in the middle" :D but, he only have 2 monts being a member of launchpad, and have a lot of karma, and, this is very hard to do, who here get 2645 in two monts?
<MagicFab> unrelated comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/273268/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273268 in ubuntu-ps3-port "ftbfs on all !x86 archs" [Critical,Fix released]
<MagicFab> unrelated comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/231953/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231953 in openoffice.org "[upstream] [hardy] High contrast incorrectly assumed" [High,Triaged]
<MagicFab> same comments as 231953: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ps3-port/+bug/285218/comments/13
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285218 in ubuntu-ps3-port "PS3: Immediate boot hang with blank screen" [Critical,In progress]
<MagicFab> Marked bug as fix released without the bug being fixed, unrelated comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/290467/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290467 in ubuntu-doc "unable to avoid login" [Low,Confirmed]
<MagicFab> unrelated comment: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bug/247784/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247784 in ubuntu-doc "Version tabs on official documentation pages do not show links to 8.04 LTS on older versions" [Low,Confirmed]
<MagicFab> and so on
<MagicFab> LarstiQ, ^
<LarstiQ> MagicFab: I see
<MagicFab> Normally I wouldnn't care but he tried joining a support team
<MagicFab> and when I found about the random bug triaging... I know that sucks up a lot of time from people thinking this is legit
<cr3> if I have a project with only a couple bugs and I've now done a complete rewrite of the code which would warrant a rename, should I: 1. ask to have the project renamed; 2. create another project, migrate the bugs and ask to have the old project deleted?
<LarstiQ> cr3: did the rewrite invalidate all bugs/history/other resources?
<LarstiQ> I'm guessing no since you ask about migrating bugs
<cr3> LarstiQ: after looking at them, it seems so, yes
<LarstiQ> ah :)
<cr3> LarstiQ: however, the concerns raised by the bugs are shared by the rewrite, so it would also make sense to mark them as fixed-released. but either way, not a big deal considering there are only a couple bugs
<Rocket2DMn> hey quick question guys, do we support bugs filed in languages other than english?
<cody-somerville> who is "we"?
<Rocket2DMn> well, anybody who wants to deal with the bugs - triagers, developers, etc
<Rocket2DMn> is it ok for people to submit reports in say, spanish?
<LarstiQ> Rocket2DMn: that is up to the project the bugs are filed on I think.
<Rocket2DMn> a forum user is asking if s/he can translate my guide to filing bugs into spanish for the LoCos
<LarstiQ> ah, Ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, Ubuntu
 * LarstiQ moves to the sidelines
<Rocket2DMn> i was under the impression that English was the primary language used, and that other than translations of packages and documentation to other languages, we didn't officially deal with anything in other languages outside of LoCos and specialized areas
<Rocket2DMn> I'm going to let the user translate my guide of course, but I just want to include a note about filing the reports in English if that's needed
<rockstar> Rocket2DMn, well, you severely limit those who can understand your bugs if you only use spanish.
<Rocket2DMn> rockstar, i know, I can translate from spanish well enough, but the user in question will be translating the guide into spanish for those who speak spanish as their primary language
<Rocket2DMn> I thought I had read a year or so ago about english being _the_ language to use, I just wanted to know if I'm crazy or if anybody else has anything to say about the subject
<rockstar> Rocket2DMn, shoot, the more people that know how to file bugs, the more get reported and (hopefully) the more get fixed.
<rockstar> Rocket2DMn, but, I would say the question is probably better asked in #ubuntu-bugs
<LarstiQ> Rocket2DMn: it sounds like this is more a question for the Ubuntu community?
<Rocket2DMn> +1 i agree, but i also don't want to waste people's time if those bugs won't get triaged/fixed
<Rocket2DMn> rockstar, im in that channel by default, i'll throw the question around in there as well
<Rocket2DMn> LarstiQ, yes, I thought there would be a fair number in here, but esp. since bugs get filed upstream toward Debian and other projects, other LP users might know.
<LarstiQ> Rocket2DMn: as an upstream project, I don't think I've seen a non-English bug report yet, nor would I encourage it. We do get support requests in different languages though.
<LarstiQ> as a non-native (Dutch) myself, I vastly prefer communication to be in English, but that's just me.
<Rocket2DMn> LarstiQ, yes i ve run across a few bugs and questions in other languages, i just didnt know if there was a version of part of LP geared toward other languages, esp. one as large as the spanish speaking community
<LarstiQ> Rocket2DMn: not that I've seen :)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah neither had I LarstiQ , figured I should ask though.
 * LarstiQ nods
<Rocket2DMn> Thank you for your input guys
<mtaylor> is there a way to revoke a merge proposal?
<rockstar> mtaylor, set the status to "Rejected"
<mtaylor> rockstar: I don't seem to have permission to do that...
<mtaylor> rockstar: I made the request, but I have no permissions on the target branch or project
<rockstar> mtaylor, hm, then I guess there is no way.  You could request that the owner set the branch to Rejected.
<mtaylor> rockstar: ok. thanks
<fta> two ppa builders are stuck on the same package since 2008-12-16... (doing v4l-dvb-dkms)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/hassium
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/lychee
<rockstar> mthaddon, ^^
<mthaddon> rockstar, fta: I don't really deal with the buildds, but will see if I can find someone who can
<rockstar> mthaddon, shoot, what happens if they are all on leave?
<mthaddon> rockstar: not everyone's on leave
<Ursinha> fta, it seems it can be a bug, see bug 309645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309645 in launchpad "Package in PPA is still building" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309645
<Rinchen> hmm
<Rinchen> there's a way to unstick them
<Rinchen> but they are on infinity's jobs
<Rinchen> let me see if he's around before I nuke them
<elmo> err, how were you planning on "nuking" them?
<elmo> and he's not around, he's on leave
<Rinchen> yeah
<Rinchen> it might just be the name on the builder
<Rinchen> I was going to cancel the build job
<Rinchen> I pinged him the details
<Rinchen> ah well
<Rinchen> in fact it is
<Rinchen> it's for someone else
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> oh yeah, I forgot we didn't implement the cancel button yet
<Rinchen> I think it's safe to say I need a vacation
<Rinchen> mthaddon, I don't know of any way to cancel those without shutting the builder down
<Rinchen> mthaddon, one has been building for 3 days, the other 4
* rockstar changed the topic of #launchpad to: ﻿https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<elmo> hassium is back
<elmo> lychee should be coming ack shortly
<elmo> fta: ^--
<Nafallo> yay!
<fta> elmo, thanks!
<MTecknology> How do I drop a member from my team?
<MTecknology> Or will they always be listed under the deactivated section?
<wgrant> I believe they will always be.
<wgrant> This is very strange.
<wgrant> Bug #121380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121380 in launchpad-foundations "Deactivated/expired members show up on Members page forever" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121380
#launchpad 2008-12-20
<LaserJock> any code hosting folks around?
<wgrant> LaserJock: Might as well ask your question anyway.
<LaserJock> wgrant: good point
<LaserJock> I'm wondering how to look into getting a vcs-import running again
<cody-somerville> Ask a launchpad question?
<wgrant> Ah, oh dear.
<wgrant> cody-somerville probably has the right idea.
<LaserJock> hmm
<wgrant> Unless you want your question to be answered without you having to reopen it after it expires three times.
<LaserJock> I just wish I could keep any of my imports going :(
<wgrant> What's wrong with them now?
<LaserJock> I wondered why a project I track hadn't had an revisions for a while
<wgrant> You seem to have great luck with them.
<wgrant> Maybe it should email subscribers if it fails for a while.
<LaserJock> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20588810/openbabel-trunk-log.txt
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't think I've had a single import that hasn't failed at some point
<wgrant> ...........
<wgrant> pysvn._pysvn_2_4.ClientError: GET of '/svnroot/openbabel/!svn/bc/2515/openbabel/trunk/configure': 200 OK (https://openbabel.svn.sourceforge.net)
<wgrant> What an error.
<wgrant> Not quite as bad as an error with the text "The operation completed successfully", but getting close.
<LaserJock> I think I have a bug somewhere about notifing after failed imports
<LaserJock> so one wonders what the good of having vcs-imports is if they don't work
<LaserJock> it seems like there should be some sort of mechanism to tell you "doh, it's broke" or "check back later" or ...
<wgrant> Doesn't the branch page have a nice red X on it?
<LaserJock> yeah, but why should I have to visit a branch page every time I bzr pull to make sure?
<wgrant> Because!
 * rockstar is a code import person, if someone is still looking
<cityLights3> hi all - I am new to using launchpad
<popey> Spads: I realise it's saturday, so sorry for poking you today - anyone able to remove https://edge.launchpad.net/~maximusin-yandex who has spammed the /AIR page
<popey> hello cityLights3
<cityLights3> how can I add a second coder to my project?
<cityLights3> I didnt find it at help.launchpad
<popey> Spads: removed all attachments from /air and the page itself
<fta> elmo, https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/lychee  v4l-dvb-dkms is back
<apachelogger> ahoy
<apachelogger> does anyone know if rosetta can import Qt-type translation templates?
<emgent> helo
<emgent> SteveA: ping
<elmo> fta: face stabbed lychee
<elmo> popey: done
<popey> elmo: ta
<fta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Other%20Repositories
<fta> is my ppa that famous ?? ;)
<wharp> how long do launchpad mailing list applications usually take?
<cody-somerville> wharp, they're usually approved the next working business day
<wharp> cody-somerville: thanks!
<cody-somerville> np
<Andphe> Hi All, there is at launchpad a question answered but not closed,  similar to mine one (only differs on the video chipset),  should I post there or open a new question ?
<Andphe> nevermind, I already open a new one
<Andphe> have a nice weekend
<serialorder> I think my ppa is broken can anyone help?
<Hobbsee> !doesn'twork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork
<Hobbsee> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<serialorder> so I try to upload packages to my ppa and dput says it uploaded successfully but then the package never appears here https://launchpad.net/~serialorder/+archive or http://ppa.launchpad.net/serialorder/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> do you get a mail from launchpad about it?
<serialorder> no
<serialorder> i have uploaded once before
<serialorder> but after that time it hasnt worked
<Hobbsee> did you sign the package?
<serialorder> yeah
<Hobbsee> is your key in launchpad?
<serialorder> i think so but, checking
<serialorder> i just tried rebuilding and signing and uploading
<serialorder> ill give this a few minutes then come back if it still doesnt work
<Hobbsee> good idea
<serialorder> hobbsee, it works now guess it was just me being stupid
<serialorder> thanks for trying to help me though =)
<Hobbsee> serialorder: you're welcome.  I knew it had to be pebkac, just a question fo where ;)
#launchpad 2008-12-21
<emgent> SteveA: ping
<noelbush> How can I cancel imports of a branch?
<wgrant> noelbush: I'd suggest filing a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> Actually, maybe launchpad-bazaar instead.
<noelbush> wgrant: Okay, thanks. I filed a question on the project itself, and assigned it to vcs-imports, but I'm getting the impression that wasn't right....
<wgrant> Right, it should be against launchpad-bazaar.
<lool> Hi folks; since at least 3.5 hours, launchpad requests timeout one time out of tree for me or so; I end up on some Launchpad internal proxy page: Please try again,  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<lool> (with Launchpad theming)
<lool> Often, just stopping and re-issuing the request in my browser loads instantly
<lool> But once a request starts taking a while, it will always timeout
<lool> I was using edge until 10 minutes ago or so
<gnomefreak> what is going on in launchpad? it doesnt load most pages on  first try this is using edge
<Hew> yea I've been having Launchpad timeout problems as well, on edge
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: edge having issues - disable the redirect at https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<wgrant> We can hope a LOSA will notice soon enough...
<gnomefreak> disabling it still uses edge
<wgrant> Only if you click direct edge links.
<gnomefreak> ah thats right
<BulatSirazetdino> Hi! Ubuntu wiki fails to log me in via Launchpad OpenID login (It says HTTP error 500). What should I do ? (Never tried to login to Ubuntu wiki page before)
<BulatSirazetdino> Problem somehow magically resolved. :)
<BulatSirazetdino> Don't know how. :) Maybe it was a temporary error, or maybe loggin in through help.ubuntu.com helped. :-/
<gnomefreak> is there an issue with PPA (not using edge)\
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You seem to have some hint that there is an issue. What is this perceived issue?
<gnomefreak> i keep getting rejected upload. its telling me tar.gz already exsits in ubuntu primary archive
<gnomefreak> the files in DSC  are broken or missing
<wgrant> Can you pastebin the email, please?
<gnomefreak> maybe a bzr error?
<gnomefreak> yeah one sec
<wgrant> PPAs know nothing at all about bzr.
<gnomefreak> bzr was used to build it, maybe it is broken
<gnomefreak> wgrant: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/594789
 * Hobbsee notes you're probably uploading a tarball with the same file name as one in the ubuntu archive
<Hobbsee> (which has a different checksum)
<gnomefreak> this package shouldnt be in ubuntu archives
<Hobbsee> sarah@neptune:~% rmadison vimperator                                    11:53PM
<Hobbsee> vimperator |      1.1-1 | intrepid/universe | source
<Hobbsee> vimperator |      1.2-1 | jaunty/universe | source
<Hobbsee> it is...
<wgrant> That looks like a bug to me.
<wgrant> It should look for it in primary if it's there.
<wgrant> But it shouldn't complain if it doesn't match, IMO.
<wgrant> It should only care about its existence in primary if it's the same file.
<gnomefreak> bug 308532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308532 in ubuntu "Please review and sponsor Vimperator" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308532
 * Hobbsee stomps on launchpad
 * Hobbsee notes the 30 second mark
<gnomefreak> its not in Jaunty
<Hobbsee> 40...
<Hobbsee> 50....
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: then why does rmadison say it is?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Note the topic.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you showed intrepid
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: read the next line.
<gnomefreak> oph both
<Hobbsee> wgrant: point.
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package vimperator
<gnomefreak> E: No packages found
<Hobbsee> do you have universe enabled?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ show vimperator
<gnomefreak> W: Unable to locate package vimperator
<gnomefreak> E: No packages found
<wgrant> It's a source name.
<wgrant> It doesn't produce a binary named vimperator.
<Hobbsee> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/vimperator
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/594796
<wgrant> iceweasel-vimperator, isn't it?
<wgrant> 'apt-cache show' doesn't care about source names.
<wgrant> And vimperator is just a source name.
<Hobbsee> darn, was going to mark it won'tfix.
 * Hobbsee claims it for 5 a day regardless
<gnomefreak> no its showing vimperator in the changelog
<gnomefreak> it looks to have been merged
<Hobbsee> oh?
<gnomefreak> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/v/vimperator/vimperator_1.2-1/changelog
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: and why do you think that's been merged?
<gnomefreak> all debian emails
<Hobbsee> and again?
<gnomefreak> no ubuntu in package name
<Hobbsee> so, why's it then a merge?
<Hobbsee> is it not a sync, with no ubuntu changes?
<gnomefreak> it should have ubuntu changes
<Hobbsee> why?
<wgrant> It should.
<wgrant> But it doesn't.
<wgrant> We don't carry iceweasel, so it is probably now broken.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: we are not in debian and our version should show ubuntu changes
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: if ubuntu changes were actually made, which they weren't.
<Hobbsee> we can't show non-existant changes, right?
<gnomefreak> wgrant: someone decided to merge ice* packages when they shouldnt have
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: have you heard of the autosync?
<Nafallo> merge or sync?
<gnomefreak> ok we dont have unstable
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: it's a sync, but gnomefreak appears to be confused.
<Nafallo> merge isn't sync :-)
<wgrant> gnomefreak: The autosyncer automatically synced some packages from Debian. WOw.
<gnomefreak> yeah i know i thought after i said it
 * Hobbsee hates the thought of syncing everything by hand
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: there are two ways we can get a new package from Debian.
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: if we have manual changes, someone needs to touch the package and merge it.
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: if not. we can just download the source from Debian and build it on our toolchain. sync it.
<Nafallo> it seems we have done the latter.
<gnomefreak> we dont have unstable so why wouldnt the target be changed (thats why i cant find it in jaunty
<wgrant> ... huh?
<gnomefreak> read http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/v/vimperator/vimperator_1.2-1/changelog
<Hobbsee> logic...fail?
<wgrant> You'll find that in about 15000 of our packages, I suspect.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: not here with show
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: syncs have *no* ubuntu changes.  except some binary mangling.  the sources stay exactly the same, thus, debian/changelog doesn't change.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ubuntu overrides them, for hte correct release.
<Hobbsee> the binaries that is, not the sources.
<Hobbsee> just like some get overriden to main
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/vimperator
 * Hobbsee notes apt-cache show looks at the overriden binaries, not the untouched sources
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> i see what happenred
<Nafallo> iz feature, not a bug :-)
<gnomefreak> vimperator should be bin. and iceweasel should be source no? since its gonna end up a transitional package
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Hobbsee> errrrr....
 * wgrant is confused.
<wgrant> My head just exploded.
<gnomefreak> same with the other iceweasel packages
<Nafallo> vimperator is the source that builds iceweasel-vimperator
<Nafallo> with builds, I mean make a binary
<Hobbsee> I think i'll leave someone else to deal with that apparent lack of logic and understanding.
<gnomefreak> well either we re release it with mods to deps or we change it to transitional package
<wgrant> What is it a transitional package to?
<wgrant> firefox-vimperator?
<gnomefreak> other wise it wont install
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes we would have it use vimperator like we do with the other extensions
<gnomefreak> but either way it wont install without changing deps atleast
 * Hobbsee wonders why we don't just have a transitional iceweasel package, to save us this headache.
<gnomefreak> thats why i filed a bug on removing iceweasel packages
<wgrant> The plugins need path changes as well, don't they?
<wgrant> ANd if you're making path changes, you might as well change the deps as well.
<Hobbsee> oh, that's apoint - so nothing should be syncable anyway
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: we are working on them however its easier to use finished packages. we plan on having debian drop inceweasel
<wgrant> Drop iceweasel in favour of what?
<Hobbsee> epiphany, obviously
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Nafallo> but but... does vimperator work on epiphany? :-P
<gnomefreak> wgrant: just the package. we are working on getting debian to use (example) vimperator instead of iceweasel-vimperator
<Nafallo> s/package/binary/
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Just the name in front of extension names, you mean?
<gnomefreak> and hopfully ad deps needed for us before we sync them anymore
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> That makes a little more sense.
<gnomefreak> other wise syncing they is useless
<gnomefreak> s/they/them
<Hobbsee> which will make them automatically use our paths, not debian's, or?
<gnomefreak> hopfully but we will see once we get there, IIRC asac was gonna work on that
<Nafallo> wgrant: you went to bed or so?
<tcr> Is there a way to explicitly link a bug to other, related bugs?
<tcr> Except for adding a comment that says "If you fix this, take also a look at Bug #42"
<Hew> tcr: Apart from marking bugs as duplicates, the only other way is to leave the bug # in the description or a comment.
<tcr> Hew: I'd be inclined to add a feature request for this. The reason is that such a feature should cross-link. Otherwise I'd have to add a comment to each related bug involved.
<tcr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/310238
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x874150c> bug 310238 not found
<alimon> someone knows robert-in-au user??
<soc> hi
<soc> i want to build a package for 2 releases, jaunty and intrepid, how do i do that?!
<soc> originally i copied the source from another ppa, which had it built for hardy, now i built it for jaunty
<soc> but if i want to build it again for intrpeid i get the error:
<soc> The following source cannot be copied: qgtkstyle 858-0ubuntu0 in intrepid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<mwhudson> edge seems ok to me, are people still having problems?
<mwhudson> ah, now it craps out on me
<mwhudson> hmmm
<savvas0> hi, is there a way to contact the vcs-imports team? It's about the errors on this code import: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/frostwire/trunk
<savvas0> I suppose they forgot to use the correct username/password
<wgrant> savvas0: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion
<savvas0> thanks wgrant, on my way!
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<wgrant> mwhudson: You might want to put the launchpad link back at the start.
<wgrant> But edge is better now?
<savvas0> edge works here
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -
<mwhudson> wgrant: yay xchat
<mwhudson> wgrant: thanks
<mwhudson> wgrant: and yes, edge should be better now
<wgrant> mwhudson: Excellent, thanks.
<mwhudson> it was a well-timed outage for eluding attention for as long as possible...
<wgrant> Yep.
<mwhudson> savvas0: come back
<mwhudson> i think someone hamfisted tried to convert a cvs import into a svn import :(
<hhbaieb> .
<hhbaieb> Hello, I am Hbaib
<hhbaieb> I am the owner of the : dprcd : it's a code that let you check all depandance of installed package and generate .deb file out of a debian package or get him from cache of apt
<hhbaieb> When I tried to Update this branch: bzr push lp:~hhbaieb/+junk/dprcd
<hhbaieb> I get this error : bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<hhbaieb> (a screenhot of the error message is here : http://pastebin.com/m4a50d860)
<jml> hhbaieb: do you have your public SSH key registered with Launchpad?
<hhbaieb> yes
<hhbaieb> whatother informations do you need, please help
<jml> hhbaieb: is your local username the same as your Launchpad username?
<hhbaieb> yes
<jml> hhbaieb: what happens when you run 'sftp bazaar.launchpad.net'
<hhbaieb> Permission denied (publickey).
<hhbaieb> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<jml> hmm.
 * jml thinks
<wgrant> Sounds like your key is wrong.
<jml> yeah.
<hhbaieb> I have created my ssh key 8 day ago
<jml> hhbaieb: like wgrant says, the key you've got registered on Launchpad probably doesn't match your local key.
<jml> hhbaieb: well, just to make sure, can you paste the output of "sftp -v bazaar.launchpad.net"?
<hhbaieb> ok, i ll try it now
<hhbaieb> http://pastebin.com/m61903cfb
<jml> I got disconnected... did I miss anything?
<hhbaieb> jml, this is my pastbi :http://pastebin.com/m61903cfb
<jml> hhbaieb: thank you
 * jml looks
<jml> hhbaieb: yeah. the key on Launchpad definitely doesn't match the ones in your .ssh/ directory
<jml> hhbaieb: there should be an id_rsa.pub or an id_dsa.pub file in there...
<jml> (in the .ssh directory, I mean)
<hhbaieb> I think you are right
<jml> hhbaieb: add the contents of one of those files to https://launchpad.net/~hhbaieb/+editsshkeys
<hhbaieb> ok
<hhbaieb> and?
<jml> hhbaieb: and then try pushing your branch again :)
<hhbaieb> thinks, I will try now
<hhbaieb> I will tell you after
 * hhbaieb is working on it
<jml> hhbaieb: cool.
<hhbaieb> jml, thinks it works
<hhbaieb> jml,a big thanks it works
<hhbaieb> :)
<jml> hhbaieb: excellent :)
#launchpad 2009-12-14
<MTecknology> You guys know what's going on with OpenID?
<MTecknology> I can't log into anything with the Launchpad OpenID anymore
<MTecknology> spm: any ideas?
<spm> MTecknology: can you be more specific? "anything" is a wide brush. :-)
<MTecknology> spm: I'm trying to use the drupal-openid modules canonical put out
<MTecknology> hurray for reliable internet
<MTecknology> spm: I don't really know how to be more specific :(
<wgrant> lamont: I forget -- have you approved/merged my lp-buildd debug symbol flag branch?
<MTecknology> spm: Do you know if anything with OpenID changed recently?
<spm> MTecknology: well, we had the release ~ 10 days ago. but nothing other than that.
<lamont> wgrant: I've based my stuff on yours, about to drop that on dogfood, if you want to play>?
<wgrant> lamont: It's not supported by Soyuz yet, so it won't do anything on DF.
<lamont> oh, right
<MTecknology> spm: I wonder if that's what changed... I'll try to ask stu and see if he knows what's going on.
<lamont> OTOH, this has fixes for all of the other "in progress" launchpad-buildd bugs
<MTecknology> Thanks
<lamont> wgrant: ^^
<wgrant> lamont: While you're there, I have another branch which unbreaks things on Karmic. I think you might already have some of these fixes.
<wgrant> lamont: Nice.
<lamont> unbreaks how?
<wgrant> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/lp-buildd-karmic-fixes
<wgrant> Not sure how appropriate the last rev is for prod, though.
<wgrant> They're changes I've been carrying locally for months, so I decided I should push them up somewhere.
<lamont> heh.  you missed /etc/hostname
<lamont> I'll include that in my stuff, too
<wgrant> lamont: True, although that doesn't seem to break anything.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<lamont> true enough
<wgrant> I also have a branch that allows the master to override the buildd arch, but that's not very interesting until Soyuz gains support for that in who knows how long.
<lamont> I'll ignore that bug until we finish landing all these branches
<lamont> wgrant: lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/proposed-version-53 <-- is live on ferraz
<lamont> well, once it finishes pushing, it'll be there
<wgrant> lamont: You're not accidentally pushing a full LP branch up to the launchpad-buildd project, are you?
<lamont> yep
<lamont> yay launchpad
<wgrant> That will take forever, and then a bit longer, because it won't stack.
<lamont> yeah - I guess I should push it to launchpad, eh?
<wgrant> Might be a bit quicker, yeah.
<lamont> lp:~lamont/launchpad/proposed-lpbuildd-version-53
<lamont> and yeah, much quicker
<lamont> 9905 is the rev that I wonder about in that branch though - it's the "no, you really can't refer to ../../../ in a source package" fix
<wgrant> lamont: i think buildd-slave.tac should just live in lib/canonical/buildd
<wgrant> Oh, needs tachandler too.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> so I went lalalalalala and took a stab at it so I have a source package
<wgrant> lamont: r9994 doesn't actually run dpkg-source in the chroot, does it?
<wgrant> It runs it on files in the chroot.
<wgrant> But it doesn't seem to run the dpkg-source that lives in the chroot,.
<zsquareplusc> i found spam. who removes it?
<lamont> wgrant: why, so it does. :/
<wgrant> lamont: Also, do you happen to the status of the dpkg upgrade on cocoplum/germanium/iron/whatever-runs-debdiff-for-Soyuz?
<spm> zsquareplusc: link?
<zsquareplusc> PM? otherwise it will show up in the logs again?
<lamont> wgrant: re-pushed
<lamont> er, ing
<lamont> 9907
<Jordan_U> I'm getting a timeout error trying to report a bug. I have tried disabling redirection to the edge server and I still get the same error ( though it takes longer to show up :)
<spm> zsquareplusc: sure
<wgrant> lamont: If that works, it looks much better.
<lamont> worked on this machine
<wgrant> Great. Just wasn't quite sure about the paths.
<lamont> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lamont>   File "/usr/share/launchpad-buildd/upgrade-config", line 55, in <module>
<lamont>     if int(old_version) < 12:
<lamont> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '53~0.CAT.8.04'
<lamont> way to go lp-buildd.  way-to-go
<wgrant> Ah, yes, struck that locally.
<wgrant> I just removed upgrade-config.
<lamont> I just purged and reinstalled. :=-)
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> dogfood looks mildly unhappy.
<wgrant> ferraz is currently building a build that finished <blank> ago, but is currently building, and already has a build log.
<lamont> well, I did kinda yank the buildd out from under it.  also just uploaded binutils
<wgrant> It's been broken like that for ages.
<wgrant> I presume buildd-manager isn't running.
<lamont> well, I'm pretty sure that the slave scanner and such are, um, manual
<lamont> I'm gonna need bigjools training.
<wgrant> lamont: Ah, you can't drive it?
<lamont> lack of clue is the only obstacle
<wgrant> You should just need to fire up buildd-manager, then run process-upload.py.
<lamont> buildd-manager as who?
<lamont> I mean, I'm root on the box if I want, but haven't ever driven lp at that level
<wgrant> lamont: buildd-manager runs as whoever owns /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster
<wgrant> If you don't know the magic to start it, check start-soyuz.sh on https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally
<lamont> interestingly, buildd-manager seems to be running.
<wgrant> Uhoh.
<lamont> and yeah, so totally not working hours for me... I'm gonna just leave it for julian tomorrow, and get him to walk me through the specialness that is dogfood
<wgrant> Heh, good idea.
<wgrant> Thanks for merging that stuff.
<lamont> and once binutils builds on dogfood, then I can un-jail pkgmanglebinary and make #u-devel happy with me again
<lamont> and afk
<Jordan_U> Can anyone else file a bug report without getting an error? I am getting the error right after entering the summary so you can test with a dummy bug report.
<spiv> Jordan_U: try a shorter summary
<wgrant> If that still doesn't work, try edge, or use 'zzzzzz' as the summary.
<spiv> Jordan_U: (the search for duplicate bugs is more likely to timeout with longer summaries)
<Jordan_U> spiv: A ( much ) shorter summary did it.
<Jordan_U> spiv: I tried shortening it more and more and it only worked after shortening it to 3 words ( which is not enough to make an understandable title for this bug )
<Jordan_U> Looks like I can change the title afterwards at least
<spm> **** WE ARE HAVING WOES ATM -LOOKING - no ETA on a fix ****
<persia> Aha!  That explains it.
<jldupont> need help: let's say I upload a package and building this package requires a package from another PPA... how do I specify this?
<micahg> jldupont: edit dependencies
<wgrant> jldupont: Assuming that you can actually talk to LP at the moment, you should see an 'Edit PPA dependencies' link near the top right of your PPA page.
<jldupont> @micahg: where?
<jldupont> ok
<jldupont> found it.
<jldupont> Jolly good... thanks @micahg, @wgrant.
<jldupont> can I just "retry build" or do I need to delete and re-upload?
<spm> **** LP LOOKS like it's back again - can anyone deny? ****
<wgrant> jldupont: The former.
<jldupont> @wgrant: thanks.
<wgrant> spm: Looks happy enough to me.
<jldupont> "Build can not be retried"
<wgrant> jldupont: Maybe it's already been retried?
<jldupont> @wgrant: you are right!  sorry for the noise.
<jldupont> worked!
<wgrant> Excellent.
<persia> spm: All I ever saw was LP being extra-slow, but it doesn't seem that way to me anymore.
<spm> persia: cool; thanks!
<spm> fwiw, looks like we had a couple of old select queries that were somehow (maybe...) causing woe. educated guess: - it was killing their attached procs that seemed to fix things. Dear Checkwatches was one guilty party.
<mrooney_> Hello! Anyone know of an existing feature / script to mark all "Fix Committed" bugs against a milestone as "Fix Released"?
<mrooney_> I should stop doing this manually :)
<Jordan_U> mrooney_: Shouldn't that be done in the changelog of the package? ( sorry if I am just misunderstanding )
<thumper> mrooney_: no I don't, but a feature has been considered to do just that
<thumper> mrooney_: I'm sure you can find the bug with a quick search
<mrooney_> thumper: launchpad is not only for ubuntu :)
<thumper> mrooney_: I didn't say that it was
<mrooney_> thumper: well, you said it should be done in the changelog of a pakcage
<thumper> mrooney_: I would also use the feature that you are thinking about
<thumper> mrooney_: no, that wasn't me it was Jordan_U
<mrooney_> oh, haha, right you are :)
<mrooney_> Jordan_U: ^^ :)
<mrooney_> yeah, it seems like it would be a cool checkbox for making a release in launchpad
<persia> Wouldn't it make sense for LP to automatically shift "Fix Committed" to "Fix Released" for all the bugs in a branch when that branch is linked to a release?
<thumper> persia: except you can't link a branch to a release right now
<thumper> and the sad fact that the branch statuses aren't changed at all from branches right now
<persia> What?  I was sure I could make a bug "Fix Committed" by linking a bug, and then merging it to the branch identified as trunk.
<thumper> persia: nope
<thumper> not yet
<mwhudson> persia: give the keys to your time machine back
<thumper> there are bugs about making it happen
<persia> Ah.  So mrooney's bug can be fixed once that is done?
<thumper> well...
<persia> mwhudson: Um, no.  Causality, dontcha know?
<thumper> mrooney_ didn't say that all his bugs are linked to branches
<persia> Good point.
<mrooney_> most of the ones I fixed recently are
<mrooney_> but reallly I would just want the releasing process in LP to do it for me, doesn't it know which milestone I am releasing?
<mrooney_> I suspect if I learned the LP API it would be a fairly small script
<laeg> is there a way to see a list of all subscribed threads? i can't see it in my user cp
<wgrant> laeg: Like https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscribedbugs?\
<laeg> wgrant: it doesn't show any, perhaps because they're resolved? any way to see those ones?
<Sam-I-Am> hey folks
<wgrant> laeg: 'Advanced search', then select all of the statuses.
<laeg> wgrant: ty
<wgrant> laeg: Also, duplicates are hidden by default. To show them, uncheck the "Hide duplicates" checkbox at the bottom.
<laeg> :)
<wgrant> The search defaults are optimised for developers and projects -- they don't always work so well for normal user bug lists.
<Sam-I-Am> any of you guys admins for the ppa build VMs?
<wgrant> Sam-I-Am: They lurk around here. Ask your question, and somebody will help if they can.
<Sam-I-Am> my build apparently hung one
<Sam-I-Am> its been stuck for over 3 hours
<wgrant> Link?
<Sam-I-Am> not sure exactly what happens next
 * wgrant guesses that it's bohrium again.
<Sam-I-Am> https://launchpad.net/builders/bohrium
<Sam-I-Am> YES!
<wgrant> Hahah.
<Sam-I-Am> did i get stuck on the short bus box?
<wgrant> It just likes dieing during build-dep installation.
 * wgrant checks if that is where it has died again.
<Sam-I-Am> cute... to think its just a VM
<wgrant> Ah, no, not this time.
<Sam-I-Am> great, well, i bring you a unique problem :P
<wgrant> I can't do anything about it, and I'm not sure if anybody around now can. But just wait around here and see, I guess.
<Sam-I-Am> heh
 * Sam-I-Am gets comfortable
<CarlFK> "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."  because I toasted my home dir.  but I have an image, and have been plucking out the stuff I didn't backup (everything not in a repo... doh!)
<CarlFK> does that file have a header I can search for?
<wgrant> CarlFK: That error means that the input file you gave it isn't encrypted or signed.
<wgrant> CarlFK: Nothing about your keys
<wgrant> (which live in ~/.gnupg)
<CarlFK> wgrant: I don't have any keys right now
<CarlFK> well, I do, but they are somewhere in a 70gig .img
<wgrant> CarlFK: What isn't working, and what are you trying to do?
<CarlFK> I am trying to dig my key out of a 70g image of my old home partition
<wgrant> Oh, so you want to look through a raw disk image for the header to see if you can retrieve it?
<CarlFK> right
<wgrant> CarlFK: You could try grepping for your email address. secring.gpg is a binary file, so it doesn't have obvious headers.
<CarlFK> when upgrading to karmic, I got confused between what partitions /home and /tmp were on...
<wgrant> CarlFK: Exported key files have a nice greppable header, but not until they're exported.
<CarlFK> oh crap.
<wgrant> But my UIDs show up as plaintext 'William Grant <some@email.address>'
<wgrant> So yours probably do too.
<CarlFK> Is that at the start of the file, or line?
<wgrant> It's nowhere in particular.
<CarlFK> I am finding lots of changelog
<wgrant> It's a binary file with no obvious sane newlines.
<spm> CarlFK: this may help your search? http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=6991
 * wgrant assumed that the filesystem structure was utterly toasted.
<spm> possibly is; but if a loopback is possible...
<CarlFK> spm: I wish.  the ubuntu installer did a mkfs over my home partition.  so no more root dir, and no superblock table (I think.. still wondering if there is a copy in a random spot that I seem to have heard of
<spm> bummer :-(
<wgrant> CarlFK: If the partition is the same size, you're probably out of luck.
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> I did just dig out my dput.cf
<wgrant> Although I've largely recovered FAT volumes with no root dir and only portions of each FAT remaining, I'm not sure about other FSes.
<spm> wgrant: there's a *world* of unspoken issues in that single sentence of yours ;-)
<CarlFK> I wish I knew if ext2 directory entries pointed to the first block, or into the superblock, where it points to the data.
<CarlFK> if the dir entries point to the first block, I could find all the dirs (they are just files with a fairly identifiable signature) and at least have the first block of all my files, and 99% of the ones I care about are dinky, so would  all be in one block
<wgrant> spm: It's not that hard if the volume was not very fragmented.
<spm> wgrant: heh. no. My meaning was more around the number of your friends etc who have toasted their home PC's. As the likely conclusion. :-)
<wgrant> spm: USB flash drives, but yes.
<spm> heh
 * wgrant wanders home.
<CarlFK> how do I gen a new key?
<wgrant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<persia> CarlFK: Note that your new key will not inherit the trust of your old key.  Also, your old key will float around on the keyservers until revoked (if you didn't generate an offline revocation certificate for the old key, you'll want to do that for the new one, just in case)
<CarlFK> persia: i just want to see what it looks like - still have hopes of digging it out of my old home/
<CarlFK> hope springs eternal :)
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: It looks basically the same as the public key
<CarlFK> ah, it has my comment in there... that's fairly unique... yay.
<AnAnt> Hello, when is Launchpad upgrade ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: Wed 2200UTC, AFAIK.
<spm> AnAnt: Starts: 22.00 UTC 16th December
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> will the new release support 3.0 source format packages ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: Yes, but not necessarily immediately.
<wgrant> AnAnt: There are things apart from LP that have to be upgraded for that.
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> ok
<kb9vqf_> I am (still) brand new to bzr...trying to get a bzr branch to track upstream SVN (first attempt here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/trunk)...any idea why it is still pending review?
 * kb9vqf_ thinks he probably did something wrong
<wgrant> kb9vqf_: Subversion and CVS imports must be manually approved by Launchpad Code developers, as it's easy to get them wrong.
<kb9vqf_> OK; I wanted to get an import running so that when bzr to PPA auto-build rolls around all I have to do is flip a switch :)
<wgrant> That's still a couple of months away yet.
<kb9vqf_> Yeah, so no rush
<mwhudson> kb9vqf_: that url doesn't really look like something you want to import to me
<kb9vqf_> why not?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Mightn't it also be a good idea to wait two days and then get bzr-svn goodness?
<persia> I've an interesting formatting bug on edge right now, specifically for bug 437626 (viewed from bzr).  The top of the various stuff on the right side is aligned with the bottom of the stuff on the left.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437626 in bzr "[sru] exceptions.AssertionError: second push failed to complete a fetch set" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437626
<mwhudson> kb9vqf_: well, wouldn't svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/trinity/konstruct make more sense?
<mwhudson> wgrant: i guess maybe
<persia> Is that likely to be my browser, or the site?
<wgrant> persia: You have a really wide window, don't you?
<kb9vqf_> mwhudson: Oh, I see, so I would need to set up an auto-import (and bzr trunk) for each of the Trinity modules in that SVN folder?
<mwhudson> kb9vqf_: yes
<wgrant> persia: If so, probably bug #493518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad-foundations "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<jussi01> hrm, why cant I use my email address as a teams contact email?
<persia> wgrant: Not that wide.  Maybe 1000 pixels or so?
<kb9vqf_> mwhudson: Once I do that should I come back here with a list of all the new import requests?
<kb9vqf_> Or will they automagically go through?
<persia> wgrant: Except my window isn't maximised, and my screen isn't that wide.
<wgrant> persia: Is it broken on production too?
<persia> wgrant: Doesn't appear to be.  I just got fed an edge URL and was too lazy to edit it.
<persia> Removing ".edge" makes it appear correctly on the same screen with the same window size.
<wgrant> persia: Probably related to that bug, then
<kb9vqf_> mwhudson: Is this better? https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdelibs
<kb9vqf_> Obviously I would repeat for all the rest of the modules
<persia> wgrant: Hrm.  OK.  Strange that the reporter said it disappeared with it not maximised.
<persia> Ah.  It is the same bug.  The barrier has just moved from 1640px to somewhere around 650px.
<wgrant> persia: Not exactly. It's fine for me at 1440px
<persia> Very odd.  It defiintely looks fine for me if I squash it enough, but at that point, it's very vertical (and less than 50% of my screen).
<mwhudson> kb9vqf_: yes
<kb9vqf_> I have a few more imports for review:
<kb9vqf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdebase
<kb9vqf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdenetwork
<kb9vqf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdeedu
<kb9vqf_> https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdevelop
<kb9vqf_> and https://code.launchpad.net/~kb9vqf/trinity-desktop/kdegraphics
<kb9vqf_> Thanks! :)
<thumper> kb9vqf_: hi
<thumper> kb9vqf_: there are several things about these imports
<kb9vqf_> OK
<thumper> kb9vqf_: firstly we are about to deploy bzr-svn which will make these much more likely to succeed
<kb9vqf_> It can wait then
<thumper> kb9vqf_: secondly they don't follow the normal "one codebase per project" rule
<thumper> kb9vqf_: thirdly - they aren't of trunk - which we'll be relaxing when we have bzr-svn
<kb9vqf_> It can definitely wait then until bzr-svn
<kb9vqf_> Thanks for the heads-up!
<thumper> ok
<thumper> I'll think about the codebase issue
<kb9vqf_> I'll set up a straight svn to ppa autobuild script for now if needed
<kb9vqf_> I'm not really sure how to deal with that; the Trinity project is obviously massive
<wgrant> This seems like the perfect application of a project group.
<kb9vqf_> that is, the codebase issue
<kb9vqf_> Sounds reasonable
 * kb9vqf_ will look into that further as he has time
<thumper> it seems to me that you have different versions of major projects
<thumper> kb9vqf_: so kdebase should have a 3.x series and a 4.x series
<thumper> kb9vqf_: and you have an import for kdebase
<thumper> the interesting thing is how to group your branches
<thumper> perhaps have them owned by trinity-devs team or something
<kb9vqf_> There shouldn't be a 4.x major series of Trinity...not for quite a while anyway
<kb9vqf_> upstream KDE wants nothing to do with Trinity outside of hosting it in SVN :)
<kb9vqf_> It is really a separate project from KDE at this point
<thumper> kb9vqf_: are you looking to host it on LP?
<kb9vqf_> I am thinking about it
<kb9vqf_> Definitely a PPA, maybe code as well
<kb9vqf_> The trinity-devs team is a good idea
<thumper> ok
<thumper> you may want an umbrella project-group
<thumper> and have your projects associated with that
<kb9vqf_> OK
<kb9vqf_> I am not as familiar with Launchpad/bzr/etc as I am with plain ol' SVN, but I want to keep my options open in case KDE says they want Trinity removed from their SVN in the future
<kb9vqf_> Hence my sudden interest in Launchpad :)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> kb9vqf_: lets wait for the next rollout and bzr-svn
<kb9vqf_> Sure thing
<thumper> kb9vqf_: once we have the branches imported
<thumper> kb9vqf_: we can move them around
<kb9vqf_> That should be in time for Lucid, correct?
<thumper> kb9vqf_: the next rollout is in 2 days
<kb9vqf_> Hehe, yes then :)
<kb9vqf_> I'll check back in in a couple days then; hopefully my main project server will be repaired at that time as well
<kb9vqf_> Thanks!
<thumper> np
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<jussi01> hey, can you turn off the [$listname] in the subject line of Launchpad mailing lists?
<wgrant> jussi01: No, sadly.
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> wgrant: is there a bug? or do I need to file one?
<wgrant> jussi01: Bug #396888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396888 in launchpad-registry "prefixing subjects in mailing list posts considered harmful" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396888
<jussi01> wgrant: thanks a lot.
<jelmer> jml: Hi
<jelmer> jml: IIRC you had a trivial boilerplate for a launchpad API script somewhere, where was that?
<jml> jelmer, lp:~jml/+junk/bugstats
<jelmer> jml: Thanks!
<Rovanion> I'm translating linux mint, encountering this english line: %(applications)d applications listed. Exactly what does the 'd' mean in this string?
<Rovanion> Can't decide if it's a part of the %(applications) variable or an addon letter.
<moradan> hello, is there a way to delete a proposition for the translation of a particular string?
<moradan> I mean suggestion
<henninge> moradan: other than dismissing it?
<moradan> I see only the option "dismiss all" - and no the option to dismiss only one
<miha> mmm can somebody remind me how to enter plural forms?
<miha> mmm can somebody remind me how to enter plural forms? or tell me where to ask?
<jussi01> ahh, leonardr, just the person Im after. :)
<leonardr> jussi01: really? ok
<jussi01> leonardr: could I just get a quick update on bug 385517 - hows it going?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385517 in launchpad-foundations "launchpadlib users made to authenticate unnecessarily" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385517
<leonardr> jussi01: no progress. i'm putting all my time into a versioning system
<jussi01> oh :(
<jussi01> leonardr: without wanting to annoy or be rude, can you give me an idea when youll be able to get to it? (days, months, years?)
<leonardr> jussi01: probably months
<jussi01> leonardr: ok, thanks for the info.
<leonardr> jussi01: you might add a short comment saying that you'd like that feature so that we can gauge demand when we next do plannin
<jussi01> leonardr: yeah, its a bit frustrating because at UDS Mark said "we will get it done" hence the target was put there.
<jussi01> its been on the table for a very long time, and marked as high, so Im a bit suprised its still there.
<leonardr> jussi01: i didn't hear about that (it was just before i left on vacation). it's possibly my priorities were drastically changed by mark's comment. i'll need to check
<wgrant> jussi01: That's not a very long time at all in LP terms.
<jussi01> leonardr: right, thanks. I appreciate it.
<jussi01> wgrant: heh...
<jussi01> 6 months is a long time for a "high" bug imho, but Im not really familiar with LP and how quickly things get done.
<leonardr> jussi01: web service things get done in serial because i'm the only person working on the web service
<jussi01> leonardr: ahh, that makes sense then.
<jussi01> leonardr: last question, how much time does that bug look like? is it a relatively minor item or is it fairly major? Just wanting to get a feel for the kind of time you will need to complete it.
<leonardr> jussi01: i think it's in between. it's easy to simply not insist on credentials in certain cases, but because we're changing the security policy we need to be very careful with design and review
<leonardr> it's also likely i'll have to change the client--not difficult, but it's more work than just flipping a swithc on the server
<jussi01> leonardr: ok, once again, thanks for checking in on this and taking the time to let me know how things work. its much appreciated
<leonardr> np
<fta> the google bug tracker now has a nice feature, attachments previews with View / Download. It used to be just Download without preview, it sucked for screenshots.
<fta> like http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10949  c 27-28
<fta> would be nice to have that in lp
<jussi01> leonardr: also, if youve a minute you might want to have a look at bug #488394 as well (new bug), its related Im told.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-foundations "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<Cube``> hey guys
<leonardr> flacoste, do you know about the promises mark made for bug 385517? (see above) how does that affect my schedule?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385517 in launchpad-foundations "launchpadlib users made to authenticate unnecessarily" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385517
<flacoste> leonardr: no, i'm not aware of it, i wasn't at UDS and nobody talked to me about this
<leonardr> ok, i'll bring it up with gary in the stand-up and we may talk to you later
<flacoste> leonardr: well, i heard feedback that people really wants this, but imho stable api is more important for lucid
<flacoste> leonardr: ideally, if we can have both for lucid, that'd be excellent
<flacoste> leonardr: salgado/gary could probably help on that bug
<leonardr> agreed
<leonardr> flacoste: sounds like i should talk to gary about this, i'll let you know what we decide
<soren> Are imports from apache's incubator SVN known to fail? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/libcloud/trunk
<dnjl> hi - is there a problem with the builders? most of them are idling and the queue is growing...
<mrevell> bigjools, can you help dnjl?
<bigjools> known issue, we're on it
<dnjl> ok, tnx!
<mrevell> dnjl, ^^^^
<mrevell> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> Builders should be building again
<Sam-I-Am> hmm, seems my PPA build which hung yesterday managed to fix itself
<Sam-I-Am> or someone else fixed it
<murbank> Is someone aware of the spam accounts being set up on launchpad since this morning?
<murbank> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~vicodin-online-35
<beuno> sinzui, ^
<henninge> murbank: not of that particular one but of the general situation
<henninge> murbank: it's tracked in bug 495250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495250 in launchpad-registry "there goes the neighbourhood (launchpad is getting owned by spammers)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495250
<sinzui> beuno: murbank: I will ask an admin to deal with it
<ahasenack> launchpad keeps oopsing on me whenever I try to see the landscape "later" milestone (OOPS-1444H2946)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1444H2946
<ahasenack> works about half the time, to be honest
<ahasenack> it's a big milestone, with lots of private bugs
<intellectronica> ahasenack: since this is an OOPS, we will try to tackle it as high priority (but i'm not sure if we'll manage it for this release, which is this year's last). do you know if there's already a bug filed for this?
<ahasenack> intellectronica: I probably have
<ahasenack> intellectronica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/447418
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 447418 in launchpad "Timeout with large milestone with lots of private bugs" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> ahasenack: cheers. we'll make sure to look at it. apologies in advance if there's no fix until early next year
<ahasenack> intellectronica: thanks
<Sam-I-Am> why would someone spam launchpad?
<Sam-I-Am> seems kinda pointless
<Sam-I-Am> viagra packages!
<dazwin> Hello all - are you aware that bazaar.launchpad.net is unable to connect to the Launchpad server?
<intellectronica> dazwin: what is exactly the problem you are experiencing?
<dazwin> I was getting an 'Unable to connect to Launchpad server' for about 20 minutes and instructions to head on over here it the problem persists. However, I just checked and it appears to be back up now - sorry for the intrusion.
<beuno> dazwin, when trying to branch with bzr, or when trying to view a branch via the weui?
<dazwin> Just viewing an annotation (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mtrausch/libvfcgi/trunk/annotate/head%3A/libvfcgi/server.vala#L56)
<beuno> dazwin, yes, that's loggerhead, it has a habbit of dying 2 or 3 times a day
<beuno> eventualyl, we will figure out what breaks it
<dazwin> Ok, np :) You want me to tell you if it happens again, or will it just restart itself?
<beuno> in the mean time, just wait and reload
<beuno> dazwin, it gets restarted regularly, we have nagios checks on it
<dazwin> k. thx
<ad-530> hi all
<ad-530> do svn imports need to be activated manually by someone?
<intellectronica> ad-530: not really, but i do need to review them anyway. are you having a problem with an import?
<ad-530> not really a problem but it's pending for 2+ days
<intellectronica> ad-530: which import is it?
<ad-530> https://code.launchpad.net/~aegirxx-googlemail/dftd-daily/trunk
<intellectronica> ad-530: approved
<ad-530> thank you very much
<RenatoSilva> LP problem: official bug tags does not work after the bugs are fixed released. You can't list or edit them, it's just like you have no official tags. However, they show when you are editing the tags of some bug.
<RenatoSilva> *do not work, *fix released
<ad-530> intellectronica, the import was started but failed with this log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36785927/dftd-daily-trunk-log.txt
<ad-530> intellectronica, maybe i should change the svn url from https://dangerdeep.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dangerdeep/trunk to https://dangerdeep.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/dangerdeep ?
<intellectronica> ad-530: is there no insecure svn connection for anonymous access?
<ad-530> intellectronica, afaik there's only https on sf.net
<intellectronica> ad-530: hmmm .... i wonder how it's usually done. let me go fish for some other sf imports so that we can compare
<ad-530> intellectronica, ok. thx
<intellectronica> ad-530: see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/filezilla/trunk for example. you should be able to use an insecure connection
<ad-530> intellectronica, ok but looks like there's no option to alter the import url. shall i delete the branch and create a new one or is it possible that you alter the url
<ad-530> ?
<intellectronica> ad-530: let me try. i should be able to change it
<ad-530> intellectronica, great
<intellectronica> ad-530: i've updated the url and triggered a new import. let's see how this works out
<ad-530> intellectronica, with http instead of https the script now was able to find the root dir but after 18 minutes there was a connection reset: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36787351/dftd-daily-trunk-log.txt
<ad-530> intellectronica, is it secure to restart the import?
<intellectronica> ad-530: nothing much can be done in that case, unfortunately, other than trying again
<intellectronica> sure, there's no problem with restarting
<ad-530> intellectronica, ok. i'll give it another try ^^
<wgrant> If it doesn't work now, it might work better to recreate it in 48 hours when the svn import are replaced with bzr-svn.
<ad-530> ah, good to know
<ad-530> btw, is there a hook after a successful import on launchpad?
<ad-530> for example to update a source package in a ppa
<wgrant> You can subscribe to email notifications, but that's it at the moment.
<ad-530> ok, thx
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<pmjdebruijn> PPA is rejecting an upload, with the reason that either the .orig.tar.gz is mismatching, or the dsc is broken
<pmjdebruijn> but I got the .orig.tar.gz from my own PPA, so it can't mismatch
<pmjdebruijn> and I uploaded another package this afternoon
<geser> did you use the same .orig.tar.gz as you used in the first upload?
<pmjdebruijn> geser: I downloaded the .orig.tar.gz from my own PPA
<pmjdebruijn> geser: so it has to be
<wgrant> Can you pastebin the whole error email?
<pmjdebruijn> http://pastebin.com/m212f73d8
<RoAkSoAx> Hi guys... using launchpadlib, Is it possible to obtain the build record of an specific arch using an specific source package?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Check the hash of the orig.tar.gz. I think it must be different.
<geser> RoAkSoAx: yes
<RoAkSoAx> geser, how? :)
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: huh it is
<pmjdebruijn> but I'm downloading the file from my own PPA
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Download it again and see if it matches, I guess.
<pmjdebruijn> I already did, a couple of times
<geser> RoAkSoAx: SPPH.getBuilds() to get a collection of all build records and then look at build.arch_tag
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Does the one that you download match?
<pmjdebruijn> no
<geser> RoAkSoAx: you can also look how ubuntu-build (from u-d-t) does the give-backs
<RoAkSoAx> geser, awesome. thanks :)
<geser> you can't request a specific architecture build record, but as the architecture list is short the collection is short too and easy to iterate over
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Uhoh, I think something Seriously Bad is going on here.
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: or I'm being a complete and utter idiot
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: I just downloaded the file, and it matches the one you uploaded.
<pmjdebruijn> huh
<MTecknology> How can I see my actual OpenID string?
<pmjdebruijn> the silly thing is, tar zvzf works, so the file must be intact?
<pmjdebruijn> 821ae803c90bd5169c2c72200acb257451e9fa9e that's the sha1sum I get
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: That's right.
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: But the md5 in the DB seems to differ.
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ppa/+files/lensfun_0.2.4-1pmjdebruijn1~karmic.dsc
<pmjdebruijn> that sais something different
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> And the archive indices do too.
<wgrant> There is librarian corruption somewhere.
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm not being an idiot :)
<pmjdebruijn> which was entirely possible :)
<pmjdebruijn> I haven updated the package in a while
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: can it be easily fixed?
<pmjdebruijn> should I file a support ticket?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: The correct file is at http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmjdebruijn/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lensfun/lensfun_0.2.4.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> It might let you upload that, but I'm not sure. I wouldn't try just now.
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<wgrant> Hm?
<pmjdebruijn> that one is equal to debian upstream
<pmjdebruijn> so how did the other tarball get modified?
<wgrant> Which one is equal to Debian?
<pmjdebruijn> the last one
<pmjdebruijn> the link you just pasted
<pmjdebruijn> Debian upstream
<pmjdebruijn> that's the correct one
<pmjdebruijn> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/lensfun/lensfun_0.2.4.orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> Right.
<pmjdebruijn> so what about the other file
<pmjdebruijn> where did that come from?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<wgrant> But something is wrong, since the file on disk in your PPA and the file in the librarian exist.
<wgrant> Er. Differ.
<pmjdebruijn> which in theory is not possible, right?
<wgrant> But I wonder if it's just linking to the wrong file in the web UI.
<wgrant> Correct.
<wgrant> brb
<pmjdebruijn> I just got the accepted message
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: With the orig.tar.gz retrieved from ppa.lp.n?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Ah, got it.
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Your 0.2.4-0pmjdebruijn1~karmic has the 821ae803c90bd5169c2c72200acb257451e9fa9e tarball.
<pmjdebruijn> ok, what was the problem?
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: The question now is why you were ever permitted to later upload the 61ae61db0ce8f52ab5a937c005ca5149cb57804f one.
<wgrant> That would appear to be a bug.
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: thanks for the assitance
<pmjdebruijn> assistance even :)
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Ah, it looks like you deliberately changed the orig.tar.gz
<wgrant> But that should have been forbidden.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: I did not!
<pmjdebruijn> though it could have been an error on my part
<wgrant> You deleted the old ones with "Upstream tarball in Debian is different from mine, need a clean slate, to prevent broken deps"
<pmjdebruijn> oh yes
<pmjdebruijn> indeed
<pmjdebruijn> that's right
<pmjdebruijn> I upload a self made tarball, because it took the debian folks a while
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: but shouldn't that file have gotten deleted as well
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Source files are never deleted.
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: They're just unpublished.
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> :(
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant: but even then, I should have gotten the "new"/"good" tarball from the link in PPA
<wgrant> pmjdebruijn: Well, sort of.
<pmjdebruijn> hehe :)
<wgrant> The UI is confused, because your archive is in an illegal state.
<bigjools> wgrant: never say never ;)
<bigjools> unpublished files get blown away in the librarian after 7 days
<wgrant> bigjools: Even sources?
<bigjools> everything
<pmjdebruijn> but I didn't upload anything for a month or two
<wgrant> That wasn't announced anywhere.
<bigjools> yes it was
<pmjdebruijn> oh anyway
<pmjdebruijn> I'm happy now :)
<bigjools> good to hear!
<pmjdebruijn> my AMD64 package already got built :)
<RoAkSoAx> geser, what kind of object can call SPPH.getBuilds() ?
<pmjdebruijn> wgrant, bigjools: thanks for your help!
<pmjdebruijn> bye
<geser> RoAkSoAx: SPPH = Source Package Publishing History
<RoAkSoAx> geser, yeah but what kind of object can call that SPPH?
<geser> the results from archive.getPublishedSources() are SPPHs (if I understand your question correctly)
<wgrant> bigjools: Hm, I see the data retention policy change does say that, although not explicitly. But I still have old sources sitting around.
<RoAkSoAx> geser, oh ok archives then :) thanks :)
<wgrant> bigjools: Any idea how that PPA managed to get two conflicting orig.tar.gzs?
<bigjools> wgrant: sorry I wasn't following the story, I was fixing the buildd-manager
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, yes, sorry.
<shakaran1> Hi, I develop a app for watch streaming channels of TV and radio called Tivion and I need many translators for contribute (any language is good). If you can help me, please visit https://translations.launchpad.net/tivion
<poolie> is it just me or has the ajax suggestion widget for bug tags gone away?
<poolie> in +filebug
<maxb> It's not just you
<maxb> Though I can't swear it was ever on the new-bug page
<mwhudson> it was never on +filebug
#launchpad 2009-12-15
<geartrooper> hello, is the launchpad site experiencing problems?
<mwhudson> geartrooper: not that i know of, which pages are giving you problems?
<geartrooper> mwhudson, overview
<geartrooper> bugs, blueprints
<geartrooper> translations and answers
<mwhudson> geartrooper: seems to be working for me
<geartrooper> :/
<poolie> geartrooper: what _specifically_?
<geartrooper> the website pages
<geartrooper> I created a project and it seems to have disappeared
<geartrooper> also, I can push my project from my machine, but cannot pull
<geartrooper> ssh: connect to host launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<geartrooper> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<spiv> The host you should be using for bzr+ssh is bazaar.launchpad.net
<geartrooper> where does my ssh key name go?
<spiv> Are you asking about how to add a SSH public key to your launchpad account, or how to make bzr use the corresponding SSH private key?
<geartrooper> the latter spiv
<spiv> Are you using Ubuntu?
<geartrooper> yes
<spiv> geartrooper: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair has pretty clear instructions
<geartrooper> yes I did that, I must have missed a step
<spiv> geartrooper: how did you generate the key?  Usually ssh-keygen will automatically put the keypair in ~/.ssh for you, IIRC.
<geartrooper> I followed the instructions
<geartrooper> I am viewing my ssh key webpage now
<spiv> What's your Launchpad username?
<geartrooper> geartrooper
<geartrooper> well
<geartrooper> yeah geartrooper
<spiv> Are you sure?  https://launchpad.net/~geartrooper doesn't exist.
<geartrooper> my bad
<geartrooper> ironantknight
<spiv> Ok, so there's an SSH public key on that account, so that looks good.
<spiv> What bzr command(s) have you tried?
<spiv> Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch ?
<geartrooper> init, update, push, pull, commit, status
<geartrooper> I have not.
<geartrooper> ;)
<spiv> Sorry, I meant which arguments did you use with bzr to try to make it connect to launchpad?  But probably if you read that help page and follow its instructions it'll solve your problem.
<spiv> I'm a bit curious to know what command you ran to make bzr try to connect to the wrong host, and why you tried that command.
<geartrooper> good question
<poolie> hullo spiv
<poolie> we should add a faq for that
<poolie> spiv people seem to get fairly persistently confused about lp usernames vs other things
<poolie> not sure what can be done
<poolie> maybe showing it more prominently?
<persia> Perhaps trapping the auth error from ssh, and returning a message for humans (e.g. Failed to connect with remote username poolie to remote host bazaar.launchpad.net)
<persia> The current error doesn't appear to expose the username used in the attempt.
<poolie> mm
<poolie> added https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/858
<poolie> persia: agree
<spiv> Yeah, showing the username tried would be good, although bzr won't know it in all cases.
<persia> spiv: When wouldn't bzr know the username?
<geartrooper> visualization would help
<geartrooper> like the other tutorials
<spiv> persia: when it's defined in ~/.ssh/config, for instance
<spiv> persia: if you use a URL with no explicit username, and haven't otherwise configured bzr to know what the username for that host should be, bzr won't specify a username when it invokes the SSH client.  i.e. when bzr doesn't know what username to use, it delegates to ssh, and ssh doesn't communicate back which username it tries.
<persia> Well, ssh *can*, but only with -v, which quickly generates far more data than is interesting.
<spiv> (or I suppose hypothetically which username*s*, although I don't think that happens in practice, but someone could provide an ssh client to bzr that tried multiple)
<spiv> Actually -v doesn't tell you the username IIRC
<persia> Hrm.  Perhaps I'm just confused because my quick test was persia -> persia.
<spiv> Yeah, just did a quick test, and grep couldn't find the username I tried in -v's output.
<spiv> (Some servers will include the username in their rejection messages though)
<persia> Yeah.  I was just confused.  I just checked down to debug3: and it doesn't show.
<poolie> simply showing the command that failed could help
<poolie> (though not with paramiko)
<poolie> interesting how many open lp questions are just 'please sudo delete my account' etc
<spiv> Fortunately the "lp:foo after running bzr launchpad-login" case is one where bzr will know the username being tried.
<persia> So, adding the message to bzr for the launchpad-login case solves the launchpad issue, and ssh would need a patch to be able to share the connection options in order to cover the bzr+ssh general case (but that's a straight bzr issue, rather than launchpad-related).
<poolie> jml: could you sometime moderate the comments in http://blog.launchpad.net/wp-admin/edit-comments.php?comment_status=moderated
<poolie> not urgent
<poolie> but will only take a sec
<jml> sure
<gagita2> Guys, how to upload a mo file to launchpad?
<azop> I'm attempting to add a voucher to a commercial project on launchpad and it's timing out...is there any (known) issue?
<thumper> azop: I'd ask spm once the netsplit is over
<azop> ahh splits
<azop> k
<azop> it works now anywya
<CarlFK> I think I have recovered my private key - how can I check it against what is on https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk ?
<tsimpson> check that "gpg -K" shows the same key as is on LP
<mib_bqqt2v> yofel
<persia> CarlFK: Try encrypting something using the public key on LP, and decrypting it using your recovered key.
<CarlFK> looks like I need more than just secring.gpg
<mib_bqqt2v> dia
<CarlFK> or, what's the diff between secring.gpg and  trustdb.gpg
<persia> CarlFK: You don't need trustdb.gpg.  My (working) .gnupg contains only gpg.conf, pubring.gpg and secring.gpg
<CarlFK> persia: thanks
<_habnabit> Is this a fine place to ask about PPA stuff, or is there a better channel for that?
<CarlFK> _habnabit: way more on topic than my key woes
<_habnabit> I'm trying to figure out what the point of PPAs even is. I have a package that isn't currently in any debian repositories and I'm trying to figure out if I can put that in a PPA so that people can install it.
<tsimpson> _habnabit: that is the point of a PPA
<_habnabit> Well, this guide I'm reading on launchpad says it wants a .changes file.
<_habnabit> And I don't seem to have a .changes file.
<tsimpson> you need to generate a source package, not a binary
<_habnabit> It is a source package!
<tsimpson> I mean a debian source package
<_habnabit> http://github.com/astraw/stdeb is what I'm using to make it.
<tsimpson> just having a .tar.gz (or similar) is not enough
<tsimpson> you need to tell the server how to build and package it
<tsimpson> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<CarlFK> _habnabit: PPA is more than just a host - it's a build system that makes sure stuff is 'right'
<tsimpson> allowing people to upload any old binary could be quite dangerous, as you can imagine
<spm> *** FYI. We've had some delays on branches mirroring to LP. These are clearing out now. ***
<spm> *** the backlog is now cleared out ***
<TeTeT> there are two OpenSC projects in Launchpad, one is opensc-project, the other is opensc. opensc is registered by 'registry administrator'. Why is the second one there?
<henninge> TeTeT: opensc-project is a project group of which OpenSC is the only member.
<TeTeT> henninge: so where should code and bugs be hosted? in opensc or in opensc-project?
<henninge> TeTeT: opensc
<henninge> TeTeT: a project group's bugs etc are just the collection of all the stuff that's in it's subprojects.
<henninge> TeTeT: if there are not any more projects around opensc, the project group could go, I think.
<henninge> i.e. it does not make sense to a group with only one member.
<henninge> s/to/to have/
<TeTeT> henninge: thanks
<TeTeT> henninge: why is the registrator for opensc 'registry administrator'?
<henninge> TeTeT: it is an unclaimed stub. I am not sure how these get created but it may have to do with Ubuntu packages or the project.
<TeTeT> henninge: so the opensc-team can be the driver/bug contact whatever for the project?
<henninge> or maybe it has been abandoned?
<henninge> TeTeT: yes, sure. File a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and claim the project, i.e. request it being transfered to that team.
<_habnabit> Hmmm. I just ran dput and it's supposed to have uploaded something to my PPA, but it's not listed in the +packages list.
<_habnabit> Does it take a few minutes?
<henninge> _habnabit: a lot of things do in Launchpad but I don't know about that particular one.
<_habnabit> Oh hey. I got an e-mail.
<wgrant> _habnabit: You should get an email about it within five minutes.
<_habnabit> Public key not found! I definitely pushed it to the ubuntu key server.
<TeTeT> henninge: done, question 94137
<wgrant> _habnabit: You didn't upload your package to Launchpad.
<wgrant> _habnabit: Launchpad does not give errors like that.
<_habnabit> Oh, I see. I accidentally dput it somewhere else too.
<_habnabit> I got the e-mail from launchpad now.
<_habnabit> So I screwed up my dependencies slightly, so I built a new .changes file and so on. When I try to dput -f it, launchpad tells me that the .diff.gz file has already been uploaded with different contents. How can I replace the old thing with my new thing?
<persia> _habnabit: You can't.  Just bump the revision.
<_habnabit> How do you do that?
<persia> `dch -i` to insert a new changelog entry, then rebuild the source.
<_habnabit> Oh I see.
<_habnabit> And is a binary PPA package built against a specific version of ubuntu and only works on that version? Or do I have to update the changelog and put in a new distroseries for every version I want to support?
<bigjools> _habnabit: it's possible it might work on other series, use the Copy Packages link and make sure you tick "include binaries"
<bigjools> and copy between series in your PPA
<_habnabit> Oh, great!
<ad-530> what means the changeset number when importing from a remote svn repository? is it related to the svn revision number?
<mwhudson> ad-530: as in, in a log file in an import branch?
<mwhudson> ad-530: it is the svn revision number in that case
<ad-530> uhm fuck
<mwhudson> (which is not necessarily the revision number in the imported branch)
<ad-530> k, thx.
<ad-530> that means i have to wait some days until the import is done
<ad-530> 13 hours ago, changeset 557 atm and the svn repos has 3162 revs -.-
<mwhudson> ad-530: ow
<mwhudson> ad-530: which one is it?
<ad-530> https://code.launchpad.net/~aegirxx-googlemail/dftd-daily/trunk
<mwhudson> it can be a rather slow process though
<ad-530> well, we have a lot of graphics stuff in the repos
<ad-530> and sf.net svn isn't the fastest -.-
<mwhudson> ah, sourceforge
<mwhudson> yeah, imports from sourceforge tend to be slow but reliable
<ad-530> i hope there is no connection reset at changeset 3161 ^^
<maxb> _habnabit: NB: it's *possible* that that might work. Not guaranteed. Depends on how much your package depends on the rest of the system
<mwhudson> ad-530: heh yes
<mwhudson> ad-530: in a couple of days we'll be starting to move over to bzr-svn for imports, which should be more reliable
<mwhudson> ad-530: so if this import doesn't work you can delete and recreate it and it'll be tried with bzr-svn
<ad-530> yeah, someone wrote about bzr-svn yesterday but i'm a bit impatient ^^
<ad-530> btw, what do i need to put into the depends if i need a libgl on the target system?
<ad-530> provided either by a graphic driver or mesa sw rendering or whatever
<ad-530> mwhudson, is it possible to import only the latest revision of a svn repository and keep launchpad updating the resulting branch from the repos?
<mwhudson> ad-530: no
<ad-530> :(
<ad-530> mwhudson, but it's save to commit to the svn rep. while the import is running?
<mwhudson> ad-530: sure
<ad-530> mwhudson, ok. thank you
<oly> so bzr checkout subfolder any ideas ? can it be done ?
<beuno> oly, not at the moment, no
<beuno> not sure if filtered views could provide you that with bzrlib
<beuno> I may be on crack
<oly> :p
<oly> just woudl be useful if you have a set of plugins and only want to work on one of them
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> you can, however, export only a subdir to a tarball
<beuno> I'm pretty sure lifeless did the api work for that
<FFEMTcJ> This has probably been discussed before, but would it be possible on lp to add a feature to where people with ubuntu.com (k, x also) email addresses could hide their primary eMail address and only display their ubuntu.com eMail address?
<beuno> FFEMTcJ, it sounds like a pretty obscure use case
<beuno> why not just use the ubuntu one as your primary address?
<FFEMTcJ> beuno: that isn't possible due to the ubuntu.com email address being forwarded to your primary eMail
<beuno> ah, that's right
<beuno> it adds quite a bit of complexity, but if well implemented (ie, hidden as an advanced feature), I guess it would be ok
<FFEMTcJ> That's what I was thinking..
<FFEMTcJ> Or make it only show up when you join certain groups (i.e. the ones you get an eMail address from
<beuno> I don't think you'll get any developer to spend time on that though, but I'm pretty sure a patch would be accepted
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<beuno> we need to cover the non-obsure use cases first  ;)
<FFEMTcJ> I guess it would be less than 1000 people who it would be relevant to
<persia> Um, it is possible.
<FFEMTcJ> persia: ?
<persia> Or at least, my primary email address happens to be my @ubuntu.com address.
<beuno> persia, right, but that goes with no guarantees from elmo that it won't blow up
<persia> Which forwards to me secondary address (which was my primary address at the time I was granted an @ubuntu.com)
<persia> beuno: Ah.  I see.
<FFEMTcJ> Ya.. the way I read it was that it may not work
<persia> That might be why my @ubuntu.com didn't work for the first couple months.
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> probably
 * persia always wondered about that
<beuno> :)
<FFEMTcJ> be nice if it could just be hard coded, since im not gonna change either since they are both my name
<FFEMTcJ> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<persia> FFEMTcJ: It's much more complicated than just that, but yeah, that's a nice pointer.
 * persia will be happy to die never having even tried to understand the various rules applied by the mailserver when accepting @ubuntu.com mail
<persia> Err, meaning bug #5292 (which I somehow confused with the wiki page)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5292 in launchpad-foundations "People setting preferred contact address to @ubuntu.com" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5292
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<candrews> I left a stupid comment on Launchpad - can someone tell me how to delete it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/397145/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397145 in seahorse-plugins "id_rsa not detected as x-pem-key" [Undecided,New]
<vds> intellectronica: hello, I'm trying to assign a public bug to a user, I select the user after the search then the Assigned To box shows the spinning wheel and hangs, suggestion?
<intellectronica> vds: i think it's a known problem. let me see if i can locate the bug
<intellectronica> vds: if you refresh the page, does your assignment actually work?
<vds> intellectronica: yes it does
<jldupont> Hi - I get the following error when using pbuilder: "dh_usrlocal: debian/pyphidgets/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/Phidgets/__init__.py is not a directory" ... how do I remedy to this situation?
<jldupont> .. at the end, I also get "rmdir: failed to remove `debian/pyphidgets/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/Phidgets/Devices': Directory not empty  dh_usrlocal: command returned error code 256"
<intellectronica> jldupont: pardon my ignorance, but i don't even know what pbuilder is and how it is related to launchpad
<intellectronica> jldupont: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jldupont> I am trying to package a Python package for a PPA
<jldupont> pbuilder is a chroot builder environment
<jldupont> any clues?
<jldupont> am I in the right channel?  you guys package stuff for Launchpad PPAs, no?
<jldupont> Help?
<jam> hey, it seems that I can't get access to codehosting
<jam> I'm getting: bzr: ERROR: Unable to invoke remote bzr bazaar.launchpad.net; Channel closed.
<jam> Anyone know who I should ping ?
<jam> mwhudson_ or rockstar perhaps?
<jam> maybe abentley?
<jam> ok, my fault. I had BZR_REMOTE_PATH set from yesterday, and it was trying to use it against LP. Sorry for the pings.
<dazwin> I have the following problem updating my own launchpad branch from a trunk project, if there's anyone available that wouldn't mind helping me...
<beuno> dazwin, sure, what problem?
<thekorn> intellectronica, hi, still on help contact duties? ;)
<intellectronica> thekorn: yup. what can i help you with?
<thekorn> intellectronica, if so, do you know if there is a bugreport about the interleaved activitylog not showing chages in the affects field of a task?
<intellectronica> thekorn: i think there's a catch-all bug for completing the activity log for all actions. let me see if i can find it
<thekorn> intellectronica, super, thanks
<intellectronica> thekorn: i can't seem to find it. is this something you wanted to try and fix, or you're just asking if it's a known issue?
<intellectronica> thekorn: either way feel free to file a bug
<thekorn> intellectronica, well first of all, I would like to know if it is an issue at all, or if it is by design,
<thekorn> so maybe creating a bugreport to get an answer is a good start
<thekorn> intellectronica, and if such things are easy to fix, it might also be a good start for hacking on launchpad
<thekorn> but this is a different story
<thekorn> especially for someone who has never done anything with zope ;)
<intellectronica> thekorn: it's definitely an issue. ideally we'd like to show all activity inline. the reason we haven't done that yet is that we think it will only be usable if you have a way to toggle the display of activity items of a certain type on and off
<intellectronica> thekorn: so the fix will involve only a bit of zope but more javascript for the toggling on and off
<thekorn> intellectronica, aha, a toggle makes sense
<intellectronica> just adding the activity items is quite easy. you don't need to know much and you can simply copy the code for handling the existing activity items. but without being able to hide them i think some activity items may be too much
<thekorn> right
<intellectronica> but as for the changing the affected product, i think there's no problem just doing it, if you feel like. it's not a very common activity, and it's useful to know
<thekorn> intellectronica, ok, I will start by creating a bugreport and update my launchpad branch, which might take some time
<thekorn> and then try to find out where to look at
<intellectronica> thekorn: excellent, thanks. i can show you where to look when you're ready
<jussi01> leonardr: flacoste, Hei! just following up on bug 385517  which I discussed with leonardr the other day.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385517 in launchpad-foundations "launchpadlib users made to authenticate unnecessarily" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385517
<leonardr> jussi01: see https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/anonymous-oauth/+merge/16199 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/anonymous-access/+merge/16213
<jussi01> leonardr: oh wow, excellent.
<jussi01> thanks very much for that!
<jussi01> leonardr: so it will tell me on those pages when it actually hits then?
<leonardr> jussi01: not automatically, but i'll try to update it
<jussi01> leonardr: that would be great. Again, thanks a lot. :)
<tsimpson> now we just need bug #488394 fixed ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488394 in launchpad-foundations "Export irc_nicknames with "anonymous" requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488394
<maxb> leonardr: That's excellent!
<maxb> Is nymous a word, though? :-)
<thekorn> intellectronica, ok, issue reported as bug 497108 and launchpad branch updated, if you could help me now to find the code bits I should look at, this would be cool
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497108 in malone "show changes to the affected product field of a task in the interleaved activity log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497108
<thekorn> either here or on the bugreport
<intellectronica> thekorn: see, for a start, the function activity_by_date in lib/lp/bugs/browser/bugtask.py
<thekorn> ok
<intellectronica> thekorn: so, looks like what we need to do is make the regex catch the new activity item, and see if it just looks ok or it needs to be beaten into shape before printing
<thekorn> intellectronica, yes, so my first guess is to just at affects to 'bugtask_change_re'
<thekorn> where are the names of the fields defined?
<thekorn> to make sure it is really "affects" and not sth. different
<intellectronica> not sure. we can check in the old activity log of a bug that had its target changed
<intellectronica> the activity item is created somewhere in an event handler (this is where it gets zopey). let me find where
<thekorn> is there a way to turn the http request debug printing in the terminal off?
<_habnabit> When copying packages, is there a way to say "copy sources and rebuild for this series"?
<thekorn> one common way for me doing development is just printing things to stdout
<_habnabit> Or can you only copy binaries?
<thekorn> which gets a bit tricky when there are tons of lines of log ;)
<intellectronica> thekorn: ah, see also BugTaskAttributeChange in lib/lp/bugs/adapters/bugchange.py
<thekorn> wow, the traceback in case of an oops are huge
<thekorn> intellectronica, thanks for your help so far, I will come back to you, or comment on the bugreport later, I've to run now
<intellectronica> thekorn: likewise. have a nice evening
<thekorn> you too
<MTecknology> Can I get a static link to a launchpad team image?
<MTecknology> Instead of say https://launchpadlibrarian.net/19775148/g2529.png I have https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-southdakota/+image/large
<maxb> Heh. I'd call what you have a static link and what you want a dynamic one :-)
<maxb> I would imagine the answer is no
<maxb> oh #lp-dev
<nxvl> is there any issue with the api?
<nxvl> i'm getting a 400 error when trying to report a bug using postBug
<nxvl> sorry, with bugs.createBug
<wgrant> nxvl: 400 means that you probably did something wrong. Catch the exception and check the 'content' attribute to see the error message.
<nxvl> wgrant: thanks :D
<_habnabit> Can PPAs not be deleted?
<_habnabit> Even if there's nothing in them?
<aquarius> yo, launchpad dudes! Can arbitrary web apps do "sign in with Launchpad" to avoid having their own login management?
<intellectronica> _habnabit: if they're empty, we can delete them for you. if you decided to do this please file a question and an admin will take care of that
<_habnabit> Alright.
<intellectronica> aquarius: iirc it's not open to the public, but let's try and find someone who knows more about this
<aquarius> intellectronica, aha, cool. I wasn't sure...
<aquarius> intellectronica, who knows about this stuff? leonardr, I suspect? :)
<_habnabit> You could just use launchpad's OpenID support.
<intellectronica> i think salgado-afk might know
<aquarius> _habnabit, exactly my question
<_habnabit> I've used my launchpad openid on a few different sites.
<intellectronica> _habnabit: yes, but you need to know the user's launchpad openid url to do that
<aquarius> yeah, I just want to put a "sign in with Launchpad" button on a website :)
<wgrant> _habnabit: If your PPA has ever had anything uploaded to it, it cannot be deleted -- just disabled. You will be able to disable it yourself once Launchpad 3.1.12 is released in a little over 24 hours.
<wgrant> aquarius: You can indeed use Launchpad OpenID on any website.
<wgrant> aquarius: Projects like REVU (see lp:revu) do that.
<aquarius> wgrant, coolness. that's what I thought.
<wgrant> There are two options: allow the user to enter their URL (from any provider), or redirect to Launchpad so they just have to click 'Sign in'
<aquarius> wgrant, the latter is what I'm looking for; can I make LP redirect back to my app?
<wgrant> aquarius: Yes. That's what U1 and REVU do. Although both of those systems are specially authorised to retrieve extra information about LP accounts, you can use the same authentication process.
<aquarius> wgrant, yeah, I'm not too worried about that. Actually, since I'm really using it for U1 login anyway, I should just grovel through how our code works, heh. :)
<wgrant> aquarius: Yeah, I was wondering why you didn't just do that.
<intellectronica> aquarius: also in the launchpad tree see lib/canonical/signon
<aquarius> wgrant, mainly because it's a django app, and that means I have to pick apart django_openid_auth
<intellectronica> aquarius: the stories are quite good (reading through them now)
<wgrant> intellectronica: (that's not actually in the Launchpad tree)
<intellectronica> right
<intellectronica> but if aquarius has a launchpad working tree it will be there :)
<wgrant> True.
 * aquarius does not. I have enough to do without having launchpad eat all my disk. ;)
<aquarius> bah, revu is mod_python. I confess this is totally my fault for being lazy and wanting to just knock up a quick CGI app. :)
<wgrant> REVU is several years old and... more than a bit strange.
<wgrant> I wouldn't take any example from the code. I merely suggested it to see how it works.
<aquarius> hm, summit does it too, doesn't it?
<wgrant> It does, if you have access to that.
#launchpad 2009-12-16
<rithy> I got problem again!
<rithy> Launchpad not import my translate template for long time
<rithy> Please help me!
<rithy> http://launchpad.net/moonos
<rithy> Uploaded on 2009-12-08 09:59:07 UTC
<rithy> Anyone?
<wgrant> rithy: The Launchpad Translations developers are normally around during European working hours.
<rithy> Oh my god! Thank you!
<rithy> I will be come back to night
<rithy> To talk with them
<micahg> when uploading to a PPA, can I upload a non-source build if I depend on a PPA with the orig.tar.gz, or does that only work with sources from the archive?
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a question about importing from git
<AnAnt> the main repository is a git repository, and I want to setup a bzr repository in launchpad to use services like translations and so
<AnAnt> the question is, is the git import a one-time only import  ? or can I pull new revisions from git ?
<spiv> Launchpad's imports are continuous.
<spiv> (they're done with the bzr-git plugin, if you're curious)
<AnAnt> spiv: you mean, there is some cron job that pulls new revisions every day or so ?
<spiv> AnAnt: right
<AnAnt> thanks
<mwhudson> AnAnt: every 6 hours, in fact
<AnAnt> why could git import from http:// URLs ?
<AnAnt> couldn't !
<spiv> mwhudson: ^
<mwhudson> AnAnt: bzr-git doesn't support it yet
<AnAnt> I see
<amondo> @intellectronica: staging is down, any estimates about when it will be back up?
<intellectronica> amondo: staging is being updated, and should be back later today
<amondo> thanks!
<bilalakhtar> Are launchpad and ubuntu forums down??
<Daviey> bilalakhtar: launchpad seems to be working fine
<bilalakhtar> yes now its working for me too
<bilalakhtar> but no luck with ubuntu forums
<Daviey> bilalakhtar: I agree.. but nobody here can help with that :)
<Daviey> bilalakhtar: it is planned maintainence tho :)
<bilalakhtar> i know
<bilalakhtar> but I just asked here to make sure that its a valid reason since here in saudi arabia some sites get blocked for no reason
<intellectronica> amondo: staging is back
<amondo> thanks intellectronica!
<encbladexp> can anybody rename a Team on Launchpad (which already has an PPA)?
 * encbladexp hat forgotten an "h" in the Name :-(
<maxb> encbladexp: I believe that is complicated enough to require filing as a question
<encbladexp> i have "fixed" it by creating a new Team with the right name
<rithy> Need help!
<rithy> Launchpad don't import my translate template
<rithy> Uploaded on 08 12 2009
<rithy> Wait for a long time
<rithy> http://launchpad.net/moonos
<rithy> Anyone?
<rithy> :'(
<rithy> :'(:'(
<rithy> Why it not import my template?
<persia> Just wait a bit.  There's a listed help contact right now, but they may be away from their computer for a few minutes.
<rithy> :)
<persia> My suspicion (and I don't either know or have any way to check) is that either it's in a queue waiting for review by someone who is busy OR something wet funny with the import that would show up in a log.
<rithy> :)
<rithy> It need to review for a long time so I don't why they busy for long too
<persia> Well, it's only been a week.  Dunno what else was happening this week.
<rithy> It will be a good news
<rithy> I hope
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: *Known problems dispatching builds* | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<rithy> Are they come back?
<rithy> Please review my translate template
<dpm> rithy, which templates are they? I see 2 in the imports queue, one that failed to be imported because of being invalid and the other needing review -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/moonos/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
<rithy> You can delete the failed template
<rithy> I need only a template that upload for a week ago
<rithy> dpm, Thank you!
<dpm> rithy, the software-properties one?
<rithy> dpm, Of course
<geser> beuno: does my findings on bug #493518 help you in any way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493518 in launchpad-foundations "Side portlet moved again below the main content on wide-screen displays (1920x1200)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493518
<ad-530> hiho
<ad-530> i've a little problem with bzr dailydeb
<ad-530> on nesting from another branch i get a Unable to obtain lock error
<ad-530> intellectronica, i've a problem with bzr builder
<intellectronica> ad-530: i'm not even sure i know what bzr builder is. what's the problem?
<ad-530> intellectronica, i get a lock error on processing a recipe
<intellectronica> ad-530: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ad-530> intellectronica, i want do setup automagically daily builds with with bzr dailydeb from a svn repository
<ad-530> the svn repos is accessed via the bzr svn plugin
<intellectronica> ad-530: i'm afraid i know very little about bzr builder. i'll try and find someone who can help you. you might also have more luck in #bzr
<ad-530> hmmm, #bzr might be a good idea
<cody-somerville> When merging accounts, do I want to be in the account I want to keep or the one I want to merge?
<salgado> cody-somerville, the former
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | *Known problems dispatching builds* | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<rubyhacker> can someone PLEASE take care of this
<rubyhacker> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/94310
<thumper> losa: please see above question for account deactivation
<rubyhacker> thanks thumper
<Chex> thumper: looking
<thumper> Chex: ta
<xnox> I'm so excited =)
<xnox> bzr-svn imports are coming =) it must be christmas
<gregcoit> is it between 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC?
<davidstrauss> yes
<davidstrauss> 50 more minutes
<gregcoit> davidstrauss: ok, thanks...
<gregcoit> er, thanks!
<toobaz> Hello. may the fact that Launchpad will go into maintenance "very very soon" have to do with some failed (dput ok, but no email received) uploads to my PPA?
<spiv> toobaz: see /topic; Launchpad is down/read-only for maintenance right now.  The topic also mentions "*Known problems dispatching builds*"
<spiv> toobaz: I'd guess that at least one of those is related :)
<toobaz> spiv: wow, I'd guess, yes. (and now you make me notice it, I don't understand why empathy is not showing me the topic :-) thanks
* bigjools-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<spiv> Heh.
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 23:59 UTC for a code update | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk  what's my openid url?
<CarlFK> oh, it is going off line
<CarlFK> previously I was getting "in read only mode" which would be fine if it would let me read :)
 * maxb tries to remember to file a bug when it comes abck up
<Peng> Oh, that's why I haven't gotten any bugmail...
<cody-somerville> Peng, launchpad is read-only mode
<cody-somerville> *is in
<wgrant> Argh @ lack of even readonly Codehosting :(
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad will be down/in read-only from 22:00 UTC until 01:00 UTC for a code update | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
#launchpad 2009-12-17
<maxb> extended downtime :-(
<wgrant> lpnet is OOPSing constantly, too. But edge is OK.
<maxb> The read only mode has an interesting side effect. "Max Bowsher does not use Launchpad", apparently
<wgrant> Yeah, that happened last time too.
<wgrant> But not the time before.
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Cleo> hmm, the new Launchpad bug viewing page renders funny for me, the right sidebar is forced all the way to the bottom, below comments, although still on the right
<CarlFK> Cleo: I saw that too, yesterday
<Cleo> I see it has been reported as bug #497209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497209 in launchpad "[EDGE] Launchpad pushes right pane (actions, subscribers) to the bottom of the page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497209
<poolie> did launchpad go down again?
 * poolie looks
<poolie> oh, r/o rollouts
<sproaty> is translations email down? been waiting 20 mins
<vadi2> Why do I have to re-upload my sources for each Ubuntu release I want to build in my PPA?
<xnox> Because all binaries are stored in one APT pool (one directory) and they would have the same name then and hence next build would override the results of the previous one
* persia changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica |   Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<persia> Reading backscroll, I notice that bug 497209 is a duplicate of 493518.  Unfortunately, I don't seem to be able to mark it as such.  Anyone with permission want to fix that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497209 in launchpad "[EDGE] Launchpad pushes right pane (actions, subscribers) to the bottom of the page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497209
<spm> persia: done
<maxb> What permissions would that require?
<spm> no idea; but I have rubber ducky :-)
<spm> probably part of the bug team contacts whatsit
<maxb> yeah, I'm just wondering whether this would be a bug - I thought anyone could dup/undup bugs that they can see
<wgrant> Anyone can...
<spm> oh I see. unknown to me unf. it's actually a pain in that respect - as there are no barriers for most things I do; I'm not aware of when there are for others. :-/
<wgrant> persia: Sure you're logged in?
<xnox> So did bzr-svn for branch imports landed with this new release?
<spm> mwhudson: ^^
<persia> wgrant: Ah, that was it.  Thanks for finding my issue before I'd even investigated it :)
<maxb> "A username may not be specified in the URI." Boo
<maxb> I was hoping the bzr-svn importer would let me import branches that require guest:guest@
<wgrant> Have you considered asking whoever runs that repository to remove that pointless requirement/
<maxb> tigris.org. Lame project hosting site
<wgrant> But... don't they host svn itself?
<wgrant> Or am I misremembering from my svn days...
<xnox> Will existing imports use bzr-svn from now on?
<xnox> Or do I need to request a new one?
<wgrant> xnox: The latter. bzr-svn branches are incompatible with those produced by cscvs (the old method)/
<xnox> Ok thanks =) I'll request new ones then. Horay!
<xnox> Thank you to everyone who works on launchpad yet another release with hot stuff
<xnox> can't wait for the blog entry about bzr-svn imports
<thumper> xnox: you'll have to make sure that the urls of the old ones are changed
<xnox> thumper: what do you mean?
<thumper> xnox: as we check that the same url isn't imported multiple times
<thumper> xnox: two import svn branches can't point to the same place
<mwhudson> xnox: yes
<xnox> oh that's fine =) i did realise that
<xnox> the new import is created under my namespace
<xnox> that's quite cool
<xnox> instead of ~vcs-imports
<xnox> Anywho submitted mine =) it's xiphos and libsword
<xnox> lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/xiphos/trunk and lp;~dmitrij.ledkov/libsword/trunk
<xnox> Hopefully they will be up and running soon ;-)
 * xnox has some chocolates for bribes
<dhillon-v10> hi all, how's everyone doing, I am one of the answer contacts for Ubuntu so I answer questions everyday, but my karma isn't updating why is that so, it also didn't record the karma from the last 3 days (not that I do it for karma, but its nice to have it)
<mwhudson> who wants to write me an xchat plugin that makes lp: urls clickable?
 * persia  
<thumper> mwhudson: paste it into a code review comment, bug comment or answer comment :)
<mwhudson> thumper: possibly a little abusive :)
<thumper> mwhudson: perhaps we should have auto approval of bzr-svn imports?
<xnox> mwhudson: THANK YOU =)
<mwhudson> xnox: :)
<mwhudson> thumper: maybe yeah
<xnox> where shall I send chocolates to?
<thumper> xnox: where are they coming from?
<xnox> UK =)
<xnox> to canonical HQ? does mwhudson work there?
<mwhudson> nah, i'm in nz (as is thumper)
<xnox> Right =) do you go to ubuntu UDS?
<xnox> I'll send them there then ;-)
<xnox> Or I'll send them to NZ if you give me address
<xnox> for both of you to share ;-)
<onox> how do I sign bzr revisions with a particular key?
<mwhudson> onox: spiv tried to answer you in #bzr
<mwhudson> onox: i think i once created a shell wrapper that did gpg -u $UID $@ and pointed gpg_signging_command at that
<maxb> Why do code imports require approval, anyway? Would we really have a problem if they were all allowed to try?
<mwhudson> maxb: well, apparently back in the mists of time, someone typed "svn.debian.org" into the form
<mwhudson> maxb: and there was much unhappiness
<maxb> Ah
<mwhudson> maxb: also, people get it wrong a lot of the time, possibly because of the wording on the form
<mwhudson> which i guess we should change, now we have bzr-svn
<thumper> there was also the non-mergability of two cscvs imports of the same location
<wgrant> Are you going to relax the trunk restriction now?
<thumper> wgrant: for svn, yes
<wgrant> thumper: And just hope that CVS quietly dies eventually?
<onox> mwhudson: thx, a shell wrapper did the trick
<mwhudson> wgrant: got a better idea?
<wgrant> mwhudson: nope.
<mwhudson> good
<mwhudson> this one seems to be working ok...
<emezeta> hi chan
<emezeta> I'd like to do some changes on name and uri of a project
<emezeta> Is there anybody who can help me on this?
<emezeta> is it possible?
<dhillon-v10> thumper, hi :D I have a lot of deactivated pgp keys, I didn't know we could export keys out so I just made a new one everytime, so now I have 4 keys in the keyserver, is it possible to remove them
<thumper> dhillon-v10: I have no idea
<wgrant> dhillon-v10: You can't remove them.
<thumper> emezeta: yes, ask a question on the launchpad project
<dhillon-v10> wgrant, so what happens now
<wgrant> dhillon-v10: Use your revocation certificates to revoke the keys, if you have not already.
<wgrant> That is all you can really do.
<wgrant> You cannot remove them.
<dhillon-v10> wgrant, I didn't make any revocation certificates sorry :) I guess I'll just live with it them
<dhillon-v10> * then
<emezeta> thumper: tks
<xnox> wgrant: does soyuz now accept DebSrc3.0?
<wgrant> xnox: The code does, the buildds do, but some machines still haven't been upgraded, so it's not enabled yet.
<xnox> =) ok cool
<wgrant> I don't know when those upgrades will happen.
<persia> I've just gotten my first LP bzr merge proposal.  Can I automate the merge with LP, or do I need to grab branches and merge manually and push?
<spiv> persia: the latter
<persia> Will that automatically update anything in LP, or do I need to update the UI there (or do email) as well?
<jml> persia, once you've pushed, lp will take care of it.
<spiv> Launchpad will notice when the branch has been merged and update the merge proposal accordingly.
<persia> Nifty.  Thanks for the explanations.
<spiv> (And also hide the branch from default views as it will no longer have any changes outstanding)
<spiv> (Well, assuming there are no changes outstanding vs. the development focus, but that's the usual scenario)
<persia> I'm not sure there is a "development focus" branch.
<persia> Do you know if there are any plans to make it so people *don't* have to pull a branch to merge?
<mwhudson> persia: there have been plans for that since well before i started at canonical :-)
<mwhudson> persia: too much to do....
<mwhudson> persia: i take it you mean a "merge it!" button that you can press in the ui?
<persia> mwhudson: That there are plans is enough.  That they aren't implemented yet is a minor detail.
<mwhudson> (if you have edit permisssions on the target branch etc)
<persia> Something like that.
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> "planned, not implemented"
<mwhudson> well, about 15% implemented
<persia> heh :)
<persia> So, at that rate, another 17 years or so?
<mwhudson> persia: sounds about right
<persia> Likely not such a huge issue though: I imagine that most bzr merge approvers are likely to have local branches of code.
<spiv> Right.
<persia> And, except in corner coses, would want to download *something* to test anyway.
<spiv> Right.
<mwhudson> i can see how udd would have more of a use case for this
<spiv> For bzr, we actually delegate the merging and running of tests to PQM.
<persia> Perhaps, although for the medium terms, we can cheat with dget and dput
<persia> And, again, except in corner cases, we'd want something local to test anyway.
<bjsnider> i think i've got an unusual situation here
<bjsnider> i think one of these ppa builds is just going around in circles endlessly
<bjsnider> never seen this before, but it's been building for 3 hours
<wgrant> Which?
<wgrant> Maybe it's just bohrium again.
<bjsnider> it's on shipova
<bjsnider> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/testing-ppa/+build/1401374
<bjsnider> it was building when the launchpad upgrade was applied
<Sam-I-Am> bjsnider: heh, i had one hose up a few nights ago
<Sam-I-Am> just kinda sat there for a few hours
<bjsnider> did it fix itself?
<bjsnider> did it build eventually?
<Sam-I-Am> it finally finished
<Sam-I-Am> took a good long time tho
<Sam-I-Am> the machine was bohrium... as noted above... i had talked with wgrant about my issue.
<Sam-I-Am> i didnt have to do anything tho...
<wgrant> Sam-I-Am: "finally finished" might just mean that a sysadmin noticed and reset the builder.
<Sam-I-Am> wgrant: also possible... although everything built fine, no failures.
<wgrant> Sam-I-Am: When a builder disappears, the build is transparently retried without failure notification.
<Sam-I-Am> oh, thats nice.
<Sam-I-Am> currently rolling openldap 2.4.21 release candidate locally... testing for the openldap folks on hardy and karmic.
<Sam-I-Am> one of these days i need to figure out how to get involved in the official backports system
<slangasek> wgrant: ping, re: v3 source support
<slangasek> wgrant: we seem to still not have a version of dpkg on cocoplum that works for this; is that a known outstanding item?
<AnAnt> Hello,  a project already has a bzr branch, but I want to either create a new branch (for that project) which imports from git, or just sync from git in the current bzr branch, how can I do so ?
<wgrant> slangasek: Before the new source formats can be enabled, dpkg needs to be upgraded on cocoplum, germanium, iron, and whichever machine generates package diffs. This is the last blocker. I do not know which of those have been upgraded, nor do I know when they will be upgraded, nor do I have access to RT to find out.
<wgrant> slangasek: Once those are upgraded, a LOSA justs needs to fire off the SQL or Python to enable the new formats in Lucid, and then everything will work.
<slangasek> wgrant: do you have an RT# that I can track myself? :)
<wgrant> slangasek: I don't.
<wgrant> Maybe spm does?
<slangasek> wgrant: found it at the top of the queue, heh
<spm> who sent it in?
<wgrant> slangasek: Ah, handy.
<slangasek> spm: bigjools; ticket #36873
<spm> haha. sent in ~ 5 hours ago. nice. :-)
<wgrant> Oh :(
<spm> in any event; it's not something I can do; I'll have to leave that for when the GSAs are around.
<AnAnt> does the launchpad translations export to branch feature work ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: Yes.
<AnAnt> wgrant: I select a branch to export to, yet I get an error every time I do this
<wgrant> AnAnt: "an error"?
<wgrant> You need to select a branch that *you*, not a team, own.
<AnAnt> it says: invalid value
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<AnAnt> why is that ?
<wgrant> I don't know.
<jml> that's lame.
<jml> I bet it's because it should be checking that you have launchpad.Edit permissions, and instead it's checking for equality, or something like that.
<AnAnt> sorry, I asked a question earlier and left for a couple of mins (I thought that I would find the answer on irclogs, but found that it isn't updated yet)a project already has a bzr branch, but I want to either create a new branch (for that project) which imports from git, or just sync from
<AnAnt> git in the current bzr branch, how can I do so ?
<spiv> AnAnt: IIRC you can just register a new import
<spiv> AnAnt: it doesn't matter if the project already exists and has branches.
<AnAnt> spiv: I don't understand
<AnAnt> spiv: there is another project where I registered a new import
<spiv> AnAnt: ok?  I don't understand the problem then?
<spiv> AnAnt: is it that the import is registered against the wrong project?
<AnAnt> spiv: well, the project is called monajat, I can't register new imports there
<AnAnt> spiv: while for another project that I added 2 days ago, I was able to register an import from Git
<spiv> Oh, you can't simply put 'monajat' into the form at https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new ?
<AnAnt> I'll try that
<AnAnt> spiv: that worked, thanks
<spiv> Cool.  I honestly have no idea what other way there is that you were trying, though!
<AnAnt> spiv: I went to code.launchpad.net/monajat, and didn't find an import button, that was my problem
<spiv> Ah, you should have tried just code.launchpad.net :)
<toobaz> Hello. I have a package for "unstable" that I correctly uploaded to my ppa for Karmic thanks to suggestion in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading. However, it doesn't work for Lucid or Jaunty.
<toobaz> I get "The source gpapers - 0+svn20090122-3 is already accepted in ubuntu/karmic"
<toobaz> should the PPA somehow be enabled for other releases?
<wgrant> You cannot upload the same version number more than once in a single PPA, regardless of the release.
<wgrant> You should append something like ~jaunty1 to the version.
<persia> That works for jaunty, but +lucid1 is probably required for lucid
<persia> (to preserve jaunty >> karmic >> lucid)
<toobaz> ok, thanks
<mac_v> hi... if i change my openID name , will i still have access to my branches?
<mac_v> and other projects I'm working in?
<wgrant> Yes, but your branches will be renamed.
<wgrant> And sites other than Launchpad may no longer recognize you.
<mac_v> wgrant: other sites are not a problem , my concern is more about the teams/projects i'm involved in.. so it wont affect those permissions?
<wgrant> mac_v: Correct.
<mac_v> thanks :)
<EsatYuce>  i am member of one Launchpad's teams, i want to learn when the package released?
<persia> Does anyone happen to know how Soyuz handles two source packages in Ubuntu that build a binary package with the same name?
<noodles775> Hi persia - I'm not sure, my guess would be a conflict, but I'll have a look and see.
<persia> noodles775: Seems both binaries end up on archive.ubuntu.com
<noodles775> persia: different versions then? What's an example?
<bigjools> I think this usually gets solved with an transitional meta-package
<persia> Sources: squashfs, squashfs-tools; Binary: squashfs-tools
<persia> bigjools: Well, that won't help Soyuz: that's just an end-user system issue.
<bigjools> exactly
<bigjools> I don't know how this has been handled before
<bigjools> someone in distro may know
<persia> Like me :)
<bigjools> well, foundations :)
<persia> I know how to handle it so the right thing happens for end-users.
<persia> What I don't know is what Soyuz does with it.
<bigjools> see if Colin knows, would be my best suggestion
<persia> They manage those bits of Soyuz?
<bigjools> the archive admins et al, yes
<persia> Ah, that makes sense.  Thanks.
<bigjools> I think stuff gets manually superseded, but check.
<persia> Yeah, it looks like it ends up being manual.
<persia> And that the Package file generation just selects an arbitrary binary package based on version number comparison.
<persia> Anyway, thanks.  I'll go chase an archive-admin :)
<maxb> persia: A binary package can only ever increase in version, so it depends on which way around the versions of the sources are
<maxb> If a higher versioned source builds a binary formerly built by a different source, it takes it over
<persia> maxb: Well, kinda.  Depends on context.
<maxb> If a lower versioned source tries the same, that build will result in a "Failed to upload" error
 * persia looks harder
<persia> maxb: Except https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squashfs/1:4.0-3ubuntu1/+build/1391240 doesn't appear to have that error.
<maxb> What is the other source package involved?
<persia> squashfs-tools
<maxb> persia: That is because of the order in which they built
<maxb> squashfs 1:4.0-3ubuntu1 built first, and produced binary squashfs-tools 1:4.0-3ubuntu1
<maxb> then, squashfs-tools 1:4.0-6 built, and produced binary squashfs-tools 1:4.0-6
<maxb> the version number was an increase, so the upload was allowed
<persia> Aha!, and I was misled by the dates of source modification vs. dates of build.
<persia> Thanks for explaining the details.
<ulysses__> what has happened with launchpad? I can't open any page
<persia> ulysses__: Works fine here.
<persia> (well, rather, no more than normally slow and with known bugs)
<ulysses__> hm, then Firefox stucked
<ulysses__> okay, it was pebkac:P
<ulysses__> bye
<persia> ulysses__: That's the best kind of bug: easy to solve and you don't even need to prepare a patch :)
<KLondenberg> Hi all ..
<KLondenberg> Short question: I'm currently trying to get my private copy auf Launchpad working, including Codehosting and so on. Everything except codehosting seems to work fine. But when I try to push to alp://dev/ repository, the repository gets created in the root folder (/) of the server launchpad is running on. It fails, even, if this is not done with root rights (for obvious reasons). Any clue...
<KLondenberg> 	...what might be wrong, or where I should start looking into ?
<KLondenberg> Apart from that, pushes to that repository don't get picked up by the webapp, even if I "make sync_branches"
<aleksander_m> hi all... working with my projects in lauchpad, I usually do a bzr branch of the published branch as a local mirror, and then merge different local branches into that mirror, and then make a bzr push back to launchpad
<aleksander_m> but one of my friends is also doing the same in the same project, and we end up with the revisions in launchpad wrong
<aleksander_m> I mean, I pushed yesterday new revisions 15 and 16, and today he did a pull and push and we ended up with my revisions disappeared and new revisions 15 and 16 made by him
<aleksander_m> what are we doing wrong?
<tsimpson> probably better to ask in #bzr
<persia> aleksander_m: You're forgetting to pull again before pushing, or you're using push --overwrite.  You ought to get an error.
<AnAnt> Hello, launchpad translations help says that I can export translations to a bzr branch owned by a team of which I am a member, yet when I tried this, it didn't work !
<AnAnt> or actually I got an "Invalid value| error when setting the team branch as the export branch
<dpm> AnAnt, looking at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Exports, it states that "At the moment, team-owned branches don't work as expected. To work around this, make yourself the owner of the branch, set it as the translations branch, and then make the team the owner of the branch again."
<AnAnt> dpm: ah, I didn't see that, thanks
<AnAnt> dpm: but won't the  URL of the branch change when I change the owner ?
<dpm> AnAnt, you're welcome :). So you'll need to do this one-time workaround due to the current bug
<AnAnt> dpm: the branch is now: lp:~<username>/....
<dpm> AnAnt, perhaps danilos or henninge can better help on this (I'm not a LP dev :) )
<dpm> AnAnt, but I would guess that when you make the team the owner of the branch again as suggested, the URL would go back to the original
<henninge> AnAnt: and the link is not via the branch url but the internal database id of the branch.
<AnAnt> hmm, lemme see that
<AnAnt> henninge: yeah, that's right, thanks !
<AnAnt> can I export translations to a newly created branch (that haven't been pushed to yet) ?
<AnAnt> s/can I/can Rosetta/
<henninge> AnAnt: I think so. AFAIK Rosetta does the same thing you would do when pushing.
<AnAnt> ok
<micahg> can LP link to flyspray yet?
<rdb> are there any issues with soyuz right now?
<rdb> I dputted some source archives an hour or so ago, still didn't get an email
<al-maisan> rdb: where did you upload to?
<bigjools> did you sign them with a key in your LP account?
<rdb> al-maisan, to my PPA
<rdb> let me check if the key is in the LP account
<rdb> Oops, it wasn't. you were right
<rdb> so will I need to reupload my stufF?
<al-maisan> rdb: is the key in place now?
<al-maisan> rdb: what is your ppa?
<rdb> al-maisan, not yet, I I found out that I didnt even send it to the keyserver yet. gotta wait until its pushed
<al-maisan> ah, I see.
<rdb> al-maisan, ok, validated. PPA is https://launchpad.net/~panda3d/+archive/ppa
<rdb> do I need to reupload, or wait?
<al-maisan> rdb: reupload please
<rdb> ok
<rdb> al-maisan, yay, the upload appeared to have worked. Thanks for your help!
<al-maisan> rdb: great!
<al-maisan> rdb: thank bigjools :)
<rdb> thanks bigjools :-)
<bigjools> welcome :)
<sproaty> https://launchpad.net/whyteboard/+download  - is this the right way to manage releases? every release has 5 files, so if I do a 0.39.1, 0.39.2, 0.39.3, 0.39.4 that's 20 files into one release if I just stick them under 0.39
<sproaty> I want to keep up old ones just for a download total tally
<jkakar> It would be cool if the 'Tags' portlet on bugs pages was a list of tags insteads of a cloud.  The cloud is hard to navigate/understand.
<deryck> jkakar, I'm largely in agreement at this point.  It should be switched back to the way it was before, I think.
<deryck> I still feel our handling of tags is not quite what it could be with either approach, though.
<persia> I'm not sure "back to the way it was before" would be entirely ideal.
<persia> Automated sorting would be nice, for example.
<jkakar> deryck: I'm attempting to use tags to track work items.  A work item may involve many bugs (and by association branches).
<jkakar> deryck: Having an alphabetized list of tags would basically give me a list of work items in Launchpad.
<deryck> jkakar, ah, interesting that you would like it alphabetized.  It used to be descending order by number of bugs tagged.
<jkakar> deryck: I would prefer alphabetization because then the order will always be predictable, making it faster/easier to use.
<bjsnider> shipova is doing that thing where it endlessly builds a package again
<bjsnider> just like last night
<maxb> Is bazaar.lp.net totally dead?
<maxb> intellectronica: Can you locate us a LOSA? Codehosting go boom!
<Chex> maxb: hi, we are aware of the codehost problem and are working on it now
<maxb> Thanks
<mbarnett> maxb: yeah, we are loooking into it.  thanks
<mbarnett> what chex said!
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | bazaar.launchpad.net is down, but being fixed
<fta> build times are broken in lp. the page says "Finished 4 minutes ago (took 3 hours, 38 minutes, 31.8 seconds)", the log says "Build needed 03:04:37"
<dhillon-v10> mrevell, hi :D how are you, I have been writing a lot of docs. so I wanted to join launchpad-docs and write some more docs for launchpad, what the criteria for joining
<fta> another build (arm): "took 9 hours, 43 minutes, 23.6 seconds" vs "Build needed 21:39:16"
<fta> and indeed, it tools ~22h
<fta> took
<bjsnider> why are builds taking so long though?
<bjsnider> what could possibly take that long to build?
<bjsnider> fta, were those long builds i386?
<fta> 22h is armel, not i386
<Adys> Hello - I'm trying to push one of my repos to a branch I just created (bzr push lp:~adys/+junk/main), but it's just hanging without any feedback whatsoever. Am I doing something wrong?
<bjsnider> topic says bazaar is down
<Adys> Oh
<fta> bjsnider, the thing that takes 3h on amd64 is chromium, which i build in less than 1h locally, exact same package, but more memory / cores
<Adys> was surprised by the lack of timeout message
<bjsnider> that could potentially cause a problem i think
<bjsnider> fta, i've been waiting hours for mplayer to build on i386 here. the other two arches built in i dunno 15 minutes or something
<bjsnider> happened last night too
<bjsnider> mplayer shouldn't take 5 hours to build on i386
<fta> i'm not talking about the time spent in queue waiting for a slot, but actual build time
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net is down, but being fixed | http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<bjsnider> fta, me too. it's actually been building for 5 hours and counting
<fta> iirc, mplayer is quite fast to build, i've built it hundreds of times since 2001
<wgrant> fta: Do you have links to those builds?
<fta> wgrant, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1402388 & https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/nss3.12.3/+build/1377663
<wgrant> fta: Note that anything that finished building during the LP upgrade or while buildd-manager was down will have a longer than expected time inside LP.
<wgrant> But shorter? That seems really odd.
<fta> wgrant, it's not new, it's been wrong for a while
<wgrant> Oh. That's ages ago.
<wgrant> Anything recent?
<wgrant> Preferably less than 24 hours old.
<fta> wgrant, the 1st one is from today
<fta> 4h ago
<james2432> is  bazaar down?
<bjsnider> yes
<fta> wgrant, ^^, the 2nd is just a few days old
<ScottK> james2432: See /topic
<james2432> mk that's what i though
 * james2432 facepalm should have checked topic
<bjsnider> indeed you should
<wgrant> fta: Ah, so it is.
<fta> wgrant, afaics, all build times are wrong, the armel ones are just worse than the other arches
<bigjools> there's a bug about it, it represents the lag between the build itself, and the scanner collecting it
<bigjools> and we've had a load of problems with the scanner lately
<wgrant> bigjools: But 40 minutes?
<bigjools> yes
<wgrant> Just a couple of hours ago?
<bigjools> yes
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> sproaty: 0.39.1, 0.39.2 etc. should be separate releases in the 0.39 series.
<bigjools> scanner was down
 * bigjools needs beer
 * james2432 hand bigjools a beer
<cody-somerville> bazaar.launchpad.net doesn't seem down to me :(
<cody-somerville> *:)
<Adys> cody-somerville: at least here pushing to it doesnt work
<james2432> up 4 me
<james2432> I just pushed
<Adys> ah
<Adys> yeah its up now
<james2432> yay
<A4Tech1> hi all
 * bigjools thanks james2432
<Adys> which reminds me if theres a bazaar dev around, it would be nice to add a timeout
<A4Tech1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343669/
<A4Tech1> Why am I not working push (bazaar)
<jpds> A4Tech1: See /topic.
<A4Tech1> oh
<A4Tech1> thx)
<jldupont> help, please, I get the following error: " Error while executing push  RemoteRepository(bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jldupont/erljld/trunk/.bzr/) is not compatible with CHKInventoryRepository('file:///home/jldupont/workspace/erljld/.bzr/repository/') different rich-root support"
<jldupont> with a bzr push command
<maxb> It means your local repository is in a format which is incompatible with the one you are trying to push into
<maxb> Most likely you have been bitten by the fact that bzr 2.x creates rich-root repositories by default
<maxb> Unfortunately, revisions committed to such a repository cannot be pushed into a non-rich-root repository
<jldupont> @maxb: what are my options here?
<maxb> jldupont: Obtain a non-rich-root local copy of the remote, then port your changes across to that, potentially using bzr merge
<jldupont> @maxb: how do I do that??
<maxb> Presumably you ran 'bzr init-repo' at some point when starting work?
<wgrant> Or think about upgrading the remote side, after considering all of the issues.
<jldupont> remote side is Launchpad... I have no idea how to do this.
<lifeless> maxb: pushing preserves format
<Adys> Ergh
<jldupont> I use the Bazaar plugin under Eclipse.
<Adys> how do I add someone on a launchpad branch? Allowing them to commit
<maxb> lifeless: I don't understand what you're saying?
<lifeless> jldupont: run bzr upgrade bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jldupont/erljld/trunk
<jldupont> @lifeless: trying out...
<thumper> Adys: you need to make the branch owned by a team whose members all have commit access
<lifeless> maxb: I'm probably incoherent; was a late night
<wgrant> lifeless: That seems like it might be a bad idea.
<maxb> lifeless: Shouldn't he first check there's no branches stacked on it?
<wgrant> lifeless: eg. it'll break stacking
<lifeless> see, I shouldn't be giving advice until awake.
<lifeless> more of an issue is that the remote branch might be stacked itself
<wgrant> It's trunk so that seems less likely.
<lifeless> wgrant: trunk != series, but we'll find out :P
<Adys> thumper: confusing - where do I create a team?
<wgrant> lifeless: Is there not some big document in the bzr docs explaining the issue and how to resolve it?
<thumper> Adys: I'm pretty sure there is a link off the homepage
<wgrant> Adys: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<wgrant> But yes, there is a link on the front page.
<maxb> Is there full documentation for the merge@code.launchpad.net email anywhere? For example, can I send it a bundle, or must the code already be pushed?
<jpds> maxb: The branch and MP are automatically created by the patch bundle.
<maxb> Well.... I got an OOPS
<maxb> So apparently I did something it didn't like :-)
<maxb> Also, is it possible to use 'editor' as the MUA, but still fit the GPG signing in somehow?
<jpds> maxb: https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/BzrSend
<persia> maxb: $(VISUAL) mail.txt && gpg -s mail.txt && /usr/lib/sendmail < mail.txt
<maxb> Hmm... that wiki page claims you can use 'editor' as a mail client, but how is the gpg signing going to happen then?
<EsatYuce> who knows about GPG key?
<RAOF> Almost everyone here knows _something_ about GPG keys, I'd wager.  What particularly are you after?
<EsatYuce> i got one GPG key to use some commant in terminal, then one e-mail came me, i need to solve tihs e-mail than pasted it to Launchpad's fingerprint. How can i open this e-mail?
<RAOF> EsatYuce: I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do.  I am having trouble understanding you.  Are you trying to sign the Ubuntu code of conduct on launchpad?
<EsatYuce> Raof: exactly, you are right
<RAOF> EsatYuce: Sorry, I killed my computer trying 3D on the nouveau drivers.
<RAOF> EsatYuce: If I remember correctly, what you get is a text file containing the code of conduct, correct?
<EsatYuce> right
<EsatYuce> there are many letters on e-mail
<EsatYuce> but they are randomly
<poolie> spm: any news or just "bazaar.launchpad.net is down due to hardware failure, we're working on it"
<spm> poolie: apparently it's OOM'ing. from what little I can see it's thrashing heavily (or rather feels like that)
<spm> one of the GSAs is about to stab
<persia> EsatYuce: https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail
<EsatYuce> persia, : i did it already,
<EsatYuce> but i cant get e-mal from firefox to Evolition
<poolie> spm: are we back upright?
<poolie> if so can we update the status?
<spm> poolie: yes; ta; fixing
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: intellectronica | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<poolie> thumper: hey, how about a chat?
<thumper> poolie: yeah, ok
<EsatYuce> Ä° created one key, then pasted it to Launchpad's fingerprint, then clicked import key button, then one e-mail came to my box. it is randomly text, i need to describe it. How?
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Use a proper email client, or run 'gpg' in a terminal, paste the encrypted content into that window, press Control+D, and enter your passphrase when prompted.
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : ok i m trying
<EsatYuce> wgrant: i tried it, but i cant
<wgrant> EsatYuce: "cant"? Why not?
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : i typed what you said me to Terminal
<EsatYuce> it said me "Go ahead and type your message", then i pasted the message, but it did nothing
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Did you then press Ctrl+D?
<EsatYuce> when i press ctrl+d my terminal exit
<wgrant> Also, did you paste in the ----- BEGIN [...] lines?
<EsatYuce> no
<wgrant> You need to.
<EsatYuce> ok
<EsatYuce> wrang: can yuo send me private message
<EsatYuce> i will send you the results
<EsatYuce> wgrant,
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Done.
<gagita> hy guys how can I upload my offline translation to LAUNCHPAD?
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : i sent you
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Enter your passphrase.
<EsatYuce> in Terminal?
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : did you read my private message
<wgrant> EsatYuce: I did. Once you paste the message, it should ask you for your passphrase. Enter it.
<EsatYuce> already, but it said me You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for
<EsatYuce> wgrant: Could you please help me : i am trying again
#launchpad 2009-12-18
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : why need i press Ctrl+D while typing passphrase?
<rww> Hello! If my account has a PPA added to it that I've published packages to, I can't rename it, correct?
<rww> s/rename it/get it renamed/
<EsatYuce> wgrant, :
<wgrant> EsatYuce: What happens when you enter your passphrase?
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : it appears that: gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit ELG-E key, ID 1111ABCD, created 2009-12-17
<wgrant> Once you have entered your passphrase, press Enter, then Ctrl+D.
<wgrant> That should give you a Launchpad URL to activate your key.
<EsatYuce> wgrant,  ok
<EsatYuce> wgrant, but when i paste the text where in my e-mail: it appears passphrase
<wgrant> EsatYuce: I don't understand what you mean.
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : i typed "gpg" then clicked enter
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Then paste the message, including the ----- BEGIN ... and ----- END ... lines.
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : then it says me that gpg: Go ahead and type your message ...
<wgrant> You should be asked for your passphrase.
<wgrant> enter it.
<wgrant> Press Enter.
<wgrant> And then press Ctrl+D, so signal that you've finished the message.
<EsatYuce> heyyyy
<EsatYuce> i think it is ok
<EsatYuce> let me check
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : he key 1024D/A12B1234 was successfully validated.
<EsatYuce> i am trying this steps again and will type them wiki
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I'm having a bit of trouble grocking how to get a bug_task object from launchpad if I have a the url for the bug_task
<wgrant> rickspencer3: lp.load(someurl)?
<rickspencer3> I assumed it would be launchpad.bug_tasks[url] .. but apparently not :/
<rickspencer3> wgrant, ok
<rickspencer3> I tried that bug got 401 errors
 * rickspencer3 pokes a bit more
<wgrant> Are you trying to use a normal browser URL?
<bryce_> https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/+source/enigmail/+bug/482885
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 482885 in enigmail "please package new upstream release" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rickspencer3> wgrant, well, I use whatever bug_task.self provides
<bryce_> rickspencer3, does https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/482885 work?
<EsatYuce> How can i be admin in Launchpad
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 482885 in enigmail "please package new upstream release" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * rickspencer3 tries
<wgrant> EsatYuce: Admin for what?
<bryce_> rickspencer3, that'll get the bug rather than the bug_task.  I've used it like this -     bug = lp.load("https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugs/%d" % (id))
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : to make faster our language package
<rickspencer3> bryce_, right, but we need the task
<wgrant> bryce_: Why not just lp.bugs[id]?
<EsatYuce> wgrant, : for example, we finished to translate some package, but they are still in list ,
<rickspencer3> anyway, same error
 * rickspencer3 wonders if the problem is in lucid version of lazr
<bryce_> wgrant, at some point in the past I had tried to call it that way but it didn't work whereas the explicit url did, so I stuck with it that way
<rickspencer3> doesn't like my access token
 * rickspencer3 tries deleting access token
<bryce_> does the '.edge.' in the url matter?
<spiv> bryce_: surely you need at least one of those '.' ;)
<bryce_> :-P
<rickspencer3> I deleted my cache and regenerated access tokens, etc..
<rickspencer3> bryce_, seems it's working on production but on staging
<rickspencer3> wgrant ^
<wgrant> rickspencer3: Your new token will not be on staging, so that's not surprising.
<rickspencer3> wgrant, no, I regenerating a token for staging
<bryce_> rickspencer3, ok I'm in process of reworking all the scripts to use production instead of edge
<rickspencer3> bryce_, what's wrong with using edge?
<bryce_> rickspencer3, unfortunately the version of launchpadlib that provides LPNET_STAGING_ROOT is not in karmic
<rickspencer3> oh
<bryce_> rickspencer3, it goes down every night, causing my scripts to leave lots of cron emails for me in the morning ;-)
<rickspencer3> I see, so I asked the staging server for a url on a different server
<rickspencer3> bryce_, bugugger is using EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT for "production"
<rickspencer3> if you switch to production, won't that cause issues with bughugger?
<bryce_> rickspencer3, hrm maybe
<wgrant> Why would it affect an unrelated service?
<bryce_> wgrant, bughugger is a client not a service
<bryce_> (in this case)
<rickspencer3> bryce makes urls for bug_tasks, and then bughugger wants to use those urls to make bug_task objects
<wgrant> Oh.
<bryce_> rickspencer3, I could provide the urls without the service root prefixed, so you'd use them as .load(EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT + bug_task.url)
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> or you could add them ;)
<rickspencer3> or you could add "__edge_url": , "__prod_url": ,etc.. ;)
<bryce_> hrm
<rickspencer3> bryce_, just kidding
<wgrant> So you really want a particular bugtask, not just a bug?
<rickspencer3> wgrant, yes
<rickspencer3> you can't assign a bug, set a bug priority, etc...
<rickspencer3> wgrant, it's working now anyway ... we just need to figure this one detail out
<rickspencer3> bryce_, just do your url however you do it, and bughugger will be robust
<rickspencer3> in fact, your suggestion is probably a good solution
<cyberix> Can I somehow get the url name of my project changed?
<wgrant> cyberix: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, and an admin will do it for you.
<cyberix> thanks
<xnox> "This branch cannot be deleted because it is sharing revisions with 5 other branches"
<xnox> Shall pull the branches, push them back so that they get restacked onto new development focus and then delete this one?
<xnox> Can I run reconfigure on lp branches?
<mwhudson> xnox: yeah, you can run reconfigure on lp branches
<xnox> ok cool =) tried it and found a bug in reconfigure ;-)
<mwhudson> bzr is good like that, there aren't many (any?) branch operations that you can't do over the network
<mwhudson> not true for all tree operations of course
<mwhudson> xnox: argh!
<xnox> Gonna file two now ;-) they should be easy
<xnox> bug #498057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498057 in bzr "bzr reconfigure doesn't use UrlDirectories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498057
<xnox> bug #498061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498061 in launchpad-code "Stacked branches don't notice when stacked-on branch changes name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498061
<mwhudson> oh man that last one is so true :(
<mwhudson> the former is a bit surprising
<xnox> Yeap it doesn't it for one url and it doesn't for the other ;-) lol
<xnox> I believe none of bzr commands should have access to any of url transports directly. It should always go thru directory check
 * xnox is waiting for reconfigure to finish
<xnox> I'm on fire bug #498063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498063 in launchpad-code "Redonfiguring lp branch (which is used as --stacked-on by other branches) to be --stacked-on to something else ruins it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498063
<xnox> Now having more knoweledge about the bugs in lp and bzr. I'm gonna reconfigure all branches as stand-alone non-stacked. In correct sequence
<xnox> delete the old-mothership branch
<xnox> reanble shared repos and restack ;-)
<mwhudson> xnox: i'm sorry this is so painful
<xnox> No worries. It is for the greater good. Cause the old-mothership was me doing cron jobs of bzr pull (using bzr-svn) and bzr push. But now I have automatic bzr-svn imports hence the troubles since the imported branched reused the revisions from the "old-mothership" and the rest of the branches are still using "old-mothership" as well.
<xnox> In true fairness this is very safe-proof and space-storage efficient for lp. I'm just pushing the corner cases to the limit with this ;-)
<xnox> Plus if you have loads of branches you don't neceseraly have the write privilage to all of them ;-)
<xnox> to do this kind of procedure
<mwhudson> 498063 is pretty confusing
<mwhudson> but i sort of knew that trying any kind of stacking on launchpad other than the default stuff tends not to go so well
<wgrant> I've manually stacked before, but I needed to go in and set the stacked-on URL manualy using bzrlib afterwards.
<mwhudson> well ok, that works yes
<xnox> Updated the description and added additional comment bug #498063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498063 in launchpad-code "restacking lp branch results in branch stacked onto filesystem url instead of bzr+ssh url" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498063
<xnox> wgrant: yeap that's what I'm experiencing. which is very imho not friendly
<xnox> I could sftp into is and update the .bzr/config ?
<xnox> or how did you do it?
<mwhudson> yeah, you can do it with lftp's 'edit' command
<mwhudson> or you can do it with bzrlib
<mwhudson> with the set_stacked_on url method on branch
<xnox> I'm not quite familiar with bzrlib (i guess import brach, open branch, branch.setSomthing) I think I'm gonna use lftp's 'edit' command or can emacs do?
<xnox> I'll try bzrlib ;-)
 * xnox is still unstacking branches
<mwhudson> i guess emacs + tramp will work
<mwhudson> but bzrlib is surely easier
 * xnox figured out how to work with bzrlib
<xnox> mwhudson: I think we need launchpad UI in branch configuration to be able to change stacking
<xnox> cause right now i have a branch to delete and it says I can't delete it because it is sharing revisions with other branches and I have no way to do this easily on the website without using bzr reconfigure + bzrlib magic ;-)
<mwhudson> xnox: i think that's probably a good idea, feel free to file a bug
<mwhudson> it's not completely trivial of course, because restacking implies copying revisions between the branches
<xnox> $ ssh bazaar.launchpad.net
<xnox> No shells on this server.
<xnox> =(
<xnox> cause bzr reconfigure is downloading the whole histrory to do --unstacked and uploads it back again.
<thumper> xnox: have you heard of hitchhiker?
<xnox> which one? the one with galaxy and towels?
<thumper> xnox: how about just marking the branch as abandoned instead of deleting it?
<xnox> hmmmm good idea
<xnox> a little to late now =)
<xnox> I've downloaded a backup of all branches into my local shared repo which has most of the revisions
<xnox> now I'm deleting the old branches one by one and reuploading them
<xnox> I have 2 left
<xnox> But thanks for the suggestion ;-)
<xnox> I'll remember it for the future
<thumper> ok
<thumper> it would be nicer to have better stacking reconfiguration support on LP
<thumper> ideally I'd love for the stacking to be transparent
<thumper> and not get in the way
<thumper> but hey
<thumper> gotta start somewhere
<micahg> does deleting a PPA package, delete the orig.tar.gz as well?
<wgrant> micahg: It will remove it from the archive if it is not used by any other packages.
<wgrant> But it will not let you upload the same version again.
<micahg> wgrant: ugh
<micahg> seems that debian and ubuntu have adifferent orig.tar.gz for a apckage
<wgrant> Yes, that happens often enough.
 * micahg guesses he has to modify the dsc to match the one already uploaded
<wgrant> You should firstly lambaste whoever introduced the difference, then wget the orig.tar.gz that is already in the archive, and debuild again.
<micahg> ah, that works too :)
<xnox> If I want to draft a good blueprint on dev.launchpad.net what template should I use? e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecSpec
<xnox> But adapted for launchpad
<micahg> is karma broken?
<wgrant> micahg: There have been a few reports of that.
<wgrant> spm: ^^?
<wgrant> I thought it was mentioned during the meeting that the script was no longer failing.
<micahg> wgrant: rebalancing specifically, I didn't see a response on the ML
<micahg> well, how long after midnight local time is it working these days?
<ad-530> hi all
<ad-530> is there an alternative for dput ?
<wgrant> ad-530: Well, you could always upload manually via FTP, but why?
<ad-530> wgrant, dput hangs on bigger packages
<wgrant> ad-530: That's either a problem with your router, or a bug that occasionally shows up server-side, not a problem with the client.
<ad-530> wgrant, yeah, i think that's related to my cheap router but that makes no difference as the result is the same ;)
<ad-530> for ftp the login is anonymous and the folder is ~user/ubuntu/ , right?
<wgrant> ~USER/PPANAME/ubuntu
<ad-530> wgrant, thank you very much
<wgrant> You must upload all the files in one connection, too.
<ad-530> k
<sivang> hey folks
<sivang> I know I've asked this before, but SteveA once noted to me a dozen more solution that do the same think like selenium, some of them party better depending on the goal.
<sivang> e.g. , what is used for launchpad's functional/integration testing ?
<sivang> mrevell: I just asked this:
<wgrant> sivang: LP uses Windmill for JS testing.
<sivang> 09:07 < sivang> I know I've asked this before, but SteveA once noted to me a dozen more solution that do the same think like selenium, some of them party better  depending on the goal.
<sivang> wgrant: right dude, I think it is even you that answered me last time I asked? :)
<wgrant> sivang: Possibly.
<sivang> wgrant: how's you ?
<sivang> wgrant: does it snow for you already ?
 * sivang has sand storms and dirty rain
<wgrant> sivang: I'm in Melbourne, Australia. It veeeeery rarely snows near here, except on the taller mountains. Plus it's summer.
<sivang> wgrant: ah :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how would I get all merge proposals for the ubuntu-branches team via the API?
<dholbach> lp.people["ubuntu-branches"].getMergeProposals() is empty
<sivang> hey dholbach dude
<dholbach> hiya sivang
<sivang> dholbach: how's you and your wonderful town ?
<dholbach> Berlin is cold, but I'm good - Friday, how can it be bad? :)
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<sivang> dholbach: I'm good :) it's rainey and dust stormy here
<sivang> dholbach: cold is good
<sivang> dholbach: below zero cold ?
<dholbach> -11°C
<sivang> dholbach: ah, that's now cold, here it is the same * -1
<sivang> dholbach: so practically summer for me, but everybody are in their coats and furs (hopeflly syntatic)
<dholbach> that's not so bad :)
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<thekorn> maybe this method needs an argument
<sivang> dholbach: finally I can get cycling without coming back all wet from sweat, but from rain :)
<thekorn> hmm, looks like it is working for every other person/team
<dholbach> really? that's weird
<sivang> anyway people, enjoy your weekend, I'm back to #maemo
<dholbach> ubuntu-branches, ubuntu-main-sponsors and ubuntu-universe-sponsors are the ones I'm interested in
<dholbach> sivang: enjoy it too!
<thekorn> list(launchpad.people["thekorn"].getMergeProposals(status=["Work in progress", "Needs review", "Approved", "Rejected", "Merged", "Code failed to merge", "Queued", "Superseded"]))
<thekorn> this is working correctly
<sivang> dholbach: thanks :)
 * sivang notes telepathy is cool on the maemo, *cough* dholbach 
<dholbach> thekorn: I tried it with "Needs review", no dice
<dholbach> sivang: hm?
<thekorn> ...and no error message
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe it doesn't work for source package branches yet!?
<dholbach> jml: do you know anything about that ^?
<thekorn> don't know
<dholbach> jml: (getting the branches that are up for review for ~ubuntu-branches via the API)
<sivang> dholbach: never mind, I think lots of your packaging work on it is reused there
<sivang> dholbach: I spotted at least one pkg
<dholbach> sivang: yeah, but nowadays luckily Debian/Ubuntu's Telepathy team take care of it
<dholbach> I did some of the initial packaging there
<sivang> dholbach: right, I've noticed it from the change in the maintainer name
<sivang> dholbach: right, you were the pioneer :)
<dholbach> that's a bit too much :)
<sivang> dholbach: you pushed it like a madman, don't be modest
<dholbach> let me be modest for once ;-)
<dholbach> thekorn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/352094 maybe?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352094 in launchpad-code "Expose ISourcePackage.branches" [Medium,Fix committed]
<sivang> dholbach: anyway, enough gossip, let you go back to your work :)
<dholbach> sivang: take care
<sivang> dholbach: you too, thanks, hope to come to berlin soon and meet you
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> thumper: do you know anything about sourcepackage branches and the API? how would I get ~ubuntu-branches/+activereviews via the API? :)
<dholbach> or maybe rather bug 411357?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411357 in launchpad-code "Please expose a method to get all merge proposals that a person has been asked to review in the API" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411357
<thekorn> I don't know, it is just bad that you don't get an Error telling you what's going on
<dholbach>  ^ abentley maybe? (although you're probably not up yet ... :-))
<dholbach> thekorn: thanks in any case :)
<thumper> dholbach: you wouldn't
<thumper> dholbach: but I'm not here right now
<thumper> dholbach: you can get close but not the same
<thumper> dholbach: getMergeProposals I think
 * thumper leaves
<dholbach> thumper: that doesn't work :)
<dholbach> lp.people["ubuntu-branches"].getMergeProposals() is empty :)
<dholbach> have a good time... wherever you are :)
<doko> https://edge.launchpad.net/~openjdk/+mailinglist-moderate does time out for me ... Error ID: OOPS-1448ED476 OOPS-1448ED482
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1448ED476
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1448ED482
<ucohvi> I need the information that would be at https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registration  (how to create a project) .  If you tell me what to do, I will add it to the Wiki.  Or if you write in the wiki, i will test it to see that i understand it and it works.
<maxb> ucohvi: Follow the "Create a new project" link on https://launchpad.net/
<maxb> oh, and https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering is the page you are looking for
<ucohvi> then i will change the bad link
<ucohvi> Can a project be registered by a team rather than individual?
<salgado> ucohvi, no, but it can be assigned to a team after it's created
<ucohvi> salgado: thank you for informing me of the futility of what i was attempting
<ucohvi> I have pushed a bazaar branch but do not see it in launchpad.  It can be seen with  bzr info lp://staging/~gpl3/gp/non    --but not at https://staging.launchpad.net/gp  . Why is that?  Is there something missing?
<spiv> ucohvi: I see it at https://code.staging.launchpad.net/gp
<spiv> ucohvi: (click the "Branches" link on https://staging.launchpad.net/gp)
<ucohvi> Yes, it is there.  I expected to see it instead of "trunk" under "Series and milestones"
<spiv> In Launchpad, a branch is a different sort of thing to a series or a milestone.
<pedro_> hello folks, I'm having a little issue with launchpad, don't know if it's the script or launchpad
<pedro_> I've created an script to propose members to a team: http://paste.ubuntu.com/343748/
<pedro_> it was working fine until today that we're getting 401 errors
<pedro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343747/
<pedro_> yes, I've recreated the credentials just in case , but still doesn't work
<pedro_> is there something wrong on the script or is lp having issues?
<intellectronica> pedro_: so, you authorize on LP when it opens in the browser and yet you get 401?
<hggdh> intellectronica: correct. I even tried adding myself (already an admin in the team), and I get a 500
<pedro_> intellectronica, that's correct
<ahasenack> hey guys, as an admin of the landscape LP group I got an email about a new invitation to join another group
<ahasenack> but I can't act on it: LP says I'm "unauthorized to perform that action"
<ahasenack> is that a bug?
<hggdh> ah. The plot thickens ;-)
<intellectronica> hggdh: 500 is a different story altogether
<hggdh> intellectronica: I pretty much supposed so, but I had to try ;-)
<intellectronica> ahasenack: oh dear. that does sound like a bug
<ahasenack> well, the exact wording is completely different, sorry. "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<ahasenack> it happened to another admin too (niemeyer)
<ahasenack> he got the same invitation and also cannot accept it
<intellectronica> pedro_: and i wouldn't be surprised if this is related to the problem you are experiencing
<hggdh> intellectronica: so it seems that a bug would be a good idea?
<pedro_> ah could be, since it was working fine the other day, so maybe
<intellectronica> ahasenack: would you mind filing a bug on launchpad-registry? i'll investigate
<ahasenack> intellectronica: sure
<intellectronica> thanks
<ahasenack> intellectronica: #498179
<ahasenack> I pasted everything there, I don't think there are any secrets in there
<intellectronica> ahasenack: thanks
<intellectronica> pedro_: would you mind also filing a bug? we can dupe them if we find out they're actually the same bug
<pedro_> intellectronica, on launchpad-registry as well?
<intellectronica> pedro_: yes, please
<pedro_> intellectronica, will do it, thanks for your help :-)
<intellectronica> very annoying, because i can't seem to find anything that changed around that recently
<abentley> dholbach: Have you got it sorted?
<dholbach> abentley: no, seems like it's not possible
<dholbach> (or I missed something which might be true too :-))
<abentley> dholbach: It seems like it's meant to be possible.  You're still getting an empty list?
<dholbach> abentley: I guess that gives the list of the merge proposals the team itself has proposed
<dholbach> so naturally it'd be empty
<dholbach> which is why I followed up on https://launchpad.net/bugs/411357
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 411357 in launchpad-code "Please expose a method to get all merge proposals that a person has been asked to review in the API" [Medium,Triaged]
<intellectronica> wow, that will be very useful for tools
<abentley> dholbach: I think it gives the list of proposals where the source branch is owned by the team.
<james_w> ta-da!
<dholbach> hey james_w
<dholbach> NOBODY EXPECTS JAMES WESTBY!
<dholbach> or something
<james_w> dholbach: do you get an empty list for ~ubuntu-branches?
<dholbach> yes
<james_w> just firing up ipython to have a play myself
<dholbach> >>> launchpad.people["ubuntu-branches"].getMergeProposals(status="Needs review")
<dholbach> <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x93fcacc>
<dholbach> >>> [a for a in launchpad.people["ubuntu-branches"].getMergeProposals(status="Needs review")]
<dholbach> []
<james_w> hah!
<james_w> status
<james_w> A list of merge proposal statuses to filter by.
<james_w> you are passing a string
<james_w> which is also an iterable
<james_w> but of statuses N, e, e, d...
<dholbach> >>> [a for a in launchpad.people["ubuntu-branches"].getMergeProposals()]
<dholbach> []
<james_w> that might be part of the problem
<dholbach> I just wanted to try that it might just work if you give it a status
<james_w> it does not like being given an actual list though apparently
<dholbach> mh? I'm not sure I understand
<james_w> [a for a in ub.getMergeProposals(status=["Needs review"])]
<james_w> []
<james_w> so there might be magic to turn a single argument in to a one-item list
<james_w> still can't get any merge proposals though
<dholbach> abentley, james_w: do you know any other tools that make use of that part of the API?
<james_w> I don't
<james_w> dobey does
<james_w> well
<james_w> project.getMergeProposals
<abentley> dholbach: I could guess that tarmac or MAD might use them.
<james_w> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/lptools/trunk/annotate/head:/review-list
<abentley> dholbach: But I think the problem is what I said earlier.
<dholbach> james_w: doesn't ubuntu-branches own them?
<abentley> dholbach: That it's looking for merge proposals where the source, not target branch is owned by ubuntu-branches.
<dholbach> hum
<james_w> so we're SOL then
<dholbach> ok, then we need to get your bug fixed then :)
<james_w> it looks like it
<dholbach> thanks abentley and james_w for having another look at it
<zekopeko_> Hi
<zekopeko_> is there a way to know how many KB/MB is bzr branch going to download from a specific branch on lp before starting the checkout?
<intellectronica> zekopeko_: there must be a way, but i don't know it. maybe try in #bzr?
<zekopeko_> intellectronica, could you do a little test for me?
<zekopeko_> or anybody else for that matter
<zekopeko_> i'm trying to branch this repo: https://code.launchpad.net/~gloobus-dev/gloobus/newInterface
<zekopeko_> but every time i tried it last night it would download a huge amount of data
<zekopeko_> i got to something like 300mb ?!
<zekopeko_> before quiting
<intellectronica> zekopeko_: oh yes, for me too
<intellectronica> zekopeko_: guess it has some huge binaries?
<zekopeko_> apparently some 100mb but http adds weight to it
<toobaz> Hello. The PPA help seems (to me) to suggest that providing different versions for different Ubuntu releases is fine - as far as they have different version codes. But I get "Version older than that in the archive. 0.0.4-1~ppa1~hardy <= 0.0.4-1~ppa1"
<toobaz> I don't want to create new PPAs just for multirelease support...
<bigjools> noodles775: did that version check take the series into account?
<noodles775> Sorry, which version check?
<bigjools> the ppa version checking against ubuntu
<noodles775> bigjools: The check for a *newer* version in the archive on the PPA page do you mean? Is that what toobaz was meaning?
<bigjools> yeah I think so
<bigjools> oh wait maybe not
<bigjools> ah he screwed up his versioning
<toobaz> (also, is there some trick or recommended practice to automatically create packages for all supported versions, when no source changes are required apart from changelog?)
<bigjools> toobaz: you need something like   0.0.4-1~hardy~ppa1
<bigjools> toobaz: yes, use "copy packages" and include binaries, and copy between series
<bigjools> otherwise you need to upload once for each series
<toobaz_> here I am. Now it should be more stable
<noodles775> heh :)
<toobaz_> as I said: the help suggests to first put first ppan, and I think it makes sense
<toobaz_> since ppan+1 will supersede any release-specific thing
<noodles775> toobaz_: it does indeed. And you're seeing that error when attempting an upload right?
<toobaz_> right, I get the email
<noodles775> toobaz_: and you've definitely got the correct distroseries in the changelog?
<toobaz_> pietro@vousci:~/Software/evolution$ cat remove-duplicates-plugin_0.0.4-1~ppa1~hardy_source.changes | grep "urgency=low"
<toobaz_>  remove-duplicates-plugin (0.0.4-1~ppa1~hardy) hardy; urgency=low
<toobaz_> while so far I only uploaded for Karmic
<toobaz_> (see https://launchpad.net/~toobaz/+archive/toobaz/+packages )
<toobaz_> great, he disappeared...
<toobaz_> bigjools: I have to leave, do you think I should file a bug?
<bigjools> toobaz_: there is no bug
<bigjools> have a look at the bzr PPA for an example of how to version across different series
<toobaz_> bigjools: I'm happy bzr PPA works fine... but I don't seem to do anything bad
<toobaz_> that's why I think there's a bug
<bigjools> there is no bug, you have your versioning wrong
<toobaz_> bigjools: you mean I can't upload for karmic something older than for hardy (or vice versa)?
<bigjools> see my suggestion earlier
<bigjools> correct
<bigjools> use a version like  0.0.4-1~hardy~ppa1
<toobaz_> bigjools: ok, this should be as a bare minimum documented
<bigjools> if it's not mentioned already, yeah I totally agree
<noodles775> Sorry, can someone do a pastebin of the backscroll for me? the irc logs take too long to update :)
<toobaz_> noodles775: I also disconnected a bit in the meanwhile... but http://pastebin.com/m65646357
<noodles775> Thanks.
<toobaz_> bigjools: thanks for assistance (it's not mentioned indeed, I'll maybe file a bug against documentation)
<toobaz_> bye
<bigjools> toobaz_: actually the docs are fine
<bigjools> one of your versions doesn't have a series name in it
<bigjools> so: 0.0.4-1~ppa1~hardy <= 0.0.4-1~ppa1 is right
<noodles775> but so would 0.0.4-1~ppa1~hardy <= 0.0.4-1~ppa1~karmic right? So you've always got to upload hardy through karmic then?
<noodles775> In which case the easiest thing would be to bump the ppa version and upload 0.0.4-1~ppa2~hardy first, then 0.0.4-1~ppa2~intrepid ... karmic. (assuming it needs to be rebuilt for each series).
<bigjools> right
<bigjools> or copy between series if it doesn't
<xnox> right I try to delete lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/xiphos/obsolete
<xnox> but it tells me there is one branch sharing revisions with this one hence it cannot be deleted
<xnox> can someone tell me which branch is it?
<tcr> Is there a way to enable blockquote in comments (in the bugtracker) for code examples?
<tcr> The only thing I have so far been able to find is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/30002
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 30002 in launchpad-foundations "Cannot add HTML markup (or other formatting) in descriptions" [Medium,Triaged]
<jamalta> So apparently launchpad has my address
<jamalta> But I no longer live at that address, and can't figure out how to update it
<jamalta> Any clues?
<micahg> karma recalculating still seems broken
<qnix> Hi... emm... what can I do if a source package "software-version.tar.gz" is already on the server ?
<qnix> but it is not the good one ?
<jamalta> Is there any way to modify a project's name (not title) or do I need to create a new project?
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, hi :D one of the admins has to do this one, you can either post this as a launchpad answer or try here, and someone will definitely help you out
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: hey! so you ditched us now and only hang in launchpad? :'(
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: thx for the answer
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, no, I you guys are awesome, I couldn't get on IRC for the past few days because I didn't have internet connection its back now
<dhillon-v10> * you guys are awesome
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: Heh, I was only playing with you. how's it going?
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, its pretty good, especially after getting the internet back :D
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, btw did you guys finish building Chromium OS I heard about that on the list
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: I did
<jamalta> But I didn't use it much
<jamalta> i'm not sure what the rest o fthe team was doing with it
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/94519 Is that sufficient? :)
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, alright great, now let's hope one of the admins get a chance to fix it :D
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: yeah, it's no rush so i don't mind waiting
<dhillon-v10> jamalta, only canonical employees can serve as admins so I can't help you out there sorry
<jamalta> dhillon-v10: I understand, it's alright
<mrjazzcat> I'm working on creating my first LP bug fix.  Although I thought I had all the dependencies worked out, when I go to create the branch, the make step can't find: apr-1-config
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: Did you use rocketfuel-setup?
<mrjazzcat> While looking around to figure out what is even asking for this, I see I also don't have sourcecode deps for: twisted, lasr-js, lsprof
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, yes, I did
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, it worked fine, no complaints
<wgrant> Those missing sourcecode deps are fine.
<wgrant> They're either used as eggs or not at all now.
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, ok, makes sense
<wgrant> What stage of make fails?
<mrjazzcat> wgrant: rocketfuel-branch bugs-402964  (I'll send what it does next)
<mrjazzcat> wgrant: utilities/shhh.py make -C sourcecode build PYTHON=python2.5 PYTHON_VERSION=2.5 LPCONFIG=development
<mrjazzcat> wgrant: gets error: sh: apr-1-config: not found
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: Any idea which branch it's trying when it fails?
<mrjazzcat> wgrant: well, not yet.  I'm trying to create a new branch
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: libapr1-dev contains apr-1-config, and is depended upon by launchpad-dependencies. Do you have either installed?
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, ah, that's it.
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, I had reinstall this machine and never did the whole launchpad-dependencies.
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: rocketfuel-setup installs launchpad-developer-dependencies.
<wgrant> If you've not run rocketfuel-setup on this machine, do so now.
<wgrant> There's a lot of other setup that it does.
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, thanks.  Come to think, I should run that again to be sure I didn't miss it since the install
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, dumped so much stuff back onto the machine, but may have forgotten that step
<mrjazzcat> wgrant, thanks again
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: np
<mrjazzcat> One more newbie question.  To remove the half-baked branch, can I safely delete the directory and start over?
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: Yes.
<wgrant> mrjazzcat: But you could probably just re-run 'make'
<mrjazzcat> wgrant: hmm, yes, I'll try that first
#launchpad 2009-12-19
<TheNewAndy> hey, is there a way to get launchpad to not send me an email notifying me of a comment on a bug, when it was me that made the comment?
<TheNewAndy> am I likely to run into any problems following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<TheNewAndy> ... sorry. wrong channel :)
<maxb> TheNewAndy: Regarding self-comments: No, sadly, that is not configurable.
<TheNewAndy> maxb: ok thanks for that
<bdrung> against which lp project should i file design bugs in the launchpad website?
<geser> if you don't know the sub-project file them against launchpad and it should be moved to the correct one during triage
<bdrung> geser: thanks
<pkern> Why do translations uploaded need review?  Could one be whitelisted for that project-wise?
<wgrant> pkern: Unless you're doing something strange, it should only need approval once.
<pkern> wgrant: Once for what?  I get this needs review everytime I try to import stuff while doing upstream release work.
<wgrant> pkern: I don't know translations that well. But most projects only need approval for the initial upload of each template or translation.
<wgrant> Subsequent uploads are automatically approved.
<pkern> wgrant: Just tried again on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/net6/1.3/+imports and they're all on needs review.
<pkern> While automatic bazaar imports are auto-approved.
<wgrant> Right, bazaar imports are auto-approved.
<wgrant> And you should use them if possible.
<pkern> wgrant: Well, I do for one project now, but that doesn't change my point that it should be possible for others to get approved imports automatically.
<pkern> The other dev refused to put in the .pot as auto-generatable data into the repository, but we "solved" that now.
<wgrant> There should be auto-generation of .pots within LP in a few months, I suspect.
<wgrant> But I don't know enough about Translations to help with your other point.
<qnix> Hi... emm... what can I do if a source package "software-version.tar.gz" is already on the server ?
<qnix> Is there a way to delete that tar.gz on the server? (I'm the original uploader)
<nigel_nb> hi folks, is loggerhead down?
<wgrant> qnix: You cannot ever upload the same filename again. Why has it changed?
<wgrant> nigel_nb: It looks like it might be.
<nigel_nb> wgrant: ah, planned downtime?
<wgrant> nigel_nb: No.
<wgrant> More likely just broken.
<wgrant> Ah, no, not broken.
<wgrant> Just slow.
<wgrant> Tried refreshing a couple of times?
<nigel_nb> wgrant: lemme try again
<qnix> wgrant: The software developers found a very important security problem. Since the package was not published public (only between devs), they decided to re-do the package.
<nigel_nb> but when its broken, *that* happens
<wgrant> qnix: That's awful and wrong.
<wgrant> qnix: You'll need to add something to the upstream version number.
<qnix> wgrant: I see, like 5.6.0-1 ?
<qnix> emm, no, wont work
<wgrant> qnix: Avoid using - in the upstream version. It will work, but it's inadvisable.
<wgrant> +1, perhaps.
<wgrant> +badupstreamisbad, maybe.
<qnix> will try that
<nigel_nb> wgrant: are there anyone around who could look the loggerhead issue?
<nigel_nb> do I need to log a bug, call or something?
<wgrant> nigel_nb: It works OK for me.
<nigel_nb> wgrant: oh
<nigel_nb> lemme look it up again
<wgrant> It just takes a couple of refreshes for each branch.
<wgrant> Which sucks, but it at least works a bit.
<nigel_nb> ah, a couple of refreshes does do wonders
<nigel_nb> but I guess someone will read the logs and look into it later on
<qnix> wgrant: Isn't there any way to replace a upstream version on the server ? I mean... the package is not good.. I can fix that for my package... but this can affect other user packages or even a future universe/multiverse package.
<wgrant> qnix: The file only lives within your PPA.
<wgrant> qnix: It will not affect anything else.
#launchpad 2009-12-20
<micahg> should I file a bug about karma not being updated?
<wgrant> micahg: Bug 493349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493349 in launchpad "Karma not updating" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493349
<wgrant> Hm, closed. Odd.
<micahg> wgrant: yeah, I thought this started after the bug was filed
<wgrant> I suggest filing a new one.
<micahg> in LP itself?
<wgrant> Looks like it broke, worked for a day or two, then broke again.
<wgrant> launchpad-registry
<micahg> ok, will do a little later
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> is launchpad now automatically adding itself to upstream bugzilla bugs?
<sinzui> wgrant: micahg: Something is not running. Lots of cron scripts have not run in 2+ days
<sinzui> No karma updated until they run
<micahg> sinzui: I filed bug 498652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498652 in launchpad-registry "karma is not updating daily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498652
<sinzui> We get daily reports. I am still waiting for a LOSA to investigate
<micahg> which module handles the distro source package search by binary package?
<sinzui> something is soyuz, possibly in lp/soyuz/browser/distribution. The search is for DistrioSeriesPackageCache I think
<micahg> I was just wondering where to file the bug, sorry :)
<wgrant> sinzui: But I thought I saw in the production meeting that stuff was no longer failing.
<wgrant> sinzui: So Registry owns source packages, but not binary packages?
<sinzui> wgrant: correct. Soyuz make the binary
<sinzui> wgrant: The production script failure was not seen until Firday
<sinzui> or firday
<sinzui> The message I am getting says nothing is running. There is not failure. So either something is blocking them from starting or are not scheduled to run
<wgrant> Ew.
<lifeless> wgrant: around?
<lifeless> wgrant: nvm
<wgrant> lifeless: I am.
<wgrant> Fighting with intricacies of Soyuz domination, but around.
<lifeless>  /+mailinglists had gone AWOL. I had forgotten autoapproval.
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<lifeless> the dev wiki still mentions it, for confusion win
<jml> lifeless, have you changed the wiki page?
<lifeless> jml: no, I don't know what the replacement content should be
<lifeless> jml: what are you up to this lovely weekend?
<nomnex> help with a GPG command switch. I want to sign the Ubuntu code of conduct. I have 2 KEYS. the command: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.1.txt select my default key, I need the other key. What's the switch?
<wgrant> nomnex: Try '-u KEYID'
<nomnex> wgrant: gpg -u keyid --clearsing... like this?
<wgrant> nomnex: That should work, yes.
<nomnex> wgrant: try that now, thanks
<balau> I am debianizing an upstream package (that is not mine) and I want to put it into my PPA. What do I need to put (in debian/control) into Maintainer and XSBC-Original-Maintainer fields? The Ubuntu guide says to put a MOTU address and my address, but I'm not sure because MOTU are not involved and the upstream maintainer is not referenced
<wgrant> balau: The original maintainer (you) is the same as the current maintainer.
<wgrant> So you should put yourself in the Maintainer field, and not have an Original-Maintainer field at all.
<AnAnt> hello, what's the bzr format supported in LP ?
<AnAnt> is 2a supported ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: LP supports all stable formats.
<wgrant> 2a is of course supported.
<balau> wgrant, so the upstream developer isn't a debian maintainer... well it makes sense, I didn't think about it that way. lintian warns that the Maintainer field is not "ubuntu", but I think I can ignore it. Thanks!
<AnAnt> thanks
<ChrisMorgan> *sigh* Firefox crashed again, again just after opening a Launchpad bug...
<ChrisMorgan> I think that there's /something/ Launchpad's doing that sometimes Firefox doesn't like.
<ChrisMorgan> Also I think the AJAXy stuff has been done a bit patchily in places.  Last time Firefox died (blue screen that time, cause unknown), I lost my bug report that I'd typed in due to the AJAXy stuff not being done with history control.
<ChrisMorgan> When Firefox sessions are restored, text in textboxes is saved for systems like Drupal pages: but it can't be restored to a Launchpad thing because the details textarea isn't there at or after page load, instead it's just the few word description thing and you've got to start again :-(
<ChrisMorgan> It'd be really good if you'd implement AJAX history control, it'd make a number of things work better.
<ChrisMorgan> Also things like the edit status AJAXy thing just don't work ideally, as you have to edit status and then add a comment, and it goes in two or three or four comment blocks or subscription mail messages - OR, go manually to ./+editstatus and then you can do them all at once... not sure how that'd be best fixed.
<ChrisMorgan> However, since Firefox's crashed, I'll take this opportunity to put my computer away rather than finding and reporting the issue in Launchpad... it'd probably crash Firefox again anyway ;-)
<AnAnt> something is wrong with bugs.launchpad.net
<AnAnt> I keep getting errors when replying bugs via email
<akgraner> Good morning  :-) all
<AnAnt> Hello
<akgraner> I am working on Ubuntu Weekly News Bug stats
<akgraner> and I guess there was code push last week that changed the little block where you all report the stats
<akgraner> now I need to know to find all bugs ever reported now?
<akgraner> any suggestions
<akgraner> also need to know total unassigned bugs
<akgraner> please advise  :-) Thank you in advance..
<crimsun> could someone look at OOPS-1450CEMAIL946, please?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1450CEMAIL946
<james_w> crimsun: "No handler registered for 'launchpad@mail.canonical.com'"
<elmo> hmm
<elmo> that may be my fault
<elmo> or not
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I uploaded a rather large set of sources yesterday
<pmjdebruijn> however, I still haven't recieved a mail, the sources were accepted OR rejected
<mwhudson> pmjdebruijn: if they weren't signed properly sadly there's no way to know who to tell who to complain to
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> if they get submitted to my ppa the complaint goes to my ppa, right?
<lifeless> OOPS-1450CEMAIL1156
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1450CEMAIL1156
<pmjdebruijn> mwhudson: how can I verify the signature?
<mwhudson> pmjdebruijn: i'm not really sure to be honest
<pmjdebruijn> I did this once before, but i forgot the command
<mwhudson> pmjdebruijn: gpg --verify maybe?
<pmjdebruijn> doh
<pmjdebruijn> I was looking for dpkg-... or deb... commands
<lifeless> elmo: I see that too, for a regular new bug-via-mail.
<pmjdebruijn> mwhudson: I think the signature should be oka
<pmjdebruijn> okey
<elmo> lifeless: I'd like to blame myself, but i don't think I can
<elmo> lifeless: as in, my changes seem unrelated
<lifeless> elmo: I can eyeball them, if that would help.
<elmo> but if anyone who knows the mail system at all (not me) wants to help me I'd be happy to be proved wrong
<lifeless> (if you're talking about lp config changes)
<elmo> nah, I'm talking about mail.c.c migrating to new hardware
<elmo> but mail is coming into the new box, and I can see LP sucking it out just like it did before
<lifeless> yeah, its reading it
<geser> pmjdebruijn: does the LP know that the key you signed it with is yours?
<james_w> what does the redirect from nnnn@bugs.launchpad.net to launchpad@mail.canonical.com?
<lifeless> elmo: but its not understanding it
<mwhudson> elmo: in the oops report, the sent mail has X-Original-To: launchpad@mail.canonical.com
<elmo> mwhudson: so?
<mwhudson> elmo: could that have changed with the recent changes?
<elmo> nope
<mwhudson> elmo: launchpad seems to read that header to work out what to do with the mail
<elmo> blink
<elmo> SRSLY?
<lifeless> elmo: yeah
<elmo> AAAAAAAA
<lifeless> ipv12 ?
<elmo> ipvfail
<elmo> wait, *seriously*?
<elmo> that's so freaking broken, it's not even funny
<elmo> it only ever worked by complete luck
<mwhudson> before my time by about 45 internet years
<lifeless> we could deploy lamson these days :P
 * lifeless stops trolling, for a bit.
<mwhudson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/annotate/head%3A/lib/canonical/launchpad/mail/incoming.py#L267
<elmo> fine, I'll disable the stupid process mail script till I can figure out what to do with it
<lifeless> elmo: you might like to file a bug for a better process too
<lifeless> elmo: if its something simple we could even monkey patch it.
<lifeless> by we I mean 'mwhudson'.
<elmo> fuck
<mwhudson> elmo: i'm happy to make code changes you want, but what i know about email at this level can be written on the back of a postage stamp and shoved up a gnat's arse, as the saying goes
<elmo> well, I mean, I have to fix this at the MTA level, fundamentally
<elmo> any code change will be pointing it to a new X- header
<elmo> which honestly, I ought to be able to manage
<mwhudson> ok, i can review and land it then :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Could you please approve https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/multidistrotools/trunk for me, if you're not busy averting disaster?
<mwhudson> wgrant: done
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
#launchpad 2010-12-20
<johnl> hello. I'm getting chroot problem errors when trying to build packages on launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~ceph/+recipe/ceph-rc-builds
<wgrant> johnl: Hi. That's a known issue that I landed a fix for a few hours ago.
<johnl> ok great. I assume it's not deployed yet? (just got a fail a few minutes ago)
<wgrant> johnl: It will hopefully be rolled out in the next day or two. For now you should be able to work around it by building the recipe into a PPA that had packages in it before the 9th of December.
<wgrant> You can then copy it to the new PPA.
<johnl> ok, super, thanks.
<wgrant> The deployment is blocked on a few un-QA'd revisions before this fix, but it's nearly there.
<lifeless> wgrant: has flacostes rolled back rollout been done now?
<wgrant> lifeless: Yes.
<wgrant> An hour or so ago.
<wgrant> 12093
<wgrant> Scripts are even working this time!
<lifeless> o/
 * lamont looks around for a backport of python-launchpadlib from lucid to hardy
<MTecknology> From: "Dan@lbidecfcdf.{SPF_D1}" <Dan@lbidecfcdf.{SPF_D1}>
<MTecknology> weirdest spam I've ever seen....
<MTecknology> it's like someone is grabbing every user from ~ubuntu-members
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<MTecknology> allenap: how dare you change the topic!
<MTecknology> btw- howdy helper :)
 * CardinalFang hugs Launchpad.
<allenap> MTecknology: Hi there :)
<MTecknology> howdy
<MTecknology> allenap: you good with design and planetplanet?>
<allenap> MTecknology: Neither! What's up?
<MTecknology> allenap: This is all I can come up with with my poor design skills (http://planet.nginx.org/) and I'm trying to make it actually look pretty
<allenap> MTecknology: Ouch, that's ugly :) Personally, I would try switching to a sans-serif typeface and making the text bigger, then see how it looks. But, as I say, visual design is not really my domain.
<MTecknology> allenap: :'(   I wrote that all from scratch
<allenap> MTecknology: Sorry, I didn't mean to offend :)
<MTecknology> allenap: you didn't, i know I'm not good with designing things. I can half way get there if I can picture it in my head, but that's what i can't do
<zyga> hi, I seem to have damaged my branch
<zyga> I had a branch, with debian packaging, stacked on top of the project trunk (technically, there was no actually common parts between the two)
<zyga> I then changed the owner of both branches
<zyga> and now it seems that the packaging branch is broken, I cannot bzr get it, I cannot bzr push to it
<zyga> the branch is: lp:~linaro-infrastructure/django-render/packaging
<zyga> it used to be ~zkrynicki
<zyga> pushing to it causes: bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "Cannot lock LockDir(lp-57682896:///~linaro-infrastructure/django-render/packaging/.bzr/branchlock): File exists: u'/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/06/4e/64/.bzr/branch/lock': [Errno 17] File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/mirrors/00/06/4e/64/.bzr/branch/lock'")
<zyga> getting says: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/django-render/upstream/".
<zyga> note - the getting error message still refers to the _old_ trunk (called upstream here) that was owned by my launchpad user
<zyga> what can I do to recover?
<berco> Hi, can a LOSA make PUBLIC our PPA "TI OMAP trunk PPA" https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/trunk? It has been created as private by mistake, we (TI) already have a trunk PPA marked private called "TI OMAP private trunk PPA". Thanks.
<allenap> zyga: I'll find someone who can help you.
<allenap> abentley: Would you be able to help zyga out with a branch issue?
<abentley> allenap, I believe the user should be able to change a private branch to public.
<allenap> zyga: See abentley's reply. Does that make sense?
<zyga> abentley, that was not a private branch
<zyga> allenap, abentley: I resolved the issue by deleting the packaging branch and uploading it again to ~linaro-infrastructure team
<zyga> but I suspect it's a lp bug
<zyga> I got bit by this once before
<Chex> berco: sure, give me a  couple
<abentley> zyga, sorry.  I'm only used to being asked about branches.
<berco> Chex: thanks a lot
<Chex> berco: ok, all set, the PPA is public now.
<berco> Chex: thanks
<berco> Chex: I still see "TI OMAP trunk PPA" in private. Does it need some time to update?
<Chex> berco: hrrm , looking
<Chex> berco: oh, sorry, am getting this error, which is a bit odd ' This archive already has published sources. It is not possible to switch the privacy. '
<Chex> berco: makes sense when going public to private, but not the way your going..
<berco> Chex: Does it mean we cannot switch from private to public? just wanna make sure I understood
<Chex> berco: I am trying to figure that out, let me get back to you
<berco> Chex: okay, thanks. I'll need to leave the office but keep me posted here.
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> I have a PPA and I would want to make the package available for both maverick and natty, but if I upload it with the same version number it doesn't work. Do I need to make sepparate PPAs for different distros or is there another trick?
<maxb> evaluate: You should not make separate PPAs, rather, you should upload with different version numbers. You should take care that the version numbers sort correctly maverick < natty, such that someone upgrading from maverick to natty also sees the upgrade of your package
<evaluate> maxb, ok, so for example for maverick I name it -1ubuntu1 and for natty -1ubuntu2?
<maxb> evaluate: please don't :-)
<maxb> As a good rule of thumb, never construct your PPA version numbers to look like they are official archive packages
<evaluate> umm
<maxb> It's good to not be misleading
<evaluate> ok :p
<evaluate> so then -1 and -2?
<maxb> Then they look like official Debian version numbers :-)
<maxb> Generally, I use something like -0ppa1maverick1
<evaluate> ugh, is there a common convention then? :-)
<evaluate> ohh, right, using the distro names, caus they are also alphabeticall. Didn't think about that one :-)
<evaluate> maxb, thank you!
<maxb> in which the zero says it's not based on a specific Debian packaging, the first 1 suggests the version of the base packaging, and the final 1 is what I would increment if fixing a problem in a single series build
<evaluate> maxb, is there a way to delete a package that I already uploaded?
<evaluate> caus it already contains -1 :-)
<maxb> You can delete packages in the web ui, but making version numbers go downwards is usually not a good thing
<maxb> is it a package which is *actually* in debian?
<maxb> If not, I'd just keep the 1 until the next upstream version happens, and drop it to a 0 at that point
<evaluate> I just uploaded it 5 minutes ago, it didn't even build yet. Could you please tell me where exactly I could delete it? I can't seem to find that feature...
<evaluate> maxb, it's waiting in the NEW queue currently. They are pretty busy with the release apparently... :p
<maxb> Oh, well, if your ppa packaging is actually based on a real debian upload, then yes, I'd base the version number on that version
<maxb> Chex, berco: There's no detail in it whatsoever, but bug 376072 exists :-/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 376072 in Launchpad itself "Need a way to convert a private PPA to a public PPA" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376072
<evaluate> ok then, -1 it is.
<evaluate> thanks again maxb
<Derixx> I have rm some packages in a ppa a few days ago. Now I want to copy packages with the same name to that ppa, but it says that there is already such packages :/
<Derixx> it isn t
<Derixx> it's removed!
<maxb> same name *and* same version?
<Derixx> right
<maxb> A package name&version may be deleted, and is removed from disk and from the repository indexes, but a name&version can never be reused, even when deleted
<Derixx> bug
<maxb> This is to ensure the horrifically confusing situation of a single version referring to two different builds of a package, never arises
<Derixx> arghhh
<maxb> No, feature.
<maxb> It's quite deliberate, I assure you
<Derixx> it sounds like a 'hack' instead of a feature
<Derixx> anyway, this isn't experienced as nice behavior by me... but alas, it is as it as atm...
<maxb> Well... a version number is supposed to uniquely identify a version - pretty much by definition
<maxb> It's not really a hack to strongly enforce that
<evaluate> maxb, do you have the ability to delete a package forcefully?
<evaluate> The package I deleted still appears in the build queue...
<maxb> evaluate: That's fine, the build will be cancelled automatically when it reaches the head of the queue
<evaluate> maxb, ok then.
<bdmurray> bdrung: I'm not finding the lp-set-dupe bug in ubuntu-dev-tools easily
<bdrung> bdmurray: it was closed
<bdrung> bdmurray: it was bug #576477
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 576477 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[lp-set-dupe] no longer reassigns dupes" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576477
<bdmurray> bdrung: okay, some of the code in there is is unnecessary now as launchpad handles marking a bug w/ duplicates as a duplicate of another now
<mgariepy> hello, i'm having a weird bug with a ppa
<mgariepy> the package is published on lp but when i do apt-get update, apt-cache search i can't find the package
<mgariepy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/revolution-linux/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<mgariepy> and the package is bzr-inotify
<mgariepy> https://launchpad.net/~revolution-linux/+archive/ppa
<thumper> mgariepy: that ppa doesn't appear to have bzr-inotify in it
<mgariepy> thumper, the package is present on https://launchpad.net/~revolution-linux/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=hardy
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-12-21
<kapouik> hi
<kapouik> someone can say me if there is a plan to add openid authentification in launchpad ?
<spiv> kapouik: yes.
<spiv> There's a bug about it somewhere.
<kapouik> because I have my OpenID allready and I don't want to create a new useraccount on launchpad
<wgrant> kapouik: It's not quite there yet. Launchpad is already an OpenID consumer, but it's currently locked to a single provider. There's a bit more work to be done before we can allow any provider to be used.
<kapouik> because creating a new account to get the source code from a free software where some code of me is in ... it's frustrating
<spiv> You don't need an account to get source code hosted on launchpad.
<kapouik> bzr say me I need
<kapouik> is there an option to enable or disable anonymous acces ?
<exarkun> Just don't use a bzr+ssh URI to check out the code.
<wgrant> kapouik: bzr will suggest that you log in.
<wgrant> But you don't have to.
<wgrant> It should still work.
<berco> Hi! Is there a LOSA online?
<mthaddon> berco: hi
<berco> mthaddon: hi, I discussed yesterday with Chex about our (TI) private PPA issue but seems he's on x-mas vacation now, so would like some help
<mthaddon> berco: ok - the issue was that you wanted to make a private PPA public?
<berco> yes
<berco> but it's not possible
<mthaddon> right
<mthaddon> so what can I help with?
<berco> so I wanted to know if it's possible to rename our private one, make a new public one with current name and finally if we will be able to copy our packages from one to the other
<berco> problem is we wanted to keep the name
<mthaddon> we're not able to rename PPAs
<berco> mthaddon: would you be able to create a new public PPA for us?
<mthaddon> berco: you should be able to do that yourself, no?
<berco> mthaddon: well, my boss is but pb is that he's on vacation too :(
<mthaddon> berco: I just have no way of verifying you are who you say you are on IRC - can you file a question on LP and point me to it - if I can confirm you're a member of the right team, I guess that would be okay
<berco> mthaddon: makes sense, I'll try this. thanks
<mthaddon> cool, I'll be here for a while yet, so just let me know when you've done that
<berco> mthaddon: where can I file a question, I couldn't find a place where to do that for LP?
<mthaddon> berco: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<berco> mthaddon: I filed this question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/138605
<berco> mthaddon: I hope you can help us
<mthaddon> berco: sure, what display name do you want to use?
<mthaddon> (for the PPA)
<berco> mthaddon: let's try with "TI omap-trunk PPA"
<mthaddon> berco: https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/omap-trunk
<berco> mthaddon: super! many thanks
<mthaddon> sure, no problem
<berco> mthaddon: you confirm it's for ARM?
<mthaddon> berco: I can confirm builds for ARM are enabled
<berco> mthaddon: thank you
<will_> hi everybody... i'm a launchpad user : i translate several open source projects into French.. But recently I have a big problem with Launchpad... I can't access to my account anymore. I've tried the forgot password function but I don't receive the email with the instructions to reset my password
<will_> However, I'm using Gmail on my own domain name...
<will_> Can anyone help me ?
<deryck> will_: did gmail swallow the email in your spam label?
<will_> no I've checked throught the webmail : no filter...
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<will_> I don't understand, I've ask another launchpad user (through the fr translator list): but it works well with gmail...
<psusi> the launchpad project page for mesa has a broken home page link, and very out of date release series information and download
<cornwall> Hi, I've got a bzr branch with a fix that I'm trying to get pushed into lucid-proposed. I've followed the guidelines for an SRU and I'm ready to "upload to the release-proposed with the patch". Should I be proposing a merge into the the lp:projectname-proposed?
<psusi> cornwall: I don't think so but that's probably better asked in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<cornwall> I see
<cornwall> psusi: Thanks very much
<will_> hi everybody... i'm a launchpad user : i translate several open source projects into French.. But recently I have a big problem with Launchpad... I can't access to my account anymore. I've tried the forgot password function but I don't receive the email with the instructions to reset my password... However, I'm using Gmail on my own domain name... I've checked throught the webmail, Gmail isn't considering the email as a spam
<danilos> EdwinGrubbs, hi, can you please try to help will_ perhaps?
<will_> Bonjour à tous... J'ai actuellement des problèmes de connexion avec Launchpad. La fonction Forgot your password ne fonctionne pas chez moi: je ne reçois pas le mail d'instructions pour redéfinir mon mot de passe. J'utilise Gmail lié à mon nom de domaine, Gmail ne considère pourtant pas les mails comme SPAM. Si quelqu'in pouvait m'aider (je viens du support de canonical pas de réponse ni sur son irc)
<will_> sorry for my previous message in french... i was wrong channel... I've join the ubuntu channel : they send me back to you xD
<will_> danilos : I've join the ubuntu channel : they sent me back to this channel xD
<danilos> will_, you are on the right channel, but I am busy right now and need to leave soon, so you'll be better off waiting for EdwinGrubbs who's listed as the "help contact" in the channel topic
<EdwinGrubbs> will_: hi, what is your launchpad username?
<will_> muy launchpad username is William GATHOYE
<bdrung> is it possible to configure the bug tracker of a project to use the bug tracker of the corresponding ubuntu package?
<Guest39815> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<Guest39815> libqt4-dev(inst 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.1 ! <= wanted 4.4)|libqt4-opengl-dev(missing)
<Guest39815> the problem is libqt4-opengl-dev or libqt4-dev?
<Guest39815> I don't see the problem
<Guest39815> ah it ask for a version <4.4, hmm
<EdwinGrubbs> bdrung: not really. If you link the ubuntu package to the project, when you go to the project's bug tab, it will mention the package, but the "Report a bug" link won't be active on the project.
<ari-tczew> why can't I resubmit merge bzr proposal? (Error ID: OOPS-1816A1677)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1816A1677
<ari-tczew> oh, thanks ubot5
<ari-tczew> hmm, no access to read
 * maxb sighs at code import requests with Launchpad's own loggerhead instance as the URL
<maxb> Anyone have any thoughts on whether imported packaging branches from svn.debian.org ought to include the debian/ dir within the branch, or not?
<soren> maxb: I can totally relate to import requests pointed at Launchpad. Not loggerhead, though.
<ior_> Hey im having some trouble with the error No int found. Try passing int=bootarg on busybox v1.13.3 for jolicloud and im a noobie will anyone be willing to try and help me please?
<soren> maxb: We used to keep our packaging for Nova (part of Openstack) in lp:nova/ubuntu. We since moved it to a more proper home at lp:~openstack-ubuntu-packagers/ubuntu/natty/nova/ubuntu. Being able to keep the lp:nova/ubuntu shortcut would have been really awesome, but I can't point the nova project's ubuntu series' dev branch at something in the lp:ubuntu/blah namespace.
<soren> maxb: My attempts to work around that involved setting up a code import into the nova namespace from lp:~openstack-ubuntu-packagers/ubuntu/natty/nova/ubuntu. It was rejected.
<radix> Does anyone have a link to that stuff that lifeless wrote about keeping a layer between application logic and storage logic?
<radix> I remember reading a pretty abstract specification of it, but I'm wondering if he's gone into more technical detail yet
<maxb> ior_: You're in the wrong place for help with that. This is a channel for help with the launchpad.net website
<ior_> Thank you for somereason someone directed me here, anyone know where i may go for help with such an issue?
<maxb> It seems like you need to find a jolicloud-specific forum of some sort.
<Yaron-Heb> Hey guys! I can't enter Banshee's translation through here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/banshee
<Yaron-Heb> I get an error
<Yaron-Heb> this is the error ID I got: (Error ID: OOPS-1816N1955)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1816N1955
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: banshee isn't in main yet, so it's not translatable yet
<Yaron-Heb> ohhhhh I see! thank you very much, when will it be?
<micahg> at least through Ubuntu in launchpad :-/.
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: bug 607291
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607291 in banshee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] banshee" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607291
<Yaron-Heb> we are expecting banshee as default in natty aren't we?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: yes, it's in progress, probably some time in January
<Yaron-Heb> I see... will it be that difficult to convert to Vala instead of Mono?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: don't quote me on that
<Yaron-Heb> LOL, you got it ☺
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: I don't know of any plans to convert from mono
<Yaron-Heb> damn... that's gonna be ugly isn't it?
<micahg> Yaron-Heb: no, but this is getting off-topic here
<Yaron-Heb> yeah... sure thing...
<Yaron-Heb> anyways thank you for your help!
<Yaron-Heb> thank you all!
#launchpad 2010-12-22
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jderose> trying to import an HG branch using VCS imports. it's failing, but i'm confused as to whether i did something wrong or this is a bzr bug - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61021231/pyskein-pyskein-trunk.log
<jderose> anyone offer any advice?
<wgrant> jderose: That's a bzr-hg bug.
<jderose> wgrant: there any way to work around it? or is a fix on the near horizon?
<wgrant> Bug #688459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688459 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "RootMissing error on branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688459
<wgrant> Probably no workaround.
<wgrant> bzr-hg isn't quite up to bzr-git/bzr-svn's level yet.
 * micahg patiently waits for that...
<jderose> wgrant: okay, thanks for the heads up!
 * jderose should probably test VCS import for specific project before he tells upstream how cool VCS imports are, only to have it fail :)
<mjeanson> Hi, does anyone have a maverick ppa failing to build with chroot problem like this : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/61046435/buildlog.txt.gz
<yshavit> Good morning, all. I have a feature request for launchpad's diffs. I searched for "diff" in launchpad's diffs, and didn't find anything whose subject line indicates what I want. Is that enough due diligence to file a wishlist bug, or should I look somewhere else? Or is that just the wrong way to submit a feature request?
<deryck> yshavit: you can feel free to file a bug.  when you do the report a bug page will search for possible duplicates.
<yshavit> deryck: great, thanks! (sorry for my delay, got pulled into a meeting)
<deryck> np
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<idnar> is there a way to move a shelved patch to another branch?
<bdrung> i have setup a daily build: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~udt-developers/+recipe/daily but i can't see the package in the corresponding ppa: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~udt-developers/+archive/daily
 * idnar combines bzr unshelve --preview with bzr patch
<jaapz> some admin here?
<jaapz> i have problems with my bazaar branch
<jaapz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maya-dev-team/maya/maya/files doesnt load
<jaapz> also bzr exits with an error when i try to branch it
<jaapz> or pull it
<jaapz> gary_poster ^
<jaapz> nvm
<jaapz> fixed it myself
<kapouik> hi
<kapouik> is there a way to get the commit log from all branch of a projet in launchpad ?
<maxb> kapouik: more a bzr question than a launchpad question... but the answer is pretty much no, unless you do it individually
<maxb> The real question is why do you want that?
<maxb> Including various people's arbitrary dev branches doesn't really make sense
<kapouik> simple : I want to get the last commit to put on my project website :)
<maxb> erm, what?
<maxb> To put meaningful information on your website you care about the last commit to the official development focus branch
<kapouik> there is 3 official development branch :)
<maxb> that's still 3, not all.
<maxb> Anyway, you will need to iterate over the branches you are interested in
<kapouik> https://launchpad.net/ocsinventory <--- the main principal branch is : server, unix-agent and windows agent
<kapouik> the other are not the principal but I need to say when a commit is made
<kapouik> but parse it simple I want to get more than one branch log in one command
<kapouik> or if you know something in php to get log I can be interested too
<maxb> eww. php :-p
<kapouik> in C++ this is more complex to do a website :)
<radix> lifeless: where's your design for a data abstraction layer
<lifeless> radix: hi
<radix> lifeless: :)
<lifeless> radix: two places, lp:~lifeless/launchpad/persistence, see the last couple of commits
<lifeless> and https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/PersistenceLayer
<lifeless> there are of course some various emails that tease out and discuss things along the way
<radix> Okay, cool. I think I've read that second thing already, and was hoping for more tech stuff, so the branch should be very enlightening
<radix> I'm starting a new project at work and was just starting to think about data
<lifeless> radix: the branch is solely a index.txt so far
<lifeless> radix: actual work work starts on it on tuesday the 4th
<radix> weee I love science fiction
<lifeless> so do I
<lifeless> I'd love to discuss this with you
<lifeless> if you have any thoughts or whatever, and want to talk (in whatever degree of bandwidth - irc/mail/voice : let me know
<radix> lifeless: right on. right at this moment I'm thinking more about role playing games than work, since vacation just started, but I will probably want to at least figure out more of what your ideas are at some point, so maybe I'll IRCping or email you later on
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> I'm playing wow again ATM :)
<radix> oh nooooo
<radix> yeah, me too actually
<radix> just did my first raid last night, we got Halfus Wyrmbreaker and the three bosses at the beginning of the Uldum raid instance
<lifeless> cool
#launchpad 2010-12-23
<FloSoft> Hi, what do you use for bug-state "works for me" - this state does not exist here, but would be nice to have sometimes
<wgrant> FloSoft: If you're saying that it works for you, then you're saying that it's not a bug. So the bug report should be Invalid.
<FloSoft> okay but "invalid" could be - no thats no bug, its a $putanothertypehere - "works for me" is more specific i think
<FloSoft> but okay :) i used invalid for such things already
<shadeslayer> hi, im having some issues with the private ppa at ~kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> apt-get update can locate the hupnp package there but not the newer grantlee and attica packages
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546899
<shadeslayer> and latest attica is 2.0-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa1
<geser> did it built successfully? (can't really look at it as it's a private ppa)
<shadeslayer> geser: yep
<shadeslayer> well wgrant is looking into it in #kubuntu-devel right now
<geser> ah ok
<shadeslayer> jelmer: pokey
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> nvm
 * jelmer waits
<jelmer> :_)
<jelmer> false alarm?
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<yofel> jelmer: something else, can you switch lp:kdepim from ~neon/kdepim/trunk to ~neon/kdepim/master, the svn branch is useless now
<jelmer> sure, one moment
<jelmer> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks!
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jasono> Hello, sorry about that.
<jasono> Can someone please help me?
<micahg> !ask | jasono
<ubot5> jasono: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jasono> :P sorry
<jasono> Can someone please help me upload packages to a PPA?
<micahg> jasono: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<jasono> Yes, I know.
<jasono> But it is not helpful.
<jasono> I am confused.
<jasono> *?
<jasono> ......
<micahg> jasono: you can get general packaging help in #ubuntu-packaging, but please be more specific about the trouble you are having
<jasono> I just want to upload a tar.gz package to a team PPA on Launchpad.
<micahg> jasono: you have to create a package first: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<jasono> Do you know how to do? Can you please guid me?
<jasono> e
<jasono> The reading doesn't help.
<micahg> jasono: I suggest you join #ubuntu-packaging and see if someone has time to walk you through it
<jasono> join/ #ubuntu-packaging
<jasono> sorry
<jasono> Thank you.
<jasono> micahg
<micahg> jasono: you're welcome
<bdrung> how long does it usually take until a newly created code import is approved?
<maxb> bdrung: it's rather varied
<maxb> a lot quicker if you poke me on IRC :-)
 * bdrung pokes maxb pointing to https://code.launchpad.net/~jd-team/jdownloader/trunk and https://code.launchpad.net/~jd-team/jdownloader/appwork-utils :)
<maxb> so, the first one looks like it needs /trunk on the end of the svn url
<bdrung> maxb: yes, i forgot that
<maxb> Is "appwork" technically part of "jdownloader" ?
<bdrung> maxb: ./ressourcen/libs/appworkutilities.jar
<maxb> it seems to have vanishingly little web presence of its own, so I'll not suggest creating a separate Launchpad project as I usually would
<bdrung> maxb: the source is separate, but it is bundles in jdownloaders binaries
<bdrung> maxb: ok
<maxb> imports are in progress
<bdrung> thanks maxb
<maxb> bdrung: Your import has failed - bzr-svn can't handle a subtree which denies read access, which this repository apparently has
<bdrung> maxb: so this is an upstream issue. i'll get in touch with the jdownloader devs
<maxb> It's a fairly nonsense permissions configuration, since any tagging/branching of the trunk would result in an accessible copy of the protected subtree (unless the authz rules are updated for each and every branch and tag)
#launchpad 2010-12-24
<matthewg42> Hi.  I want to add the website for my project (stellarium) to bzr... not sure how best to do this.
<matthewg42> we have a few potential "owners" in the breat branch page: stellarium, stellarium-devel, stellarium-translators...
<matthewg42> I saw that for bzr, they have a specific owner for the web site:  bzr-website
<matthewg42> would you recommend this approach?
<matthewg42> also... is there a difference between creating a branch on launchpad, and doing a direct push to create the branch?
<jelmer> matthewg42: hi
<matthewg42> hi
<jelmer> matthewg42: I don't really have a recommendation about the teams - I guess it would make sense to create a new team so you can just add anybody (or any team) that should be able to access the website, without changing the location
<jelmer> matthewg42: there isn't really a difference between creating a branch and doing a direct push
<matthewg42> ok, thanks.  there's no "proper" way to do it then?
<jelmer> matthewg42: Not really, it's up to you.. whatever works best in your particular situation.
<matthewg42> If I create a team... and then make that team a sub-team of another team.... what are the implications for permissions - e.g. commit to the parent team's bzr?
<jelmer> matthewg42: the members of the subteam can commit to the branches the parent team owns
<matthewg42> thanks
<matthewg42> I'm trying to understand why out teams and projects were set up like they were (I didn't do it).  We have a team "stellarium-devel" which owns no branches.  A sub-team of this is "stellarium" which has branches.
<matthewg42> I just added a new sub-team "stellarium-website" to "stellarium-devel".... if I create the website bzr branch in "stellarium-website", that seems ok... since "stellarium-devel" doesn't have any branches of its own...
<matthewg42> and I can maintain segregration beween teams "stellarium" and "stellarium-website" right?
<matthewg42> personally, I think the name of the teams "stellarium" and "stellarium-devel" should probably be swapped over, but heh, it is how it is now.
<maxb> matthewg42: I would say that ~stellarium-devel exists only because of its mailing list
<maxb> matthewg42: In fact, I think it is an error to add ~stellarium-website to ~stellarium-devel
<maxb> Although ~stellarium is also a member of ~stellarium-devel
<maxb> Is the comment on https://launchpad.net/~stellarium-devel saying "Note: The mailing list provided below is disabled.
<maxb> Use the old mailing list instead..." true?
<lifeless> so that structure says 'all stellarium members are s-devel members'. That is, you cannot get commit to trunk access without also getting mailling list access
<maxb> If so, maybe the ~stellarium-devel team is pointless and should be disabled
<matthewg42> maxb: that's entirely possible.  I need to wait to talk to the guy who set it up I think.
<matthewg42> I think we need to make it more sane
<matthewg42> we're in a strange limbo between launchpad and sourceforge... moving more stuff to launchpad over time.
<matthewg42> but I expect sourceforge will continue to be used for file releases.  We have some v. big files there and moving them would be a pain.  Also the website is hosted on sourceforge.
<matthewg42> I don't understand something....   how come I can refer to the main stellarium branch as lp:stellarium, but actually I think it is lp:~stellarium/stellarium/trunk ?
<matthewg42> how is this synonym made?
<matthewg42> is the branch owned by the project stellarium, or the team stellarium?
<txdv> i guess project
<txdv> we got hipl and hipl-dev
<txdv> where hipl-dev is the group and hipl the project name
<duron23> Hi people
<duron23> Merry christmas to all
<duron23> I have recently finished coding my program
<duron23> now I want to distribute it using launchpad
<duron23> but I don't know how to update my src to launchpad, so that it will build .deb packages out of it
<duron23> can anybody help me with this ?
#launchpad 2010-12-25
<jfi> Hello, is there LP issues actually? I cannot upload to ppa (connection error)
<jfi> Hello, is there LP issues actually? I cannot upload to ppa (connection error)
<wgrant> jfi: Hi. The PPA FTP upload server seems to be down at the moment, but the SFTP one is OK. Could you try the SFTP instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading?
<paissad> h
<paissad> hello guys, i have this error dput ppa:paissad/pms-linux *.changes
<paissad> http://dpaste.com/290441/
<wgrant> paissad: See the advice that I just gave to jfi.
<paissad> wgrant, ok
<paissad> wgrant, when using sftp method, i have another error
<paissad> http://dpaste.com/290443/
<wgrant> paissad: Did you add 'login = <your launchpad username>' to dput.cf, as the page suggests?
<paissad> no indeed
<paissad> wgrant, http://dpaste.com/290445/ ?
<paissad> i might be wrong somewher
<paissad> +e
<wgrant> paissad: That looks OK.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Except that %(ppa)s should be %(ppa2)s
<paissad> but another error
<paissad> ah
<paissad> wgrant, http://dpaste.com/290446/
<wgrant> paissad: Looks reasonable.
<paissad> wgrant, http://dpaste.com/290447/
<paissad> i got it, i have to create a ssh key
<wgrant> paissad: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<paissad> is was already there, thanks
<yofel> hi, I noticed the recipes now using bzr-builder format 0.3 by default, what has changed there from 0.2 ?
<jfi> wgrant, Hello, thanks for the confirmation, I am going to give a try to sftp one. Sorry for the late reply, I was busy.
<wgrant> jfi: Actually, the FTP one should be working again now.
<jfi> arf, 30s late:) I have tested with sftp and it is ok, I am going to switch back to ftp one, thx:)
<jfi> the ftp one is working again, fine
<maxb> yofel: 'bzr help builder'
<yofel> aah, thanks
<kongk> Hi, can someone give me an answer concerning Lanchpad translations?
<askhl> kongk, you'll never find out unless you ask the question
<kongk> askhl: ; trying to be polite...
<kongk> I'm translating Glippy and is it so that the in line «_Upload» the underscore indicates a shortcut?
<askhl> kongk, yes.  You can put it under a different letter if that's better in your language
<kongk> so that will change th programs behaviour then?
<askhl> kongk, it will.  But it's meant to be like that.  The menu shortcuts can change, but the `global' shortcuts (e.g. Ctrl+C and such) don't.  KDE programmes use the '&' key instead, F.Y.I.
<kongk> OK, I see. Is there any way to see all assigned shortcuts? I'm guessing it's not very helpful if I assign the same letter to different shortcuts...
<askhl> kongk, it's unfortunately not possible to see them without actually running the programme or reading the code.  But it's not a showstopper if two shortcuts have the same key.  The user will just switch back and forth between those with the same keys then
<kongk> Thanks!
<askhl> The best way IMHO is to make a best guess, but not actually put too much time into it.  You can always change a shortcut later if desirable
<askhl> No problem
<kongk> but perhaps this could be a future feature fo LP? Sure would be useful.
<askhl> kongk, that's only possible if certain restrictions are put on the way the menus are constructed.  E.g. there must be a guarantee that the menu always contains the same items, and this is would require some programmer effort in every programme
<askhl> kongk, I think time is better spent in other ways, cost-benefit-wise.  Except it might be possible in the Glade GUI builder.  That would work for at least a subset of programmes
<askhl> (those that use Glade)
<kongk> OK, no prob. Thanks again
<jesse_> is there a way to get a list of all branches for a project via the command line?
#launchpad 2010-12-26
<jelmer> jesse_: somebody did a script for that using the web service API
<jelmer> jesse_: it's a couple of lines to do it with the web service API, if you're familiar with Python
<jesse_> hmm, I ended up scrapping - didn't find the api - https://gist.github.com/755117
<jesse_> working on taking https://github.com/felipec/ripary and making it show all the work being done in each branch and when merges occur to trunk
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-unstable/+packages
<pmjdebruijn> lcms2 (2.1) for lucid has kept it's "building" icons for ages now
<micahg> LOSA ^^, seems plutonium is stuck trying to upload
<maxb> pmjdebruijn: There was a bug that could cause builds to stick this way occasionally. I think it's fixed now. You should re-upload the package with an incremented version number
<maxb> micahg: plutonium's disabled for enablement, I think it's merely the Launchpad DB's info on the build that is stuck
<maxb> pmjdebruijn: so, re-upload just the lucid package with a version like 2.1-0pmjdebruijn1~lucid1
<micahg> maxb: it's very weird, the builder has processed other builds since then, is it worth a bug?
<pmjdebruijn> maxb: can it be fixed without reuploading?
<maxb> pmjdebruijn: no
<maxb> micahg: I believe there is one, and it's already Fix Released
<micahg> maxb: ah, good, ok, thanks
<damascene> what launchpad subteam stand for? what if I add my team to a team. what will happen?
<maxb> damascene: "Subteam of" is just a confusing way of saying "This team is a member of these other teams"
<damascene> maxb: so if my team have become a subteam of other team, will the other team get any rights assigned to my team? ex: reviewing translation
<maxb> No
<damascene> thanks
<wgrant> micahg: Once a build is "Uploading build" it is out of the builder's hands.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, good to know
#launchpad 2011-12-19
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532), build delays due to missing builders | Help contact: allenap | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> Hello all.
<jussi> When using a poll, how do people in the team know about it? I mail them and tell them, but do I need to then give them a url? or?
<apw> does anyone know how often the 'tarball' importer runs for 'series' in launchpad, for example: https://launchpad.net/linux/trunk
 * apw has fixed the URL for it, and wondering when i might find out if i did it right
<StevenK> apw: That's productreleasefinder, and I think it runs nightly.
<apw> StevenK, thanks then i'll look again tommorrow :)
<bullgard6> '~$ ubuntu-bug banshee' reports: "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion `g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed;   import gobject._gobject; ERROR: hook /usr/share/apport/package-hooks//source_banshee.py crashed: Traceback..." What should I do?
<czajkowski> .c
<dobey> bullgard6: on what version of ubuntu?
<bullgard6> dobey: Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1.
<dobey> bullgard6: did it pop up a dialog asking for a choice on what to report the issue on?
<bullgard6> dobey: Yes. And I answered that I suppose that the banshee interface is the culprit.
<dobey> bullgard6: that's why; the apport UI is runing under gobject-introspection, and that path imports static bindings for gconf/glib, which is causing a crash, it seems
<dobey> bullgard6: so maybe you should file a bug against apport too :)
<bullgard6> dobey:  I'll give it a try. --  Thank you for advising.
<dobey> bullgard6: for banshee, choose the music store option, and comment on the bug that you couldn't choose the banshee option, because of the apport bug
<bullgard6> I'll try.
<dobey> bullgard6: and in future, apport questions are probably better asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel
<dobey> someplace pitti might be ;)
<bullgard6> Ah! I see.
<jelmer> hmm, is it just me or is launchpad unusually slow today?
<gmb> jelmer: I haven't noticed any slowness myself, but I'd like to have that question enshrined in crystal and set upon the mantlepiece at Launchpad towers. No-one would _ever_ have used the phrase "unusually slow" about Launchpad two years ago.
<jelmer> gmb: :)
<czajkowski> lol
<hrw> hi
<hrw> hmm I had an idea but more and more I think of it I see it useless or hard to make good use of it
<hrw> I was thinking about page which would allow to choose which builds user wants to see. I have ppas, recipes and would like to see all builds in one place instead of opening few pages.
<hrw> but how to limit amount? or set which to track? if user is member of ubuntu-dev then amount would be scary
<bigjools> hrw: it would not be difficult to do a basic page, there's already a well-defined interface that objects have to implement if they want to show builds
<micahg> hrw: are you familiar with this? https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+related-software (lacks recipies AFAICT)
<hrw> micahg: yes, I am familiar with it
<hrw> micahg: but it lacks recipes
<psusi> bug #39846 shows the big red dash and says lp could not connect to the gnome bug tracker, but when you expand the task, it says it was updated 5 hours ago, and looking at the watch details, it completed successfully the last 3 polls, what gives?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 39846 in GParted "creates partitions in wrong order" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/39846
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532), build delays due to missing builders | Help contact: - | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<allenap> psusi: It could be that a more recent attempt to contact the bug tracker failed, though I think bug watches are normally only meant to be synced once per day. If Launchpad is trying to sync comments too then they'll be checked more often.
<psusi> allenap: it says that was the most recent attempt, next one is scheduled for tomorrow
<allenap> psusi: Oh yes :) I guess it failed to connect 6 hours ago, so it keeps the status from the most recent successful sync. The recent activity list may only shows when there's a change.
<psusi> it says it succeeded 6 hours ago...
<psusi> ohh, nevermind... I guess not
<psusi> usually when that happens the recent activity shows the red x with the failure report
<psusi> then I guess the question is why does it keep failing to connect ( and not logging it )
<Ampelbein> psusi: for the first part: bugzilla.gnome.org can be really really slow to respond so it may hit some kind of set timeout.
<psusi> looks like it's been unable to connect for the last 10 months.. it loads right up for me in under a second
<psusi> looks like an LP problem?
<Ampelbein> seems so
<dobey> or the xmlrpc on bugzilla is not working right
<dobey> though an oops would be nice to see for sure
<allenap> psusi: Other bug watches on b.g.o have succeeded more recently.
<psusi> allenap: so why does this one keep failing?
<allenap> psusi: Ah, I should go to bed, I keep missing things. Right, so the bug watch has the correct synced status - UNCONFIRMED - but the bugtask is showing New. Which, believe it or not, is correct. I would have guessed it would map UNCONFIRMED to Incomplete, but the code says it gets mapped to New.
<EvilResistance> hmm
<Ampelbein> allenap: bugzilla UNCONFIRMED == launchpad's new
<EvilResistance> is there a reason i'm getting ppa.launchpad.net 404s in my aptitude update logs?
<Ampelbein> allenap: to add to the confusion: bugzilla NEW == launchpad's Confirmed
<allenap> The way the checkwatches/(external) bugtracker/bugwatch (often interchanged terms) works is arcane and not nearly transparent or obvious enough.
<allenap> Ampelbein: Yes, that's right.
<allenap> Ampelbein: Yes :)
<Ampelbein> allenap: So the mapping is correct, launchpad INCOMPLETE would be bugzilla NEEDSINFO
<psusi> allenap: sure, but why does it keep failing when it tries to update?
<allenap> psusi: Has it been showing the red dash in the expanded bugtask for a long time? As in, days or weeks?
<psusi> allenap: I don't know how long that's been there, but the log for the bug task says it has not had a successful update in 10 months
<psusi> log for the watch rather
<allenap> psusi: Where does it say that?
<allenap> psusi: Do you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/39846/+watch/30985?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 39846 in GParted "creates partitions in wrong order" [Wishlist,New]
<psusi> allenap: yes
<allenap> psusi: That doesn't seem to show the last check. I think that shows the last time something changed.
<psusi> allenap: does it only show when things change, or when the check was successful?  I thought it was supposed to show all checks, whether they were changed, or the check failed
<allenap> psusi: I'm trying to figure it out. This code is not nice!
<cjohnston> do the build delays effect the diffs for MPs? its been 15 minutes since i pushed a branch and the diff hasnt updated.
<poolie> cjohnston, no, it shouldn't
<poolie> it shouldn't take that long either
<poolie> cjohnston, ah, i think there are some bugs with the new feature of live updates to the diff though
<poolie> try forcing reloading the page
<cjohnston> poolie: still nothing
<poolie> which one?
<cjohnston> poolie: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/locale-teams/+merge/86300?
<cjohnston> poolie: no matter what i do, i can't get it to show the new diff
<poolie> cjohnston, it looks ok to me, eg it has the UpdateLocaleTeamForm definition
<poolie> you don't see that?
<cjohnston> I just now got the updated diff.. I refreshed right before I posted and it still showed the yellow waiting bar
<poolie> hm i'm not sure then
#launchpad 2011-12-20
<vibhav> msgstr' is not a valid Python format string, unlike 'msgid'. Reason: In the directive number 2, the character '(' is not a valid conversion specifier.
<vibhav> Why am I getting this while translating?
<tweet> I have been trying to install ice 3.4.2 on Oneiric.. one of  their libs is missing  - rather they have a diff version at the given path.. can this be fixed somehow?
<vibhav> tweet : you should be asking this on #ubuntu
<tweet> Hi vibhav, this is a generic issue across many such software..
<tweet> is there a way to edit an entry list for any such software and give it an alternate file version to download ?
<tweet> sorry about that, Vibhav !!
<czajkowski> aloha
<danhg> Morning
<vibhav> morning
<jterrace> is the debian/rules target "binary" supposed to have fakeroot privs? I'm getting a permission denied error when I try to create a directory in /usr/local/lib. If I run my command with fakeroot, I get an error about nesting fakeroot
<micahg> jterrace: you probably want #ubuntu-packaging
<jterrace> thanks
<jterrace> i meant to go there
<jterrace> sorry
#launchpad 2011-12-21
<CarlFK> using sso to log into a site that has worked before, now I am getting an error.  I am fairly sure it is not a LP problem, but wanted to check first
<CarlFK> the site threw: social-auth OpenID failed:  Server denied check_authentication"
<CarlFK> nm - tried again, now it works.
<poolie> gar
<poolie> is there a bug for fixcommitted and inprogress being the same color?
<wgrant> No.
<poolie> it's intentional?
<wgrant> It is intentional, but I'm sure huwshimi would accept arguments.
<poolie> i could see making them similar...
<wgrant> I mostly agree with the justification, but it is conflation that is most irksome to me.
<wgrant> The others (confirmed/triaged being equal, mostly) seem harmless.
<poolie> there is some larger modelling problem there probably
<wgrant> Certainly.
<poolie> these things are not really done, yet they may not be within the power of the assignee to get them released
<poolie> i guess they should be unassigned
<poolie> but it is nice to overload assignment as credit
<poolie> wgrant, do you think mwh's suggestion in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/904070 is likely to work? or be easy?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 904070 in Launchpad itself "broken inline incremental ajax diff on private branches" [Low,Triaged]
<wgrant> Right, Fix Committed is usually not handled by the assignee, but they should remain assigned.
<wgrant> poolie: It would work.
<wgrant> And it's not terribly challenging.
<wgrant> But it's also not clear if it's the right solution for the SOA world.
<poolie> so 1b would be a better fit?
<poolie> the front end checks authentication, and then passes through a "i am forwarding this on behalf of ..."
<wgrant> Possibly, yes.
<lifeless> poolie: wgrant: 1a is preferred for me
<lifeless> it will allow us to simplify the logout code as well
<lifeless> ah, as mwhudson says
<danhg> Hey Launchpad users, is anyone free for a quick user testing session today?
<jussi> danhg: how quick?
<danhg> 10 minutes
<danhg> 15 if you happen to be very insightful and full of amazing comments...
<jussi> danhg: I think I can find that time now
<danhg> Great, i'll pvt ping you now
<soren> I'm trying to use Launchpad's API to map a binary package name to a source package name, but I'm failing miserably.
<soren> The only way I can see that I can look up binary packages is using getPublishedBinaries on an archive object.
<soren> That gives me a set of binary_package_publishing_history's.
<soren> ...and I can't see how I can resolve that to the originating source package?
<StevenK> from the bpph you can find the build, from there you can find the spr, and then the source package name
<StevenK> Er, bpph to bpr
<soren> bpr?
<bigjools> soren, I don't think it's possible with the API
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Hm.
<bigjools> patches welcome :)
<StevenK> soren: bpr is BinaryPackageRelease
<StevenK> Which I'm not sure is exported.
<bigjools> it's not, and won't be
<geser> StevenK: how do you get from bpph to a build? I don't see anything in the docs and I remember that it's currently impossible to get from a bpph to a spph with LP API
<StevenK> bigjools: Why not?
<bigjools> StevenK: because it's useless on its own
<bigjools> it's internal data
<StevenK> We can probably add an exported method on bpph to get the spph
<geser> soren: I guess you need to use apt (with a deb src line) to get from binary name to source name
<soren> That would rock.
<geser> yes, please. Something in ubuntu-dev-tools could use it too.
<soren> geser: Yeah. Darn it.
<StevenK> soren: If you'd like to patch it, I'm happy to give you a run down. :-)
<soren> StevenK: Tempting.
<StevenK> The only problem is going from the SPR to the right SPPH.
<bigjools> there is already something that gets them in the dominator
<StevenK> So refactor it into a method in BPPH, export it and win?
<bigjools> well it used to be in BPPH but jtv did something in there and now I can't find it
<bigjools> anyway it's not a hard query to write
<StevenK> Right
<StevenK> You have the distroseries, the archive and the spr
<soren> How long do you think this would take me? I have no prior experience hacking on Launchpad.
<bigjools> you'll need a hand
<bigjools> otherwise, a long time
<soren> Ok. Perhaps after the holidays.
<nigelb> soren: You're going to hack on LP? \o/
<StevenK> I might write it if I get bored
<StevenK> Then Sarah will groan at me for doing work during the break.
<nigelb> Heh
<nigelb> StevenK: If you're free this week, I need some hand-holding with writing a garbo job (is that what its called?)
<nigelb> The last time I looked, I got horribly confused and gave up.
<soren> nigelb: I've been wanting to, but never really managed to get anywhere. I've never managed to find my way around the code base. PErhaps my complete lack of experience with Zope is to blame.
<StevenK> soren: Where to start is quite hard.
<nigelb> soren: I had no knowledge of Zope and I still don't claim to know anything about it. But I've hacked my way around LP.
<nigelb> It wasn't too hard, once I figured out the structure.
<StevenK> nigelb: Depends, what do you want to do?
<nigelb> StevenK: I want to do a one-time job to combine two fields into one.
<nigelb> (and then delete the old field)
<nigelb> (should we switch channels?)
<Laney> Hey, is it intentional that team owners don't get mail about membership expirations and similar whereas admins do?
<Laney> The DMB noticed that they don't get mail when ~ubuntu-core-dev people expire, but do for ~motu
<TiMiDo> lol at least you got one i ain't got none;)
<cyphermox> hi, is there a way to get a mirror branch for a particular git branch rather than HEAD? I'm interested in the MM_05 branch of git://anongit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager
<jelmer> cyphermox: hi
<cyphermox> hey jelmer :)
<jelmer> cyphermox: yes, you can use path segment parameters to specify branches
<jelmer> e.g. git://anongit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager,branch=foo
<jelmer> or if you want to import a specific ref:
<cyphermox> jelmer: ah, thanks
<jelmer> e.g. git://anongit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager,ref=refs/%2Ffoo
<jelmer> ehm, git://anongit.freedesktop.org/ModemManager/ModemManager,ref=refs%2Ffoo
<lag> What toolchain does LP use?
<dobey> toolchain for what exactly?
<Oleg|percona> Hi guys
<Oleg|percona> oleg.tsarev (0) ~/ssd$ bzr push
<Oleg|percona> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsarev/%2Bjunk/ssd/
<Oleg|percona> Write failed: Broken pipeing revisions
<Oleg|percona> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Oleg|percona> Anybody know anything about this?
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: is it persistent?
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Repeatable
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: ok give me a moment to check
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Of course, take your time! Thank you for attention
<rick_h__> bigjools: some timeouts viewing a MP as well in ops
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: can you "telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22" and see if it works
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: oleg.tsarev (0) /storage/dev/percona/19957/rnt-5.1/debug/mysql-test$ telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22
<Oleg|percona> Trying 91.189.90.11...
<Oleg|percona> Connected to bazaar.launchpad.net.
<Oleg|percona> Escape character is '^]'.
<Oleg|percona> SSH-2.0-Twisted
<Oleg|percona> ¤ÉÙӲÃγ;c¹òm°diffie-hellman-group1-sha1ssh-rsaaes256-ctr,aes256-cbc,aes192-ctr,aes192-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes128-cbc,cast128-ctr,cast128-cbc,blowfish-ctr,blowfish-cbc,3des-ctr,3des-cbcaes256-ctr,aes256-cbc,aes192-ctr,aes192-cbc,aes128-ctr,aes128-cbc,cast128-ctr,cast128-cbc,blowfish-ctr,blowfish-cbc,3des-ctr,3des-cbchmac-sha1,hmac-md5hmac-sha1,hmac-md5	none,zlib	none,zlib3
<Oleg|percona> ;
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: when was the last time it worked?
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: today morning
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: About 16 hours before
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: You can see last push to this branch...
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: This is cron task
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: I'm not sure what the problem is, nobody else is having a problem. Could anything have changed in your network?
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Nothing. I try to clone this branch to another place and push - without results :(
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Wait a minute, I try with another branch
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: With another branch similar... Looks like trouble in local bzr
<bigjools> check your bazaar config
 * Oleg|percona run rpm -Va 
<bigjools> rpm eh?
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: I didn't change bzr config
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: I run "verify all packages"
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: After that will try "reinstall all packages"
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Just to be sure what a packages are ok
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: I had a crash of my laptop before this problem....
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: And repair of filesystem after that
<bigjools> oops
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: fsck foudn "multiply inoides assigned to block"...
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: Probably broken bzr binaryies. I reinstall bzr, but probably this is not enough (dependes)
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: try bzr check
<bigjools> takes a  while
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: This is need for a repository check
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: No problem found with "bzr check"
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> Oleg|percona: you might want to hop onto #bzr to ask then
<Oleg|percona> bigjools: thank you for a link!
<czajkowski> hmm no mrevell
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/+archive/sane-backends                                  1.0.22-0ubuntu1~maverick1                                                                  Robert Ancell                                      (2011-02-13)
<CarlFK> how do I find other ppa's with sane?
<bigjools> CarlFK: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<bigjools> or visit the ubuntu source package page and it suggests some PPAs
<CarlFK> I am adding that search url to my wiki
<CarlFK> hope I remember it is there
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/sane-backends that is where I would see the ppa if there was one, right?
<CarlFK> re: " or visit the ubuntu source package page and it suggests some PPAs"
<dobey> CarlFK: /ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/ is what he meant i think
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/
<CarlFK> how do I connect what is being used for precise with a version in sanes tree?
<CarlFK> trying to figure out how cutting edget it is
<CarlFK> time to join the sane list and see if anyone there maintains a repo
<kirkland> is it possible to use PPAs for Debian releases too?  or just Ubuntu still...?
<EvilResistance> still just ubuntu afaik
<dobey> kirkland: you mean, as by having "debian" and "unstable" in the URL instead of "ubuntu" and "precise" for example?
<dobey> kirkland: i don't think there are any builders that use debian chroots to build packages yet, either, though
<kirkland> dobey: okay, thanks
<dobey> kirkland: np. i haven't seen anything indicating that such support exists, anyway :)
<jelmer> kirkland: bug 188564
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 188564 in Launchpad itself "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<kirkland> jelmer: heh, that bug's been around a while ;-)
<kirkland> jelmer: thanks for the pointer;  marked as affects-me-too
#launchpad 2011-12-22
<czajkowski> morning
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532), build delays due to missing builders | Help contact: allenap | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<doko> allenap, would it be possible to answer https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/182635 ?
<allenap> doko: I'll look at that now.
<head_victim> What's the best way to report spam on launchpad answers?
<kiko> head_victim, make a question
<kiko> and we'll get it sorted
<kiko> it can be on launchpad itself
<head_victim> kiko: ah ok, writing it up now
<head_victim> Thanks for your help.
<evalentin> hello
<evalentin> does somebody know how to add an extra luks encrypted disk to an existing lvm for the root filesystem? I have already encrypted the new disk, also added its correspnding pv to the existing vg. the problem is, when booting the system, it asks only for the old disk passphrase, and only way later in the boot sequence, it is asking for the passphrase for the new one. so, I am afraid of resizing the root file system, because the lvm may not be 
<bigjools> evalentin: wrong channel to ask
<bigjools> try #ubuntu-server
<directhex> Rejected:
<directhex> Server said:
<directhex> not the most descriptive error ever
<mneptok> directhex: do you Telepathy installed?
 * mneptok beams brightly and awaits the punch to the stomach
<directhex> er, yes. but i was too cheap to buy a USB brain wave transmitter
<mneptok> there's the issue. CHEAPSKATE! now, let's wait for someone that may actually be able to help ...
 * mneptok is assuredly not that person
<directhex> /topic implies allenap is that person
 * allenap tries to figure out what was being discussed...
<directhex> allenap, super descriptive error in my email from ppa uploads, as per my first 2 lines on joining
<allenap> bigjools: Have you ever seen what directhex is experiencing?
<james_w> doko just reported the same thing on -ops with an upload from the buildds
<directhex> not just me, then.
<bigjools> allenap: nope but I can look in the log
<bigjools> directhex: what package etc?
<bigjools> and was it from a source upload or a build upload?
<doko> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test/+build/3037972
<directhex> bigjools, mine was a PPA upload via dput of monodevelop-python and monodevelop-java. i suspect doko's logs are more traceable
<bigjools> ok looking into it
<bigjools> ok, one of the librarian instances was down, it's coming back up shortly
<bigjools> please retry failures
<bigjools> directhex: ^
<directhex> dputted, waiting for mail
 * bigjools watches log
<tumbleweed> heh, i just got one too
<directhex> Accepted
<directhex> crisis over! thanks bigjools
<bigjools> directhex: np
<bigjools> sorry for the trouble
<tumbleweed> oh, I got a totally random one from an upload I didn't do
<czajkowski> evening
<exobuzz> still hardware issues with the builders then?
<dobey> launchpad seems to be timing out like crazy right now :(
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: Translation statistics may be incorrect (bug 903532) | Help contact: allenap | https://launchpad.net | Launchpad is open source | This channel is logged
<exobuzz> elmo, surely removing the info regarding builders is going to mean even more questions ? :)
<elmo> exobuzz: AFAIK, there are no longer missing buildds
<exobuzz> well. https://launchpad.net/builders says only 5 i386 builders and a 2 day queue
<exobuzz> although it also shows more than 5 building. heh
<elmo> exobuzz: it says 5 for ubuntu
<exobuzz> guess the stats are behind.
<elmo> exobuzz: the ppa pool has 25 i386 buildds
<exobuzz> aah sorry. misread yeh
<elmo> and it's the ppa pool which flucuates, not the ubuntu onea
<exobuzz> doh
<exobuzz> yeh sorry. read the wrong bit.
<dobey> and the ubuntu ones have 2700 jobs to build :)
<exobuzz> i shall upload my package then
<dobey> i386 not so much
<dobey> err, ppa i386, not so much
#launchpad 2011-12-23
<Kalidarn> hey guys, not sure what Canonical's position or opinion is on the new US law being proposed SOPA, but i noticed that launchpad.net certificates are issued by GoDaddy, an apparent supporter of the controversial law https://pay.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/nmnie/godaddy_supports_sopa_im_transferring_51_domains/
<Kalidarn> http://www.thedomains.com/2011/11/15/here-is-godaddys-statement-in-support-of-the-stop-online-privacy-act-house-hearing-tomorrow/
<Peng> Oh geez
<Kalidarn> though the domains appear to be registered with markmonitor not sure if they're a godaddy reseller though
<Kalidarn> can't say i've done too much research
<Kalidarn> it would appear they aren't, least from what i see so far.
<Kalidarn> Peng: i found this rather amusing https://pay.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/nmnie/godaddy_supports_sopa_im_transferring_51_domains/c3aarjl
<Kalidarn> apparently Bob Patterson has a trash can made out of an elephant's foot.
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Parsons#Elephant_shooting_controversy
<cnd> I uploaded a package to a ppa with an orig tarball that was different than in the ubuntu archives
<cnd> I rebuilt using the same orig tarball, and uploaded without the orig tarball this time
<cnd> but I still got the same error back
<cnd> could the orig tarball I uploaded be stuck in the ppa somehow?
<cnd> to be specific, I'm trying to upload qt4-x11 to ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-staging
<wgrant> cnd: It's not possible to upload a different file with the same name.
<wgrant> That would be a lie, and confuse people and software alike.
<cnd> wgrant, I'm not trying to
<cnd> I did the first time accidentally
<wgrant> Even if the old file is no longer used by a published package in that archive.
<wgrant> You can't upload the same filename with different contents.
<cnd> yes, I'm not trying to do that
<cnd> wgrant, listen to what I'm saying
<cnd> I accidentally uploaded a different tarball
<cnd> now I'm trying to upload again without the tarball, and the source package was built with the correct orig tarball
<cnd> and it's still being rejected
<wgrant> Ah, you didn't say the initial upload of the different tarball was rejected.
<cnd> ahh, ok
<cnd> I just tried uploading with a bumped ubuntu version
<cnd> ~xstaging2 instead of ~xstaging1
<cnd> we'll see if that fixes things
<wgrant> It won't if it is complaining about the orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> What is the error message?
<cnd> still rejected
<cnd> File qt4-x11_4.7.4.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<wgrant> Can you pastebin the dsc?
<cnd> this was the dput output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/779451/
<cnd> the orig tarball wasn't sent
<wgrant> That's not really relevant.
<cnd> this is the dsc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/779454/
<wgrant> the dsc still has the hash of whichever tarball you built against.
<wgrant> Uploading without it won't work.
<cnd> how can I get the hash of the tarball in ubuntu?
<wgrant> Obtain the Ubuntu tarball, and rebuild your source package against it.
<wgrant> No manual dsc hacking, please :)
<cnd> arg, I have the correct orig tarball in ../
<cnd> but it was building against ../build-area/
<wgrant> Hah
<wgrant> Where did the tarball of lies come from?
<wgrant> You should probably destroy it to prevent future mistakes.
<cnd> uscan --download-current-version
<wgrant> o_O
<wgrant> That generates a different one?
<cnd> so either upstream changed it, or ubuntu's tarball isn't really the orig upstream tarball
<wgrant> Yay :/
<cnd> or the watch file is broken :)
<cnd> wgrant, it worked finally
<cnd> thanks!
<wgrant> Excellent.
<czajkowski> morning
<Quintasan> jelmer: Can one change the code import url once it has been set up?
<jelmer> Quintasan: yes, but you have to be a code import admin
<jelmer> Quintasan: I can change one for you if you lik
<Quintasan> jelmer: Splendid, there is more than one, actually we move whole telepathy-kde
<Quintasan> lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-accounts-kcm -> git url is now 	git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-accounts-kcm.git
<Quintasan> lp:~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-approver -> git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde-approver.git
<jelmer> Quintasan: probably easiest to file a questin in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad if there are many
<jelmer> I'm about to head out
<Quintasan> jelmer: Okay. Will do that
<joancreus> i tried to login. i did receive a warning message (somebody might be impersonating you) but not a confirmation code
<joancreus> ideas?
<joancreus> thanks a lot
<joancreus> ?
<joancreus> i've retried but no luck
<joancreus> the same happened
<joancreus> now working
#launchpad 2011-12-24
<allquixotic> Hi -- are there any plans to let project owners customize the font attributes (mainly I care about font size and bold) on the landing page of their project on launchpad? I have a lot of information I want to present, and it's much easier to digest for a reader if it's somewhat organized and split up by large section headings, etc. Like imagine reading a typical wikipedia article with the entire thing in the same font... not very
<allquixotic>  readable because it's not easy to find the part you are looking for.
<allquixotic> Mostly interested in the "Description" section, not the rest
<dobey> i don't think there are any plans for wiki text on project pages
<dobey> though it has been suggested several times to allow wikis for projects
<dobey> but i don't think it's planned to implement it
<allquixotic> *sigh* ok, thanks. I'll have to find some other place to host a homepage then and link people back to launchpad for the code/bugs/etc. Very sub-optimal, but better than "wall of text" style homepage on Launchpad. :/
<wgrant> allquixotic, dobey: Actually, a few weeks back poolie added support for markdown on project homepages. But it's not fully tested yet, so it's not switched on on production.
<dobey> wgrant: oh; interesting
<wgrant> Once we've got some stuff sorted out, we should be rolling it out to other text fields across LP earlyish next year
<dobey> allquixotic: do you really need that much text though? more than a paragraph seems a bit much.
<Resistance> anyone else getting lag from LP?
<jmarsden> I'm getting a signature verification error when dput'ing a source.changes file to PPAs... gpg --verify locally says the file is fine.  Any ideas where to look for a solution?  The exact error message from dput is: 550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')", "(7, 1, u'General error')"] : Permission denied.
<dobey> jmarsden: wait a few minutes and see if they were actually uploaded to the PPA. i think you can just ignore the error
<jmarsden> Oh... OK... that's weird, but will do :)
<dobey> yeah; it happens sometimes, though i'm not sure why. and this week is probably not the best time to get answers about it :)
<Ampelbein> jmarsden: That's bug 798957 most likely
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "PPA Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798957
<dobey> yeah, that'd be it
<jmarsden> OK, thanks.
<czajkowski> Nollaig Shona Dhuit / Merry Christmas
<eugynon> Merry Christmas czajkowski :)
<eugynon> Hope people had a good time.
#launchpad 2011-12-25
<nigelb> could someone remove https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/364244/comments/9 for spam please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 364244 in skype (Ubuntu) "The webcamera is activated when the system returns to sleep." [Undecided,Invalid]
<Ampelbein> nigelb: it might be more useful to ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad, with the holidays and stuff it might get overlooked on irc.
<tumbleweed> yeah, I never get anywhere with spam reports on IRC
<nigelb> tumbleweed: I was hoping someone in Australia was already up.
<nigelb> It is known to happen ;)
<MerryResistance> i hate to say it, but fwiw, it IS a holiday... :P
<tumbleweed> and most of us are geeks... :P
<MerryResistance> well its a holiday here but the rest of the family hasnt arrived ;P
<dobey> nigelb: it appears to be hidden already
<nigelb> HA :)
<nigelb> tumbleweed: Exactly ;)
<dobey> tomorrow is a holiday; toady is sunday :)
<nigelb> Today is Monday :D
 * nigelb waves from the future
<dobey> there is only Zulu.
<Ampelbein> bah. I suppose noone is there to deal with the wonderful person that is the submitter of bug 908609
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 908609 in Ubuntu "Your cocksucking piece-of-shit OS sucks donkey ass." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/908609
<dobey> Ampelbein: dealt
<Ampelbein> dobey: Thank you very much!
 * Ampelbein gives dobey a extra sugary cookie
<phillw> hi, merry Christmas, Is there any staffer about...
<wgrant> nigelb: Already up at 5am? :)
<wgrant> phillw: Hi
<phillw> hi wgrant
<phillw> I am struggling setting up a new team for lubuntu... seems to go round in circles... log on.. then register, which logs me out
<wgrant> phillw: That sounds less than ideal. You have cookies enablement for *.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> s/enablement/enabled/
<phillw> I have not have problems in the past... my cookies seem to be okay with lp?
<wgrant> "then register, which logs me out" <- what do you mean "register"?
<phillw> wgrant: this is as far as I can get.. even logged in... https://help.launchpad.net/Lubuntu-QA
<wgrant> phillw: How did you get there?
<wgrant> phillw: To register a team you go to https://launchpad.net/ and click "Register a team"
<wgrant> While logged into your normal account.
<phillw> I created a new area under the lp system same as we have for https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops I'm guessing I messed up the new one?
<wgrant> lubuntu-irc-ops was created using the method I suggested.
<wgrant> How did you create Lubuntu QA?
<phillw> wgrant: I followed the instructions....
<wgrant> Which instructions?
<wgrant> You don't want to create a new account -- accounts are for people or robots.
<phillw> the ones that lp gives you.
<wgrant> LP gives lots of different instructions for different things :)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning is what you want to follow
<phillw> wgrant: oddly enough, I followed those instructions
<wgrant> That shouldn't have taken you anywhere near help.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Which step took you there?
<phillw> wgrant: I got up to https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/MailingLists on reading but could not create the initial area :(
<wgrant> phillw: You need to create the team before you get onto mailing lists.
<phillw> wgrant: Thart is what is blocking me!
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<wgrant> First link on the help page I mentioned :)
<phillw> wgrant: phillw@phillw.net is already registered in Launchpad and is associated with Phill Whiteside.
<wgrant> The lubuntu-qa team's email address is probably not your email address.
<wgrant> If there is a mailing list, you could use that. Otherwise leave it blank.
<phillw> wgrant: thank you. I do keep trying to get an admin who fully knows both lp and freenode. Untill then, they are stuck with me asking you guys for help :)
<wgrant> Heh
<phillw> wgrant:  you are possibly aware of what happened with our last SII mod. All I can say, is thankyou to you guys to get things sorted for us.
<phillw> (not lubuntu,, this was thesii team)
<wgrant> Heh, yes...
<phillw> as an fellow admin, you know that we simply try to enable what our 'bosses' (devs) ask for. We are the oil that lubricates the engine. Always forgottten, unless it is not there :)
#launchpad 2012-12-17
<frathgeber> lifeless: to me it seemed like a loggerhead bug. my understanding is that bazaar.launchpad.net runs loggerhead, is that correct?
<frathgeber> launchpad itself doesn't provide any automatic facility for downloading tarballs that i'm aware of (apart from explicitly uploaded files listed in downloads)
<frathgeber> wgrant: would you agree?
<wgrant> I would
<wgrant> But
<wgrant> I would also strongly discourage you from using /tarball in an automated fashion
<wgrant> Given that it's unauthenticated
<wgrant> Oh, you're using HTTPS, at least
<wgrant> But it still seems odd to do that rather than just use a release tarball
<frathgeber> yes, i agree it's not a very safe thing to do
<frathgeber> although since i'm getting a tarball of an open source project it's not the same a blindly getting and installing some binary files
<frathgeber> and i'm using https
<frathgeber> i'm trying to find a way of specifying dependencies hosted on lauchpad as a dependency in a python setup.py and automatically install it via setuptools
<frathgeber> which don't support bzr repositories...
<frathgeber> so tarballs are my only option if the revision i depend on hasn't been released yet (be it on launchpad or PyPi)
<frathgeber> but as detailed in my bug report the loggerhead tarballs don't work either because of the odd folder structure they contain
<Saviq> is there some backlog for publishing, now? my packages have built 1 hour ago, but are still not publisheD?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: thanks! upload was processed at 4 AM :P
<stokachu> is it a known issue that viewing build logs within a private ppa returns 'no such resource'?
<stokachu> webops, ^
<slank> stokachu: that happens with chrome, I know
<gnuoy> stokachu, its not a known issue to me
<stokachu> ah ok im using chrome 23
<slank> try firefox
<stokachu> ok ill test that right quick
<slank> I've had luck with that before
<stokachu> slank: youre right it works in firefox
<achiang> hello, LP seems to be taking a very long time in generating diffs. expected behavior? see raring series - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/valgrind
<sinzui> achiang, it happens from time to time. if can ask a webops on #launchpad-ops to unscan the branch to get lp to try again
<gnuoy> sinzui, achiang, I have my finger hovering over the unscan button
<sinzui> gnuoy, I don't see which branch needs fixing
<gnuoy> me neither
<achiang> sinzui: gnuoy: do you need a branch name from me?
<gnuoy> yes pls
<achiang> sinzui: gnuoy: i actually don't know what it would be. it wasn't a bzr branch, it was just a package upload
<sinzui> achiang, sorry, I thought you were talking about branch diffs which do get stuck
<sinzui> achiang, package diffs have been stuck for a little over a day.
<achiang> sinzui: ok, so just keep waiting?
<sinzui> achiang, I asked on webops if haetae needs intervention
<sinzui> achiang, we have disabled package diffs because there one or more are filling the machine. We may not have them for another 2 days
<achiang> sinzui: ok, thanks
<Rafael_JB> Hi i have a tipical problem using bzr with launchpad in a new computer, i have not permission to get or push branches due to ssh keys, i'd need some help, i cannot remember how this ssh configuration works
<Rafael_JB> I copied my ~/.ssh directory from my old computer, why isn't it enought to can use my ssh with laynchpad bazaar branches?
<dobey> Rafael_JB: does "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net" show a problem with connecting at some point?
<dobey> Rafael_JB: and what does "bzr whoami" show?
<dobey> Rafael_JB: maybe you need to do "bzr lp-login"
<Rafael_JB> dobey: look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445725/
<Rafael_JB> dobey: files with my key pair are not .ssh/id_rsa and .ssh/id_dsa, they have a different name
<Rafael_JB> in my old computer that worked fine
<dobey> well i don't know why ssh isn't finding them, but that's not a bzr issue
<dobey> or launchpad
<Rafael_JB> how can i tell bzr to look for key pair in the right files?
<dobey> Rafael_JB: add an entry to ~/.ssh/config for bazaar.launchpad.net i guess?
<Rafael_JB> dobey: I read about that file before, where there are a file example?
<Rafael_JB> looking for it.. thnaks
<dobey> man ssh_config
<Rafael_JB> dobey: I have created a new ssh key, and i have added it to .ssh/config file, and I still have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445772/
<TheLordOfTime> did you upload the SSH pubkey to Launchpad?
<TheLordOfTime> if you didn't you missed a step.
<Rafael_JB> yes i have upload it to launchpad
<shadeslayer> hi, I'm trying to setup code imports for some projects but bzr fails to import them saying it has submodules when the project does not have submodules
<shadeslayer> for eg : https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-auth-handler
<shadeslayer> or this : https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-send-file and https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-kded-module
<dobey> shadeslayer: did they used to have submodules?
<shadeslayer> dobey: apparently
<shadeslayer> ( Before I joined the project it seems )
<dobey> yeah, if there are submodules anywhere in the history, it's a problem
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> that sucks
<dobey> well, the import does pull the history; not only the last revision. so it would need to be able to handle submodules to deal with any revisions which have submodules
<dobey> and yes, submodules do suck :)
<TheLordOfTime> Rafael_JB, you said  you created a *new* ssh key, you did upload that new key's pubkey right?
<TheLordOfTime> just making sure you actually did that ;P
<shadeslayer> dobey: hehe, well ... how can I make it work? :P
<dobey> shadeslayer: add submodules support to bzr/bzr-git?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> anyway around that ? :P
<dobey> add git support to launchpad? :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<dobey> or add support for only grabbing the latest revision and just ignoring history
<Rafael_JB> yes TheLordOfTime, i uploaded it
<dobey> Rafael_JB: it may take some time to propagate
<Rafael_JB> :(
<dobey> Rafael_JB: try again now?
<Rafael_JB> still not working, same error
<dobey> does ssh -v show the correct key being used?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> dobey: doing a git fast-export and then doing a bzr fast-import seems to work
<Rafael_JB> not sure, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445810/
<Rafael_JB> this is the ~/.ssh/config content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1445814/
<d_ed> Hi, I'm importing a branch from git into bzr via launchpad, is there a way to run git filter-branch inbetween git the bzr import?
<d_ed> we're trying to import a git module that _did_ use a submodule, but doesn't any more.
<d_ed> bzr can't handle that so throws an error - however, given we only care about the head, it's not a relevant error.
<Rafael_JB> the ssh key only is working if I leave the default key filename
<d__ed> edit, ignore my comments, I'm saying the same thing as shadeslayer, didn't know he'd asked.
<dobey> Rafael_JB: it looks like you're trying to use 2 home directories?
<Rafael_JB> dobey: yes, I wish not have to create a key for each home or computer I use
<dobey> shadeslayer: i don't think the imports do any sort of exporting from git. it's bzr-git talking directly to the git server to pull the data, iirc. so to do that, you'd need to fix bzr-git to work that way. and then fix launchpad to use the fixed version, and to expose the option to do that in some manner
<shadeslayer> hm
<dobey> Rafael_JB: also have you done "bzr lp-login" on the computer in question?
<Rafael_JB> dobey: yes I did
<Rafael_JB> now in this cumputer i did push sucessfully, but forced to leave the default key pair files (id_rsa, id_rsa.pub)
<dobey> well you only have one public key listed on launchpad
<dobey> i have no way of telling you which file it is on your computer though
<dobey> it seems like your problem is that you're trying to make a complex problem out of something simple, and creating a broken configuration in the process. there is nothing wrong with bzr or launchpad.
<Rafael_JB> what must i do to can run bzr push lp:project instead of bzr push lp:~eaglescreen/project/trunk and what is the difference?
<ricotz> two pretty sticky build there - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/4064753 -- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/4064745
<dobey> Rafael_JB: if lp:~eaglescreen/project/trunk is the targeted branch for the trunk series on the project, then lp:project will push to that branch
<dobey> ricotz: ugh. yeah, arm seems to be doing this quite a bit :(
<Rafael_JB> dobey: are they the same repository?
<dobey> Rafael_JB: yes. well, assuming that the trunk series is the development focus, anyway. lp:project is an alias to the development focus branch. lp:project/series is an alias to the branch for that series of that project
<ricotz> dobey, i see, although i am seeing freezes with chindi** builders too while the package is running x11-related (headless) tests
<ricotz> dobey, or other things, pretty reproducible with certain packages
<dobey> ricotz: i think there are some issues perhaps with qemu and building for arm with it on x86 machines in chroots. though i don't know what the issues are exactly
<dobey> ricotz: for the u1 nightlies builds, when this happens, it's almost always showing the same thing in the build log for the stuck builds; unpacking glib2.0-bin or something
<ricotz> btw chindi** are amd64/i386 builders
<dobey> ricotz: i haven't noticed any issues with running our tests under xvfb on any builders; and that's something we do plenty of in u1
<ricotz> dobey, yeah, the "wani**" problem is qemu
<bloouup> Hey, really quick, I am getting kind of sick receiving so much email. It's not too much information, just I don't like having sometimes 50-100 emails of bug notifications a day.
<bloouup> Is it possible to subscribe to some kind of daily digest so I can keep up with everything without having one email every single time something changes?
#launchpad 2012-12-18
<pabs3> is there a way to update the description of a bug using the email interface?
<pabs3> based on the wiki page about it there does not seem to be: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<wgrant> pabs3: The email interface lets you specify the description when filing a new bug, but it can't change a description afterwards.
<wgrant> Only the API and web UI can do that.
<pabs3> ok
<bac> hi jam
<czajkowski> bac: loving the pics
<czajkowski> looks so pretty there right now
<bac> czajkowski: it is, and warm
<bac> czajkowski: we've cooled down to a high of 29C today
<czajkowski> bac: no need to rub it in mister! I'm at a mild 7C here today, with no rain or snow :-)
<semiosis> yesterday i uploaded to my ppa, as i normally do, and i got a rejection email from launchpad saying my ppa did not exist in another user's account
<czajkowski> semiosis: what are the ac names?
<semiosis> i uploaded a second time and then got the acceptance email
<semiosis> ac names?
<czajkowski> you siad another users ac
<czajkowski> what is your ac name and the other ac name
<semiosis> assuming ac = account
<semiosis> mine is semiosis, others is trevormosey
<semiosis> i can forward you the rejection email if you like
<czajkowski> semiosis: no it's ok for a moment
<czajkowski> sinzui: have you ever heard of anything like this happening before ??
<semiosis> timestamp on the email is 18:15 EST (-0500)
<semiosis> in case that helps
<czajkowski> I've no access to any of the mails
<sinzui> hmm
<sinzui> semiosis, have you confirmed the incoming lines in your ~/.dput.cf points to your lp-id
<semiosis> sinzui: i use it often and it's always worked... like i said, i re-uploaded the same thing a second time and it worked like normal
<semiosis> didnt change anything on 2nd try
<sinzui> oh
<sinzui> are you certain that the odd reject was for your package...it was not really an email to someone elses about their package?
 * sinzui wants to see the raw email to investigate further
<jo-erlend> when a bug I'm subscribed to is marked as a duplicate of another, then I automatically get subscribed to the other one, yes?
<semiosis> sinzui: pm me your addr
<dobey> jo-erlend: afaik, yes
<semiosis> to recap, sinzui pointed me toward https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/684450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684450 in Launchpad itself "Totally unrelated PPA referenced in subject of upload rejection email" [High,Triaged]
<semiosis> which describes a typoed ppa causing this rejection
<semiosis> and on closer inspection, i /did/ typo it :(
<semiosis> but must have fixed that and forgot (it was late) on the 2nd try
<jo-erlend> does LP have a REST API or something? For instance if I'd like to include a few specifics about one particular bug in an external website?
<tsimpson> jo-erlend: it does https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<tsimpson> it's actually what ubot5 uses to get bug information
<dobey> is there any way to inform consumers of a certain PPA that they should switch to a different PPA?
<sinzui> dobey, no
<sinzui> its would be nice to help people transition.
<dobey> indeed
<jo-erlend> tsimpson, heh, thanks. I should've realized that. :)
<czajkowski> sinzui: you were commenting on the answer yesterday re email address being added to the LP profile, any ideas what is up there?
<sinzui> czajkowski, wgrant was going to test his won loco address
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> shall I assign it to him
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/216823
<sinzui> czajkowski, Canonical's servers could be losing some or all loco addresses
<czajkowski> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/216931  I'm also struggling with today :/
<czajkowski> sinzui: we'd surely have had more issues than 1 person though
<sinzui> yes.
<sinzui> wgrant suspects his own loco is blocked.
<xnox> czajkowski: that format of branch may require an older version of bzr to clone.
<xnox> czajkowski: something like the one shipped in lucid, or maybe even before that.
<xnox> czajkowski: redirect the question to bzr folks ;-)
<dobey> xnox: you could "bzr upgrade lp:~user/project/branch" to upgrade the branch on the server without needing a local checkout
<xnox> dobey: sure but does local and/or launchpad bzr still know about " RepositoryFormatKnitPack5RichRoot "
<xnox> ?
<dobey> xnox: yes
<dobey> xnox: the problem isn't that bzr can't handle it. it's that the branch is stacked on a branch that has been upgraded, and the versions are in conflict, so bzr can't resolve the history
<shadeslayer> I believe nasl is broken, chroot issue, could someone fix it?
<shadeslayer> maxb: ping
<shadeslayer> maxb: I remember that you had some setup where you pushed some failing imports for project neon manually
<shadeslayer> could you tell me what setup you used?
<shadeslayer> ( iirc you said you did a git fast-export and then a bzr fast-import )
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, quick question about karma if I may :)
<ActionParsnip> How much karma is a request for information worth, an answer worth and a question being marked as solved worth please?
<czajkowski> ActionParsnip: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<ActionParsnip> it doesn't give any actual numbers though
<ActionParsnip> like "If a user reports a question as solved you get 100 karma" etc
<shadeslayer> usually answering questions on launchpad gives you ton of karna
<shadeslayer> *karma
<shadeslayer> but 'don't judge people by their karma' is my usual policy :P
<ActionParsnip> true but I'm after the actual numbers, do they exist please?
<ActionParsnip> Just seeing how long it will take me to overtake Martin Pitt :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Its close now so I'm treating it like a game
<shadeslayer> I thought cjwatson had the highest karma
<ActionParsnip> Nar, it's Martin, then me
<ActionParsnip> watson is #4
<shadeslayer> apparently not
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> gee .. I only just touched 11K
<shadeslayer> I think the highest I had was 14K
<czajkowski> kinda explains it herehttps://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma#How_Launchpad_calculates_the_score_for_each_type_of_work
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its all good tough :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: yeah :P
<czajkowski> but tis only karma nobody looks at it tbh
<czajkowski> and it does decrease over time
<shadeslayer> ^
<ActionParsnip> Its why I keep it up. I'm gonna be the top :)
<shadeslayer> then some sneaky ubuntu dev will try and topple you
<ActionParsnip> i'll ust keep pushing. I have few ubuntu issues so its the only way I can learn my OS
<shadeslayer> :D
<ActionParsnip> just started a job today with a tonne my Linux in. Lots of Mandriva and Debian servers :)
<dobey> i wonder how much karma i'd get for a launchpad branch to remove karma
<lifeless> all the karma
<dobey> heh
<maxb> shadeslayer: hi
<maxb> So, last time the problem was simply that Launchpad wasn't running a new enough version of bzr and bzr-git
<maxb> So it was simply a matter of having trunk versions installed, and doing a cron-ed 'bzr pull && bzr push'
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> maxb: well ... we're facing issues with a git repo which *had* a submodule
<shadeslayer> and doing a git fast export and bzr fast import seems to work
<shadeslayer> but that opens up security holes if I do it on a server with my private ssh key on the server
<maxb> Oh, right. The stalled nature of bzr nested trees support is a real pain
<maxb> I'm not particularly familiar with the incremental abilities of fast-import/export
<shadeslayer> well ... uhh .. I don't care about the history really :P
<shadeslayer> my primary concern is mainly that bzr should have the latest and greatest code from the repo
<maxb> Re security - presumably the only bit you need a ssh key is for uploading the result to launchpad?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> plus I've never been able to get ssh-agent to work properly, so that's another issue that would need to be looked into
<maxb> In which case it sounds like a good place to use a secondar/dedicated account
<shadeslayer> hm?
<maxb> * secondary
<shadeslayer> ah a *secondary* account
<shadeslayer> sounds like it
<shadeslayer> maxb: ever had ssh-agent successfully run on a server? :P
<maxb> Why would you need an agent?
<shadeslayer> oh passwordless ssh key?
<maxb> If it's a dedicated account, I don't see any harm in letting the key be passwordless
<shadeslayer> right
<maxb> I have a secondary account for cron-driven PPA uploads, for example
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> I think this is the first time I'm actually logging out of launchpad
<maxb> :-)
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> my email address's are all registered with LP
<maxb> Create a dedicated one?
<shadeslayer> *nod*
#launchpad 2012-12-19
<shadeslayer> maxb: thanks for the tips, I've setup a cron job that's doing the pushing etc
<achiang> 'allo, can someone explain to me why https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/0.9.4.1-0ubuntu2.1 does not appear in my own /+related-packages ?
<persia> achiang: Back when I reviewed candidates as part of the DMB, I found that there were any number of unexpected cases where uploads wouldn't be reflected there.  Unless you're expecting to dig into the code based on the trace of this specific issue, my recommendation is not to worry about it (and just document it on your wiki page if you're intending to use it as data for a DMB application).  You do show as the uploader according to the precise-change
<achiang> persia: yep, it's definitely about getting data to apply as a developer
<persia> (In general, since the attribution cleanup of the -changes posting several years back, I've generally found these to be a better view for attribution purposes)
<achiang> persia: ok, thanks. i'll just note it on my wiki page
<persia> Yeah, just document it.  I can no longer speak for the DMB, but we used to not care whether it was in +related, so long as it was listed somewhere (although some DMB members might not actually look anywhere else, if they're feeling lazy or in a rush)
<achiang> to be frank, i wouldn't know where else to look for someone else's packages, which is why i was concerned that it didn't show up in +related :)
<persia> The dilligent might have complete -changes archives indexed with notmuch :)
<achiang> wow. heh. :)
<persia> Not that wow: one can download the mboxes from lists.ubuntu.com, so it's only ~1hr to set up (and a few minutes a month to keep up to date, if one doesn't feel like subscribing and filtering mail)
<achiang> i see
<wgrant> achiang: Um, hasn't that only been published for four hours?
<wgrant> I'd wait more than a couple of hours before panicking that an expensive report hasn't updated yet.
<wgrant> (it'll probably update in the next few hours)
<achiang> wgrant: thanks for the insight
<ockham> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/217174 anyone? (LP admins, that is)
<czajkowski> ockham: mailing list is purged
<ockham> czajkowski: thx a bunch!
<czajkowski> ockham: I already did the rename for your other project earlier on
<ockham> czajkowski: yeah, i noticed! thx for that too, i already marked that question as answered!
<demosfere> hi, i'm trying to build recipe for branch "mutter" using lp:~gnome3-team/mutter/ubuntu but it gives me an error with building process :bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Source' , any solution please?
<roadmr> hey folks! I have a question about the Launchpad.login_with method in launchpadlib. Is there a way to know if valid credentials exist *before* calling login_with?
<roadmr> the thing is, I'm calling it from a script that needs to run from cron, and if login_with wants credentials, it pops up a browser and just stalls; I'd like it to instead notify on stdout and exit, so a user can then log into the server and run the script with e.g. --perform-login to manually specify the credentials
<kirkland> deryck: czajkowski: howdy!  I have a commercial-LP question for you...
<kirkland> deryck: czajkowski: my commercial LP licenses expire next month, but I bought renewals -- if I apply them to my account now, does it "append" 12 months to my service, or does my renewal date reset to "now" as opposed to Jan 15?
<deryck> kirkland, hi there.  You know, I don't know.  sinzui, do you know?
<sinzui> kirkland, yes, it appends
<kirkland> sinzui: perfect!  thanks.
<sinzui> you can buy many years worth and apply them too
<kirkland> sinzui: well, frankly, I just wanted to buy 2 more days, since the end of the world is friday...
<kirkland> sinzui: but I added a whole year, "just in case" :-)
<sinzui> :)
#launchpad 2012-12-20
 * mpt is amused that someone has "Required input is missing." as their Launchpad display name
<czajkowski> never amses me the strange nicks people have o htere
<bac> hi gmb
<mpt> And in bug 1084120, we have The Attack of the Greasemonkey Scripts: a bug reporter surrounded by one bot and two humans pretending to be bots
<ubot5> bug 1084120 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "'indicator-appmenu': missing version " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084120
<czajkowski> mpt: it's not a LP bug
<mpt> I know
<mpt> At least not directly :-)
<roadmr> hey folks! Anybody know of a way to make Launchpad.login_with *not* block if credentials don't exist? instead of it launching a browser I'd like it to return with an error or exception
<tboat> hey all, currently some guys are trolling/hate spamming a bug, was wondering if anyone could remove their posts/them from mailing list
<tboat> or how to get in contact with someone who could do so
<XRS1> i have no powers there, but it would help if you stated which bug
<tboat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/samba4/+bug/988509
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "setoption.pl is not executable" [High,Triaged]
<tboat> just head to the bottom
<tboat> is there an email address i can write to for launchpad to get some mod or someone to get rid of these hecklers on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/samba4/+bug/988509
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 988509 in samba4 (Ubuntu Precise) "setoption.pl is not executable" [High,Triaged]
<roadmr> tboat: did you try in #ubuntu-bugs? maybe someone there can help
<tboat> haha ill try again, was there like 30 minutes ago and got bounced to here
<roadmr> tboat: actually, please post a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tboat> awesome, exactly what i was looking for thank you!
#launchpad 2012-12-21
<micahg> how far behind is the launchpad diff generator?
<micahg> for queues
<hyperair> behind? do we really make uploads faster than we can generate diffs?
<StevenK> The packagediff script has been disabled for a while, so it has a backlog
<micahg> StevenK: is it running again?  is there an ETA for it to catch up?
<StevenK> Yes, it's running, and I've honestly not looked at the backlog
<micahg> gah, it's at least 3 days behind
<searchfgold6789> Would this be the correct place to ask: What is the criteria for marking a bug as a duplicate?
<benji> searchfgold6789: I don't know of an official definition, I suspect it differs between projects.  A guideline I like to use is that two bugs are duplicates if fixing one would fix the other and vice versa.
<searchfgold6789> benji: Thank you!
<benji> my pleasure
<TheLordOfTime> I was going to ask whether the bug was in Ubuntu or another launchpad project :P
<TheLordOfTime> if its in Ubuntu, they should've asked in #ubuntu-bugs, that's where bugsquad hangs out :P
#launchpad 2012-12-22
<smspillaz> is ssh access to bazaar.lp.net down for anyone else?
<smspillaz> seems to be hanging in offering the ECDSA pubkey
<smspillaz> weird, its back up again after a reboot
<smspillaz> must have just been me
#launchpad 2013-12-16
<tsmithe> Hi, I spent yesterday trying to debug a mysterious build failure on amd64: "Session terminated, terminating shell ... after 150 minutes of inactivity". It turned out that it was because the memory requirements of my source under g++ were too high (around ~3.9GiB), so I refactored it to use at peak ~1.1GiB. Is there somewhere where limitations such as these are listed? The build log says "Build needed 02:31:09, 12892k disk space" -- it might help if it
<tsmithe>  could measure peak RAM usage. Or at least die in a more meaningful way..!
<tsmithe> (NB, this was only in a PPA)
<wgrant> tsmithe: It's not really feasible to give a better error message. In that case the build probably just timed out because it was thrashing.
<wgrant> The normal buildd VM configurations have 2 or 4GiB of RAM allocated.
<tsmithe> wgrant, hmm. OK. Thrashing swap, you mean? Couldn't there be an OOM killer and specific log message? Though I suppose mine is probably a fairly unusual case.
<tsmithe> (And luckily, I had some suspicion as to its cause anyway)
<wgrant> It never actually OOMed
<wgrant> If it OOMed you'd get a nice Killed
<wgrant> It was just swapping heavily
<wgrant> And yeah, quite unusual that things get that big
<wgrant> webkit's crept over the limit a couple of times, but then they have to split it up to make it buildable in the 3GiB address space available on x86.
<tsmithe> wgrant, I think it's a gcc thing; it built fine on i686.
<tsmithe> I do a lot of similar C++ template instantiations over various different types
<tsmithe> and the library I'm using is header-only. So there's a lot of stuff for gcc to think about.. I just split the template instantiations out into other object files, and it's fine.
<dpm> wgrant, the Launchpad Translations Coordinators team recently got a bunch of e-mails relating to translation import failures. Looking at them, they seem genuine failures due to syntax errors that weren't caught upstream. These are reported by gettext. However, when running gettext 0.18.1 on my machine, it does not actually report those errors. What version of gettext is Launchpad using for checking errors in imported .po files?
<wgrant> dpm: the servers that that code is running on use gettext 0.17
<wgrant> I think that's probably what's in use.
<dpm> wgrant, ah, that might explain it then. It seems that was the version that was shipped in Lucid. Is there any reason why we haven't updated gettext?
<wgrant> dpm: The servers are still running lucid
<wgrant> We'll hopefully fix that early next year
<dpm> wgrant, ok, not a big issue, thanks
<cjwatson> dpm: (that's https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=62272)
<cjwatson> who's working on that ticket now, btw?  there've been no updates on it since the IS squad rotation
<cjwatson> pjdc used to update it weekly or so
<dpm> ack, thanks cjwatson
<ricotz> hello, maybe an admin can take a look at this build while it is active which will get stuck on every qemu based builder https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa/+build/5341252
<TrinitronX> what is the recommended way to have launchpad build a package against multiple distributions of Ubuntu?
<TrinitronX> I've uploaded a package for 13.10 (saucy) to a PPA, and I want to add the same package for 12.04 (precise).  So I've changed 'saucy' to 'precise' in the debian/changelog file, rebuilt source package & uploaded via dput to my PPA but am getting an error:
<TrinitronX> File mypackage_1.2.3-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz already exists in <LOCATION>, but uploaded version has different contents.
<dobey> you should append ~$UBUNTUVERSION.1 to the version in debian/changelog.
<dobey> such as 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~12.04.1 and 1.2.4-0ubuntu1~13.10.1
<TrinitronX> ok thanks!  Is this convention documented anywhere?
<dobey> on the PPA help page, yes
<TrinitronX> ok, I managed to find it: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<apevec> hi, I was running script setting OpenStack Havana 2013.2.1 bugs to FixReleased and LP said to me: At least 4 queries/external actions issued in 0.98 seconds OOPS-13500bba52a398e7e948fa66cc85e298
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-13500bba52a398e7e948fa66cc85e298
<apevec> hmm, I cannot access oops site
<lifeless> wgrant: / StevenK: - you guys up yet ? :)
<apevec> do I need to fix the script?
<apevec> I've been using https://github.com/markmc/openstack-lp-scripts/blob/master/process-fixcommitted-bugs.py
<lifeless> apevec: its 0800 their time, may need to be a little patient
<apevec> lifeless, sure, I'll try that other script in the meantime
<apevec> 2200 here :)
<apevec> this one: https://github.com/openstack-infra/release-tools/blob/master/process_bugs.py
<dobey> apevec: adding a little throttling to your script probably wouldn't hurt
<apevec> dobey, so it does think I'm DoSing it
<apevec> dobey, thanks, I'll try that
<lifeless> dobey: apevec: there isn't any default throttling on LP
<lifeless> unless things have changed massively
<apevec> lifeless, dobey - so time.sleep(1) doesn't help, and it looks like it's failing on bug 1257293 which has lots of tasks, maybe that's the issue?
<ubot5> bug 1257293 in Keystone havana "[messaging] QPID broadcast RPC requests to all servers for a given topic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257293
<lifeless> apevec: possibly, but once we get the trace from the OOPS it will be trivially clear.
<lifeless> anything else is black box guessing
<dobey> apevec: are you tryi8ng to close all the tasks?
<apevec> dobey, no, script runs per projects, this run was for nova
<apevec> fyi, skipping two fat bugs 1257293 1257293 enabled script to process other bugs
<ubot5> bug 1257293 in Keystone havana "[messaging] QPID broadcast RPC requests to all servers for a given topic" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257293
<lifeless> StevenK: ^
<apevec> funnily enough, changing them through web ui worked
<apevec> oops, above was double-paste error, fat ones are 1257293 and 1251757
#launchpad 2013-12-17
<pmjdebruijn> I'm having an issue with a PPA build
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160015601/upload_5356618_log.txt
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160015571/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.https-everywhere_3.4.3-1pmjdebruijn1~precise_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<pmjdebruijn> the source tarball has proper dates
<geser> pmjdebruijn: did you also check the dates within the .xpi file itself?
<geser> the mentioned file comes from unzipping the .xpi file
<pmjdebruijn> btw, the fun thing is, this is a backport from debian.org :)
<pmjdebruijn> geser: isn't the .xpi generated by the packaging?
<pmjdebruijn> there is no .xpi file in the source tarball
<geser> I don't think the Debian archive has the same check for the dates
<pmjdebruijn> apparently
<pmjdebruijn> I built 3.4.1 a while ago without any issues
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> makexpi.sh
<pmjdebruijn> stops using zip
<pmjdebruijn> but those python magic
<pmjdebruijn> but some...
<geser> so it looks like the .xpi is generated and then "installed" (unpacked again) into the staging directory. at this step the mentioned file gets the wrong timestamp (for whatever reason)
<pmjdebruijn> oh ****
<pmjdebruijn> this is intentional
<pmjdebruijn>  DEFAULT_DATE = (1980,1,1,0,0,0)
<pmjdebruijn> https://gitweb.torproject.org/https-everywhere.git/blob/HEAD:/utils/zipfile_deterministic.py
<pmjdebruijn> to have byte-for-byte identical files
<geser> then touch the mentioned file after "install-xpi" gets called to fix the timestamp for the deb
<pmjdebruijn> well it's easier to revert to zip again
<pmjdebruijn> like in 3.4.1 version
<pmjdebruijn> since I'd otherwise have to recurse the whole tree
<pmjdebruijn> geser: thanks for the hints btw, just pushed new builds
<pmjdebruijn> if it all works out, I'll give the Debian maintainer a bump about this (since I guess they won't like weirdly timestamped files on the filesystem as well)
<geser> pmjdebruijn: there is a lintian check for files older than 20 years (package-contains-ancient-file) but it only checks the year <= 1975
<pmjdebruijn> ah
<pmjdebruijn> I just mailed the debian maintainer with a patch though
<pmjdebruijn> it's a trivial patch, comment one line, uncomment another
<shadeslayer_> https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/blue-shell/vokoscreen < seems to be failing to connect to the importer?
<cjwatson> shadeslayer_: looking
<shadeslayer_> thx
<cjwatson> shadeslayer_: I've made a sysadmin request to fix the config in question
<shadeslayer_> cjwatson: thanks alot
<shadeslayer_> cjwatson: any clue how long that will take? This is somewhat time sensitive
<cjwatson> should be minutes rather than hours, but I can't say exactly
<shadeslayer_> awesome
 * shadeslayer_ will wait for a couple of hours
<me4oslav> anyone here that knows how to deal with import error from GIT to BZR?
<dobey> what error?
<me4oslav> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~numix/numix-icon-theme-circle/numix-icon-theme-circle and https://code.launchpad.net/~numix/numix-icon-theme/numix-icon-theme
<me4oslav> the latest two import errors on both pages
<dobey> looks like that requires IS poking
<me4oslav> meaning?
<dobey> meaning it looks like a problem contacting another canonical server
<me4oslav> so, I should just wait 'til it is fixed from canonical?
<dobey> me4oslav: i've pinged admins about it
<me4oslav> dobey: awesome. Notify me when they nail it with a big hammer :)
<slackner> wgrant: i assume that this is not what an bzr import should look like? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/160067358/pipelight-wine-compholio-wine-compholio-daily.log
#launchpad 2013-12-18
<excalibr> Is there way to find all that bug reports that you marked as affecting you
<tsimpson> excalibr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~/+affectingbugs
<excalibr> thank you!
<tachyons> hi
<tachyons> need help
<dobey> lies
<tachyons> hi
<tachyons> is it possible to upload an individual file using dput?
<tachyons> dpm_
<cjwatson> no, dput's entire job is to upload a .changes file and everything referenced by it
<cjwatson> that's the unit of upload
<tachyons> for eg, is to possible to avoid reuploading sourceorig in case of build failure
<tachyons> due to control file
<cjwatson> you do that by not changing the upstream version and not building with -sa
<tachyons> cjwatson,
<cjwatson> if you just bump the part of the version after "-", then the .changes file won't include the orig and so it won't be reuploaded
<tachyons> <<just bump the part of the version after "-">> where? I am a noobie in packaging
<cjwatson> debian/changelog
<cjwatson> "dch -i" will generally do the right thing for you
<cjwatson> though actually maybe not quite for PPAs.  See https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<tachyons> cjwatson,  should I use debuild after dch?
<cjwatson> dch's job is to modify debian/changelog, which you can also do by hand - the block at the top of debian/changelog describes the changes you made in your most recent upload
<cjwatson> once you have something you want to upload, you can use "debuild -S" to build a source package
<cjwatson> please see help.launchpad.net rather than asking lots of questions here about this though - there are walkthroughs and such there
<tachyons> cjwatson, thanks
<tachyons> launchpad help confused me, but now you cleared my doubts
<tachyons> good night
<tachyons> bye
<madkid20> hello
#launchpad 2013-12-19
<madkid20> hello
<madkid20> anyone out there?
<madkid20> I need a little bit of assistance?
#launchpad 2013-12-20
<pabs3> hi all. on the Debian wiki we use launchpadlib to check if Ubuntu bugs and annotate the wiki with bug closed/open/title/etc info. we are finding launchpadlib to be very crashy. I recently started collecting these crashes. we have 577 unique (bug, crash) combinations, representing 197 unique crashes. I was wondering where would be the best place to send these? I don't really want to file all of them on launchpadlib because some look like launchpad ops i
<pabs3> ssues
<wgrant> pabs3: What sort of crashes?
<pabs3> all sorts (everything from SSL errors to infinite recursion), let me publish a tarball, one sec
<wgrant> The weird crashes that a lot of people used to run into were caused by using a non-threadsafe cache between threads or processes.
<wgrant> But the default launchpadlib cache is threadsafe nowadays.
<pabs3> http://people.debian.org/~pabs/tmp/errors.tar.xz
<pabs3> which version is that fixed in?
<pabs3> we are using launchpadlib in a wasgi app: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/wiki.debian.org.git;a=blob_plain;f=bin/launchpad
<wgrant> Hah
<wgrant> Note that it has a partial workaround for that bug
<wgrant> If the login throws an exception at all, it nukes the cache.
<pabs3> yeah, I wrote that particular one
<pabs3> we were finding the cache corrupted often
<wgrant> pabs3: You may be interested in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lazr.restfulclient/0.12.0-1ubuntu1.1
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/141870723/lazr.restfulclient_0.12.0-1ubuntu1_0.12.0-1ubuntu1.1.diff.gz is the diff
<wgrant> It was fixed upstream in lazr.restfulclient 0.12.1
<pabs3> great, I'll propose that for the next Debian stable release
<wgrant> The SSL crashes look more like there's some transient network issue.
<wgrant> But the Unicode errors etc. are very plausibly from concurrent use of a non-threadsafe cache.
<wgrant> And the login issues as well -- the WADL is often a good target for corruption.
<pabs3> from what I could google, the ssl things seem to be related to using front-end ssl accelerators or something
<wgrant> FWIW, I run an awful lot of launchpadlib-using cronjobs and only see SSL errors on the rare occasion that a datacentre has a seizure
<wgrant> pabs3: If you run into any more issues after that patch is applied, throw them at me and I'll have a look.
<pabs3> ok
<pabs3> poked the maintainer of lazr.restfulclient. any other potential issues come to mind?
<wgrant> pabs3: The version in wheezy is fine apart from that patch.
<pabs3> ok cool
<tachyons> hi
<tachyons> I successfully build my first ppa for a qt5 app
<tachyons> it worked for 13.04(x86 and amd64) and 13.10(x86)
<tachyons> but failed in 13.10 amd 64
<tachyons> can anyone help for the cause of the error
<geser> have you a link?
<tachyons> geser, https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/olam
<tachyons> geser, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/160213273/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.olam_1.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cjwatson> tachyons: the problem here is that it's using the default build system, which assumes that Makefile is good enough, but that's a Makefile configured for a particular platform
<cjwatson> tachyons: I suggest changing "dh $@" in debian/rules to "dh $@ --buildsystem qmake"
<cjwatson> tachyons: that should cause it to reconfigure itself properly
<cjwatson> (untested)
<tachyons> cjwatson, just for my curiosity, then how it worked for x86 version :-)
<cjwatson> tachyons: because the prebuilt Makefile in the tarball is built for i386
<cjwatson> (I don't know how it worked for 13.04, I haven't checked the package there)
<tachyons> cjwatson, I did'nt changed make file , only thing I did is added
<tachyons> unix {
<tachyons>     INSTALLS += target data icon desktopfile
<tachyons>     target.files = $$TARGET
<tachyons>     target.path = /usr/bin
<tachyons>     data.files = db
<tachyons>     data.path = /usr/share/olam
<tachyons>     icon.files = misc/olam.png
<tachyons>     icon.path = /usr/share/icons
<tachyons>     desktopfile.files = misc/olam.desktop
<tachyons>     desktopfile.path = /usr/share/applications
<tachyons>     QMAKE_CXXFLAGS += -DVISRULED_DATADIR=$$data.path
<tachyons> }
<tachyons> to .pro file
<dobey> tachyons: are you creating the .tar.xz upstream tarball on a 32-bit system?
<tachyons> dobey, It is my package, no upstream :-)
<cjwatson> tachyons: nevertheless, "--buildsystem qmake" is almost certainly the correct fix
<cjwatson> or at least the start of it
<dobey> tachyons: you are the upstream
<dobey> yes, you need --buildsystem qmake
<cjwatson> tachyons: you probably shouldn't be distributing the Makefile in your orig tarball
<dobey> it probably worked on 13.04 because of magic
<dobey> your orig tarball has a Makefile that was generated on an i386 ubuntu, which references the i386 qmake; which will of course be problematic on other architectures when not regenerating the Makefile
<tachyons> I will try, I am still wondering how it worked, I don't belive in magic :-)
<cjwatson> I don't have time to check, sorry
<tachyons> dobey, yes,
<tachyons> cjwatson, No problem , you already spend your valuable time for me, Thanks :-)
<tachyons> dobey, cjwatson after changing rule , both x86 and amd64 versions failed
<tachyons> https://launchpad.net/~aboobackervyd/+archive/olam/+packages
<cjwatson> are you in a position to regenerate the upstream tarball without including Makefile in it?  that's really the best answer
<cjwatson> the Makefile is platform-dependent and shouldn't be in your source tarball
<cjwatson> (you still need "--buildsystem qmake", that was correct, just not complete)
<tachyons> cjwatson, how to do It? can you give a guide link
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report much time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/972604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972604 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c [Compaq Presario C700 Notebook PC] Wireless led button doesn't switch colors" [Low,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I was told to download and try the daily build
<cristian_c> to verify the permanence of the bug
<cjwatson> cristian_c: This channel is for issues with the software running on launchpad.net itself - we can't really offer help with the specific projects that are hosted on Launchpad.  You're probably better off asking somewhere like #ubuntu-kernel.
<cristian_c> I've created the live installer, but when I boot from the device, only a blinking cursor remains  on the screen
<cristian_c> cjwatson, ok, but I don't know how to deal with who wrote the comment
<dobey> if you want to reply to a comment on a bug report, then do it on the bug report
<cjwatson> Nor do we :-)  You're really better off asking #ubuntu-kernel for advice
<cjwatson> It wasn't a comment from the site administrators or anything like that
<cjwatson> It was just another Launchpad user
<cristian_c> he didn't foretold this case
<cristian_c> cjwatson, ok, but it can go a year since the last comment as last time
<cjwatson> That's as may be ... that isn't up to the Launchpad developers
<cristian_c> cjwatson, can I also put things like this before?
<cjwatson> honestly, we can't possibly get involved with each of the million bugs in Launchpad
<cristian_c> tags, etc...
<cjwatson> if you want to know what's appropriate for an Ubuntu kernel bug, you really need to ask the people who deal with Ubuntu kernel bugs
<cjwatson> we don't dictate policy to them
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel should be able to offer advice if anyone's around on a Friday evening this close to the Christmas break
<cristian_c> ok, but someone manages the policy in launchpad
<dobey> cristian_c: you need to ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<cristian_c> ok
<dobey> policy is a per-project/distro basis
<cjwatson> really per-package, in this case since the kernel is so complex and has so many bug reports
<dobey> if you want help on a project or distro you need to ask them about it. this channel is for help on launchpad itself, not the policies of the projects hosted on it
<cjwatson> even as an Ubuntu developer I wouldn't presume to say how they best manage their bugs
<dobey> right
<cjwatson> since I don't do more than a tiny bit of kernel work
<dobey> and the last commentor on that bug isn't a developer. he's just a random volunteer helping with bug triage
<cristian_c> like someone who puts his hand to open reports from users, add/remove tags, change status , assignee, ecc...
<cristian_c> change titles, etc...
<cristian_c> dobey, ah, ok
<cristian_c> 'random volunteer helping with bug triage'
<dobey> yes that has nothing to do with launchpad itself. as we said, you need to ask #ubuntu-kernel for help about a kernel bug
<cristian_c> maybe I should ask to who manages the volunteers
<cjwatson> right, personally I think he's probably going over the top, but I haven't really looked at a broad sample of his comments to make sure
<cjwatson> you could try #ubuntu-bugs for that
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks, fine
<cjwatson> he's not in obvious banning territory or anything, maybe "take it easy"
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> perfect
<cjwatson> (and for all I know maybe his net impact is positive - like I say, haven't checked)
<dobey> cjwatson: right, i've had a problem with him previously on a bug i filed, but i managed to get him to leave the bug well enough alone
<cristian_c> perfect, I'll ask in #ubuntu-bugs, or #kernel
<cjwatson> I did have somebody mail me asking if I could advise him to tone it down
<cjwatson> but I've been busy this week and haven't had a chance to look into it properly
<dobey> cjwatson: my problem was that he was very insistent that bios updates from intel might magically fix my bug, regardless of whether the release notes mentioned any changes to video, or whether the video option rom was changed. and testing whether my bug is fixed or not is a very tedious process, so updating the bios on a whim every time one is released (which has been fairly often for this board), is quite problematic. and it was d
<dobey> cjwatson: so yeah, a good "tone it down" please would probably help, if he could be made to understand he's going a bit overboard with the requests
<cjwatson> dobey: right, though I don't know if it should be from "site staff" as it were, maybe just Ubuntu bug admins
<dobey> cjwatson: right. that makes sense.
 * cjwatson is all for delegation :)
#launchpad 2013-12-21
<jose> hey guys, how am I supposed to merge two branchs that are in an MP?
<jose> I see no button
<wgrant> jose: You need to merge with bzr on your local machine (to resolve conflicts, for example)
<jose> wgrant: any idea on how should I?
 * jose is a bit lost, bzr merge doesn't do anything
<wgrant> jose: Inside the target branch, run 'bzr merge lp:~path/to/branch/to/merge'
<jose> thanks!
<jose> wgrant: huh, still, 'nothing to do' shows up
<jose> I'm trying to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/kubuntu-website/feature-tour-update/+merge/199881
<wgrant> jose: which MP is this?
<jose> ^
<wgrant> jose: Are you sure you're merging the right way?
<jose> erm, huh?
<wgrant> In the branch you're merging *into*, run 'bzr merge lp:~path/to/branch/to/merge/FROM'
<jose> oooooh
<wgrant> It sounds like you're running it in the opposite direction
<jose> yeah, I was doing exactly that :P
<JZA> hi I got an issue trying to login into launchpad from the command line
<JZA> I do, bzr branch lp:<project> and get the following
<JZA> Permission denied (publickey).
<JZA> I already put my public key which is my default key, but in case is not the default, is there a flag I can put to assign the key I am using?
<JZA> I already put my key up
<wgrant> JZA: What's your Launchpad username?
<JZA> jzarecta
<JZA> I paste my ssh pub on my profile
<JZA> however I am unsure which passphrase is it asking me now
<wgrant> What does 'ssh -v jzarecta@bazaar.launchpad.net' say?
<JZA> ok it does  authenticate me
<JZA> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<wgrant> OK, so it sounds like bzr doesn't know your Launchpad username
<wgrant> What does '
<wgrant> 'bzr lp-login' say?
<JZA> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/openobject-doc/".
<JZA> I see an issue on the URL
<JZA> could that be the problem?
<JZA> it says my nick, jzarecta
<wgrant> What output does 'ssh jzarecta@bazaar.launchpad.net' give?
<wgrant> Without -v
<JZA> No shells on this server.
<wgrant> JZA: Right, so that's working fine. What about 'bzr ping bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/'?
<JZA> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "ping"
<wgrant> JZA: Does 'bzr branch lp:openobject-doc' still gives the "Permission denied (publickey)" error?
<JZA> no, just gives bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/openobject-doc/".
<wgrant> JZA: OK, so you did something to fix the problem.
<wgrant> JZA: Perhaps you did something to your ssh-agent
<JZA> I said, I added the custom key to my .ssh/config
<JZA> so it goes to the one I uploaded
<wgrant> The new error is because lp:openobject-doc doesn't name a branch.
<JZA> but still not working :(
<wgrant> What were you attempting to retrieve?
<wgrant> The URL you specified doesn't exist.
<JZA> yeah according to the documentation, tis is the branch I need to pull
<JZA> https://doc.openerp.com/contribute/09_documentation_translation.html/
<JZA> guess the project name has changed.
<wgrant> The project still exists at https://code.staging.launchpad.net/openobject-doc, but it has no trunk branch set.
<JZA> https://code.launchpad.net/openobject-doc
<JZA> I see
<wgrant> Er, without .staging, oops
<wgrant> Your URL is correct
<wgrant> You can see the 7.0, 6.1 etc. branches listed there.
<wgrant> But no lp:openobject-doc
<JZA> I see, I am poking around, I left a question, hopefully someone wil reply with the correct instructions.
<JZA> at least I can say is not a lp or key issue.
<wgrant> Yeah, it's just out of date docs, it seems.
<AnAnt> Hello, is there something wrong with uploads to PPA ?
<pmjdebruijn> are you getting an error?
<AnAnt> hmm, sorry
<AnAnt> I think I am mistaked
<AnAnt> mistaken
<Ge0rG> heydiho. I am using launchpad for translating my oss project (yaxim), and I needed to make a search&replace over the whole strings set. I downloaded a tarball, replaced the strings, and re-uploaded the tarball. But now, I need to manually assign each .po file from the tarball the right language in https://translations.launchpad.net/yaxim/master/+imports
<Ge0rG> is there a way to get that automatically?
<Ge0rG> would it work better if I strip yaxim- from the .po file names?
<Ge0rG> no, it won't :(
<Ge0rG> is there any way to automate the translation import queue?
<Ge0rG> anyone from the translations team?
<Ge0rG> ok, now I clicked through all 19 of them.
<SamB> hmm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/emacs/trunk/files is not working for me ...
#launchpad 2013-12-22
<Logan_> Is there any reason why this doesn't have a log? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irrlicht/1.8.1+dfsg1-1/+build/5369876
<wgrant> Logan_: That usually means the builder died badly enough that we were unable to retrieve a build log.
<Logan_> RIP.
<Logan_> I guess I'll retry the build or something.
<wgrant> That is probably an idea.
<frenchy82> hi,
<frenchy82> i have a problem to update package on trusty
<frenchy82> i'm using a recipe
<frenchy82> https://code.launchpad.net/~cartes/+recipe/new-midori-daily-gtk2
<frenchy82> it's working nicely from precise to saucy
<frenchy82> but for trusty i have an error
<frenchy82> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (native)': native package version may not have a revision
<frenchy82> (sorry for my bad english and bad knowledge on launchpad)
<frenchy82> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -i -I -b recipe-{debupstream}-r{revno}-0~pkg{revno:packaging} gave error exit status 255
<maxb> frenchy82: Remove the '-' characters from your version string.
<frenchy82> in the changelog?
<maxb> No, in your recipe definition
<maxb> So, change {debupstream}-r{revno}-0~pkg{revno:packaging} to {debupstream}.r{revno}~pkg{revno:packaging} (or something similar)
<frenchy82> so, changing
<frenchy82> bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-r{revno}-0~pkg{revno:packaging}
<frenchy82> ok thanks a lot i will try this
<maxb> It looks like this is a change to dpkg in trusty
<maxb> It's going to cause some chaos with recipe builds
<maxb> Though it's technically a correct thing to do regarding packaging in general
<frenchy82> build seems to be ok now, great :)
<frenchy82> i hope that {debupstream}.r{revno}~pkg{revno:packaging} will be a eigher version than
<frenchy82> {debupstream}-r{revno}-0~pkg{revno:packaging}
<frenchy82> for the others versions (precise, quantal...)
<dobey> multiple dash characters in a debian package version is just wrong, no matter what format you're using
<dobey> it makes for very problematic upgrade paths
<dobey> i'd use {debupstream}+r{revno}
<dobey> but anyway
<frenchy82> ok i see, thanks for the recommendation
<frenchy82> i had in fact a really strange and unbelievable problem using "+"
<frenchy82> midori won't build with an error of webjit3.vapi
<frenchy82> *webkit
<frenchy82> changing + by - or ~ in the recipe solve this
<frenchy82> bye and thanks, you solved my problem
#launchpad 2014-12-15
<ePierre> Hi everyone
<Odd_Bloke> Hello all. I'm hitting "No space left on device" when trying to build a binary image in a livefs.
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192466114/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_amd64_daniel-thewatkins-test_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is the buildlog in question.
<Odd_Bloke> I'm trying to build a ext4 disk image; I was building the image directly in the chroot stage, but live-build only supports disk labelling in the binary pass.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Creating filesystem with 196351 4k blocks and 49152 inodes
<wgrant> That's 766MiB.
<wgrant> Is it conceivable that you're exceeding that size?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: It is conceivable, yes; though that's about the size I would expect the image to be.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Perhaps tweak livecd-rootfs to create a bigger ext4 image.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: It looks like it's live-build that does that sizing;
<Odd_Bloke> Line 131 of lb_binary_hdd does a 'du -ms binary'.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: I know very little about livecd-rootfs, I'm afraid, but perhaps it underestimates the required image size for your case.
<wgrant> Consider hacking in a bit of a buffer to see if that works.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks for the pointer; will have a play around and see what I can do. :)
<wgrant> Let me know how it goes.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Doubling the size of the disk has fixed the issue.
<Odd_Bloke> And after fixing another issue... Launchpad doesn't seem to have my binary HDD image as a built file.
 * Odd_Bloke investigates.
<cjwatson> You basically just need to cause it to emit a non-symlink file whose name starts with "livecd."
<cjwatson> livecd-rootfs/live-build/auto/build does a bunch of copying to that end
<sergio-br2> hello
<sergio-br2> I'm having problem to build this package in launchpad
<sergio-br2> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/192654684/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.libretro-gpsp_0.9%2Br200~3~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sergio-br2> I can build it in one ARM board, but in launchpad it gets these can't resolve `.jit' {.jit section}  errors
<dobey> sergio-br2: have you tried building locally under qemu?
<sergio-br2> nope
<dobey> sergio-br2: first suggestion would be to try that. if you get the same problem, maybe there's a bug in qemu that's causing it
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> ok
 * sergio-br2 needs to learn about qemu
<sergio-br2> if I build locally, and send with dput, launchpad build again or it only take the binary + source ?
<dobey> you can only upload source packages to launchpad, so yes, it will have to build again
<teward> are there any plans to let Debian builds into the PPAs, or is that still not a thing yet?
<teward> (at the very least i can spin up my own repo server for Debian builds, and build in `sbuild` schroots
<teward> so that's not as huge a priority, but I was wondering)
<dobey> i don't think it's being worked on yet
<teward> that's what i assumed - i was just curious :)
#launchpad 2014-12-16
<dpm> hi wgrant, is there a way we can remove old merge proposals from https://code.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+activereviews? I don't seem to be able to edit https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/developer-ubuntu-com/bug-861031/+merge/77395 in any way.
<dpm> it's not applicable any more, but its status has been "Approved" forever and I cannot change
<wgrant> dpm: The branch owner on either end can set it to rejected.
<dpm> wgrant, yeah, but he no longer works for Canonical or is part of the Ubuntu community
<dpm> oh, on either end
<dpm> mpt, could you set the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~mpt/developer-ubuntu-com/bug-861031 to "Rejected"? It would help us cleaning it up from the +activereviews view on the developer site code reviews
<mpt> dpm, no, I don’t seem to have permission to change the status (and I wouldn’t want to even if I could)
<wgrant> It's an MP into an abandoned non-trunk branch.
<wgrant> I think you'd probably want to.
<wgrant> (or delete it entirely)
<mpt> It was trunk at the time I submitted it! (though I remember thinking at the time that it was a dodgy project structure)
<dpm> mpt, in that case, setting it to Merged should probably do. Is that correct, wgrant?
<dpm> I mean the status of the branch, not the MP
<wgrant> The branch and MP statuses are unrelated.
<mpt> I think I’ll resubmit it against the current trunk. The current page has pretty much exactly the same problem I was trying to fix three years ago.
<wgrant> I'd suggest deleting the MP; it doesn't make sense against a non-trunk.
<dpm> mpt, we're moving to django, that won't apply anymore
<mpt> Okay. But regardless, if you find yourself itching to change the status of a three-year-old MP against a branch that you don’t even own, this suggests the problem is with Launchpad :-)
<mpt> Specifically, that “Active reviews” is an interesting collection for a branch (e.g. trunk), but not so interesting for a project as a whole
<wgrant> Sure. But the problem comes up infrequently and I can't fix that tonight.
<mpt> naturally
<dpm> mpt, we can only agree, but beyond that, and the fact that all three of us have enough on our plates, it'd be good to see if we could set the branch to a status where it no longer appears in active reviews. I'm happy to review a new branch that's against the current django trunk afterwards
<mpt> dpm, understood. As I say, I don’t seem to have permission to change the merge proposal, and as far as I know, changing the status of the branch wouldn’t change the merge proposal either. I wouldn’t want to delete the branch outright, because I’ll want to use it as a reference when I make the new one.
<wgrant> mpt: I'd suggest deleting the MP.
<wgrant> That you can certainly do.
<mpt> Oh! I was looking at the wrong page
<mpt> done
<dpm> great, thanks mpt!
<mpt> Reported bug 1402973
<ubot5> bug 1402973 in Launchpad itself ""Active reviews" for a project forever includes proposals for unmarked abandoned branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1402973
<apw> wgrant, i am looking at the +upcomingwork support in LP and wondering how that interacts with milestones without any dates, specifically i note that things against say precise-updates do not appear to show up; that has to be a bug right ?
<wgrant> apw: IIRC it shows items for milestones in the next 90 days.
<wgrant> It would be rather unmanageable if it showed all undated milestones too.
<apw> wgrant, well, perhaps not if they were "unexpanded" for ones out further?
<apw> wgrant, is there an unfiltered view as well?  as the other issue is if things are not done by the deadline, they just dissappear too
<wgrant> apw: I don't believe so. IIRC Linaro implemented that view for their own purposes.
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure why it's hardcoded, but that's unfortunately the way it is.
<apw> damn, so nearly useful
<legalize> I need some help deleting a bogus launchpad account, can anyone help me with that?
<legalize> ugh, what a piece of crap
<teward> legalize: probably posting a question against Launchpad Itself and getting help is a little more expedient
<teward> i'm guessing people don't read the topics and see the "Support" section :p
<dobey> how rude
<teward> dobey: indeed!
<teward> dobey: if everyone read the topics in a channel this world might be better.  *shrugs*
<dobey> well even just ignoring the topic
<dobey> rage-quitting isn't going to solve the problem
<teward> true statement
<dobey> i don't read the topic
<dobey> they're usually way too long and a bunch of urls
<dobey> they've become a description of where to go information elsewhere, and not a topic for the channel itself
<teward> well, true, but in this case the topic links to answers.launchpad.net/launchpad so... *shrugs*
<dobey> and i'm in way too many channels
<dobey> teward: not in the ~160 chars that my irc client shows at the top of the screen
<dobey> and this is the support irc channel for launchpad
<dobey> so it's perfectly acceptable to ask support questions in it
<teward> dobey: true, I ignore topics in most chanels as well :)
<dobey> as you've done many times instead of posting quetions on answers.lp.net :)
<teward> dobey: except ragequitting doesn't help, of course
<teward> dobey: indeed!
<teward> (although i have patience, and a lot of times my questions aren't admin-attention-required)
<dobey> well, i don't know if his issue was or not either
<dobey> it seemed like he was perhaps asking how to delete an account he had access to
<sidi> teward, dobey you mean if Launchpad gave users a means to delete their account you wouldn't get those questions ;-)
<teward> yes, but then we'd ahve the 'recover the account' problem if someone deleted their account or a mailicious hijacker did that
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing?action=show&redirect=DeactivatingYourAccount
<cjwatson> er, indeed https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing with less cruft
<sidi> tbh if someone actively sabotages an account they can already do a lot of harm
<cjwatson> but that's not actually quite what was asked
<cjwatson> the original question appears (it's unclear) to be about deleting a different account
<dobey> sidi: no, i'm sure we would
<dobey> cjwatson: well, he just said "bogus" so it's not entirely clear to me what he was asking
<cjwatson> dobey: Sure, it indeed wasn't clear, but sidi said "if Launchpad gave users a means to delete their account", and to most intents and purposes it does.
<cjwatson> Anyway this is out of proportion to the actual support load caused; it's not a very common question here.
<dobey> yes indeed
#launchpad 2014-12-17
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :), could you take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/259182
<wgrant> Too late.
<ricotz> ah, thank you!!!
<wgrant> :)
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Attention to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/259193 would be much appreciated; trying to get vivid building using Launchpad buildds before we shut down for Christmas and this is on the critical path. :)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: That team is Canonical-only and will remain so, and you promise not to do stupid things in the non-virtualised PPA?
<wgrant> Oh, that's already non-virtualised.
<wgrant> Er no, wrong one.
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Anyway, confirm that the team is safe and I can do it.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Cross my heart, hope to die.
<wgrant> Sounds good to me.
<wgrant> Done.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Thanks. :)
#launchpad 2014-12-18
<knielsen> Hm, I pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/10.0-custombld 15 minutes ago, but it's still in "Updating branch" ... is there some problems with Launchpad, or do I just have to be patient?
 * knielsen is waiting for Launchpad to up date and send a build request to our Buildbot
<cjwatson> knielsen: The scan timed out, I believe.  Could you please run http://paste.ubuntu.com/9561036/ as "lp-rescan-branch lp:~maria-captains/maria/10.0-custombld", which should force it to have another go?
 * knielsen looking
<knielsen> cjwatson: it ran without error, let's see if it will help ... and thanks!
<cjwatson> knielsen: Seems to have done
<knielsen> cjwatson: nice, thanks for helping out
<cjwatson> np
<jhobbs> howdy - is there any way for a launchpad admin to retrieve an old version of a package, that's been superceded?
<jhobbs> trying to get my hands on 1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubuntu1~trusty1 and the source package it was built from
<cjwatson> jhobbs: what package, in what archive?
<jhobbs> cjwatson: it was in this archive https://launchpad.net/~hashimoto-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<jhobbs> oh, that's MAAS
<cjwatson> jhobbs: If it's been superseded for more than about a day, I'm afraid it's gone.
<jhobbs> cjwatson: dang, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> Actually, I think it's a bit longer, that's when it's removed from disk on ppa.lp.net
<cjwatson> jhobbs: You can search for it in +packages on that archive, selecting "Any status", but if you don't see it there then it's pretty unlikely to be available.
<jhobbs> oh, it's there!
<jhobbs> cool
<jhobbs> well, sort of
<cjwatson> I couldn't check because it's a private archive.
<jhobbs> i can get the .orig.tar.gz but the .debian.tar.gz gives an error
<cjwatson> Try not in Chromium.
<jhobbs> 404, even though the link for it is there
<jhobbs> ok
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/677270
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677270 in Launchpad itself "restricted librarian urls give a 404 if normalised (e.g. by apache, chromium, often shows up on private PPA build logs)" [High,Triaged]
<jhobbs> worked from firefox
<jhobbs> cjwatson: got everything I needed; thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> cool
<wgrant> cjwatson, jhobbs: Superseded PPA librarian files are kept for a week, FWIW.
<jhobbs> ok wgrant
<jhobbs> wgrant: i'm hitting this trying to copy a package from one ppa to another  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9564152/
<wgrant> jhobbs: What were you copying, and where from and to?
<jhobbs> wgrant: maas - 1.7.0+hashimotobzr3306-0ubutu1 from https://launchpad.net/~hashimoto-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing/ to https://launchpad.net/~hashimoto-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<wgrant> jhobbs: It looks to me like you tried to copy that about 5 times.
<jhobbs> yes
<wgrant> Why did you try to copy that about 5 times?
<jhobbs> well, i double clicked on 'copy' twice the first time, on accident
<wgrant> Ah
<jhobbs> then i deleted those packages while they were copying, because i thought something might go wrong and wanted to start over
<wgrant> Well, you seem to have run into a race condition that's caused database corruption.
<jhobbs> then retried several times after that
<wgrant> Well, deleting them ensured that something went wrong :)
<jhobbs> :(
<wgrant> Also that version is typoed anyway.
<wgrant> Upload a package with a correct version number, copy once, and all will be good.
<jhobbs> wgrant: i didn't build it in the first place; how is the version number typod?
<wgrant> ubutu
<jhobbs> ah
<jhobbs> thanks for catching that
<mapreri> jhobbs: but be aware that 1.7.0+hashimotobzr3306-0ubutu1 is greater than 1.7.0+hashimotobzr3306-0ubuntu1
<jhobbs> thanks mapreri
<mefistofeles> oh
<mefistofeles> I thought launchpad wasn't open source
<mefistofeles> nice
#launchpad 2014-12-19
<teward> still accepting feature suggestions / feature change suggestions?
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: whoever else ^
<dobey> teward: pretty sure bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad hasn't been blocked from receiving bug reports :)
<teward> dobey: wasn't a bug report, though :P
<teward> dobey: that and it's laggggging here
 * teward is on public wifi that is semi-congested :/
<dobey> feature requests are bug reports. or rather, you should explain what you are trying to achieve and how you can't do that with the current design/implementation/whatever, rather than simply stating a feature you want
<teward> got it, i'll file one as soon as i'm at stable internet :)
<dobey> irc is not a good place to log requests for changes, whether they are new features, or straight bug fixes. :)
<teward> indeed.
<teward> dobey: done, thanks to luck with the packet cycles
#launchpad 2014-12-20
<phaseNi> Hello, is it possible to have a package built for multiple releases with one dput?
<wgrant> phaseNi: No. You must either upload a different version to each series, or copy the source+binaries between series once they've built (but you'd need to verify that your particular packages work without being rebuilt).
<phaseNi> ok, thanks
#launchpad 2015-12-14
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I am pinging you because you have helped me before with the API...is there any way that I can make my program *not* exit when there is a IndexError: list index out of range, and make it so I can notify the user without the whole program crashing?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: A standard Python try/except block would work fine there.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: hmm, I will look into it
<tsimonq2> thanks
#launchpad 2015-12-15
<seb128> wgrant, hey, so the nautilus translations tweak worked, the .po are in the queue now, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/nautilus/+imports
<seb128> wgrant, do you know why they stay on "needs review" though?
<seb128> I think dpm usually say that autosort out but takes some time, is that the case there? what's the usual delay?
<wgrant> seb128: nautilus has no templates, so there's nothing to approve into.
<wgrant> Or someone deactivated it.
<seb128> but I approved the .pot and they got imported
<wgrant> seb128: Enabled, might work now.
<wgrant> The template was disabled.
<seb128> isn't that what you did?
<wgrant> I disabled the upstream one.
<seb128> disable the template
<wgrant> To break the sharing.
<wgrant> So the gardener should hopefully autoapprove the POs within a few hours.
<seb128> wgrant, thanks
<teward> is it possible to get my build tests PPA which I use only for package merge build testing (in addition to my local builders, to really rule out errant build successes, etc.) ARM-enabled?  (we're looking at one upload a month, two at the most)  Or if that person's not here should I just post a Question on Launchpad against Launchpad Itself for enablement?
<caraka> I did the latter to get ARM enabled on my PPA, teward.  Questions for Launchpad itself
<teward> caraka: right, but sometimes i'm lucky to see those admins here :P
<teward> done, so it'll get done whenever :)
<teward> wgrant: thanks for enabling ARM in my Xenial build test PPA :)
<wgrant> np
<mwhudson> i know launchpad doesn't support git recipes yet, but are there tools for doing the same sort of thing on my machine?
<mwhudson> i.e. take upstream git, splice a debian directory into it, add a changelog entry?
<mwhudson> (i guess this would be a git equivalent of bzr-builder)
<wgrant> mwhudson: git-buildpackage may have some helpful bits, but probably not everything.
<mwhudson> it certainly has lots of bits
#launchpad 2015-12-16
<cjwatson> mwhudson: I made a start on git-build-recipe a while back, but it's not in a workable state yet ...
<cjwatson> (with the intention of presenting as close to the same interface as possible, unlike gbp)
<mwhudson> cjwatson: nice
<lifeless> cjwatson: bzr-git + bzr-recipe might work:)
<clivejo> I use a password manager to log into Ubuntu One, but it keeps denying access saying Im a bot.  Does it detect how fast the password is typed into the form?
<dobey> the form has hidden data in the form submission to prevent bot spam, so your password manager extension is probably submitting the form without that extra data
<clivejo> its the same form
<clivejo> just the browser plugin inserts the username and password
<clivejo> Launchpad is the only site I have issues with
<clivejo> even if I manually "copy and paste" the password, it does it
<dobey> you probably have another extension which is breaking the form then
<dobey> the internal pw manager in both chromium and firefox work fine for me on signing into u1. if you have noscript or some other similar extension, it's likely breaking the form.
<dobey> try disabling some such extensions
<caraka> An observation as opposed to a complaint - Launchpad is moving slower than mollasses at the moment. 45 minutes it sat at "pending build in 10 min" and now the 30 minute build has been going for 20 minutes but still has 47 minutes to go?
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> caraka: i guess you're complaining about arm64 builds?
<caraka> I'm not really complaining, but all the builds are slow - amd64 i386 armhf
<caraka> just wonderng if anything was up. they are building after all, I've simply never seen it build so slowly
<dobey> looks like half the virtualized builders are offline
<dobey> so if this is in a personal PPA, then that's probably why
<caraka> fair enough. a bit of resource squeeze today
<caraka> it is a personal PPA, and I'm not in any hurry
<caraka> but yeah - the arm build which is always slow say complete in 9 hours, lol
<caraka> and thanks for that link dobey - I've never seen that page before
<teward> dobey: so the PPA builders are down then for arm?  Not the repo builders?
<dobey> teward: yes, the non-virtualized builders for the archive are all running, just busy (you can see on the builders page)
<teward> well, I can't see, because my phone is derp with loading the page
<dobey> i'm not sure why the lcy01 virt builders are all down
<teward> hence the question :)
<caraka> The summary:  176 available build machines, 47 disabled and 67 building of a total of 223 registered.
<dobey> teward: get an ubuntu phone ;)
<teward> dobey: E: No Money
<teward> dobey: unless you've offered to send me one from the US markets for zero cost?  :P
<teward> (the load issue is the wifi, not the phone)
<dobey> there are no us market phones yet :P
<teward> then i won't be able to get an Ubuntu phone :)
<dobey> do you have a nexus 4?
<caraka> I have been tempted to buy one from the Chinese market, tbh
<teward> dobey: unfortunately not
<caraka> I want one. and the dual sim slot for travel
<dobey> i run it on my nexus 5, but ubuntu on a nexus 5 isn't for everyone
<teward> dobey: tempted to but work keeps giving me iphones
<teward> so meh
<teward> still doesn't fix the wifi problem here :P
<teward> in any case, thanks for the response, guess I'll hold off on uploads to my arm-enabled PPAs for a while
<caraka> teward: the time to completion of my arm builds has been dropping like a rock as we talked. maybe the sqeeze is over
<dobey> teward: eh, holding off isn't going to get them built any sooner :P
<teward> dobey: no, but it means there's 6 less packages in the build queue
<teward> got a ZNC upload to the ZNC PPA today, thanks to Debian fixing the Lintian issue I brought up :p
<teward> (the issue in the znc package, not Lintian itself)
<ki7mt> Hello All, I need to make PPA private for developer testing only, is this possible without it being a commercial type PPA?
<dobey> no it requires a commerical license to do that
<dobey> is it not for an open source project?
<ki7mt> The app source code is open source, we're just having some issues with users not understanding what non released / development builds are v.s. supported production builds.
<ki7mt> I can disable the PPA for the time being, that will solve the problem for sure but was just checking to see if there were alternative methods.
<teward> developer testing as in test building, right?
<teward> oop i should've said nothing :)
 * teward goes back to the shadows
<dobey> ki7mt: it won't solve the problem
<dobey> ki7mt: the right way to solve the problem is to have CI such that all commits are well tested and do not create situations where things break.
<ki7mt> dobey, :-) .. that part I don't have much control over. We already have a Released Version PPA, this particular PPA was for experimental testing anyway.
<dobey> then the best you can do is name it something that indicates its possible instability, and state that it's unstable in the PPA description
<ki7mt> Yes, agreed, that's what I've done. I can use pbuilder / sbuild or whatever to test packaging locally for now. Thanks for the info.
#launchpad 2015-12-17
<xnox> what happens if i copy a package with binaries, but e.g. one arch is still building?
<xnox> a new build record will be created, and/or binaries will be published in the destination archive, once built?
<xnox> or just lost ?!
<wgrant> xnox: If the copy is into a new archive then a new build will be created.
<wgrant> (assuming the build is allowed to exist in the target archive)
<xnox> yeap. that's good. thanks.
 * xnox shall ponder what to do with the 4 day pending build before going on vacation
<wgrant> xnox: Which?
<xnox> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~xnox/+archive/ubuntu/nonvirt/+build/8441761
<xnox> it's gonna go until friday morning, assuming it will not fail in e.g. test suite.
<wgrant> Oh that one.
<marcus1060> Hey there, I've been getting the errors: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/apache2/ubuntu/dists/wily/InRelease  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/apache2/ubuntu/dists/wily/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:  W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. for the last few days new. Any ideas? I can connect to standard Ubuntu packa
<wgrant> marcus1060: Can you browser to http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/apache2
<wgrant> ?
<marcus1060> On my desktop yes, but if I try to wget it on the server, it just times out.
<wgrant> marcus1060: Sounds like it's firewalled, or you have routing issues.
<wgrant> Can you ping it from the server?
<marcus1060> No I can't
<wgrant> Where does the traceroute stop?
<marcus1060> Hmm, doesn't look like it's getting anywhere... Weird
<marcus1060> Are there mirrors?
<wgrant> No, ppa.launchpad.net is the only host.
<virtualroadside> we no longer use launchpad, but I don't want to delete the old bugs that are in our project. Is there a way to disable people from commenting on the bugs and redirect them to our current tracker, without deleting the old bug reports?
<wgrant> virtualroadside: That's not possible.
<lifeless> You could comment on them all once with a link to the new tracker
<sidi> Stupid question time. I'm hitting the "File already exists in UCL Linux Multitasking Study, but uploaded version has different contents." after uploading a new package, and then uploading a version with changes in debian/ (but not, afaik, in the orig.tar.gz). I'd normally just  bump the minor version number but my package (firejail 0.9.29) is a fork from another project for which there is an official 0.9.30 version so I don't want to "cannibalise" that v
<sidi> ersion number. Can I either force Launchpad to forget about the previous orig or use version strings like "0.9.29-blabla"?
<cjwatson> sidi: What is the exact version number, and can you give us the URL to the archive?
<cjwatson> sidi: You have probably changed the orig.tar.gz by accident, but let's see.
<sidi> cjwatson, i agree that's the most likely explanation
<sidi> last failed build log was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230281469/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.firejail_0.9.29-4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> Failed binary builds aren't so relevant here.
<sidi> with missing build deps because I'm silly :-) i then re-uploaded with a bump to the package version number and the missing deps in debian/
<sidi> 0.9.29-5 is the last attempted upload, ppa is https://code.launchpad.net/~ucl-cs-study-devs/+archive/ubuntu/multitasking-study/+packages
<cjwatson> sidi: Right, so you have somehow changed the orig.tar.xz (not gz) by accident.  I would recommend downloading that file from Launchpad again, putting it in the directory immediately above your source build tree (I bet you'll find the same file name but with different contents there), running "debuild -S" in your source build tree, and reuploading (with dput -f if necessary).  No need to change the version number, you can still use 0.9.29-5.
<sidi> cjwatson, thanks, doing that
<cjwatson> sidi: To answer your specific questions as asked, Launchpad will never forget about that orig in that PPA (though you could use a different PPA), and you can use 0.9.29+something if you need to, but neither of those is actually the right answer here.
<cjwatson> (0.9.29+something-1 etc., rather - but still, don't do that just for this)
<sidi> but what exactly does the orig.xz contain?
<sidi> i must've put something in there that I shouldn't, right?
<cjwatson> The orig is meant to match the upstream source tarball.  I don't know exactly how you managed to end up with a second version of it.  Nothing in the normal packaging toolchain modifies that file.
<sidi> i made and uploaded the original orig, since wily only had 0.9.28
<cjwatson> Right, but you appear to have made it twice in two different ways.
<sidi> and i had to fix a few things in the original wily package, especially since i have my own patches. this is very dirty work anyway...
<cjwatson> Usually the orig is just a renamed version of the output of "make dist" or similar.
<sidi> ah, i have totally done it the wrong way then
<cjwatson> And once you have one for a given version you keep it and don't try to recreate it.
<cjwatson> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/ch06.en.html#bpp-origtargz
<sidi> right, thanks once again
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: wgrant: git seems to be wedged somehow; ssh -vvv daniel-thewatkins    git push --set-upstream origin feature/fix-serial-determination
<Odd_Bloke> Oh FFS.
<Odd_Bloke> ssh -vvv daniel-thewatkins@git.launchpad.net hangs at 'debug1: Connecting to git.launchpad.net [162.213.33.95] port 22.'
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I'm told there are some PS4.5 issues
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: I would be more up to date if my connection to Canonical IRC hadn't also just wedged
<cjwatson> But I expect it's widespread
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> ci train was having issues connecting, then i got an error page, and now lost route to canonical
<beuno> what's the freenode channel for IS?
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, yeah, and there goes my Canonical IRC.
<beuno> cjwatson, do you remember? ^
<cjwatson> beuno: #canonical-sysadmin
<beuno> thanks
<mvo> are the armhf builder affected by the recent issues? it seems my ubuntu-core livecd-rootfs build is staled since some time
<mvo> (staled as in "in-the-queue" and the esitmated start keeps growing)
<dobey> mvo: https://launchpad.net/builders
<dobey> seems all the armhf metal builders are up, except one, but just very busy
<mvo> dobey: thanks!
#launchpad 2015-12-18
<sergio-br2> what happened to launchpad? I ask to build something here 12h ago
<sergio-br2> it takes only 5 min I think, normally
<wgrant> sergio-br2: Our main x86 build cloud suffered an outage. We restored some capacity three hours ago, and are just bringing the rest back now.
<sergio-br2> oh
<sergio-br2> sorry for that
<nfdeswqa> Haha, wow! What a fun time I had tonight. Turns out Kylo Ren is Han and Leia's son, Ben but was seduced to the dark side. He even kills his own dad at the end.. It was really tense. Oh and Rea finds out she has jedi powers and does a mind trick on a storm trooper to escape captivity. She kicks Kylo Ren's ass with a lightsaber too! Luke Skywalker only shows up for 20 seconds at the end though which is
<nfdeswqa>  kind of lame. Oh well.
<tsimonq2> liek if u cri evrytiem
<cjwatson> uh, what?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: he just leaked(I think, I haven't watched it yet :P) some of the star wars movie...
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: That person is no longer in this channel, so replying to them (in an incomprehensible way) is kind of pointless.
<cjwatson> Also it's usually best to just ignore trolls.
<tsimonq2> ik, just cring :P
<tsimonq2> ok :)
#launchpad 2015-12-19
<Mikaela> What is the purpose of bug expiration ? I somehow doubt that it's peoductive to open a duplicate every 60 days
<dobey> Mikaela: why would you open a duplicate every 60 days?
<rbasak> Mikaela: do you mean bug expiration of bugs marked Incomplete? Expired bugs are still in the bug database, they just don't show up on developers' bug lists since they by definition cannot be worked on. If you can provide more information you can always still add to the bug. And if the bug has enough information then it can always be marked Triaged. Expired bugs are not deleted.
<Mikaela> dobey: because the bus expiry every 60 days and users are told that it's a lot easier for developers if they just open a new bug
<dobey> Mikaela: it only expires if the bug was marked Incomplete, and there has been no activity on it for 60 days
<dobey> so no, developers aren't telling those people to open new bugs
<rbasak> Mikaela: developers ask for new bugs to be opened if it isn't clear that somebody else is reporting the same issue.
<dobey> other people who have the same bug should report new bugs though
<dobey> it's the developers who should decide if a bug is duplicate or not
<rbasak> Mikaela: multiple issues can lead to similar looking symptoms, and it is very confusing for developers if multiple things reported by different people are all in the same bug but have different root causes.
<dobey> and any bug that was expired can be "re-opened" if there is new relevant activity on it
<Mikaela> but why open a new bug if the symptoms are exactly identical and everyone suffering it has the same device?
<dobey> because symptoms aren't the cause
<Mikaela> and this makes no sense with the "this affects me" button, with that logic it shouldn't be used, but a new bug should be opened in case it's a different bug
<dobey> and if you file a bug and are totally unresponsive when developers ask for more information, it's better to have someone else file a bug that will be responsive to those requests
<Mikaela> bug in question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1424181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1424181 in linux (Ubuntu) "Huawei E3372 USB modem not always detected" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dobey> you are overreacting to a request from someone who is not a developer
<Mikaela> if youare a developer then, can you tell if we all Huawei E3372 users can share the same bug for the device not working, or do we all, at least three users, have to open our own issues?
<dobey> if it's the exact same bug, then a single bug report is sufficient
<dobey> i'm not a kernel developer, and i don't have the hardware in question, so i can't really help confirm or deny whether everyone in the report is seeing the same issue or not
<Mikaela> it's the exact same bug
<rbasak> AIUI, that's why the kernel team prefer separate bug reports from separate bug reporters. It's far more common for reporters to think they are the same issue when they are not, than the other way round. It's also very confusing because hardware configuration matters immensely and they all get confused together otherwise.
<dobey> the person you're complaining about is a "volunteer bug triager" though. he is a bit too enthusiastic sometimes, and makes somewhat ludicrous requests of the users at times
<rbasak> You don't know that they are the exact same bug unless you have completed a root cause analysis.
<rbasak> You only know that they have similar symptoms. There may even be multiple root causes.
<dobey> Mikaela: but on the other hand, you should generally always file a new report and leave it to the develoeprs to decide if it's a duplciate or not
<Mikaela> How do I recognize a developer? If I would just leave it for them to decide if they want me to open a duplicate or not
<dobey> Mikaela: you're assuming the new bug that you are opening is definitely a duplicate. you need to not make that assumption
<rbasak> Note that you can always say "I think this is the same issue as bug XXXXX" in a bug report and Launchpad will ensure they are hyperlinks.
<cjwatson> this really sounds like a discussion that you need to be having with the overenthusiastic triager in question, anyhow
<rbasak> It is easier to mark bugs as duplicates than to split apart useful comments that apply to separate root causes afterwards.
<dobey> if you know enough about the kernel driver in question, and the hardware, to make a statement to the effect that the bug is definitely a duplicate; then the best option would be to see if you can help find the bug in the source and provide a patch as well
<dobey> cjwatson: indeed. and i've tried that before in a previous kernel bug i filed, but alas :-/
<Mikaela> I see, I will see if I have time to open a new bug later
<dobey> beyond that, i don't know how to make christopher be more respectful and polite towards bug reporters, unfortunately
<Mikaela> there is also fault in my behaviour and having hot feelings with other things I am dealing with
<clivejo> any LP staff about who could bump us a bit more storage in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages ?
<cjwatson> clivejo: I've bumped it to 30GiB.
<clivejo> thanks cjwatson, sgclark sent in a request as well, but I was trying my luck :)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I just closed that one.
<clivejo> That should hopeful help KCI :)
#launchpad 2015-12-20
<sidi> Is there somewhere a version of the Launchpad logo that allows derivative works? https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/4646
<rbasak> sidi: you can ask Canonical for permission here: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<rbasak> I don't understand what Font Awesome really is or why they want to use logos of various projects (the last I heard about was the Docker one). But that's just me. It's not up to me.
<dobey> rbasak: font awesome is the thing that web sites used to break usability by shoving icons for things into fonts, rather than loading images
<dobey> aka, it's not at all awesome
<rbasak> What's their reasoning?
<dobey> "speed" or some such nonsense
<dobey> there is no good reason for it. but twitter/github/etc… all do this
<rbasak> Ah, so they're the reason some websites break because I have overridden some fonts?
<rbasak> What happened to CSS image sprites?
<dobey> yes
<sidi> dobey, rbasak people prefer this approach because it's easier
<sidi> png sprites dont look good if resized, and im not sure how easy it'd be to have a nice layer of abstraction above an svg sprite that can be resized, as well
<sidi> rbasak, thanks for the contact link
<cjwatson> That sounds like something that would be referring to Launchpad rather than to something else and thus my guess is that it would be OK, but I can't give permission for this; you would indeed have to contact Canonical legal.
<rbasak> sidi: ah, that's a reason I hadn't thought of, thanks.
<cr3> hi folks, why does the exception guidelines say to never catch a TypeError: https://dev.launchpad.net/ExceptionGuidelines
<lifeless> because they are not issued as a matter of course
<lifeless> so its better to fix the bug causing it to be raised
<lifeless> cr3: ^
<cr3> lifeless: darn common sense that's not so common. makes perfect sense, thanks for the explanation!
<lifeless> cr3: :)
#launchpad 2016-12-19
<smoser> hey...
<smoser> i get mails like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23653970/
<smoser> for this recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/+recipe/cloud-init-daily
<smoser> i think that occurss basically because the version i have
<smoser>  {latest-tag}-{revtime}-g{git-commit}-0ubuntu1~trunk
<smoser> will have the same source code version any time this thing runs twice with the same upstream source
<smoser> is there any way to avoid this noise ?
<smoser> hm...
<smoser> maybe i just need to use '{time}' instead of '{revtime}'
<dobey> i would recommend not having multiple "-" in the version string there. would suggest + or ~ instead; multiple - can mess things up in the future; and yeah, if {revtime} is the same for two different commits, then g{git-commit} can end up being resolved lower than a previous build
<cjwatson> You should probably have {SOMETHINGOROTHER:ubuntu-pkg} in that version
<cjwatson> In general there should be some element from all the branches you're assembling
<smoser> dobey, i'm sticking with the multiple -. it is debian-valid, and its more like upstream where i use 'git describe'  (which is what i'd rather use).
<cjwatson> (probably after the last -, in this case)
<cjwatson> I really wouldn't use {time}.  Ideally recipes should be deterministic
<smoser> cjwatson, is that what is causing it ?
<cjwatson> The lack of any {...:ubuntu-pkg} variables?  Yes.
<dobey> smoser: i know it's valid. but from experience it's definitely caused me problems in the past.
<smoser> well, i've not seen too many issues in my useage in cloud-init. i  know its non-standard, but git describe is *so* useful.
<smoser> so then i get a build failure any time i push to the packaging branch but the upstream branch doesnt change.
<cjwatson> Only because your version doesn't contain any elements that depend on the packaging branch.
<smoser> cjwatson, you have a suggestion for what to use ?
<smoser> bzr revno was nice in all its simplicity
<cjwatson> {revno:ubuntu-pkg} works
<cjwatson> {revtime:ubuntu-pkg} is more git-ish, but as you say revno is nice and simple
<cjwatson> which is why I implemented a shim for it
<cjwatson> there's a note about this in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Version_numbers_and_substitution_variables
<cjwatson> specifically about this kind of case
<smoser> oh i didnt' know revno works.
<smoser> that is really nice.
<smoser> oh.
<smoser> i'll go with that.
<smoser> dobey, oh yeah, i do remember... i had one thing that i was stuck by
<smoser>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1611219
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1611219 in git-build-recipe "git build recipe seems not to like multiple - in version" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> :)
<dobey> not quite the problem i was referring to from my past experience. had version comparison issues in past with dpkg
<dobey> anyway, i'm not going to fight you about it :)
<cjwatson> I don't think that has anything to do with multiple -
<cjwatson> I need to think about what it actually does have to do with
<smoser> :)
<smoser> git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {latest-tag}-{rev}-g{git-commit}-0ubuntugit-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {latest-tag}-{revno}-g{git-commit}-{debversion:ubuntu-pkg}+{revno:ubuntu-pkg}~trunk
<smoser> wait.
<smoser> git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {latest-tag}-{revno}-g{git-commit}-{debversion:ubuntu-pkg}+{revno:ubuntu-pkg}~trunk
<smoser> does that seem to make sense ?
<cjwatson> my eyes glazed over, sorry
<smoser> yeah i know.
<cjwatson> I don't really want to get into sanity-checking versions :)
<smoser> thats fime.
<smoser> my changes there were
<smoser> {revtime} -> {revno}
<smoser> 0ubuntu1 -> {debversion:ubuntu-pkg}+{revno:ubuntu-pkg}
<smoser> you dont need to help any more, thanks for your help.
<dobey> cjwatson: it's because the version comparison splits upstream versus debian version between a single -, and so can get weird in some cases. i guess it's ok though if you're extra careful to ensure you never end up adding extra - chars AFTER the -MubuntuN
<cjwatson> dobey: no, it's not
<cjwatson> dobey: look at the exception message
<cjwatson> Invalid version string '{debupstream:ubuntu-pkg}-0.7.7~git1029-gb56d7a1-0ubuntu1+trunk~ubuntu16.10.1'
<dobey> cjwatson: no, i mean the issue i was talking about with having multiple versions
<cjwatson> that is indeed not a valid version, and it's because that substitution variable hasn't been expanded for some reason
<cjwatson> dobey: well, sure, but I don't know why you were addressing that to me then :)
<cjwatson> I was replying to smoser's bug title
<dobey> cjwatson: oh, you didn't prefix with "smoser:" and it looked like you were replying to me in irssi. sorry :)
<cjwatson> fair enough
<smoser> well, possibly similar fail to the bug above
<smoser> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/298978047/buildlog.txt.gz
<smoser> ValueError: Invalid version string '0.7.8-1368-gc9c9197-{debversion:ubuntu-pkg}+1365~trunk~ubuntu16.04.1'
#launchpad 2016-12-20
<AmmarZuma11> hi
<AmmarZuma11> playig launchpad?
<vi01et> wgrant: hello! last week i ask to fix my account login error because of my openstack account. do you remember me?
<kuldeep> Hello, i create an account "kuldeepdhaka"   create PPA "madresistor".  now i want to build my packages "libbox0", "libreplot" etc and make them available under "madresistor".
<kuldeep> the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bG-SXNX9Ww is for bzr. my packages will be build from git, (code here https://gitlab.com/madresistor)  anyone can help me understand the launchpad mechanism on how to add my packages? :)
<kuldeep> (and build them and make them available)
<kuldeep> anyone?
<cjwatson> kuldeep: You'll want to first arrange for your repositories to be imported into Launchpad's git hosting (https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports), and then you can use a git recipe to build them, much like the system for bzr (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds)
<kuldeep> ok, i will import the git repo.
<kuldeep> "Make sure the project is registered in Launchpad"  shall i register madresistor as a project? (or just go on without it)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ^
<kuldeep> or should i register "box0" as a project?
<cjwatson> I have no idea about the structure of your project.
<kuldeep> ok, "Mad Resistor" is the organisation, "Box0" is a project/product of "Mad Resistor".
<kuldeep> cjwatson, make sense? ^
<cjwatson> box0 would be a more appropriate match for a Launchpad project, then.
<kuldeep> ok
<cjwatson> madresistor could be a "project group" in Launchpad if you needed it, but that usually isn't necessary.
<kuldeep> that can be done later
<kuldeep> https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new  "**Name:**" "This will be used in the branch or repository URL to identify the import. Examples: main, trunk."   i have no experience with any git VCS. should i enter "master" in that input box?
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ^ :)
<kuldeep> *i have no experience with any VCS other than git
<cjwatson> kuldeep: For git-to-git imports it should typically just be the repository name, so in this case "box0".
<cjwatson> (The text was written for *-to-bzr imports, which are per-branch rather than per-repository, so it needs a bit of work.)
<kuldeep> im importing https://gitlab.com/madresistor/libbox0
<kuldeep> cjwatson, i guess you want to say "libbox0" right?
<cjwatson> Sure, libbox0 if that's what you're importing.
<kuldeep> i confused the Project and  Name field.  Project should have be the project that i created "box0"  and "libbox0" should be in the field Name to tell the git repository name.
<cjwatson> What?
<cjwatson> Oh, probably.
<kuldeep> importing code :D
<cjwatson> You could argue for libbox0 being a separate project, but whatever.
<kuldeep> the words are very related, so thing get confusing.
<kuldeep> ok, i have imported the git repo. i can see the commits.
<kuldeep> cjwatson, maybe i forgot to tell that, Box0 contain a C library (libbox0), GUI programs (box0-studio-qt and liab-studio-qt - both need libbox0).   so the structure i made seems wrong.
<cjwatson> honestly it doesn't matter that much if it's mainly for a recipe.
<kuldeep> cjwatson, yes, but i dont want to build up confusing things right from start. i will take the effort do it nicely in the first go. :)
<cjwatson> I tend to think of one-project-per-upstream-repository as a decent rule of thumb.
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ok, i will just register "libbox0" as a project. later i can do project group on the name of "Box0" or "Mad Resistor".
 * kuldeep confused with git "branch" and lp "branch" word usage.
<cjwatson> they should be synonymous, except that there might be a few places where LP uses "branch" where it means "branch or repository"
<cjwatson> (going out for a while now)
<kuldeep> ok
<kuldeep> https://code.launchpad.net/libbox0/+configure-code     "There are 2 errors."  but no error being shown. :/
<kuldeep> im using the option "Import a Git repository hosted somewhere else"
<kuldeep> now it just worked. :)  (from another tab.)
<kuldeep> now this is another fact i came to know: i need a team to make PPA "Every individual and team in Launchpad can have one or more PPAs, each with its own URL. "  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<kuldeep> i cannot describe the hard time im going through.
<kuldeep> all i just wanted to have was: fetch the gitlab code, build the binaries for ubuntu and store them.
<nacc> kuldeep: you don't need a team to have a ppa, your lp user has ppas as well
<nacc> afaik
<kuldeep> whole ecosystem is mixed up. source-code-mgmt + ubutntu-ppa = launchpad.net.  why couldn't they be two seperate things? just simply let me keep my build my ppa's.
<kuldeep> *build my binaries
<kuldeep> thank, i cannot delete the project that i created. because no project deletion code has been done. lol
<kuldeep> nacc, that what i had done earlier, a PPA "madresistor" but then these extra element of source-code-mgmt confused me. i had hard time figuring out that the whole thing is poorly though out.
<kuldeep> *thought
<nacc> source code mgmt and ppas are separate
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> unless you are using recipes, which are explicitly a way to tie them together
<dobey> well, the source management and PPA are still separate things
<dobey> a recipe is just a statement of "please take this one and put it into a package in the other
<kuldeep> nacc, yes but for newcommer its a nightmare. im not familar with the terms at all
<nacc> dobey: good point
<nacc> kuldeep: which terms? did you read the online documentation?
<kuldeep> nacc, i read the online documentation and looking at it, git is being treated as step child.
<dobey> git support in launchpad was only very recently added
<nacc> kuldeep: well, lp only relatively recently added git suport
<nacc> what dobey said :)
<dobey> launchpad itself is over 10 years old; git repository support is something that only really happened this year
<dobey> if you don't want to use recipes, you can create and sign source packages yourself, and then upload them manually to your PPA with dput
<kuldeep> i have an lp.net account, what is the most straight forward way to build packages for ubuntu.
<dobey> to use recipes, you must import the code onto launchpad.net into either a git repo or a bzr branch
<nacc> kuldeep: do you want them 'automatically' built or 'manually' request them to build?
<nacc> what dobey just listed off are those two options, imo, (in the opposite order)
<dobey> i don't know if you can import to private git repos without creating projects though
<dobey> nacc: well no, recipes can be set to automatic or manual :)
<kuldeep> dobey, do i need to create a "project" for that? (or i can just use import it under my account as git repo)
<nacc> dobey: ah :)
<kuldeep> also, i want to automatically build new package when a new commit is pushed. (or once everyday if new commit are there) - whichever, im fine
<dobey> kuldeep: i don't know enough to answer that exactly. i /think/ you have a single personal git repo, and you can't import to it, which would mean the need to create projects
<kuldeep> https://gitlab.com/madresistor/libbox0 https://gitlab.com/madresistor/box0-studio-qt  https://gitlab.com/madresistor/libreplot   and a few other.  (all git repo, and each repo will be a "{}.deb" file for ubuntu)
<kuldeep> dobey, that detail is enough?
<dobey> no, you need to define how to build the packages from the source inside a debian/ dir in each project
<dobey> that can be on the master branch or on a different packaging branch
<nacc> right, recipes/lp-git-integration doen't solve that you still need to package up your source (afaict)
<kuldeep> ok, i will put them under "ubuntu-ppa" branch (branch as in `git branch`) and we can later do a temporary merge before building. right?
<dobey> the recipe can have an instruction to merge a packaging branch
<kuldeep> ok.
<dobey> another option you might want to look at is building snaps instead of debs, with snapcraft (https://snapcraft.io)
<dobey> which can also be done automatically on launchpad.net, and is somewhat less involved than building debs
<kuldeep> i will stick with ppa for the moment. my aim is ubuntu package.  (i have already confused myself with many other options)
<kuldeep> dobey, (minor query: any possibilty that i can delete the project "Box0" and "libbox0" that i created? - looking a issue raised it says no such facility implemented)
<dobey> no, you can't delete projects
<kuldeep> dobey, can i build ubuntu packages without having to create any project? (import the gitlab git code under my account and build the ppa from git code under my account)
<dobey> as i said earlier, i don't think so
<kuldeep> *create any project (project as in "Mozilla Firefox" https://launchpad.net/firefox)?
<kuldeep> dobey, ok
<dobey> and to be accurate, even with a project the code import would still be "under your account"
<kuldeep> so, i will be forced to use lp.net to use recipe facility?
<kuldeep> i mean, i have to maintain another project page just for having a ppa. :/
<dobey> i'm not going to argue with you
<kuldeep> dobey, im not trying to argue, im simply trying to understand what can be done in a easy straightforward way to get my package to ubuntu.
<kuldeep> spending hour on this, and still no outcome make me sad.
<kuldeep> *hours
<dobey> you don't really have to "maintain" anything
<kuldeep> will be back after food.
<dobey> you're making it much harder than it is
<kuldeep> dobey, ok, after food, i can a clean approch.
<kuldeep> thank you for helping everyone
<cjwatson> we can delete (well, technically hide) projects on request.  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ok
<kuldeep> well, now i can resume on the work.
<kuldeep> dobey, :)
<cjwatson> and indeed, from where you are the main thing you need to do is to prepare actual packaging files, i.e. debian/*; those can live in a separate branch or even in a separate repository if you like
<kuldeep> ok
<cjwatson> dobey is correct that you need a project to host a code import from another site (although not to push a repository directly to LP)
<cjwatson> in the new year maybe I'll see if I can hunt down a reason for that, since it doesn't seem to be an especially well-founded restriction
<cjwatson> as for the documentation, there are definitely gaps where git isn't mentioned and should be; happy to receive pointers to problems so that we can fix them (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug is fine for that)
<cjwatson> in terms of development effort we regard git as a first-class citizen though, since bzr isn't getting much love any more
<kuldeep> i have a project https://launchpad.net/libbox0 and PPA https://launchpad.net/~kuldeepdhaka/+archive/ubuntu/box0
<kuldeep> now as cjwatson wasid i need to have debian/* files.
<rlaager> I'm trying to help a colleague setup a Launchpad account. He created an account, confirmed his email. He can login to Ubuntu One, but when trying to login to Launchpad, after clicking "Yes, log me in", it fails with the Launchpad crash page "something went wrong".
<kuldeep> finally i have https://gist.github.com/kuldeepdhaka/79f3b0b59e3d504abe73000909b958a4  (additionally: `changelog` file is empty and `compact` file content "9")
<kuldeep> dobey, cjwatson nacc ^
<cjwatson> rlaager: Can you raise a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion with the OOPS ID they should have got?
<cjwatson> kuldeep: That's a start.  You can use the dch(1) tool to deal with debian/changelog, and that should be debian/compat (short for compatibility level) not debian/compact.
<kuldeep> im still curious how will the libbox0 and libbox0-dev will be divided.   my cmake script will generate a makefile, and `make install` will install header and binary at once
<rlaager> cjwatson: Done: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/407771
<cjwatson> kuldeep: You can use https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/libpipeline.git/ if you want an example of a simple library package.
<nacc> kuldeep: that's specified by debian/libbox0.* files and debian/libbox0-dev.* files
<nacc> e.g. libbox0.install
<cjwatson> (Obviously everything outside debian/ will be different, and there'll be various differences in detail.)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, thanks, will look into it
<cjwatson> And as nacc says.
<nacc> kuldeep: this may help: .launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/407771
<nacc> bah
<nacc> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html
<nacc> kuldeep: --^
 * cjwatson goes back to amateur music typesetting
<nacc> kuldeep: and as cjwatson pointed you to, looking at other library source packages is probably a good reference, especially if all they generate is a lib and lib-dev like yours
#launchpad 2016-12-21
<kuldeep> i earlier looked at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html and it help.
<nacc> yeah, although i'd ignore the bzr bits :)
<kuldeep> Im looking at https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/libpipeline.git/tree/debian/control  and could not undertand "Package: libpipeline1" , why is it required?  i have two things, "libbox0-dev" to install headers, "libbox0" to install header, why the third one/
<nacc> kuldeep: one is a source package name (this source package)
<nacc> that's Source: ....
<kuldeep> in my case, that would become "libbox01" isnt it.
<nacc> the other two are binary packages
<nacc> which are Package: ...
<nacc> kuldeep: so you probably need at least one more binary package in your control file for the library itself
<nacc> kuldeep: probably called libbox0
<nacc> kuldeep: well, i woudl say, if i had to geuss, your source package is actually 'libbox' not 'libbox0' as it is now
<kuldeep> instead of "Package: libpipeline1"   can i just keep "Package: libpipeline"
<nacc> iiuc, that indicates so versioning
<kuldeep> nacc, "box0" the name, brand whatever you can think of it
<kuldeep> and libbox0 is now at v0.3.0
<nacc> kuldeep: ok, you can name it however you want, and source package names can be the same as binary package names
<nacc> kuldeep: *so* versioning
<nacc> shared object
<nacc> https://autotools.io/libtool/version.html may help
<kuldeep> nacc, yes, the shared library follow the INTERFACE standard. (version age like stuff)
<kuldeep> update the paste: https://gist.github.com/kuldeepdhaka/79f3b0b59e3d504abe73000909b958a4
<kuldeep> nacc, cjwatson    (heavily borrowed from cjwatson libpipeline)
<kuldeep> also, directly used libpipeline1.install and libpipeline-dev.install
<kuldeep> update: Added all file i have
<kuldeep> possibly just need to figure out what need to be in "rules" file
<kuldeep> :)
<nacc> kuldeep: do you currently use a Makefile in your upstream?
<cjwatson> What is the SONAME of your library?
<cjwatson> The runtime library package should probably in fact be libbox0-1 or something like that, reflecting the SONAME.
<nacc> cjwatson: good point, i didn't realize earlier that 'box0' was part of the product name
<cjwatson> And you should have a symbols file declaring its exported interfaces.
<kuldeep> libbox0.so.2.0.0  <--- master code, latest
<cjwatson> Then libbox0-2
<cjwatson> The symbols is mildly tedious to craft the first time, but if your rules file has an override_dh_makeshlibs target something like libpipeline's (with -c2 or higher, preferably -c4) then the first build should fail with output that gives you a rough idea of the initial contents.  In future the symbols file makes it much easier for the system to automatically generate appropriate library ...
<cjwatson> ... dependencies, and warn you when you've broken ABI without realising it.
<cjwatson> The symbols -> The symbols file
<kuldeep> nacc, uses CMake which generate the Makefile.
<kuldeep> will resume work on waking up.
<kuldeep> thank you, GN.
<kuldeep> im using "deb-version {debupstream:master}+{revno:master}" for recipe.  and my changelog contain "libbox0 (0.3.0-1) unstable; urgency=medium". so i guess this will generate: 0.3+4264 any input on any problem with it?
<kuldeep> s/0.3+4264/0.3.0+4264/
<kuldeep> is my usage of debupstream:master and revno:master correct?  (use the master branch to get these variables)?
<kuldeep> Im unable to git push to my repo https://paste.debian.net/hidden/91ec39e1/     https://code.launchpad.net/libbox0 [project] and https://launchpad.net/~kuldeepdhaka [account]
<kuldeep> do i need to do something special to push a new branch? (my first interaction with git server)
<kuldeep> i cloned, made a new branch, commit the changes and now while push the branch it having problem.  i used `git clone git://git.launchpad.net/libbox0`
<kuldeep> is it due to because i have imported the git code from somewhere else,i cannot push any changes to it?
<sigmavirus> kuldeep: if I look at https://code.launchpad.net/libbox0 I see a recently updated debian branch
<sigmavirus> oh kuldeep I think I see the problem
<sigmavirus> You cloned using git:// which is a read-only URI
<jpd> I am trying to establish a session from a build server to launchpad upload a release and I am in a text browser
<sigmavirus> I think you might need to use git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/libbox0
<kuldeep> sigmavirus, i uploaded to the gitlab repo, then i told lp to pull the changes.
<jpd>  I can't complete the login sequence because of this error : Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action.
<jpd> the browser is lynx
<kuldeep> sigmavirus, i tried but it had problem. minor change: i had to use  "git+ssh://kuldeepdhaka@git.launchpad.net/libbox0" (to pull) and then for push same problem.
<sigmavirus> kuldeep: odd. I don't use launchpad as a git repository, so I'm not sure why you're running into your particular issue
<cjwatson> kuldeep: you can't push to repositories that are imported from somewhere else
<cjwatson> kuldeep: either push to a different repository in the same project on Launchpad, or (simpler if you can) just push the branch to gitlab
<cjwatson> kuldeep: though sigmavirus is also correct that you can't push over git://
<cjwatson> kuldeep: if you've pushed to gitlab already, then you don't need to tell LP to pull the changes, it'll do so automatically.  If you're impatient you can go to https://code.launchpad.net/~kuldeepdhaka/libbox0/+git/libbox0 and press "Import Now"
<kuldeep> cjwatson, that what i did.
<nacc> kuldeep: afaict, the idea behind the git-to-git imports is that you only push to gitlab, launchpad will notice and since you have a recipe, will build (presuming you've marked it as automatic)
<cjwatson> that's right.  we don't let you push to imported repositories because how would we resolve the case of changes on both sides?
<kuldeep> pretty reasonable behaviour, i also concluded that.
<nacc> cjwatson: makes total sense to me :)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, hum
<kuldeep> though this import behaviour could have been per branch, but more work and very specific usecase.
<kuldeep> readonly clone could have been a good description. something like that tell people what will happen if the code is "imported".
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug
<cjwatson> I'm very unlikely to remember an IRC conversation from now until after the new year :)
<sigmavirus> heh
<nacc> kuldeep: it is documented at: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<nacc> "You won't be able to push directly to the imported repository"
<cjwatson> yeah, but it's reasonable to suggest that it should be more self-documenting
<nacc> never hurts :)
<nacc> cjwatson: based upon context, i assume i should defer bringing up how we want (if we do) to tie the importer repositories to launchpad -- specifically for questions like: 1) where should uploaders be able to upload to (we want to keep the importer trees read-only so that they only reflect the publishing history, but they can add an 'upload' parent which is indicative of what the uploader says they pushed)
<nacc> that is, defer to the new year :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I agree with that decision, but I also don't want to get into it now :)
<nacc> cjwatson: fair enough :)
<nacc> cjwatson: but i generally want to have a launchpad discussion on it, so we can figure all that out
<kuldeep> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1651826
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1651826 in Launchpad itself "Mention on the git code import page that "You won't be able to push directly to the imported repository"" [Undecided,New]
<kuldeep> nacc, :)
<nacc> kuldeep: sorry, did you mean: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git ?
<nacc> kuldeep: because it is there already
<kuldeep> nacc, its on doc page i know. but such a important peice of information should probably be on the ui directly. (imo)
<nacc> kuldeep: oh ok, i'd clarify in the bug where you mean then
<nacc> kuldeep: as i don't know what by reading it :)
<cjwatson> it's always fine to give an example URL
<cjwatson> so please do that
<kuldeep> (or if descriptive error can be printed when someone try to push some code to server on imported repo - it would be better. because "permission denied" was very vauge for me)
<nacc> i assume the error was a generic git protocol return code (and permission denied was presumably accurate)
<kuldeep> it could have been because im trying to push to some one else repo.
<cjwatson> that should be a separate bug
<cjwatson> again, with specifics
<kuldeep> in my working-dir/   libbox0_0.3.0+62+62.tar.xz has been generated "by deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}"  where my changelog has "libbox0 (0.3.0-1) unstable; urgency=medium"
<kuldeep> (build locally by `git-build-recipe --allow-fallback-to-native libbox0.recipe working-dir`)
<kuldeep> could not understand "62+62". shouldnt that have been "62" only?
<kuldeep> libbox0.recipe:   "# git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}    \n      lp:libbox0 debian"
<nacc> it seems like it should have been 0.3.0-62 (depending on the revision number being 62)
<nacc> kuldeep: "For recipe versions 0.4 and newer, you must specify the name of the branch (e.g. {debupstream-base:packaging})."
<kuldeep> `git rev-list --count HEAD` return 62  (master)
<nacc> kuldeep: so i think you want {debupstream:<branch name>}
<kuldeep> gitbuildrecipe.deb_version.NotFullyExpanded: deb-version not fully expanded: {debupstream:master}+62.  Valid substitutions in recipe format 0.4 are: ['{time}', '{date}', '{git-commit}', '{latest-tag}', '{revdate}', '{revtime}', '{debversion}', '{debupstream-base}', '{debupstream}']
<kuldeep> ^^ deb-version {debupstream:master}+{revno}
<kuldeep> gitbuildrecipe.deb_version.NotFullyExpanded: deb-version not fully expanded: {debupstream:master}+{revno:master}.  Valid substitutions in recipe format 0.4 are: ..... <snip>
<kuldeep> ^^ deb-version {debupstream:master}+{revno:master}
<nacc> interesting, maybe it only applies to bzr?
<nacc> hrm, do you have a master branch? it seems liek the : syntax should work regardless?
<kuldeep> nacc, i have two branch: master, debian.   i uploaded debian some time back.
<nacc> kuldeep: which one has the debian/changelog in it?
<kuldeep> nacc, debian
<nacc> kuldeep: then that's the branch you should refer to
<nacc> "debversion, debupstream and debupstream-base require debian/changelog to exist in the given branch. "
<nacc> not sure why it put 62 in, could be a bug, but it seems like you need to be very specific with the branches you use in your recipe
<kuldeep> nacc, then which branch code will be compiled? debian or master?
<kuldeep> currently BRANCH(debian) = BRANCH(master) + COMMIT(containing-debian-dir)
<nacc> kuldeep: i think the code to compile depends entirely on your recipe
<kuldeep> i think,i can solve the problem by making the COMMIT(containing-debian-dir) in master later on.
<nacc> kuldeep: i htink you're looking for the nest-part or merge bits of the recipes
<kuldeep> gitbuildrecipe.deb_version.NotFullyExpanded: deb-version not fully expanded: {debupstream:debian}+{revno:debian}.  Valid substitutions in recipe format 0.4 are: ['{time} ......
<mquigley> I'm having trouble logging into launchpad with a new account. Is this the place to ask for help, or is there a better location elsewhere? Thanks!
<kuldeep> mquigley, please go on.
<kuldeep> nacc, you can try my recipe:   "# git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}   \n   lp:libbox0 debian" if you like
<nacc> kuldeep: i'm out of my depth now, maybe cjwatson or another LP admin has insight
<kuldeep> oops "# git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream:debian}+{revno:debian}   \n   lp:libbox0 debian"
<nacc> kuldeep: will try locally
<mquigley> Thank you. I created a new account with Ubuntu One, but when I try to sign into launchpad.net it returns "Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong with Launchpad...(Error ID: OOPS-59334964f22deff950a2d2632cabf9fb)". It's quite possible I'm doing something wrong, but I've tried in a few browsers and a few different machines yesterday and today trying to eliminate causes on my end.
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59334964f22deff950a2d2632cabf9fb
<dobey> kuldeep: you probably don't just want to build from the debian branch. you want to pull the master branch and then merge the debian branch
<kuldeep> dobey, BRANCH(debian) = BRANCH(master) + COMMIT(containing-debian-dir)
<dobey> kuldeep: until you push new stuff onto master, yes
<kuldeep> dobey, "until you push new stuff onto master, yes" what do you mean by that?
<kuldeep> please elaborate.
<nacc> kuldeep: hrm, i get a different error from `git-build-recipe` -- says it can't find an upstream tag
<dobey> kuldeep: i mean, when you push changes to master, the debian branch doesn't automatically get them
<nacc> kuldeep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23665127/
<kuldeep> dobey, the debian branch is on launchpad, i press'd "Import Now" to force import.
<nacc> kuldeep: what dobey is referring to is a general structure of your repository
<nacc> kuldeep: as you push commits to master, your debian branch will be 'behind' master
<nacc> kuldeep: so you are forcing yourself to rebase and push debian (forcibly as it won't be a fast-forward) each time
<nacc> kuldeep: you can see the merge examples in the recipes documentation: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes
<dobey> hmm, is there any documentation on git recipes?
<nacc> dobey: it's in there too, afaict
<nacc> although it's not 100% clear if everything about bzr recipes applies to git recipes :)
<kuldeep> look like, while i check'd out the lp master branch, lp didnt fetch the latest master from gitlab, so in between there is a commit missing in debian branch.
<kuldeep> lemme fix that first
<dobey> nacc: yeah i see some "if you use git, do y"
<nacc> dobey: yep
<dobey> hmm, launchpad says "no recipes using this repository"
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> i think http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23665168/ is actually what you want
<kuldeep> ok, i pushed debian branch after rebasing against master.(the missing commit is now there) force pushed to gitlab server and imported the code to lp libbox0 page.
<kuldeep> dobey, im using your recipe and got "Exception: Invalid deb-version: {debupstream:debian}+63: Invalid version string '{debupstream:debian}+63'" executed `git-build-recipe libbox0.recipe working-dir`
<dobey> kuldeep: remove the :debian then (i didn't modify that from yours)
<kuldeep> dobey, after removing the :debian,  i got "git-build-recipe: error: Unable to find the upstream source.  Import it as tag upstream/0.3.0+62 or build with --allow-fallback-to-native."
<dobey> kuldeep: yeah, your version string is native, so build with --allow-fallback-to-native
<dobey> (lp does build recipes with that option)
<kuldeep> now it got "libbox0_0.3.0+62.tar.xz"  when i passed --allow-fallback-to-native
<kuldeep> *now i got
 * kuldeep wonder the use of --allow-fallback-to-native
<kuldeep> now "# git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream}+{revno}   \n   lp:libbox0 debian" works.   so i guess the problem was due to the missing commit that was left out due to sync between server and my failure to notice it.
<dobey> that was undoubtedly not the problem
<kuldeep> i have the package. libbox0_0.3.0+62.tar.xz :)  [containing the source]
<kuldeep> getting pbuilder :D
<kuldeep> dobey, "that was undoubtedly not the problem" then? what was the problem?
<kuldeep> dobey, <dobey> nacc: yeah i see some "if you use git, do y"    i wont mind understanding the joke. (if it is) :D
<dobey> there is no joke
<dobey> i don't know what the problem was exactly. probably the fact that you created a tarball from the recipe i gave you resulted in a success when you tried to then run your recipe, as now there was an "upstream source"
<kuldeep> oh ok. atleast its gone now.
<dobey> but the recipe i pastebinned is the one you want
<dobey> at least, if you want launchpad to automatically build packages from your master branch
<kuldeep> dobey, probably later, i will move the debian/ files to master branch.
<dobey> not a requirement
<dobey> but do whatever you want i guess
<kuldeep> dobey, my reason of moving is: because i can easily forget to make changes to the changelog. also, until someone take the packaging work from me, i have to do the work.  but i do see that number of dir are growing in my source root.
<kuldeep> if its at one place, there is a heigher chance of remembering.
<kuldeep> dobey, if you were me, will you have kept that file?
 * kuldeep `pbuiler create` finished
<dobey> you only really need to update debian/changelog for recipes if you want to bump the main upstream version
<dobey> but sure
<kuldeep> my library uses cmake for build. https://git.launchpad.net/libbox0/tree/debian/rules?h=debian    problem is idk how to write a rule file that build code that uses cmake
<kuldeep> i see https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/rfrancoise/libpcap.git/tree (uses cmake) but could not understand how to reuse the rule file.
<kuldeep> i just copied "dh_auto_configure -Skde -- -DBUILD_DEMO=OFF" assuming it may work for me.  (removed the -Dvariable and placed mine)  from here https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/modax/amarok.git/tree/debian/rules
<dobey> unless you need to pass specific options to cmake or something, the simplest rules file with just %: rule that runs "dh $@" will "just work"
<dobey> i doubt you need the -Skde
<kuldeep> hum, in think too.
<kuldeep> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/rfrancoise/libpcap.git/tree/debian/rules#n26   im going to add this target too. lets see what will happen. probably related to symbol file as earlier mentioned.
<nacc> kuldeep: again you don't *need* to override any targets unless you know you need to
<kuldeep> i think, my code is a library, and `dh_makeshlibs -- -c4` is require for library. symbol checking/generation.... something like that
<kuldeep> *my reason, my code
<kuldeep> nacc, isnt it?
<nacc> again, they are choosing to override the -c value (default is 1)
<dobey> you don't need to override anything by default
<nacc> right
<kuldeep> <cjwatson> The symbols is mildly tedious to craft the first time, but if your rules file has an override_dh_makeshlibs target something like libpipeline's (with -c2 or higher, preferably -c4) then the first build should fail with output that gives you a rough idea of the initial contents.  In future the symbols file makes it much easier for the system to automatically generate appropriate library ...
<dobey> i would just leave the symbols file out of your package for now
<kuldeep> dobey, for simplicity (mine) or my package is 0.x (which are considered in very heavy development) or something else?
<dobey> i doubt you're making any guarantee of abi stability yet, and you are packaging in a PPA, not trying to get it into the debian or ubuntu archives yet
<kuldeep> just PPA atm.  (i wont mind it get into debian or ubuntu :)
<kuldeep> you are right, i cannot garantee abi atm. (fyi, i just broke abi compatibility with prev release :)
<kuldeep> so, as dobey recommend - no symbol file for now.
<dobey> and you're probably not bumping the soname whenever you break abi either
<dobey> so yeah, simplest to just avoid the symbols file for now
<kuldeep> im bumping current=2, age=0, revision=0     last afair was current=1 and age=0, revision=0
<kuldeep> dobey, https://git.launchpad.net/libbox0/tree/libbox0/CMakeLists.txt#n53
<dobey> ok
<kuldeep> i added 1 to CURRENT.     (though i keep forgetting that what is the format of current,age,revision - everytime i have to lookup on internet)
<kuldeep> the library is in heavy development, so i would avoid any abi promises now. will just ignore symbol files for simplicity and till it dont make into actual debian or ubuntu.
<kuldeep> dobey, make sense?
<dobey> ok
<kuldeep> i just got an idea, why not just provide just {rev}+{git-commit}   i dont have to maintain anything at all. and these files can be external to the master.
<kuldeep> (no symbol file will not be provided)
<kuldeep> im adding "{rev}+" to tell package manager that the next package is newer than the last rev.  (since {rev} is incremented as commit are added). or is it unnecessary?
<dobey> you still have to maintain something
<kuldeep> dobey, but not in every release.
<dobey> and yes, you can append the git-commit or the revno launchpad assigns to the commit if you want
<dobey> kuldeep: well, if you bump the SONAME in every release, yes, you have to rename the .install file and update the control file
<dobey> speak of which, you should probably have the install file to use libbox0*.so.2* instead of just *.so.*
<kuldeep> dobey, it contain "usr/lib/*/libbox0*.so.*"   so, it does the work automatically?
<dobey> so it will fail to build if you bump the soname
<dobey> kuldeep: right, but then the package name doesn't match the soname
<dobey> which is wrong
<kuldeep> i changed the package name  "libbox0-2" to "libbox0".  in future, when we get a proper maintainer - they can do the whole thing. (i still dont know alot of the debian standards)
<kuldeep> dobey, "which is wrong" wrong in the sense that for future release it could cause problem?
<kuldeep> please share your experience, i dont know anything about debian packaging.
<dobey> yes, and that it doesn't comply with debian packaging standards
<cjwatson> The reason for this is that it causes unnecessary upgrade problems.
<kuldeep> dobey, i was un-aware of that. https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/libpipeline.git/tree/debian/libpipeline1.install  it contain "usr/lib/*/libpipeline*.so.*"
<cjwatson> But I disagree with dobey regarding what the install file should say; I don't think that's a necessary change.
<cjwatson> (When I say "it causes unnecessary upgrade problems", I'm referring to the binary package name.  It should change any time the SONAME changes.)
<dobey> yeah, i didn't say that the contents are wrong. i was just suggesting that having the soname inside the install file as well, makes it easier to know when you end up with a problem
<cjwatson> I think that's busywork :)
<dobey> because then if you change the library soname, and then forget to change the install file and package name, it will fail to build and tell you why
<dobey> versus building anyway and giving you a broken upgrade :)
<cjwatson> I prefer using a symbols file to tell me that.
<cjwatson> That's what dh_makeshlibs -- -c4 does
 * kuldeep is having hard time following cjwatson and dobey cross-communication. :)
<cjwatson> But I agree that if you aren't bothering with a symbols file then maybe you need some other kind of guard
<kuldeep> if i today keep "libbox0" as the binary package name and later get a full fledge maintainer, she/he can start rolling "libbox0-X" (where X is extracted from interface,age,rev). will user have problem upgrading from "libbox0" to "libbox0-X"?
<cjwatson> Possibly, depending on how competent they are.
<cjwatson> It's probably unavoidable for there to be some kind of upgrade problem there, unless it happens to coincide with a SONAME change.
<cjwatson> So you really are storing up trouble for yourself.
<cjwatson> (And it should not be extracted from interface,age,rev directly, but rather from the SONAME.  Forget about the libtool stuff for this purpose, although it doesn't hurt to use it internally.)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, "It's probably unavoidable for there to be some kind of upgrade problem there, unless it happens to coincide with a SONAME change." this sentence is still undigestable for me. can you make it a bit easier to digest? :)
<cjwatson> Yes, the user may well have a problem upgrading from libbox0 to libbox0-X.  Which is why it's a mistake for you to rename to libbox0.
<cjwatson> If done carefully, it's possible, but it will involve temporarily deconfiguring any installed packages that depend on libbox0*, and it's easy to get wrong.
<kuldeep> thats a good insight of the working.
<kuldeep> cjwatson, i think i got your thoughts.   libbox0 and libbox0-X will be installed for sometime in the transition. (or else, package manager will throw error that another package file is being overwritten) right?
<kuldeep> if they have same SO version.  if concidently, libbox0-X got a different SO version, then things will go fine smoothly. right?
<cjwatson> If they ship overlapping files (as they will, if they have the same SONAME), then it is not possible to install them at the same time; there'll have to be a Conflicts, which makes it much more work for apt to resolve the upgrade.
<cjwatson> I don't understand why you're trying so very hard to ignore the best-practice advice we've given you.
<kuldeep> cjwatson, im trying to feed my curiosity/understanding of what would happen/process.
<cjwatson> A very large fraction of the packaging guidelines is there because things go wrong if you do something else; it's basically an encoded version of "here's how not to repeat the mistakes of the past".
<cjwatson> So it's best to follow them pretty carefully until you understand things well enough to vary from them.
<kuldeep> hahahhaha nicely said. yes.
<OverCoder> Hello
<OverCoder> I have been biulding a package for an open-source project for quite a while
<OverCoder> The problem is that I built my package and uploaded it with the wrong upstream tarball, and obviously build failed at Launchpad's servers
<OverCoder> now I built with the correct upstream tarball but launchpad is refusing the new tarball, because it has different contents under the same name
<OverCoder> what do I do?
<cjwatson> You'll have to upload the correct tarball under a slightly different name.  It's conventional to append e.g. +ds in this kind of case.
<OverCoder> well, debuild fails if I rename the upstream tarball
<cjwatson> So foo_1.0.0.orig.tar.xz -> foo_1.0.0+ds1.orig.tar.xz (and bump your changelog version from 1.0.0-1 to 1.0.0+ds1-1, etc.)
<cjwatson> it will only fail if you haven't changed other things to suit
<OverCoder> o
<OverCoder> let me try
<cjwatson> if you do it with the above scheme then you should be able to drop the +ds suffix at the next upstream release.
<OverCoder> great.
<OverCoder> I think this is gonna work, uploading
<OverCoder> that worked D:
<OverCoder> cjwatson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/862778/how-to-overwrite-a-previously-uploaded-malformed-upstream-tarball-in-launchpads You answer it or I do?
<OverCoder> (It's my question)
<cjwatson> I might as well.
<OverCoder> okay :P
<cjwatson> done
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ok, im going to do libbox0-2. and i have to maintain proper versions.
<kuldeep> then its just a matter of preference to provide a symbol file or not, will decide on it later.
<cjwatson> Right, while a symbols file is best practice it's not necessary for correctness.
<kyrofa> I'm getting timeouts whenever I try to change bug statuses
<kyrofa> I can browse everything fine, though
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Almost certainly the usual everything-stops-for-ten-minutes-while-PostgreSQL-changes-its-underwear thing.
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<kyrofa> cjwatson, alright, thanks for the heads up, I'll give it a breather
<cjwatson> We're hoping that an upgrade in the new year will sort it out or at least give us something more to go on.
<cjwatson> (It's some kind of maintenance that makes a trigger unable to create temporary tables)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, just to confirm: in you package, libpipeline1.symbols "pipecmd_fchdir@Base 1.4.0"   1.4.0 is the package release version.  ie that symbol was first introduced in libpipeline1_1.4.0####.deb right?
<kuldeep> (making sure that i dont mix up SO version and semiver)
<kuldeep> looking at changelog, it always has "upstream release" that at version.
<dobey> yes, the version after each symbol is the package version it was introduced in
<kuldeep> (building source using pbuilder) atleast compiled code.
<cjwatson> Right, it turns into a >= dependency.
<cjwatson> And in libpipeline I've never introduced symbols in anything other than a new upstream release.
<kuldeep> https://paste.debian.net/903807/   build shared library and reached till make install. but then failed. idk why
<kuldeep> (idk why it is installing at wrong path)
<kuldeep> here is the my debian/  https://git.launchpad.net/libbox0/commit/?h=debian
<cjwatson> That looks like you're missing .install files, or maybe missing some entries in them.
<cjwatson> Doesn't look like it's installing to the wrong path.
<kuldeep> i have libbox0-2.install and libbox0-dev.install
<cjwatson> Oh, no, I see, missing multiarch directory.  One moment.
<cjwatson> I think you're probably hardcoding too many directories in your libbox0/CMakeLists.txt.  I don't speak cmake very well.
<cjwatson> But you're hardcoding the library destination to "lib" and the pkg-config destination to "lib/pkgconfig", which aren't correct for modern Debian/Ubuntu library packages - they're supposed to install to the multiarch library path, e.g. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu.  That's passed in by the package build machinery and it usually works automatically if it's not overridden by the upstream build ...
<cjwatson> ... system, which I think it must be here.
<cjwatson> Also you need to remove usr/share/man/man3 from debian/libbox0-dev.install.
<kuldeep> ok
<dobey> need to -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR="lib/${DEB_GNU_ARCH_TRIPLET}" or whatever the variable is
<cjwatson> Not that one.  But isn't some equivalent of that done automatically?
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#CMake
<dobey> oh, well the CMakeLists.txt is broken further down too
<cjwatson> Ah, right, only very modern debhelper.
<cjwatson> Anyway that says that upstreams should use GNUInstallDirs.
<dobey> also that too
<dobey> https://git.launchpad.net/libbox0/tree/libbox0/CMakeLists.txt?h=debian#n135
<dobey> vs
<dobey> https://git.launchpad.net/libbox0/tree/libbox0/CMakeLists.txt?h=debian#n176
<dobey> though
<cjwatson> And then you probably do indeed need to pass -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LIBDIR="lib/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH)" in a dh_auto_configure override
<dobey> but nice that newer debhelper does it
 * dobey wonders what probability of it being SRU to xenial is
<cjwatson> about nil
<cjwatson> I suspect
<cjwatson> Anyway if you don't want to deal with this right now you could disable multiarch: drop the */ segments from the usr/lib/whatever lines in .install, and remove both occurrences of Multi-Arch: same from debian/control
<cjwatson> Your users won't be able to do fancy things like coinstallation of the same library for different architectures, it may get in the way of cross-building etc., but you also may not care right now.
<kuldeep> if both of you can tell me in a simpler language that i need to do in the CMake files and in debian/, i will be happy to fix anything that is less than recommended-level.
<cjwatson> disable multiarch: drop the */ segments from the usr/lib/whatever lines in .install, and remove both occurrences of Multi-Arch: same from debian/control
<cjwatson> that's as simple as I can make it
<kuldeep> i do understand a bit that multi arch installation would be problem because of hard coding in cmake fikle
<cjwatson> I can't give you simple language for what needs to be fixed in your cmake config to do the job properly
<cjwatson> but you can do the job improperly here by disabling multiarch and it won't be terrible
<dobey> use GNUInstallDirs and don't use hard-coded path names like "lib" and "bin", basically
<dobey> to make multi-arch workable; otherwise just drop the multi-arch support as cjwatson said
<kuldeep> ok, in my cmake code, i add "include(GNUInstallDirs)" and use the exported variable by the module instead of hardcoded strings. right?
<kuldeep> looking at the provided examples
<kuldeep> that seem simple.
<kuldeep> question: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/debian-med/libdivsufsort.git/tree/debian/patches/0001-Fix-upstream-cmake-files-to-support-multi-arch.patch?id=78397139d346fb15d035f63f6a0ad8f239675afa     has "set(CMAKE_INSTALL_INCLUDEDIR "include/${CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE}")"  but https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/libsdsl.git/tree/debian/patches/0001-Patch-cmake-files.patch?id=8f0e9ba2bee3b1b5f3e90d7b0fd4325f5ccf44bf dont
<kuldeep> https://cmake.org/cmake/help/v3.3/module/GNUInstallDirs.html  seems like CMAKE_INSTALL_INCLUDEDIR is set by the package.
<kuldeep> ---
<kuldeep> im switching to  "git-build-recipe format 0.4 deb-version {debupstream}" because the build result in "+ b0_aout_bitsize_speed_get@Base 0.3.0+65" not "- b0_aout_bitsize_speed_get@Base 0.3.0" (current symbols)
<kuldeep> its adding "+65" at the end of line in symbol.
<kuldeep> dobey, cjwatson ok?
<kuldeep> (im revoing "+{revno}" because of which "+65" is being generated)
<kuldeep> *removing
<kuldeep> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/libpipeline.git/tree/debian/source/format uses "3.0 (quilt)" so i used that too, but pbuilder or git-recipe-build  change that to "3.0 (native)" for me.
<kuldeep> why?
<kuldeep> cjwatson, any tip ^^ ?
<kuldeep> dobey  ^^^ :)
<nacc> kuldeep: do you understand the difference between the two?
<nacc> kuldeep: https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 and `man dpkg-source` may help
<kuldeep> nacc, idk the difference.
<kuldeep> i shamelessly copied the file :)
<kuldeep> nacc, i can choose any. any significat difference?
<nacc> kuldeep: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianMentorsFaq#What_is_the_difference_between_a_native_Debian_package_and_a_non-native_package.3F
<nacc> *if* your build is turning it into native, it's probably a mistake int he naming or versioning -- given that your package is not a debian-specific library (afaict)
<kuldeep> nacc, git-recipe-build generated libbox0_0.3.0.tar.xz
<wgrant> Not quite.
<wgrant> bzr-builder and git-build-recipe are designed for daily builds, so they will convert a package from 3.0 (quilt) to 3.0 (native) if they can't find an orig tarball to use.
<nacc> oh!
<wgrant> They attempt to obtain the orig tarball using pristine-tar on the git or bzr repository used in the build. If that fails, they'll transform it to native so the build can succeed.
<kuldeep> relate to "--allow-fallback-to-native" argument?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> So it's harmless, but you might want to add pristine-tar metadata to the repository so you get a proper non-native build.
<kuldeep> where did pbuilder put my resultant .deb file?
<kuldeep> wgrant, ok, will look into it later. thanks for the input.
<kuldeep> got it! /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<kuldeep> my build is having a little failure.   https://paste.debian.net/hidden/ed108325/
<kuldeep> i kept like https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/cjwatson/libpipeline.git/tree/debian/libpipeline1.symbols#n1   "libpipeline.so.1 libpipeline1 #MINVER#"
<kuldeep> but pbuilder is raising error and saying `libbox0.so.2.0.0 libbox0-2 #MINVER#`   (see the paste for diff)
<kuldeep> (im almost there :)
#launchpad 2016-12-22
<kuldeep> i want to keep `libbox0.so.2 libbox0-2 #MINVER#` like libpipeline1.
<kuldeep> do i have to keep like `libbox0.so.2.0.0 libbox0-2 #MINVER#` and update everytime the SO VERSION?
<nacc> kuldeep: does your binary package create a libbox0.so.2?
<nacc> kuldeep: becuase libpipeline1 contains both:
<nacc> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpipeline.so.1
<nacc> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpipeline.so.1.4.1
<nacc> which one a symlink to the other
<kuldeep> afaik: file libbox0.so.2.0.0  and symbolic link libbox0.so -> libbox0.so.2.0.0
<nacc> libbox0.so is wrong, isn't it?
<nacc> an unversioned lib?
<kuldeep> nacc, https://paste.debian.net/903842/
<kuldeep> libbox0.so is a symbolic link to libbox0.so.2.0.0.  is that a problem?
<nacc> kuldeep: right so your symbols file and the contents of the package disagree
<nacc> kuldeep: you told the symbols file to look at a library called libbox0.so.2
<nacc> but you don't ship any such library
<nacc> so the build system recognizes that and switches to the library it did find
<nacc> afaict that's what the log you got is saying
<kuldeep> nacc, will it be happy (with the symbolic link?) "`libbox0.so libbox0-2 #MINVER#`"  ?
<kuldeep> [checking my trick]
<cjwatson> libbox0.so belongs exclusively in libbox0-dev
<cjwatson> libbox0-2 should ship libbox0.so.2 as a symlink to libbox0.so.2.0.0
<nacc> kuldeep: I don't know, maybe? but you have to refer to an actually shipped library either way; that seems like it should work, but it seems odd that you're not shipping libbox0.so.2
<cjwatson> you must ship the thing that's named in your SONAME or stuff won't work
<nacc> kuldeep: so then, no, you should't do your trick, as it's not in the same package
<kuldeep> ok
<cjwatson> it is not correct to use libbox0.so in .symbols - that field is supposed to be the SONAME
<kuldeep> cmake isnt generating the libbox0.so.2 and libbox0.2.0 have to look into that.
<cjwatson> right, fix that.
<nacc> cjwatson: right, duh, thanks for clearing that up :)
<cjwatson> and re symbols containing 0.3.0+65, you're meant to edit that.
<cjwatson> it'll only automatically fill in the minimum version if the symbols file didn't already have a version for that symbol.
<nacc> kuldeep: right i think cjwatson's advice earlier was to use makeshlibs to give you a base symbols file that you then make correct in practice
<cjwatson> it just uses the current version because that's the conservative choice and it can't know any better.
<nacc> i think dh_makeshlibs even mentions that :)
<tsimonq2> So do Bad Things happen when I accidentally close a terminal when it's dputting to a PPA and it's on the source tarball?
<kuldeep> cmake only allow me to set "SET_TARGET_PROPERTIES(box0 PROPERTIES SOVERSION <so-value-here>")   but it only allow one value.
<kuldeep> multiple call to SET_TARGET_PROPERTIES result in final only being generated.
<kuldeep> so, either i can generated libbox0.so.2 or libbox0.so.2.0 or libbox0.2.0.0     +    a symbolic link libbox0.so to the actual shared library
<kuldeep>  /usr/lib64/libpipeline.so -> libpipeline.so.1.4.1  |  /usr/lib64/libpipeline.so.1 -> libpipeline.so.1.4.1   |  /usr/lib64/libpipeline.so.1.4.1
<nacc> kuldeep: keep in mind that libpipeline.so  lives ina  different binary pacakge
<kuldeep> nacc, it is mandatory to provide /usr/lib64/libpipeline.so -> libpipeline.so.1.4.1 ?
<nacc> kuldeep: well, in the -dev package, probably? otherwise how would you compile against it?
<nacc> *link* against it, rather
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: no; either it finished anyway or the whole thing is discarded
<cjwatson> kuldeep: /usr/lib64/ isn't a thing in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thanks.
<cjwatson> kuldeep: but yes, a libfoo.so symlink is required in the -dev package as nacc says, since that's what ld looks for
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ok
<cjwatson> I can't believe that cmake is actually as useless as you're suggesting though; I'd suggest you find a competent existing library package that's built using cmake
<kuldeep> cjwatson, atleast it isnt doing the that by default.
<kuldeep> finding libraries that uses cmake is hard. trying ...
<kuldeep> im doing on https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/
<cjwatson> grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends,Build-Depends-Indep cmake -a -Pr ^lib -nsPackage /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_*_Sources | sort -u
<cjwatson> (well, maybe not gb.archive in your case)
<cjwatson> should find you a decent list to poke at
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Speaking of that, is there a technical reason why we don't have an httpredir.debian.org for Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> not afaik
<tsimonq2> Then who do I talk to about asking that Canonical set one up? :)
<cjwatson> RT, I'd presume ...
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Oh, so do you think it would be worth bringing up for discussion or should I Just File The Goshdarn RT? :)
<cjwatson> I have absolutely no idea
<tsimonq2> Ok, fair enough \o/
<cjwatson> it's nearly end of year and I'm just trying to finish off my project so I can stop :P
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Fair enough, cheers, good luck, happy holidays. :)
 * tsimonq2 takes note to not poke Colin until January so he can finish his project
<kuldeep> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/users/abe/nmu/plplot.git/tree/debian  PLplot dont have any symbol file.  (uses cmake)
<kuldeep> cjwatson, https://cmake.org/cmake/help/v3.0/command/install.html    it says "lib<name>.so -> lib<name>.so.1"    documented as im seeing
<cjwatson> I think you'd be best off not addressing me about cmake issues
<cjwatson> I don't personally like it and don't use it, so can't help you further there
<kuldeep> cjwatson, i pinged you because of "I can't believe that cmake is actually as useless as you're suggesting though; I'd suggest you find a competent existing library package that's built using cmake"
<kuldeep> so, atleast i found in the documentation :)
<cjwatson> but if you mean what the symlink target should be, then it doesn't matter whether it's to lib<name>.so.1 or to lib<name>.so.1.X.Y
<cjwatson> it just has to exist at all
<cjwatson> anyway, please stop pinging me about cmake-related things, thanks :)
 * tsimonq2 coughs at #debian-mentors on OFTC and #ubuntu-motu on freenode as well...
<cjwatson> yep, much better venues for all this
<cjwatson> basically none of this is specific to launchpad.net at this point
<kuldeep> cjwatson, ok. (maybe i should stop giving you reason to curse cmake :p )
<tsimonq2> Oh jeez, looks like someone's doing a mass rebuild... :P
<kuldeep> cjwatson, nacc and dobey for helping me out throughout the way of learning, building my first debian package. i have been a constant source of ping's for you :D
<kuldeep> cjwatson, nacc and dobey THANK YOU for helping me out
<tsimonq2> kuldeep: Although I haven't helped much, don't give up here! Go get help in those channels I listed. I'm not an expert but you just have to keep at it and you'll become good. ;)
<tsimonq2> (I'm not good but I'm better than I was 3 months ago...)
<kuldeep> :)
<kuldeep> for the past two days, i have been slicing cjwatson libpipeline package and result in a ping when share any link. im have saturated cjwatson. sorry :)
<kuldeep> thanks you to tsimonq2 and wgrant (and anyone i missed) too.
<nacc> kuldeep: np, gl!
<kuldeep> :)
<kuldeep> Finally, i got my deb file without error. :D
<kuldeep> (my fault not cmake because i didnt set the SOVERSION and VERSION properties correctly)
<kuldeep> so, finally i got the libbox0_0.3.0.tar.xz  libbox0-2_0.3.0_amd64.deb  libbox0-dev_0.3.0_amd64.deb   /var/cache/pbuilder/build/
<jabowery> In July a maxima package bug was fixed that still hasn't shown up in the xenial updates.  No one is assigned.  What is a reasonable course of action?
<dobey> #ubuntu-devel is where you want to ask about ubuntu development
<jabowery> The reason I asked here is this response to the launchpad bug tracking:  "A thing the maintainer perhaps could do would be to create a launchpad mirror of the sourceforge repo maxima's code is kept in - and then to initiate a nightly build ppa for maxima." https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maxima/+bug/1602941/comments/8
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1602941 in maxima (Ubuntu Xenial) "Draw cannot be loaded in 16.04 (Repackage needed since gcl has changed?)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> yes, but that doesn't get it into xenial updates
<dobey> if someone wants to create a daily build PPA, they can. but it doesn't have anything to do with fixing bugs in ubuntu itself
<cjwatson> yeah, that comment is from somebody uninformed but trying to be helpful, rather than somebody who knows about how stable updates happen
#launchpad 2016-12-23
<vrederv> How do I use the web API to fetch the version of a package?
<cjwatson> easiest if you have it in the form of a source package name, then you'd use archive.getPublishedSources
<cjwatson> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23672829/
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedSources
<cjwatson> you can use archive.getPublishedBinaries if you really need to go by binary package name, in which case you also need to specify the architecture
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedBinaries(binary_name='man-db', exact_match=True, distro_arch_series='/ubuntu/zesty/amd64', pocket='Release', status='Published')[0].binary_package_version
<cjwatson> Out[1]: u'2.7.6.1-1'
<vrederv> thank you ... I am not using the Python module
<cjwatson> you'll have to derive the required requests from the above then, but it's a pretty regular transformation
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking
<vrederv> Let's take Ubuntu's apache2 package as an example, the site is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2
<vrederv> The archive URL should be https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/apache2
<cjwatson> no it shouldn't
<vrederv> alright what should it be?
<cjwatson> /ubuntu/+archive/primary is the archive; apache2 is not an archive
<vrederv> So https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/+archive/primary ?
<cjwatson> $ curl -s 'https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/+archive/primary?ws.op=getPublishedSources&source_name=apache2&exact_match=true&distro_series=/ubuntu/zesty&pocket=Release&status=Published' | jq '.entries[0].source_package_version'
<cjwatson> "2.4.23-7ubuntu1"
<cjwatson> (remove the duplicate /ubuntu/+archive segment from yours)
<vrederv> thank you!
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<clivejo> Hi folks, can an existing LP bug be converted into an SRU, or should a brand new bug be submitted for the SRU?
<cjwatson> clivejo: that's an SRU team question rather than an LP question.  but anyway, usual practice is that if the existing bug is just for the one thing that's being changed in the SRU, then it's fine to reuse it, otherwise file a new bug
<smoser> where do i configure webhooks for https://code.launchpad.net/cloud-init ?
<smoser> i can't seem to find it poking around in the ui
<cjwatson> smoser: some things are only on the repository page and not on the code index, somewhat confusingly
<cjwatson> smoser: so follow the "lp:cloud-init" link and then "Manage webhooks" under there
<smoser> hm.
<smoser> i swear i looked there. or at least had some other view of that repo. thank you !
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> the code index has a sort of partial view - I have a batch of UI changes in progress to try to make things clearer there
<smoser> ok. i also looked https://code.launchpad.net/cloud-init
<smoser> i did read the docs... so if they had some "git hooks configure at a url like ...." then i'd have probably not bothered you
<smoser> thank you though.
<cjwatson> well, it's a UI bug really.  there should just be a "Manage webhooks" link right there.
<rlaager> cjwatson: No answer on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/407771 in three days. He is still unable to login.
<nacc> rlaager: could just be timing, holidays and all
<rlaager> nacc: Sure. I have no idea what the commercial support process is supposed to look like. This is preventing him from pushing stuff to our paid-for private PPA.
<cjwatson> I've been the only LP staff person on duty and I've had a hellish deadline to meet before end of year
<cjwatson> also not sure anyone said it was commercial ...
<nacc> rlaager: right, i'd never have known it was commercial myself :)
<rlaager> cjwatson: It sounds like your other thing is more important. We can wait.
<cjwatson> I'm done for the year
<cjwatson> But let me see if I can figure something out
<user0> Hi, I've got the same problem as that 407771. I think this happened to me 3 months ago when I created the account, so I let it time :-) But still Oops-* all time now.
<user0> can't access https://launchpad.net/people/+me/
<cjwatson> user0: what's the OOPS ID?
<user0> OOPS-8748ac6f6e9da2126007ef4659c66de4 , right now
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-8748ac6f6e9da2126007ef4659c66de4
<cjwatson> ok, will look into both once a sysadmin responds to my query
<rlaager> Also for reference: My existing account can login (in new browser sessions) just fine. We tried a couple different browsers for his, and it reproduces in both of them.
<cjwatson> rlaager: yeah, it's specific to his account because he previously had an autocreated person record due to a translation import
<cjwatson> neither the behaviour of your account nor the browser is relevant - the OOPS uniquely identifies the problem
<cjwatson> this is all https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242, just need to get a sysadmin to tell me what the new openid association in the DB is so that I can request the proper merge
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Er, s/translation/bug comment/ in my comment above.
<cjwatson> rlaager,user0: should work now
<cjwatson> sorry for the delay
<rlaager> cjwatson: Thanks!
<user0> Wow!!!
<user0> thank you very much cjwatson
<user0> Hopefully I found this IRC @ https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<user0> thumbs up
#launchpad 2016-12-25
<OverCoder> Hello everyone
<OverCoder> I am maintaining a PPA for HexChat
<OverCoder> and I have these dependencies defined in my debian/control
<OverCoder> https://qbin.io/ep6yl74nh
<OverCoder> When users are installing hexchat, libluajit stuff aren't getting installed
<OverCoder> What could it be?
<teward> OverCoder: if it needs it as a runtime dependency you need to add it to Depends, not build-depends
<teward> OverCoder: libluajit doesn't add any *runtime* dependencies
<teward> it only adds build depends
<teward> if it needs to be a runtime dependency it should be added to the package Depends: line, not the Build-Depends (though it'd probably need both)
<OverCoder> teward, all fixed, thanks
<teward> OverCoder: you're most welcome :)
<OverCoder> <3
#launchpad 2017-12-18
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETpufuwgvv: hggdh lexAngeles wxl oanson kyrofa anthonyf cpaelzer klebers hloeung rrubins shiftplusone dgadomski mancdaz veebers ePierre tasdomas apw rmk Flow86 ahasenack alexlist mdeslaur Forst necrose99_ Spads lifeless StevenK Enrico_Me
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETtujmmv: alexlist klebers mancdaz rmk oanson mdeslaur finlstrm tasdomas chrisccoulson Calvin` lamont Laney Mister_Q_ Spads ddstreet StevenK apw hyperair lifeless Forst ski7777 wgrant ahasenack wxl dgadomski ePierre b-rad Flow86 maclin nickoe Enrico_Menotti veebers hggdh kyrofa luk3yx s
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETknmmze: kyrofa rmk oanson chiluk ePierre Mister_Q_ alexlist tasdomas Spads veebers wgrant vila lifeless dgadomski ski7777 blahdeblah necrose99_ maclin mancdaz Flow86 shiftplusone juergh chrisccoulson nickoe G kleber
<luk3yx> Eww
<luk3yx> Spammers
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETwakaxlal: shiftplusone axino b-rad stub lamont ski7777 juergh Calvin` chiluk wgrant rrubins StevenK lifeless necrose99_ tasdomas apw hloeung vila ddstreet finlstrm chrisccoulson ubot9 luk3yx klebers nickoe Spads Laney Enrico_Menotti ah
<hloeung> wgrant: ^
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETceyrvqyoar: hyperair finlstrm Forst Calvin` maclin veebers luk3yx nickoe oanson anthonyf kwmonroe G verterok chrisccoulson mancdaz alexlist blahdeblah klebers wgrant axino Laney shiftplusone hloeung ahasenack ePierre cpaelzer
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETiuqkzgd: wgrant Mister_Q_ verterok ubot9 mdeslaur apw dgadomski klebers chrisccoulson cpaelzer wxl G vila Enrico_Menotti axino shiftplusone rmk gaughen Flow86 rrubins ski7777 ahasenack Calvin` anthonyf chiluk mancdaz hyperair tasdomas lifeless m
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETlvaxcxrkty: stub chrisccoulson micahg G Forst hyperair tasdomas gaughen rrubins chaas Enrico_Menotti veebers necrose99_ StevenK alexlist Spads ubot9 cpaelzer wgrant hggdh oanson lifeless apw nickoe ddstreet ahasenack verterok hloeung maclin chil
<tsimonq2> !ops
<ubot5`> Help! lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETdbakfgu: anthonyf veebers chiluk vila b-rad verterok wgrant nickoe tasdomas mancdaz apw dgadomski klebers ski7777 Spads G Laney ahasenack Forst Mister_Q_ maclin ddstreet blahdeblah finlstrm kwmonroe stub l
<ePierre> hloeung, wgrant apparently I've got this kind of spam for the whole weekend....
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETfypgzrauvp: finlstrm wxl verterok micahg ubot9 necrose99_ vila axino mdeslaur ahasenack Calvin` Forst veebers lifeless mancdaz chaas anthonyf gaughen oanson G cpaelzer juergh hyperair ddstreet stub hloeung kwmonroe ePierre b-rad lexAngeles wgran
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETqzogopfjll: rrubins veebers Flow86 Forst hggdh stub anthonyf micahg lamont ePierre nickoe chrisccoulson lexAngeles Calvin` wxl hyperair Mister_Q_ dgadomski necrose99_ mdeslaur apw chaas kyrofa G cpaelzer alexlist gaughen lifeless mancdaz rmk finlstrm vila ddstreet
<ePierre> hloeung, wgrant and on different channels on Freenod
<uptimep118> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETrlkwm: juergh Spads kwmonroe cpaelzer hloeung necrose99_ stub Mister_Q_ shiftplusone Enrico_Menotti anthonyf Forst Laney rmk lexAngeles wgrant dgadomski mancdaz chaas Calvin` hggdh tasdomas G Flow86 kyrofa maclin veebers oanson chiluk ahasenack micahg ale
<ePierre> e
<Peng_> Thank you
<blahdeblah> ePierre: yep - everywhere
<ePierre> blahdeblah, is there any info on what's going on?
<blahdeblah> ePierre: spambot attacks
<wgrant> Yeah, freenode staff are aware
<wgrant> It's the biggest freenode spam attack I've ever seen.
<tsimonq2> Same here, although you've been around longer than I. ;)
<blahdeblah> Certainly biggest one I can remember seeing
<ePierre> Quite impressive.... so there *still* is a market on IRC after all! :)
<ePierre> if spammers are interested in us :)
<hyperair> hi there. i'd like to report either a compromised email account or spammer on this launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~essedia1960
<hyperair> that account has been spamming https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/799546
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 799546 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Unable to find CD Metadata from the net when I insert an audio CD to import " [Medium,Expired]
<wgrant> hyperair: Thanks, removed.
<hyperair> wgrant: thanks
 * tsimonq2 thinks it would be good to get progress on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/661544 :)
<ePierre> wgrant, hi! I posted this launchpadlib issue in November: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1729754
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1729754 in launchpadlib "Python3 version of launchpadlib doesn't properly upload binary attachments to Launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<ePierre> wgrant, any chance to have someone look at it?
<ePierre> wgrant, I wouldn't mind looking at it myself but I don't really understand how this lib source code works...
<wgrant> ePierre: We're unlikely to have time to look at it this year, but can help you understand the code.
<ePierre> wgrant, good to know!
<ePierre> wgrant, so yeah, my question is: I don't understand where to find the source code for the `addAttachment` method
<ePierre> wgrant, when I grep in launchpadlib source code, I don't see anything other than in testing/launchpad-wadl.xml
<wgrant> ePierre: sorry, was afk for a bit. launchpadlib uses lazr.restfulclient to parse Launchpad's WADL API description, so we can make changes to the API without having to roll out a new launchpadlib everywhere.
<wgrant> ePierre: lazr.restfulclient's NamedOperation.__call__ is probably interesting
<ePierre> wgrant, where can I find lazr.restfulclient's source code?
<wgrant> ePierre: lp:lazr.restfulclient
<wgrant> Or apt-get source lazr.restfulclient
<ePierre> wgrant, thanks!
<shiftplusone> On a scale of 'apt install' to 'debugging somebody else's ancient mess of undocumented perl scripts' how hard is it to set up launchpad locally and modify it to target a debian derivative rather than ubuntu? I'm guessing it's not just a matter of grabbing a container and adjusting some variables.
<cjwatson> That will be a pretty large project, because you'd also need to attach at least one or two builders.
<cjwatson> If all you need is to publish some packages in an apt archive, I'd normally recommend something like reprepro instead.
<shiftplusone> Currently using reprepro and a bunch of scripts to automate as much as possible, but launchpad does what my scripts do and a bit more. Trying to decide whether I should just extend what I and integrate it with jenkins, but since launchpad already does the sort of thing I want to do...
<shiftplusone> *what I have
<shiftplusone> but yeah, if it's not something that can be done in a few hours, it's probably not worth it.
<cjwatson> It's probably possible, but it's a pretty enormous hammer to crack most nuts with.
<cjwatson> Launchpad is (perhaps unfortunately) one of those projects not really designed to be run at less than large scale :)
<shiftplusone> Makes sense. Thanks.
<cjwatson> By all means try, but you'll want to budget at least a few days for initial setup rather than a few hours.
<cjwatson> (And the initial setup requires some care to be secure if exposed to the production internet.)
<shiftplusone> When I think about it, I really only need 2 or 3 of the features, so perhaps launchpad is overkill. Plus the time it will take to get familiar with the internals and learn to maintain it... Yeah, scratch that idea.
<shiftplusone> Looking at the source code, it all looks like sensible, readable python, but I can't find how it knows when there's an upload. Where does it trigger the upload check?
<cjwatson> * * * * * nice -n 5 /srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/scripts/process-upload.py -C insecure -q /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/ --log-file=DEBUG:/srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/lp_queue/process-upload.log
<cjwatson> is the production cron job for this
<cjwatson> The upload itself (i.e. the FTP/SFTP server) is handled by txpkgupload, which is a separate project
<shiftplusone> thanks
<rbasak> Just got an oops by email: OOPS-4110233633ce6bdb3c8c513db10034f2
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4110233633ce6bdb3c8c513db10034f2
<rbasak> "generating the diff for a merge proposal"
<rbasak> I'm curious as to what the error is, as I've seen it before.
<rbasak> The MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/+git/mongodb/+merge/335322
<rbasak> (now without a diff)
<cjwatson> rbasak: That's an out-of-memory error while trying to decode the JSON response from the git backend, which is rather exciting,
<rbasak> Interesting
<rbasak> If it helps, this repo is giant.
<cjwatson> rbasak: You didn't accidentally do a merge against a hugely different base or something?
<rbasak> And it wasn't aliased (nothing is yet)
<cjwatson> I think only the size of the merge diff should matter here
<rbasak> The diff should be small unless I made a mistake
<cjwatson> Though it is a little hard for me to tell
<rbasak> Although
<rbasak> My empty directory workaround hack activated for this import
<cjwatson> You can try https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#branch_merge_proposal-scheduleDiffUpdates to throw it back against the wall and see if it sticks ...
<rbasak> How are you generating the diff?
<cjwatson> We use pygit2
<rbasak> I might try pygit2 locally to check it's not that.
<cjwatson> See lp:turnip, turnip/api/store.py:get_merge_diff
<cjwatson> (serialised to JSON by turnip/api/views.py:DiffMergeAPI
<cjwatson> )
<cjwatson> You'll want matching versions of everything - use trusty plus ppa:launchpad/ubuntu/ppa, and then "make bootstrap `pwd`/env" in an lp:turnip clone
<rbasak> I don't have time to dig deep right now, but what am I doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26208883/
<rbasak> s is ''
<rbasak> Going up the stack:
<rbasak> > /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py(759)lp_refresh()
<rbasak> -> super(Entry, self).lp_refresh(new_url, etag)
<rbasak> That doesn't seem right
<rbasak> (Pdb) p new_url
<rbasak> None
<rbasak> Ah
<rbasak> I have a bunch of further oops emails.
<rbasak> So I guess it's reproducible, but launchpadlib doesn't realise it isn't supposed to be getting any result to those POSTs?
<cjwatson> I wonder why that wouldn't work.
<cjwatson> Rings a faint bell somewhere.
<cjwatson> It's not processing the POST response there, though; it's trying to refresh the base resource.
<cjwatson> Oh, I think your lp.load is wrong.
<cjwatson> Maybe.  Try it without the https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ prefix
<rbasak> >>> mp = lp.load('~racb/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/+git/mongodb/+merge/335322')
<rbasak> >>> mp.scheduleDiffUpdates()
<rbasak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rbasak> ...
<rbasak> Same error
<shiftplusone> woo... txpkgupload working
#launchpad 2017-12-19
<clivejo_> hi folks, how long does a ubuntu.com / kubuntu.org alias stay active for when deactivated from the relevant LP teams?
<clivejo_> email address alias
<cjwatson> I don't know - you'd have to ask sysadmins (maybe #canonical-sysadmins)
<cjwatson> #canonical-sysadmin, sorry
<cjwatson> LP just has the data but we don't maintain the actual aliases
<clivejo_> I assumed it would be on a cron job like the creation?
<cjwatson> if it is then it's not a cron job maintained by LP staff
<cjwatson> my understanding is that it's only semi-automatic and needs to be confirmed by a human, but I could be wrong
<clivejo_> no prob, thanks for your help
<alai> hi, can someone please help on pulling the bugs by subscriber's name using launchpadlib?  I used seachTasks() to pull all bugs and looping through each bug and search for subscriber's name, this method takes a long time.
<rbasak> alai: can you not use searchTasks() and set bug_subscriber?
<alai> rbasak, you mean set bug_subscriber in seachTasks() ?
<rbasak> alai: right
<rbasak> Or am I missing something?
<alai> you are right, i probably missed that param
#launchpad 2017-12-20
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net offline for a few minutes for hardware maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<smoser> oopsing, anyone able to help ?
<smoser> https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/curtin/+git/curtin/+merge/335415
<smoser> or should i just push another mp?
<smoser>  (Error ID: OOPS-bdc8ba8cc446242a3524d33a351d40f6)
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-bdc8ba8cc446242a3524d33a351d40f6
<blahdeblah> smoser: see topic
<smoser> blahdeblah: thanks.
<smoser> sorry for noise
<blahdeblah> np
<wgrant> smoser: git.launchpad.net is back
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<clivejo_> cjwatson: any chance of getting a quota bump for https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/mycroft ?
<clivejo_> or wgrant ^
<cjwatson> clivejo_: done
<clivejo_> thanks :)
<Ionic> uh... nice... bzr imports bail out on gpg-signed commits?
<Ionic> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/349755183/x2go-x2go-nx-libs_master.log
<hloeung> yes, there's a bug against bzr
<hloeung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<Ionic> I figure there's no workaround for imports?
<hloeung> maybe time to switch git to git?
<Ionic> I guess I could...
<wgrant> Ionic: As hloeung suggests, Launchpad nowadays supports native git imports and recipes, with no bzr involved. That's probably the best way forward for you.
<Ionic> I know that it supports native git repositories nowadays and I am already using them for some repositories, but I haven't converted all the others yet
<Ionic> it would have been easier to just force-sync the bzr repository though... or something along these lines
<Ionic> but if the bzr imports are dead anyway due to this bug I might as well switch to a native git clone
<wgrant> Ionic: Due to the nature of bzr-git it's not possible to just force the import, unfortunately.
<wgrant> It needs to be able to fully reconstitute each git commit, so it can't just ignore fields.
<Ionic> yeah, I understood that while skimming the bug report and that makes sense
<Ionic> oh well, I already have a git clone of that repository anyway, will just replace the recipe then
#launchpad 2017-12-21
<Ionic> urgh... now I cannot delete the old recipe due to a timeout error, but I figure these are logged
<LyzardKing_> Hi! Is there a way to get stats on installs from a launchapd ppa
<cjwatson> LyzardKing_: Something like this in the API: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26226913/
<cjwatson> (e.g. lp-shell production devel)
<cjwatson> See https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history for a couple of variants
#launchpad 2017-12-22
<clivejo_> how do I find source which has already been uploaded to LP?
<clivejo_> Keep getting the following error - Rejected: File pyjokes_0.5.0.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
#launchpad 2017-12-23
<slickymaster> cjwatson, ping
<slickymaster> quick question, I've upload 2 PPAs this week and even though they were successfully built my Recent activities page is not showing it
<slickymaster> any reasons why that might be happening?
<slickymaster> cjwatson, almost forget -> https://launchpad.net/~slickymaster
<cjwatson> slickymaster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/569264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 569264 in Launchpad itself "No Karma for PPA uploads" [Low,Triaged]
<slickymaster> thanks cjwatson
<slickymaster> that's a really old bug
<slickymaster> but I'm not sure it applies in this case cjwatson, since I'm the PPA vreator in both
<slickymaster> s/vreator/creator
<slickymaster> or am I misundertooding something?
<slickymaster> misunderstanding even
<cjwatson> slickymaster: The email address you used in the changelog isn't registered to your account on Launchpad, which is why you ran into that bug.
<cjwatson> slickymaster: Because it uses the email address to work out who the package creator (not the PPA creator) is.
<slickymaster> hmm that's odd
<slickymaster> oh now I see
<slickymaster> slickymaster at gmail.com and not slickymaster at ubuntu .com
<slickymaster> is that what you're referring to, cjwatson?
<cjwatson> slickymaster: Yes
<slickymaster> right
<cjwatson> Incidentally you don't want to have only @ubuntu.com on your LP account anyway
<slickymaster> right
<cjwatson> Because the email forwarding setup for @ubuntu.com uses the addresses on your LP account to work out where to forward to
<slickymaster> so it's just a matter of making an upload with the matching mail, right<'
<slickymaster> ?
<slickymaster> cjwatson, if I could bother you with one other thing
<slickymaster> LP doesn't let me change me email from slickymaster at ubuntu.com back to slickymaster at ubuntu .com
<slickymaster> gmail that is
<slickymaster> I'm getting "The email address 'slickymaster@gmail.com' is already registered to David Pires. If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge it into your account." when I try to change it
<cjwatson> slickymaster: Oh, right, a placeholder account was autocreated when you used that email address on an upload.  You can go to https://launchpad.net/~slickymaster-c and claim it
<cjwatson> slickymaster: (the "Are you David Pires?" link there)
<slickymaster> yep, that's me :)
<cjwatson> I wouldn't try to *change* your email address as such - just merge those two accounts so that both email addresses are on the same account
<slickymaster> done and will not chnage it as you advise
<slickymaster> so will LP catch up now on the PPAs activity or will have have to do another upload of both?
<cjwatson> I suspect not.  I wouldn't upload just for that.
<cjwatson> Karma isn't massively important for very much ...
<slickymaster> agree
<slickymaster> wasn't worried about karma itself
<slickymaster> anyway thanks for your help on solving this
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2018-12-17
<tgm4883> Trying to move some PPA builds into a recipe. Is there a way to write text into a file inside a build recipe? I'm trying to do this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zFbgzRT8cB/ but it doesn't look like LP supports running commands
<cjwatson> You'd have to do that in debian/rules in a branch that's pulled in as part of the recipe.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure that's where it currently is and it's failing, let me verify
<tgm4883> cjwatson: yea that's how we did it before moving to recipes, inside of a sh file inside debian/rules
<tgm4883> so that should work then and I should be looking at a different reason it's failing?
<cjwatson> In principle yes
<tgm4883> ok I'll keep digging then, thanks
<cjwatson> np
<tgm4883> cjwatson: talking with upstream on this and trying to figure out what is happening behind the scenes in each step. Trying to find out if it's using "git archive" to build the archive or something else
<tgm4883> looking at the logs suggests that the version stuff we have is running, but it doesn't think it's a git repo
<cjwatson> Ah yeah, dpkg-buildpackage from the recipe probably excludes .git
<tgm4883> ah ok
<cjwatson> Not sure there's much we/you can do about that I'm afraid
<cjwatson> I don't recall the policy reasons why "run" is forbidden in Launchpad; might be worth revisiting that since recipe builds are well-sandboxed nowadays
<cjwatson> (This was all before my time)
#launchpad 2018-12-18
<kkeithley> I'm stumped by a build failure in my ppa of nfs-ganesha for disco.   it's not seeing the dependency for libntirpc-dev.  I have a dependencies set and it finds them cosmic, bionic, and xenial
<kkeithley> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/401988716/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.nfs-ganesha_2.7.1-ubuntu1~disco2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kkeithley> https://launchpad.net/~nfs-ganesha
<cjwatson> kkeithley: "is not going to be installed" means that the dependency exists but that *its* dependencies can't be satisfied
<cjwatson> (possibly only in combination with your other build-dependencies)
<kkeithley> cjwatson: ah, okay
<kkeithley> I guess
<kkeithley> Then I guess I'm puzzled as to how its dependencies were satisfied to build it (it = libntirpc)
<cjwatson> Well that's often the way
<cjwatson> Let's see
<kkeithley> hmm, maybe libjemalloc
<kkeithley> it shouldn't be using that in any event
<cjwatson> kkeithley: libntirpc1 in https://launchpad.net/~nfs-ganesha/+archive/ubuntu/libntirpc-1.7/+packages has a hardcoded dependency on libtirpc1 which doesn't exist in disco
<cjwatson> Any reason you aren't relying on ${shlibs:Depends} for that?
<cjwatson> (It's libtirpc3 in disco)
<kkeithley> lol, because I'm a rank amateur when it comes to Debian/Ubuntu packages.  I'm sure there are a lot of warts
<cjwatson> You don't seem to be build-depending on libtirpc-dev there, so I'm not quite sure how that package works
<cjwatson> I guess you're just depending on it for /etc/netconfig rather than for the actual library?
<cjwatson> Unfortunate (and a policy violation on libtirpc's part, probably) that that isn't in a libtirpc-common package or similar
<kkeithley> I expect that's correct (/etc/netconfig)
<cjwatson> So I think you probably just have to hardcode a different dependency for disco and later
<cjwatson> And possibly whine in the general direction of https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?src=libtirpc about getting /etc/netconfig split out
<cjwatson> Oh, in fact it's libtirpc-common in disco
<cjwatson> So ... you could conceivably write Depends: [stuff], libtirpc-common | libtirpc1
<cjwatson> That might not be too terrible
<kkeithley>  libtirpc-common | libtirpc1 ?  Not  libtirpc-common | libtirpc3 ?
<kkeithley> Pretty sure I don't even need libtirpcX libs at all.
<cjwatson> No, libtirpc-common | libtirpc1
<cjwatson> The thing is, your library needs /etc/netconfig
<cjwatson> That's in libtirpc-common in disco, and libtirpc1 in earlier releases
<cjwatson> So libtirpc-common | libtirpc1 is more or less the right dependency, as a workaround for the now-fixed bug in libtirpc's packaging
<kkeithley> oh, well, I'm not even trying to have "one true set of packaging bits"   I have separate .../debian/* bits for Disco
<cjwatson> OK, so if you're doing that already then just making it be libtirpc-common would be fine
<kkeithley> okay
<kkeithley> thanks
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> I haven't checked whether that's the only problem
<kkeithley> I'm sure it's not
<kkeithley> but I bet that's the main one
<cjwatson> Yeah, seems likely
<smoser> hey. https://code.launchpad.net/~pollinate/+recipe/pollinate-daily
<smoser> wondering why that decided to build.
<smoser> it built yesterday https://code.launchpad.net/~pollinate/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<smoser> and as far as I can tell there was no changes to upstream
<cjwatson> Would take some investigation and I don't have time at the moment, sorry.  You can file a bug if you think it's important although it doesn't seem likely to block anything.
<smoser> cjwatson: not important. if you want abug i'll file
<smoser> but if you dont care, i dont care as long as it doesn't happen every day
<smoser> (and then fail with ... i think ... git checkout errors )
<cjwatson> IIRC it happens occasionally but only once.
<cjwatson> After manually-requested builds, possibly.
<cjwatson> I forget exactly - I think I worked it out once
<smoser> i did manually request build
<smoser> as recipe aded.
<smoser> so i'm good with that. thanks!
#launchpad 2018-12-21
<zleap> hi
<cjwatson> hello
